# MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd



## Anonymous (24 November 2005)

_ Fortsetzung von Teil 1 _
_MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 1_

Hallo
bin selbst(bzw mein Vater) betroffen.Stehe momentan bei 4. Zahlungsforderung, also im Vergleich zu manch anderen hier noch am Anfang der "neverending story".
Fühlt sich denn keine von den 10000 Behörden in Deutschland zuständig für diesen Fall? Irgend ein Verbraucherschutzverein? Oder sind die Medien nicht daran interessiert? Sonst kommt doch auch jeder... bei Ilka S. M. in Punkt 12!   Grüße an alle Betroffenen  :roll:


----------



## Reducal (24 November 2005)

*Re: Keiner zuständig???*



			
				MadMax schrieb:
			
		

> Fühlt sich denn keine von den 10000 Behörden in Deutschland zuständig für diesen Fall?


Hier geht es nicht um Gefühle sondern um originäre, gesetzlich geregelte Aufträge und um örtliche/sachliche Zuständigkeit. Das alles ist anscheinend in Fulda konzentriert. Blos bis da mal eine definitive Pressemeldung über die Marschrichtung oder gar Ergebnisse präsentiert wird, kann gut und gerne noch ein Jahr ins Land gehen - auf derartige Informationen gibt es keinen Rechtsanspruch.


----------



## Girgel (25 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, das ist völlig uninteressant. Interessant wäre, ob schon jemand einen Mahnbescheid erhalten hat und gerichtlich zur Zahlung gezwungen wurde.



Die von Dir angesprochene interessante Fragestellung Mahnbescheid ist in diesem Forum hinreichend beantwortet. Auf die "uninteressante" Fragestellung gibt es bislang keinerlei befriedigende Antworten.




			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde jetzt übrigens den Spieß umdrehen. Bisher habe ich alle Schreiben ignoriert. ................... Angeblich wurde von meiner Firma aus diese ominöse Nummer angerufen. Die angegebene Rufnummer existiert aber in unserer Telefonanlage nicht und ist technisch auch gar nicht möglich. Da meine Firma zu einem mittelgroßen Konzrn gehört, ist die Rechtsabteilung jetzt eingeschaltet und wird Ihrerseits Kosten und Gebühren für die Bearbeitung dieser nachweisbar unberechtigten Forderung einfordern.



Interessanter Fall.........

Schön, dass auch einmal jemand "den Spieß umdreht", d.h. aktiv an die Sache herangeht.

Es wäre interessant, wenn Du die Ergebnisse hier posten könntest.

Eines ist mir noch nicht ganz klar..... Bist Du der Betroffene, oder ist es ein Fall aus Deiner Firma?

Grüsse aus Unterfranken


----------



## Reducal (25 November 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde jetzt übrigens den Spieß umdrehen.   ...ist die Rechtsabteilung jetzt eingeschaltet und wird Ihrerseits Kosten und Gebühren für die Bearbeitung dieser nachweisbar unberechtigten Forderung einfordern.


Das sehe ich etwas problematisch. Jeder kann jedem eine Rechnung stellen - auch unberechtigte! Die Kosten für die Abwendung einer Forderung und den damit verbundenen Aufwand muss der tragen, der diesen betreibt. Ausnahme dürfte wohl eine negative Festellungsklage sein. Gegenstimmen?


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2005)

hmmm, ALLES WIE IM WILDEN WESTEN.

NUR ein W mehr.

hab da angerufen 2 sec gehört und jetzt kostet das 60 €

geil  fand ich es auch nicht.

Und was andere rufen gar nicht an un bekommen einfach so ne Rechnung.

Wann und wie hab ich einen Vertrag gemacht ???
Und welche Pflichten hat der Rechnungssteller den Vertragsabschluss nachzuweissen ???

Kan mir das jemand sagen ???

liebe Grüße


----------



## Reducal (25 November 2005)

Betroffener  XXL schrieb:
			
		

> Und welche Pflichten hat der Rechnungssteller den Vertragsabschluss nachzuweissen ???


Die Frage beinhaltet bereits die Antwort. Auf einen Widerspruch hin muss der Forderungssteller nachweisen, wie er seine Forderung gegen den Forderungsgegner begründet - und das Ganze dann letztlich auch vor einem Gericht.
Nun gut, Du hast zumindest eine der Nummern angerufen, von denen Du womöglich nicht ausgehen konntest, dass da eine Kostenpflicht über die Verbindungskosten hinaus entsteht. Wenn der Inhalt nicht den Erwartungen und vor allem dem Preis entsprochen hat, dann ist das ein weiterer Widerspruchsgrund.


----------



## Adele (25 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Weiß einer von Euch zufällig, mit wie vielen Rufnummern MCM eigentlich hantiert? Weiterhin finde ich in Mutters geliebter Bild "Zeitung" in der Telefonsex-Rubrik die uns bekannten Nummern mit neuen fantasievollen Überschriften. Aber ich habe auch etwas Neues gefunden, und kann nicht einordnen, ob es sich hier auch um MCM-Nummern oder einen weiteren Anbieter handelt. Hier sind es ausschließlich harmlos wirkende Handy-Nummern für angeblichen Life-Sex, mit denen um Anrufe oder SMS geworben wird. 
Zitate: Ich stöhne, bis du kommst.. 0171- 996xxxx
Hose auf... 0172 - 441xxxx 
45 Sek. Fertig... 0174- 333xxxx
Ich stöhne nur für Dich 0160 - 964xxxxx
, unter SMS-Chat mit tollen Frauen im gleichen Block:
0173 - 274xxxx
Orgasmus in 1 Min... 0173 274xxxx (hier ist nur die letzte Ziffer anders als oben drüber)
Alles schon bekannt? Der Unterschied zu der bisherigen Masche ist nur, dass an den schwarzen Längstseiten der ohnehin kleinen Anzeigen, fast nur mit der Lupe erkennbar, kleine Vermerke stehen: "Lifesex 30 min. Pauschale 49 Euro" und "sms-Paket 50 sms / 59 Euro + Sendekosten TH. 
Neue Masche von MCM?  
@  Reducal: Ich schicke Dir mal die kompletten Nummern als pn. Du treibst Dich ja sowieso dauernd im Netz rum; vielleicht hast Du davon schon was mitgekriegt.
Und eine Frage an die Juristen. Wie war das noch mal?
Darf ein Rechnungsgeber wie MCM überhaupt eine Forderung an ein Inkassobüro weiter geben oder abtreten, wenn nachweislich bereits vorher Anzeige gegen ihn erstattet und Widerspruch eingereicht wurde? Darf ein Inkassounternehmen dann überhaupt die Interessen eines solchen bereits belangten Mandaten annehmen und ausführen?         :-?


----------



## KatzenHai (25 November 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Und eine Frage an die Juristen. Wie war das noch mal?
> 
> Darf ein Rechnungsgeber wie MCM überhaupt eine Forderung an ein Inkassobüro weiter geben oder abtreten, wenn nachweislich bereits vorher Anzeige gegen ihn erstattet und Widerspruch eingereicht wurde?
> 
> Darf ein Inkassounternehmen dann überhaupt die Interessen eines solchen bereits belangten Mandaten annehmen und ausführen?         :-?



Zu deinen Fragen:

Ja.

Ja.

(Die Kosten zahlt dann aber (hoffentlich) immer der Rechnungsgeber, der hiernach (hoffentlich) verliert)


----------



## Adele (25 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ Katzenhai
Nett! Das macht ja wieder richtig Freude!  :bigcry:


----------



## KatzenHai (25 November 2005)

Sonst hätten alle Anwälte doch auch ein Problem - man tritt wie jeck für den Mandanten auf - und nachher wird festgestellt, das Mandat war unzulässig, nur weil der Gegner Recht hat ... (?) Kann nicht sein. Und ist auch nicht.

Ob ich das moralisch und sinnvoll finde, Schwachsinnsforderungen beizutreiben, ist eine andere Frage. Das ist auch zwischen den Anwälten umstritten ...


----------



## Reducal (25 November 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich habe auch etwas Neues gefunden, und kann nicht einordnen, ob es sich hier auch um MCM-Nummern oder einen weiteren Anbieter handelt.


Wer das ist weiß ich nicht. Klingt aber sehr nach SMS Telekom aus Hamburg oder Lübeck bzw. Tele Hansa.


----------



## Adele (25 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Wieso eigentlich Tele Hansa? Ich dachte, die wären nach dem Einsacken der Dänen-Mafia nebst deren Boss raus aus dem Geschäft? SMS-Telekom kenne ich noch nicht. Wer ist das denn schon wieder? Pure Neugierde, obwohl es (noch!!!!) nichts mit diesem Forum zu tun hat. Wie fruchtbar ist doch der Boden der Medien-Gesellschaft. Er lässt immer neue, interssante Blümlein erblühen.  :smiley:


----------



## Reducal (25 November 2005)

Nix da eingesackt, das war nur ein Mitbewerber - die echte Dänenmafia ist voll im werkeln.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 November 2005)

*** in Österreich ~ SMS Telecom ~ Teleteamwork
und der Beweis dafür liegt auf einer Seite von "Speed Work", virtuell - oder steht an einer Bar bei der ***, real.

So ungefähr.
(In Dänemark selbst wurde das "reversed billing" unlängst gerichtlich kassiert - aber auch dort hörte man nichts von wegen ernsthafter Konsequenzen...)


----------



## Adele (25 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Tja.... Sieht fast so aus, als müssten wir uns bald auf ein neues Thema im Forum einstellen, bevor der aktuelle MCM-Sxxxx (hoffentlich) irgendwann abgehakt ist. Aber auch die werden wohl im hoffentlich irgendwann eintretenden Fall einer Verurteilung bald danach eine fröhliche Auferstehungsparty feiern. Was die alten WDR "Klimbims" (erinnert sich noch einer von Euch an die Kultserie?) mit ihrer Neuauflage "Die Klimbim-Familie lebt" (übrigens haupsächlich zotig und ziemlich angestaubt) auf der Bühne schafft, kriegen die sicher in "überarbeiteter Fassung" gewiss auch auf die Reihe.      :ritter:


----------



## Adele (25 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ Katzenhai  
Nur noch mal nachgefragt für ab und zu leicht Begriffsstutzige wie mich: MCM und Allinkasso dürfen....., tragen aber das Risiko der Kosten? Wenn das so wäre, wäre das alleine bereits ein Grund, gleich bei Erhalt der ersten MCM-Rechnung Anzeige zu erstatten...! Oder? 

  :bang:  :bang:  :bang:  :bang:  :motz:


----------



## Insider (25 November 2005)

Adele schrieb:
			
		

> @ Katzenhai ...Wenn das so wäre, wäre das alleine bereits ein Grund, gleich bei Erhalt der ersten MCM-Rechnung Anzeige zu erstatten...!



Wenn ich mich in den Dialog einmischen darf, so bedeutet eine Anzeigenerstattung, erst dann wenn der Inkassodienst da ist, i. d. R. keine Verschärfung des Tatbestandes. Es ist mEn völlig ausreichend, bereits bei der ersten Rechnung einen Tatverdacht ggü. den Strafverfolgern zu erklären. Generell muss aber auch angemerkt werden, dass eine Strafanzeige üblicher Weise das Rechungswesen des Forderungsstellers nicht beeinflusst - der erfährt zumeist ja nicht einmal was von seiner Verfolgung oder dem Versuch der Aufklärung des Sachverhalts durch Polizei und StA.


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Tja.... Sieht fast so aus, als müssten wir uns bald auf ein neues Thema im Forum einstellen, bevor der aktuelle MCM-Sxxxx (hoffentlich) irgendwann abgehakt ist. :


Wieso sind doch schon alle hier:
ATS
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7020&start=0 
Tele Hansa
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6668&start=0 
SMS Telekom
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10528&start=0 

Die Arbeitsweise mit den Sextelefonaten unter Ortnetznummern ist schon älter, wenn Dich die geschichtlichen Hintergründe interessieren suche  mal nach den "Erfindern" TBS und IBC .

Hier z.B. ein Urteil wo das Geschäftsmodell -sozusagen nebenbei- mal durch ein OLG gewürdigt wurde.
http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/19990075.htm

Und diese Tipps zur alten IBC (falls wir die schon hatten sorry) sind irgendwie auch zeitlos.
http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/rewrite/TexteTelekommunikation/IBC.aspx


----------



## Teleton (25 November 2005)

Hoppla war nicht mehr eingeloggt.


----------



## Adele (25 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ Insider   
Und was ist, wie bei mir geschehen,
 wenn ich den Rechnungsgeber quasi zeitgleich über die Erstattung einer Strafanzeige per postalischen Zusendung einer dem entsprechenden Fotokopien informiere, in diesem Fall allerdings meinem damaligen Zorn entsprechend, ohne EInschreiben etc.....


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 November 2005)

> Bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg wird unter dem Aktenzeichen 5*** Js **/01 ein Sammelverfahren gegen die Verantwortlichen der IBC geführt.


 echt wahr? 





> Die Mutter eines minderjährigen Jungen, der per Wiener Ortswahlnummer bei IBC angerufen hatte, protestierte gegen die Forderung über 3.500 Schilling


 Man möge den Schluss selbst ziehen und auf den Abschluss des Ermittlungsverfahren vor der nächsten Währungsreform hoffen. Hamburg, sorry, aber das kann man keinem ersparen...


----------



## Adele (25 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Ich stelle gerade fest, dass ich seit August dieses Jahres in Sachen MCM mehr Zeit am Rechner verbringe, als es dies Abxxxxxxx wert ist. Wäre da nicht diese absolute Panik meiner zunehmend um dieser Sache wegen Schlaganfall gefährdeten  Mutter, der eigentlich Betroffenen, die grundsätzlich das Klientel vertritt, an dem Firmen wie MCM offenbar gut verdient, würde ich mich gemütlich in meinem Stuhl zurück lehnen und den lieben Gott bis zum Eintreffen des Mahnbescheids einen guten Mann sein lassen. In Anbetracht ihres aktuellen Gesundheitszustandes versuche ich natürlich, jede Möglichkeit zu nutzen, um den Ablauf möglichst zügig abzubremsen. Natürlich hoffe ich, dass das fortgeschrittene Alter meiner Mutter das Pfund ist, mit der sie und ich wuchern kann. Ich wünsche Euch allemn eine Gute  Nacht und möglichst wenige üble Träume. Aber so langsam werde  ich daran müde.

Gruss

Adele


----------



## Teleton (25 November 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Man möge den Schluss selbst ziehen und auf den Abschluss des Ermittlungsverfahren vor der nächsten Währungsreform hoffen. Hamburg, sorry, aber das kann man keinem ersparen...


Das Ermittlungsverfahren wurde soweit ich mich erinnere u.a. deswegen eingestellt weil IBC glaubhaft versicherte NIEMALS wegen der Forderungen vor Gericht gezogen zu sein. Die Vermögensgefährung war daher nur sehr gering, wer zahlte wirds schon genutzt haben wer nicht zahlte dem passierte ja nix.


----------



## Anonymous (26 November 2005)

*mc multimedia- inkassoschreiben*

Hallo Ihr da,
meine Schwester hat schon ein  Schreiben von der Allinkassi aus München erhalten.Hab da auch schon angerufen. Sehr unfreundlicher Herr, der gesagt hat, die Polizei hätte MCM überprüft und die Abrechnungen seien rechtlich!!??? Hat von Euch schon jemand so ein Schreiben bekommen und was könnt Ihr mir raten?


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2005)

*Re: mc multimedia- inkassoschreiben*



			
				fraegle schrieb:
			
		

> ...Sehr unfreundlicher Herr, der gesagt hat, die Polizei hätte MCM überprüft und die Abrechnungen seien rechtlich!!?


Lächerlich, die Polizei  kann da gar nichts prüfen, ohne den Laden dicht gemacht zu haben und Persilscheine stellen Strafverfolger so eh nicht aus. Wahrscheinlich war Herr Allinkasso nur genervt, wegen der zahlreichen Anrufe und seinem entgehenden Umsatz mit jedem Anruf.


----------



## Anonymous (26 November 2005)

also, ich bin froh das ich nicht der einziege bin der kontakt mit der firma hat , bei mir war es ein einkaufsgutschein eines namhaften warenhauses den ich gewonnen hätte. bums 60€uronen. und nun auch mitlerweile die erste rechnung. ohne (seriöse) kontaktadresse, ohne unterschrift (maschineller brief) und ohne rechtsbelehrung. nach dem ersten schreck (etwa 2 sec) habe ich die für mcmultimedia ernüchterne entscheidungf getroffen: GIBT NIX!!!
auch diese telefon[...] kann nicht seriös sein, teilweise 60€ für eine telefonische "serviceleistung" zu verlangen, das bringt ja nicht mal eine 0190/0900 nr. ich werde wie gesagt dem ganzen gelassen begegnen, in der kommenden woche eine rechtsberatung (wofür ist man schliesslich versichert ) in anspruch nehmen und der dinge harren die da kommen.

ps. das namhafte warenhaus wurde von mir über den namensmissbrauch aufgeklärt und ist nicht gerade begeistert gewesen dieses zu erfahren.

pps. hatte schonmal spass und freude mit allinkasso münchen, die geben auch irgendwann auf.


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

Hallo Leute,

ich muss jetzt nochmal fragen.

Ist schon irgendjemanden bekannt, ob MC Multimedia schon weiter gegangen ist als zu ALLINKASSO. Sprich hat irgendjemand schon ein gerichtliches Schreiben bekommen?

Also ich warte schon auf das nächste schreiben und bin gespannt was kommt. In den letzten beiden Briefen von ALLINKASSO wurde mir ja beim nächsten Mal das Gericht gedroht.

Servus


----------



## Teleton (29 November 2005)

*Re: MC Multimedia*



			
				Andy!?! schrieb:
			
		

> Sprich hat irgendjemand schon ein gerichtliches Schreiben bekommen?



Hier und soweit ich sehe auch in anderen Foren hat sich bisher noch niemand gemeldet der mit Klage oder gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid überzogen wurde.


Ein Gläubiger der eine möglicherweise doch nicht bestehende Forderung versucht im gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren durchzusetzen hat einige Risiken. Zum einen muss er (bei einem Streitwert bis 300,-€) 18,- Gerichtskosten vorschiessen. Die sind futsch sind wenn das Verfahren nicht mehr weiter betrieben wird. 
Zum anderen kann er dann auch in ein Klageverfahren "gezwungen" werden wenn der Antragsgegner die Durchführung des strittigen Verfahrens beantragt (und die restlichen Gerichtskosten i.H.v. 57,- € zahlt).


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2005)

*MC Multimedia bzw. Allinkasso*

Hallo, mein 15-jähriger hat eine Sex-Nummer (0190-xxxxxx) angerufen, wie er uns - nach Erhalt der Telefonrechnung - beichten musste. Er hätte aber sofort wieder aufgelegt, was den Gebühren zufolge wohl stimmt. Naja, auch wir, bzw, meine Frau als Anschlussinhaberin, bekamen eine MC Multimedia Rechnung. Die Begründung war witzigerweise, dass der Anrufer mit seinem Anruf einen Sexdienst geordert hat, den er, trotz Rückruf innerhalb der vereinbarten Zeit, nicht in Anspruch genommen hat, wodurch nun quasie Verdienst- bzw. Gewinnausfall geltend gemacht würde. Also nochmal ein bisserl ums Eck ....  Auf Antwortschreiben von uns kam keine Reaktion, die Handynummer ist ein Dummy, klar - dann kam mal das erste Schreiben von Allinkasso. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich mal MC Multimedia und auch Allinkasso eingegoogelt und habe - Gott sei Dank - realisiert, dass wir nicht alleine sind. Das hat mir Mut gemacht durchzuhalten in dieser Gesellschaft mit dem Scheuklappen-Rechtssystem. Heute kam von Allinkasso die zweite außerger.  Mahnung (244,45 €) und ich hatte den Drang, mal zu recherchieren. Die GF von Allinkasso GmbH hatte zuvor oder parallel eine Allinkassa, firmiert/e unter
ALLINKASSA 
[...] 
Walkürenstraße 1 
82110 Germering 
Telefon 0 89 - [...] 
Fax 0 89 - [...] 
[...]

_[Bitte die NUBs beachten. (bh)]_


----------



## Girgel (2 Dezember 2005)

*MCM*

@ Gast-rt

Bist Du Dir sicher, dass es sich um eine 0190-Nummer handelt??

Grüsse


----------



## Adele (2 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ Gast_rt

Nanu? Zwei Adressen? Die Allinkasso-Forderungen meiner Mutter hatten den Absender Oberföhringer Str. 93 in 81925 München.  :-?  Klingt ansonsten wie eine neue Masche von MCM. 

Am 25. 11. ist laut Rückschein der hier gepostete Widerspruch gegen die Allinkasso-Forderungen eingetroffen. Bin neugierig, ob die reagieren.


----------



## Adele (2 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ Gast_rt

Hast Du eine 0190-Nummer nebst Telefonzeit auf Deinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis? Das solltest Du zunächst mal klären, bevor es zu wilden Vermutungen kommt. Allerdings wäre ich ganz persönlich froh, wenn MCM endlich mal Mehrwertdienstnummern missbrauchte und damit doppelt abkassierte. Das würde mA einiges vereinfachen. Aber wie gesagt: Erst im EVN nachsehen.

Was MCM Deiner Beschreibung nach angibt ist, glaube ich, identisch mit einem Ausfallshonorar (Mal abgesehen von der "Rechtmäßigkeit" der MCM-Forderungen). Das gibt es auch bei Dienstleistern wie Ärtzten. Ein entsprechendes Honorar wegen Nicht-Inanspruchnahme einer Leistung zu fordern funktioniert aber nur, wenn der Dienstleister eine Bestellpraxis betreibt sprich: Er hat den vereinbarten Zeitraum einzig für den entsprechenden Klienten reserviert und hat wegen dessen Nicht-Erscheinen einen Verdienstausfall erlitten. siehe www.ratgeberrecht.de/urteile/leitsatz/rl05261.html  Ob das für eine angebliche Telefonsex-Hotline gilt, wage ich anzuzweifeln. Selbst wenn so ein Anbierter lauter wäre, dürfte er keinen Mangel an einspringenden Kunden haben.
Wo sind die Juristen, die mich korrigieren?  
       :laber:


----------



## KatzenHai (2 Dezember 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Wo sind die Juristen, die mich korrigieren?


Schon da, keine Hektik 

Sowohl bei Dienstverträgen als auch bei Werkverträgen gilt die gleiche Konstruktion: Ist ein Vertrag geschlossen, und der Empfänger ruft die Leistung nicht ab oder kündigt vorzeitig, dann hat der Leistende Anspruch auf "die vereinbarte Vergütung, wobei er anzurechnen hat, was er durch andere Aufträge eingenommen hat oder hätte einnehmen können (wenn er sich bemüht hätte), sowie unter Abzug der ersparten Aufwendungen (Lohn, Material etc.)".

Ungeachtet vorliegender Frage, ob ein Vertrag zu Stande kam: Die Kalkulation der ersparten Aufwendungen (dann bleiben nämlich nur Gewinn und Wagniskalkulationsbetrag übrig) würde mich schon mal neugierig machen :lol:

Wobei ich glatt auch mal unterstellen würde, dass die Person während der Wartezeit andere Kunden bedienen konnte, also gar keinen Ausfall hatte 

Ist aber mal ein anderer Ansatz, immerhin :rotfl:


[email protected]: War der  :laber:  für uns Juristen?


----------



## Adele (2 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ KatzenHai

Neeeeeee! Der  :laber: bezog sich auf mich selbst. War nur missverständlich platziert. 

Gruss

Adelle :saint:

Ach ja, laut Gastposting hat ja ein 15-jähriger angerufen. Wie war denn da noch mal die Sache mit der Geschäftsfähigkeit Jugendlicher und der Unterwanderung des gesetzlichen Jugendschutzes?


----------



## Timster (2 Dezember 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> ... Nanu? Zwei Adressen? Die Allinkasso-Forderungen ...


@ Adele: Gast_rt spricht meinem Verständnis nach von einem anderen  aktiven oder historischen Inkasso-Unternehmen, das personell mit Allinkasso verflochten ist oder war:


			
				Gast_rt schrieb:
			
		

> ... Die GF von Allinkasso GmbH hatte *zuvor oder parallel* eine Allinkass*a* ...


----------



## Adele (2 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

:roll:  Wie historisch und verflochten? Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz. Wenn ich eine Inkassorechnung erhalte, dann ist die für mich zunächst mal aktuell, egal, um welchen Absender es sich handelt. Welcher Absender gilt denn jetzt als maßgeblich?


----------



## KatzenHai (3 Dezember 2005)

Wobei zu bedenken ist, dass die Namenssuche bei neuen "Wir treiben jede Forderung ein"-Unternehmen in der deutschen Sprache nicht unbegrenzt viele Namensmöglichkeiten auslöst. 

"Alle" und "Inkasso" kombiniert - da können auch zwei drauf kommen, die nix miteinander zu tun haben, danach aber ziemlich ähnlich heißen.

Ist wie bei Rohrreinigern - die fangen auch meistens mit AAAAAAAA an


----------



## Timster (3 Dezember 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> ... Welcher Absender gilt denn jetzt als maßgeblich?. ...


Der, der auf den Schreiben angegeben ist. Das stand aber auch nie in Frage.


			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wie historisch und verflochten? Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz. ...


Gast_rt hat von AllinkassO Zahlungsaufforderungen bekommen (2, wenn ich richtig verstanden habe) und hat dann den Drang verspürt, ein wenig Nachforschungsarbeit zu leisten. Dabei meint er herausgefunden zu haben, dass die Geschäftsführerin - kurz GF - von AllinkassO (soweit zur "personellen Verflechtung") auch noch ein weiteres Inkasso-Unternehmen namens AllinkassA betrieben hat (sprich "historisch") bzw. noch betreibt:


			
				Gast_rt schrieb:
			
		

> ... und ich hatte den Drang, mal zu *recherchieren*. Die *GF* von Allinkasso GmbH hatte *zuvor oder parallel* eine Allinkass*a* ...


Mehr nicht. Was für eine Relevanz diese Information an und für sich hat, sei dahingestellt. Eine Relevanz hinsichtlich der an Gast_rt tatsächlich zugestellten Zahlungsaufforderungen ist meiner Meinung nach nicht gegeben. Was aber in keinster Weise heissen soll, dass solche Informationen hier - im Thread zu MCM - nicht von Interesse sind.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2005)

Morgen zusammmen allso habe heute das 4 oder 5 Schreiben Von All Inkasso bekommen langsam Zähle ich nicht mehr mit .

In dem Steht  

Sehr geehretr Herr ...

wir zeigen an,dass sie die forderung aus dem obengennaten Vertragsverhätnis abgetretzen wird.

Sie haben den angeführten Betrag von EUR 261,42 binnen 8 Tage zu bezahlen, wenn Sie die  Zwanngsvollstrekunng vermeiden wollen.

Nach furchtlosem Fristablauf wird ohne weitere Vorankündigung das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren gegen SIe eingeleitet.

Die daraus in nicht unerhebliche Höhe enstehenden Gesamtkosten für den Mahn-vollsstreckungsbescheid und eventuellen Vollstreckungskosten ( Besuch des Gerichtvollziehers, Lohnpfändung etc. würden ca Eur.155 betragen und gehen aus dem Gesichtpunkt des Verzuges ebenfalls zu ihren Lasten.


MFG
AllInkasso 

Hi..


So wer is denn nun auch so weit das er das gleiche bekommen hat?????? 

Will noch mal ein Wiederspruch einlegen hat jemand eine Vorlage für mich parat? Wäree echt Super 

Wünsch euch dann auch mal ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Dezember 2005)

> Die daraus in nicht unerhebliche Höhe enstehenden Gesamtkosten für den Mahn-vollsstreckungsbescheid und eventuellen Vollstreckungskosten ( Besuch des Gerichtvollziehers, Lohnpfändung etc. würden ca Eur.155 betragen und gehen aus dem Gesichtpunkt des Verzuges ebenfalls zu ihren Lasten.e


Die kleine  unbedeutende Zwischenstation, die sich , nach Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid, 
 vor den Schranken eines deutschen Gerichtes abspielen müßte, wird schamhaft verschwiegen....

cp


----------



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2005)

Das heisst captain??????


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Dezember 2005)

Sorry hab die Ironietags vergessen, so sind das wüste Drohungen ohne rechtliche Grundlage 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1986


> Es geht mir nur darum zu zeigen, womit das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren eingeläutet wird. Einige hier sind aufgrund der Schreiben von Anwaltskanzleien etwas verunsichert, aber ein Mahnbescheid wird nur auf Antrag von einem Gericht versandt.
> 
> Man beachte auch die Belehrung am Ende des Dokuments:
> 
> "*Das Gericht hat nicht geprüft, ob dem Antragsteller der Anspruch zusteht.*"


Wird einem Mahnbescheid  innerhalb 2 Wochen  widersprochen, dazu reicht ein Kreuzchen ohne 
 jede weitere Begründung, käme es zum Prozess,  bei dem der Forderungssteller 
den Beweis  für seine Forderungen antreten muß. Mir ist bisher aus keinem, auch diesem Forum nicht bekannt, 
dass eins dieser Unternehmen diesen Schritt gewagt hätte. 

Ohne  Titel, der nur durch ein Urteil erwirkt werden kann, setzt sich kein Gerichtsvollzieher in Marsch. 

cp


----------



## Spirale99 (3 Dezember 2005)

Shit - da war ich wieder zu langsam. 

Habe heute morgen den gleichen Brief bekommen. Willkommen im Club diebels-alt. Da schauen wir mal ob der lange versprochene  Mahnbescheid pünktlich unterm Weihnachtsbaum liegt.    

Ich frag mich nur warum du mal wieder Geld für´s Porto ausgeben willst. Naja, wer´s hat .....


----------



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2005)

iCH BIN NET ALLEIN  Nee mach ich auch net


----------



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2005)

Hi,

in unserem Fall hat MC Mulitmedia die Forderung durch die Hausanwälte zurück gezogen.
Wir konnten nachweisen, daß wir keine Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen haben.
Bisher ist uns MC Multimedia dennoch die Antwort schuldig, woher haben die denn die Handynummer und die Rechnungsanschrift.
Nun, wir bleiben dran 

cya


----------



## Adele (3 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Hallo Marco.

Meinen Glückwunsch zu Eurem Erfolg. :respekt: 

Wss mich an MCM und deren "Mit-Geschäftsleuten" so ärgert ist, dass es hier letztlich gar nicht um irgendwelche technischen Finessen geht, sondern um die primitivsten Beeinflussungsmöglichkeiten aus dem "Handbuch für kleine Psychologen", so es dieses Handbuch denn gäbe, allgemein zusammen gefasst unter dem Motto "Sex and Crime". Gerade am, Beispiel meiner Mutter, die es gar nicht fassen kann, dass ausgerechnet ihr jemand einen Zusammenhang mit solchen Huxxxxxxxxxxxxxx nahelegen könnte, und die eine panische Angst davor hat, dass sie doch vor Gericht müsste, weil ihr Enkel ja dort angerufen hat,
wird dieses *[...]* von MCM nebst Konsorten und der Erfolg dieses Geschäftsmodells immer deutlicher. Der Brief von Allinkasso, den Diebels-Alt dazu bei gesteuert hat, ist für mich *[...]* pur! 
:bang: 

Aber was anderes, was ich letzten Sonntag vergaß. Unser Leben besteht (hoffentlich) nicht nur aus MCM. 
Deshalb wünsche ich Euch allen schöne und besinnliche 
Adventstage.  :santa:  :tannenbaum:  8)

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Girgel (5 Dezember 2005)

Marko Rogge schrieb:
			
		

> Wir konnten nachweisen, daß wir keine Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen haben



So weit sind wir jetz also schon, dass man nachweisen muss, keine Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen zu haben.

Ich dachte, dass der Forderungssteller nachweispflichtig ist.

Grüsse


----------



## Hobiestar (7 Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leute,

muss mich hier jetzt auch mal mitteilen.

Ich habe Ende Juli diesen Jahres auch bei einer dieser ominösen "MCM-Nummern" angerufen, genau genommen bei dreien. Das Angebot, etwas Spass zum Ortstarif zu haben war nach ner feuchtfröhllichen Nacht einfach zu verlockend...Zunächst musste ich jedoch eine knappe halbe Minute warten, bis sich überhaupt mal das hier bereits mehrfach angesprocheneBand in Gang setzte. Als ich dann vernahm, wie Teuer dieses Gespräch werden würde, habe ich das "Gespräch" beendet. Als sich dies bei den Anrufen zwei und drei genauso verhielt, hatte ich (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) keine Lust mehr und ging schliesslich ins Bett...*g*

Bereits nach 4(!) Tagen bekam ich die Rechnungen über je 60 €uro. Blitzschnell wurde ich hier Fündig und fand den Mut, diese ganze Geschichte auszusitzen...

Schon drei Wochen später flatterten die ersten Mahnungen über mittlerweile je 90 €uro ins Haus. Und ich blieb sitzen...

Natürlich hatte ich in der Zwischenzeit Anzeige erstattet, schriftlich den Forderungen widersprochen und die Bundesnetzagentur, die nun mittlerweile nicht mehr so heisst, über den Vorgang informiert. Von denen bekam ich dann nach kurzer Zeit folgendes Antwortschreiben:

"...Ihrem Schreiben entnehme ich, dass die von Ihnen beanstandete Rechnung der MCM über eine normale Sprachtelefonverbindung aus dem Festnetz zustande gekommen ist. Ein Rechtsverstoß, der ein Vorgehen gegen den Anbieter der Dienstleistung bzw. die Einleitung von Maßnahmen im Sinne des oben erwähnten $67 Absatz 1 TKG rechtfertigen würde, ist nicht ersichtlich. Leider kann ich Ihnen daher bei Ihrem konkreten Fall nicht weiterhelfen..."

Dann etwa 4 vier Wochen später der Schock...die Damen und Herren hatten wohl zwei Rechnungen vergessen. Diesmal nur eine Rechnung über 190 €uro. Dafür aber das hier auch schon häufig beschriebene Personalstammblatt. Und ich blieb sitzen...

Jetzt dauerte es ganze zwei Monate, bis (jetzt wiederum drei Mahnungen) die Schreiben von AllInkasso eintrudelten. Dies ist der aktuelle Stand meines Falles. Ich bin höchst gespannt, wie weit die MCM hier noch gehen wird. Und ich bleibe sitzen...Nun nicht ganz...werde der MCM bzw. AllInkasso mal mitteilen, dass ich Sie auffordere, mir den Beweis zu erbringen, dass ich mit Ihnen einen rechtsverbindlichen Vertrag eingegangen bin. Ansonsten bleibe ich sitzen...

Ich kann nur sagen, dass dies eine [...] ist. Meine Freundin, die über nicht ganz so viel Sitzfleisch verfügt wie ich, wird mittlerweile schon ein wenig nervös, da sich die Forderungen zur Zeit auf etwa 500 €uronen belaufen. Kann Sie da immer nur auf dieses höchst informative Forum verweisen. Darüber bin ich sehr dankbar, denn diese Tatsache beruhigt sie und vor allem unser Zusammenleben ungemein.

So, ansonsten bleibt mir nur, Marco meine Glückwünsche zu übermitteln. Gut gemacht. Ich hoffe inständig, [...], ich kann mir nämlich gut vorstellen, dass es jede Menge Leute wie meine Liebste gibt, die,  um Ruhe zu haben, lieber schnell bezahlen. 

So, das solls jetzt aber erstmal gewesen sein. Ich werde euch hier auf dem laufenden halten, wie es weitergeht. Aber die meisten wissen es ja eh schon...

Hobie

_[Einige Passagen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Girgel (7 Dezember 2005)

@ Hobiestar

Hast Du eine Ahnung, wie die zu deiner Adresse gekommen sind?
Gab es den berühmten Rückruf, oder hast Du deine Adresse angegeben?

Grüsse


----------



## Reducal (7 Dezember 2005)

...oder stehst Du im Telefonbuch?


----------



## Girgel (7 Dezember 2005)

Kann man im Telefonbuch einfach so rückwärts suchen?


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Dezember 2005)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man im Telefonbuch einfach so rückwärts suchen?


Nicht im Telefonbuch, das wär etwas mühsam, aber in den On-Line Telefonbüchern oder CDs.
http://www.computerbase.de/news/internet/2004/dezember/rueckwaertssuche_internet/ 
Reversuche ist seit geraumer Zeit wieder zugelassen. (vorausgesetzt, der Eintrag ist offiziell 
vorhanden, bei mir läuft die Suche ins Leere...) 


> Wenn der gesuchte Teilnehmer der neuen Funktion nicht widersprochen hat, wird dem Nutzer sowohl der Name als auch die passende Anschrift gezeigt.
> Eine Gesetzesänderung im Sommer dieses Jahres ermöglicht die neue Rückwärtssuche.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6317

cp


----------



## Adele (7 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Das mit den vergessenen und plötzlich bei Allinkasso wieder aufgetauchten Rechnungen kommt mir ja schwer bekannt vor. Fast bin ich froh, dass meine Mutter nicht die einzige Person mit mehreren Rechnungen ist.  :willnicht:


----------



## Spirale99 (7 Dezember 2005)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle darauf hinweisen, das die Rückwärtssuche auch vorher schon möglich war mit diversen Telefon Buch CD´s/DVD´s. Die Rückwärtssuche war zwar rechtlich nicht erlaubt und die Funktion auch nicht vorhanden, aber im Web kursierten und kursieren einige "Tools" (man könnte auch Cracks dazu sagen), die die Rückwärtssuche ermöglichen. Man sollte also nicht nur der Rückwärtssuche wiedersprechen, sondern auch seinen Namen aus den elektronischen Telefonbüchern entfernen lassen und seinen Namen nur noch (wenn überhaupt) im örtlichen, gedruckten Telefonbuch erscheinen lassen.
Für die Leute die nicht auf einen Eintrag im Internet verzichten aber auch nicht Ihre Adresse oder Telefonnummer verraten wollen, bietet sich noch der anonyme Dienst "Kontaktkarte.de" an.


----------



## Reducal (7 Dezember 2005)

Spirale99 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rückwärtssuche war zwar rechtlich nicht erlaubt und die Funktion auch nicht vorhanden, aber im Web kursierten und kursieren einige "Tools" (man könnte auch Cracks dazu sagen), die die Rückwärtssuche ermöglichen.


Nur der Vertrieb war in D nicht erlaubt. Man konnte schon immer RufIdent zur passenden Klicktel in der Schweiz online kaufen und sie hier dann verwenden. Profis nutzen jedoch noch ganz andere Datenbanken (siehe z. B. auch Winow/Probino/Proby)


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2005)

*Leider doch nichts gewonnen*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin auch in Eurem Club gelandet. Lt. EVN 58 sec Telefonat am 05.09.2005 um 16.03 Uhr?????   - bezahlt mit Tel. Rechnung 1,20 €. Dann Anruf einer sehr netten Frau - ich habe etwas gaaanz tolles gewonnen; freu   . Dann 1. Rechnung 60,00 €, 1. Mahnung 90,00€, 2. Mahnung 190,00€.  
Und da machen wir gar nichts und sitzen die Sache aus - wer behauptet denn, dass ich angerufen habe - zu dieser Zeit war ich im Dienst  0 .
Vielleicht mein 8 jähriger Sohn - frühreif??????

Nur nicht unruhig werden  :holy:  

- ganz nebenbei: die 1. Mahnung muss als Zahlungserinnerung deklariert sein und darf keine zusätzlichen Kosten enthalten. Erst die 2. Mahnung darf als solche bezeichnet werden und ggf. zusätzlich enstandenen Bearbeitungskosten (Versand usw.) enthalten. 

Gruß an alle Mitstreiter

Wolly


----------



## rolf76 (8 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Leider doch nichts gewonnen*



			
				Wolly #104# schrieb:
			
		

> - ganz nebenbei: die 1. Mahnung muss als Zahlungserinnerung deklariert sein und darf keine zusätzlichen Kosten enthalten. Erst die 2. Mahnung darf als solche bezeichnet werden und ggf. zusätzlich enstandenen Bearbeitungskosten (Versand usw.) enthalten.


*Wieso sollte erst die 2. Mahnung als Mahnung bezeichnet werden dürfen und Bearbeitungskosten enthalten?* Wenn vor der ersten Mahnung eine Rechnung zugegangen ist, dann befindet man sich (auch ohne zusätzliche "1. Mahnung") spätestens 30 Tage nach Zugang der Rechnung in Verzug, wenn in dieser darauf hingewiesen wird:



			
				http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bgb/BJNR001950896BJNE027902377.html schrieb:
			
		

> "Der Schuldner einer Entgeltforderung kommt spätestens in Verzug, wenn er nicht innerhalb von 30 Tagen nach Fälligkeit und Zugang einer Rechnung oder gleichwertigen Zahlungsaufstellung leistet; dies gilt gegenüber einem Schuldner, der Verbraucher ist, nur, wenn auf diese Folgen in der Rechnung oder Zahlungsaufstellung besonders hingewiesen worden ist. Wenn der Zeitpunkt des Zugangs der Rechnung oder Zahlungsaufstellung unsicher ist, kommt der Schuldner, der nicht Verbraucher ist, spätestens 30 Tage nach Fälligkeit und Empfang der Gegenleistung in Verzug."


Nach Eintritt des Verzugs hat der Schuldner einer Forderung gem. § 280 Abs. 2, § 286 BGB die Kosten von Mahnschreiben und auch alle sonstigen durch den Verzug verursachten Aufwendungen zu ersetzen hat, sofern sie zweckentsprechende Maßnahmen der Rechtsverfolgung darstellen. Zu ersetzen sind dann auch die Kosten für ein anwaltliches Mahnschreiben. 

*Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass die Forderung überhaupt berechtigt ist... *


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Dezember 2005)

Doppelter Widerspruch:

Mahnung ist jedes Schreiben, aus dem hervor geht: "Ich kriege noch Geld - jetzt aber!" Wie das Ding heißt, ist vollkommen irrelevant - es kann sogar mündlich wirksam gemahnt werden (was jedoch blöde zu beweisen ist, daher schreiben die meisten).

1. Mahnung/Zahlungserinnerung/"Ich kriege noch"-Aufforderung begründet Verzug, sofern dieser nicht aus anderen Gründen bereits eingetreten ist. 

Der 30-Tage-Automatismus gilt bei Verbrauchern übrigens nur, wenn darauf ausdrücklich hingewiesen wurde. Oftmals mangelt es hieran ...


----------



## rolf76 (8 Dezember 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Der 30-Tage-Automatismus gilt bei Verbrauchern übrigens nur, wenn darauf ausdrücklich hingewiesen wurde.


Korrekt, so stehts ja auch im Gesetz: 



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn vor der ersten Mahnung eine Rechnung zugegangen ist, dann befindet man sich (auch ohne zusätzliche "1. Mahnung") spätestens 30 Tage nach Zugang der Rechnung in Verzug, wenn in dieser darauf hingewiesen wird:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daneben kommt man natürlich auch durch eine Mahnung in Verzug, die - wie zutreffend dargestellt - in jeder Zahlungsaufforderung liegen kann, die nach Fälligkeit erfolgt. Die genaue Bezeichnung ist - wie meistens im Rechtsverkehr - nicht entscheidend.


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Dezember 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Korrekt, so stehts ja auch im Gesetz
> (...)
> Daneben kommt man natürlich auch durch eine Mahnung in Verzug, die - wie zutreffend dargestellt - in jeder Zahlungsaufforderung liegen kann, die nach Fälligkeit erfolgt. Die genaue Bezeichnung ist - wie meistens im Rechtsverkehr - nicht entscheidend.


Danke für die Bestätigung.


----------



## OrangeCounty (8 Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leute,

verfolge die Geschichte hier jetzt auch schon seit mehreren Monaten.
Ich hab den ganzen Scheiss auch mitgemacht und binn mittlerweile auch schon beim zweiten Schreinben von dieser Münchner Allinkasso. 
Allerdings habe ich bereits im Frühsommer Anzeige gegen MC Multimedia erstattet und heute tatsächlich Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft in Fulda bekommen!  
Da schreibt mir ein Oberamtsanwalt:

Im Ermittlungsverfahren gegen [] wegen Betrug wird gemäß § 154 Abs. 1 Strafprozessordnung von der Erhebung der öffentlichen Klage abgesehen.

Gründe:

Gegen die Beschuldigte ist ein weiteres Ermittlungsverfahren wegen Betrugs anhängig.
Neben der zu erwartenden Strafe fällt die Strafe, zu der die Verfolgung in diesem Verfahren führen kann, nicht ins Gewicht.

Somit hat man die Dame also schon am Wickel.

Alle Schreiben von MC Multimedia bzw. Allinkasso sind also heisse Luft.

Grüße
OCC

*[Virenscanner: Namen entfernt]*


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Dezember 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> rolf76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rotfl:    :rotfl:    :rotfl:    :rotfl:    :rotfl:    :rotfl:   

Oh je, Rolf76. Schau Dir bitte das Profil von KatzenHai  an.

 :rotfl:    :rotfl:    :rotfl:    :rotfl:    :rotfl:    :rotfl:


----------



## rolf76 (8 Dezember 2005)

Ok, schau ich mal:   

Vielleicht gehört das aber eher hier hin?

PS: Gesetzesverständnis ist doch bei RAen keine Selbstverständlichkeit...


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Dezember 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> PS: Gesetzesverständnis ist doch bei RAen keine Selbstverständlichkeit...


Na, na


----------



## rolf76 (8 Dezember 2005)

*Bevor hier ein falscher Eindruck entsteht:*

Ich wollte mit meinem "Korrekt"-Posting lediglich für die Leser klarstellen, dass das "Doppelter Widerspruch"-Posting und das davor stehende Posting von mir sich nicht widersprechen, sondern ergänzen. Keinesfalls wollte ich damit die Kompetenz von KatzenHai, der zusammen mit Der Jurist das juristische Rückgrat des Forums bildet, anzweifeln. 

Wer das Profil von KatzenHai liest (s.o.), sieht sofort, wie engagiert und in welch enormem Umfang KatzenHai hier seine berufliche Kompetenz einbringt. Und das ohne den in anderen Foren üblichen Hinweis auf die Kanzlei-HP!  :thumb:

Mein (dann dummerweise noch nachgeschobener) Zweifel an der Kompetenz sonstiger Berufsgenossen bezieht sich allein auf Personen, die ich außerhalb dieses Forums kennen lernen durfte.


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Dezember 2005)

Nun ist gut - so eitel bin ich nicht.



			
				Rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das ohne den in anderen Foren üblichen Hinweis auf die Kanzlei-HP!


Würde nicht nur gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen verstoßen - ist nicht meine Rechtsausrichtung. Reines Hobby und "Ehrenamt".

Zurück zum Thema:


			
				Wolly #104# schrieb:
			
		

> Dann 1. Rechnung 60,00 €, 1. Mahnung 90,00€, 2. Mahnung 190,00€.



Es wäre ja wirklich interessant (und wirtschaftlich nutzbar) zu erfahren, welches Gericht Mahnkosten von € 30 für die erste (s.o.) und € 100 für die nächste Mahnung zuspricht ... 
Ein anwaltliches Mahnschreiben würde aus dem Gegenstandswert von € 60,00 "nur" € 36,00 kosten (Umsatzsteuer nicht, da Gegenseite vorsteuerabzugsberechtigt) ...


----------



## Adele (9 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

"Über das Telekommunikationsverzeichnis Dasoertliche.de ist die Rückwärtssuche für Telefonnummern ab sofort für jedermann kostenlos möglich. WENN DER GESUCHTE TEILNEHMER DER NEUEN FUNKTION NICHT WIDERSPROCHEN HAT, wird dem Nutzer sowohl der Name als auch die passende Anschrift gezeigt".   :roll: 

Man lobe die vorzügliche Informationspolitik der Deutschen Telekom. Wie soll ich dummer Telekom-Kunde denn rechtzeitig einer Funktion widersprechen, wenn ich mangels Information an mich seitens meines Telefonanbieters gar nichts über deren Existenz weiß? Dafür freuen sich aber Andere über meine Anschrift.     :dagegen:  Da stellt sich doch auch dem Naivsten die Frage, wie weit die Telekom "Geschäftsleuten" wie MCM die "Arbeit" erleichtert...

Ich habe jedenfalls Dank Eurem Hinweis heute sowohl die Möglichkeit der Rückwärtssuche sowohl für die Rufnummer meiner Mutter als auch für unseren Familienanschluss gesperrt. Das ging ganz ohne Papierkrieg, ganz einfach telefonisch unter der kostelosen Privat-Kundendienstnummer der Telekom. 
 :evil: 

Wer von den Allinkasso-Erfahrenen kann mir mitteilen,  
in welchem Zeittakt Allinkasso ihre horrenden Mahnungen verschickt? Die ersten Zahlungsaufforderungen von Allinkasso an meine Mutter schickte diese "Firma" am 17. 11. los. Am 25. 11. bestätigte sie den Erhalt meines zuvor hier geposteten Widerspruchs. Noch ist nichts Neues von denen gekommen. Aber ein ungutes Gefühl ist das doch...      :motz: :laber:


----------



## SEP (9 Dezember 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6317

@Adele: Damals warst du noch nicht bei uns - Nachlesen lohnt aber (wohl) immer noch ...


----------



## Adele (9 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ SEP  Stimmt, war ich noch nicht, und noch weniger die Leutchen, die keinen Computer und damit keinen Zugang zu Foren wie diesem haben. Und das sollen nicht Wenige sein. Und was die angeblichen Benachrichtigungen seitens der Telekom über diese Funktion angeht, kann ich mich nicht erinnern, dass so etwas bei uns oder bei meiner Mutter einflog. Vielleicht war es aber auch nur so unauffällig und klein gedruckt wie diverse Preisangaben....  :devil2:
Bei den gleichförmigen Telekom-Rechnungen etc.. fallen Neuigkeiten sowieso nicht auf.  
betr. Nachlesen lohnt sich immer! Seit dem ich mich in diesem Forum bewege, bin ich schon ganz fusselig davon, mir immer neue Informationen über immer neue SCH#####+++*******####xxx-Methoden durchzulesen.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Dezember 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jedenfalls Dank Eurem Hinweis heute sowohl die Möglichkeit der
> Rückwärtssuche sowohl für die Rufnummer meiner Mutter als auch für unseren Familienanschluss gesperrt.


Der Wermutstropfen bei der Geschichte ist, dass das nur für die On-Line Auskünfte gilt 
auf den unendlich vielen Telefon-CDs mit Rückwärtssuche  steht das bis zum Sankt-Nimmerleinstag
 bzw bis man eine neue Nummer erhält. Wirklich Sinn macht es eh nur, wenn man 
die Adresseinträge komplett verhindert, wie bei mir.
Nur wenn man von Anfang an bei der Erstanmeldung konsequent dies unterbindet ist man 
einigermaßen sicher nirgendwo gelistet zu sein und  damit doch wieder rückwärts gesucht werden zu können. 

cp


----------



## Adele (9 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ Captain Picard      :-? 
Du wirkst mit Deinen unheimlich sicheren Blick auf die Sachlage wieder mal unendlich beruhigend auf mich...
Das mit der Rückwärtssuche habe ich gerade mal ausprobiert, das geht ja mit einem Affenzahn....., und dabei festgestellt, dass meine Mutter und unsere Familienummer auch noch zu finden sind. Mal gespannt, wie lange die letztlich brauchen, um uns wenigstens aus dem online-Verzeichnis zu löschen.     :cry:


----------



## Adele (9 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Ich habe mir gerade unter www.Dasoertliche.de die unter der "Rückwärtssuche" stehenden Datenschutzbestimmungen angesehen. Alles sehr lang und sehr "beruhigend" für Leute wie mich die sich fragen, woher wohl die vielen Absender von Werbepost meine Adresse haben.. Drei bis sechs Tage dauere es nach Auskunft auf dieser Seite übrigens, bis der Adress-Eintrag im online-Verzeichnis gelöscht ist. Wenn ich so lange brauchen würde, bis ich einen Text geschrieben habe............


----------



## Anonymous (9 Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab schon einige Male hier nachgelesen, genauergesagt, jedesmal, wenn ich wieder Post von MCM erhalten habe.

Bei mir geht das seit August diesen Jahres.

Um genauer zu sein, seit 11.08.2005.

Im ersten Brief von MCM stand zu lesen, das an o.g. Datum um 4 Uhr 16 morgens ein Anruf von meinem Festnetzanschluss erfolgt sei.

Sinnigerweise sind meine Familie und ich an diesem Morgen gegen 1 Uhr aus dem Urlaub zurückgekommen und in Leipzig auf dem Flughafen gelandet.

Wohnhaft bin ich in der Oberpfalz in Bayern.

Das sind etwa 250-260 km von Leipzig bis zu mir nach Hause.

Unsere Ankunftszeit in unserem Haus dürfte sich etwa zwischen 4 Uhr 30 und 5 Uhr bewegt haben.

Naturgemäß landet man ja nicht und rast mit dem Auto davon, sondern man sucht sein Gepäck, dann sein Auto, das beladen werden muss.
Und dann fährt man los.

Ich will damit sagen, daß von meiner Familie um 4 Uhr 16 morgens niemand im Haus war.

Und selbst wenn, so hätte man doch nach mehr als 3 Stunden Nachtfahrt und unzähligen Schwertransporten, die sich um diese Zeit auf deutschen Straßen bewegen, besseres zu tun, als sich irgendwo eine der mysteriösen Nummern von MCM zu suchen und diese in der frühen Morgenstunde anzurufen.

Heute erhielt ich das erste Schreiben von Allfinanz.
In dem von Allfinanz geschickten Schreiben steht nun folgendes zu lesen:



> Aufforderung zu unverzüglichen Zahlung
> Mandant: MC Multimedia, Pf 1107, 36094 Petersberg
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX
> ...



Nachdem das alles im August begonnen hatte, begann ich im I-Net zu recherchieren und einiges auszudrucken, was ich so gefunden habe.
Nach Erhalt des zweiten Schreibens von MCM über 90 Euro bin ich mit meinem Material zu unserer Polizeidienststelle gegangen und habe mich dort erkundigt.
Der freundliche Polizist sagte mir, er werde sich am Tag darauf wieder bei mir melden und das hat er auch gemacht.

Er informierte mich darüber, daß zu diesem Augenblich, also etwa Mitte September mehr als ein Dutzend Verfahren gegen MCM anhängig seien und ich die Sache ignorieren sollte.
Er ließ mir die Option offen, Anzeige gegen MCM zu erstatten, erklärte aber gleichzeitig, daß höchstwahrscheinlich alles im Sande verlaufen würde, denn seiner Erfahrung nach würden solche dubiosen Firmen nicht vor Gericht gehen.

Ich folgte dem Rat dieses Beamten und habe alle darauffolgenden Briefe von MCM ignoriert.
Bis heute das Schreiben von Allfinanz eintraf.
Wenn es nun soweit ist, dann darf man ja hoffen, daß es bald zu Ende ist.


----------



## Adele (9 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Hier geht es nicht nur darum, darauf zu warten, dass
alles bald zu Ende  sist, sondern auch darum, konstruktiv daran zu arbeiten, Geschäftsmodellen wie dem von MCM das MXXXX zu stopfen, die Betroffenen zu stärken und das Geschäftsmodell von MCM + Konsorten als illegal zu outen und die mit viel Information über deren Machenschsften schlichtweg hoffentlich vom ohnehin erschreckend übervollen Markt dieses Genres zu schubsen...... 

Hi, Katzenhai, in diesem Fall stimmst Du mir doch hoffentlich zu....   :-?  Allerdings, wenn Du noch eine weiter führende Information in dieser Sache hat.......


----------



## Spirale99 (9 Dezember 2005)

@high 
Da dürftest du frühestens Mitte Mai 2006 anfangen drüber nachzudenken das es bald vorbei ist (wenn die folgenden Briefe im gleichen Rytmus wie bei mir kommen sollten). 

@Adele
Zeittakt bei mir 1. -3. Schreiben immer ca. 4 Wochen Abstand, das 4. Schreiben ca. 3 Monate danach. Von mir gab´s allerdings keinen Einspruch, weder an MCM noch an Allinkasso. Bin da etwas Porto knauserig ........

Ich bin da auf dem gleichen Stand mit den Briefen wie Diebels-Alt. Sollte wirklich mal ein Manhbescheid kommen oder die Leute aufgeben, wirste es von einem von uns als erstes hören. Weiter ist eigentlich soweit mir bekannt kein anderer hier.

_[Einige Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_ 

Sorry, aber das erste war eigentlich nicht nötig zu entfernen, beim zweiten habe ich mich vielleicht doch hinreissen lassen   - Egal


----------



## Girgel (12 Dezember 2005)

Guten morgen aus Ufr,

kurzer Zwischenstandsbericht:

Akteneinsicht bei der StA Fulda hat folgendes ergeben:

Von der Erhebung einer öffentlichen Klage wird unter Verweis auf § 154 Abs. 1 abgesehen, da gegen die Beschuldigte Frau A..... H.... ein weiteres Verfahren anhängig ist. Neben der zu erwartenden Strafe in diesem Verfahren Fall fällt die Strafe, zu der die Verfolgung in meinem Verfahren führen kann, nicht ins Gewicht. 

Irgendwie kann ich das nicht so ganz einschätzen.

*Frage an die Juristen:*

Ist das nun ein Grund Zur Freude, oder nicht?? 

Offensichtlich ist man in Fulda schon gegen Frau H. tätig.

Auf der anderen Seite basiert das "Geschäftsmodell" MCM eben genau darauf, viele kleine unberechtigte Forderungen aufzustellen.

Wenn also alle diese kleinen Fälle, die "nicht ins Gewicht fallen", eingestellt werden, und nur ein "grosser" Fall behandelt wird, ist es dann wenigstens so, dass die Vielzahl der "kleinen Fälle" beim Strafmass berücksichtigt wird?? 

Wird diese Sachbearbeitung überhaupt der sich darstellenden Sachlage gerecht?

Und was ist, wenn auch der "Hauptfall" eingestellt wird?? Sind dann auch alle "Kleinfälle erledigt??

Grüsse


----------



## rolf76 (12 Dezember 2005)

Die nach § 154 StPO eingestellten Tatvorwürfe fließen *nicht* in das andere Verfahren mit ein. Wenn dort aber keine Verurteilung erfolgt, kann das eingestellte Verfahren wieder aufgenommen werden:



			
				http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stpo/BJNR006290950BJNE025801309.html schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Die Staatsanwaltschaft kann von der Verfolgung einer Tat absehen,
> 
> 1.  wenn die Strafe oder die Maßregel der Besserung und Sicherung, zu der die Verfolgung führen kann, neben einer Strafe oder Maßregel der Besserung und Sicherung, die gegen den Beschuldigten wegen einer anderen Tat rechtskräftig verhängt worden ist oder die er wegen einer anderen Tat zu erwarten hat, nicht beträchtlich ins Gewicht fällt oder
> 
> ...



Durch das Klageerzwingungsverfahren kann der Verletzte bei einer Einstellung nach § 154 Abs.1 StPO übrigens gem. § 172 Abs.  2 S. 3 StPO keine Strafverfolgung erzwingen.


----------



## KatzenHai (12 Dezember 2005)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Akteneinsicht bei der StA Fulda hat folgendes ergeben:


Wer hatte die denn vollzogen?
Waren da keine anderen Infos mehr zu finden (falls ja, bitte vor dem Posten überlegen, ob die Bekanntgabe hier den NUBs entspräche)?


----------



## Girgel (12 Dezember 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> a)    Wer hatte die denn vollzogen?
> 
> b)     Waren da keine anderen Infos mehr zu finden (falls ja, bitte vor
> dem  Posten überlegen, ob die Bekanntgabe hier den NUBs
> entspräche)?




a) Mein Anwalt.

b) Die Unterlagen waren sehr "dünn"( ausser meinen Unterlagen gerade einmal 4 Seiten!). Sie haben größtenteils aus meiner Anzeige etc. bestanden. Weiterführende Infos waren nicht zu finden.


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Dezember 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=128791#128791

Zumindest eine Strafanzeige müsste dort noch gewesensein. s. o.


----------



## KatzenHai (12 Dezember 2005)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht sollte er dich dann über die rechtlichen Folgen der Verfügug beraten, immerhin bekommt er dafür Geld, oder? :gruebel:


----------



## Girgel (12 Dezember 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest eine Strafanzeige müsste dort noch gewesensein. s. o.




Ich sagte lediglich, die Unterlagen waren dünn und wenig informativ!

*Ergänzung*

Wie kommst Du darauf, dass in den Unterlagen zu meinem AZ Strafanzeigen aus anderen Verfahren beigelegen haben müssten??

Laut meinem Anwalt ist dies gänzlich unüblich.


----------



## Girgel (12 Dezember 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte er dich dann über die rechtlichen Folgen der Verfügug beraten, immerhin bekommt er dafür Geld, oder? :gruebel:



Das hat er auch.

Habe mich trotzdem hilfesuchend an die Juristen in diesem Forum gewandt, da ich:

1. Über meinen Fall  und das Vorgehen der StA Fulda berichten wollte.

2. Es nie verkehrt ist, mehrere Auffassungen zur Thematik zu erfahren.


----------



## Adele (12 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Die Antwort der Staatsanwaltschaft auf Girgels negative Feststellungsklage macht mich etwas ratlos. Soll das heißen, dass alle anderen dies bezüglichen Klagen nichtig sind und man sich doch das Geld für den Anwalt sparen kann, weil es wegen der Ablehnung vor Gericht ohnehin futsch ist?    
Und was hätte Frau H.'s eventuelle Verurteilung wegen einer über geordneten Klage - die ja wohl als Einzelfall und nicht bindend für Andere betrachtet wird - für Konsequenzen für die anderen Betroffenen? Dürften MCM nebst Allinkasso im Fall der Verurteilung bei besagtem Einzelfall dann bei den anderen Betroffenen weiter fröhlich anzukassieren versuchen?    :abgelehnt: 

Irgendwie hab' ich es nicht mit der Logik des deutschen Rechts.   :roll: 

Noch was. Passt vielleicht nicht ganz, heitert aber vielleicht etwas auf, nämlich ein Stressssss-Test, den mir ein befreundeter Grafiker im letzten Jahr schickte. Text und Bild gehören zusammen.


wer sich nicht sicher ist, ob er Stress hat oder nicht, sollte den kurzen Test, der anschliessend beschrieben ist machen!

I'm not sure exactly how it works, but this is amazingly accurate. The attached photo has 2 almost identical dolphins in it. It was used in a case study on stress level at St. Mary's Hospital. Look at both dolphins jumping out of the water. The dolphins are identical. A closely monitored, scientific study of a group revealed that in spite of the fact that the dolphins are identical; a person under stress would find differences in the two dolphins. If there are many differences found between both dolphins, it means that the person is experiencing a great amount of stress. Look at the photograph, and if you find more than one or two differences you may want to take a vacation.


----------



## Girgel (12 Dezember 2005)

@ Adele:

Die Akteneinsicht bei der StA Fulda bezieht sich auf meine *Strafanzeige*.

Das ist ev. nicht ganz richtig rübergekommen.

Meine negative Feststellungsklage ist eingereicht und am Laufen.


----------



## KatzenHai (12 Dezember 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Die Antwort der Staatsanwaltschaft auf Girgels negative Feststellungsklage macht mich etwas ratlos.


Falscher Ansatz:

Die StA hat auf Girgels *Strafanzeige *reagiert. Hierfür ist sie zuständig (Strafrecht).

Die *negative Feststellungsklage* ist eine zivilrechtliche Klage, die (vollkommen ohne StA) beim Amtsgericht eingereicht und durchgefochten wird.

Die StA hat damit nix zu tun - was aus der Zivilklage geworden ist, ist also (bisher) unbekannt.



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das heißen, dass alle anderen dies bezüglichen Klagen nichtig sind und man sich doch das Geld für den Anwalt sparen kann, weil es wegen der Ablehnung vor Gericht ohnehin futsch ist?
> Und was hätte Frau H.'s eventuelle Verurteilung wegen einer über geordneten Klage - die ja wohl als Einzelfall und nicht bindend für Andere betrachtet wird - für Konsequenzen für die anderen Betroffenen? Dürften MCM nebst Allinkasso im Fall der Verurteilung bei besagtem Einzelfall dann bei den anderen Betroffenen weiter fröhlich anzukassieren versuchen?    :abgelehnt:
> 
> Irgendwie hab' ich es nicht mit der Logik des deutschen Rechts.   :roll:


Und wegen meiner ersten Sätze oben ist erkennbar, dass die ganzen Befürchtungen hier unbegründet sind.


----------



## Adele (12 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ Girgel + KatzenHai  
 8) 
Wow, seid Ihr schnell!!!

Alles klar, das beruhigt. War mein Fehler weil ich dachte, die Ablehnung bezöge sich auf Girgels negativer Feststellungsklage. Das war ja das letzte was ich von ihm an Klagen im Kopf hatte, weil er vorher mehrfach darauf ansprach.


----------



## Girgel (12 Dezember 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Die StA hat damit nix zu tun - was aus der Zivilklage geworden ist, ist also (bisher) unbekannt.



Das Ergebnis wird hier bekannt gegeben, sobald ich es habe.

VERSPROCHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Dezember 2005)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> *Ergänzung*
> Wie kommst Du darauf, dass in den Unterlagen zu meinem AZ Strafanzeigen aus anderen Verfahren beigelegen haben müssten??
> Laut meinem Anwalt ist dies gänzlich unüblich.



 .... es sei denn  Verfahren werden zu einem Sammelverfahren verbunden, was sich hier anböte.  Deshalb und nur deshalb habe ich nachgefragt.


----------



## Girgel (12 Dezember 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> .... es sei denn  Verfahren werden zu einem Sammelverfahren verbunden, was sich hier anböte.  Deshalb und nur deshalb habe ich nachgefragt.



Kannst Du Dir einen Weg vorstellen, wie man eine Staatsanwaltschaft für so ein Sammelverfahren "sensiblisieren" kann?


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Dezember 2005)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gegenfrage: Hat Dein Anwalt danach gefragt bzw. nach vergleichbaren Verfahren? Schon die Frage könnte sensibilisieren. Aber entscheiden muss das die StA.


----------



## Girgel (12 Dezember 2005)

@ Der Jurist:

Ich werde das mal so meinem Anwalt weitergeben.


----------



## Adele (13 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Toll.

Jetzt habe ich auch den netten Brief der "Staatsanwaltschaft beim Amtsgericht Fulda" über die vorläufige Einstellung des Ermittlungsverfahrens gegen A. H. wegen Betrugs mit dem Hinweis auf § 154 StPO, aber ohne weitere Begründung, erhalten. 

http://dejure.org/gesetze/StPO/154.html

So langsam wüsste ich gerne, um was für ein anderes über geordnetes Verfahren gegen Fr. H. es sich handelt, wegen dem die anderen Betroffenen vom Tisch gefegt werden. Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass in Fulda der Aspekt des gewerbsmäßigen Bxxxxx  nicht gesehen wird, wenn die vermutlich große Zahl der "kleinen Klagen" ignoriert wird. Mein Rechtsverständnis ist inzwischen ziemlich angeschlagen und meine Mutter wird sich auf Grund dieser Verfahrenseinstellung voraussichtlich in ihrer Panik in ihrer Befürchtung bestätigt sehen, dass sie doch zahlen muss. 
Es ist doch zum ######!!!! (Jetzt fehlen mir gewisse böse Zeichen aus diversen Comics)   
      :fdevilt:


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Dezember 2005)

Und noch einmal: ein Strafverfahren hat nicht zwangsläufig etwas mit dem zivilrechtlichen
 Aspekt der Geschichte zu tun.

Es würde mich schon sehr wundern, wenn besagtes Unternehmen sich auch nur zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid
aufschwingen würde, geschweige denn sich mit den angeblichen Ansprüchen vor ein Zivilgericht wagen würde.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass deine  Mutter in Panik gerät, da sie die Zusammenhänge nicht durchschaut.
Versuch sie weiter zu beruhigen 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:



> Es würde mich schon sehr wundern, wenn besagtes Unternehmen sich auch nur zu einem
> gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid
> aufschwingen würde, geschweige denn sich mit den angeblichen Ansprüchen vor ein Zivilgericht
> wagen würde.
> ...


.

Das sehe ich auch so. Zur Untermauerung von Captain Picards Worten hier meine Erfahrungen, die ich versprochen habe  zu posten, wenn die Verjährungsfrist abgelaufen ist. Eine andere Firma zwar, aber ein Fall wie zigtausende vor zwei oder drei Jahren . Also zu einer Zeit als diese Herrschaften noch grünes Licht zum ungehinderten [] hatten und die Gerichte zunächst hilflos  diesem Treiben zusehen  mußten. Das hat sich geändert, wie wir alle wissen.  

Als ich den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid im Oktober 2003 erhielt, gab es schon zahlreiche Urteile zugunsten der Verbraucher. Das ermutigte mich zum Widerspruch  zumal der ursprüngliche Betrag von 25 € bei der Inkassofirma auf 125 € angestiegen war. Niemals habe ich  die Zahlung verweigert  sondern wollte nur wissen, für was ich den Betrag zu bezahlen habe und an wen. 
Der Ton der Inkassofirma war schroff und beängstigend was  mich aber nicht stören konnte, denn ich hatte das OK meiner  Rechtschutzversicherung und suchte einen Anwalt auf. 

Aber welch ein Wunder. Nichts geschah mehr danach.  Kein Schreiben, kein Telefonat und  auch keine Gerichtsvorladung. Vor einem Jahr stellte mein Anwalt die Sacheein. Seine Kosten 13 Euro.

Soviel für diejenigen, die verständlicherweise  noch ängstlich sind und sich einschüchtern lassen. Genau das ist aber das Kalkül dieser Leute, daß viele zähneknirschen doch bezahlen. 


Gruß Avor

*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2005)

*Mc multimedia*

mir ist das gleiche paasiert wie euch allen 
am 25.9.05 sollte ich bei einer Telefonsexnummer angerufen haben, das ich aber nicht gemacht habe 
dafür musste ich 60 bezahlen
aber davor hat man mich angeerufen dass ich einen Warengutschein über 50 bei Kaufhaus gewonnen hätte  
dafür darf ich jetzt 60 bezahlen ich bezahlte die Rechnung natürlich nicht und bekam im oktober eine Mahnung das ich schon 120 € bezahlen soll ich habe diese auch ignoriert und heute bekam ich eine Rechnung das ich jetzt 190€ betzahlen soll
mir kam das unternehmen schon am anfang [] vor weil kein Ansprechpartner genannt wurde sowie keine Telefonnummer und nichtzugeschweigen eien Homepage
ich werde jetzt eine Strafanzeige bei der Polizei erstellen 

lg auch ein Betroffener  (tom)

*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Girgel (13 Dezember 2005)

Hallo CP,

ich glaube schon, dass Adele den straf- und den zivilrechtlichen Aspekt der Angelegenheit richtig auseinander hält.

Ich denke mal, es geht ihr – wie mir übrigens auch – darum, dass die strafrechtliche Würdigung der StA Fulda der Angelegenheit keinesfalls gerecht wird.

Gerade die Grundidee des Geschäftsmodells der MCM, nämlich möglichst viele unberechtigte „Kleinforderungen“ zu streuen und dann darauf zu warten, dass ein gewisser Prozentsatz der Betroffenen so naiv ist, aus welchen Gründen auch immer zu bezahlen, wird doch völlig ignoriert!

Bei diesem speziellen Fall kann man doch nicht einfach die vielen Betrugsanzeigen unter Hinweis auf ein anderes Verfahren, dessen Ausgang übrigens auch nicht gewiss ist, niederschlagen!

Das Höchste ist ja, dass die vielen niedergeschlagenen Anzeigen beim Strafmass in der "Hauptsache" anscheinend keinerlei Berücksichtigung finden! 

Nachdem bei Betrugsangelegenheiten für Ersttäter erfahrungsgemäß fast nichts an Strafe herauskommt, kommt das Verhalten der StA Fulda dem hier schon häufiger genannten Ausstellen eines Persilscheins ziemlich nahe! 

Im Rückschluss könnte man das Ganze sogar zu einem Konzept machen: 

Ich begehe absichtlich einen kleineren Betrug, der aber dank unserer Justiz kaum merklich bestraft wird und habe bis zur Entscheidung über diese Sache freie Hand für zahlreiche weitere Kleinbetrügereien!! 

Wenn ich Glück habe, komme ich ganz ungeschoren davon, da Betrug sehr schwer zu beweisen ist. 

Wenn ich Pech habe, erhalte ich eine "Ministrafe" die keinem Verhältnis zur Aufsummierung meiner tatsächlich zahlreich begangenen Betrügereien steht.

Kann es so etwas ernsthaft geben?? Ich kann Adeles Unmut bestens nachvollziehen.

Die *zivilrechtliche* Seite der Angelegenheit ist hier im Forum mittlerweile ziemlich allen klar. 

Aber so lange der Fall nicht endlich ernsthaft *strafrechtlich* gewürdigt wird, wird die MCM munter so weitermachen, denn mehr als ein Verfahren haben sie momentan nicht zu befürchten, für die anderen gibt´es ja eine *Freifahrkarte.*


Grüsse aus Unterfranken


----------



## Der Jurist (13 Dezember 2005)

Zwar gibt es gegen eine Einstellung nach § 154 StPO kein Rechtsmittel, aber ....

[laut denkend] An eine formlose Beschwerde gegenüber dem Generalstaatsanwalt könnte man schon einmal denken. [/laut denkend


 Die vorgesezte Behörde ist die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Dezember 2005)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal, es geht ihr – wie mir übrigens auch – darum, dass die strafrechtliche Würdigung der StA Fulda der Angelegenheit keinesfalls gerecht wird.
> 
> Gerade die Grundidee des Geschäftsmodells der MCM, nämlich möglichst viele unberechtigte „Kleinforderungen“ zu streuen und dann darauf zu warten, dass ein gewisser Prozentsatz der Betroffenen so naiv ist, aus welchen Gründen auch immer zu bezahlen, wird doch völlig ignoriert!
> 
> Bei diesem speziellen Fall kann man doch nicht einfach die vielen Betrugsanzeigen unter Hinweis auf ein anderes Verfahren, dessen Ausgang übrigens auch nicht gewiss ist, niederschlagen!


STOP!

§ 154 StPO schlägt nicht nieder - hier werden die Ermittlungen (vorerst!) eingestellt, da eine Verurteilung in anderer Sache die schärfere Strafe bedeuten würde. wie bereits oben mitgeteilt: Wenn die andere Sache nicht zur Verurteilung kommt, kann ggf. wieder die Ermittlungstätigkeit aufgenommen werden - was natürlich auch in einer Anklage resultieren kann.

Nebenbei: Sollten die betroffend Handelnden sich einer Anklage z.B. wegen Steuerdelikten, Vorenthalten von Sozialabgaben, Urkundenfälschung oder Schlimmerem (freie Spekulation von mir - einfach mal ein paar heftigere Delikte genommen) gegenüber sehen - braucht ihr wirklich dann noch mehr Rache?



			
				Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Das Höchste ist ja, dass die vielen niedergeschlagenen Anzeigen beim Strafmass in der "Hauptsache" anscheinend keinerlei Berücksichtigung finden!


Stimmt. Aber wenn's dafür (s. eben) "genug" gibt?



			
				Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem bei Betrugsangelegenheiten für Ersttäter erfahrungsgemäß fast nichts an Strafe herauskommt, kommt das Verhalten der StA Fulda dem hier schon häufiger genannten Ausstellen eines Persilscheins ziemlich nahe!


Wer sagt denn, dass die andere Sache Betrug (oder ein anderes "einfaches") Vermögensdelikt ist? Woher nimmst du deine Vermutung? Weißt du mehr als wir?



			
				Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Im Rückschluss könnte man das Ganze sogar zu einem Konzept machen:
> 
> Ich begehe absichtlich einen kleineren Betrug, der aber dank unserer Justiz kaum merklich bestraft wird und habe bis zur Entscheidung über diese Sache freie Hand für zahlreiche weitere Kleinbetrügereien!!
> 
> Wenn ich Glück habe, komme ich ganz ungeschoren davon, da Betrug sehr schwer zu beweisen ist.


Mach man. Wir betreuen dann die Geschädigten und informieren, wie's ausgegangen ist ...



			
				Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich Pech habe, erhalte ich eine "Ministrafe" die keinem Verhältnis zur Aufsummierung meiner tatsächlich zahlreich begangenen Betrügereien steht.
> 
> Kann es so etwas ernsthaft geben??


In meiner sicheren Erkenntnis über unser Rechtsstaatssystem: Nein.
Bedauerliche Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel - aber das ist eben Rechtsstaat.



			
				Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Aber so lange der Fall nicht endlich ernsthaft strafrechtlich gewürdigt wird, wird die MCM munter so weitermachen, denn mehr als ein Verfahren haben sie momentan nicht zu befürchten, für die anderen gibt´es ja eine Freifahrkarte.


S.o. - woher weißt du das? Und: Machen die zur Zeit wirklich weiter? Die Postings hier jedenfalls zeigen das nicht ...


Eure Emotionen in allen Ehren - aber lasst bitte die Kirche im Dorf.


----------



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2005)

...und außerdem sollten man sich vorm mosern auch mal Gedanken über den s. g. Strafklageverbrauch machen, was man in so einer Sache ja nun wirklich nicht gebrauchen kann.


> Der Strafklageverbrauch ist eine der wesentlichen (negativen) Prozessvoraussetzungen im Strafprozess. Sinngemäß bedeutet dies, dass niemand wegen einer Tat mehrmals abgeurteilt werden darf.
> 
> Nach dem lat. Rechtsgrundsatz "ne bis in idem" gilt auch im deutschen Strafrecht ein Verbot der Doppelbestrafung wegen der gleichen prozessualen Tat, was sich aus Art. 103 III GG ergibt.
> 
> Wesentliche Bedeutung hat der Strafklageverbrauch bei der Bestimmung des Umfangs der Rechtskraft eines Urteils. Die Rechtskraft des Urteils bezieht sich dabei auf die prozessuale Tat als Prozessgegenstand, über den geurteilt wurde. Ist ein Urteil rechtskräftig geworden, steht einer erneuten Anklage des Täters wegen derselben Tat der Strafklageverbrauch als wesentliches Prozesshindernis entgegen.


----------



## wibu (13 Dezember 2005)

Richtig verstanden?

Wenn jemand haufenweise identische kleine Straftaten begeht und in einem einzigen Fall verknackt wird, haben sich andernorts laufende Verfahren oder gar ein Sammelverfahren automatisch durch diesen einzelnen Urteilsspruch erledigt?

Gruß wibu


----------



## Girgel (13 Dezember 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Nebenbei: Sollten die betroffend Handelnden sich einer Anklage z.B. wegen Steuerdelikten, Vorenthalten von Sozialabgaben, Urkundenfälschung oder Schlimmerem (freie Spekulation von mir - einfach mal ein paar heftigere Delikte genommen) gegenüber sehen - braucht ihr wirklich dann noch mehr Rache?


1. Woher willst Du das wissen? Wie Du selbst schreibst, ist das freie Spekulation. s.u.
2.Es geht hier nicht um "Rache". sondern schlicht und einfach um einen Diskussionsbeitrag, ob das Vorgehen der StA Fulda der Angelegenheit gerecht wird.


			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt. Aber wenn's dafür (s. eben) "genug" gibt?


Wieder freie Spekulation.


			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sagt denn, dass die andere Sache Betrug (oder ein anderes "einfaches") Vermögensdelikt ist? Woher nimmst du deine Vermutung? Weißt du mehr als wir?


Kannst Du z.B. hier nachlesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=128791#128791


			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> S.o. - woher weißt du das? Und: Machen die zur Zeit wirklich weiter? Die Postings hier jedenfalls zeigen das nicht ...


Schau doch mal in der BILD nach, da wirst Du die Nummern nach wie vor finden.
Entsprechendes kannst Du auch in *Adeles Posting vom 25.11.05 *nachlesen.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=127689#127689


----------



## Adele (13 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Das mit den Anzeigen in der Bild kann ich nur bestätigen. 
Mein Frust bezieht sich keineswegs auf den Wunsch nach einer Doppelbestrafung sondern auf die Hoffnung nach einer Strafverschärfung, weil sich hier eben doch viele Delikte der gleichen Art addiert haben. Immer wieder lese ich dagegen in der Tagespresse, dass Straftäter eine Strafmilderung (z. B. Bewährung) erhalten, wenn sie sich zuvor nichts haben zu Schulden kommen lassen. Darf MCM auch damit rechnen?     


Davon abgesehen: Bei sich so harmlos anmutenden Begriffen wie Delikt wird vielleicht vergessen, wie viel Sorge und Angst gerade Ältere und seelisch nicht so coole Menschen (wie es Einige von Euch sicher sind) etwa durch den perfiden Druck solcher Firmen durchleiden.

Abgesehen davon: Das Strafermittlungsverfahren, das VORERST eingestellt wird, kann ja nur auf Beschluss des Gerichts wieder auf genommen werden. Ich müsste es also noch einmal beantragen. Bloß, woher weiß ich dann, wie in dem derzeit aktuellen "wichtigeren" Verfahren geurteilt wird. Weder Staatsanwälte noch Richter werden diejenigen informieren, die zuvor die Benachrichtigung über die Einstellung bekamen.


----------



## stieglitz (13 Dezember 2005)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> (Sorry, ich krieg es einfach nicht hin, mit einem Link auf Postings zu verweisen)



Ganz einfach, auf das Symbol oben links, direkt neben "erstellt" klicken,
dann verändert sich die URL in der Adresszeile im Browser und zeigt die Postingnummer an. Diese dann einfach verlinken.
Probiers aus im Testbereich.


----------



## Girgel (13 Dezember 2005)

@ stieglitz

Vielen Dank für den Tip!

Grüsse aus Unterfranken


----------



## Adele (13 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Gehen wir im besten Fall mal davon aus, dass Frau A. H. wegen eines Betrugsdeliktes verurteilt wird. Was hat das denn für Konsequenzen für die anderen Betroffenen, von denen MCM oder bereits Allinkasso ihre Forderungen einzutreiben versuchen. Im Moment verstehe ich die angesprochene laufende Klage als Einzelfall, und die kann ja wohl nicht stellvertretend für alle anderen Fälle stehen.   :argue:


----------



## Adele (14 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ KatzenHai
Zu Deinen Zweifeln, ob MCM überhaupt weiter macht...
Guckst Du hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=129381#129381
...zur Abwechslung in jedem Fall also mal wieder unter TSW


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2005)

*mcm*

hallo,
bin auch eine betroffene.eher gesagt meine eltern.haben am 24.10.05 die ersten zwei briefe von mcm bekommen wo drin stand wir hätten folgende nr angerufen entweder 0221-*[...]*,0176*[...]* oder 0521*[...]* und zwar einmal am 23.10 um 15.37 und um 15.39,müssten dafür je 60€ bezahlen
haben darauf nicht reagiert,weil keiner von uns außer mein vater zu hause war und der geschworen hat da nicht angerufen zu haben.
am 14.11.05 haben wir dann zwei mahnungen erhalten wo die firma uns auffordert nun je 90€ zu bezahlen und drin schreibt das es sich dabei über eine sexhotline handelt!!!!
haben auch anzeige bei der staatsanwaltschaft in Fulda erstattet,haben ein schreiben zurückbekommen,das ein verfahren wohl läuft oder auch nicht,bin aus dem brief nicht so wirklich schlau geworden,weil nur eine tabelle mit aktenzeichen u.s drauf stand.
als ich dann heute nach hause kam lag bei uns ein neuer brief von mcm auf den tisch wo wir "gebeten" werden zu zahlen.
der betrag liegt nun schon bei 190€.(60€Telefonat,30€gebührkosten wg mahnung&100€angeblicher mehrwertsteuer.......???)
habe bei den oben genannten telefonnr. heute von der telefonzelle aus angerufen.kommt immer ne bandaufzeichnung,die sagt:"hallo hier ist die...leider nicht persönlich,aber schön das du angerufen hast.ruf mich doch unter meiner spezial nr an:*[...]* oder so und frag nach ...!!!!
in dem schreiben von heute war außerdem noch eine neue telefonnr angegeben(stand hinter der adresse von mcm)0179*[...]*.
habe ich heute ebenfalls von der telefonzelle angerufen,ging natürlich niemand dran,nur mailbox,könnte man leider aber auch nicht drauf sprechen,da der speicher/band voll war....."warum wohl )
merkwürdig finde ich,das ich für die anrufe von der telefonzelle auf die oben genannten nummer je nur 10cent oder weniger zahlen musste.
wieso also,kostet ein anruf dann angeblich 60€????
ist schon wirklich sehr nervraubend alles.
und würde gerne wissen,mit was ich bzw meine eltern noch alles zu rechnen haben.
schönen abend noch

*[Telefonnummern gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten! Wer weiß, wem diese Nummern gehören - es gibt auch Telefon-Spamming!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Guten Morgen, Gast

Willkommen im Club. 8) 

Fing die Geheimnummer ganz zufällig mit 118xx an? 
Lies Dir erst mal wegen der vielen Erfahrungen  und daraus resultierenden Informationen von Betroffenen und nicht Betroffenen beide Teile dieses threads gründlich durch. In jedem Fall solltest Du schriftlich, per Einschreiben mit Rückschein (kostet ca. 4, 40 Euro), Widerspruch gegen die Forderungen einlegen. Unterschriebene Fotokopien des Widerspruchs als Beleg für Dich nicht vergessen. Wenn Deine Eltern einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis über die Telefonrechnungen haben, dann schau doch mal nach, ob die in der MCM-Erstrechnung angegebenen "Service-Nummern" überhaupt auf dem EVN des Monats stehen,an dem angeblich angerufen wurde. Die versuchen nämlich offensichtlich, den Leuten mit verschiedenen Methoden das GEld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Solltet Ihr keinen regemäßigen EVN haben, lasst Euch von Eurem Telefonanbieter den Einzelverbindungsnachweis zuschicken. Damit solltet Ihr Euch aber beeilen, weil nach Angaben aus diesem Forum diesen Telefondaten nur 3 Monate gespeichert bleiben. Bloß nicht verrückt machen lassen, auch nicht von den mit Sicherheit folgenden, recht brutal formulierten, Forderungen der Münchener Geldeintreiber-Firma "Allinkasso", denn das Spiel mit der Angst der Betroffenen, (unrechtmäßige) immer höhere Rechnungen und Drohungen zu verschicken gehört zu den Methoden solcher Geschäftsmodelle.  
 :bang:  Auf gar keinen Fall solltet Ihr zahlen. Für was auch????? Oder hat, für den Fall, dass die angeblichen "Servicenummern" tazsächlich auf dem EVN auftauchen, einer von Euch mit einer Computerstimme einen rechsgültigen Vertrag mit der "Firma" geschlossen?   
Als Begründung Eurer Einstellung des Verfahrens gegen MCM dürfte wie bei Anderen auch der § 154 StPO" angeführt sein. Klick mal hier, dann weißt Du, was der bedeutet. Sprich: Da läuft aktuell eine, vom Gericht als über geordnet gewertete, Strafanzeige gegen MCM.

http://dejure.org/gesetze/StPO/154.html

Gruss
Adele
    :wave:


----------



## SEP (15 Dezember 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Anonymous-Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Fing die Geheimnummer ganz zufällig mit 118xx an?


Da ich sie editiert habe: Ja, sie fing so an.
Und da sie eigentlich als "unverfänglich" gilt, wurde sie auch editiert - Sexdienstleistungen etc. sind dort meines Wissens nicht zu erhalten.


----------



## Adele (15 Dezember 2005)

Danke SEP. 

Girgel schrieb

"Aber so lange der Fall nicht endlich ernsthaft strafrechtlich gewürdigt wird, wird die MCM munter so weitermachen, denn mehr als ein Verfahren haben sie momentan nicht zu befürchten, für die anderen gibt´es ja eine Freifahrkarte".

Sieht ja wohl so aus, als würde Girgel mit seiner Vermutung Recht behalten. Und ich gucke gerne morgen noch mal in Mutters BILD.    :motz:


----------



## Girgel (15 Dezember 2005)

*MCM*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar gibt es gegen eine Einstellung nach § 154 StPO kein Rechtsmittel, aber ....
> 
> [laut denkend] An eine formlose Beschwerde gegenüber dem Generalstaatsanwalt könnte man schon einmal denken. [/laut denkend]




(ebenfalls laut denkend) Wäre es sinnvoll so eine ev. Beschwerde als *Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde* auf den Weg zu bringen?? (ebenfalls laut denkend)

Hat jemand hier bereits Erfahrungen gemacht mit Diestaufsichtsbeschwerden??

Ich bin nach wie vor der festen Überzeugung, dass die Sachbearbeitung der StA Fulda der Angelegenheit nicht gerecht wird.

Wie Der Jurist auch schon angeregt hat, drängt sich doch in diesem Fall ein Sammelverfahren nahezu auf.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Dezember 2005)

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/gg/BJNR000010949BJNE003400314.html


> Artikel 17 GG
> [Petitionsrecht]
> Jedermann hat das Recht, sich einzeln oder in Gemeinschaft mit anderen schriftlich mit Bitten oder Beschwerden an die zuständigen Stellen und an die Volksvertretung zu wenden.


Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerden sind Sonderformen der Petition, Art. 17 GG (Beschwerde bei der "zuständigen Stelle"). Der Spruch mit "formlos, fristlos, zwecklos" beschreibt die Voraussetzungen und Wirkungen der D. ziemlich treffend. Man bekommt viel artige Antworten, aber mehr auch nicht.

cp


----------



## Der Jurist (15 Dezember 2005)

*Re: MCM*



			
				Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> .... (ebenfalls laut denkend) Wäre es sinnvoll so eine ev. Beschwerde als *Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde* auf den Weg zu bringen?? (ebenfalls laut denkend) .....


Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde ist formlos, fristlos und fruchtlos - jedenfalls in der Regel, aber manchmal hilfts sie doch. Immerhin wird der Behördenleiter oder die vorgesetzte Behörde sie sehen und wenn sein Mitarbeiter nicht glücklich agiert, wird die Beschwerde zurückgewiesen, aber dann doch genau das gemacht, was mit der Beschwerde angestrebt wurde.  :holy:  :roll:  :holy:


----------



## Girgel (15 Dezember 2005)

@ CP

Hallo.......... Du machst Deinem Namen aber alle Ehre die Antwort kam ja mit *SOL 8*.........

formlos, fristlos, fruchlos ist nicht besonders ermutigend.

Wie ich Dich verstehe kann ich mit die Mühe wohl sparen??


Grüsse

@ Der Jurist

Oder kann ich mir die Mühe doch nicht sparen??


----------



## Der Jurist (15 Dezember 2005)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> Wie ich Dich verstehe kann ich mit die Mühe wohl sparen??
> Grüsse


Im vorliegenden Fall eher gerade nicht, aber auch nicht zuviel erwarten.


----------



## Girgel (15 Dezember 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Girgel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zunächst einmal Vielen Dank für Deine Tips und Auskünfte! Ich finde es bewundernswert, wenn sich jemand ehrenamtlich so stark engagiert. 
( Das gilt natürlich auch für allen anderen, die hier ehrenamtlich helfen.)

Eine letzte Frage:

Die Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde ginge doch ebenfalls an die Generalstaatsanwaltschft in Frankfurt, oder?

Viele Grüsse aus Unterfranken


----------



## Adele (15 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Girgels Kommentar schließe ich mich bedenkenlos an. :dafuer: 
Und laut denken ist doch eine wunderbare Sache. Heißt es denn nicht in einem schönen deutschen Volkslied "Die Gedanken sind frei....."  8)


----------



## Reducal (16 Dezember 2005)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde


Das mit der "Dienstaufsicht" kann man in dem Zusammenhang vernachlässigen. Die Diestaufsicht rührt nach meinem Verständnis aus der Arbeitsverrichtung im inneren Sinne her (Einhaltung Arbeitszeitregelung, Sauberkeit am Arbeitsplatz, Ansehen der Behörde u.s.w.). Hier geht es um die Außenwirkung, also die schachliche Bearbeitung und das wäre eine reine (Dienst-)Beschwerde.


----------



## Girgel (16 Dezember 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Girgel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guckst Du hier:
http://www.anwaltshotline.org/rechtlexikon/dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde/


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dezember 2005)

> Der unter Juristen kursierende Jok - formlos - fristlos - fruchtlos ist nicht allzu wörtlich zu nehmen.


Eine  sehr optimistische Aussage, wer es schon mal versucht hat, wird sehr schnell dahinter 
kommen, dass es in der Mehrzahl der Fälle kein Joke ist. Nur wenn der Vorgesetzte den Untergebenen  eh schon 
im Visier hat , kann es ggf. etwas bringen. Es kann aber auch zum Rohrkrepierer werden,
 da es lästige Schreibarbeit für den Vorgesetzten bedeutet. Da es kein fest definiertes Rechtsmittel ist, 
ist der Erfolg in der Mehrzahl der Fälle ziemlich unbefriedigend. Wer die Mühe  nicht scheut, kann den Weg
 aber bis zum  oberstem Vorgesetzen  durchziehen zumindesten mit der Befriedigung 
vielen Beamten zusätzliche Schreibarbeit verursacht zu haben. 

Viel Glück!


----------



## Adele (16 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Wie Girgel vermutete, macht MCM fröhlich mit ihrem Spielchen weiter, was schon die bekannten Telefonsex-Anzeigen ohne Preisangabe belegen. Hab' mir heute den "Spaß" gemacht, mal in Mutters BILD nach zu sehen. Allerdings haben die, bis auf zwei mir von den Rechnungen im August her bekannten Nummern, alle weiteren Anschlüsse ausgetauscht. So hab etwa auch die "Telefonsexomi" und "Oma fxxx gut"   (Omis müssen wohl ziemliche Renner sein)neue Rufnummern bekommen. Da hat man schon mal was Bewährtes....    :holy: 
Oder kann es sein, dass die bisherigen Nummern verboten wurden?


----------



## Adele (16 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

ach ja, noch was  :-? 

Es waren heute keine Handy-Nummern mehr dabei. Dafür sind einige der Rufnummern ungewöhnlich lang. Der neue Anschluss von "Oma fxxx gut"  069 - 509xxxxxx etwa hat allein ohne Vorwahl bereits 9 Ziffern.


----------



## Reducal (16 Dezember 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> 069 - 509xxxxxx


VoIP - nun kann man sehr günstig an eine unmenge Nummern mit Wunschvorwahl kommen, ohne lästeige Grundgebühren für ISDN. Der Inhaber ist dann auch noch nur schwer identifizierbar.


----------



## Adele (16 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ Reducal

Bitte eine Antwort an technisch Doofe wie mich: Was ist VoIP ?   

Ansonsten habe ich vorhin mal zwei der Nummern ausprobiert. Bei dieser irren langen "Omi fxxx gut"-Nummern geht gar keine Oma dran, so ein Mist. Dabei wollte ich doch auch mal wissen wie sich fxxxxx Omas anhören.      :laber:  :laber:  :laber: 
Statt dessen fordert eine neutrale Ansage zur Rufnummernunterdrückung auf. Daraufhin erklärt ein süffisantes Stimmchen begeistert, dass dieser supergeile und superversxxxxx Dienst nur 60 Euro koste, dann,  wenn man den Dienst schon kenne  bla bla bla, oder zustimme dann Taste 1 drücken, was ich mal wieder nicht gemacht habe, dann kam eine gewisse Weile gar nichts, und dann ein langweilig beginnendes Gespräch eines gewissen ???? mit einer gewissen Rita, ohne dass ich mit irgend einem Tastendruck zugestimmt hätte - also alles wie im August, nur mit neuer Nummer.
Bei der zweiten, bereits vorher bekannten Nummer wollte ich wissen, was sich hinter der 118xx verbirgt. Es meldete sich die bekannte Tina-Stimme (ohne Verweis auf Rufnummerunterdrückung), die mich auf besagte "Geheimnummer"   verwies. Aber komisch.  Trotz mehrmaliger Versuche war da dauernd besetzt. 
Hat die so viel zu tun (zumal die liebe Tina das letzte Mal unter 2 Nummern zu erreichen war) oder hat das Besetztzeichen etwa Methode? 
Mal sehen, vielleicht versuch' ich es heute Abend noch mal...  Vielleicht hat Tina dann ja mehr Zeit als zur Mittagsstunde ...  :holy:


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Dezember 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist VoIP ?


Voice over IP = Sprachübertragung per Internet 
eine Einführung und  Übersicht 
http://www.voip-info.de/
http://www.teltarif.de/i/voip.html
http://www.voip-information.de/

Schlicht:  Telefonieren über Internet, etwas einlesen ist nicht zu umgehen..


----------



## Adele (16 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ Captain Picard

Wow, eine Menge Zeug zum Lernen. Danke. 

Müssen die etwa sparen?   

Wenn man sich auch eine Wunschvorwahl aussuchen kann müsste das doch heißen, dass theoretisch alle Nummern  an am gleichen Ort landen können auch, wenn es den Anschein hat, man telefoniere in andere Städte? Das dürfte doch die aufwändigeren Rufumleitungen ersparen, oder?


----------



## Reducal (16 Dezember 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Müssen die etwa sparen?


Bestimmt nicht, denn dieser dienst wird bald allenorts genutzt werden und ist somit die Zukunft der Telefonitis.


			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Das dürfte doch die aufwändigeren Rufumleitungen ersparen, oder?


Ganz so einfach ist das nicht. Für Otto Normalo, z. B. über GMX, gibt es nur die Vorwahl, auf den auch der Anschluss läuft, wo dann der DSL-Empfänger hängt. Bei Business-Kunden oder solchen, die weitergreifende Dienste nutzen, sieht das schon wieder anders aus - da kann in der Tat der Empfänger in Berlin sitzen, während der Anruf eigentlich eine Hamburger Vorwahl bekommt.


----------



## Adele (19 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ Reducal

Brauchst Du die zuletzt von mir in der BILD gefundene MCM-Anzeige für Dein Archiv?

Ist es rein hypothetisch möglich, dass es sich bei der, all unserem "Kleinkram" vor gezogenen Anzeige gegen MCM um die von PRO7/Sat1 angekündigte Strafanzeige handelt? Wenn ja, ginge es doch auch um Missbrauch dieser Institution für betrügerische Zwecke oder so ähnlich.....  :-? 
Läge das, angesichts der Tatsache, dass die Staatsanwaltschat Fulda ja auch die vielen Anzeigen derer "vorläufig" einstellte, die unter falschen Voraussetzungen dot anriefen, nicht auf einer anderen Schiene. Der Sender selbst hat ja nicht bei MCM angerufen, sondern
ein Problem mit einer Rufschädigung. Die meisten der anderen Betroffenen sind wegen Verschleierung von Kosten oder falscher Gewinnversprechen auf MCM herein gefallen. Sind das nicht zwei unterschiedliche Delikte? Bloss, wie kriegt man raus, welcher "Einzelfall" aktuell in Fulda bearbeitet wird und wie kriegen die Betroffenen, die nach einer möglichen Nicht-Verurteilung von Fr. H. ihre Strafanzeige noch Mal anleiern wollen, mit, wie das Ganze ausgeht?       :cry:


----------



## Girgel (19 Dezember 2005)

@ Adele,

bei meiner Einstellung findet sich das AZ der "Hauptangelegenheit" gegen die MCM.

Ich weiß zwar nicht, was es uns bringen sollte, aber wenn Du meinst, kann ich versuchen, über meinen RA Akteneinsicht zu nehmen.

Das ist jetzt aber ins Unreine geschrieben, ich muss erst Rücksprache halten, ob das geht.

Grüsse


----------



## Reducal (19 Dezember 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchst Du die zuletzt von mir in der BILD gefundene MCM-Anzeige für Dein Archiv?


Nein.





			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> ... wie kriegt man raus, welcher "Einzelfall" aktuell in Fulda bearbeitet ...


...als Außenstehender eher gar nicht.


----------



## Adele (21 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Der "Anstandsmonat", oder besser mir hier als typischer Allinkasso-Rhythmus im Rechnung schicken geposteter Zeitrahmen ist vorbei, und meine Mutter hat bisher keine weiteren Forderungen von Allinkasso bekommen. Sind die in Urlaub, kriegen die Weihnachtsgefühle oder kann ich leise hoffen, dass mein hier auch geposteter, auf das Alter meiner Mutter bezogener, Widerspruch Allinkasso gegenüber fruchten könnte?      :-?


----------



## Teleton (21 Dezember 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die in Urlaub, kriegen die Weihnachtsgefühle oder kann ich leise hoffen, dass mein hier auch geposteter, auf das Alter meiner Mutter bezogener, Widerspruch Allinkasso gegenüber fruchten könnte?      :-?


Sicherlich nicht, da stehen vermutlich nur statistische Berechnungen hinter wonach es sich für den "Bodensatz" der Nichtzahler nicht (oder noch nicht) lohnt eine Briefmarke für den Mahnbrief zu opfern.


----------



## Adele (22 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ Teleton

Bezieht sich das "sicher nicht" auf die Weihnachtsgefühle oder auf die Hoffnung, dass Allinkasso bei uns aufgibt?   :-?


----------



## Adele (24 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

:santa2: 

Wie Ihr Euch vielleicht erinnert, habe ich im September einen Info-Text über die Machenschaften von MCM und TSW durch zahlreiche Institutionen verschickt. Zumindest von etlichen Schulen weiß ich inzwischen, dass die Infos ausgelegen haben, bzw. das Thema im Unterricht behandelt wurde. Eine dieser Info-Mails ging auch an die hessische Landesregierung. Und man mag es nicht glauben; just heute erhielt ich einen Brief von der hessischen Staatskanzlei in Wiesbaden. Er ist zwar dünn, zeigt aber, dass das Thema offensichtlich Aufmerksamkeit erregt hat. Anbei der Inhalt des Schreibens und meine Antwort. 


betr. Ihr E-Mail-Schreiben vom 30. September 2005 

Vielen Dank für Ihr per E-Mail eingegangenes Schreiben. Ich bin beauftragt, Ihr Anliegen zu prüfen. Da dies noch einigen zusätzliche Informationen erfordert, bitte ich um Verständnis dafür, dass die Beantwortung Ihres Schreibens noch etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird. Sie werden aber baldmöglichst eine Antwort auf Ihre Eingabe erhalten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen....

Exxxxx  Fxxxxx


Sehr geehrter Herr Fischer 

Zunächst einmal herzlichen Dank für Ihr erfreuliches Schreiben. Was mein Anliegen betr. der Betrugsversuche von Fr. A. H. und ihren Firmen MCMultimedia und TSW-Kommunikationsservice angeht, bin nicht ich, sondern meine 86-jährige Mutter betroffen. Auf Wunsch sende ich Ihnen gerne den kompletten Vorgang incl. der Forderungen des Münchener Inkassobüros Allinkasso. Der  Auf Anraten diverser Verbraucherberatungsstellen und regionaler Polizeibehörden habe ich, wie im bereits erwähnten Forum von www.computerbetrug.de nachzulesen, genau wie zahlreiche andere Betroffene stellvertretend für meine greise Mutter Strafanzeige wegen versuchten Betrugs erstattet. Der Vorgang liegt unter dem Aktenzeichen xxxxxxxx bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda.  Genau so wie viele weitere Betroffene erhielt jedoch auch ich in diesem Monat die Benachrichtigung, dass das Ermittlungsverfahren gegen A. H. wegen Betrugs gemäß § 154 StPO vorläufig eingestellt wurde, da ein anderes Verfahren gegen Frau H. anhängig sei.
So wie die anderen Betroffenen auch, bin ich darüber irritiert und empört über das Verhalten der Staatsanwaltschaft in Fulda. Wie aus weiteren Meldungen sowohl von neu Betroffenen als auch durch die weiterhin in Boulevardblättern wie der BILD-Zeitung abgedruckten Telefonsex-Anzeigen ohne Preisangabe tzu ersehen, macht Frau H. prallel zur Verfolgung dieses Vorgangs gegen sie, problemlos mit ihren fragwürdigen Geschäften weiter, unbelastet von den Justizbehörden. Ich bitte sie, diesem unwürdigen Treiben, das gerade ältere Menschen in Angst und Schrecken versetzt, ein Ende zu bereiten. Zumindest meinem REchtsbewusstsein nach ist es zuwider, dass dubiose Geschäftemacher durch eine unklare Gesetzgebung weder belangt noch angemessen bestraft werden, die Betroffenen dagegen einen unverhältnismäßig hohen Aufwand an Zeit, Nerven und eventuell Kosten aufwenden müssen, um sich gegen die Forderungen jener zu wehren, die auf Kosten anderer das schnelle Geld machen wollen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Adele W. xxxxxx   

Wer sich selbst an diesen Sachbearbeiter der Hessischen Staatskanzlei wenden will, kann Anschrift und E-Mail-Adresse über pn bei mir bekommen. Um Jurist zu zitieren: Wenn aber viele Eingaben kommen, entsteht Handlungsdruck innerhalb einer Behörde......

Adele


----------



## Adele (25 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Danke dem Moderator, der das voraus gegangene posting entfernte.....   :bussi:   _Gern geschehen. DeJu / Mod._

Kleine Korrektur betr. Hessische Staatskanzlei:

Der Mensch, der mir jetzt auf meine Info-Mail vom September antwortete, ist erst am 7. Januar wieder zu erreichen. Bis dahin eingehende Mails werden nicht weiter geleitet. Also das Ganze noch mal im Januar...


----------



## Anonymous (31 Dezember 2005)

Hi.
NUr mal so reingestreut in die Runde.
Was neues:
http://www.blog.de/index.php/msecure/2005/12/30/zu_weit_gegangen~427194

Ansich allen einen Guten Rutsch & weiterhin stabile Server!

Marko


----------



## Anonymous (31 Dezember 2005)

ich hab jetzt seit langer zeit nichts mehr bekommen *hoffnung*

allen einen guten rutsch ohne mc multimedia  8)


----------



## Adele (31 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Hallo Marco.

Diesen Kommentar von Daniel H. habe ich schon gestern gelesen, konnte ihn aber wegen der Angriffe nicht ins lahm gelegte Forum bringen. Überaus dreist sind aber auch die beiden Deinem zitierten Kommentar voraus gegangenen postings, siehe  unter
http://msecure.blog.de/index.php/msecure/2005/08/17/

unter "neue Kommentare zu MCMultimedia verschickt Rechnungen".

Über das geistige Niveau dieser Kommentare muss wohl kaum debattiert werden, aber deren Inhalt ist blanker Hohn den Betroffenen gegenüber. MCM nebst Nachwuchs muss sich sehr sicher sein, dass denen von Rechts wegen nichts passiert.     :bang: 

Im Netz habe ich übrigens auch die Seite des hessischen Justizministeriums gefunden:

justiz.hessen.de

Wer weiß, was sich beim Stöbern so alles findet..

Gruss und brecht Euch beim "Guten Rutsch" nicht die 
Haxen

Adele


----------



## Adele (1 Januar 2006)

*MCMultimedia*

Komisch. Gestern tauchte unter der oben genannten Adresse die komplette Seite des hessischen Justizministeriums auf. Jetzt ist es nur noch die PDF-Datei mit den Namen der Justiz-Pressesprechern, die ich Euch ursprünglich zeigen wollte. Im Zweifelsfall könnten das in Sachen MCM Ansprechpartner sein. Der Mensch (offenbar ein  Richter), der mir im Schreiben von der Staatskanzlei aus antwortete, findet sich auch darunter. 

Grüsse und uns allen ein erfolgreiches Neues Jahr

Adele  

Ach ja. Ist Euch aufgefallen, dass Daniel H. (so er es denn wirklich ist....) einige der gleichen Emoticons verwendet wie die aus dem Forum? Gibt es die irgendwo pauschal zu kaufen oder hat da wer geschummelt?


----------



## Anonymous (7 Januar 2006)

Servus Adele.
Nun, nach Recherchen durch die bekannt gewordene IP Adresse handelt es sich um eine Einwahl aus dem Einzugsbereich Fulda etc.! 
Es ist davon auszugehen das es sich um den Sohn handelt.
Meiner seits habe ich meinen Rechtsbeistand informiert um nun Schritte gegen den Sohn einzuleiten und Ermittlungen dahingehend voran zu treiben.
Der Anwalt der MC Multimedia, *[...]* sieht das alles noch recht locker und meinte gar in einem Gespräch, ich sollte ihm das mal rüber kopieren und entsprechend kümmere er sich drum 
Mir wird das alles langsam aber sicher zu blöde, da die MC Multimedia ja bei dem von mir geschildertem Fall die Forderung zurück gezogen hat.
Aber woher sie die Adresse haben, darüber bekommen wir keine Auskunft.

Ps.: Eine Lüge ist strafrechtlich nicht relevant.
Man man ....armes Deutschland.

*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (7 Januar 2006)

*Klage*

Durch Zufall bin ich bei Recherchen in dieses Forum geraten. Sehr informativ.

Ich will am Montag eine Klage gegen  A* H*, MC Multimedia e. Kfr., anhängig machen. Sog. negative Feststellungklage. Die ist darauf gerichtet, durch das Gericht feststellen zu lassen, dass kein Anspruch besteht. Die Kopie geht dann zugleich als Anlage zu einer Strafanzeige an die Staatsanwaltschaft.
In diesem FAll macht MCM über Allinkasso München eine Forderung gegen einen Verstorbenen geltend - offenbar verwenden die (veraltete) Dateien, die sie irgendwo erwerben.

Mit einem Mitarbeiter der Allikasso in München habe ich auch telefoniert - war interessant und aufschlussreich. Der Mensch erzählte mir seine Lebensgeschichte und dass seine geschiedene Ehefrau wegen Unterhalt auch haufenweise Strafanzeigen erstattet hätte und das alles nicht von Erfolg gekrönt gewesen sei. Deshalb wäre das bei MCM auch zwecklos und deshalb würde das Alinkasso auch nicht jucken. ... alles wenig professionell


----------



## Reducal (7 Januar 2006)

*Re: Klage*



			
				surdo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will am Montag eine Klage gegen  A* H*, MC Multimedia e. Kfr., anhängig machen. Sog. negative Feststellungklage.



Es wäre prima, wenn Du Dich hier im Forum anmelden könntest. Dadurch lässt sich jedes Posting einem expliziten Nutzer zuordnen und Dir würde es leichter fallen, wieder hier in den Thread zu finden. Das Ergebnis Deiner Aktion ist für einige hier von großem Interesse.


----------



## Surdo (7 Januar 2006)

*Registrierung*

@ Reducal:

e r l e d i g t


----------



## Adele (7 Januar 2006)

*MCMultimedia*

Spätestens Montag sind auch für die Juristen der Hessischen Staatskanzlei die Ferien vorbei, um ich kann dem beauftragten Richter - oder wer immer es ist - (und noch weiteren Personen aus höheren Etagen) die entsprechend vorbereiteten und teilweise hier schon geposteten Informationen schicken. Da besagter Mensch mir schrieb, er brauche für die Prüfung meines Anliegens (darunter fällt u. A. inzwischen auch der Protest gegen die Einstellung der weiteren Verfahren gegen MCM durch die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda) zusätzliche Informationen, bitte ich die Betroffenen, mir Ihre Fälle zwecks Weiterleitung an diesen Bearbeiter etc. als PN zu schicken. Dazu bitte ich auch den Gast "surdo", sich anzumelden, denn eine Rechnung an einen Verstorbenen ist ein besonders dicker Hammer!!!       :evil: 
Unter anderem Herr F. soll mehr Informationen bekommen, als er sich ausgemalt hat. Meine Schreiben will ich mit Querverweisen an die anderen Adressaten versehen, denn auch bei diesem Thema habe ich den Eindruck, dass eine Hand nicht weiß, was die Andere tut.

@ Marco  Den oben notierten Link auf Deinen Blog habe ich meinem vorbereiteten Schreiben bereits hinzu gefügt. 
"Mein" MdB Dr. Röttgen (Name ist bereits in diesem Forum gepostet) hat mich inzwischen auch zwecks Vorbereitung auf ein persönliches Gespräch um die Zusendung näherer Daten gebeten. Mal sehen, was sich daraus ergibt....


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Januar 2006)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu bitte ich auch den Gast "surdo", sich anzumelden,


hat er, siehe vorgehendes Posting


----------



## Adele (7 Januar 2006)

*MCMultimedia*

Hab' ich schon gemerkt..... :lol: 
Als ich meinen langen Sermon schrieb, war er einfach schneller als ich zu Gange.  Vielleicht bekomme ich ja von meinem Staatskanzlei-Ansprechpartner auch die Erlaubnis, dessen E-Mail-Adresse veröffentlichen zu dürfen. Das wäre für die Betroffenen, die mit Herrn F. Kontakt aufnehmen wollen einfacher, als mir gegenüber im Zweifel ihre Identität Preis geben zu müssen. Schließlich wäre es nicht besonders glaubwürdig, wenn ich Schreiben von Leuten mit Namen wie Girgel oder Surdo oder wie auch immer weiter leiten würde. Die andere Möglichkeit wäre, mir die Infos nebst wirklicher Anschrift als Word-Datei, die ich nicht öffne, zu schicken (geht das hier eigentlich als Attachment). Aber auch das erfordert ziemlich viel Vetrauen in mich, das ich keineswegs voraussetzen kann.     :holy:   :holy:  :saint:   :fdevilt:  :laber:


----------



## Reducal (7 Januar 2006)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht bekomme ich ja von meinem Staatskanzlei-Ansprechpartner auch die Erlaubnis, dessen E-Mail-Adresse veröffentlichen zu dürfen.



@ Adele

Rein dienstintern gesehen ist das unbeliebt und womöglich gar untersagt. Es gibt eigentlich immer offizielle Verteilerstellen, die in einer Behörde E-Mails steuern. Du willst doch bestimmt auch nicht, dass der Beamte zugemüllt wird, gelle?


----------



## Girgel (8 Januar 2006)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Adele
> 
> Rein dienstintern gesehen ist das unbeliebt und womöglich gar untersagt. Es gibt eigentlich immer offizielle Verteilerstellen, die in einer Behörde E-Mails steuern. Du willst doch bestimmt auch nicht, dass der Beamte zugemüllt wird, gelle?



Ich kenne genug Behörden, bei denen die Sachbearbeiter eigene Mailadressen haben. Aus eigner Erfahrung kann ich nur davon abraten sich per Mail an eine Behörde zu wenden, da - wenn überhaupt- die Mails zuletzt bearbeitet werden. 

Wenn man sicher gehen will, dass seitens einer Behörde zuverlässig reagiert wird, kann ich nur dazu raten, den Postweg einzuschlagen.

Dann wird der Brief zum zum Vogang mit entsprechendem Eingangsvermerk und durchläuft die Behörde von "oben" nach "unten".

Ein Liegenlassen oder Nichtbearbeien ist hier sehr schlecht möglich, da die Vorgänge nachverfolgbar sind und bei den sog. offenen Vorgängen regelmäßig der Bearbeitungsstand abgefragt wird.

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.........kein Mensch will hier jemanden zumüllen. Es geht doch darum, durch Information Handlungsdruck in der Verwaltung aufzubauen.

Abgesehen davon wären doch die ganzen Anstregungen der Adele nicht notwendig, wenn die zuständigen StA in Fulda das Thema endlich mal sachgerecht angeht.



@ Adele:

Von mir bekommst Du jegliche Information (einschließlich neg. Feststellundklage und Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde gegen die StA Fulda), Du musst mir nur mitteielen, in welcher Form Du die Sachen benötigst.

@ Surdo.

Dein Fall hat echt eine neue Dimension. Bin gespannt, mit welcher Begründung Deine Strafanzeige eingestellt wird. Super, dass Du aktiv an die Angelegenheit herangehst. Nur mit der neg. Feststellungsklage kann man der Frau H. und Ihren Sohnemann Daniel dort treffen, wo es ihnen schmerzt, am Geldbeutel. 


Grüsse


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Januar 2006)

*Re: Klage*



			
				surdo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will am Montag eine Klage gegen  A* H*, MC Multimedia e. Kfr., anhängig machen. Sog. negative Feststellungklage. Die ist darauf gerichtet, durch das Gericht feststellen zu lassen, dass kein Anspruch besteht. Die Kopie geht dann zugleich als Anlage zu einer Strafanzeige an die Staatsanwaltschaft.
> In diesem FAll macht MCM über Allinkasso München eine Forderung gegen einen Verstorbenen geltend - offenbar verwenden die (veraltete) Dateien, die sie irgendwo erwerben.


Kurze Frage: Wer klagt denn? Der Verstorbene?


----------



## Adele (8 Januar 2006)

*MCMultimedia*

Das Argument mit den zuletzt bearbeiteten E-Mails ist grundsätzlich stichhhaltig. Danke für den Hinweis, obwohl der elektronische Briefverkehr gerade bei Dr. Röttgen sehr zügig funktioniert. Aber Ausnahmen soll es immer geben.... Eine Alternative wäre auch, wenn jene, die sich direkt an Herrn F. von der Hessischen Staatskanzlei wenden wollen, per PN bei mir unter anderem dessen komplette Adresse abfragen, um die die eigenen Vorgänge bezüglich MCM dorthin zu schicken. Lieber Reducal, mir geht es nicht um zumüllen, wobei ich den Zorn der Betroffenen über die unglückselige, weil weiterhin in einer offensichtlichen Grauzone geduldeten Geschäftspraxis von A. H. nebst Anhang keineswegs als Müll bezeichnen würde.
Mir wäre eine Art Informationsnetzwerk zwischen mehreren Ansprechpartnern wichtig. Möglicherweise verhindert das Wissen, dass auch Andere informiert wird die einfache Methode, dass ein Anliegen unter den Tisch gekehrt wird nach dem Motto: "Macht ja nix, das weiß ja keiner. Wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft in Fulda offenbar nicht an der großen Anzahl der Klagen interessiert ist, und sie jene "untergeordneten" Anzeigen schlicht "vorläufig".... einstellt, dann muss sich meiner Meinung nach die große Anzahl der Klagenden an die entsprechend übergeordneten Stellen wenden wie die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft in Frankfurt, die hessische Staatskanzlei und das Bundesjustizministerium unter Fr. Zypries. Alle diese Stellen geben sich bürgernah und alle haben in ihren homepages Kontaktadressen für die "mündigen Bürger"        
  veröffentlich. Und jene, die keine Scheu vor großen Tieren haben sollten diese Angebote auch nutzen und das überaus zahlreich, um unübersehbar zu werden. Das alles hat keine Erfolgsgarantie, aber einen Versuch ist es eher wert, als frustriert nichts zu tun und darauf zu warten, dass irgendwer schon handeln wird oder nicht....


----------



## Adele (8 Januar 2006)

*MCMultimedia*

Übrigens  ....         Ich müsste den ganzen Affenzirkus betr. MCM gar nicht mehr veranstalten. Noch sieht es so aus, als hätte Alinkasso bei meiner Mutter aufgegeben. Die letzte Mahnung erhielt sie am 17. November, daraufhin erfolgte mein hier gepostete Widerspruch an die Geldeintreiberfirma. Dem Anliegen meiner Mutter, diese üble Sache wieder los zu werden, wäre offenbar damit genüge getan. Aber mir gehen sowohl diese Art von Geschäftsmodellen auf die Nerven als auch deren Ignoranz durch Behörden, die solchen einträglichen Spielchen mit wenigen Mitteln ein Ende setzen könnten.    :bash:   :bash:   :bash:

Nervend ist dazu auch, dass mein Chefredakteur meinen Artikel über die dies bezügliche Polizeiarbeit immer noch nicht veröffentlicht hat. Ja, ja, die Sache mit der Nachweispflicht. Wenn ihm schon die obersten Beamten der Kreispolizeibehörde nicht als Nachweis für die Richtigkeit reichen, wer dann......      :bigcry:


----------



## Adele (8 Januar 2006)

*MCMultimedia*

Ist einer von Euch beim Anwählen der MCM-Nummern eigentlich schon mal weiter gekommen als bis zu den 118XX-Auskunftnummern, die angeblich über den Tarif informieren sollen? Ich hab' s mehrmals probiert und stets war besetzt. Kann das sein, dass das Besetztzeichen Methode hat? Irgendwo hier im Forum habe ich mal ein posting gefunden, dass Besetztzeichen eingesetzt werden, um Anrufe zu verhindern oder so, aber ich habe das nicht wieder gefunden....  Für MCM etc. wäre es praktisch: Einerseits wären Sie mit der zwischen geschalteten Auskunftnummer ihrer Preis-Informationspflicht zumindest nach außen hin nach gekommen, andererseits würde das den Abrechnungstakt verkürzen und die Effizienz erhöhen, denn bei jedem Versuch, dort anzurufen dürfte die entsprechende Telefonnummer gespeichert werden. Oder sind das nur böse unrealistische Gedanken.....?   :holy:


----------



## Spirale99 (8 Januar 2006)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



> Ich müsste den ganzen Affenzirkus betr. MCM gar nicht mehr veranstalten. Noch sieht es so aus, als hätte Alinkasso bei meiner Mutter aufgegeben.


Ich will dir ja nicht die Hoffnung nehmen, aber glaubst du das wirklich allen ernstes? Ich will an dieser Stelle noch einmal daran erinnern, das zwischen dem 3. und 4. Schreiben von Allinkasso ca. 3 Monate Pause waren. By the way: Ich habe bald *Jubiläum* - 1 Jahr ist schon fast um, seitdem von meinem Telefon angeblich ein Anruf bei MCM erfolgte. Yeah ....


----------



## Adele (8 Januar 2006)

*MCMultimedia*

Ohne den Glauben daran, dass durch mein Handeln etwas funktionieren könnte, hätte ich mir auch die Mühe für meine bisherigen Aktionen sparen können...     :machkaputt:


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2006)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Spirale99 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich müsste den ganzen Affenzirkus betr. MCM gar nicht mehr veranstalten. Noch sieht es so aus, als hätte Alinkasso bei meiner Mutter aufgegeben.
> 
> 
> Ich will dir ja nicht die Hoffnung nehmen, aber glaubst du das wirklich allen ernstes? Ich will an dieser Stelle noch einmal daran erinnern, das zwischen dem 3. und 4. Schreiben von Allinkasso ca. 3 Monate Pause waren. By the way: Ich habe bald *Jubiläum* - 1 Jahr ist schon fast um, seitdem von meinem Telefon angeblich ein Anruf bei MCM erfolgte. Yeah ....



Bei mir ist dieses "Jubiläum" schon 4 Monate her, trotzdem bekam ich kurz vor Weihnachten das zweite letzte Schreiben vor dem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren. Wie viele können denn da noch kommen? Und ab wann ist das ganze den verjährt? unabhängig von dem ungerechtfertigten Anspruch, würde nämlich diese ganze Sch... gerne in den Müll schmeißen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2006)

*MC multimedia*

Hallo,

hab mir gedacht ich schau mal wieder vorbei.

Also mein "Jubiläum" ist jetzt 1monat vorbei. als letztes hab ich glaub ich im oktober was von allinkasso gehört. das war glaub ich das dritte schreiben und wie bei dem schreiben vorher das letzte schreiben bevor ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid kommt. 
Eigentlich rechne ich täglich damit das was kommt.
Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt was und ob noch was kommt. 

Also Leute, wenn irgendjemand schon ein gerichtliches schreiben bekommen hat könnte er das mal hier zu "Papier" bringen. Würd mich mal interessieren.

Servus


----------



## Adele (9 Januar 2006)

*MCMultimedia*

@ jorg66  Es müssten 3 oder 4 Allinkasso-Forderungen sein. Das steht aber im ersten Teil dieses threads. Angeblich bietet Allinkasso in einem dieser Schreiben
den "säumigen Schuldnern" sogar die Stundung des geforderten Betrages an. Großherzig ....    Muss Dich aber nicht weiter stören. Wieso verjähren?????  Wenn die in einem Jahr noch eine Forderung stellen ist das deren Problem, nicht Deines.


----------



## Adele (10 Januar 2006)

*MCMultimedia*

So. Jetzt habe ich endlich alle Schreiben an die hier bereits erwähnten übergeordneten Stellen verschickt. Es darf also wieder spekuliert werden, ob es sinnvoll ist, Behörden anzuschreiben.   8) 

Mein persönlicher Gesprächstermin mit MdB Dr. Röttgen wird wegen der aktuellen Sitzungswochen im Berlin voraussichtlich erst Anfang Februar stattfinden. Vielleicht schaffe ich es, den Leiter und Rechtsberater der Siegburger Verbraucherzentrale unterstützend dazu zu bekommen. Über das ERgebnis werde ich Euch berichten.

Voraussichtlich gehe ich zwar mit einer Riesen-Naivität an die Sache heran, dafür aber auch mit einer Menge Informationsmaterial. Was und ob es was bringt, wird sich hoffentlich zeigen.

Aber nur höllisch aufpassen, dass meine Lieben und ich nicht in die nächste Falle tappen, ist mir irgendwie zu wenig   
 :bang:   :bang:  :motz: 

Mit Grüßen

Adele  :holy:


----------



## Surdo (11 Januar 2006)

*Re: Klage*



			
				Katzenhai schrieb:
			
		

> am So, 08.01.2006, 13:25:
> 
> "Kurze Frage: Wer klagt denn? Der Verstorbene?"



Das geht wohl schlecht. Die Witwe ist Klägerin.
Ich sehe da aber auch einen Knackpunkt. Allerdings:
Die angebliche Leistung erfolgte nach dem Tod des Mannes (wie gesagt: veraltete Dateien). Insofern halte ich (er kann ja nicht mehr telefoniert haben   ) das schon für richtig. Sie ist Anschlussinhaberin. Außerdem muss sie ja damit rechnen, dass MacMedia sich auf sie einschießt - bin aber selber gespannt. Vor Allem auf die Reaktion von MacMedia


----------



## Girgel (11 Januar 2006)

@ Surdo,

Du musst mir mal helfen..........

Anschlussinhaberin ist die Witwe?? Jetzt erst nach dem Todesfall oder schon immer??

Die Rechnung ist adressiert an den Verstorbenen?? Da er nicht mehr telefoniert haben kann, kann er auch nicht bei der obligatorischen telefonischen Rückfrage seine Adresse angegeben haben.

Das wäre ein neues Vorgehen der MCM. bislang haben meines Wissens nur Personen Rechnungen erhalten, die auch der Inhaber des Anschlusses waren.

In Deinem Fall hätte die MCM ja sogar mal etwas Hirnschmalz aufgebracht, indem sie verschiedene Informationsquellen wie z.B. Adressbuch und Telefonverzeichnis verknüpft haben. Alle Achtung!

Grüsse

Girgel


----------



## Reducal (11 Januar 2006)

....ähm Hallo?

Der Telefonanschluss läuft womöglich noch auf den Verstorbenen, da ihn die Wittwe nicht umgemeldet hat oder der Rechnungssteller verfügt über eine veraltete Datenbank.


----------



## Girgel (11 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ....ähm Hallo?
> 
> Der Telefonanschluss läuft womöglich noch auf den Verstorbenen, da ihn die Wittwe nicht umgemeldet hat oder der Rechnungssteller verfügt über eine veraltete Datenbank.



Surdo hat eindeutig geschrieben, die Witwe sei die Anschlussinhaberin und die Rechnung ginge an den Verstorbenen.

Deshalb meine Fragen.

Vorschlag: Erst Surdo antworten lassen, dann wundern.


----------



## Adele (11 Januar 2006)

*MCMultimedia*

Da gibt es doch diese, wie von Captain Picard als bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag existent bezeichneten,  netten Telefonnummern-CD's für die Rückwärtssuche...  

Vergesst nicht die unterschiedlichen Gepflogenheiten der verschiedenen Generationen. Gerade bei älteren Ehepaaren war/ist es üblich, dass der gemeinsame Telefonanschluss auf das Familienoberhaupt angemeldet wurde/wird. Und das war bislang der Mann, der im Telefonbuch etc. auftauchte.  
 :laber:


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2006)

So meine Eltern hat es jetzt mehrmals getroffen , ob multimedia , tele hansa und und ..Anwalt ist schon länger bei der sache und die verbraucherzentrale ebenso. ein rattenschwanz der nie endet. wer legt diesen " .[edit] " mal das handwerk?????
einfach nicht antworten und in den papierkorb mit dieser [edit] .
sorry musste mal sein . gruss :argue:

_editiert modaction _


----------



## Girgel (12 Januar 2006)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Vergesst nicht die unterschiedlichen Gepflogenheiten der verschiedenen Generationen. Gerade bei älteren Ehepaaren war/ist es üblich, dass der gemeinsame Telefonanschluss auf das Familienoberhaupt angemeldet wurde/wird. Und das war bislang der Mann, der im Telefonbuch etc. auftauchte.
> :laber:



Dann ist er aber auch der Anschlußinhaber.


----------



## Reducal (12 Januar 2006)

Du Girgel, wir gleiten hier ganz schön vom Thema ab. Nur so viel dazu: es kann nicht sein, was nicht ist! Nach dem Ableben des ursprünglichen Anschlussinhabers übernimmt dessen Wittwe auch die vertraglichen Bindungen, insbesondere dann, wenn sie die Leistuingen nutzt. Es ist eigentlich ihre Aufgabe, die Bestandsdaten zu aktualisieren. Solange jedoch die Post (Rechnungen) zugestellt und bezahlt werden, kräht da kein Hanh nach - woher auch soll der Vertragspartner von der veränderten Situation wissen?


----------



## Surdo (12 Januar 2006)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst mir mal helfen..........


... aber gerne. Hier die Chronologie:

- Anschlussinhaber Ehemann
- Ehemann stirbt
- Anschluss übernommen von Witwe
- Jetzt soll Leistung erfolgt sein
- Rechnung an den (verst.) Ehemann



			
				Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> In Deinem Fall hätte die MCM ja sogar mal etwas Hirnschmalz aufgebracht, indem sie verschiedene Informationsquellen wie z.B. Adressbuch und Telefonverzeichnis verknüpft haben. Alle Achtung!


Sag ich doch: veraltete Dateien. Adressdateien kann man kaufen...

Und noch etwas:
Das (allseits bekannte Münchener) Inkassounternehmen hat hellseherische Fähigkeiten. Am 3.11. (Datum der Zahlungsaufforderung) wissen die nämlich schon, dass bis zum 10.11. nicht gezahlt wird; denn es stehen schon weitere Mahnkosten für den 10.11. in der Forderungsaufstellung....


----------



## Girgel (12 Januar 2006)

Surdo schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber gerne. Hier die Chronologie:
> 
> - Anschlussinhaber Ehemann
> - Ehemann stirbt
> ...



Hi Surdo,

vielen Dank für Deine Erläuterung. Ich habe Deine Postings wohl falsch verstanden. Jetzt ist aber auch bei mir der Groschen gefallen!! :-?

Grüsse Girgel


----------



## Adele (14 Januar 2006)

*MCMultimedia*

:help: 
Juristen, wo seid Ihr, um mir zu helfen, ein in Amtsdeutsch verfasstes Schreiben  zu übersetzen. ????!!!! 

Heute erhielt ich also auf meine Eingabe (wie hier zuvor gepostet).  nebst hinzu gefügter Beschwerde über die "vorläufige" Einstellung meines Strafanzeige gegen MCM und dem hinzu gefügten Antrag auf Erweiterung des Strafrechts betr. Telefongeschäfte  Antwort von der Staatsanwaltschaft beim Oberlandesgericht Frankfurt am Main (Der Generalstaatsanwalt) wie folgt:

Sehr geehrte Fr. Wxxx
über die Hessische Staatskanzlei und das Hessische Ministerium der Justizwurde mir Ihre o. g. Eingabe zur Bearbeitung zugeleitet. Durch die Staatsanwaltschaft bei dem Landgericht Fulda werden gegen die Verantwortlichen der bezeichneten Firma 
bereits Ermittlungen geführt. Es erfolgt daher eine Abgabe Ihrer Eingabe zur dortigen Behörde zum Az xxxxx. Weitere Anfragen wären ggf. zu diesem Az. von Ihnen zu stellen.
Hochachtungsvoll (wow     8) ) im Auftrag

Wexxxx  Staatsanwalt

Hochachtungsvoll ist ja klasse, aber ich habe den Eindruck, dass die mich in Frankfurt mit aller Hochachtung abserviert haben. Wie kann oder muss ich dieses Schreiben nun verstehen? In Sachen  Beamten- und Juristendeutsch bin ich die absolute Niete.      :-? 

Mit einem tierischen Hilferuf
Adele


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2006)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber ich habe den Eindruck, dass die mich in Frankfurt mit aller Hochachtung abserviert haben.


So isses! Man will politisch den starfrechtlichen Ermittlungen nicht vorgreifen, sich weder mit Ruhm bekleckern noch besudeln. Diese Art und Weise ist aber  leider normal - wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn eine sachliche Überbewertung den Strafrechtlern die Luft zum ermitteln nimmt - das käme einem Eigentor gleich.


----------



## Adele (14 Januar 2006)

*MCMultimedia*

Na klasse; und was mach' ich jetzt daraus????????????, wenn ich den MCM - Herrschaften gegen das Knie treten will?????????

Adele


----------



## Adele (14 Januar 2006)

*MCMultimedia*

Gute Nacht, Freunde. So viel Frust muss erst mal überdacht und überschlafen werden. Mit Hochachtung der Behördensprache - und Willkür gegenüber

Adele


----------



## Surdo (15 Januar 2006)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich habe den Eindruck, dass die mich in Frankfurt mit aller Hochachtung abserviert haben.



Ganz so ist das nicht, Adele. Es ist ja zunächst etwas geschehen: Die Staatskanzlei hat die Eingabe an den Generalstaatsanwalt in FFm geleitet und diese wiederum an die Staatsanwaltschaft in Fulda. Die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft teilt aber auch den Grund mit: weil dort in Fulda bereits Ermittlungen gegen die Verantwortlichen laufen [es wäre schön, wenn du das Aktenzeichen hier mal mitteilen würdest - es besteht kein Grund zu Geheimhaltung]. Das ist doch schon etwas.

Ich denke, dass ein jeder (beinahe) Geschädigte bei seiner Polizeidienststelle vor Ort Strafanzeige erstatten sollte. Von dort geht das dann an die örtlich zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft, die das Verfahren sodann nach Fulda abgeben wird (man kann bei der Strafanzeige ohne Weiteres auf das Verfahren inei der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda hinweisen. Je mehr Strafanzeigen, desto besser.

M.E. bedarf es keiner Änderung des Strafrechts: Betrug ist (auch als Versuch) bereits strafbar. Wenn man dennoch meint, dass politischer Handlungsbedarf besteht, wendet man sich besser an seine Wahlkreisabgeordneten oder auch an die Regulierungsbehörde.

@ all: Ich bin übrigens Jurist .... (@ Adele:...und deshalb _darf_ ich die mir von dir per PM gestellte Frage leider nicht beantworten - sorry, aber ich hoffe auf dein Verständnis)


----------



## Der Jurist (15 Januar 2006)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Surdo schrieb:
			
		

> .... es wäre schön, wenn du das Aktenzeichen hier mal mitteilen würdest - es besteht kein Grund zu Geheimhaltung ...


Das mit dem Veröffentlichen von Aktenzeichen ist so eine Sache. Wir haben früher auch keinen Grund zur Geheimhaltung gesehen, bis eine StA etwas von Veröffentlichungen aus laufenden Verfahren gemurmelt hat. Die Entscheidung über diese unterschiedliche Rechtsaufffassung wollten wir hier nicht auspauken. Also Aktenzeichen bitte per PN mitteilen.


----------



## Surdo (15 Januar 2006)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> ... bis eine StA etwas von Veröffentlichungen aus laufenden Verfahren gemurmelt hat.



... murmeln lassen - die kochen auch nur mit Wasser und murmeln manchmal auch heftigen Unfug


----------



## technofreak (15 Januar 2006)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Surdo schrieb:
			
		

> ... murmeln lassen -


wir hegen hier kein Interesse  an unproduktiven Nebenkriegsschauplätzen.  Postings 
mit AZ laufender Verfahren werden hier grundsätzlich nicht geduldet. Erfolgt dies dennoch werden sie gelöscht

tf


----------



## Adele (15 Januar 2006)

*MCMultimedia*

Hallo Surdo.

Danke für den kleinen Trost am Rande in der Hoffnung, dass dies auch in Fulda Gehör findet. Das Aktenzeichen schicke ich Dir als PN. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du der Rechtsvertreter der Witwe bist.
betr. politischer Bedarf: Der von mir mehrfach angesprochene MbB, mit dem ich in Sachen dieser Geschäftsmethoden voraussichtlich Anfang Februar ein persönliches Gespräch haben werde, ist auch der Wahlkreisabgeordnete des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises und inzwischen der erste parlamentarische Geschäftsführer der CDU/CSU-Fraktion im Bundestag. Ich denke, dass ich noch einmal unsere Kreisdirektorin anschreibe,
die auf Grund meiner Warnmail eine verstärkte Präventionsarbeit gegen MCM initierte. Vielleicht mag  sie ebenfalls an diesem Gespräch Teil nehmen. Ich habe sie zwar heute in einem anderen Zusammenhang getroffen, aber unser kurzes Gespräch zu diesem Thema ging einerseits etwas im Empfangs-Trubel unter, andererseits kam mir diese Idee leider etwa zu spät.
Vielleicht ergeben sich mit etwas Zähigkeit doch effektive politische Möglichkeiten, solchen Geschäftsmodellen den Saft abzudrehen.        

Das wäre gerade für alte und unbedarfte Menschen ein wenig Leidensdruck weniger.   :argue: 

p.s. Aufgeben gilt nicht! 


Adele :bash:


----------



## Der Jurist (15 Januar 2006)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Surdo schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richtig, aber sollen wir uns damit rumplagen, wenn es andere Möglichkeiten gibt?


----------



## Zwafrie (17 Januar 2006)

*MCM Petersberg*

Hallo Leute!
Bei mir sieht der Fall MCM momentan folgendermaßen aus.
Mit Datum 11.11. und am 30.11. erhielt ich von Allinkasso jeweils eine Zahlungsaufforderung.
Die erste Aufforderung behielt ich, schickte aber, - unter Auflistung meiner Gründe, für meine Zahlungsverweigerung -, ne Mail an Allinkasso.
Die zweite Aufforderung schickte ich umgehend und ungeöffnet, mit einem Aufkleber “Annahme verweigert, an den Absender zurück“ an Allinkasso zurück. Parallel dazu sandte ich, noch einmal die gleiche Mail wie zuvor, an Allinkasso.
Seit diesem Zeitpunkt herrscht bis jetzt, - 17.01.2006 -, Funkstille.
Vielleicht hat mein Verhalten ja gefruchtet!
Mal sehen.
Gruß zwafrie


----------



## Adele (17 Januar 2006)

@ Zwafrie

Wäre ja toll, wenn Argumente fruchteten. Realistisch ist aber wohl, dass sich bei der voraussichtlichen Überzahl jener, die diese Rechnungen begleichen, der Stress mit den wenigen Zahlungsverweigerern für die nicht lohnt.     :evil:


----------



## Girgel (18 Januar 2006)

Adele schrieb:
			
		

> der Stress mit den wenigen Zahlungsverweigerern für die nicht lohnt.     :evil:



Nicht nur das......... Zum Einen wissen die ganz genau, dass sie mit Ihren Forderungen nicht durchkommen, zum Anderen wollen die mit Gerichtsverhandlungen o.ä. keinen Staub aufwirbeln.

Folgerung: Wer nur abwartet wiegt zwar SICH SELBST in Sicherheit, fördert aber damit indirekt das Geschäftsgebahren der MCM.

Heiliger Sankt Florian, verschon mein Haus, zünd andere an.

Grüsse


----------



## Girgel (19 Januar 2006)

Kurzer Zwischenstandsbericht:

Auf meine negative Feststellungsklage hin hat Frau A.H. schriftlich gegenüber dem zust. Amtsgericht erklärt, dass sie die Forderungen gegen mich nicht weiter verfolgt.

Allerdings will sie diese Erklärung "ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht im Sinne einer schnellen Erledigung" abgeben.

Das Amtsgericht hat Ihr darauf deutlichst geantwortet, dass Ihre Erklärung so nicht nachvollzogen werden kann.

Der Richter hat jetzt Frau H. folgende 2 Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt:

1. Schriftliche Anerkenntnis des Feststellungsantrags, mit der Folge, dass ein Anerkenntnisurteil im schriftlichen Verfahren möglich ist.

2. Sollte dies nicht geschehen, folgt eine mündliche Verhandlung beim Amtgericht, die für Frau H. *mit weiteren Kosten verbunden sein wird.*

Na also............ Geht doch.............

Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen, dass mit der neg. Feststellungsklage besonders viel Mühe oder Aufregung verbunden war. 

Sicher ist sie hat innerhalb kurzer Zeit zu greifbaren Ergebnissen geführt.

Sicher ist auch, dass dies der Frau H. einige Euronen kosten wird und das tut  Ihr sicherlich am meisten weh. 

Vielleicht kann sich jetzt doch noch der Eine oder Andere entscheiden, diesen Weg einzuschlagen.

Weitere Infos zum Ausgang folgen.............


Grüsse


----------



## Teleton (19 Januar 2006)

Glückwunsch!
Nach Abschluss des Verfahrens wäre es nett das Aktenzeichen zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## Girgel (19 Januar 2006)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Abschluss des Verfahrens wäre es nett das Aktenzeichen zu veröffentlichen.



Mach ich. Versprochen.

Grüsse


----------



## Surdo (19 Januar 2006)

Zunächst mal: Glückwunsch - das lässt hoffen....


Aber:


			
				Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher ist auch, dass dies der Frau H. einige Euronen kosten wird und das tut  Ihr sicherlich am meisten weh.



Wenn die Dame aber nix hat... Der Spruch heißt: "Einem nackten Mann nimmt man nichts aus der Tasche"
Will sagen: Der Kläger bleibt gegebenenfalls (trotz anders lautender Kostenentscheidung im Urteil) auf seinen Anwaltskosten und ggf. sogar auf den Gerichtskosten sitzen...


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Januar 2006)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch!


dito , wenn andere dem Beispiel folgen, wird es eng für die Dame und dass sie nichts haben sollte,
kann sie wieder dem Richter erklären, dann muß sie den Finger hochnehmen...


			
				Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nur das......... Zum Einen wissen die ganz genau, dass sie mit Ihren Forderungen nicht durchkommen, zum Anderen wollen die mit Gerichtsverhandlungen o.ä. keinen Staub aufwirbeln.
> 
> Folgerung: Wer nur abwartet wiegt zwar SICH SELBST in Sicherheit, fördert aber damit indirekt das Geschäftsgebahren der MCM.


Darum geht es, demotivieren ist billig und spielt der Dame in die Geldbörse  

cp


----------



## Adele (19 Januar 2006)

wenn die Dame nichts hat??????????? 
 :-? 

Wenn ich die Debatte hier richtig verfolgt habe, gibt es noch ein nettes Häuschen und diverse Luxuskarren. Abgesehen mal davon, lohnt sich das Geschäft offenbar so sehr, dass sie sich (zumindest in der BILD) inzwischen inzwischen zwei Werbeblocks mit insgesamt 13 Rufnummerm (eine nette Kombination zwischen Festnetz- und Handynummern) leisten kann. Das kostet.... :devil2:


----------



## Girgel (19 Januar 2006)

Surdo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Dame aber nix hat... Der Spruch heißt: "Einem nackten Mann nimmt man nichts aus der Tasche"
> Will sagen: Der Kläger bleibt gegebenenfalls (trotz anders lautender Kostenentscheidung im Urteil) auf seinen Anwaltskosten und ggf. sogar auf den Gerichtskosten sitzen...



Prinzipiell richtig, ABER:

1. Das Risiko war bekannt.

2. Sieht es bei der "Dame" nicht so aus, als sei sie mittellos. Die H`s pflegen einen ordentlichen Lebenssstandart. (Jaja ich weiß, das muss nichts heissen......... es laufen genug "Luftnummern" herum.)

3. Hat man mit (berechtigten und titulierbaren) Forderungen nette Möglichkeiten, jemanden ordentlich auf den Nerv zu gehen, so wie diese "Dame" hunderten anderen auf den Nerv geht. 


Grüsse


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Januar 2006)

@ Girgel

Glückwunsch auch von mir.


----------



## Surdo (19 Januar 2006)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzer Zwischenstandsbericht:
> 
> Auf meine negative Feststellungsklage hin hat Frau A.H. schriftlich gegenüber dem zust. Amtsgericht erklärt,



Noch eine Frage  dazu: hat sie keinen Anwalt eingeschaltet?


----------



## Timster (19 Januar 2006)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzer Zwischenstandsbericht: ...


 :dafuer: Sehr erfreulich! :dafuer:


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

Hallo !

Habe heute die 3. ALLINKASSO Forderung bekommen...
Keine Ahnung was drinne steht, da ich die Annahme verweigert habe !

Wer ist weiter ? Passiert danach ?

Was bringt mir die Annahmeverweigerung ?

VG Heiko


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

Gast Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Was bringt mir die Annahmeverweigerung ?



Du musst das sinnlose Schreiben, das sie dir zukommen lassen wollten, nicht selbst entsorgen


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

*anwaltskosten*

Hallo, muss MCM die anwaltskosten bezahlen, wenn ich mit anwaltsschreiben die Forderung der Allinkasso bestreite oder bleibe ich auf denen hocken?
und wenn ja, kann man ja auf diesem Weg diese Firma endlich auf die Richterbank bringen, oder? ich glaube nämlich kaum, dass die diese bezahlen.

Gruß
gast


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

Habe heute gleich eine Mahnung ohne vorherige rechnung erhalten! 90 Euro für Telefonsex, der angebl. am 29.12.06 um 10.57 Uhr stattfand. Daraufhin habe ich Serviceline der Telekom gewählt: Resultat: nicht angerufen! Ich sollte die Verbraucherzentrale interviewen, außerdem dieses Schreiben kopieren und das Original mit Widerspruch an MCM schicken. Da dort keine Telefonnr. angegeben ist, sondern nur das Postfach, kam es der Frau bei der Telekom suspekt vor:"Das macht heute kein Mensch mehr!" Außerdem hat MCM auch keine angerufene Telefonnr. dazu geschrieben. Ich sol entweder an MCM, PF 1107, 36094 Petersberg oder an Raiffeisenbk. BLZ 53062350, Kto.nr.:3286991 zahlen. Wie soll ich mich denn nun verhalten? Habe hier viel gelesen, aber konkretes ist wohl noch nicht spruchreif....


----------



## dotshead (24 Januar 2006)

Noch ein Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem hat MCM auch keine angerufene Telefonnr. dazu geschrieben. Ich sol entweder an MCM, PF 1107, 36094 Petersberg oder an Raiffeisenbk. BLZ 53062350, Kto.nr.:3286991 zahlen. Wie soll ich mich denn nun verhalten? Habe hier viel gelesen, aber konkretes ist wohl noch nicht spruchreif....



Da Du viel hier gelesen hast, hast Du auch zumindest Ansätze einer Lösung gefunden. Eine
weitergehende Beratung für einen Einzelfall wirst Du, dank Rechtsberatungsgesetz, hier wohl nicht finden können und auch nicht finden dürfen. 

Ziehe aus allem gelesenem die Essenz und finde für dich den richtigen Weg.


----------



## Surdo (25 Januar 2006)

Noch ein Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll ich mich denn nun verhalten? Habe hier viel gelesen, aber konkretes ist wohl noch nicht spruchreif



Aus dem, was ich hier so gelesen habe, würde ich den Schluss ziehen, dass ich nicht zahle...

Gruß
Surdo

P.S.: Ist das jetzt ein Verstoß gg das Rechtberatungsmissbrauchsgesetz?  :lol:


----------



## Adele (26 Januar 2006)

@ Gast
Nicht zahlen sollte auch weiterhin die Grundlage bleiben, schon deshalb, weil jeder säumige "Kunde" Frau H. erst mal Geld kostet. Dennoch: Widerspruch per Einschreiben mit Rückschein (kostet etwa 4, 50 Euro)nebst Kopie Deines Schreibens für Dich als Beleg  und Strafanzeige gegen MCM nicht vergessen.

Gruss  Adele  :tach:


----------



## Surdo (26 Januar 2006)

Adele schrieb:
			
		

> ... Widerspruch per Einschreiben mit Rückschein (kostet etwa 4, 50 Euro)



Sorry Adele, halte ich für rausgeworfenes Geld. Wenn ich nichts schulde, brauche ich keinen Widerspruch gegen eine Rechnung einzulegen. Schulde ich die Zahlung, hilft der Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung auch nix. Meine Devise bei mcm: Aussitzen! Und mit einem Einschreiben/Rückschein weise ich in der Regel auch nur nach, dass ein Umschlag bei dem Adressaten eingegangen ist.

Gruß
Surdo


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

Surdo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich nichts schulde, brauche ich keinen Widerspruch gegen eine Rechnung einzulegen.



Zustimmung!

Wenn ich auf eine Forderung nicht reagiere, wird ja wohl nicht die Beweislast umgekehrt.

Sonst könnte es ja auch dazu kommen, dass man auf einmal hunderte Zahlungsaufforderungen von irgendwelchen Leuten bekommt, und man allen auf eigene Kosten widersprechen müsste.


----------



## Adele (26 Januar 2006)

Tja, dann sind die Verbraucherberatungsstellen wohl im Irrtum....... :-?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, dann sind die Verbraucherberatungsstellen wohl im Irrtum....... :-?



Oder sie gehen davon aus, dass man mit gut begründeten Widersprüchen Einfluss auf das weitere Verhalten der Forderungssteller habe.


----------



## Adele (26 Januar 2006)

So, so..!

Tja, lieber Surdo. Vielleicht hast Du Recht damit, dass Aussitzen wegen einer unberechtigten Forderung ausreicht. Aber wenn die Kosten für ein Einschreiben raus geschmissenes Geld sind, wie sehr ist das Geld dann für einen Rechtsanwalt raus geschmissen, wenn ich mir betr. MCM-Forderungen nichts zu Schulden habe kommen lassen? Dann könnte Deine angebliche Klientin doch die Sache auch einfach
aussitzen.....       :-?
Der Widerspruch ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch eine Formalität, die im Zweifel belegen kann, dass ich eine Forderung nicht akzeptiere.


----------



## Girgel (26 Januar 2006)

Surdo schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Devise bei mcm: Aussitzen!



Und damit der MCM in die Tasche spielen?
Ist das der gleiche Surdo, der vor nicht allzu langer Zeit mit grossen Elan an die Angelegenheit herangehen wollte?

Guckst Du hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=132586#132586

Was ist passiert?? Ist der Mandant "abgesprungen"?? 



			
				Surdo schrieb:
			
		

> Und mit einem Einschreiben/Rückschein weise ich in der Regel auch nur nach, dass ein Umschlag bei dem Adressaten eingegangen ist.



Gerade diese These von einem Juristen, halte ich für äußerst fraglich und keinesfalls repräsentativ.

Schaden kann der Widerspruch keinesfalls. Auch habe mich juristisch beraten lassen, mit dem Ergebniss, dass ich sehr wohl Widerspruch eingelegt habe.

Muss wohl am Zeitgeist liegen, dass heute jeder weiß, wie etwas nicht geht.

Ich kann es da nur mit C.P´s Worten halten:

*Demotivieren ist billig........*


----------



## Girgel (26 Januar 2006)

Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Der Widerspruch ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch eine Formalität, die im Zweifel belegen kann, dass ich eine Forderung nicht akzeptiere.



Möchte mal so sagen:

Bis zur Kenntnis des Widerspruchs kann es sich bei einer unberechtigten Forderung schlichtweg um ein Versehen handeln. Wir sind alle nur Menschen.

Eine seriöse Fa. wird diesen Fehler korrigieren. Das spart für alle beteiligten Zeit und Nerven.

Eine Fa. wie die MCM wird nicht reagieren und so zeigen, dass (wie es im Gestetzestext so schön steht) durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen ein Irrtum erregt oder unterhalten werden soll, mit dem Ziel, sich einen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen.

Erst ab Kenntnis des Widerspruchs und dem Festhalten an der ungerechtfertigten Forderung wird doch die Betrugsabsicht des Forderungsstellers erst richtig deutlich.

Wo kämen wir den hin, wenn jeder, der eine falsche Rechnung erhält, dem Rechnungssteller eine Betrugsabsicht unterstellt und sofort Strafanzeige erstattet?

Hier beissen sich die Ausführen von Surdo deutlich, der zum Einen schreibt, Strafanzeige erstattet zu haben und zum Anderen zum Aussitzen rät.

Was nun???????????


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

War gestern Abend bei der Polizei, die sagten nach erstatteter Anzeige, ich bräuchte mich weiter nicht kümmern, deshalb braucht wohl kein "Einschreiben m. Rückschein" geschickt werden. Alle weiteren eingehenden Schreiben dieser Fa. soll ich dann auf dem Revier abgeben. Ein erneuter Anruf bei Telecom bestätigte mir, das kein Telefonat von meinem App. aus geführt wurde, ich deshalb eigentlich doch sauber bin. Ich habe bezahlt, was eben zu bezahlen war.


----------



## Surdo (26 Januar 2006)

Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn die Kosten für ein Einschreiben raus geschmissenes Geld sind, wie sehr ist das Geld dann für einen Rechtsanwalt raus geschmissen,



...das - mit Verlaub - ist in keinem Fall rausgeschmissenes Geld (jedenfalls nicht für den Anwalt)


----------



## Surdo (26 Januar 2006)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das der gleiche Surdo, der vor nicht allzu langer Zeit mit grossen Elan an die Angelegenheit herangehen wollte?



Das tut er auch immer noch - nur nicht  mit einem "Widerspruch", der außer völlig überflüssiger Arbeit nichts bringt, sondern gleich mit der entsprechenden Klage.



			
				Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist passiert?? Ist der Mandant "abgesprungen"??



1. Nichts!
2. Nein 



			
				Girfgel schrieb:
			
		

> Schaden kann der Widerspruch keinesfalls.



Ich habe nie gesagt, dass er schadet. Er nützt halt nur auch nichts!




			
				Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Muss wohl am Zeitgeist liegen, dass heute jeder weiß, wie etwas nicht geht.



Nein - es weiß nicht jeder, aber jeder *GLAUBT* zu wissen, wie es geht - und das ist das Problem!


----------



## Surdo (26 Januar 2006)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Eine *seriöse* Fa. wird diesen Fehler korrigieren.  ... MCM wird nicht reagieren ...



...eben - ein seriösses Unternehmen ! 



			
				Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Erst ab Kenntnis des Widerspruchs und dem Festhalten an der ungerechtfertigten Forderung wird doch die Betrugsabsicht des Forderungsstellers erst richtig deutlich.



Das ist bedingt richtig. Wir sollten zwei Dinge auseinanderhalten: die zivilrechtliche und die starfrechtliche Seite. In strafrechtlicher Hinsicht kann die Tatsache, dass Mac Multimedia trotz des Widerspruchs auf der Forderung besteht, ein Hinweis darauf sein, dass hier mit erheblicher krimineller Enmergie gehandelt wird. Der Betrugsversuch ist aber ebnenfalls auch ohne Widerspruch gegeben. Ubd hier kommt jetzt wieder ins Spiel, dass möglichst viele "Geschädigte" Strafanzeige erstatten sollten. DAnn folgt schon aus der Vielzahl von In-Anspruch-Genommenen, die keinerlei Leistung erhalten haben, dass Mac Multimedia mit Betrugsvorsatz handelt




			
				Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Hier beissen sich die Ausführen von Surdo



... keineswegs! Siehe oben.


----------



## Adele (26 Januar 2006)

Hallo Surdo.   :knuddel: 

Jetzt komm mal wieder auf den Teppich. Niemand will Dir hier gegen die Haxn treten. Aber zahlreiche Tipps und Erfahrungen haben sich dennoch bewährt. Vielleicht klappt es in Sachen MCM mit dem Widerspruch nicht so wie gewünscht. Aber wie heisst es doch in der aktuellen, und arg beschxxxx Werbung so schön "Wir sind Deutschland". oder frei übersetzt  laut Goethe "was Du Schwarz auf Weiß besitzt, kannst Du getrost nach Hause tragen (und als Beleg vorweisen). Meine Ablehnung der Forderung habe ich damit bei denen nicht erwirkt. Aber möglicherweise hat es bei Allinkasso gwirkt, denen ich die Kopien meiner Widerspruchsschreiben und des Strafantrags aufgetischt habe. Seit Mitte November ist keine weitere Forderung mehr von denen gekommen. 
Ansonsten geht es hier nicht einzig darum, dass der Einzelne sich bequem aus der Affäre ziehen kann, sondern vor Allem darum, es "Geschäftsleuten" wie MCM
möglichst unbequem zu machen. Und viele Betroffene haben einfach nicht die Kohle, um sich an einen Anwalt zu wenden. In letzter Konsequenz wird das Problem MCM und Konsoten nur auf politischer Ebene zu lösen sein, und das kann dauern, den Lobbyisten wie etwa denen der Telekom sei Dank!

In diesem Sinne
Adele


----------



## Surdo (27 Januar 2006)

Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Niemand will Dir hier gegen die Haxn treten.



Das habe ich auch nicht so verstanden! :knuddel:


----------



## Girgel (28 Januar 2006)

@ Surdo:

Kurze Frage:

Wo hst Du die Strafanzeige erstattet?

Gleich in Fulda oder bei der örtlich zuständigen Polizeidienststelle?


Viele Grüsse

Girgel


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2006)

Morgen dürfte es für alle hier interessant werden.
Die Sendung BIZZ auf Pro7 wird der MC Multimedia "Das Fass ohne Boden" überreichen.
Das jedenfalls geht aus einer E-Mail der Firma Pro7 hervor, bzw. der Produktionsfirma.
Also haben MC Multimedia schon den Preis letzte Woche bekommen.
Auch das dürfte wohl einen Erfolg darstellen.

Happy Time, Zuschauer.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2006)

@ Zuschauer
Woher hast Du diese Neuigkeit??????

Hoffen wir, dass das Ganze keine Ente ist, aber das weden wir ja spätestens morgen Abend sehen. Die Einschaltquoten von PRO7 erhöht diese Meldung mit Sicherheit.

Ich hatte zwar noch kein persönliches Gespräch mit dem MdB Dr. N. R., dafür hat mich heute jedoch dessen persönlicher Referent angerufen, um sich näher um die Sachlage zu informieren. Es geht darum, den SAchvehalt auf strafrechtliche Inhalte zu überprüfen. Meine Eingabe war ja, die Lücke in der Grauzone zu schließen, in der Frau H. weiterhin behaupten kann, jemand habe per Knopfdruck einen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Das ist ja das Blöde, dass sie die Regularien der Mehrwertdienstnummern nutzt, um den Anschein der Dienstleitung aufrecht zu haletn. genau gegen diese Grauzone versuche ich anzugehen. Recht
haben ist eben nicht unbedingt idenitisch mit REcht bekommen. Was ich aber bedauere, ist die mangelhafte Unerstützung jener, die zwar alles besser wiissen, aber dennoch nicht präsent sind, wenn es darauf ankommt.

Mit herzlichen Grüßen an Alle, die darauf warten, dass Andere sie aus ihrem Dreck holen.
Adele  
      :steinigung:


----------



## Girgel (31 Januar 2006)

Hi Adele,

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele! :thumb: 

Dafür von mir ein fettes  :respekt:

Auch wenn manche Aktionen nichts bringen sollten oder änfänglich den meisten recht suspekt erscheinen, ist es doch immer noch besser als "abzuwartetn" oder "auszusitzen". Denn wenn alle nur abwarten würden, könnte unsere Freundin A.H. ihrem Broterwerb noch bis ins hohe Alter nachgehen.

Und übrigens........... am Ende zählen die Erfolge.......und Erfolgsmeldungen gibt es hier bislang recht wenige zu lesen.........  


Viele Grüsse


----------



## Spirale99 (31 Januar 2006)

Versteht mich da nicht falsch, es ist toll wenn ihr was erreicht - aber ihr übertreibt jetzt etwas mit "Andere sie aus ihrem Dreck holen" usw.

Ich glaube es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen wie er die Sache handhabt. Und wenn Ihr die Zeit, das Geld und die Lust habt der AH einen reinzudrücken, dann macht das.  Und wenn die liebe AH durch eure Aktionen verschwinden würde wäre ich auch dankbar dafür, keine Frage. Aber die wenigsten MCM betroffenen werden wohl auf euch beide warten, das IHR (oder andere) sie retten.


----------



## technofreak (31 Januar 2006)

Spirale99 schrieb:
			
		

> Versteht mich da nicht falsch, es ist toll wenn ihr was erreicht - aber ihr übertreibt jetzt etwas mit "Andere sie aus ihrem Dreck holen" usw.


Nach deiner Denke  gäbe es weder Dialerschutz noch Computerbetrug noch das Forum.
Wenn du keine Lust hast dich zu engagieren, ist das deine Entscheidung.  Kritik an denen,
 die es tun ist fehl am Platz.  Wir sind jedenfalls heilfroh und dankbar,  dass es Mitglieder wie Adele und Girgel gibt. 

tf


----------



## Adele (31 Januar 2006)

@ Zuschauer

Prima und herzlichen Dank für die Information, wo immer Du sie auch her hast.

Lieber Spirale99.
Niemand soll hier darauf warten, ob ein gewisserGirgel oder eine gewisse Adele sie retten. Das können wir beide nicht, und es wäre auch komplett kontraproduktiv, auf irgendwelche handelnden Retter zu warten.

Mein Bedauern im voraus gegangenen Posting bezieht sich darauf, dass es zwar teilweise recht viel Zuspruch, im Gegenzug dazu recht wenig Unterstützung gab, jedenfalls keine, die zu mir durch gedrungen wäre. Meines Erachtens liegt auch bei der Bekämpfung solcher Geschäftemacherei das Haupt-Augenmerk darin, möglichst viel Öffentlichkeit und Aufmerksamkeit zu erwirken, um etwas zu erreichen, was gerade durch die Medienvielfalt ermöglicht wird. Im Prinzip ist es wie bei der Werbung. Je mehr sie auf jemanden einprasselt, desto mehr ist (gewöhnlich) ein potentieller Käufer bereit, das entsprechende Produkt zu kaufen. Oder anders: Es wäre schön gewesen, wenn z.B mehr Post an die Hessische Staatskanzlei gegangen wäre, mehr Institutionen oder Volksvertreter angeschrieben worden wären.....
An Anliegen wird für die zuständigen Verantwortlichen
einfach glaubhafter, wenn sie durch die Mitteilungen Vieler mit der Nase darauf gestoßen werden, als wenn eine Einzelperson konsequent bohrt. 

Liebe Grüße

Adele


----------



## Adele (31 Januar 2006)

p.s.
Lieber Technofreak

Nicht so viel Öl auf die Häupter von Girgel und mir. Wir wollen ja keine letzte Ölung aus Konsequenz aus unserem Zorn.

Jeder, der versucht, etwas mehr zu tun, nützt nicht nur sich selbst, sondern auch denen, die sich nicht trauen. Und jede leidlich konstruktive Aktion, und sei es nur eine Info-Mail an eine Schule, den jeweiligen Wahlkreis-Abgeordneten oder die Stadtverwaltung, oder nur eine dies bezügliche Info an möglichst viele Freunde und Bekannte zu verschicken ist Präventionsarbeit, die Frau A. H. gegen das Schienenbein tritt, weil immer mehr Informierte Mitmenschen für sie weniger potentielle Kunden bedeutet. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Adele (31 Januar 2006)

auf die Gefahr, dass ich nerve   

Ein besonderer Dank in unserer Sache gebührt meiner Meinung nach MdB Dr. Norbert Röttgen, der nicht nur schwafelt oder gar abwiegelt, sondern sich sich zumindest interessiert und bemüht.  :dafuer:


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

*taff*

wende Dich mal an die Redaktion von taff bei Pro7


----------



## Adele (31 Januar 2006)

ok. Den kurzen Beitrag bei Taff habe ich gerade gesehen. Für die bereits Betroffenen nicht Neues, außer der aggressiven Reaktion des Herr H. Allerdings
freue ich mich sehr darüber, dass der Beitrag nebst deutlich dar gestellten Zeitungs-Anzeigen in einem Boulevard-Magazin gezeigt wurde, den sicher sehr viele Leute sehen. Schade nur, dass das Gesicht von Herrn H. unkenntlich gemacht war. Was mich aber sehr erstaunte, war der Satz der Kommentatorin, die Masche von MCM sei noch nicht mal illegal (in Bezug auf die normalen Festnetznummern). Nanu?????   :bash: 

Ich bin gespannt, was heute Abend noch kommt.

Gruss

Adele :motz:


----------



## Adele (31 Januar 2006)

Ach so, über die Sendungen habe ich auch etliche andere Leute informiert, u.A. Präventionsstelle der Polizei und Dr. Röttgen nebst Referenten. Hoffen wir nur, dass die das auch sehen konnten, bzw. können.

@ taff

Hast Du mich mit Deinem Hinweis gemeint?? Wenn ja, ist es eine gute Idee.
Mach ich.

Gruss

Adele


----------



## Adele (31 Januar 2006)

Wenn man denn seinen Briefkasten nicht rechtzeitig leert.....  Eben fand ich darin einen Brief vom Bundesjustizministerium betr. u.A. meiner Beschwerde über den Einstellungsbescheid der Strafanzeige in Fulda, in dem mir eine Sachbearbeiterin sehr nett und ausführlich aufdröselte, warum mein Anliegen Ländersache und damit das hessische Justizministerium zuständig sei. betr. meiner Eingabe zur Gesetzesänderung im Rahmen dieser Geschäftspraktiken bekam ich folgende Auskunft:

Soweit Sie sich mit Ihrem Schreiben gegen die Gesetzgebung im Telekommunikationsrecht wenden, darf ich Sie darauf hinweisen, dass hier die Zuständigkeit des Bundesministeriums für Wirtschaft und Technologie gegeben ist. Ich kann Ihnen daher nur anheim geben, sich mit Ihrem Anliegen dorthin zu wenden.

Die üblichen freundlichen Grüße und dazu die nächste Adresse:

Bundesministerium für Wirtschaft und Technologie
11019 Berlin

Also die nächsten nerven in der Hoffnung, dass die sich nicht nur um Mehrwertdienstvergehen etc. kümmern.  
    :wall:


----------



## dotshead (31 Januar 2006)

Das Wirtschaftsministerium scheint, lt.  Heise, die Zügel wohl eher wieder ein wenig lockern zu wollen.


----------



## Adele (31 Januar 2006)

Na toll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Genau die richtigen Ansprechpartner

 :laber:  :motz:  :motz:  :motz:  :bigcry:


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich hatte mit MC und Allink. ca. 1 Jahr zu tun gehabt. Ich kann euch nur raten: Ruhe bewahren, nach der ersten Forderung Einspruch erheben (Einschreiben mit Rückschein) und den Rest einfach passieren lassen. Alle weiteren Schreiben säuberlich abheften. Nach spätestens einem Jahr ist Ruhe. Schaut euch heute abend (31.1.06 23:00) mal Pro7 Bizz an, da könnt ihr sehen was die treiben.


----------



## SnoopyDog (31 Januar 2006)

Mann, ist der Typ der da aus dem Haus kam und eine Schlägerei möchte, beschränkt! Armes Deutschland...


----------



## Heiko (31 Januar 2006)

SnoopyDog schrieb:
			
		

> Mann, ist der Typ der da aus dem Haus kam und eine Schlägerei möchte, beschränkt! Armes Deutschland...


Ich hab von denen nix anderes erwartet.


----------



## lyrikologiker (31 Januar 2006)

wie krass war das denn bitte?


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

Gegen MC Multimedia läuft eine Klage,
Betrag nicht bezahlen.
MC Multimedia macht sich Strafbar
ansonsten bei BIZZ melden


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Januar 2006)

fand ich Klasse, so weiß jetzt jeder, um was für ein Sorte Menschen  es sich handelt 

cp


----------



## Heiko (31 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen MC Multimedia läuft eine Klage,
> Betrag nicht bezahlen.
> MC Multimedia macht sich Strafbar
> ansonsten bei BIZZ melden


Schnellspanner?


----------



## bauernfänger (31 Januar 2006)

Ich hoffe mal, dass dies nicht die letzte Sendung zu dem Thema war...
Den Redakteur muss ich ja bewundern, ich würde micr nicht ein Fass um die Ohren hauen wollen... Aber, wie üblich, wurden Rechercheergebnisse als tolle Leistung von Redakteuren dargestellt, die doch schon einen gewissen bart haben.
Es wurde da ja auch so eine Kurzwahlnummer erwähnt, wenn man mit Rufnummernunterdrückung anruft. Die kenne ich doch auch... Habe ich "*****" richtig mitgekriegt?


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

*Abzocke MCM*

*Habe soeben von dieser Abzocke mitbekommen und ich finde es eine Unverschämtheit das unser schöner Staat so einen Dreck zulässt. Braucht man sich ja nicht zu wundern wenn Selbstjustiz gang und gebe wird!
Ich finde solchen Typen gehört mal [...]!
Und der Typ der den netten Bizz Reporter angegriffen hat, dem hätte ich so [...]!!
In diesem Sinne:Leute lasst Euch net abzocken!

Gross Neo *

_modaction:
Auch wenn die Wut verständlich ist gibts hier keine Aufrufe zu Straftaten. Verliert nicht das Niveau, Leute!

Heiko_


----------



## lyrikologiker (31 Januar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> fand ich Klasse, so weiß jetzt jeder, um was für ein Sorte Menschen  es sich handelt
> 
> cp



jupp .... war das beste was passieren konnte ... stell dir mal vor da wär ein intelligenter typ mit niveau rausgekommen der argumentiert hätte .... wie öde  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

Das ist ja wohl einen selten dreiste Abzock Masche, die
anscheinend auch noch mehr als gut funktionierte.
Absolut typisch steht gleich mal ein ML und SL vor der Haustür.

Hoffentlich werde die Verantwortlichen ordentlich zur Rechenschaft gezogen !!!!   :holy:


----------



## Spirale99 (31 Januar 2006)

Hmm, die MCM Drohung schon so schnell gelöscht? Ich hoffe ihr habt die IP geloggt und er hat keinen Proxy benutzt ...


----------



## lyrikologiker (31 Januar 2006)

boah ... die armen modis ... das wird ne lange nacht *gg*


----------



## Heiko (31 Januar 2006)

Spirale99 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, die MCM Drohung schon so schnell gelöscht? Ich hoffe ihr habt die IP geloggt und er hat keinen Proxy benutzt ...


Wir haben hier schon einigen Mist löschen *müssen*.
Manche der BIZZ-Zuschauer scheinen sich leider nur marginal über dem Niveau des Faß-Gewinners zu befinden...


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

Da hat sich wohl nur jemand einen ""Spass"" erlaubt. Die MCMulti*Leute haben sicher andere Probleme momentan.  :lol: 

Das Bizz Team hat hoffentlich auch Anzeige erstattet.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Spirale99 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sag nix gegen mein Bruder eijhh


----------



## Heiko (31 Januar 2006)

*Re: Fanclub  gründen*



			
				MC Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand  Lust auf ein MCM Fanclub??
> 
> Finde diese abzocke gehört gewürdigt  , vorallem weil soviele dumme doch tatsächlcih zahlen hahaha


Klar. Bis der Staatsanwalt die Gewinnabschöpfung durchzieht.


----------



## technofreak (31 Januar 2006)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben hier schon einigen Mist löschen *müssen*.


geht schneller als Posten...

tf


----------



## lyrikologiker (31 Januar 2006)

> Das Bizz Team hat hoffentlich auch Anzeige erstattet.



das würde mich auch mal interessieren ..... denke nicht


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

Barnes schrieb:
			
		

> *Habe soeben von dieser Abzocke mitbekommen und ich finde es eine Unverschämtheit das unser schöner Staat so einen Dreck zulässt. Braucht man sich ja nicht zu wundern wenn Selbstjustiz gang und gebe wird!
> Ich finde solchen Typen gehört mal [...]!
> Und der Typ der den netten Bizz Reporter angegriffen hat, dem hätte ich so [...]!!
> In diesem Sinne:Leute lasst Euch net abzocken!
> ...



Na na na, wer wird denn da gleich kolerisch!? Aber recht haste schon, wäre ich der Reporter gewesen, dann hätte ich dem ordentlich das Gebiss klappern lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

lyrikologiker schrieb:
			
		

> > Das Bizz Team hat hoffentlich auch Anzeige erstattet.
> 
> 
> 
> das würde mich auch mal interessieren ..... denke nicht



Natürlich haben die Anzeige erstattet, sogar mit Video als Beweismittel. Das kannste aber glauben.


----------



## Heiko (31 Januar 2006)

Hoffentlich kennt sich der MCM-Anwalt mit der Strafverteidigung besser aus als mit Onlinerecht.
Sonst wandern die lange in den Bau...


----------



## lyrikologiker (31 Januar 2006)

glaub nicht das die das nötig haben ....


das video war so etwas mehr wert als ne olle anzeige  8)


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

lyrikologiker schrieb:
			
		

> glaub nicht das die das nötig haben ....
> 
> 
> das video war so etwas mehr wert als ne olle anzeige  8)



Ne Olle Anzeige bringt wohl genau so viel wie das Video im TV. Man hat den Kerl ja noch nicht mal erkannt.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

Würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn diese "Geschäftsleute" ihre Umsätze nichtmal korrekt versteuert haben. Wo ist nochmal das Online Formular um Leute beim Finanzamt anzuschwärzen.


----------



## Spirale99 (31 Januar 2006)

Wer den Beitrag verpasst hat: 
Ich kann ab morgen auf Nachfrage via PN gerne einen Downloadlink meines Mitschnitts zur Verfügung stellen - oder auch hier Posten?? 

Falls das gegen keine Forenrichtlinien oder sonstwas verstossen sollte???????


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

*aha*

Übrigens ist die Unbekannte Person der Sohn von Frau H*u*r.

Auserdem wurde vergessen den 5er BMW zu zeigen der auch dem Sohn gehört.


----------



## lyrikologiker (31 Januar 2006)

*kopfschüttel*


... ich geh besser wieder ....


----------



## Heiko (31 Januar 2006)

Spirale99 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer den Beitrag verpasst hat:
> Ich kann ab morgen auf Nachfrage via PN gerne einen Downloadlink meines Mitschnitts zur Verfügung stellen - oder auch hier Posten??
> 
> Falls das gegen keine Forenrichtlinien oder sonstwas verstossen sollte???????


IMHO verstößt das schlicht gegen das Urheberrecht. Insofern also bitte unterlassen.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

Die Firma                  MC Multimedia
in der                        Pozzistraße 33
in                               36039 Fulda 


(diese Adresse kann jeder Mensch auf dieser Erde ergoogeln - außerdem keine REAL Namen .... also nicht löschen ADMIN  


ist wirklich der Brüller vor dem Herrn ... Ich wäre auch fürn FANCLUB... Das wird für mich eine neue Wallfahrtsstätte des Bedauerns... Hoffe daß diese Firma die Autos und das Haus gepfändet und nach der Schließung der Firma.. den " ehemaligen " Betreibern das HARTZ 4 Geld gestrichen wird


----------



## BenTigger (31 Januar 2006)

Um 3.05 Uhr wird es auch wiederholt


----------



## Heiko (31 Januar 2006)

lyrikologiker schrieb:
			
		

> *kopfschüttel*
> 
> 
> ... ich geh besser wieder ....


Meistens ists hier gemütlicher


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Januar 2006)

Was soll das Schimpfen auf Firmen, die doch nur die Spielräume ausnützen, die man ihnen lässt? Das Problem sitzt ganz woanders. Die Namen der Firmen und deren "innovative Modelle" ändern sich, das grundlegende Problem bleibt: *Man will den Verbraucher gar nicht schützen!*. Und so bleibt es wohl, wie gehabt: Das Geschäft läuft wie geschmiert und hin und wieder wird mal wieder so ein Anticharakter präsentiert, wie der heute. War's d*h*?
Dann hat das Volk was zum aufregen und denkt zugleich: gut, dass es die medien gibt, die kümmern sich darum... und unsere engagierten Staatsanwälte sowieso, ...


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2006)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Spirale99 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicher ?  Es ist doch z.b. auch zulässig Serien herunterzuladen, solange es ein TV und kein DVD Rip ist.  Oder liege ich das jetzt falsch ?


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2006)

soweit ich weiß ist es nicht illigal mitschnitte von öffentlich zugänglichen fernsehsendern zu verbreiten. man darf es nur runterladen wenn man die sendung selber gesehen hatt..


----------



## Heiko (1 Februar 2006)

gastxxxx schrieb:
			
		

> soweit ich weiß ist es nicht illigal mitschnitte von öffentlich zugänglichen fernsehsendern zu verbreiten. man darf es nur runterladen wenn man die sendung selber gesehen hatt..


Steht wo?


----------



## technofreak (1 Februar 2006)

gastxxxx schrieb:
			
		

> soweit ich weiß ist es nicht illigal mitschnitte von öffentlich zugänglichen fernsehsendern zu verbreiten. man darf es nur runterladen wenn man die sendung selber gesehen hatt..


wo stammt denn diese Weisheit her?


----------



## Heiko (1 Februar 2006)

DerHansderKanns schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Urheber darf allein entscheiden, was mit seinem Werk getan werden darf. Ich jedenfalls habe keine Genehmigung, Mitschnitte zu verteilen und ich werde das weder unterstützen, noch hier im öffentlichen Forum dulden.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die Firma                  MC Multimedia
> in der                        Pozzistraße 33
> in                               36039 Fulda
> 
> ...




Joooo....ick wär ooch für nen FANCLUB  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Spirale99 (1 Februar 2006)

Na gut - dann nicht. Dachte da im öffentlichen Fernsehen gezeigt wäre so etwas kein großes Problem - ist ja keine DVD Raubkopie oder aktueller Kinfofilm .... aber ihr kennt euch da besser aus als ich. 

Vielleicht füttert ja auch mal irgendjemand anderes seinen Esel demnächst damit ....   

Liebe Mods, ich wünsche noch eine angenehme Nacht  :lol:  - bis denne ...


----------



## Girgel (1 Februar 2006)

Guten Morgen allerseits,


recht lustige Reportage gestern. Ich muss zugeben, ich habe mich recht amüsiert. :vlol: 

*D. , warst Du das???*

Bislang war ich recht recht skeptisch den Informationen, was die schulische Karriere des Sohnemanns betrifft, gegenüber gestanden und wollte auch nicht glauben, dass er das ist, der in Foren öffentlich in beleidigender Weise andere beschimpft.

Aber.......... Wer sich erblödet, vor laufenden Kameras sich auf ein derart unterirdisches Niveau zu begeben, verfügt tatsächlich über ein gestörtes Sozialverhalten.

Weiter so............ Mama hat bestimmt Freude............

Und auch in der Nachbarschaft sind die H´s bestimmt sehr beliebt.........

Aber jetzt zurück zum Thema.........

Besser ging´s doch gar nicht.

Spätestens jetzt muss doch jeder ( auch die StA in Fulda) wissen mit welchen asozialen Elementen man es hier zu tun hat.

Ich hoffe, der Bericht hat möglichst viele Menschen erreicht und sorgt für einen ordentlichen Umsatzrückgang, wovon ich mal ausgehe.

Ich danke dem Team von BIZZ. Euer Bericht hat mindestens so viel bewirkt wie wir es bisher geschafft haben!


Viele Grüsse


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2006)

*MC Multimedia*

Gestern bei BIZZ (Pro7) haben die von CN Multimedia das Fass ohne Boden zugestellt bekommen. Dabei wurde der Moderator von PRO7 tätlich angegriffen.....


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Februar 2006)

*Re: MC Multimedia*



			
				Gast12345 schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern bei BIZZ (Pro7) haben die von CN Multimedia das Fass ohne Boden zugestellt bekommen. Dabei wurde der Moderator von PRO7 tätlich angegriffen.....


Du bist etwas spät dran mit der Meldung...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=136794#136794


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2006)

bauernfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde da ja auch so eine Kurzwahlnummer erwähnt, wenn man mit Rufnummernunterdrückung anruft. Die kenne ich doch auch... Habe ich "*****" richtig mitgekriegt?


Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass da nicht unfreiwillig Werbung für betrieben wurde, denn die Abrechnung für Anrufe dorthin macht der Netzbetreiber, ohne wenn und aber!


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2006)

D.  heisst der? Und wie ist der Nachname? Die Pozzistrasse wissen wir ja schon, aber der Nachname?

_ http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10_


> _Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist._


_modinfo _


----------



## Heiko (1 Februar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Na da ist der Hr Moderator aber schnell unterwegs, selbst wenns um das Löschen von Vornamen geht... Dabei würde man den Namen so oder so auch auf anderen Wege leicht herausfinden...


Dann findet ihn halt auf anderem Wege heraus.
Hier werden jedenfalls keine Persönlichkeitsrechte verletzt.
Und zu Straftaten wird auch nicht aufgerufen.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Nun ja ich denke mal das sich das jetzt erledigt hat mit MC Multimedia.
Da es gestern abend bei BIZZ einen Bericht darüber gab.
Wir hatten auch letztes Jahr Post von diesen Herrschaften bekommen und uns aber darum nicht geschert weil wir uns sicher waren das wir da nicht angerufen haben.Daraufhin kamen 2 Mahnungen und etwas später von Allinkasso eine Mahnschreiben. Dann hat mein Freund dort angerufen und hat ihnen mitgeteilt das er das nicht bezahlen werde.
Wundersamerweise ist seitdem auch nichts mehr gekommen.

Also nicht aufregen darüber. Wie man sieht löst sich alles in Wohlgefallen auf. :-?


----------



## Adele (1 Februar 2006)

Ich bin ja gar nicht gehässig,  :holy:  :holy:  :holy: :saint: 
aber mir hat das richtig gut getan, dass der Sohn unserer gemeinsamen Freundin A.H. seiner Mammi auch einen deftigen Bärendienst erwiesen hat. Sonst ist man so was ja als Elternteil vom Nachwuchs gewöhnt, der es sich nicht verkneifen kann, bei denen anzurufen. Ob D. H. jetzt Stubenarrest bekommt??    

Ansonsten muss ich Aka-Aka beipflichten. Das Hauptproblem liegt nicht einzig bei den dubiosen Geschäftsleuten, sondern in den Handlungsmöglichkeiten, die solchen Geschäftsleuten durch Justiz und Regierung gegeben werden. Und das ist nicht so einfach per BIZZ-Film zu dokumentieren oder gar zu ändern.   :steinigung:     :fdevilt:


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2006)

Habe gestern Abend die Fernsehsendung "BIZZ" in PRO 7 wie viele andere hier gesehen. In dieser Sendung wurde ausführlich über die Firma MC Multimedia berichtet. Erschreckend, was sich die alles schon an Reichtum [] haben. Ein ganzer Fuhrpark an Fahrzeugen im Wert von 150.000 Euro und ein fettes Haus. Gegen die laufen schon derzeit über 500 Anzeigen. Bin fest davon überzeugt, daß es weitaus mehr sind. Was sich die Inhaber aber gegen die Fernsehreporter geleistet haben, ist mehr als mehr als gemeingefährlich die Kamera wurde von denen zerstört und der Reporter wurde tätlich angegriffen und dabei verletzt. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß sich das Fernsehen das gefallen lässt. Auf die Firma MC-Multimedia dürfte jetzt noch dazu ein Verfahren wegen Sachbeschädigung an fremden Eigentum und Körperverletzung auf sie zukommen. So brutal wie sie gegen Bürger vorgehen, so brutal ist auch deren fiese [edit]-Masche. Wer noch einen Cent an die bezahlt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.

*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber editiert]*


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2006)

*MCM-Nummern*

Hallo,
kann mir jemand die Nummer, bzw. die Nummern von MCM - um die es sich hier handelt - mal auflisten? Anscheinend soll das hier irgendwo stehen, aber ich habe es leider nicht gefunden.

Danke.
Viele Grüße
Bianca-Marie


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Februar 2006)

*Re: MCM-Nummern*



			
				BiancaMarie schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir jemand die Nummer, bzw. die Nummern von MCM -
> um die es sich hier handelt - mal auflisten? .


Wofür brauchst du die? 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2006)

Um mal selber anzurufen...  Nein, ich bin freie Redakteurin und würde gerne einen Beitrag darüber machen.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2006)

Hallo Bianca,

habe hier sämtliche mit denen in Verbindung zu bringende Telefonnummern gelistet:

0221 - 60608570
0234 - 6406054
0511 - 93613419
07033 - 303350
0911 - 2350791


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2006)

Vielen Dank!!! Und schönen Tag noch. 
Grüße
Bianca-Marie


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2006)

Erstellt: Di, 31.01.2006, 23:58    Betreff:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die Firma MC Multimedia 
in der Pozzistraße 33 
in 36039 Fulda 


(diese Adresse kann jeder Mensch auf dieser Erde ergoogeln - außerdem keine REAL Namen .... also nicht löschen ADMIN  


ist wirklich der Brüller vor dem Herrn ... Ich wäre auch fürn FANCLUB... Das wird für mich eine neue Wallfahrtsstätte des Bedauerns... Hoffe daß diese Firma die Autos und das Haus gepfändet und nach der Schließung der Firma.. den " ehemaligen " Betreibern das HARTZ 4 Geld gestrichen wird


----------



## Adele (1 Februar 2006)

Hallo Bianca-Marie

MCM hat sein Nummern-Angebot inzwischen um das Doppelte erweitert. Guck mal in der BILD unter der Rubrik Telefonservice. Es sind die immer gleichen Sprüche mit stets verschiedenen Nummern ohne Preisangabe. Viel "Spass" bei der Schmuddellektüre.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2006)

In einem heute öffentlichen Schreiben von der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda (Sitz der MC Multimedia) wurde ein Ermittlungsverfahren gegen die [...] in Fulda, wegen § 263 1 StGB erlassen.

_[Personendaten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2006)

http://www.prosieben.de/lifestyle_magazine/bizz/themenarchiv/21471/


			
				prosieben.de schrieb:
			
		

> Fass ohne Boden: Wie ein Telefonsex-Anbieter ahnungslose Kunden abzockt - BIZZ vom 31. Januar 2006
> 
> Das "Fass ohne Boden" für Abzocken, Betrug und Nepp ist ein Preis, mit dem sich niemand gern schmückt. Jetzt hat sich ein Abzocker sogar körperlich gegen die Annahme gewehrt und BIZZ-Moderator Norbert Dobeleit tätlich angegriffen. Was war geschehen? Mit den üblichen gebührenpflichtigen 0190-Telefonnummern scheint die Firma MC Multimedia nicht genügend zu verdienen, denn gesetzlich dürfen diese Telefondienste nicht mehr als zwei Euro pro Minute kosten. MC-Multimedia bietet daher Telefonsex über eine herkömmliche Ortsvorwahl an – klingt günstig, ist es aber nicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Februar 2006)

ThomasS schrieb:
			
		

> In einem heute öffentlichen Schreiben von der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda (Sitz der MC Multimedia) wurde ein Ermittlungsverfahren gegen die [...] in Fulda, wegen § 263 1 StGB erlassen.


wo ist das Schreiben  einsehbar? 

cp


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2006)

ThomasS schrieb:
			
		

> ...wurde ein Ermittlungsverfahren gegen die [...] in Fulda, wegen § 263 1 StGB erlassen.


Was soll das heißen "erlassen"? Begonnen oder unterlassen (eingestellt)?


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2006)

Dieses Schreiben kam von der STAW Fulda wie schon oeben erwähnt, die sich mit diesem Fall beschäftigen. Es läuft drezeit ein verfahren gegen diese o.g. Firma. Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen.


----------



## Teleton (1 Februar 2006)

ThomasS schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen.


Ohne nähere Informationen fast alles.
Wurde eingestellt weil anderes Verfahen anhängig?
Ein Strafbefehl erlassen?
Ein Ermittlungsverfahren eröffnet?
Gib doch bitte mal den Text der STA rein (ohne persönliche Daten)


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2006)

Das Verfahren läuft derzeit, wie gesagt laut Schreiben wegen § 263 1 StGB. Weiter kann ich auch nichts sagen, da müsste ich bei der zuständigen STAW Fulda einmal nachfragen, wie der aktuelle Stand der Dinge nun ist.


----------



## Teleton (1 Februar 2006)

Dein Posting läßt einige Fragen offen . Gib doch bitte mal den Text der STA rein (ohne persönliche Daten)


----------



## Adele (2 Februar 2006)

Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen..   :lupe: 

Heute habe ich von dem bereits erwähnten Bearbeiter E. W. der hessischen Staatskanzlei Antwort auf meine (übrigens per E-Mail geschickte) Eingabe betr. Protest gegen meine einstweilge Verfahrenseinstellung und der Forderung, telefonische Dienstleistungen auf die Mehrwertdienstnummern einzugrenzen, erhalten. Herr E. W. hat also auch dieses Schreiben dem Hessischen MInisterium der Justiz eingesandt. Na ja, immerhin eine Antwort. Und für' s Nächste wünsche ich mir selbst viel Spass in der Warteschleife, denn bis zur nächsten Antwort wird es ja wohl noch dauern.
Hoffen wir nur, dass die dort auch BIZZ gesehen haben. 
       :wall:


----------



## Adele (2 Februar 2006)

Folgendes Schreiben erhielt ich heute Nachmittag per Mail vom Referenten des bereits mehrfach erwähnten MdB und 1. Parlamentarischen Geschäftsführers der CDU / CSU Bundestagsfraktion:

Sehr geehrte Frau Wxxxxxx,

ich möchte Ihnen auf diesem Wege nur kurz mitteilen, dass Ihre 
Unterlagen zum Fall MCM hier im Berliner Büro gut angekommen sind. Wie 
telefonisch besprochen, werde ich den Sachverhalt genauer aus 
juristischer Sicht prüfen, insbesondere, ob gegebenenfalls 
gesetzgeberischer Handlungsbedarf besteht. Ich bitte Sie um Verständnis, 
dass ich hierzu einige Zeit benötige und werde mich sodann wieder mit 
Ihnen in Verbindung setzen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Axxx Bxxx

(Büro Dr. Rxxx MdB)

Der arme Mensch erhielt den kompletten Vorgang meiner Mutter als Anschauungsmaterial, wie die Schreiben eigentlich aussehen, die besonders ältere und unbedarfte Menschen in Angst und Schrecken versetzen und zur Zahlung verleiten. Nur durch die Beschreibung dieser Rechnungen und Mahnungen ist das schwer vorstellbar.

Ausserdem habe ich heute versucht, Kontakt mit der Leiterin der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen aufzunehmen, die auch in der Sendung BIZZ über die Geschäftspraktiken von MCM berichtete. Mal sehen, ob sie antwortet. Ein weiter reichendes Informations- und Kommunikations-Netzwerk wäre in dieser Sache sicher fein.      

Ach ja, weil ich diesen MdB so oft erwähne. Das soll hier keine Parteienwerbung werden, denn wer bei welcher Partei ist, ist mir herzlich egal (von gewissen radikaleren Elementen abgesehen). Ich hatte letztes Jahr die Wahlkreisabgeordneten mehrerer Fraktionen angeschrieben, aber er war der Einzige, der überhaupt darauf einging.   

p.s.  Sowohl der MdB als auch sein Referent sind Juristen. Heißt nicht grundsätzlich was Positives (die Juristen im Forum mögen bitte mal die Brillen abnehmen),denn auch die Anwälte von Frau H. sind Juristen, aber es besteht die Chance, dass sie sich nicht nur im Paragraphendschungel auskennen sondern auch wissen, was sie sagen.      :roll:


----------



## Adele (2 Februar 2006)

Es muss Winter sein, denn es schneit Post.   

So schnell habe ich noch nie eine Antwort erhalten. Guckt mal:

Sehr geehrte Frau Wxxx

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail, die einmal mehr zeigt, wie groß der 
Kreis der Betroffenen ist. Die von Ihnen angesprochene Problematik Jugendschutz sehen wir übrigens ebenso kritisch wie Sie.
Ihre Informationen sind für uns sehr wichtig, weshalb ich mir erlaube, 
Ihre E-Mail an unseren Dachverband, den Verbraucherzentrale
Bundesverband in Berlin, weiterzuleiten, und hoffe auf Ihr 
nachträgliches Einverständnis.

Bei dem von Ihnen angesprochenen übergeordneten Strafverfahren handelt 
es sich nicht um den durch den Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband =
(www.vzbv.de)  gegenüber der Firma MCMultimedia geltend gemachten Unterlassungsanspruch. Nach unserer Kenntnis ermittelt die
Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda gegen die Firma MCMultimedia.

Wir versichern Ihnen, dass wir auch weiterhin alles in unseren Kräften =
stehende tun werden, um die Verbraucher vor derartigem unlauteren
Marktverhalten von Telefon-Dienstleistungsfirmen zu schützen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dr. Exxx Voxxx
Referatsleiterin Grundsatz/Produkte/Dienstleistungen

Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen
Brühl 34 - 38
04109 Leipzig
Internet: www.verbraucherzentrale-sachsen.de
(www.vzbv.de) Aber klar bin ich mit der Weiterleitung nach Berlin einverstanden!!!!!!!!!  Nur mit Vielen wird hier etwas Konstruktives zu erreichen sein!!


 :dafuer:


----------



## Girgel (3 Februar 2006)

Kurzer Endstandsbericht:

Meine Negative Feststellungsklage ist mittlerweile durch.
Die Sache wurde im schriftlichen Verfahren entschieden. Seit gestern liegt mir das Urteil des Amtsgerichts vor. 

Abgesehen davon, dass Frau H. es nun gerichtlich bestätigt bekommen hat, dass ich Ihr keinen Cent schulde, darf Sie nun auch sämtliche Verfahrenkosten tragen.

Diese Kosten macht nun mein Anwalt bei Frau H. geltend.

Habe jetzt leider wenig Zeit, werde aber umgehend die entsprechenden Informationen hier posten.

Grüsse


----------



## BenTigger (3 Februar 2006)

:thumb:


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2006)

Sollten noch mehr Leute diese Frau verklagen ! 

Auch für mich :  :thumb:


----------



## Adele (3 Februar 2006)

Voraussichtlich könnte es für uns alle interessant sein, was mir Dr. E. V. von der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen heute schrieb:

Der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband in Berlin bemüht sich auf Bundesebene um Klärung der Problematik, so dass ich Ihre Informationen dorthin weitergegeben habe. Auf der Ebene eines einzelnen Bundeslandes
ist das Problem u. E. nicht lösbar.

Da aktuell die Novellierung des Telekommunikationsgesetzes ansteht, wird
der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband im Rahmen seiner Stellungnahme in 
Vorbereitung der Verbände-Anhörung im Bundeswirtschaftsministerium (im März 2006) den Problemkreis des Missbrauchs von normalen Festnetz-
und Mobilfunk-Rufnummern für Erotikdienste mit einbeziehen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

E. V.


Möglicherweise ist die glücklicherweise bald anstehende Novellierung die Chance, "Firmen" wie MCMultimedia den Saft abzudrehen. 

 :bang:  :bang:  :bang:


----------



## Avor (3 Februar 2006)

Recht so! Weitermachen!   

Ohne die von Geschädigten hier im Forum geleistete Öffentlichkeitsarbeit
hätte es einen  kritischen TV-Bericht nicht, allenfall vielleicht in zwei Jahren gegeben. 

Jetzt sind viele Menschen informiert und  erwarten von  ofizieller Seite, diesen Missbreauch abzustellen und  vorhandene Gesetzeslücken zu schließen.   Aussitzen geht nicht mehr. Weitere TV-Berichte werden  folgen. Jeder Euro an diese Leute bezahlt ist einer zuviel!  :devil2: 

Avor


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2006)

Na da ist doch schon ein wenig Licht im Tunnel zu sehen. Ich glaube auch, daß ein Einzelner nichts hätte bewegen können. Es wurde ja aufgrund der vielen Beschwerden auch die Öffentlichkeit wie Rundfunk, Fernsehen und Zeitung erst auf den Fall aufmerksam und damit auch Medienwirksam. Ich hoffe nun, daß der MC Multimedia so langsam die Muffe geht. Ich fürchte nur, daß die evtl. Untertauchen könnten und irgendwann unter anderem Namen mit einer neuen Masche wieder auftauchen. Wäre es auch möglich, daß sie sich in Ausland absetzen könnten um sich der Justiz zu entziehen ?


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2006)

Im übrigen habe ich das TV-Video nun als Computervideo im "mpg-Format".  Da es nicht zu kommerziellen Zwecken verwendet wird, stelle ich den Beitrag gerne an Interessenten zur Verfügung. Die Rechte gehören aber Pro7.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Februar 2006)

HerbertL schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fürchte nur, daß die evtl. Untertauchen könnten und irgendwann unter anderem Namen mit einer neuen Masche wieder auftauchen.


 Von wem hatten die gleich wieder die abrechenbaren Festnetztelefonnummern?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=121756#121756
Mal in die Suche hier geschmissen???
Mein lieber Sch......zi!


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2006)

Die Fuldaer Zeitung berichtet:
http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=130802


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Februar 2006)

fuldaerzeitung.de schrieb:
			
		

> Dies gelte auch, wenn der Anrufer sofort wieder auflege und nicht die angekündigte gebührenpflichtige Leistung in Anspruch nimmt.  Damit hat sich das Thema möglicherweise „ausgeweitet“, wie Staatsanwalt W.  sagt. „Das scheint die Masche zu sein“, formuliert er vorsichtig. Denn bislang hatte die Fuldaer Staatsanwaltschaft alle Verfahren eingestellt. Grund: Alle Kläger räumten irgendwann ein, am Telefon in das kostenpflichtige Telefonerotik-Angebot eingewilligt zu haben.


@ Adele , Girgel, der Herr StA scheint nicht ganz im Bilde zu sein, erst durch eine TV-Sendung 
in seinen Ermittlungen aufgeschreckt zu werden, ist gelinde gesagt bedauerlich.


			
				fuldaerzeitung.de schrieb:
			
		

> Um die Adresse des Anrufers zu ermitteln, gebe es „verschiedene Methoden“, erklärte der Anwalt.


Verschiedene Methoden :rotfl:  :bandit 


			
				fuldaerzeitung.de schrieb:
			
		

> Um die Adresse des Anrufers zu ermitteln, gebe es „verschiedene Methoden“, erklärte der Anwalt. Er gehe davon aus, dass viele Anrufer vorsätzlich nicht zahlen wollten oder von einem Betrug sprächen, weil sie Ärger mit ihrer Partnerin wegen des Telefonats hätten.


Immer wieder lustig wie diesselben Sprüche aus der Dialerzeit geklopft werden...

Insgesamt zeichnet  die Fuldaerzeitung ein geradezu erstaunlich sanftmütiges Bild des Vorgänge...

cp


----------



## A John (4 Februar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Insgesamt zeichnet  die Fuldaerzeitung ein geradezu erstaunlich sanftmütiges Bild des Vorgänge...


Vielleicht fürchten sie, vom LG Hamburg einen Maulkorb verpasst zu bekommen.  :bash: 

Gruß A. John


----------



## webwatcher (4 Februar 2006)

NUB Diskussion abgetrennt 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13716


----------



## Girgel (4 Februar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> fuldaerzeitung.de schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ CP

Da liegt der Herr Staatsanwalt aber falsch.

Ich habe hier ein Schreiben eines Oberstaatsanwaltes liegen, dass die polizeilichen Ermittlungen folgende 3 möglichen Sachverhalte ergeben haben:

1. Es wurde tatsächlich angerufen und das Telefonat aus Scham abgestritten.

2. Es wurde vom tatsächlich angerufen, aber von Dritten, zum Haushalt gehörigen Personen. 

3. Es wurde garnicht vom Anschluss aus angerufen.

Also von wegen, alle hätten eingeräumt, dem Telefonerotikangebot eingewilligt zu haben.

Zumindest alle Anzeigenerstatter unter 2. und 3. haben keinesfalls eingestanden, das Angebot angenommen zu haben. 

Und was ist mit den Fällen, wie z.B. bei BIZZ wo sofort wieder aufgelegt wurde??? 

Ich weiß nicht, woher der Herr Staatsanwalt seine Erkenntnisse nimmt, aus den Akten kann es aber nicht sein, die kennt er offensichtlich nicht.

Grüsse


----------



## Adele (4 Februar 2006)

Wie komme ich nur auf die Vermutung, dass sich die Staatsanwaltschaft in Fulda nicht wirklich für MCM interessiert?  :crazy: 

Immer nur das Umkreisen der Frage, ob jetzt bei MCM angerufen wurde, oder nicht; dafür z. B. aber kein Wort vom Missbrauch regulärer Festnetznummern, nichts über rechtsgültige Verträge und erster betrügerischer Absicht durch Verschleierung der Kosten. Ich frage mich inzwischen auch, ob dort eine Hand nicht weiß, was die Andere tut. Ich komme mir etwas veralbert vor, wenn meine Strafanzeige gegen MCM "vorläufig" wegen eines angeblichen anderen übergeordneten Verfahrens gegen Fr. H eingestellt wird, der Sprecher der Staatsanwaltschaft in der Fuldaer Zeitung aber die Verfahrenseinstellung aber mit der angeblichen Inanspruchnahme der "Dienste" begründet. Was stimmt denn nun? War §154 etwa nur ein Mittel, die Unzahl von Klägern abzuwimmeln? Meine Mutter hat jedenfalls niemals weder eine Nutzung noch einem Vertrag über eine sexuelle Dienstleistung zugestimmt.      :argl: 

In diesem Sinne

Adele


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2006)

Adele schrieb:
			
		

> abzuwimmeln


*Abwimmeln!*

In Fulda scheint Wimmelalarm zu herrschen! Toll, wenn A15-Beamte (aufwärts) nicht in der Lage sind, einer organisierten "C"lique (OK) von Kleinkriminellen das Handwerk zu legen.

 :motz:


----------



## Adele (5 Februar 2006)

Da ich diese Differenzen in der Begründung für die Verfahrenseinstellungen seitens Fulda doch für sehr merkwürdig halte, ging eben per Mail Folgendes an die Staatskanzlei:

Sehr geehrter Herr F.

Einstellung meines Verfahrens gegen A. H. wegen Betrugs.

Am 7. 12. 2005  erhielt ich von der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda die Nachricht, dass meine Strafanzeige, bzw. Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Fr. A. H. / MCMultimedia gemäss Paragraph 154 StPO vorläufig eingestellt wurde, genau wie bei vielen Anderen. 

Bezogen auf den tätlichen Angriff eines Familienmitglieds auf das  PRO7 Fernsehteam, berichtete jedoch der Sprecher der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda Herr H. W. den Fuldaer Nachrichten in der Ausgabe vom 4. 2. 2006, die Verfahren seien wegen der angeblichen Inanspruchnahme so genannter Dienste 
eingestellt worden. 

Siehe Anlage

Was haben die Betroffenen von diesen sehr unterschiedlichen Informationen über die Begründung der Einstellungen seitens der Staatsanwaltschaft zu halten.  

Mit freundlichen Gruessen

Adele W.

Ein etwas modifiziertes Schreiben mit der entsprechenden Frage ging an die Staatsanwaltschaft nach Fulda mit der Bitte um Antwort. Aber ob die antworten........  :-?


----------



## Adele (6 Februar 2006)

Gerade erfuhr ich einerseits per Mail und im darauf folgenden persönlichen Telefonat, dass Herr E. F., der Vorsitzender Richter an einem hessischen Landgericht ist, auch die oben gepostete Anfrage an das Hessische Justizministerium weiter leitete, das die Oberaufsicht auch über die Staatsanwaltschaft in Fulda hat. 
Ob sich der Hessische Justizminister in Sachen MCM tatsächlich bei mir meldet, wie Herr F. am Telefon meinte, wird sich ja irgendwann heraus stellen.   :-?

 8)  :holy:  :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2006)

Wie hoch gehen die Kosten der Mahnung noch in die Höhe ? Jetzt nach der 3. Mahnung wollen die 190 Euro. Wenn man vom 1. eigentlichen Grundbetrag von 30 Euro ausgeht ist das bereits das 6 fache. Bei denen verdoppelt sich anscheinend bei jeder Mahnung der Betrag. Ich werde trotz aller Drohungen nichts bezahlen. Wie macht ihr das ?

Habe von einigen Fällen gehört, die haben "brav" bezahlt und bekommen trotzdem noch weiterhin Rechnungen. Spätestens hier muss man merken, daß es sich hierbei um kein seröses Unternehmen handelt.


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2006)

Guenther schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hoch gehen die Kosten der Mahnung noch in die Höhe



Den aktuellen Stand kannst Du an diesem > Beispiel hier < ablesen:



			
				high schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir geht das seit August diesen Jahres, seit **.08.2005.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2006)

Ich habe vor kurzem ein Experiment gewagt, von einem unregistrierten Handy aus eine von den hier im Forum angegebenen ominösen Rufnummern gewählt. Innerhalb von nur wenigen Sekunden kam die Ansage, dieser Service kostet sie 60 Euro. Der Anrufer hat also keinerlei Chance, dem zu entkommen. Da dieses Handy nicht registriert ist und auch nicht im Telefonbuch angemeldet bzw. eingetragen ist, habe ich zudem noch die Rufnummernanzeige deaktiviert, daß das Gegenüber (MC Multimedia) nichts sehen kann, woher oder von welcher Rufnummer der Anruf kommt. Kommen die trotzdem dahinter ?


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Februar 2006)

Gerhardl schrieb:
			
		

> Kommen die trotzdem dahinter ?


Ohne  Kristallkugel ziemlich unwahrscheinlich  :rotfl:


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2006)

Gerhardl schrieb:
			
		

> Kommen die trotzdem dahinter?


Ist eher unwahrscheinlich. Aber wenn Du schon solche Experimente wagst, solltest Du Dir über den Ablauf und die Konsequenzen schon im Klaren sein. Es gibt Möglichkeiten, die Rufnummernunterdrückung eben doch sichtbar zu machen. Doch ob die MCM über sowas verfügt, ist nicht geklärt - wäre auch ein Verstoss  gegen Telekommunikations- und Datenschutzgesetze. Warte mal ab, ob Du nun in den nächsten Wochen den Anruf für eine Gewinnmitteilung oder ähnliches erhältst, bei dem Du eine Anschrift mitteilen sollst.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2006)

Ich bin auf evtl. Anrufe schon sehr gut vorbereitet, in dem man mich unter dem Vorwand ich hätte etwas gewonnen zur Herausgabe meiner Anschrift bewegen will. Ich melde mich falls die Anrufen mit der Firma MC Multimedia.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Februar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Möglichkeiten, die Rufnummernunterdrückung eben doch sichtbar zu machen.


Selbst wenn 


			
				Gerhardl schrieb:
			
		

> Da dieses Handy nicht registriert ist und auch nicht im Telefonbuch angemeldet bzw. eingetragen ist,


da müßte schon etwas mehr als  illegale Datenausspähung erforderlich sein um an den Inhaber der Nummer zu 
kommen und selbst  wenn, "what shall´s" wir warten immer noch auf die Gerichtsauftritte des Unternehmens.
 Girgels negative Feststellungsklage haben sie mit Abtauchen beantwortet...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=137350#137350

cp


----------



## Adele (7 Februar 2006)

@ Gerhardi

Was willst Du denn mit Deinem Experiment erreichen?  :-?


----------



## DNA2 (7 Februar 2006)

Dass alle seine Freunde - wenn sie diesen Thread oder das Problem sonst kennen - denken, er habe die Seiten gewechselt: Er meldet sich ja jetzt immer als MCM ...
:wall:


----------



## Adele (7 Februar 2006)

Sieh an, sieh an, Timotheus........

 :roll: 

Woher Du wissen, lieber DNA2???????????????


----------



## DNA2 (8 Februar 2006)

Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Woher Du wissen, lieber DNA2???????????????


Anders herum: Woher weiß Gerhardl beim Telefonklingeln, wer anruft? Als MCM erfolgreich melden kann er sich "bei deren Anruf" nur, wenn er das bei allen Anrufen ansagt, oder?


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2006)

....oder er nimmt eine Prepaidkarte, die allein für diesen einen Zweck genutzt  wird. Aber eines macht auch mich stutzig - MCM hat offensichtlich ein System, dass erkennt, ob die Nummer mit übermittlet wird oder nicht. Bei Anrufen mit Nummer kommt das bekannte Band mit den 60 € Preishinweis und z. B. der "Klatsche", wie im TV dargestellt. Wird keine Nummer übermittelt, kommt man bei einem Band raus, dass auf eine kostenpflichtige Kurzwahlnummer verweist. Gerhardl will die Nummernübertragung ausgeschaltet haben und kommt trotzdem bei der ersten Alternative raus.


----------



## Adele (8 Februar 2006)

Ich hab' wohl DNA2 leicht missverstanden   

Haben nicht auch öffentliche Telefonzellen Rufnummern? Ob die unterdrückt werden oder nicht, weiß ich leider nicht. Als ich die mir bekannten Nummern anrief, führten zwei davon direkt auf die entsprechenden Bänder, der Rest verwies auf die stetes gleiche Kurzwahlnummer, die bei meinem letzten Versuch interessanterweise stets besetzt war. Ich frage mich inzwischen, ob nicht auch das Besetztzeichen selbst Methode ist. Irgendwo in diesem Forum stand auch mal was über das bewusste Nutzen des Besetztzeichen, ich hab es aber nicht wieder gefunden. Sprich: Die Nummer des Anrufers wird ohnehin sofort bei Anruf gespeichert, das Besetztzeichen verführt einerseits den Anrufer zum erneuten Anwählen und spart dazu die Zeit für das Ablaufen lassen des Bandes, was die Effizienz für MCM erhöhen würde. Und da auf der Kurzwahlnummer ja angeblich die Kosten des "Dienstes" angesagt werden, kann Fr. H. behaupten, ihrer Preis-Auskunftspflicht Genüge getan zu haben; jetzt mal abgesehen davon, wie  
rechtens ihr Geschäftsmodell wirklich ist.  :bash: 

Aber vielleicht sind das ja alles nur wilde Vermutungen.

Ansonsten kann ich Gerhardis "Experiment" weiterhin nicht nachvollziehen. Klingt ja fast, als wollte er sich gerne die MCM-Textauswahl anhören, ohne Stress mit deren Rechnungen. :holy:


----------



## Girgel (9 Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verstehe nur Bahnhof, was das "Experiment" des Gerhardl betrifft.

Was soll das Ganze bringen?? Wie soll das Ganze weiterhelfen um endlich einmal greifbare Erfolge in Sachen MCM zu erzielen?

Ich warte immer noch, dass endlich einmal jemand, dessen Fall nicht so eindeutig gelagert ist wie meiner, sich zu einer negativen Feststellungsklage durchringen kann.

Da würden endlich mal die grundsätzlichen Fragen geklärt.

Ich denke mal, mit einer gewonnenen (wovon ich ausgehe)Feststellungsklage und den dabei gewonnenen Erkenntnissen könnte man Frau H. und deren Sohnemann endlich mal zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt.

Also los...... woran liegts?

Bequemlichkeit............ keine Enschuldigung!!!

Finanzen................ ich denke, hier liesse sich ein Weg finden und es wäre sicherlich mancher bereit einen kleinen Obulus zu leisten, damit die Belastung für den Kläger erträglich bleibt. 

Abgesehen davon gibt es Rechtsschutzversicherungen, die die hier eintreten müssten. Falls diese Ansicht nicht stimmt, bitte ich mich zu verbessern.

Grüsse


----------



## Yersi (10 Februar 2006)

naja ich werde morgen erstmal einen Termin beim Anwalt holen.

Ich habe jetzt beim 2 Schreiben Strafanzeige erstattet, was auch kein Problem war, da ich kein Telefon besitze und alles über meinen Bruder abwickel. Ich denke mal der fall ist bei mir eindeutig gelagert, die haben die Adresse irgendwo gekauft und glücklicher weise kann ich nachweisen das ich weder dort angerufen haben kann (tja selbst am job gibts was positives) und auch der Anschluss den ich benutze ist nicht meiner. Ich kann also garnicht angerufen haben (physikalisch) und mein Bruder würde sicherlich nicht mit seinem Anschluss auf meinen Namen telefonieren. Daher haben sich auch die Polizisten sofort meiner Ansicht angeschlossen. 

Mal sehen was mein Anwalt machen kann und wird, ein Prozess zur Negativfeststellung wird in diesem Fall nichts nützen, da es sich eindeutig um einen []versuch handelt, aber evtl kann ich sie auf zivielen wegen loaswerden. Für mich sind diese Schreiben schon an nötigung und da kann man auf Unterlassung klagen. 

Gott sei dank habe ich eine Rechtschutzversicherung 

*[Virenscanner: Wortteil entfernt]*


----------



## Girgel (10 Februar 2006)

Yersi schrieb:
			
		

> ......... ein Prozess zur Negativfeststellung wird in diesem Fall nichts nützen,



Schaden kann er aber auch nicht. Es entstehen zumindest Kosten, die dann unserer Freundin H. überbürdet werden und am Geldbeutel schmerzt es bekanntlich.



			
				Yersi schrieb:
			
		

> ...........da es sich eindeutig um einen []versuch handelt,...............



Das haben bisher schon viele gedacht. Mal sehen, wie die StA Fulda darüber denkt. Mach Dir da mal nicht so grosse Hoffungen.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg.


----------



## Adele (10 Februar 2006)

Der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda sind diese vielen lästigen Strafanzeigen gegen MCM sicher nicht sonderlich Recht, siehe der vielfache Verweis auf § 154 Stpo, dürfte es sie doch unverhältnismäßig viel Verwaltngsaufwand kosten. Ich plädiere dennoch weiter dafür, Anzeigen gegen MCM zu erstatten. Irgendwann können die doch, wenn auch mit durch die  Berichterstattung eines Fernsehsenders, die Flut der Anzeigen nicht mehr ignorieren. Und wenn sich genügend von den "vorübergehend Eingestellten" bei der Generalstaatsanwaltschaft in Frankfurt über die Verfahrenseinstellung beschweren, ist das ein gewisses Maß an zu bearbeitendem Aufwand, der wieder als Eingabe nach Fulda geht. Wie hieß das doch gleich noch mal.... Handlungsdruck erzeugen innerhalb einer Verwaltung...      :holy:


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2006)

*MC-Multimedia, Tele-Hansa, Jiwa .....*

An alle Geschädigten.
Es gab wieder einen Beitrag den ich leider verpaßt habe. Meine Freundin machte mich darauf aufmerksam. Heute wurde ein Beitrag der FA MC-Multimedia unter www.wiso.de. gesendet. Alles zum nachlesen und anschauen. Wir sind leider auch Geschädigt von o.g. Firmen.

Allen Viel Glück weiterhin.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2006)

*MCM*

hab mal ne kurze Frage

Kann jemand mal einen link schreiben wo ich das Viedeo von Bizz Downloaden kann. Ich hab schon Überall gesucht aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## Wembley (13 Februar 2006)

*Re: MCM*



			
				G. schrieb:
			
		

> hab mal ne kurze Frage
> 
> Kann jemand mal einen link schreiben wo ich das Viedeo von Bizz Downloaden kann. Ich hab schon Überall gesucht aber nichts gefunden.



Aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen ist das leider nicht möglich.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Februar 2006)

*Re: MC-Multimedia, Tele-Hansa, Jiwa .....*



			
				Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> . Heute wurde ein Beitrag der FA MC-Multimedia unter www.wiso.de. gesendet.
> Alles zum nachlesen und anschauen.



http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/14/0,1872,3895918,00.html


> Hohe Rechnungen aus dem Nichts
> 
> Angebliche Telefon-Erotik auf Bestellung
> 
> ...


cp


----------



## Yersi (14 Februar 2006)

*Re: MC-Multimedia, Tele-Hansa, Jiwa .....*

Nur als Info wer will kann sich diese Sendung auch Online nochmal ansehen.

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/inhalt/0/0,4070,3896096-5,00.html

Komisch finde ich (ok ist bisher nur ein Zusammenhang), daß die Firma Allinkasso bei beiden Firmem der Eintreiber ist.


----------



## Adele (14 Februar 2006)

Die Veröffentlichungen in diversen Sendern sind in jedem Fall positiv, wobei die Zuschauerquote bei abendliche WISO-Ausgabe nicht so hoch sein dürfte wie bei einer nachmittäglichen Sendung bei Pro7. Spannend fand auch ich, wo Allinkasso überall die Finger im Spiel hat. Auch wenn jegliche Aufklärungsarbeit ungeheuer wichtig ist, weil sie MCM und ähnlichen Anbietern das Kundenklientel entzieht, hatte ich doch bei dem Bericht über diese Sendung dieses klamme Gefühl des Aktes einer gewissen Hilflosigkeit gegenüber dieser Art der Geschäftemacherei.  Wieso Frau H. gerade in diesen zahlreichen Fällen wie unseren der Staatsanwaltschaft entgleiten kann, ist mir weiterhin ein Rätsel. Voraussichtlich ist die einzige Chance, diesem Geschäftsgebaren ein Ende zu bereiten, den Missbrauch von Festnetznummern selbst als eigenen Straftatbestand festzulegen.    

Ich habe inzwischen auch nette Post von einem Oberstaatsanwalt Gxxxx aus Frankfurt  bekommen: 

*Antwort Generalstaatsanwaltschaft in Frankfurt*

Nun hat mir die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft in Frankfurt / Main also mitgeteilt, dass meine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde vom 9. 1. 06  gegen die vorläufige Einstellung meines Ermittlungsverfahrens verworfen sei. 

Und unter dem Vermerk, der angefochtene Bescheid sei zu Recht ergangen, findet sich fast eine ganze DinA4-Seite an Begründungen.

Hier ein Paar Auszüge: 
Denn die Rechtsfolgen der hier zu ahndenden Straftat vom 8. 8. 2005 werden in Relation zu den Strafsanktionen, mit denen die Beschuldigte in zwei anderen Verfahren zu rechnen hat, voraussichtlich nicht *erheblich* sein. Bei einer solchen Sachlage ist die Staatsanwaltschaft durch Nr. 101 der Richtlinien für das Straf- und Bußgeldverfahren gehalten, von der vorläufigen Einstellungsmöglichkeit in weitem Umfang und in einem möglichst frühen Verfahrensstadium Gebrauch zu machen.

Gegen die Beschuldigte sind bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda zwei weitere Ermittlungsverfahren anhängig. Darin werden der Beschuldigten aus der Zeit bis Mitte 2005 insgesamt etwa 70 strafbare Handlungen mit einer schon wegen der Häufung der Tatvorwürfe erhebliche Straferwartung angelastet.

(Aha, und in welchem Jahrhundert???)

Auch unter Berücksichtigung der von ihm sicherzustellenden Schutzbedürfnisse hat sich der Gesetzgeber nicht dazu entschlossen, bestimmte Arten strafrechtlich relevanten Verhaltens vom Anwendungsbereich des § 154 StPO generell auszunehmen.

(Juristen, wo seid Ihr? Mit dem obigen Satz habe ich Probleme)

Dabei war es zu bewerten, dass es sich lediglich um ein versuchtes Vermögensdelikt gehandelt hat. Die Verletzungsfolgen beim Tatopfer waren deswegen eher als noch geringfügig einzustufen.

(So, so.... hätte meine Mutter tatsächlich gezahlt, hätte sie bei einer Klage wohl keineswegs besser da gestanden, sondern vielmehr durch die Zahlung stillschweigend einen Vertrag bestätigt)

*Der durch die Beschuldigte bezweckte Vermögensvorteil hätte 240 Euro betragen, bedeutete also selbst für den Fall seines Eintritts keine allzu namhafte Rechtsgutverletzung*

(Peanuts sicher für den Pensionsanspruch eines hohen Beamten, sicher nicht für eine kleine Rentnerin. Außerdem wird hier offenbar übersehen, dass das MCM-Geschäft genau auf die große Anzahl dieser nicht relevanten Verletzungsfolgen beruht. Zudem stimmt das nicht, denn alle Unterlagen bis zu den Allinkasso-Forderungen - immerhin mit einer Gesamtforderung von fast 700 Euro - sind nach Fulda gegangen) 

Wie die Anzeigeerstatterin zutreffend anmerkt, hat sie auf ihren Widerspruch hin nur noch eine Mahnung erhalten, die allerdings keine weiteren Forderungen der Beschuldigten enthält. 

(Das ist wirklich dreist denn abgesehen davon, dass dieser Satz bereits in sich schon nicht schlüssig ist, stimmt diese Aussage einfach nicht und lässt mich fragen, wir gründlich die Herrschaften in Fulda die Anzeigen überhaupt lesen)

Dann kommt irgendwann als kleines Bonbon der Hinweis, dass es sich um eine *vorläufige* Verfahrenseinstellung handle und die Anklagebehörde die Ermittlungen von Amts wegen wieder aufnehmen werde, falls sich bei den beiden Bezugsverfahren keine beträchtliche Bestrafung ergeben sollte.

So weit der aktuelle Stand der Dinge bei mir. Interessant bleiben für mich doch gerade wegen dieses Schreibens weiterhin die unterschiedlichen Begründungen zur Verfahrenseinstellungen wie jetzt die aus Frankfurt im Gegensatz zur schon heftigen Aussage des in den Fuldaer Nachrichten zitierten Sprechers der Fuldaer Staatsanwaltschaft H. W., der als ja Begründung zu den Vefahrenseinstellungen angab, dass die Kläger eingeräumt hätten, in das kostenpflichtige Telefonerotik-Angebot eingewilligt zu haben.  

Einstweilen wird  Frau H. wohl parallel zu ihren laufenden Verfahren weiterhin ihrem Geschäft nach gehen können, ungehindert von der Justiz.

p.s.  Hat einer von Euch eine Ahnung,  wie hoch (oder niedrig) das Strafmaß in Frau Hs Fall sein könnte? 
 :bash:


----------



## A John (14 Februar 2006)

Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Einstweilen wird  Frau H. wohl parallel zu ihren laufenden Verfahren weiterhin ihrem Geschäft nach gehen können, ungehindert von der Justiz.


Das macht solche "Geschäftsmodelle" bei uns ja so attraktiv.
Wer einen Polizisten als "Clown" bezeichnet oder sein Falschparkerticket nicht bezahlt, kann sich konsequenter- und unerbittlicher Rechtsverfolgung sicher sein.
Es ist aber ohne Weiteres möglich, jahrelang arglose und unerfahrene Menschen wie z.B. Rentner oder Kinder abzuzocken.



> p.s.  Hat einer von Euch eine Ahnung,  wie hoch (oder niedrig) das Strafmaß in Frau Hs Fall sein könnte?  :bash:


Gemessen am verursachten Schaden erfahrungsgemäß viel zu niedrig, als das es sich nicht gelohnt hätte. Solche Leute arbeiten meist mit spezialisierten Rechtsverdrehern zusammen. Die machen dem Gericht unmissverständlich klar: Entweder gibt es einen schnellen Deal (hart an der Grenze zur Strafvereitelung), oder einen jahrelangen Prozesskrieg mit allen Tricks und offenem Ausgang.
Angesichts der überlasteten- weil überbürokratisierten Justiz ist die Entscheidung vorgegeben.  :kotz: 

Gruß A. John


----------



## Adele (14 Februar 2006)

Da ich mich durch das Schreiben dieses Oberstaatsanwalts durchaus leicht veralbert fühlte, habe ich ihm zumindest die ärgerlichsten Formulierungen zurück geschickt. Text siehe unten, auch wenn es teils Wiederholungen meines vorherigen postings sind.

Sehr geehrter Herr Oberstaatsanwalt Gxxx

Mit Ihrem Schreiben vom 8. Februar 2006 teilten Sie mir mit, dass meine oben genannte Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde verworfen wird. Dennoch hätte ich noch dazu noch einige Anmerkungen zu machen. 

Sie schrieben unter Anderem Folgendes: 

...Der durch die Beschuldigte bezweckte Vermögensvorteil hätte 240 Euro betragen, bedeutete also selbst für den Fall seines Eintritts keine allzu namhafte Rechtsgutverletzung ...

Diesen Vermerk kann ich nur als milde Ironie auffassen. 

Solche Beträge fallen möglicherweise bei Gehältern oder Pensionen hoher Beamter nicht ins Gewicht. Bei einer kleinen Rentnerin sieht es jedoch anders aus. Außerdem bitte ich Sie zu bedenken,  dass die Geschäftspraxis von Frau H. genau auf die große Anzahl dieser nicht relevanten Verletzungsfolgen, sprich Beträgen, beruht.

...Wie die Anzeigeerstatterin zutreffend anmerkt, hat sie auf ihren Widerspruch hin nur noch eine Mahnung erhalten, die allerdings keine weiteren Forderungen der Beschuldigten enthält.... 

Diese Aussage ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch. Auch beim mehrmaligen Durchlesen meines Schreibens vom 9. 1. 2006 an Sie konnte ich keinen auf diesen Vermerk hinweisenden Satz entdecken. Frau H. hat vielmehr auf keinen meiner Widersprüche reagiert. Einzig von der Firma Allinkasso hat meine Mutter nach entsprechenden Widerspruch im November 2005 bisher noch keine weitere Mahnung erhalten, was sich durchaus noch ändern kann. 

Zudem stellt sich mir die Frage, was ich - in Vertretung meiner inzwischen 87-jährigen Mutter - von den unterschiedlichen Begründungen zur Verfahrenseinstellung der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda zu halten habe. Heißt es bei mir und zahlreichen weiteren Betroffenen,  das Verfahren werde auf Grund des Paragraphen 154 StPO eingestellt, begründete der Sprecher der Fuldaer Staatsanwaltschaft, Herr Staatsanwalt H. W.  die Einstellungen damit, dass die Kläger eingeräumt hätten, in das kostenpflichtige Telefonerotik-Angebot eingewilligt zu haben,  wie Sie hier aus den Fulda-Nachrichten vom 4. Februar ersehen können.

http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=130802

und die üblichen freundlichen Grüße.... :wall:  :wall:  :motz:


----------



## A John (14 Februar 2006)

Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich mich durch das Schreiben dieses Oberstaatsanwalts durchaus leicht veralbert fühlte, habe ich ihm zumindest die ärgerlichsten Formulierungen zurück geschickt.


Der Staatsanwalt wird erfreut sein, nun seine Ruhe vor Dir zu haben. Er weiß jetzt, dass Du keine Erzwingungsklage erhebst.
Und gegenüber einer Behörde mit ethischen oder moralischen Einwänden zu argumentieren ist reine Zeitvergeudung. Das prallt ab, wie ein Schluck Wasser an der Eiger-Nordwand.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Adele (14 Februar 2006)

Letzter Satz des anwaltlichen Schreibens....

Weil gegen die Verfassungseinstellung ein förmliches Rechtsmittel, mithin auch die Möglichkeit der Klageerzwingung *nicht* gegeben ist (3 172 Abs. 2 SAtz 3 StPO), habe ich den Bescheid im Wege der Dienstaufsicht umfänglich nachgeprüft.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2006)

*MC Multimedia*

Hallo zusammen.

Klingt alles recht interessant was in den letzten Wochen alles geschrieben wurde.
Mich würde aber interessieren ob irgendwer schon nen gerichtlichen Bescheid bekommen hat. Vor ein paar Monaten bekam ich den 3. Mahnbescheid von Allinkasso mit der 3. Drohung zu einem gerichtlichen Bescheid. Seitdem hab ich nichts mehr gehört.

Geht es jemanden ähnliche.

servus

Andy!?!


----------



## Reducal (15 Februar 2006)

*Re: MC Multimedia*



			
				Andy!?! schrieb:
			
		

> Geht es jemanden ähnlich.


Ja, schau mal > HIER <. Auf den Mahnbescheid wirst Du erfahrungsgemäß nicht warten müssen - bislang hat in dieser Sache noch niemand einen bekommen, ist zumindest hier noch nicht bekannt geworden. Das Ende der Fahnenstange ist bei Dir erreicht, melde Dich bitte hier wieder, falls da noch was nachkommen sollte.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2006)

Hmmmm,

wenn ich mal ehrlich bin dann bin ich doch arg verwundert. Bei ähnlichen Fällen gab es Hausdurchsuchungen, Verhaftungen, Verurteilungen und Geldstrafen in Millionenhöhe. Und dabei rede ich auch von ausländischen Firmen. Hier ist mit der MCM nun einen Firma mitten in Deutschland und nichts passiert ? Wenn ich mich erinnere ging es in ähnlichen Fällen um Beträgen von unter 50 Euro, und jetzt reichen 240,- Euro nicht mehr ?

Betrüger, zieht einfach in das richtige Bundesland und ihr seit sicher. Früher musste man dafür ins Ausland gehen.....

Armes Deutschland !


----------



## Reducal (15 Februar 2006)

*Fuldaer Phänomen*

Nicht nur Du bist verwundert aber Stammtischparolen reichen nun mal zur Abhilfe nicht aus. Im Übrigen ist das Phänomen derartiger Methoden nicht regional abhängig sondern es hinkt generell an der Gesetzgebung und die ist bundesweit.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Februar 2006)

*Re: Fuldaer Phänomen*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Im Übrigen ist das Phänomen derartiger Methoden nicht regional abhängig sondern es hinkt generell an der Gesetzgebung und die ist bundesweit.


...in Dänemark hat man diese Art der Abrechnung gerichtlich gekippt und fertig. In Deutschland geht das nicht. Auch zur Freude dänischer Firmen, die sich mit versammelter Mannschaft auf Berliner Branchentreffen vergnügen dürfen... nicht wahr, Herr :stumm:
Armes Deutschland? Nuja... normal ist das jedenfalls nicht... :holy:


----------



## Adele (16 Februar 2006)

Wieso kann man diese Art von Abrechnung nicht gerichtlich kippen? Genau das gehört ja mit zu den Zielen der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen (und ist auch meines).  :evil:


----------



## Adele (16 Februar 2006)

Womöglich habe ich mich heute Morgen unglücklich ausgedrückt. Die Frage müsste heißen, wie weit diese Art von Abrechnung bei uns erlaubt ist.   

@ Aka Aka  
Kannst Du mir betr. des Kippens der Abrechnungsmethode in Dänemark die Informationsquelle nennen? Die wollte ich an den sicher schon genervten Referenten und die Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen weiter geben.    :keks:


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2006)

*Quelle*

siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=12579
Quelle: Dänisches Verbraucherministerium
http://www.forbrug.dk/english/dco/dcopressreleases/phonesexservices/

Interessant ist, dass eine relativ unbekannte Firma bei der Klage erwähnt wird... Die Namen der anderen Firmen, die davon betroffen waren, werden bei langjährigen Mitlesern das eine oder andere "oh weh" bzw. "ach die" auslösen...
siehe hier(dänisch)
all billing (sms telecom), secure tele transfer, telecom billing systems, persolvo, ...


----------



## Adele (16 Februar 2006)

@ Aka Aka 

Danke!!!!  Das war superlieb und superschnell!!!!  Ich geb es weiter, als kleinen Anhaltspunkt und nettes Beispiel. Immerhin rückt die Novellierung des wohl nicht ganz so perfekten Telekommunikations immer näher. Vielleicht laufe ich ja wieder gegen Wände und renne mir furchtbar die Birne ein. Aber unversucht mag ich es doch nicht lassen, obwohl A. John den Vergleich vom  Abprallen an der Eiger Nordwand heran zog.   :steinigung:


----------



## Adele (17 Februar 2006)

Sieht so aus, als ginge es betr. MCM bei der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen zunehmend zur Sache, wie die heutige E-Mail von Frau E. V. vermuten lässt:

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 14. Februar, mit welcher Sie uns auf dem Laufenden bzgl. MCMultimedia und der  *(In-)Aktivitäten* der zuständigen Behörden halten. Inzwischen erhalten wir Anfragen von Anwälten, die Mandanten in Rechtsstreitigkeiten gegen MCMultimedia vertreten. Vermutlich müssen wir uns auf einen längeren Kampf einstellen. In der Hoffnung, dass wir ihn erfolgreich bestehen, verbleibe ich

Dr. E. V. 

Referatsleiterin Grundsatz/Produkte/Dienstleistungen

Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen

Was mich dabei ein wenig erstaunt ist, dass betr. MCM überhaupt Anwälte bei der Verbraucherzentrale anfragen müssen.  :-?  Soll das heißen, dass ihnen diese Geschäftsmethode fremd ist oder suchen sie Verbuendete gegen Frau H. und Kumpanen?


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2006)

*mcmultimedia*

hallo zusammen,
erst einmal vielen dank an all die eifrigen beitragschreiber und deren tipps. ich selbst habe alles von strafanzeige bis zum einstellungsbescheid (wenn das so heißt) seitens der staatsanwaltschaft fulda hinter mir, und habe jetzt von allinkasso meine dritte mahnung bekommen. ich hoffe, der tipp, dass nun schluss sei, ist richtig.
toll fände ich zudem eine sammelklage von möglichst vielen leuten. wenn da jemand dran arbeitet oder so - bitte einen link angeben.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Februar 2006)

*Re: mcmultimedia*



			
				gast iii schrieb:
			
		

> toll fände ich zudem eine sammelklage von möglichst vielen leuten.


Empfehlung: weniger amerikanische TV-Serien sehen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

cp


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2006)

hallo cp,
vielen dank für den link. 
nur: woher willst du wissen, ob ich us-tv-serien schaue? du weißt doch gar nicht, wer ich bin.
nix für ungut


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Februar 2006)

gast iii schrieb:
			
		

> nur: woher willst du wissen, ob ich us-tv-serien schaue?


weil dieser Vorschlag fast ausschließlich  auf US-Filmen/Serien beruht, woher  hast du denn die Weisheit? 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab hier ein Update, was meine Sache betrifft:

Nachdem ich im Januar wieder mal von ALLINKASSO eine Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten habe kam heute das hier mit der Post.



> München, 16.02.2006
> 
> Mein Name
> meine Adresse
> ...




Ich finde das nicht sehr erheiternd, daß einem hier z.B. mit Zwangsvollstreckung und Lohnpfändung gedroht wird.

Wie soll ich mich jetzt weiter verhalten?


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Februar 2006)

high schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das nicht sehr erheiternd, daß einem hier z.B. mit Zwangsvollstreckung und Lohnpfändung gedroht wird.


Zwangsvollstreckung und Lohnpfändung  gibt es erst, wenn  ein Titel bei Gericht erstritten wurde 
davor steht erst mal  die Hürde des gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids, wenn dem widersprochen wird
 sieht man sich (wenn überhaupt) vor Gericht wieder, weder das eine  noch das andere ist bisher 
 nach den hier vorliegenden Kenntnissen  erfolgt. Drohungen dieser Art gehören zum
Alltag dieser Branche. 

Meine persönliche Meinung:  ich bezweifle,  dass diese Firma je den Gang zum Gericht wagen wird. 

cp


----------



## Adele (18 Februar 2006)

@ high 

Warte erst mal ab, ob überhaupt ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt. Wie schon mehrfach in diesem langen Thread erwähnt, ist so ein Vordruck, der den Gerichten die Verwaltungsarbeit erleichtern soll, in jedem besseren Schreibwarenladen zu bekommen. Das zuständige Gericht schickt ihn ungeprüft dem angeblichen Schuldner zu. Sollte der tatsächlich bei Dir auftauchen, musst Du ihn spätestens nach 14 Tagen
zurück ans Gericht geschickt haben. 
Ich meine aber, irgendwo in diesem Thread gelesen zu haben, dass Allinkasso sich auch schon mal plötzlich großzügig zeigt und Stundung der Beträge anbietet, wenn die Drohungen nicht fruchten, was die Sache aber nicht netter macht.    :wave:


----------



## Reducal (18 Februar 2006)

Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich dabei ein wenig erstaunt ist, dass betr. MCM überhaupt Anwälte bei der Verbraucherzentrale anfragen müssen.


Tja, da siehste mal wieder wie es laufen kann. Auch Anwälte kochen nur mit Wasser und das ist manchmal ziemlich kalt.  Um beim Mandanten positiv in Erinnerung zu bleiben macht man sich zumindest zu einem Phänomen kundig oder beschäftigt gleich einen Fraudanalysten.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2006)

Hallo....
auch ich wurde von dieser mc multimedia "überrascht". als ich die erste rechnung ins haus bekam war ich recht stutzig. nach n paar tagen dachte ich mir daß ich mir daß ich mal die "seriöse" ortsnummer 0511.... anrufe und mal nachfrage was es soll. als es dann vom band aus hieß daß es 60 €uronen kostet habe ich sofort aufgelegt. nun kam die zweite rechnung ins haus.mittlerweile habe ich für die erste und zweite rechnung je eine mahnung (90€) und für die erste eine über 190€. was für [] das sind.ich habe echt keinen bock für so nen stuss den ich nichtmal in anspruch genommen habe zu zahlen. habe mir eure beiträge zum teil durchgelesen aber weiss dennoch nicht soooo genau was ich nun tun soll. meldet euch doch bitte hier oder über [email protected]   .hab keine lust daß noch die inkassotypen mir schreiben.
ach ja..... wie sieht es da mit der schufa aus????? :-?  die wird ja wohl auch davon erfahren daß man nicht zahlt .... oder??? 

bitte um jeden rat.....
danke schonmal
andreas d.

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction_


----------



## Adele (21 Februar 2006)

Na also... Noch ein nettes Beispiel, dass eine gewisse A. H. unter den Fittichen der Justiz weiter ihren Geschäften nach geht...  

@ Andreas D  

Dieser Thread hat zwei Teile. Nimm Dir mal die Zeit, die komplett durchzulesen und nicht nur zum Teil. Eigentlich steht hier schon alles drin, was Du brauchst, um Deine Lösung zu finden. Der Verweis auf die Schufa gehört jedenfalls wie auch die anderen Drohungen ins Reich der Märchen und Mythen.

Wenn Du Dich detaillierter austauschen möchtest, solltest Du Dich hier anmelden. Das ermöglicht eine Korrespondenz unter pn - sprich: persönliche Nachrichten - unter den Mitgliedern. 

Adele

Ich habe leider noch keine neuen Informationen, von meinen derzeitigen Ansprechpartnern. In der Warteschleife deutscher Bürokratie zu hängen ist ziemlich lästig.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2006)

Ja, ich habe denn auch gestern mal wieder Post aus Petersberg bekommen. Zur Einnerung: gleich, ohne Rechnung, eine Mahnung :evil:  :evil:  :evil: ,jetzt wieder eine(von 90 auf 190 Euronen). Irgendwas mit Einwendungen bei Handynr. MCM- Verweis auf die Kosten 60 Euro usw, usf. Anzeige habe ich vor ca. 4 Wochen nach der Mahnung erstattet und das neuerliche Schreiben bei der Polizei heute abgegeben.
Ich hatte ja per Einschreiben ie Forderung als unbegründet abgelehnt, jedoch war im neuen Schreiben eine Auflistung mit dem Vermerk "leeres Einschreiben", obwohl ich den Internetbericht der Verbraucherzentr. Sachsen, sowie die Mahnungskopie beilegte.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2006)

Hatte von einem Handy vor einiger Zeit bewusst angerufen, weil ich dachte, daß ich von denen mal was hören würde das die meine Adresse herauzukriegen versuchen unter dem Vorwand von Gewinnspielen. Aber bis jetzt kam da nix. Wie lange dauert das, bis die zurückrufen, weil mein Handy nicht eingetragen ist. Die sind doch garantiert an der Adresse interessiert, daß sie die Rechnung dann dorhin verschicken können.


----------



## Adele (22 Februar 2006)

@ Noch ein Gast

Lass Dich von dem Vermerk "Leeres Einschreiben" nicht ion die Irre führen. Das ist lächerlich un gehört in den Bereich "Abgehalfterte Methoden". Das hatte ich auch schon in netter Kombination mit dem so genannten Personalstammbogen. Das ist nur heiße Luft. Lass Dich davon nicht einschüchtern. Unsere von uns allen so heiß geliebte Frau H. versucht nur, ihrer Rechtfertigungspflicht aus dem Weg zu gehen.

@ gerhardi

Ich weiß nicht so Recht, welche Spielchen Du mit MCM zu spielen suchst, und leider auch nicht, wie weit die Staatsanwaltschaft in Fulda in ihren Ermittlungen gegen Frau H. inzwischen ist. Wenn Du eine Prepaid-Karte hast, und auf Rückrufe - so sie dann kommen -  bisher nicht reagiertest, hast Du auch nichts zu befürchten. Ansonsten ist mir Dein Anliegen weiterhin unklar.   
Hättest Du diesen thread gelesen, wüsstest Du mit Sicherheit, woran Du dran bist; es sei denn, dass Deine Interesen weniger gegen als  
*pro* Mcm gerichtet sind.


----------



## Reducal (22 Februar 2006)

Gerhardl schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange dauert das, bis die zurückrufen...


Bei mir waren es auf den Tag genau drei Wochen. Eine Claudia meldete sich und wollte Beate sprechen.


----------



## Adele (23 Februar 2006)

Was lange währt, wird trotzdem nicht besser..... 

 :bigcry: 

In Sachen meines Protestes erhielt ich heute folgendes Schreiben von der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda.

Im obigen Verfahren teile ich bezugnehmend auf Ihr Schreiben vom 5. 2. 2006 mit, dass jede Anzeige, die gegen die Firma MCMultimedia eingeht, einer Einzelfallprüfung unterzogen wird. Demgemäß kommt es zu unterschiedlichen Verfahrensabschlüssen.

Wie übersetze ich das? Jeder, der so dämlich war, aus was für Gründen auch immer bei MCM anzurufen, weil er / sie glaubte, reguläre Festnetznummern seien ungefährlich, ist selber Schuld? 

Im übrigen teile ich mit, dass die vorliegende Akte aufgrund Ihrer Beschwerdeschrift am 3. 2. 06 an die Staatsanwaltschaft bei dem Oberlandesgericht Frankfurt am Main zur Entscheidung weiter geleitet wurde. 

Rxxxx, Oberamtsanwältin

Und was dabei rum kam, ist auf Seite 23 dieses threads zu lesen... 

 :bang:  :motz:


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Februar 2006)

@ Adele

lies dir mal diesen Thread durch 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10477

und dann rechne mal aus,  wenn du die Schadensumme und die dafür verhängte  Haftstrafe auf die Fuldaer 
Beträge proportional umlegst, dann kommst selbst im besten Fall  auf wenige Minuten (Freigang)....

cp


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2006)

*MCMultimedia ek.*

Stand meiner Dinge: Aufforderung zur unferzüglichen Zahlung von EUR 235.75 durch die Allinkasso.Mich langweilen langsam diese Briefchen.Einfach ignorieren! Ruhe bewahren! Bei Rückrufe(was mir auch passiert ist)auflegen! [ edit]  Sich drüber lustig machen! Lächeln!!!!

_aus rechtichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Adele (23 Februar 2006)

@  Captain Picard

Wieso nur kann mich Dein Kommentar überhaupt nicht trösten........ ?   :motz:  :motz:  :laber:


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Februar 2006)

@ Adele 

ich würde dich  gerne trösten  :tröst:  aber ich bin nun mal ein schrecklicher Realist.
Ich bewundere deinen  Einsatz und wünsche dir (und damit allen Betroffenen), dass er von Erfolg gekrönt wird.  

Vielleicht geschehen ja doch noch Zeichen und Wunder und die Amtsträger werden von  Erleuchtung erfüllt ...

cp


----------



## Adele (23 Februar 2006)

@ Captain Picard

Das mit den Amtsträgern würde ich ja gerne glauben, aber in der Warteschleife fällt das ziemlich schwer. Außer noch ein Paar Warnmails an alle zu verschicken, die weder Bizz oder taff gesehen haben (vielleicht kriege ich ja noch hellseherische Fähigkeiten) kann ich momentan nichts machen. Mich noch mal an die bereits angeschriebenen Beamten zu wenden und zu drängeln wäre eher purer Aktionismus.


----------



## Reducal (23 Februar 2006)

Zumindest eines dürfte ziemlich sicher sein, nämlich  dass MCM einen veralteten Adress-Datenbestand hat. Rechnungen werden auch an Empfänger versendet, die ihren Telefonanschluss schon vor einiger Zeit gekündigt hatten und Nummer zwischenzeitlich auf einen neuen Inhaber im selben Ortsbereich läuft.


----------



## stieglitz (23 Februar 2006)

Adele schrieb:
			
		

> @ Captain Picard
> 
> Mich noch mal an die bereits angeschriebenen Beamten zu wenden und zu drängeln wäre eher purer Aktionismus.



Hallo liebe Adele, versuchs doch mal in Gedichtsform.


----------



## Adele (24 Februar 2006)

Tolle Idee, lieber Stieglitz. Vielleicht haben ja Juristen etc. mehr Sinn für Lyrik als für Geschädigte..  8) 
Zumal ich letztens bei einer Lesung mit bekommen habe, dass ein Kölner Jurist Gedichte schreibt und bei der Veranstaltung von einem ehemaligen Landgerichtspräsidenten vorgestellt wurde.

Da tun sich doch echte Chancen auf.....

 :holy:


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2006)

*mcmultimedia e.k.  veröffentlichungen hier*

an unseren sohn (15) kam auch ein Schreiben- er habe eine kostenpflichtige nummer gewählt kosten pro anruf 60,00 €. Was machen wir jetzt? Laufen lassen? Verbraucherschutzberatung Gronau (Westfalen) hatte keine Ahnung und kannte MCMULTIMEDIA nicht. Wäre nett wenn uns mal einer nen Tipp gibt und vieleicht diesen tollen Stattstanwalt in 
Fulda(?) nennt. Danke schön !!


----------



## SEP (24 Februar 2006)

vpsg schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre nett wenn uns mal einer nen Tipp gibt und vieleicht diesen tollen Stattstanwalt in Fulda(?) nennt. Danke schön !!


Ganz bestimmt nicht - auch Amtsträger sind Personen, für deren Nennung hier die Nutzungsbedingungen des Forums gelten.


----------



## Hobiestar (26 Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

wollte nur mal eben schnell den Stand der Dinge übermitteln. Mittlerweile bin ich bei der "zweiten außergerichtlichen Mahnung" und mir wird nun mit der Einleitung des gerichtlichen Mahn- und Vollstreckungsverfahrens gedroht (eingegeangen Ende Januar). Bin gespannt, ob sich nun noch etwas tut.

Kann mir nochmal jemand sagen, ob es ratsam wäre, sich vorsichtshalber jetzt mal mit einem Anwalt in Verbindung zu setzen?

Tja, mal sehen, was sich jetzt noch tut. Ich warte weiter...


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2006)

Hobiestar schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir nochmal jemand sagen, ob es ratsam wäre, sich vorsichtshalber jetzt mal mit einem Anwalt in Verbindung zu setzen?



Das halte ich für unnötig. Warte einfach ab, ob ein Mahnbescheid eintrifft, und falls dem so sein sollte, diesem widersprechen und dann ist immer noch Zeit, einen Anwalt zu konsultieren.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich mich durch den Riesen-Thread gelesen habe. Möchte ich nun Euch mitteilen, daß ich auch haargenau das Gleiche durchgemacht habe. Alle Rechnungen inclusive Mahnungen die ich im Abstand von 4 Wochen  erhalten habe, habe ich jedoch der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda zukommen lassen, die sich bundesweit zentral mit dieser Sache beschäftigt. So das mittlerweile über 500 Anzeigen gegen MC Multimedia laufen. Heute bekam ich jedoch einen anderen Brief, der mir zunächst das Blut in den Adern hat stocken lassen. Es war eine Vorladung der örtlichen Polizeidienststelle. Ich war zunächst ganz schön geschockt, denn ausgefressen habe ich nichts und trotzdem wirds einem ganz mulmig zumute. In dem Brief soll ich als Zeuge bei der örtlichen Polizeidienstelle gegen die Firma MC Multimedia in Petersberg aussagen. ich bin mal gespannt, was dabei herauskommt, falls der eine oder andere hier auch einen Brief von seiner örtlichen Polizeidienststelle bekommen sollte, nicht erschrecken, daß ist mit großer Sicherheit auch so eine amtliche Vorladung. Die machen jetzt Ernst gegen die !!! Falls ihr Interesse habt Informiere ich Euch nächste Woche nach der Vorladung.


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2006)

*zu: Telefon Datenbank veraltet*

MC Multimedia benutzt zur identifikation von Anrufern die KlickTel 2004 Rückwertssuche.


----------



## Adele (2 März 2006)

Heute habe ich, natürlich mit "vorzüglicher Hochachtung" einen netten Brief vom Hessischen Justizministerium erhalten, betr. meiner Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde vom 14. 02. gegen den Bescheid des Generalstaatsanwalts wie folgt:

Ihre oben angegebene Eingabe, die ich als weitere Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde gegen den Bescheid des Generalstaatsanwalts beim Oberlandesgericht Frankfurt am Main vom 08. 02. verstehe, wurde mir mit der Verfahrensakte 3 Jsxxxx der Staatsanwaltschaft bei dem Landgericht Fulda vorgelegt. Ich habe den Vorgang eingehend geprüft, sehe jedoch keine Veranlassung für Maßnahmen der Dienstaufsicht. 
Um Wiederholungen zu vermeiden, nehme ich im vollen Umfang au die Ausführungen des Generalstaatsanwalts bei dem Oberlandesgericht Frankfurt am Main in seinem Bescheid vom 08. 02. 2006 Bezug.

Ihre weitere Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde weise ich damit zurück. 

Im Auftrag 
Bxxxxx        

 :bash:  :steinigung:  :wall: 

So wird man Nervensägen los, die einem Arbeit aufhalsen wollen. Frau H. wird es freuen


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

hey, unser sohn wurde auch mit einem gutschein von karstadt geködert. wir haben darüber gesprochen und ein widerspruch eingelegt und wollten nur noch abwarten. die forderungen waren schon bei 190 €, nun haben wir gesehen dass unser sohn die summe ende januar von seinem konto überwiesen hat, weil er angst bekommen hat. er hat aber nicht telefoniert, er wurde auf seinem handy angerufen. werden uns jetzt an die polizei wenden, oder hat jemand einen vorschlag was wir machen können?


----------



## Reducal (5 März 2006)

habby schrieb:
			
		

> .... dass unser sohn die summe ende januar von seinem konto überwiesen hat, weil er angst bekommen hat.
> werden uns jetzt an die polizei wenden, oder hat jemand einen vorschlag was wir machen können?


Das Kind ist damit endstief in den Brunnen gefallen, das holt Euch auch keine Polizei mehr raus. Er hat bezahlt und damit das Ziel der Initaiatoren erreicht. Nun wäre ein Anwalt angesagt, der dem Sohnemann über die Instanzen das Geld wieder zurück holt - wenn das überhaupt möglich ist.


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

Das Geld kannste ein für alle Male in den Wind schreiben. Selbst wenn Du einen Anwalt damit beauftragen würdest, daß Geld zurückzufordern, dann käme der Anwalt sicher teuerer wie der Verlustwert an sich.


----------



## Girgel (6 März 2006)

Henrys schrieb:
			
		

> Das Geld kannste ein für alle Male in den Wind schreiben. Selbst wenn Du einen Anwalt damit beauftragen würdest, daß Geld zurückzufordern, dann käme der Anwalt sicher teuerer wie der Verlustwert an sich.



Bei solchen pauschalen Beurteilungen wäre ich immer vorsichtig.

Stichwort: Kosten für Rechtsverfolgung.

Aber wofür gibt es hier altgediente Juristen im Forum?? Die Beurteilung eines Rechtskundigen wäre hier interessant.

Grüsse


----------



## Der Jurist (6 März 2006)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Henrys schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da gibt es ein Problem: Entweder das Gesagte bleibt an der Oberfläche oder es wird zur unerlaubten Rechtsberatung.
Daraus folgt:  :stumm:


----------



## Girgel (6 März 2006)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Da gibt es ein Problem: Entweder das Gesagte bleibt an der Oberfläche oder es wird zur unerlaubten Rechtsberatung.
> Daraus folgt:  :stumm:



@ Jurist:

Problem erkannt. 

Umso wichtiger ist es, dass Nichtfachleute sich mit ihren Einschätzungen zurückhalten und die Betroffenen diese Einschätzungen nicht für bare Münze nehmen.



Grüsse


----------



## KatzenHai (6 März 2006)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Stichwort: Kosten für Rechtsverfolgung.
> 
> Aber wofür gibt es hier altgediente Juristen im Forum?? Die Beurteilung eines Rechtskundigen wäre hier interessant.


Gibt's teilweise schon:

In den Darstellungen "Aufwandsentschädigung für Verteidigung" und "Inkassokosten - Wieviel muss gezahlt werden?". 

Die Kosten für ein Gerichtsverfahren sind (pro Seite) meistens 2,5 der Gebühren, also aus den Darstellungen errechenbar.

Jedenfalls bei einer gezahlten Forderung von 190 € stimmt dieses hier:





			
				Henrys schrieb:
			
		

> Das Geld kannste ein für alle Male in den Wind schreiben. Selbst wenn Du einen Anwalt damit beauftragen würdest, daß Geld zurückzufordern, dann käme der Anwalt sicher teuerer wie der Verlustwert an sich.


so nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

Nun hatte ich ja außer die Rechnung erhalten zu haben die Mahnung über 90 Eus bekommen- stinkt also schon mal. Habe mir dann einen detaillierten Einzelnachweis bei der Telekom geholt und siehe da 7 Sek. zur betreff. Zeit wurden über Telekom mit rd. o,85 Eus abgerechnet. Damit dann, nachdem ich wie die Verbr. zentralen raten, Anzeige erstattet und noch ein Gespräch mit der Juristin bei der Verbr. zentr. in Heide geführt, was mir 13,00 Eus kostete. Anbei: die 7 sec. wurden als T- Vote- Call auf dem Einzelnachweis verrechnet. Wir waren einkaufen und der Sohnemann sagt nach wie vor, er hätte nicht telefoniert. Ist sowas möglich, also ohne zu telefonieren ein Gespräch angerechnet zu bekommen? Nun hat sich ja die nächste Mahnung über 190 Eus eingestellt. Was soll ich denn nun machen? Gegen diesen habe ich per Einschreiben auch nochmal protestiert und geschrieben, das ich keine Rechnung bekam. Außerdem stand weiter darin ich hätte einen Vertrag mit dem Verein, obgleich ich weder einen Vertrag zugesendet, noch einen unterschrieben habe. Hätte ich eine Rechtsschutz, könnten die sich damit...- hab ich aber nicht! Wieviele Mahnungen etc. gibt es denn und was kann mir da eigentlich passieren? Ungewißheit ist natürlich das Ding, wo die drauf reiten.
Kripo rief nochmal an, um von mir den Einzelnachweis zu erfragen, den ich hingefaxt habe. 
Was passiert als nächstes???


----------



## Reducal (6 März 2006)

Noch ein Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...die 7 sec. wurden als T- Vote- Call auf dem Einzelnachweis verrechnet. Wir waren einkaufen und der Sohnemann sagt nach wie vor, er hätte nicht telefoniert.
> 
> Was passiert als nächstes???


Will ja nicht unken aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Dein Sohn munkelt ist recht hoch - womöglich kann er sich (vielleicht aus Scham) nur nicht mehr erinnern. Dass eine 0137er Nummer zur Anwendung kam ist auch recht neu, kannst die mal posten (ggf. angemeldet per *P*rivater *N*achricht)?


----------



## ruthschwald (7 März 2006)

Hallo.inzwischen ist die MCM auch im Schwarzwald tätig!Habe Anfang Februar
eine merkwürdige Rechnung bekommen.Habe diese sofort zur Polizei gebracht und dort erfahren, das "einige" Akten über besagte Firma bestehen  und Verfahren anhängig sind. Leider ist es so, dass die Firma inzwischen mit ihren merkwürdigen Nummern auch auf der Telefonrechnung auftaucht bzw. nur mit einer Nummer :evil: Dadurch wird es schwerer dagegen vorzugehen. Habe von der Polizei den Hinweis auf dieses Forum bekommen und würde gerne wissen, ob auch andere von dieser neuen "Masche" betroffen sind und was man da tun kann? Soll ich der Firma direkt schreiben? Oder sollte ich einfach mal abwarten, was weiter passiert?


----------



## Captain Picard (7 März 2006)

ruthschwald schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist es so, dass die Firma inzwischen mit ihren merkwürdigen
> Nummern auch auf der Telefonrechnung auftaucht


in welcher Form? 

cp


----------



## ruthschwald (7 März 2006)

Also, die Nummer ist 0511XXXXXX und taucht insgesamt viermal auf-inerhalb von 1 1/2 Minuten. Wurde auch von der t-com mit 85,- Cent in Rechnung gestellt  Kenne keinen, der die Nummer hat.


----------



## Teleton (7 März 2006)

Dass die Rufnummer auf Deinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis auftaucht ist nicht neu und erstmal nur ein Indiz dafür, dass von Deinem Anschluss aus bei einer Rufnummer der MCM angerufen wurde. 

Die Frage ist nun, ob daraus folgt, dass auch ein Vertrag (zu den von MCM  behaupteten Bedingungen) zustande gekommen ist. 
Lies Dich diesbezüglich  mal durch den ganzen Thread.


----------



## KatzenHai (7 März 2006)

Inlandsgespräch nach 0511, Gesamtdauer 1,5 Minuten, und dafür 85 €?

Welcher Tarif ist das? Hat die T-Com hierfür ne Erklärung??


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2006)

@ rutschwald,

warst Du dieser Gast > HIER <, der mit den *0,*85 €?


----------



## KatzenHai (7 März 2006)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Inlandsgespräch nach 0511, Gesamtdauer 1,5 Minuten, und dafür 85 €?


Wenn's natürlich nur 0,85 € sind, hat sich meine Frage erledigt ...


----------



## Captain Picard (7 März 2006)

ruthschwald schrieb:
			
		

> Also, die Nummer ist 0511XXXXXX und taucht insgesamt viermal auf-inerhalb von 1 1/2 Minuten. Wurde auch von der t-com mit 85,- Cent in Rechnung gestellt  Kenne keinen, der die Nummer hat.


Zusatzfragen: 
Handelt es sich um Festnetz? 
Sind die vier Positionen einzeln aufgeschlüsselt?
Sind die letzten Ziffern der Nummern ausgeixt, also kein ungekürzter  Einzelverbindungsnachweis?

Existiert PC mit Internetzugang? 

cp


----------



## ruthschwald (7 März 2006)

*Zusatzfragen*

Nein, die letzten Ziffern sind nicht ausgeixxt. Innerhalb von 1 1/2 Minuten sollen wir zweimal die selbe Rufnummer angewählt haben. da wir einen Sondertarif haben (200 Einheiten frei), wurde erst vermittelt und dann berechnet. Normaler Preis:17,-cent pro Minute.
Die t-com-dame meinte nur, dass bei Inanspruchnahme besonderer Dienste, diese auch gesondert und detailliert aufgeführt würden.
Ja, damals bestand noch ein "normaler" Internetzugang.Könnte es also ein Dailer gewesen sein?
MCM besteht laut Polizei übrigens nur aus zwei Personen-einem Ehepaar.
Sie tätigt die Anrufe, oder was immer, er sorgt für die Vollstreckung(nennt sich Detektiv).
Bis dato gibt es noch keinen wirksamen Titel - soll ich mich also mit MCM in Verbindung setzen und offiziell die Zahlung verweigern?


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

*Re: Zusatzfragen*



			
				ruthschwald schrieb:
			
		

> Normaler Preis:17,-cent pro Minute.



Verstehe ich das richtig, dass 0,17 EUR pro Minute für den Anruf einer Hannover Festnetznummer berechnet wurden?

Das wäre seltsam, denn laut telefaq.de sei das Weiterleiten eines eingehenden Rufes zwar möglich, aber prinzipiell zahle jeder immer nur die Verbindung, die er selbst aufgebaut habe.

Und auch die teuersten Anbieter verlangen nicht mehr als 0,092 EUR pro Minute im deutschen Festnetz.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 März 2006)

*Re: Zusatzfragen*



			
				ruthschwald schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, damals bestand noch ein "normaler" Internetzugang.Könnte es also ein Dialer gewesen sein?


Das ist eine  Vermutung, genaueres  könnte man nur durch "Inaugenscheinnahme" des PC feststellen.
Kurzverbindungen per Dialer (auch zu "normalen" Festnetznummern) hat es immer wieder
in der Vergangenheit gegeben. 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, die Nr. ist 01377370(XXX)


----------



## Teleton (7 März 2006)

Also ich verstehe Ruthschwald so.
Sie erhält eine Rechnung der MCM für "Telefongespräche vom xx.xx.06". Dazu korrespondierend finden sich mehrere Anrufe zu einer Rufnummer 0511XXXXXX auf der Rechnung/EVN der DTAG für die die "normalen" (nicht grade preisgünstigen) Entgelte für Ferngespräche abgerechnet wurden. Die Polizei meint nun 





> "Dadurch wird es schwerer dagegen vorzugehen"


, da der zuständige Beamte vermutete dass durch den EVN belegt sei, dass Anrufe zur MCM von Ruthschwalds Anschluss aus erfolgten.
Kann ich zwar nicht nachvollziehen, da eine Telefonverbindung zu MCM noch lange nicht beweist dass auch ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist und kein strafrechtlich relevantes Verhalten vorliegt, scheint aber vorherrschende Auffassung bei den zuständigen Bearbeitern zu sein.




> Die t-com-dame meinte nur, dass bei Inanspruchnahme besonderer Dienste, diese auch gesondert und detailliert aufgeführt würden.


Die t-com-dame hat offensichtlich echte "Mehrwert"dienste die über die Telefonrechnung abgerechnet werden mit Diensten die am Telefon erbracht und gesondert berechnet werden durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ rutschwald,
> warst Du dieser Gast > HIER <, der mit den *0,*85 €?


Nee, ich war dieser Gast... Wieso kann denn diese Fa. sich herausnehmen dafür, obwohl die Telekom, wie sie auf dem Einzelnachweis schreiben und ja auch gesagt haben: Es ist alles bezahlt! (0,85 ct.). 
Irgendwie ist man komplett fertig. Sich über irgendwelche Dinge zu freuen funktioniert nicht mehr! Für mich und meine Frau ist das Psychoterror. Irgendwie denke ich überweisen und dann ist Ruhe! 
Diese Ungewißheit, was wird macht mich einfach fertig, denn mit sowas und dem ganzen Drumherum habe ich nie was zu tun gehabt.


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2006)

Wenn Du mal etwas Zeit hast, dann lieste Dir mal die Postings um das Fuldaer Phänomen ab > HIER < durch. Ich bezweifle, dass Du danach noch zahlen würdest und behaupte, dass Du anschließend der Sache beruhigter entgegen siehst.


----------



## Teleton (7 März 2006)

Noch ein Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, ich war dieser Gast... Wieso kann denn diese Fa. sich herausnehmen dafür, obwohl die Telekom, wie sie auf dem Einzelnachweis schreiben und ja auch gesagt haben: Es ist alles bezahlt! (0,85 ct.).


Wenn Du eine Pizza per Telefon bestellst ist der Kaufpreis nicht mit den Telefongebühren abgegolten. MCM verkauft halt keine Pizzas sondern "Gespräche" die dafür anfallenden Entgelte für die Verbindungsherstellung bei Deinem Telefonanbieter =0,85 € haben damit nix zu tun, die Ware "Gespräch"wird gesondert berechnet. 


> Irgendwie ist man komplett fertig. Sich über irgendwelche Dinge zu freuen funktioniert nicht mehr! Für mich und meine Frau ist das Psychoterror. Irgendwie denke ich überweisen und dann ist Ruhe!
> Diese Ungewißheit, was wird macht mich einfach fertig, denn mit sowas und dem ganzen Drumherum habe ich nie was zu tun gehabt.


Du solltest Dir die Sache nicht so zu Herzen nehmen, es kann Dir immer wieder passieren, dass jemand bestehende oder nicht bestehende Forderungen gegen Dich geltend macht.
Bevor Du zahlst solltest Du alle Beiträge zum Thema nochmal durchlesen.


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

Trotzdem bleibt immer noch die Ungewißheit. 7 Sekunden sind ja nunmal drauf. Hab ja schon gelesen wie ein Weltmeister. Sicher ist das ja die Masche, die diese MCM`s erfolgreich durchziehen.


----------



## Timster (7 März 2006)

Noch ein Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ... Irgendwie ist man komplett fertig. Sich über irgendwelche Dinge zu freuen funktioniert nicht mehr! Für mich und meine Frau ist das Psychoterror. Irgendwie denke ich überweisen und dann ist Ruhe!
> Diese Ungewißheit, was wird macht mich einfach fertig, denn mit sowas und dem ganzen Drumherum habe ich nie was zu tun gehabt. ...


Das genau ist ein Grund, warum diese Masche funktioniert. Nicht zahlen! Du brauchst Dir auf Basis der bis heute mit MCM gemachten Erfahrungen keine Sorgen machen. Es ist noch kein Fall bekannt geworden, in dem MCM tatsächlich einen "gerichtlichen" Mahnbescheid hat zustellen lassen, geschweige denn tatsächlich einen Titel erwirkt hat. Einmalig Einspruch erheben und den Rest des Schriftverkehrs zu den Akten legen.


----------



## Timster (7 März 2006)

Noch ein Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ... 7 Sekunden sind ja nunmal drauf. ...


Lass sie drauf sein, das ist nicht der entscheidende Punkt. Die Frage ist: Hast Du einen Vertrag mit MCM geschlossen oder nicht?

Ich habe mehr wie 7 Sekunden auf dem EVN, aber seit mehr als einem Jahr Ruhe (nach Allinkasso und einer Forderung von ca. 200 Euro inklusive Detektiv ).


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

Wie soll ich den gemacht haben? Unterschrieben habe ich nichts und das Unterschriebene ist doch d a s Entscheidende, oder ?


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2006)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Unterschrieben habe ich nichts und das Unterschriebene ist doch d a s Entscheidende, oder ?


...mehr oder, denn im Rahmen der Telekommunikation und im Internet gelten etwas andere Regeln als im althergebrachten Geschäftsverkehr. Gerade deshalb ist es ja auch so einfach, die nicht unbedingt berechtigte Forderung einer MC Multimedia auszusitzen.


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

Was wären denn z. B. da eigentlich "Vertragsabschlüsse", auf die sich diese Fa. berufen könnte?
Reducal: die 0137 Nr. war 01377370XXX, ein "T- Votecall"...


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2006)

Hier dürfte zweifelsfrei ein Missbrauch der Nummer vorliegen. T-Com schreibt dazu dieses > HIER <. Schün zu lesen auch das:





> Die seriöse Nutzungsart ist durch unsere Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen festgelegt.
> Desweiteren wird bereits bei der Anmeldung auf das Angebot der Nutzung geachtet. Im laufenden Betrieb *werden die Anwendungen gescreent*.


Demnach prüft die T-Com, welches Angebot hier genutzt wird.

Du solltest Dich auf jeden Fall unter Benennung der vollständigen Nummer direkt mit einer Beschwerde an die Bundesnetzagentur wenden ([email protected])* und allein schon gegen die Einzelpositionen auf der Rechnung kannst Du telefonisch einen "Einwand" setzen (Nummer siehe oben rechts auf dem Blatt). Einen Vertragsschluss, über die Nutzung der Nummer hinaus, kann ich zumindest in dieser Sache nicht erkennen, da faktisch nicht möglich und mEn sogar illegal. Allein schon die Tatsache, dass die Nummer anscheinend für fremde Dienste missbraucht wird, macht den Folgevertrag mEn nichtig (Erregung eines Irrtums).

_*Rufnummernspam trifft zwar nicht zu, Sache wird aber sicherlich gleichwohl behandelt - eher noch bevorzugt._


----------



## Teleton (7 März 2006)

Noch ein Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Was wären denn z. B. da eigentlich "Vertragsabschlüsse", auf die sich diese Fa. berufen könnte?
> Reducal: die 0137 Nr. war 01377370XXX, ein "T- Votecall"...


Die Verwendung von 0137xxx Nummern hätte allerdings eine neue Qualität. Irgendwie passt das aber m.E. mit dem Geschäftsmodel nicht ganz zusammen. Das beruht doch darauf im Rahmen einer Bandansage plötzlich einen Preishinweis zu erteilen und ein "Nichtauflegen" als Vertragsschluss zu werten. Das fällt bei einer 7 Sekunden langen Verbindung weg.

Bist Du ganz sicher dass hier nicht zwei Sachverhalte zufällig zur fast gleichen Zeit stattgefunden haben? Gibt es in zeitlicher  Nähe zur von MCM mitgeteilten Anwahlzeit Ferngespräche zu Rufnummern die Dir unbekannt sind?


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2006)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du ganz sicher dass hier nicht zwei Sachverhalte zufällig zur fast gleichen Zeit stattgefunden haben?


Das dachte ich mir auch. War da nicht der Sohnemann allein zu Haus?


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2006)

*noch ein gast*

Muß ich nochmal nachsehen. Aber nur bekannte Nummern davor. Allerdings sind da noch Tage vorher auch "T- Votecalls" unter ähnlichen Nummer, also 0137... drauf. Für die wurde gottseidank nichts gemahnt. Rechnung gibts ja eh nicht, sondern gleich Mahnung über 90,00 Eus, 190 Eus und was sonst noch kommen mag.


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2006)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings sind da noch Tage vorher auch "T- Votecalls" unter ähnlichen Nummer, also 0137... drauf.


Ups, da kommt man der Sache doch schon näher - könnte man gleich Entwarnung hinsichtlich der *angeblichen* 0137er Nummer von MCM geben (Gerücht).


----------



## Teleton (8 März 2006)

Ich denke nach dieser Info auch, dass mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit die 0137ner nix mit der MCM Rechnung zu tun haben. Für den Fall, dass Du keine  "fremde" Nummer auf dem EVN findest: Wie lange hast Du den Anschluss insbesondere die Rufnummer schon?
Beim Prüfen des EVN daran denken, dass die Uhr bei MCM nicht zwangsläufig  richtig gehen muss also auch die Zeiten drumherum beäugen.


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2006)

Habe heute auch so ein Brief bekommen, allerdings drücken die sich in recht merkwürdigen Beamtendeutsch aus. 
Was bedeutet oder ist mit "Weiterungen" gemeint ?


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2006)

In welchem Zusammenhang?


----------



## KatzenHai (8 März 2006)

Klaus-Ki schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute auch so ein Brief bekommen, allerdings drücken die sich in recht merkwürdigen Beamtendeutsch aus.
> Was bedeutet oder ist mit "Weiterungen" gemeint ?


Ist kein "Beamtendeutsch" - die meisten Juristen sind keine Beamten.

"Weiterungen" ist eine typische Juristensprech-Variante der Begriffe "Erweiterungen", "zusätzlicher Ärger", "Eskalation" oder "Dann geht's richtig los."

Klassische Formulierung am Ende eines Mahn- oder Aufforderungsschreibens:
"_Wir gehen davon aus, dass Sie angesichts der klaren Sach- und Rechtslage vorstehende Pflichten innerhalb der gesetzten Fristen erfüllen werden. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, haben Sie sich alle späteren Weiterungen selbst zuzuschreiben."_

Ist manchmal hilfreich, meistens aber so was von "Von oben herab",  dass es atmosphärisch eher schadet. Ist sich der Anspruchsteller-Anwalt sicher, braucht er die Klausel nicht. Ist er sich nicht sicher, wirkt es wie Angstkläffen ...

P.S.: Die Nachfrage hier zeigt im Übrigen mal wieder, dass unverständliches Juristendeutsch der Sache des Mandanten und der Rechtsfindung nicht dient ...


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2006)

Ich wieder!
Habe mir gerade den detaillierten Einzelnachweis rausgekramt. Liste mal auf, was ich von Telekom habe:
9.12. um 10.16.56, 1 Min.33:01805 2xxx, Service 0180 Tarifart Standard
12.12.um 16.54.55,4min,47: 01801223xxx serv. St.
15.12. um 14.20.41, 5 sec.: 01377374xxx, T-Vote Call, Votum Standard
21.12. um20.46.23, 28sec.: 01377370xxx, T-Vote St.
21.12. um20.47.58(also 91 sec. später) 18sec.:01377370xxx,T-Vo...
21.12. um20.58.11, 8min, 18:01803380xxx, Serv. 0180...
28.12. um16.40.04, 1sec., 01377370xxx, T- Vo....
und nun der geliebte 29.12. um 10.57.00, 7 sec. 01377370xxx, T- Vot...
dann gehts am 3.1., 4.1., 5.1., und 7.1. mitjeweils 018053xxx, 01803556xxx, 01803646xxx und 01801801xxx, alles Servicce Standard weiter. Das sind die Telekomabrechnungen. Bei "Arcor" stehen die Internetverbindungen drauf. Davon habe ich allerdings keinen detaillierten Einzelnachweis. 
Den Anschluß/ Rufnr.  habe ich seit 1989.


----------



## Teleton (8 März 2006)

Wie Ihr habt im gesamten Dezember kein einziges normales Ferngespräch geführt sondern nur über T-Votes und 0180-Service Nummern gesprochen?

Gesucht wird ein Ferngespräch zu einer "normalen" geografischen Rufnummer. Je nachdem wo ihr wohnt u.U. auch ein Ortsgespräch zu einer unbekannten Nummer. 

P.S.:Melde Dich doch mal hier an (kost nix und ist ganz harmlos) dann muss man nicht immer rätseln mit welchem Gast man zu tun hat.


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2006)

Noch ein Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wieder!


Zu vermuten steht, dass irgendwer in Deinem häuslichen Umfeld dringenden Bedarf sieht, allen umworbenen Schmarrn zu bedienen - jugendlicher Leichtsinn vielleicht? Läuft bei Euch womöglich oft MTV, Viva, Bravo-TV, 9 Live, Big Brother, DSDS oder Supermodel?


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2006)

So nun habe ich mich mal registriert- mal sehen ob es klappt.
Sicher guckt der Sohnemann die eine oder andere Sendung, hat aber natürlich da nicht angerufen... Trotzdem scheint dies aber auf Mißbrauch der 01377- Nummern zu gehen. Deshalb ist mir auch schon etwas wohler. Habe "Arcor"noch einmal gebeten, mir einen auch hoffentlich detaillierten EN zu senden. 
Was ist eigentlich, wenn man den MCM- Blödsinn verweigert anzunehmen?


----------



## noch ein gast (10 März 2006)

Voll daneben, gleich 2x. Dann noch mit dem Forennamen einer Bogensportseite, wo ich auch aktiv bin. Die obige Antwort ist aber dennoch meine.


----------



## Reducal (10 März 2006)

nordbogen schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich, wenn man den MCM- Blödsinn verweigert anzunehmen?


Wenn du genau weißt, was in welchem Umschlag drin ist, geht die Sendung zurück. Die Vergangenheit zeigt, dass es egal ist, ob man den Brief bekommt oder nicht. Irgendwann (wenn zwischenzeitlich nicht bezahlt wurde) kommt Allinkasso aus München, bläht sich mit 2 oder 3 Schreiben auf und am Ende geht dem Forderungsversuchsballon die Luft aus. Es würde erst mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zur Sache gehen, doch den scheut man anscheindend. Schlimm ist aber auch der nicht, einfach Häkchen an der richtigen Stelle setzen!


----------



## Girgel (11 März 2006)

Kurzer Bericht:

Bekanntlich habe ich eine neg. Feststellungsklage gegen MCM betrieben und diese auch problemlos gewonnen.

Jetzt habe ich die entstandenen Kosten gegen Frau A.H. geltend gemacht. Auch das hat problemlos funktioniert.

Gestern habe ich von meinem Anwalt einen V-Scheck bekommen.

Die ganze Aktion bestehend aus Klage und Kosten ist stressfrei über die Bühne gegangen und hat mich unterm Strich keinen Cent gekostet.

Eswar die Befürchtung hier im Forum, dass man auf seinen Kosten sitzenbleiben könnte, dem ist sicher nicht so.

Die Einzige, der im Verhältnis zur Forderung hohe Kosten entstanden sind, ist die aus Funk und Fernsehen bekannte Frau A.H.

Also nochmal meine Anregung:

Wenn möglichst viele meinem Beispiel folgen und den recht einfachen Weg der neg. Feststellungsklage bestreiten, kann man der MCM relativ einfach die Geschäftsgrundlage entziehen, weil sie mit jeder verlorenen Klage ordentlich drauflegt, was auf Dauer bekanntlich nicht funktionieren kann.

Wenn jeder nur abwartet, dass die StA Fulda oder gar die Politik endlich mal aufwacht, wird Frau H. noch sehr lange Ihrem Geschäft nachgehen können.

Grüsse aus Ufr.


----------



## noch ein gast (12 März 2006)

Das hört sich ja positiv an! Wie funktioniert das genau mit dieser Klage? Da ja scheinbar ein Mißbrauch der 01377- Nummern auf dem Tisch liegt, bin ich ja scheinbar aus`m Schneider. Wann hast du den denn geltend gemacht? Wie lange zieht sich der Prozeß denn eigentlich mit MCM und Allinkasso hin? Normalerweise müßte Allinkasso ja auch gleich eine Anzeige mitbekommen, wegen Zusammenarbeit mit eben dieser einschlägig bekannten "Firma".


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 März 2006)

noch ein gast schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich ja positiv an! Wie funktioniert das genau mit dieser Klage? Da ja scheinbar ein Mißbrauch der 01377- Nummern auf dem Tisch liegt, bin ich ja scheinbar aus`m Schneider.


Welche 01377? Ist A.H. Betreiberin der Nummer? Ich hab das wohl noch nicht ganz kapiert mit MCM/0137. Erkläre mir das mal jemand 


> Was wären denn z. B. da eigentlich "Vertragsabschlüsse", auf die sich diese Fa. berufen könnte?
> Reducal: die 0137 Nr. war 01377370XXX, ein "T- Votecall"...


welche 0137?


----------



## Reducal (13 März 2006)

noch ein gast schrieb:
			
		

> Da ja scheinbar ein Mißbrauch der 01377- Nummern auf dem Tisch liegt, bin ich ja scheinbar aus`m Schneider.


Das halte ich in Deinem Fall immer noch für ein Gerücht. Mit den 0137er-Nummernproblem bist Du hier womöglich im falschen Thread. Dass Du eine Rechnung von der MCM bekommen hast, hat womöglich mit diesen Nummern nichts zu tun.
Wieso willst Du aus dem Schneider sein, wo doch evtl. Dein Sohn die Nummern unbedarft aber absichtlich angerufen hat, während Du nicht zu Hause warst? :gruebel:


----------



## noch ein gast (13 März 2006)

Weil eben die Nr. zu dem Zeitpunkt auf der Telekomrechnung auftaucht. Nun werde ich allerdings schon wieder unsicher.


----------



## Reducal (13 März 2006)

noch ein gast schrieb:
			
		

> Zeitpunkt


Sekundengenau oder gibt es leichte Aweichungen zwischen der Telefon- und der MCM-Rechnung? Es ist eher unwahrscheinlich, dass die Zeitrechnungen beider Systeme übereinstimmen.


----------



## Teleton (13 März 2006)

noch ein gast schrieb:
			
		

> Weil eben die Nr. zu dem Zeitpunkt auf der Telekomrechnung auftaucht. Nun werde ich allerdings schon wieder unsicher.


Ich dachte den Einzelverbindungsnachweis mit den Fern- und Ortsgesprächen hast Du noch gar nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2006)

Hallo,
meienem Kumpel erging es so wie vielen hier. Er bekam einen Anruf über einen Gewinn eines DVD-Players, gab seine Adresse an und schon kam die erste Rechnung. Dies war Ende 2004. Nach drei Mahnungen von MCM kamen 3 Mahnungen von Allinkasso, wobei schon nach dem ersten Brief mit rechtlichen Konsequenzen gedroht wurde falls nicht bezahlt werden würde. Nach dem dritten Brief von Allinkasso waren die schon bei ca 300 Euro angekommen. Nun kam der insgeamt 7. Brief, aber diesesmal wieder von MCM und der Betrag ist wundersamer Weise wieder auf 195 Euro geschrumpft. Witzig dabei, dass seit 5 Briefen immer von der letzten Chance geredet wird gerichtliche Schritte zu vermeiden.
Ich denke, die einzigsten, die gerichtliche Schritte vermeiden wollen ist die Firma MCM.

Also schön die Briefe ignorieren, denn nur dann wird diese [ edit]  aufhören, da der Aufwand die ganze Sache nicht mehr lohnenswert macht.


----------



## Timster (15 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... Nach dem dritten Brief von Allinkasso waren die schon bei ca *300 Euro* angekommen. ...


Rekord!


----------



## SEP (22 März 2006)

Zwischenthread abgetrennt, da nicht hierher gehörend. _ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Adele (22 März 2006)

Auf meine Nachfrage über den aktuellen Stand der geplanten Novellierung des Telekommunikationsgesetzes betr. der Geschäftsmethoden von MCM erhielt ich heute folgende Antwort von der Leiterin der Verbraucherzentrale Fr. E. V.

Der vorgelegte Referentenentwurf der TKG wurde von unserem Bundesverband kritisiert 
vzbv.de und in der Zwischenzeit auch eine Stellungnahme dazu erarbeitet, die dem Bundeswirtschaftsministerium am 1. März 2006 übersandt wurde. Darin schlägt der vzbv u.a. im A7 45p (Auskunftsanspruch) über zusätzliche Leistungen) Ergänzungen vor, die aus den 
Erfahrungen mit der Firma MCMultimedia resultieren und begründet diese Ergänzungen entsprechend. Darin wird u.a. gefordert, dass die Beweislast für Grund und Gegenstand des Entgeltanspruchs, der nicht 
ausschließlich Gegenleistung einer Verbindungsleistung ist, der Anspruchsteller tragen soll. In der Begründung heißt es, dass der 
Anbieter darzulegen und zu beweisen habe, dass ein rechtswirksamer Vertrag vorliegt, auf dessen Grundlage die vertraglich vereinbarte 
Leistung erbracht wurde.  Die Anwendung des Anscheinsbeweises analog der 
Regelung für die Abrechnung der reinen Verbindungsleistung auf die 
Abrechnung sogenannter "Mehrwertdienstleistungen" ist nicht sachgrecht. 
Schließlich ist das Herstellen einer Verbindung kein ausreichendes 
Indiz für das Erbringen einer darüber hinausgehenden Dienstleistung.

In Kürze wird es eine Anhörung zum Referentenentwurf geben. Wir hoffen, dass entsprechende Nachbesserungsvorschläge Berücksichtigung finden. 

Dr. E. V. Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen

Da könnte man ja glatt auf die Reaktion der Damen und Herren Politiker auf diese Eingabe neugierig werden, 

  :crazy:


----------



## katten (23 März 2006)

*mc multimedia e.K.*

habe von dieser firma post bekommen, wo nach ich für 190 euro ihre dienste in anspruchgenommen haben soll. da ich aber schon seit zwei jahren nicht mehr unter dieser adresse wohne, finde ich das ziemlich lustig.

würde mich über hilfe freuen.

gruß aus norwegen karsten[/b]


----------



## Reducal (23 März 2006)

Du bist in Norwegen und brauchst unsere Hilfe nicht. Lies mal einige Seiten zurück, dann wirst Du schnell erkennen, dass die MCMler mit veralteten Datenbanken arbeiten.


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

*MC Multimedia*

Hallo,
möchte jeden darum bitten Strafanzeige gegen diese dubiose Firma zustellen.
Bin selber betroffen ,das heißt mein minderjähriger Sohn.
Er wurde vor einiger Zeit von dieser Firma angerufen, er hätte angeblich einen Warengutschein von Karstadt gewonnen, dumm wie Kinder nun mal sind gab er seine vollständige Adresse raus und drei Wochen später flatterte eine Rechnung über 45,-€ ins Haus. Habe sofort Strafanzeige gestellt, die Polizei kennt diese Firma man sagte mir das da schon die Staatsanwaltschaft gegen ermittelt. Bitte stellt Strafanzeige damit dennen das Handwerk gelegt werden kann.


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

Das habe ich bereits auch gemacht mit der Strafanzeige. Es läuft derzeit bereits auch in einer Sammelklage ein Verfahren wegen Betruges zentral in Fulda. Jeder der so eine dubiose Rechnung bekommt, sollte auf gar keinen Fall etwas bezahlen und denen noch ihren Reichtum finanzieren. Man darf sich von denen auch von Mahnungen durch Inkassobüros nicht unter Druck setzen lassen und zahlen. Denen muss der Geldhahn abgedreht werden.


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

HerbertS schrieb:
			
		

> Es läuft derzeit bereits auch in einer Sammelklage ein Verfahren wegen Betruges zentral in Fulda. .


Sammelermittlung, Sammelklagen gibt es nicht in Deutschland
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

*MC Multimedia*

Hallo Leute,

dachte ich schau mal wieder rein.

Also ich hab schon lange nix mehr gehört. müsste jetzt über 6Monate her sein, als ich den dritten und letzten Brief von Allinkasso bekam.

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass nichts mehr kommt. 
Hab einfach alles ignoriert. Am Anfang hatte ich schon etwas bammel, aber durch dieses Forum bin ich ruhiger geworden.

servus


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2006)

*MCM*

Also ich habe von eimen herren ein anruf bekommen warum ich denn seine adresse weiter gegeben habe  es handelt sich hier rum ein schreiben der MCM mit meiner telefonnummer und einem falschen namen wie kommt sowas zu stande???


----------



## Reducal (29 März 2006)

...jemand hat eine der MCM-Nummern von Deinem Telefonanschluss aus angerufen und beim Testanruf zur Adressermittlung durch die MCM die Daten des anderen angegeben
oder
...der Anruf kam von Deinem Anschluss zu stande aber die MCM hat in ihrerer veralteten Datenbank den anderen Herrn gefunden, obwohl Du ja jetzt der Anschlussinhaber bist. Wie lange hast Du den Anschluss nun schon?
oder
...es war ganz anders und mir fehlt es an Phantasie.


----------



## Pauline (30 März 2006)

Hallo, nachdem auch bei uns derartige Rechnungen/Mahnungen der Firma MC Multimedia und heute das 1. Schreiben von Allinkasso eingetrudelt sind und ich seit  Wochen die Diskussionen hier verfolge, möchte ich auch einen Beitrag leisten.  Es muß ein Zusammenhang zwischen den 01377 3730XX T-Vot Call und den Rechnungen dieser Firma geben. Genau zwischen dem 1. und dem 2. Anwählen dieser T-Vot-Nummern, deren Endziffer jedesmal wechselt und die über Arcor abgerechnet worden sind, soll eine von den in der Rechnung von MCM aufgeführten Telefonnummern gewählt worden sein. Arcor hat zwischenzeitlich bestätigt, dass die in den Rechnungen aufgeführten Nummern nicht registriert sind.  

...und noch ein Danke an die Betreiber/fleissigen Informanten dieses Forums..es beruhigt


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2006)

Jack_T schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :evil:


----------



## Unregistriert (1 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hi,

bei mir siehts jetzt so aus, dass die Anzeige gegen das Inkasso-Büro eingestellt wurde und nun auch ein Brief aus Fulda kam, dass die Anzeige gegen Frau A.H. eingestellt wurde, da der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda ein Ausdruck der Telefonanlage vorliegt, die einen Anruf beweisen soll.

Zwischenzeitlich kam wieder eine Rechnung von MC Multimedia über 195 EUR, wie ja oben schon von jemandem geschrieben.

Wie siehts da eigentlich als Firma rechtlich aus. Rechnungen müssen ja dem HGB entsprechen und bestimmte Daten enthalten. Beid en Rechnungen von MC ist das ja nicht der Fall, oder?

Tschüß


----------



## SEP (1 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts da eigentlich als Firma rechtlich aus. Rechnungen müssen ja dem HGB entsprechen und bestimmte Daten enthalten. Beid en Rechnungen von MC ist das ja nicht der Fall, oder?


Dazu gab's schon mal eine Diskussion, ab hier.


----------



## skilliard (1 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo,

ich bin wirklich sehr froh, dieses Forum gefunden zu haben. Eine Bekannte hat diese Woche den 1. Inkasso-Brief erhalten, nachdem vorher (durch die Infos in diesem Forum gestärkt) MC Multimedia Rechnungen über angebliche Telefonsexkosten und Riesengebühren ignoriert wurden. Die Dame ist aber jedesmal ziemlich mit den Nerven fertig, wenn wieder so ein Müll mit unverschämten Anschuldigungen reinkommt. 
Sie wollte jetzt nochmal einen Schriftverkehr mit der Ablehnung der Kosten und einem Ausdruck der Warnungen von Verbraucherschutzorganisationen loswerden um zu zeigen "dass wir Bescheid wissen und uns nicht verar... lassen". Ich denke aber, das ist die Arbeit und das Porto nicht Wert. Hoffnungsvoll stimmt mich auch, dass anscheinend nach dem 3. Inkassobrief Schluss ist, wie hier jemand schrieb.
Gibts da vielleicht noch andere Erfahrungsberichte dazu? Ist diese Firma schon jemals vor Gericht gegangen um einen Mahnbescheid zu erwirken?


----------



## Captain Picard (1 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				skilliard schrieb:
			
		

> Ist diese Firma schon jemals vor Gericht gegangen um einen Mahnbescheid zu erwirken?


nach den uns  vorliegenden  Informationen  nicht. Vor Gericht geht man erst, wenn gegen einen Mahnbescheid 
Widerspruch eingelegt wurde.  Selbst das ist bisher nicht bekannt 

cp


----------



## skilliard (1 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Danke für die Info. Dann werden wir einfach mal formgerecht auch bei der Inkassofirma ankündigen, dass sie von uns keinen Cent sehen werden und es eigentlich Schade um das Porto ist. 

Das die Staatsanwaltschaft da so lasch ist, das ist aber echt ne Enttäuschung. Es ist wie immer: Die Kleinen fängt man, die großen lässt man laufen.
Wenn man hochrechnet, wieviel seelischen Schaden diese Firma angerichtet hat, Leute in Angst und Schrecken versetzt, Kinder haben Ärger mit ihren Eltern etc.,  da reicht eine Geldstrafe meiner Meinung wirklich nicht mehr.


----------



## Reducal (1 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				skilliard schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man hochrechnet, wieviel seelischen Schaden diese Firma angerichtet hat, Leute in Angst und Schrecken versetzt, Kinder haben Ärger mit ihren Eltern etc.,  da reicht eine Geldstrafe meiner Meinung wirklich nicht mehr.



Eben und gerade deshalb sollte man mal über eine andere Marschrichtung nachdenken, nämlich den Verdacht der (zumindest versuchten) Erpressung.



> (1) Wer einen Menschen rechtswidrig ..... durch Drohung mit einem empfindlichen Übel zu einer Handlung ....... nötigt und dadurch dem Vermögen des Genötigten oder eines anderen Nachteil zufügt, um sich ..... zu Unrecht zu bereichern, wird ..... bestraft.



Nachdem die üblichen Anzeigen wegen dem Betrugsverdacht verpuffen, würde sich z. B. in Fulda eine andere Abteilung der StA dort mit dem Thema befassen, als bisher.
Wichtig wären dabei die Rechnungen/Mahnungen und deren Tenor, sowie eine Erklärung über die Befindlichkeit des Empfängers in einer Anzeigenerstattung - vornehmlich schriftlich bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Fulda. Sehr schön wäre dabei beispielsweise auch ein ärztliches Attest über Angstzustände und Schlaflosigkeit, ausgelöst durch den Rechnungs- und Mahnlauf einer Firma. Diese Vorgehensweise kann man beliebig auch auf andere Fälle anwenden!

_Es ist mEn an der Zeit, dass das bisherige Geplänkel der Realität angepasst wird._


----------



## Unregistriert (3 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Ich habe mich heute Abend mit einer Freundin über den Fall unterhalten. Sie meinte daraufhin, dass ein negativer Eintrag bei der Schufa nach 3 erfolglosen Mahnungen auch eine sehr unangenehme Sache ist. 
Weiß jemand von euch ob sich die Abzocker trauen, tatsächlich einen Eintrag bei der Schufa zu veranlassen? 
Irgendwie kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen weil dann sicher die Grfahr höher wird, dass man wegen eines tatsächlich eingetretenen materiellen Schadens härtere Geschütze gegen sie auffährt. 
Hat jemand Erkenntnisse bzgl. Schufa oder ähnlicher Dienste? Hat hier schon mal jemand ne Selbstauskunft eingeholt?


----------



## skilliard (3 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Beitrag #455 ist übrigens von mir. Hab zu spät gemerkt, dass ich nicht eingeloggt bin.


----------



## Der Jurist (3 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				skilliard als Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Erkenntnisse bzgl. Schufa oder ähnlicher Dienste? Hat hier schon mal jemand ne Selbstauskunft eingeholt?


Schau mal hier: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=36997


----------



## skilliard (3 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Herzlichen Dank für die Info. Dann werden wir das auch noch im Auge behalten, wenn wir von MC und der Inkassofirma irgendwann nichts mehr hören.


----------



## Spirale99 (3 April 2006)

*The neverending Story ...*

Tach ...mal wieder!
Ich hab schon lange drauf gewartet, doch heute war dann endlich das 9. Schreiben im Briefkasten. Vier mal MC Multimedia, vier mal AllInkasso und jetzt wieder MC Multimedia. Und das erstaunliche ist, nachdem die ganze Zeit die Beträge immer gestiegen sind, das der Betrag jetzt wieder sinkt. Von 225 Euro auf jetzt 195 Euro - Wow!



> .....trotz mehrmaliger Mahnung / Zahlungsaufforderung haben Sie für die von Ihrem Telefonanschluß in Anspruch genommene Telefonsexdienstleistung keine Zahlung geleistet.
> Das werden wir nicht weiter hinnehmen.
> Wir gehen davon aus, dass Sie gerichtliche Schritte wünschen.
> Sollten Sie jedoch Weiterungen vermeiden wollen, geben wir Ihnen hiermit letztmalig Gelegenheit zur Zahlung des vollständigen Betrages von € 195.00.- für die in Anspruch genommene Dienstleistung (inkl. Verzugsschaden + Folgekosten).


 

Liebe Frau H.,
Sie haben mir bereits im Mai 2005 EXAKT den gleichen Brief zukommen lassen (allerdings mit einem geringeren Betrag, ca. 150 Euro). Ich bitte doch um etwas mehr Abwechslung, Wiederholungen langweilen mich. Natürlich wünsche ich gerichtliche Schritte. Bitte senden Sie doch in Ihrem nächsten Schreiben ein leeres Blatt Papier, einen frankierten Rückumschlag und eine Canon Druckerpatrone Schwarz mit. Dann werde ich Ihnen dieses auch schriftlich mitteilen. Vielen Dank!
P.S. Eine E-Mail Adresse wäre natürlich einfacher.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Heute 00:00 auf Pro7 Blitz Wiederholung des Beitrages zu MC Multimedia.


----------



## Paul die Katze (4 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

ich habe heute den dritten Brief bekommen und stehe erst bei einer Forderung von 190 eur.das "lustige" ist:dass lediglich meine Adresse stimmt,aber meine Tel.NR. einen deftigen Zahlendreher hat.Morgen werde ich es alles einer Kanzlei übergeben,die bereits informiert ist,und schon ganz heiss auf eine Verleumdungsklage ist.Ich und der Anwalt hoffen,dass solchen B[*******] (zitat)endlich das Handwerk gelegt wird.Traurig ist nur,wie gelesen,dass sich kein öffentlicher Verein sich dem Bürger annimmt.Übrigens:ich habe am Tag/Uhrzeit laut Einzelnachweis 24 Stunden gar nicht benutzt.Abgesehen von der Tel.nr.,die sowieso nicht stimmt.Tschüss Leute und viel Glück

_  Beitrag editiert. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. * BT/MOD*_


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

...und wer bezahlt den Anwalt (vorerst)?

Stimmt denn Dein Name, so dass Du überhaupt von der Rechnung betroffen bist? Bei einer falschen Telefonnummer gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten - entweder die wurde nicht richtig recherchiert oder jemand hat Deine Adresse bei der Anschriftenermittlung via Rückruf angegeben. Über die prinzipielle Problematik brauchen wir nicht zu streiten aber überlege mal, wer in letzterem Fall der Bösewicht war.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

http://www.prosieben.de/lifestyle_magazine/bizz/themenarchiv/23991/

http://www.merkur-online.de/regione...44.html?fCMS=6f08243206759fbd81f56fa89249121e

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (6 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.prosieben.de/lifestyle_magazine/bizz/themenarchiv/23991/
> 
> http://www.merkur-online.de/regione...44.html?fCMS=6f08243206759fbd81f56fa89249121e
> 
> cp


hallo, folgendes passierte meinem 16 jährigen Sohn, er sah in der Bildzeitung die gewissen Rufnummern, und hat im vergangenem Jahr eine Rufnr. 3 mal angewählt, über sein Handy, an einem Tag , aber doch immer wieder aufgelegt. Nach ca. 14 Tagen wurde er über sein Handy angerufen, und es meldete sich die MC Multimedia, und meinte zu meinem Sohn, das er ein Gutschein in Höhe von 50 Euro, von Karstadt gewonnen hätte. Damit sie ihm diesen Gutschein zuschicken können, würden sie seinen Namen sowie die Adresse benötigen.(angebliche Rufnummerziehung aus dem D1 Netz, da er sich ja mal das Handy gekauft hatte.) Leider gab er seinen Namen und seine Wohnadresse an. Ca. 4 Wochen später kam dann die Post, 3 Briefe und in jedem Brief stand dasselbe. Gefordert wurden insgesamt 180 Euro. Mittlerweile
verlangt das Allinkasso 600 Euro von meinem Sohn. Telefonisch ist ja leider bei diesem Inkassounternehmen überhaupt nichts zu erreichen, da der Herr am Telefon sehr unfreundlich und verbal sehr aggressiv ist. Wir hatten zwar MC Multimedia angeschrieben und ihnen mitgeteilt das wir, als Eltern, diese Rechnung nicht begleichen werden, weil unser Sohn noch minderjährig ist, und deshalb gar keine Dienstleistung in anspruch genommen werden konnte.
Wer kann uns nun weiterhelfen und sagen wie wir gegen die 600 Euro, die von der Allinkasso gefordert werden, angehen können. Im vorraus schon mal Danke


----------



## Teleton (6 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Lies mal hier den Abschnitt zum Vertragsschluss Minderjähriger
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430

Bisher ist noch kein Fall bekannt geworden in dem MCM geforderte Beträge gerichtlich geltend gemacht hat.


----------



## Timster (6 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wer kann uns nun weiterhelfen und sagen wie wir gegen die 600 Euro, die von der Allinkasso gefordert werden, angehen können. ...


Individualberatung ist hier nicht so recht erlaubt! Von daher: Ein bisschen Zeit nehmen und die ganzen zwei Threads zu MC-Multimedia und den zu TSW lesen bzw. zumindest querlesen. Eigentlich findet Ihr dort alles, was es so zu beachten gibt.

Ansonsten: Einmal per Einschreiben mit Rückschein gegenüber MCM und Allinkasso klarstellen, dass kein Vertragsabschluss erfolgt ist und schon gar keine Leistung in Anspruch genommen wurden. Bei 600 Euro und wirklicher Angst Eurerseits, wäre zu erwägen, einen Anwalt mit der Sache zu betrauen.

Aber: Wie schon erwähnt, ist bisher nicht bekannt geworden, dass irgendeiner der Forderungen von MCM/TSW auf dem Gerichtsweg nachgegangen wurde.


----------



## GuntherW (6 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Folgendes passierte meinem 16 jährigen Sohn...



Na dann ist ja schon alles in Butter minderjährige Kinder sind strafunmündig.
Einfach diese Rechnungen ignorieren bis man von denen nix mehr hört


----------



## Suchender (6 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				GuntherW schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann ist ja schon alles in Butter minderjährige Kinder sind strafunmündig.



Strafmündig ist er schon (ab 14 Jahren), aber eben nur beschränkt geschäftsfähig.


----------



## Adele (7 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo Suchender

Der Knackpunkt ist gar nicht das Alter Deines Sohnes, sondern on es zu einem rechtsgültigen Vertragsabschluss mit MCM gekommen ist, zumal Du schriebst, dass Dein Sohn sofort wieder auflegte. Das dürfte wohl nicht der Fall sein, schon, weil die Unterhaltung mit einer Computerstimme etwas einseitg ist. Daran ändert auch die erschlichene Adressenangabe nichts. Um diesen Umstand zu verschleiern, drückt sich MCM gerade in den ersten Rechnungen auch so knödelig aus wie: Sie haben eine dieser Nummern gewählt........  

Von Allinkasso wirst Du auch weiterhin keine Freundlichkeit erwarten können. Drohgebärden etc. gehören auch zu deren Geschäftsgebaren. 

Als diese Story bei uns, bzw. bei meiner derweil 87-jährigen Mutter, begann habe ich sofort Strafanzeige erstattet und schriftlich Widerspruch mit dem Argument des nicht abgeschlossenen Vertrages eingelegt. Frau H. hat das zwar nicht interessiert, aber ich hatte Belege für die Nicht-Akzeptanz derdamals vier Rechnungen in den Händen.

Als Allinkasso am 17. November des Vorjahres Forderungen stellte, habe ich dem Widerspruch gegen deren Forderungen die Fotokopie der Strafanzeige gegen MCM bei gelegt und sie auf das Alter meiner Mutter verwiesen, das einen möglichen Telefonsex-Vertrag als unglaubwürdig darstellt. Von da an war Ruhe.

Ach ja. Leider habe ich keine weiteren Neuigkeiten in Sachen Novellierung des Telekommunikationsgesetzes betr. Missbrauch regulärer Festnetznummern. Das letzte Schreiben (am 23. Februar erhalten) vom Referenten des mehrfach erwähnten Bundestagsabgeordneten, der sich damals zwei Wochen später bei mir melden wollte, klang recht genervt, zumal er mich auf die vielen anderen Aufgaben im Bundestag verwies. Sprich: Das Interesse am Verbraucherschutz bei den übergeordneten Stellen scheint nicht sehr ausgeprägt zu sein.

Gruss

Adele


----------



## ThorstenK (9 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Der Knackpunkt ist gar nicht das Alter Deines Sohnes, sondern on es zu einem rechtsgültigen Vertragsabschluss mit MCM gekommen ist.



Klar spielt das eine Rolle, wie Alt er ist. Mit Minderjährigen kann man kein gültigen Vertragsabschluss abschließen, der ist rechtlich nicht haltbar also unwirksam. Genauso gut wenn sich jemand ausversehen verwählt und zufällig bei dieser dubiosen Briefkastenfirma landet, dann ist auch kein Vertrag zustandegekommen, bloß schickt dieser Verein an jedem (egal wer) nur wer auch nur deren Nummer gewählt hat eine Rechnung. Ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag dürfte bei keinem der Geschädigten überhaupt zustande gekommen sein.


----------



## Adele (9 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Ist doch nichts Neues. Die Vertragsfrage ist doch der Knackpunkt, egal, wie als der Betroffene ist.


----------



## Adele (9 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



> Ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag dürfte bei keinem der Geschädigten überhaupt zustande gekommen sein.




SAg' ich doch. Das Alter eines Minderjährigen kann man hier nur als I-Tüpfelchen auf den Widerspruch der Allinkasso-Forderungen setzen. 

In Sachen über geordnete Behörden erhielt ich gestern Post (sogar in zweifacher Ausfertigung und mit Prüfstempel versehen) von der Generalstaatsanwaltschaft in Frankfurt / Main betr. meiner Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde wegen der Einstellung des Verfahrens meiner Mutter gegen MCM. Wie zu erwarten sieht also der Generalstaatsanwalt keine Veranlassung für dienstaufsichtsrechtliche Maßnahmen, das Ganze gewürzt mit der Aufzählung diverser Aktenzeichen. Ich zitiere:

Wie mir auf meine Veranlassung der Leitende Oberstaatsanwalt in Fulda am 1. 3. 2006 mitgeteilt hat, sind gegen die Beschuldigte bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda eine Vielzahl an Verfahren wegen Betrugs anhängig. In dem ERmittlungsverfahren 2 Js xxxxxxx, auf Grund dessen die vorläufige Einstellung des Ermittlungsverfahrens 3 Js xxxxxx erfolgte (das dürfte meines gewesen sein), werden mehrere zuvor getrennt geführte Verfahren verbunden werden.

Das Verfahren der Staatsanwaltschaft ist sachgerecht. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Dr. K., Leitender Oberstaatsanwalt.

Na, alles verstanden??????????????


----------



## Unregistriert (11 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo,
auch ich wurde Opfer dieser seltsamen Firma
Hab am 9.2. eine deren Nummer nabgerufen (040....), aus neugier was da dahintersteckt (laut EVN)
hab nach 1 minute auch wieder aufgelegt, was genau da im gespräch war weiß ich nicht mehr, ich vermute mal eine bandansage (aber wie gesagt ich weiß es nicht mehr)
Aber ich hab da auf keinen Fall eine Taste gedrückt oder irgendeine Form von Vertrag geschlossen
jedenfalls erhielt ich am 20.3. eine Rechnung ueber 60 EUR, ich hatte eine Serviceleistung in Anspruch genommen und eine der 8 Nummern angerufen die da darauf stehen

Adresse haben sie ueber die allseits bekannte und beliebte Karstadt-Gutschein-Masche gekriegt (die Frau am Telefon hatte sich als Mitarbeiterin von T-Mobile ausgegeben, mein Handy-Vertragspartner)

hab erstmal nix gemacht und heute kam die 1. Mahnung, sind jetzt schon 90 EUR

paradox: die Adresse von MC Multimedia auf der 1. Rechnung unterscheidet sich von der Adresse auf der Mahnung

seh ich das jetzt Richtig laut diesem Forum dass man ein Widerspruchsschreiben schicken soll (wenn ja wie sieht so etwas aus) und evntl Anzeige bei der Kriminalpolizei?
und sonst abwarten und aussitzen? 

danke für eine antwort
gruß,
chris


----------



## Unregistriert (11 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo auch wir haben heute gleich 2 Briefe über je 60 Euro bekommen. Was sollen wir machen????? Bin total verzweifelt!! Kommen da jetzt Sachen auf mich zu???


----------



## Timster (11 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ... Was sollen wir machen? ...


Vorschlag zur Güte: Da diese Frage hier schon sehr oft gestellt und fast genauso oft beantwortet wurde, wäre das Lesen des Threads ein erster Schritt zur Erleuchtung.


----------



## Der Jurist (12 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Jack_T schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Unregistriert (12 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, sollte man erstmal Abwarten und warten bis sich ein Inkasso Büro einschaltet. Dann sollte Widerspruch eingelegt werden und dann hätte sich die Sache erledigt. Richtig???

Kann eventuell bitte mal jemand die 71 Seiten vom ersten und die 48 Seiten vom 2 Thread zusammenfassen oder zumindest ein paar Verhaltensregeln aufstellen. Da die Firma ja weiter ihr Unwesen treiben wird, wird es zwangsläufig auch immer mehr Betroffene geben und ich Blick da ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr wirklich durch. Bei uns ging es nicht um eine Sexhotline und meine Schwiegereltern sind nicht Minderjährig. Wäre jedenfalls mal so ein Vorschlag mit der Zusammenfassung/Verhaltensregeln. 

Aber nochmal zurück auf meine Frage, also Widerspruch schreiben und fertig?

Vielen Dank für eine Antwort im voraus.


----------



## stieglitz (12 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Lies mal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## Unregistriert (13 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

hhmm... hierbei handelt t es sich aber nicht um einen online Vertrag sondern wie ja beschrieben und eine kostenpflichte Nutzung der Telefonserviceleistung (angeblich). 

Boah.. ich versteh das nicht. 

Meine Schwiegereltern haben heute hiere 3 Rechnung innerhalb von 3 Tagen bekommen, das ist echt krass.


----------



## Reducal (13 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Schwiegereltern haben heute hiere 3 Rechnung innerhalb von 3 Tagen bekommen, das ist echt krass.


Versuchs mal damit:


> ...da hat einer mehrfach bei der MCM angerufen und jedes Mal beim Rückruf zur Adressermittlung die Daten der Schwiegereltern angegeben.


----------



## sascha (13 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



> Kann eventuell bitte mal jemand die 71 Seiten vom ersten und die 48 Seiten vom 2 Thread zusammenfassen oder zumindest ein paar Verhaltensregeln aufstellen.



Kurz und bündig. Hier:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/kostenfallen-ortsnetznummer.php


----------



## Adele (17 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo Sascha, hallo Leute.

Vor zwei Tagen rief mich also jener Referent des von mir bereits mehrfach erwähnten Bundestagsmitgieds an um mir in letzter Konsequenz mitzuteilen, dass Fr. H. ` s Verhalten zwar in jedem Fall dem Umstand des Betruges entsprächen, das auch entsprechend geahndet werde, aber der Gesetzgeber könne eben nicht die Bürger vor allen Betrugsversuchen schützen, es werde ja ohnehin ein Verfahrenn gegen Fr. H. eingeleitet bzw. sei im Gange. Sprich: Viel heiße Luft um nichts. Der Referent hat offenbar trotz seiner Bemühungen relativ wenig Anhnung und die ganze Kiste läuft auf den ursprünglich gegebenen Ratscglag " Auf gar keinen Fall zahlen" hinaus. Oder anders gesagt: Unseren Politikern ist es sehr egal, wie viele Bauernfänger weiterhinen ihr Unwesen treiben.
Gruss

Adele


----------



## A John (18 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Unseren Politikern ist es sehr egal, wie viele Bauernfänger weiterhinen ihr Unwesen treiben.


 Nun hast Du es also auch gemerkt.  :tröst:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=117065&postcount=23

Gruß A. John


----------



## Bea (19 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Habe heute auch so ein schreiben bekommen :wall:  komischerweise fehlt aber die Telefonnummer von Multimedia und witzigerweise sind es mittlerweile zwei adressen auf dem schreiben, einmal 36137 großenlüder und 36094 petersberg sehr merkwürdiger verein, soll 60 euro zahlen  ohne gesprächsdauer nur eine auswahl an telefonnummern, so nach dem motto such dir eine aus die dir gefällt,die darfst du dann mit sechzig euro bezahlen, die haben wohl einen knall,ich werde auch erst mal abwarten was weiter passiert,wenn ich nich reagiere,wußte garnicht das es so ein forum dafür gibt, is schon ein hammer das die einem so viel gesprächsstoff bieten oder???


----------



## Hauke (20 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Gibt es hier jemanden, der überhaupt nichts wieder von MC Multimedia gehört hat, nachdem er schon die x-te Mahnung von denen bekommen hat ?


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hi,
habe auch so einen brief von MCM bekommen.
Allerdings stimmen da die Nummer Name etc. überein.
Ich habe wohl auch so eine nummer angerufen oder einer meiner kumpels hier...aber muss ich trotzdem zaheln (is doch wucher oder?!)
kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?! wäre sehr nett ein paar gute informationen zu bekommen.

Grüße T.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ?! wäre sehr nett ein paar gute informationen zu bekommen.



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=35181
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38081

Lesen hilft

cp


----------



## Bea (20 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

traurig aber war, jetzt haben wir ne merkel und immer noch wird nichts gemacht,man kommt sich vor wie im bananenstaat jeder kann machen was er will so lange du nur dem staat nich ans bein pinkelst,das kann doch nich sein oder?man fühlt sich wie ein kasper :scherzkeks: in diesem superstaat,du kannst von jedem geld verlangen und einen mahnbescheid rausschicken egal ob er dir das geld schuldet oder nich,legt der andere keinen widerspruch ein hat er pech und muß zahlen,das kanns doch nich sein oder


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

....


----------



## KatzenHai (20 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Bea schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst von jedem geld verlangen und einen mahnbescheid rausschicken egal ob er dir das geld schuldet oder nich,legt der andere keinen widerspruch ein hat er pech und muß zahlen,das kanns doch nich sein oder


Doch, das kann es.

Wer sich nicht um seinen Kram kümmert (ein Kreuzchen reicht ja), muss damit leben, wenn er Nachteile hat.

Sieh es anders herum: Es kann nicht sein, dass ich immer, wenn MIR jemand Geld schuldet, Riesenprozesse über Jahre führen muss, um mein (berechtigtes) Geld zu bekommen. Also ist ein schnelles Mahnverfahren sinnvoll. Oder?

P.S.: Das hat übrigens ziemlich wenig mit der aktuellen Regierungsspitze zu tun, nur so am Rande - das ist Rechtsstaat und resultiert aus dem Grundgesetz.


----------



## Timster (20 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Hauke schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es hier jemanden, der überhaupt nichts wieder von MC Multimedia gehört hat, nachdem er schon die x-te Mahnung von denen bekommen hat ?


Fast. Ich wurde vom Vorgänger- bzw. Parallelunternehmen der A.H.'s, TSW-Kommunikationsservice, zu einer Zahlung in ähnlicher Sache gedrängelt (siehe den Thread >hier<). Habe nach der ersten Mahnung widersprochen, dann ein paar weitere von TSW bekommen (mit ungefähr denselben Preissteigerungsraten wie bei MCM), bis schliesslich Allinkasso auf den Plan trat. Denen habe ich dann nochmals widersprochen, insb. mit dem Hinweis, dass mir eine möglichst baldige gerichtliche Klärung des Sachverhalts entgegenkommt. Seitdem - d.h. bis jetzt ca. 14 Monate - habe ich weder von Allinkasso noch TSW wieder etwas gehört.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Bea schrieb:
			
		

> ...,legt der andere keinen widerspruch ein hat er pech und muß zahlen rolleyes:


 also muß man jetzt doch sofort bei der ersten Rechnung reagieren und einen Widerspruch einlegen?  Ich hätte sonst jetzt in aller Ruhe mal abgewartet und auf ignorieren gestellt.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> also muß man jetzt doch sofort bei der ersten Rechnung reagieren und einen Widerspruch einlegen


Muß nicht, sollte.  Falls mir sowas ins Haus flattern würde, würde ich nachdenken
 und prüfen, ob der Anspruch gerechtfertigt ist.
Wenn nicht:  Ablage P . Der einzige  ( aber bisher noch nicht verbürgt gemeldete)
  Fall wäre ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid. Auf den muß man innerhalb 14 Tagen 
reagieren.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338

cp


----------



## lach mich kaputt (22 April 2006)

*AW: anwaltskosten*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, muss MCM die anwaltskosten bezahlen, wenn ich mit anwaltsschreiben die Forderung der Allinkasso bestreite oder bleibe ich auf denen hocken?
> und wenn ja, kann man ja auf diesem Weg diese Firma endlich auf die Richterbank bringen, oder? ich glaube nämlich kaum, dass die diese bezahlen.
> 
> Gruß
> gast


Spare Dir den Gang zum Anwalt und gehe lieber einenh Schweinsbraten essen. Die haben eh keine Chance - einfach ignorieren


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

ICH HABE JETZT SCHON DIE 3 MAHNUNG BEKOMMEN     
ich  weiss nicht was ich machen soll, die erste 60, die zweite 90 und die dritte 190     ?????????????????????? soll ich zu den [edit] gehen oder weiter ignorieren


----------



## Spirale99 (22 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



> ICH HABE JETZT SCHON DIE 3 MAHNUNG BEKOMMEN
> ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll, die erste 60, die zweite 90 und die dritte 190 ?????????????????????? soll ich zu den [edit] gehen oder weiter ignorieren


 
Hmm, so langsam bin ich schon am Überlegen ob man nicht ne 0900 Fax-Abruf Hotline "Was tun bei MC Multimedia Mahnung?" einrichten sollte. Könnte man glaube ich einen angenehmen, längeren Urlaub mit finanzieren. :-D


----------



## Johannes (24 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Ich habe gegen die erste Mahnung der Allinkasso Widerspruch eingelegt. Die beiden nächsten Mahnungen ignoriert, jetzt kam der Mahnbescheid vom Gericht. Gegen den hab ich fristgerecht Widerspruch eingelegt.
Übrigens vom Amtsgericht Coburg. Ich glaube dort kann man ganz einfach online einen Antrag stellen.

Weiß jemand, 
- wann ich eine Bestätigung bekommen müsste, dass mein Widerspruch   eingegangen ist und 
- wann mir erklärt wird ob es zu einer Klage kommt ?

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand antortet.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Johannes schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt kam der Mahnbescheid vom Gericht. Gegen den hab ich fristgerecht Widerspruch eingelegt.
> Übrigens vom Amtsgericht Coburg. Ich glaube dort kann man ganz einfach online einen Antrag stellen..


Das wäre eine Premiere, wäre nett, wenn du dich anmelden würdest und den Mahnbescheid 
(anonymisiert) hier als Attachment posten würdest. Es würde die Glaubwürdigkeit 
dieser Aussage bedeutend anheben 

cp


----------



## KatzenHai (24 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Johannes schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt kam der Mahnbescheid vom Gericht. Gegen den hab ich fristgerecht Widerspruch eingelegt.
> Übrigens vom Amtsgericht Coburg.


Wo wohnst du denn etwa?


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Der Mahnbescheid muss her! Melde Dich an und poste das Ding anonymisiert (Namen geschwärzt).


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (24 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Das ist ja einfach in Coburg mit dem Antrag auf Erlaß eines Mahnbescheides:

http://www.justiz.bayern.de/olgn/presse/info/ziv/prziv181.htm


----------



## KatzenHai (24 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

@JBG: Nicht nur dort - das bieten inzwischen (fast) alle zentralen Mahngerichte an ...


----------



## Johannes (24 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Ich wohne in Hessen.

Den Mahnbescheid habe ich definitiv erhalten. 
Steht nix aussergewöhnliches drin. 

Antragssteller ist aber ein Rechtsanwalt aus Bayern.
Rechnungsdaten stimmen nicht und wurden nochmal niedriger 
angesetzt als in der letzten Mahnung von allinkasso. Ca. 165 Eur inkl. Anwaltskosten.

Jahreszinsen 12% !!!  Gute Anlage, was ?

Erklärt mal wie das funktioniert mit anmeldung und reinstellen, dann mach ich es. Bringt doch aber nicht viel, oder was wollt ihr noch wissen?


----------



## Johannes (24 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

ach so.... könnte mal jemand meine fragen beantworten oder bekomme ich jetzt erstmal 100 gegenfragen


----------



## Captain Picard (24 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Johannes schrieb:
			
		

> Erklärt mal wie das funktioniert mit anmeldung und reinstellen, dann mach ich es.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/register.php


			
				Johannes schrieb:
			
		

> ach so.... könnte mal jemand meine fragen beantworten oder bekomme ich jetzt erstmal 100 gegenfragen


schon etwas ungewöhnlich, sofortige Hilfe zu fordern. Da das eine Premiere ist, sind ja wohl umgekehrt erst mal  ein paar Fragen gestattet

cp


----------



## Johannes (24 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Klar sind Fragen erlaubt.. Ich beantworte offene Fragen natürlich gerne.

...aber natürlich interressiert mich auch die Antwort meiner Fragen.
Ich habe vor ca. einem Monat Widerspruch eingelegt.´, da wundert es mich natürlich sehr, da ich dachte der eingang wird mir vom AG unverzüglich bestätigt.
Der Antrag wurde übrigens 2 Tage vor Zustellung gestellt. In dem Fall ging also alles ganz flott. Warum also höre ich jetzt so lange nix mehr?


----------



## Reducal (24 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

...das können wir dir natürlich nicht sagen. Aber viel mehr interessiert uns der Mahnbescheid, schon allein, damit andere erkennen, was auf sie zu kommt. Du bist nun mal der erste, der behauptet, einen erhalten zu haben.

[Spekulation] Außerdem - du schreibst, dass du erst vor einem Monat widersprochen hast. Das bedeutet, dass du bislang die Sache unbeantwortet ausgesessen hattest. Allfinanz könnte damit Land wittern und beauftragt einen Münchener Anwalt mit der Sache - könnte ja sein, dass du auf den Mahnbescheid auch nicht reagierst und dann hätten die die Möglichkeit zur Vollstreckung. [/Spekulation]


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



> Ich habe gegen die erste Mahnung der Allinkasso Widerspruch eingelegt. Die beiden nächsten Mahnungen ignoriert, jetzt kam der Mahnbescheid vom Gericht. Gegen den hab ich fristgerecht Widerspruch eingelegt.


 Um mit dem Beantworten der Fragen anzufangen: Das hätte ich nicht anders gemacht, wenn mir der Sinn der Rechnung nicht aufgegangen wäre.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Das ist besonders interessant, da bereits eine negative Feststellungsklage erfolgreich 
"durchgezogen" wurde 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=130915#post130915


			
				Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzer Endstandsbericht:
> 
> Meine Negative Feststellungsklage ist mittlerweile durch.
> Die Sache wurde im schriftlichen Verfahren entschieden. Seit gestern liegt mir das Urteil des Amtsgerichts vor.
> ...





			
				Johannes schrieb:
			
		

> Warum also höre ich jetzt so lange nix mehr?


Jetzt ist die Gegenseite im Zugzwang, sie müßte Klage erheben, ansonsten geschieht gar nichts.

cp


----------



## KatzenHai (24 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

... und die "Klageerhebung" funktioniert grundsätzlich so, dass der Anspruchsteller Info über den Widerspruch erhält, die fehlenden Prozess(gerichts)kosten zahlen darf, die Sache dann an das zuständige Streitgericht abgegeben wird, dieses den Antragsteller auffordert, binnen zwei Wochen eine einer Klageschrift genügende Anspruchsbegründung zu verfassen, welche dir dann formell zugestellt wird.

Allerdings haben die reichlich Zeit, die Zahlung der weiteren Gerichtskosten und damit die Ingangsetzung der Abgabe zu veranlassen.

So - und jetzt bist du mit antworten dran - am einfachsten nach Anmeldung hier.


----------



## Timster (24 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Johannes schrieb:
			
		

> ... Erklärt mal wie das funktioniert mit anmeldung und reinstellen, dann mach ich es. Bringt doch aber nicht viel, oder was wollt ihr noch wissen?


Nimm's nicht übel: Wir wollen zunächst mal wissen, ob was an der Sache dran ist. Rein hypothetisch, wäre es ja eine denkbare Strategie von MCM, hier im Forum unter unverfänglichem Namen bekannt zu geben, dass der erste gerichtliche Mahnbescheid zugestellt wurde. Dies würde sicher einige Leute hinreichend verunsichern, um doch wieder eine Zahlung in Betracht zu ziehen.


----------



## Sam23 (24 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

*lach* wer da noch zahlt ist selber Schuld!

Meine Schwiegereltern haben ja nun die dritte  Rechnung bekommen und wir werden die Sache auch erstmal aussitzen. Mal schauen wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## Johannes (25 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Lieber Katzenhai, lieber Jack_T,

das Thema scheint ja richtig tief zu sitzen... an solche Verschwörungstheorien hab ich natürlich nicht gedacht.
Ich kann verstehen, dass ihr Vorbehalte habt ob ich die Wahrheit schreibe.
Auf der anderen Seite. Der Mahnbescheid sieht wie schon geschrieben ganz gewöhnlich aus. Es sind Kosten des RA aufgeführt plus 48 Eur Mahngebühren vom Amt. MC ist nicht erwähnt. Von daher beweist auch ein reinstellen nix.
Ich denke nicht dass meine Nachricht jemandem zum zahlen bewegen würde. Im Gegenteil. Ich bin froh dass es jetzt bald rechtssicherheit geben wird und ich nicht alle paar Wochen mit Mahnungen belästigt werde. Jetzt muss was her mit hand und Fuss und ich werde bald Ruhe haben.
Von daher haben mich diese Fristen interressiert wie es jetzt weitergeht.
Katzenhai: Du schreibst von einer 2 Wochenfrist, aber dann wieder dass der Antragssteller sich Zeit lassen kann. Das widerspricht sich doch, oder?
Ich glaube ich werde mal den genannten Rechtspfleger in Coburg anrufen.

Meine Zweifel kommen auch daher, da mir bekannt ist, dass nach widerspruch die angelegeneit von Coburg an das Gericht im zuständigkeitsbereich abgegeben wird. Diese Nachricht müsste ich aus Coburg unverzüglich bekommmen.

Grüße


----------



## Captain Picard (25 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Johannes schrieb:
			
		

> Katzenhai: Du schreibst von einer 2 Wochenfrist, aber dann wieder dass der Antragssteller sich Zeit lassen kann. Das widerspricht sich doch, oder?


Zwei Wochenfrist bezieht sich auf den Widerspruch. Danach gibt es keine  festgelegten Fristen, was den Forderungssteller betrifft. Er könnte sofort Klage einreichen, kann das aber auch verschleppen. Um diese Situation aktiv zu beenden, bleibt nur die negative Feststellungsklage, die bereits erfolgreich von Girgel durchgezogen wurde. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=130915#post130915

cp


----------



## Reducal (25 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Johannes schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Zweifel kommen auch daher, da mir bekannt ist, dass nach widerspruch die angelegeneit von Coburg an das Gericht im zuständigkeitsbereich abgegeben wird. Diese Nachricht müsste ich aus Coburg unverzüglich bekommmen.


Das dürfte so nicht richtig sein. In Coburg wird nicht einmal die Rechtmäßigkeit der streitgegenständlichen Forderung geprüft. Wenn man dem Mahnbescheid widerspricht, erhält der Forderungssteller umgehend Nachricht und kann dann weitere Schritte im Zuständigkeitsbereich des Forderungsgegners unternehmen - und dafür kann er sich Zeit nehmen. Zeit vor allem dafür, um das Prozessausfallrisiko abzuwägen.


----------



## Johannes (25 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Ja stimmt.
Ich hatte mich getäuscht.
Richtig ist aber, dass mir Coburg den Eingang meines Widerspruchs bestätigen muss.
Das wurde bißher aber nicht gemacht


----------



## premierdrummer (25 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo

hab auch schon rechung über 60 und mahnung über 90 euro bekommen
bei mri is das phänomen das ich 100000% weiß das ich die nummer nicht angerufen habe die angegeben ist aber diese nummer bei mir im verbindungsnachweis auftaucht.
hab mal aus spaß ne 0800 hotline  anegrufen und sofort wieder aufgelegt hab das gefühl das da nen dialer war
die haben sich dann auch mit der masche von wegen gewinn gemeldet und nach meienr adresse
ich sollter kosmetikkram gewonnen haben....
statt gewinn kam erste rechnung
haben andere vielleicht auch das gefühl das es hier um dialer geht 
posted mal

geld sehen die von mir nich

bis denne hoffe auf hilfe


----------



## Reducal (25 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				premierdrummer schrieb:
			
		

> haben andere vielleicht auch das gefühl das es hier um dialer geht


Nein, ich zumindest eher nicht aber auszuschließen ist das auch nicht.


----------



## Adele (25 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

@ premierdrummer

Ein Dialer zur Rufnummern- und Adresserkennung wäre meines Wissens nach eine völlig neue Masche bei MCM. Die dürften voraussichtlich über reichlich Rufnummern- und Adress-CD' s verfügen. Obwohl die Nutzung eines Dialesrs, so er denn nachgewiesen wird, fast schon wünschenswert wäre, denn in diesem Fall wären die MCM-Maschenschaften endlich ein Fall für die Bundesnetzagentur. Allerdings frage ich mich, wieso die es dann noch nötig haben, sich Deine Adresse über die Gewinnmasche zu erschleichen. Steht auf Deinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis denn, was Dich die angebliche Anwahl dieser Nummer gekostet hat? Und, warst Du am Tag des angeblichen Telefonats mit Deinem Telefon allein zu Hause?


----------



## Unregistriert (26 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Wir haben am 25.04.06 vier Rechnungen á 60 Eur erhalten.
Mein Freund dem das Handy gehört, ist sich 10000% sicher das er keine der auf der Rechnung aufgeführten Nummern angerufen hat. Jedoch erscheint auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis diese Nummer zur von MCM angegenen Zeit ein Anruf.
Kosten für ca. 0,30 Sek. 40 Cent.
Meine Vermutung ist das es sich um einen Dialer handelt.

Mein Freund wurde auf dem Handy angerufen. 
Die Frau meldete sich mit dem Namen des Handybetreibers und sagte er hätte 50,00 Eur Guthaben durch ein Auslosverfahren gewonnen.
Wir haben uns gleich mit dem Handybetreiber in Verbindung gesetzt, dieser wird dies nun an die Rechtsabteilung weiterleiten.

Gibt es Fälle denen genau das selbe passiert ist?


----------



## Adele (30 April 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Auf meine Anfrage, was aus der Eingabe des Verbandes zur Novellierung des Telekommunikationsgesetzes betr. der Geschäftsmethoden von MCM geworden ist, schickte mir die Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen folgende Antwort:


Sehr geehrte Frau Wxxxx,

das TKG befindet sich gegenwärtig noch auf dem unüberschaubaren Wege durch die Instanzen. Die Stellungnahmen der Vereine und Verbände, 
darunter auch die des Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband, werden
gegenwärtig geprüft und hinter verschlossenen Türen verhandelt,
was davon Eingang ins Gesetz finden soll. Es dürfte wohl Sommer oder
gar Frühherbst werden, bis das Gesetz in Kraft tritt.
Hoffen wir auf verbraucherfreundliche Lösungen, auch und vor allem bei den so genannten TK-gestützten Diensten, wie sie gegenwärtig, nach 
unserer Auffassung in nicht hinnehmbarer Weise, von MCMultimedia =
angeboten werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dr. E. V.Referatsleiterin Grundsatz/Produkte/Dienstleistungen

Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen
Brühl 34 - 38
04109 Leipzig
Tel.: 0341 / 696 29-xx
Fax: 0341 / 689 28-26
Internet: www.verbraucherzentrale-sachsen.de


Also nix Neues unter der Sonne, bzw. noch reichlich Zeit für Fr. H. locker weiter zu machen.

Gruss

Adele


----------



## Sybille (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

tja uns hat es auch erwischt, bekamen letzte woche gleich 5 nette briefe a 60 €, mein mann war zu kur in passau und die klinik hat ihm die rechnungen hinterher geschickt, angerufen über die zentralnummer der klinik. werden erst mal in der klinik die daten anfragen und dann abwarten was sich tut,sind ja 300 € die die sich einstreichen wollen.
aber die briefe so wie hier beschrieben, habe mich hier durchgelesen, das hat ewig gedauert, war aber sehr lehrreich.
da ich eh nie in panik gerate lass ich das jetzt erst mal bis zur 1. mahnung laufen und werd denen dann den widerspruch zuschicken.
lg sybille


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

An wen waren denn die Briefe gerichtet, an die Klinik oder direkt an dich oder deinen Mann?


----------



## Sybille (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> An wen waren denn die Briefe gerichtet, an die Klinik oder direkt an dich oder deinen Mann?



Die waren alle an die Klinik in Passau gerichtet, mit der Nummer der Zentrale, die Klinik hat sie an uns weitergeleitet, weil angeblich vom Apperat meines Mannes telefoniert wurde, seltsam ist nur das er kaum im Zimmer war da er ständig Behandlungen hatte, das werde ich jetzt erst mal mit der Klinik klären, wer zu dem Zimmer, ausser dem gesamten Personal, Zugang hatte. Den Einzelverbindungsnachweis und Behandlungsplan, ein Rückruf in der Klinik ergab das man das schon kenne und er nicht der erste wäre, dem das zugeschickt wurde.


----------



## Reducal (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Sybille schrieb:
			
		

> ....ein Rückruf in der Klinik ergab das man das schon kenne und er nicht der erste wäre, dem das zugeschickt wurde.



Die Klinik wird die echten Daten deines Mannes mit Sicherheit nicht an den Forderungssteller übermitteln, somit bleibt die Sache bei der Klinik, sich entsprechend zu verhalten. Solange zu euch nichts direkt von der MCN oder Allinkasso nach Hause kommt, sehe ich keinen Grund für etwaigen Handlungsbedarf - dazu zähle ich auch diverse Schreiben.

Es ist Aufgabe des Forderungsstellers sienen Vertragspartner zu bestimmen. Wenn ihr hier mal einige Seiten durchlest, dann erkennt ihr recht schnell, dass es denen recht egal ist, wer da im Adressfeld steht.


----------



## Sybille (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

hi danke dir , aber die Klinik hat uns mitgeteilt wir sollen den Betrag direkt an MC Multimedia überweisen, sollten Mahnungen eingehen, würden sie die Daten an MC Multimedia weiterreichen.
Aber auch dann sehe ich erst Handlungsbedarf wenn ich gemahnt werde.
Oh glaube mi, ich habe die letzten Tage nichts anderes gemacht als hier Teil 1 und 2 durchzulesen. es ist ein Megadicker Ordner- aber sehr hilfreich.
Also hab ich mal Geduld und Ausdauer und werd mal sehen wie schnell sich die 300 Euro verdoppeln und verdreifachen.


----------



## Adele (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo Sybille

Zunächst mal: Wenn die Klinik Daten Deines Mannes an irgendeinen Rechnungssteller weiter gibt, macht sie sich strafbar, weil sie damit gegen die Schweigepflicht verstößt. Patientendaten dürfen nur im Rahmen einer koodinierten Behandlung als notwendige Informationen an die entsprechenden Therapeuten weiter gegeben werden. Das solltest Du diesem Kurbetrieb, der selbst kaum auf diesen Pseudo-Kosten sitzen bleiben möchte,  auch ganz deutlich mitteilen. Ist auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis der Klinik denn ersichtlich, dass tatsächlich vom Zimmer Deines Mannes angerufen wurde und wie lange die Telefonate dauerten? Ausschließen kannst Du es sicher nicht, dass Dein Mann aus Neugierde oder was auch immer bei einer der MCM-Nummern anrief. Schließlich suggerieren die entsprechenden Anzeigen, dass sich die Kosten höchstens um Ferngesprächs-Tarife handeln. Allerdings scheint bei MCM nur ein Kontakt von wenigen Sekunden für eine Rechnungsstellung auszureichen. Wie Du ja sicher im Thread gelesen hast, geht es nur um die Nummer, von der aus man die Adresse ermitteln will. Meiner Meinung nach will eben Fr. H. Geld von der Klinik, deren Nummer ihr vorlag. Hier stimme ich in jedem Fall Reducal zu, dass eine Reaktion erst mal die Sache der Klinik ist. Ob tatsächlich vom Zimmer Deines Mannes aus telefoniert wurde, muss die Klinik erst einmal belegen.

Gruss

Adele


----------



## Adele (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

oder besser: Wenn vom auch vom Zimmer Deines Mannes aus angerufen wurde bedeutet es nicht, dass er selbst anrief. Im EVBN stehen die genauen Zeiten der Anrufe, und in jeder Klinik werden alle Behandlungszeiten wegen der Abrechnungsverfahren genauestens notiert. Das weiß ich sicher, weil ich in einem früheren Leben lange Jahre Krankenschwester war. Hier wäre zu Eurer Sicherheit der Verbindungsnachweis interessant, denn Ihr könntet die Zeiten der angeblichen Telefonate mit den Behandlungszeiten vergleichen. Sollten die Anrufe zu Zeitpunkten geschehen sein als Dein Mann in Behandlung war, muss sich die KLinik überlegen, ob nicht Irgendjemand die Patiententelefone nutzt. Das geht jetzt sicher etwas weit, aber wenn interessanterweise dieser Klinik die MCM-Rechnungen bereits bekannt sind, ist auch das nicht auszuschließen. Überraschungen gibt es immer wieder.


----------



## Sybille (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> oder besser: Wenn vom auch vom Zimmer Deines Mannes aus angerufen wurde bedeutet es nicht, dass er selbst anrief. Im EVBN stehen die genauen Zeiten der Anrufe, und in jeder Klinik werden alle Behandlungszeiten wegen der Abrechnungsverfahren genauestens notiert. Das weiß ich sicher, weil ich in einem früheren Leben lange Jahre Krankenschwester war. Hier wäre zu Eurer Sicherheit der Verbindungsnachweis interessant, denn Ihr könntet die Zeiten der angeblichen Telefonate mit den Behandlungszeiten vergleichen. Sollten die Anrufe zu Zeitpunkten geschehen sein als Dein Mann in Behandlung war, muss sich die KLinik überlegen, ob nicht Irgendjemand die Patiententelefone nutzt. Das geht jetzt sicher etwas weit, aber wenn interessanterweise dieser Klinik die MCM-Rechnungen bereits bekannt sind, ist auch das nicht auszuschließen. Überraschungen gibt es immer wieder.


Danke dir Adele, werde mich also am Wochenende mal hinsetzen und der Klinik mitteilen das sie die Daten nicht weiterreichen darf. Anrufen nützt nichts, denn die scheinen das nicht zu begreifen und haben die anderen Daten von anderen Betroffenen weitergegeben. Denen ist es sicher egal , sie wollen die Kosten nur vom Tisch haben, ich habe schon die Verbindungsnachweise und Behandlungszeiten angemahnt, habe aber noch nichts vorliegen.
Erst dann kann ich sagen was wirklich vom Apperat meines Mannes getätigt wurde, er wird seinen Kopf behalten.....dazu sind wir lang genug verheiratet das ich wegen einer Sexnummer ausflippen täte. Ich will nur dahinter kommen ob jemand in der Klinik die Firma Multimedia in deren Tun unterstützt.
Ihr hört von mir sobald ich was erfahren habe und danke dir das du mir die Info mit den Patientendaten gegeben hast, das hilft mir weiter.


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Sybille schrieb:
			
		

> Erst dann kann ich sagen was wirklich vom Apperat meines Mannes getätigt wurde...


...das bedeutet aber nicht, dass dein Mann das auch war. Er hat im Rahmen seiner Unterbringung ggü. der Klinik lediglich für die Verbindungskosten aufzukommen und die sind ja sicher schon bezahlt - das sind wahrscheinlich eh nur einfache (womöglich kurze) Ferngespräche im Centbereich. Der Umgang mit dem in Rechnung gestellten Mehrwert wird hier ja schon die ganze Zeit diskutiert.

Der Fall ist etwas spannend. 

_Spekulationen  gelöscht modaction _


----------



## Adele (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Und wie üblich muss ich Reducal mal wieder zustimmen, zumal es sich nicht um Mehrwertdienstnummern handelte, die auf dem EVBN auftauchen, da die deutlich über den Telefonanbieter abgerechnet werden. Wenn die Klinik Ansprüche an Dich stellt, ob berechtigt oder unberechtigt, muss sie Dir die entsprechenden Nachweise vorlegen und damit belegen, dass Dein Mann die Telefonate führte. Das hätte aber für Euch immer noch keine Kosten als Konsequenz sondern zunächst mal reichlich strapazierte Nerven. Sonst könnte ja jeder kommen und, sei es aus der Bequemlichkeit heraus, sich nicht mit einer dubiosen und offenbar bekannten, Firma herum schlagen zu müssen, irgendwelche Behauptungen aufstellen. In jedem Fall ist nicht Dein Mann sondern die Klinik, die vielleicht jemand zum Abwälzen der Forderungen braucht, der Ansprechpartner für die uns bestens bekannten Forderungssteller. Jetzt wären eigentlich die Juristen am Zug mit der Antwort auf die Frage, ob Du die Herausgabe der erwähnten Daten einklagen kannst.


----------



## Adele (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo Sybille

betr. Schweigepflicht und Weitergabe: Guck mal hier unter dem Begriff Vertraulichkeit.
http://www.munlv.nrw.de/sites/arbeitsbereiche/verbraucherschutz/ratgeber/gesundheit.htm 

Ich denke, das ist deutlich genug.


----------



## Sybille (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sybille
> 
> betr. Schweigepflicht und Weitergabe: Guck mal hier unter dem Begriff Vertraulichkeit.
> http://www.munlv.nrw.de/sites/arbeitsbereiche/verbraucherschutz/ratgeber/gesundheit.htm
> ...


Danke Adele, aber handelt es sich bei der Schweigepflicht nicht nur um medizinische Daten, hier geht es ja um Verwaltungdaten, aus der Buchhaltung, oder eher um die Telekomunikationsleistung, dem Anbieter der die Anlage betreibt und der kann sicher die Daten weitergeben. oder liege ich da meilenweit daneben.
Ich werde auf alle Fälle die Herausgabe der Daten der Verbindungen und des Behandlungsplanes einfordern.
ich merke schon das wird eine harte Sache werden, aber ich bin ja nicht die einzige Geschädigte.Danke an Euch beide.


----------



## Stalker2002 (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Sybille schrieb:
			
		

> ich merke schon das wird eine harte Sache werden, aber ich bin ja nicht die einzige Geschädigte.



Derzeit ist höchstens das Krankenhaus oder der Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter geschädigt, aber du keinesfalls. Das Krankenhaus will dich zur Geschädigten machen, aber das gilt es ja noch abzuwenden.

MfG
L.


----------



## Adele (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo Sybille.

Guck im Link noch mal genau hin: 

Von dieser Schweigepflicht sind auch sämtliche Informationen, Unterlagen und Daten umfasst, die Ärzte und Krankenhäuser während der Behandlung erhoben haben oder die ihnen auf andere Weise im Zusammenhang mit der Behandlung zugegangen sind.

Dazu gehören zweifellos auch Name, Anschrift oder Telefongespräche. Nee, nee, da will Dich wohl irgendjemand entweder verschaukeln oder hat selbst keine Ahnung. Ich kann mich jedenfalls noch sehr gut daran erinnern, wie streng die Schweigepflicht im letzten Krankenhaus, in dem ich arbeitete, gehandhabt wurde. Im diesem Zusammenhang kann sich die Klinik aber auch auf den Passus berufen, dass auch ohne Einwilligung des Patienten auch dem nächsten Angehörigen keine Daten weiter vermittelt werden dürfen was heißt: Entweder entbindet Dein Mann schriftlich die Klinik von der Schweigepflicht Dir gegenüber oder er unterschreibt zumindest die entsprechend von Dir verfassten Anforderungen auf die Dir zustehenden Auskünfte.


----------



## Sybille (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Danke Adele, also ich habe das alles geschickt und nun wart ich mal auf Antwort, mich würde interessieren wieviel Geschädigte es in der Klinik gibt, wenn die Klnikleitung schon zugibt, das sie davon mehr verschickt und auch die Daten weiter gibt. Denn die Schreiben ja nicht umsonst.....beiliegende 5 Rechnungen der Fa.MCMultimedia e.K. senden wir Ihnen mit der Bitte um direkte Begleichung bei der Fa. MDMultimedia.
Die berechnenten Gespräche wurden nachweislich wärend Ihres Aufenthaltes mit Ihrer PIN-Nummer geführt( Hier bin ich mir nicht sicher, die meinen sicher den Zimmerapperat!?!)Wir weisen daraufhin, dass wir im Falle einer eingehenden Mahnung gezwungen sind, Ihren Namen und Ihre Anschrift an die Fa.MC Multimedia weiterzugeben. Mit freundlichen Grüßen Die Verwaltung,...gezeichnet von med. Direktor

Ja wir sind sicher kein Einzelfall.
 Wie ist das mit der Rufnummernanzeige?, Hier auf der Rechnung von der MCM steht die Zentrale Rufnummer, aber mein Mann hatte ja eine Direktdurchwahlnummer und wird diese nicht auch mit übermittelt? Weiss dazu jemand was?
Würde mich jetzt mal interessieren, ich habe leider nicht aufgepasst als er angerufen hat wie die Anzeige war.

Danke


----------



## Sybille (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Derzeit ist höchstens das Krankenhaus oder der Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter geschädigt, aber du keinesfalls. Das Krankenhaus will dich zur Geschädigten machen, aber das gilt es ja noch abzuwenden.



ich werde ja bald sehen wie das Klinikum mit den Patientendaten umgeht, die Rechnungen sind alle vom 10.04. dann dürfte ja bald die horente Mahnung kommen.
MfG Sybille


----------



## Adele (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo Sybille. 

Du hast Recht mit Deiner Vermutung, dass der Zimmerapparat gemeint ist. Damit ist aber immer noch nicht belegt, wer die Telefonate geführt hat und ob die Rechnungen rechtens sind. Und mit ihrem Schreiben hat Dir die Klinikverwaltung immer noch nicht belegt, dass vom Apparat Deines Mannes aus telefoniert wurde. Dass Wörtchen nachweislich bedeutet immerhin, dass man eine Aussage nachweisen und damit auch belegen kann. 
Über die Übermittlung von Rufnummern weiß ich leider nicht, aber sicher die technisch Versierten im Forum. Hast Du eine Rechtschutzversicherung? Normalerweise könntest Du die Rechnungen gemütlich bis zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid aussitzen oder wie Girgel eine negative Feststellungsklage gegen MCM erwirken, um dem Spuk zeitiger ein Ende zu bereiten. So langsam habe ich den Eindruck, dass Du schon um der Drohung der Datenweitergabe und der Ungereimtheiten und mangelnder Angabe der bereits angesprochenen Feststellungsdaten (Einzelverbindungsnachweis / Behandlungsdaten) seitens der Klinik einen Anwalt aufsuchen solltest.

Gruß    Adele


----------



## Adele (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo Sybille.

Anbei einige Kleinigkeiten aus dem Bereich Schweigepflicht und Datenschutz.

http://www.bundesaerztekammer.de/30/Richtlinien/Empfidx/Schweigepfl/index.html#1.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schweigepflicht 

http://www.datenschutz.hessen.de/tb22/k9p3.htm 


Der untere Eintrag bezieht sich zwar auf die Altenpflege, was aber keinen Unterschied zu anderen Pflege- und Betreuungseinrichtungen machen dürfte:

http://www.dbva.de/171.0.html 

Entsprechendes gibt es auch im öffentlichen Dienst. Hier ein Verweis aus dem Bundesinnenministerium:

http://www.bmi.bund.de/nn_164570/In...T/2003/9__Schweigepflicht__Id__68105__de.html 

Noch was aus dem Ministerium

http://www.bmi.bund.de/cln_012/nn_1...__Deutschland__verbessern__Id__79777__de.html 

http://www.aerzteblatt.de/v4/archiv/artikel.asp?id=12935 

Und als Sahnehäubchen das komplette Bundesdatenschutzgestz

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bdsg_1990/ 

Viel Vergnügen
Gruß

Adele


----------



## Timo0815 (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo,
ich habe mir auch mal die Teile hioer durchgelesen.
Bin selber auch betroffen!
Hab ne Rechnung über 60 euro bekommen und letzte woche ne amhnung über 90 euro ..habe bisher nicht reagiert weil hier auch geschrieben wurde, mann kann / soll es aussitzen ...!!!Naja, und heute habe ich mal auf den verbindungsnachweis gesehen ..die nummer is drauf aber nur paar sekunden für n paar cent ...-
also, was soll ich tun ..kann mir wer helfen ..das wäre sehr gut ..:!!!
Danke


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Timo0815 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe mir auch mal die Teile hioer durchgelesen.
> ....
> also, was soll ich tun ..kann mir wer helfen ..das wäre sehr gut ..:!!!


Mehr gibt es nicht, individuelle Rechtsberatung ist, (wie du nach Studium des Threads wissen solltest) 
in Deutschland verboten. Lies noch mal von Anfang an, im  Thread steht alles, was du wissen mußt. 

cp


----------



## ebizz (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo,
ich verfolge diesen thread als betroffener schon seit mitte 2005. wollte nochmals eure meinung bezüglich des mahnbescheids erfragen den "johannes" bekommen hat. da er ja der ersten rechnung der mcm widersprochen hat dürfte diese doch kein "land sehen" und gerichtskosten in kauf nehmen um den mahnbescheid zu erwirken. der letzte beitrag von "johannes war vor einem monat. mich würde einfach interessieren wie eure meinung zu dem sachverhalt ist, wo er nun auch seit einem monat nichts mehr von sich hören hat lassen.

besten dank,
ebizz


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Der anonyme Johannes  hat trotz mehrfacher Aufforderung keinen Beweis für den angeblichen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid  geliefert.
Persönlich halte ich die  Behauptung   für unglaubwürdig zumal auch kein anderer je dergleichen berichtet hat  

cp


----------



## Sybille (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo heute nun wieder ich. gerade bekamen wir von MCM einen netten Brief, naja nett, sehr dubios. Trotz Anforderung der Unterlagen der Klinik sind diese bis heute nicht bei uns eingegangen.
Dafür hat nun MCM die Adresse meines Mannes.......von der Klinik, ohne unsere Erlaubnis.
Wir haben ja 5 Rechnungen bekommen.
Da ich nicht weiss wie man hier Daten einfügt tippe ich den Brief einfach mal ab:

Sehr geehrte(r) Telefonanschlußinhaber(in),

Bei--> MC Multimedia - Pf 1107 - 36094 Petersberg - 0179-8128473
         ( Kosten pro Anruf EUR 60.00) + Mahn- u. Bürokosten
wurde von Ihrem Telefonanschluß eine Telefonsex-Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen!

Die Zahlung- Kostenhöhe siehe unter- wurde nicht getätigt.
Erinnerung/ Mahnung waren erfolglos.
Um diese Dienstleistungskosten *einfordern zu können, mussten prüfungen vorgenommen werden* und ggf.durch weiter Auskünfte ergänzt werden.

*Außerdem wurde das Anlagenprotokoll geprüft und gewertet
und ggf. Kontakte zu anderen Telefonsexagenturen!!*

Sie haben zu zahlen bei Zahlungsfrist bis 1otage nach Rechnungseingang.
Leistung--> Auskünfte zur Erstellung/-mahnfähiger Anschriften, sowie Prüfung
des Anlagenprotokolls/ ggf.Ergänzung --> Versuch/Täuschung.
Die Bearbeitungsgebühren werden geltend gemacht als Verzugsschaden gemäß § 286 BGB
inklusive Mewhrwertsteuer = 100.00 EUR
(Mehrwertsteueranteil 16 % EUR 13.80)

*Zahlen Sie den Betrag EUR 190.00*            An   MC Multimedia
                                                                                  Postfach 1107 -           36094 Petersberg
per Einschreibebrief oder Raiffeisenbank
BLZ 53062350  Konto Nr.: 3286991

*Achtung!* Die Kosten pro Anruf EUR 60.00 sind in den Bearbeitungsgebühren nicht enthalten!
Für Anteile-Mahn/Bürokosten werden EUR 30.00 berechnet-also insgesamt *EUR   90.00*

*-->insgesamt sind EUR 190.00 zu zahlen
*Teilzahlungen oder Stundungen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, werden nicht gewährt. Anfragen zwecklos! In einzelnen Fällen werden wegen Schutzbehauptungen entsprechende Telefonate abgelehnt.
*Hinweis:* Im Falle des weiteren Zahlungsverzuges müßen Sie mit sofortigen weiteren Maßnahmen rechnen.

Petersberg, den   26.05.06         MC Multimedia



grins einfach mal, als Anlage diese Protokoll das vorher hier schon mal erwähnt wurde,darin der Hauptanschluß der Klinik als Telefonnummer.
Ich habe ihn mit all den Tipp-, Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehlern abgetippt.
So eine Rechnung habe ich noch nie bekommen.
Okay nun dürft Ihr mir wieder einen Ratschlag geben.
Soviel zum Datenschutz von Kliniken......

LG Sybille


----------



## BenTigger (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Aehm Sybille, 
habe ich es richtig verstanden? Du hast eine Rechnung erhalten, indem du als Anschlussinhaber angesprochen wirst, aber die Stammtelefonnummer der Klinik genannt wird?

Als ich kurz nach unserem Umzug die Mahnung einer Telefonrechnung der Telekom bekommen habe, mit der Tel.Nr. des Vorbesitzers und ich aber bei Arcor meinen Anschluss habe, wurde die Mahnungsrechnung natürlich nicht von mir bezahlt. Ich habe denen lediglich geschrieben, das es nicht mein Anschluss ist und die sich doch gefälligst an den Anschlussinhaber wenden sollen.
Ich erhielt dann doch tatsächlich ein "Entschuldigungsschreiben" :-D 
Genausowenig würde ich die Telefonrechnungen von irgendwelchen Kliniken bezahlen, die mir gar nicht gehören


----------



## Sybille (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo Ben Tiger, 

mein Mann war zur Kur in dieser Klinik und vom Zimmeranschluß sind die Telefonate geführt worden nur wissen wir halt immer noch nicht ob es so ist, denn der Nachweis der Klinik lässt auf sich warten.
Zahlen werde ich sicher nicht, ich sitze das aus und werd sehen wie weit die mcm geht.
Langsam muss denen doch die Luft ausgehen, man hört auch nichts mehr von der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda, oder habe ich etwas verpasst???

Da wir von dem "Mahnbescheidbesitzer" ja nichts mehr gehört haben, gehe ich davon aus, das auch keiner zugestellt worden ist.
Denn er wäre der Erste in der Reihe der Geschädigten.

Ich werde ert mal den Rechnungen widersprechen und dann die Prozedur abwarten.

Ich muss nur wegen dem Datenschutz etwas unternehmen, denn die Klinik hat hier eindeutig rechtswidrig gehandelt und Daten rausgegeben.

Schönen Abend noch LG Sybille


----------



## BenTigger (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Das ist mir bekannt, mir erschliesst sich nur nicht genau, ob es die Telefonnummer vom Zimmer oder der Zentrale der Klinik ist, die im Schreiben erwähnt worden ist.


----------



## Sybille (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Also direkt die Nummer der Telefonzentrale, kein Zimmerapperat.
LG Sybille


----------



## BenTigger (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Aha... Ich gehe mal davon aus, das du nicht der Anschlussinhaber bist und daher der falsche Ansprechpartner oder?


----------



## FIRE (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo zusammen 
ich habe heute meinen ersten brief von MCM bekommen und war erstmal sehr geschockt. habe mich erstmal hier schlaugemacht und bei der verbraucherzentrale angerufen und einen termin für donnerstag bekommen die kennen diese firma wohl auch schon. laut meines einzelverbindungsnachweises gibt es diesen anruf ich kann wohl noch nicht sagen wie lange der dauerte, da ich nur eine telefonische zusage bekommen habe das es diesen anruf zu dieser zeit gibt. meine frage ist eigentlich was ich jetzt noch tun soll hat da jemand schon mal einen rat für mich.  bis denne :-?


----------



## Sybille (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Stimmt Ben, mir gehört die Klinik wirklich nicht. Mich ärgert nur die Vorgehensweise der Klinik die Daten einfach rauszugeben. Lg Sybille


----------



## Sybille (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hi Fire,
les hier die vielen Seiten durch,ist zwar langwierig, aber absolut hilfreich, dann weißt du wie du dich verhalten musst.
Es gibt ja reichlich betroffene, Lg Sybille


----------



## SEP (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				FIRE schrieb:
			
		

> meine frage ist eigentlich was ich jetzt noch tun soll hat da jemand schon mal einen rat für mich.  bis denne :-?


Hierzu verweise ich *auf meine Standardantwort zu dieser Frage mit der Bitte um Beachtung.*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## ABCDE (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Habe auch eine "Rechnung" von MC Multimedia erhalten. Bei genauerer Betrachtung ist mir aufgefallen, dass auf der "Rechnung" keine Rechnungsnummer aufgeführt ist. 

Da eine Rechnungsnummer aber eine Mussangabe auf einer Rechnung ist, dürfte es sich hierbei wahrscheinlich gar nicht um eine Rechnung handeln!?!

Da aber MwSt. auf der „Rechnung“ aufgeführt wird sich das zuständige Finanzamt Fulda wahrscheinlich über eine Mitteilung freuen.

Also kann ich nur empfehlen die „Rechnungen“ an das Finanzamt Fulda zur Überprüfung der Rechtmäßigkeit weiterzuleiten – mit dem Hinweis auf fehlende Rechnungsnummer. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
ABCDE


----------



## KatzenHai (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				ABCDE schrieb:
			
		

> Da eine Rechnungsnummer aber eine Mussangabe auf einer Rechnung ist, dürfte es sich hierbei wahrscheinlich gar nicht um eine Rechnung handeln!?!


Ist das so? Bist du zur Vorsteuer berechtigt und ist der Rechnungsbetrag höher als 100 €?



			
				ABCDE schrieb:
			
		

> Also kann ich nur empfehlen die „Rechnungen“ an das Finanzamt Fulda zur Überprüfung der Rechtmäßigkeit weiterzuleiten – mit dem Hinweis auf fehlende Rechnungsnummer.


Die werden sich freuen - die bekommen die doch sicherlich von MCM auch noch mal, warum also zweimal?


----------



## matthiasm (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Tja, das hätte schon eher auffallen müssen.......

Nach deutschen Steuergesetz ist jeder Gewerbetreibende bei *Erstellung* der Rechnung verpflichtet die 16% an das zuständige Finazamt abzuführen. EGAL ob der Kunde zahlt oder nicht. Ein kurzer Hinweis an das zuständige FA sollte den Spuk mit den Rechnungen ein schnelles Ende bereiten....


----------



## Girgel (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo allerseits, ich mal wieder............

Hab mich schon lange nicht mehr zu Wort gemeldet, da das Thema - wie ich meine - erschöpfend behandelt ist.

Trotzdem verfolge ich unregelmäßig das Forum.

Bewundernwert ist es, mit welcher Geduld hier einige wenige laufend auf die gleichen Fragen antworten, obwohl man eigentlich hier alles nachlesen kann.

Jetzt zum eigentlichen Punkt:



			
				matthiasm schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, das hätte schon eher auffallen müssen.......



Ist schon ein starkes Stück, dass hier trotz geballter Fachkompetenz, der einfachste Weg, um "dem Spuk ein Ende zu bereiten" schlichtweg übersehen wurde!!

Da jetzt ja endlich die Lösung gefunden ist, kann ich bestimmt hier in Kürze eine Erfolgsmeldung nachlesen.

Weiter so!!!


----------



## KatzenHai (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Ich glaube nicht, dass das weiter führt.

Bei allen Machenschaften, die ich über dieses Forum seit einigen Jahren mitbekommen habe, war das Steuerrecht nie ein Thema - auch nicht bei den öffentlichen Ermittlungen.

Und da der Staat hier immer gerne fix unterwegs ist, kann ich daraus nur schließen, dass alle steuerrechtlichen Belange von den jeweiligen Firmen einigermaßen ordnungsgemäß abgewickelt wurden.

Al Capone dient halt immer noch als abschreckendes Beispiel ...


----------



## technofreak (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht, dass das weiter führt. ...


Girgel hat das mit der adäquaten Ironie kommentiert, darüber hinaus sollte man dem keine Aufmerksamkeit schenken...

tf


----------



## SEP (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Bewundernwert ist es, mit welcher Geduld hier einige wenige laufend auf die gleichen Fragen antworten, obwohl man eigentlich hier alles nachlesen kann.


Ich schätze, dass kh das ebenso gesehen hat - das Thema Steuern ist ja ebenfalls bereits geklärt worden.


----------



## matthiasm (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht, dass das weiter führt.
> 
> Al Capone dient halt immer noch als abschreckendes Beispiel ...



Na so ganz stimmt das nicht. Siehe gerade die O. Brüder in Hamburg ....

Nochmal kurz zur Erklärung: die Finanzämter arbeiten leider etwas langsam, dafür eben sehr gründlich. In Deutschland gilt die Sollbesteuerung und nicht die Istbesteuerung, d.h. die Ust. muss SOFORT abgeführt werden. Das gilt für jede geschriebene Rechnung. Unabhängig ob ein Kunde nun zahlt oder nicht ! Bei zigtausend erstellten Rechnungen kommt da ein Sümmchen zusammen. Mann sollte nur halt dem zuständigen Finanzamt ein Tipp geben. Nach einer Woche fliegen die ein und dann aus die Maus. Klingt sehr simpel, ist es aber auch. Fragt ruhig mal beim Finanzamt nach......

So long

_Name wegen rechtlicher Bedenken gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Girgel (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				matthiasm schrieb:
			
		

> Mann sollte nur halt dem zuständigen Finanzamt ein Tipp geben. Nach einer Woche fliegen die ein und dann aus die Maus. Klingt sehr simpel, ist es aber auch. Fragt ruhig mal beim Finanzamt nach......



Wenn´s so einfach ist, dann mach doch einfach und berichte hier über Deinen Erfolg. Bin schon mächtig gespannt.............


----------



## ruthschwald (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo! Interessant zu lesen, dass "pro 7" heute über MCM berichtet-werde versuchen wachzubleiben.
Ich war schon länger nicht mehr im Forum, weil ich fälschlicherweise annahm, dass MC-Multimedia irgendwann aufgeben würde!In der letzten Woche kam ein Brief von "ALLINKASSO" - peinlichst, denn schon der Umschlag war voll mit Hinweisen ( Inkasso auf dem Dorf,uuhh!!). Der ursprüngliche Betrag von 60,- Euro ist inzwischen auf 235,23 euro gewachsen, weil wir der Firma so viel kostenpflichtige Arbeit verursachten.
Auffällig ist, dass das Rechnungsdatum(31.5.2006) gleich dem Fälligkeitsdatum ist-wir also am Tag der Rechnungserstellung schon hätten zahlen müssen.
Soll ich jetzt Einspruch einlegen? Wer hat Erfahrung damit?
Ich habe eigentlich keine große Lust mich am Telefon von irgend so einem [.....]  anmachen zu lassen.

_Wort editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Sybille (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hi heute ich wieder, also zu den Steuern kann ich nur sagen das wir auch eine Istbesteuerung haben, die kann man beim Finanzamt beantragen und dann zahlt man wenn der Betrag auf dem Firmenkonto gutgeschrieben worde...soviel dazu.


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				ruthschwald schrieb:
			
		

> ...235,23 euro ...
> 
> Soll ich jetzt Einspruch einlegen?


Warum? Hast das Fahnenende doch bereits jetzt durch Ignoranz erreicht. Oder hattest du bereits einmal widersprochen? Dann hättest du deinen Standpunkt bereits zur Kenntnis gegeben und die anderen haben des ignoriert. Alles in allem kommt erfahrungsgemäß jetzt nur noch ein Friedensangebot zum ursprünglichen Preis und wenn das auch nicht bezahlt wird, ist die Sache erledigt.


----------



## Devilfrank (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ruthschwald schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Reducal
Erfahrungsgemäß? Wessen Erfahrungen?
...ist die Sache ereldigt? Woher nimmst Du die Gewissheit? Ist das so?

Mit derlei "Erläuterungen" ist hier keinem gedient, da sie keine belastbare Aussage darstellen.

Insofern kann hier nur empfohlen werden, diese Aussage als eine einzelne Meinung zu betrachten und auch entsprechend zu werten.


----------



## Reducal (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

...hat man denn hier auf den vorhergehenden Seiten (beispielsweise) schon etwas gegenteiliges zu lesen bekommen? Erfahrungsgemäß - Erfahrungen aus den Postings dieses und anderer Foren sowie mein ganz persönlicher Erfahrungsschatz, der ja bekanntlich fundiert ist.


----------



## Winmag (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hi,

ich habe heute zwar erst die 2.Rechnung erhalten (bei der ersten Rechnung soll jemand aus der Familie am Vatertag telefoniert haben zu einer Uhrzeit wo niemend zuhause war & 2.Rechnung zu einer Uhrzeit wo die komplette Familie bei mir im Betrieb war und niemand vom Privatanschluß telefonieren konnte .. außer unser Wellensittich :-D )

Werde der MC Multimedia in den nächsten Tagen eine gesalzene Rechnung schicken (Maschinenausfallzeiten) über die Stunden die ich bis jetzt damit beschäftigt war festzustellen ob diese Rechnungen berechtigt sind oder nicht. Diese Maschinenausfallzeiten werde ich selbstverständlich auch einklagen.

Bin mal auf die Reaktion gespannt und mein RA ist sehr zuversichtlich.:thumb: Momentaner Stand: 3,5 h x 280,00 € = 980,00 € zzgl. Verschwendungssteuer


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Winmag schrieb:
			
		

> Werde der MC Multimedia in den nächsten Tagen eine gesalzene Rechnung schicken (Maschinenausfallzeiten) über die Stunden die ich bis jetzt damit beschäftigt war festzustellen ob diese Rechnungen berechtigt sind oder nicht.



Jeder kann jedem eine Rechnung stellen, ob berechtig oder nicht - den Nachweis über deren Bestand hat der Forderungssteller ggf. gerichtlich zu führen. Ob die Rechnungen ausschlaggebend für deine behaupteten Kosten sind, wage ich strak zu bezweifeln.


----------



## KatzenHai (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Winmag schrieb:
			
		

> Werde der MC Multimedia in den nächsten Tagen eine gesalzene Rechnung schicken (Maschinenausfallzeiten) über die Stunden die ich bis jetzt damit beschäftigt war festzustellen ob diese Rechnungen berechtigt sind oder nicht. Diese Maschinenausfallzeiten werde ich selbstverständlich auch einklagen.


Falls du deinen RA vorher noch einmal erreichst - ob er mir (durch dich) bitte die Anspruchsgrundlage für den Ersatz der Ausfallzeit für Rechnungsprüfungsarbeiten mitteilt?
Ich kenne nämlich (trotz jahrelanger Befassung damit) keine solche Anspruchsgrundlage - könnte sie aber sehr häufig selbst (natürlich für die Mandanten) gut gebrauchen ...



			
				Winmag schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mal auf die Reaktion gespannt und mein RA ist sehr zuversichtlich.:thumb:


Zuversichtlich worauf?


----------



## matthiasm (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Sybille schrieb:
			
		

> Hi heute ich wieder, also zu den Steuern kann ich nur sagen das wir auch eine Istbesteuerung haben, die kann man beim Finanzamt beantragen und dann zahlt man wenn der Betrag auf dem Firmenkonto gutgeschrieben worde...soviel dazu.



In Deutschland gibt es keine Istbesteuerung ( Ausnahmen ist hier NUR die Großindustrie wie Airbus etc. )

Wenn es so wäre, dann würde jeder Handswerkbetrieb dieses sofort beantragen, ausserdem jedes Handelsunternehmen etc. etc. In England, Holland, Skansinavien etc. gilt die Istbesteuerung, bei uns leider nicht...


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Ist-Besteuerung bei der Umsatzsteuer http://bundesrecht.juris.de/ustg_1980/__20.html
"vereinnahmte Entgelte" und jetzt aber mit *dem* Thema *hier* bitte Schluss machen.


----------



## SEP (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				matthiasm schrieb:
			
		

> In Deutschland gibt es keine Istbesteuerung ( Ausnahmen ist hier NUR die Großindustrie wie Airbus etc. )
> 
> Wenn es so wäre, dann würde jeder Handswerkbetrieb dieses sofort beantragen, ausserdem jedes Handelsunternehmen etc. etc. In England, Holland, Skansinavien etc. gilt die Istbesteuerung, bei uns leider nicht...


:vlol:

Das erste Eigentor in diesen hoffentlich torreichen Zeiten ...


----------



## Bea (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Solange es zu Recht is das dir jemand Geld schuldet ,kann ich den Mahnbescheid nachvollziehen,aber das wird ja beim Mahnbescheid überhaupt nicht geprüft,dem Gericht ist es erstmal völlig egal ob das Geld geschuldet wird oder nicht und das finde ich nicht in Ordnung.Denn warum sitzen wir denn hier weil die Herrschaften von Multimedia ihr Geld zu recht fordern wohl kaum also bei mir is es jedenfalls nich so.Und zu dem "Grundgesetz" kann ich nur sagen das bedarf doch wohl wirklich mal einer gründlichen Überholung das is doch schon alt wie Metusalem.Es is doch wohl immer noch unglaublich das in Deutschland Diebstahl höher bestraft wird als Mord,Vergewaltigung und Kindesmisshandlung oder stimmt das auch nich:wall:


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Bea schrieb:
			
		

> Solange es zu Recht is das dir jemand Geld schuldet ,kann ich den Mahnbescheid nachvollziehen,aber das wird ja beim Mahnbescheid überhaupt nicht geprüft,dem Gericht ist es erstmal völlig egal ob das Geld geschuldet wird oder nicht und das finde ich nicht in Ordnung.Denn warum sitzen wir denn hier weil die Herrschaften von Multimedia ihr Geld zu recht fordern wohl kaum also bei mir is es jedenfalls nich so.


Deshalb kann man ja ebenso einfach (ein Kreuzchen) dieses Verfahren beenden und ein mit Richter begleitetes Verfahren einleiten.




			
				Bea schrieb:
			
		

> Und zu dem "Grundgesetz" kann ich nur sagen das bedarf doch wohl wirklich mal einer gründlichen Überholung das is doch schon alt wie Metusalem.Es is doch wohl immer noch unglaublich das in Deutschland Diebstahl höher bestraft wird als Mord,Vergewaltigung und Kindesmisshandlung oder stimmt das auch nich:wall:


Unser GG ist weitgehend ziemlich gut; nicht von ungefähr beneiden uns manche Länder darum, andere kopieren.
Falsch allerdings ist deine These, Diebstahl werde höher bestraft als Kapitaldelikte - das ist schlicht und von dir auch nicht belegbar UNSINN!


----------



## FIRE (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

hallo 
ich hab nach meiner erswten rechnung mir bei der verbraucherzentrale einen musterbrief geholt und diesen an MCM geschickt bisher ist nich keine antwort gekommen. Bei der VBZ meinten sie aber ich müsste darauf nicht reagieren solange nichts vom Gericht kommt dieser Brief ist nur zu meiner Beruhigung gewesen also laut VBZ nicht zwingend erforderlich bis dann mal:sun:


----------



## silviam (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo, mein 16jähriger Sohn ist auch zum Opfer von MCM geworden, seit Wochen ärgere ich mich jetzt über diese "Firma". Gleichzeitig ärgern mich aber auch unsre s.g. Ordnungshüter, denen diese [.......] echt sonst wo vorbeigeht. Ich hab Anzeige erstattet, nix passiert. Und dann war ich lt. MCM noch so blöd und habe einen leeren Einschreibebrief mit Rückschein geschrieben. Langsam frag ich mich wo wir hier leben, der Bürger ist immer der besch......!
Mein Sohn wird jedenfalls nix zahlen und ich werd zum Rechtsanwalt gehn. Wenn das nix nützt, fahr ich halt mal nach Petersberg und werde mal "höflich" anklopfen!
Übrigens, sehr gute Seiten. Wär auch alles ganz lustig zu lesen, wenns nicht so traurig wäre, dass sowas in Deutschland möglich ist.
Bye
_
Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Spirale99 (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



> Wenn das nix nützt, fahr ich halt mal nach Petersberg und werde mal "höflich" anklopfen!


 
Nimm ein paar Würstchen mit wenn du da anklopfst, die haben einen etwas verwirrten, moppeligen "Wachhund" :smile: vor der Tür. Der hat auch schon den Bizz Reporter von Pro angefallen und verletzt.


----------



## steffi (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Habe bereits schon im April mal einen Beitrag geschrieben.

Bei uns ist der Sachverhalt dieser, dass wir 6 Rechnungen von MCM erhalten haben und mein Freund sicher ist das er nicht bei MCM angerufen hat.
Jedoch sind die Telefonnummer auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis aufgeführt.
Wir haben gleich nach Erhalt der Rechungen Anzeige gegen MCM erstattet.
Der Sachverstände bei der Polizei, hat uns aber keine allzu großen Hoffnungen gemacht, da die Telefonnummern auf dem Verbindungsnachweis aufgeführt sind.
Er hat uns inzwischen sogar empfohlen vorsorglich eine Rechtschutzversicherung abzuschließen. Ihr könnt euch ja denken was er damit meint.

Kann es wirklich sein, dass wir nur wegen diesem Verbindungsnachweis keine Handhabe gegen MCM mehr haben??

Anfangs habe ich die Sache ganz locker gesehen. Einfach Aussitzen und der Fall ist erledigt. 
Aber nach diesem Anruf, bekomm ich langsam Panik.
Das sind immerhin 540,00 Euro !!


----------



## Reducal (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				steffi schrieb:
			
		

> Anfangs habe ich die Sache ganz locker gesehen. Einfach Aussitzen und der Fall ist erledigt.


Diese Strategie würde ich auch anwenden und vor allem standhaft bleiben - es sollte sich letztendlich lohnen!



			
				steffi schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es wirklich sein, dass wir nur wegen diesem Verbindungsnachweis keine Handhabe gegen MCM mehr haben??


Wieso willst du was unternehmen? Die wollen Geld und müssen den ordentlichen Vertragsschluss mit einem bestimmten Vertragsnehmer nachweisen. Der Verbindungsnachweis ist dafür allenfalls ein Indiz aber kein Beweis, wer dort angerufen hatte.
Welchen Verbindungsnachweis meinst du eigentlich? Den von MCM oder den deines Telefonproviders? Wenn die Nummern tatsächlich auf dem EVN deines Providers als angewählt stehen, dann sagt das längst noch nichts darüber aus, wer sie angewählt hat und ob er mit der Kostenpflicht tatsächlich einverstanden war.



			
				steffi schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sachverstände bei der Polizei, hat uns aber keine allzu großen Hoffnungen gemacht, da die Telefonnummern auf dem Verbindungsnachweis aufgeführt sind. Er hat uns inzwischen sogar empfohlen vorsorglich eine Rechtschutzversicherung abzuschließen.


Eine ziemlich doofe Empfehlung, da das Ereignis (Rechnungsstellung und deren Kenntnisnhame) bereits eingetreten ist.


----------



## silviam (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Is wirklich ne merkwürdige Empfehlung, eine Rechtschutzversicherung kommt doch nicht für etwas auf, was vor Vertragsabschluss geschehen is.
Bei meinem Sohn begann alles im März mit einer Teilnahme an einem Pro Sieben-Gewinnspiel, bei dem er per SMS mitmachte. Dann folgte eine angebliche Gewinnbenachrichtigung, bei der er seinen Namen und Adresse angeben müsse, um den Gewinn zu erhalten. Im April folgten dann, statt eines Gewinns, drei Rechnungen a 60€ von MCM. Daraufhin wollte ich mich im Internet über diese Firma schlaumachen und geriet an die VZ, die vor dieser Firma warnte und zur Anzeige riet. Das tat ich auch umgehend, was ich aber auch genauso gut hätte sein lassen können! Geholfen haben die mir nicht, ganz im Gegenteil, zuletzt wurde meinem Mann, meinen Eltern oder mir unterstellt, einer von uns hätte vom Handy meines Sohnes diese "Entspannungsnummern" (O-Ton Polizei) angerufen. Bei der Firma MCM würde schließlich alles korrekt ablaufen! Haha! 
Die angegebenen Rufnummern tauchen auch auf dem EVN meines Sohnes auf, obwohl er sich sicher ist, diese niemals angerufen zu haben. Ich schickte MCM ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein, dass lt. MCM leer war, und wies darauf-
hin, dass mein Sohn minderjährig ist. Nix passiert, außer das mittlerweile drei Mahnungen a 90€ und ein grottenschlecht kopierter Brief mit der Forderung von 190€ (ohne Anrufkostenkosten natürlich!) und einem angeblichen Anrufprotokoll eingedrudelt sind. Lächerlich! Die sehen keinen müden Cent, denn ich sitze das ganze aus!!!


----------



## Reducal (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				silviam schrieb:
			
		

> ...einer von uns hätte vom Handy meines Sohnes diese "Entspannungsnummern" (O-Ton Polizei) angerufen. Bei der Firma MCM würde schließlich alles korrekt ablaufen! Haha!


Wo wurde diese Unterstellung erteilt?



			
				silviam schrieb:
			
		

> Die sehen keinen müden Cent, denn ich sitze das ganze aus!!!


Finde ich gut so!


----------



## SEP (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				silviam schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schickte MCM ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein, dass lt. MCM leer war, ...


Haben die DAS wirklich erklärt?


----------



## silviam (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Ein lieber Ordnungshüter hat uns dies unterstellt. Ich glaub, ich bin dann ein bisschen lauter geworden, aber was solls. Echt, da kommste dir vor, als wenn du mit der Wand reden würdest. Ich glaub die wollen es einfach nich verstehen, dass man sich nix zu schulden kommen lassen hat. Außerdem müßte mein Sohn keine Panik haben, die Anrufe zuzugeben. Bin 1969 geboren und nich 1769!

MCM hat in diesem tollen "Anrufprotokoll" vermerkt, dass ein leeres Einschreiben von mir eingegangen is. Ein ganz toller Verein! Ich bin mir 1000%ig sicher, dass bei dieser Firma alles korrekt läuft (lach mich weg). Die versuchen also ebenfalls das Ding auszusitzen und denken echt sie könnten einem das P-Zeichen auf die Stirn treiben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

/// ein wenig ironisch ///


			
				silviam schrieb:
			
		

> Echt, da kommste dir vor, als wenn du mit der Wand reden würdest. Ich glaub die wollen es einfach nich verstehen, dass man sich nix zu schulden kommen lassen hat.


 Vielleicht würde es helfen, wenn Priester und Nonnen betroffen wären?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=123659#post123659


----------



## silviam (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Priester und Nonnen, das hätte wohl wirklich was! Spaß beiseite, was sagte denn die Polizei bei den Betroffenen, wo die Rufnummern wirklich unerklärlicherweise auf dem EVN auftauchten? Hat das dann alles überhaupt einen Sinn mit der Anzeige? Wer weiß schon, wo er zu diesem Zeitpunkt vor etlichen Wochen oder Monaten war und ob jemand Zugriff aufs Handy hatte?

Und noch ne kleine Frage: Is hier vielleicht noch jemand ausm Saarland oder is mein Sohn ein Einzelschicksal?


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				silviam schrieb:
			
		

> ...was sagte denn die Polizei bei den Betroffenen, wo die Rufnummern wirklich unerklärlicherweise auf dem EVN auftauchten?


Da gibt es die unterscheidlichsten Meinungen aber keine, die offensichtlich repräsentativ ist, da es an einer Entscheidung der StA und des AG Fulda fehlt.


----------



## silviam (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Toll, das heisst also, es können noch Jahre ins Land ziehn, bis da ne Entscheidung fällt. Das hilft uns im Jahre 2006 herzlich wenig! Solche "Firmen" wollen sich auf unsre Kosten bereichern und niemand trifft schnellstmöglich mal ne Entscheidung, das is wieder mal herzig!
Am schönsten is aber, dass man Einspruch bei MCM einlegt und die schreiben, sie hätten ein leeres Einschreiben bekommen. Ich habe aber Zeugen dafür, dass der Brief sehr wohl im Kuvert war. Wer is dabei in der Beweispflicht?


----------



## Adele (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Die Einzigen, die in der Beweispflicht sind, sind die Herrschaften von MCMultimedia sprich, die herzallerliebste Frau H. nebst Anhang. Nicht mit einem Antwortschreiben von denen sondern mit dem Beleg über das Widerspruchs-Einschreiben, dass Du möglicherweise sogar kopiert hast, bist Du Deinem Widerspruch gerecht worden. Die Sache mit dem angeblich leeren Einschreibbrief ist abgeklatschter Kokolores. Nicht Du musst etwas beweisen, sondern MCM muss glaubwürdig nachweisen, dass ein angeblicher Erotik-Dienst bei Anruf auf eine ganz normale Nummer geliefert und ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag darüber geschlossen wurde. Und weil das quasi unmöglich ist, versucht man es eben mit immer massiveren Drohungen. Lass sie drohen, lass Dich nicht von dem Müll irritieren, warte ab, ob ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid auftaucht, wenn er denn überhaupt auftaucht, widersprich der Forderung des Mahnbescheids per Kreuzchen innerhalb von zwei Wochen, und dann dürfte die Sache abgehakt sein.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Die Einzigen, die in der Beweispflicht sind, sind die Herrschaften von MCMultimedia sprich, die herzallerliebste Frau H. nebst Anhang.


FULLACK 
Wer schon länger in diesem Forum mitliest, wird sehr schnell merken, dass es mit der  Beweislage der Herrschaften sehr dünn aussieht und von einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid war auch noch nie etwas (verifiziert)  zu lesen. Selbst wenn der käme (als Versuchsballon)  halte ich jede Wette, dass nach dem Kreuzchen nie wieder was zu hören/lesen  sein wird. Von einem ordentlichen Gericht wird man sich sein schönes "Geschäftsmodell" doch nicht zerreissen lassen...


----------



## Adele (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Was mich nur ein wenig irritiert ist, dass immer wieder die gleichen Fragen gestellt werden, die in diesem Forum bereits mehrfach beantwortet wurden. Ist es möglich, dass die Betreffenden trotz der Unzahl an Informationen durch ahnungslose Staatsdiener und der Praktiken von MCM und Allinkasso so verunsichert sind oder haben sie diesen Thread einfach nicht gelesen?


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich nur ein wenig irritiert ist, dass immer wieder die gleichen Fragen gestellt werden, die in diesem Forum bereits mehrfach beantwortet wurden.


@Adele 

Das ist normal. Das gilt fast für jeden Thread/ jedes Thema im Forum, dass 
immer wieder dieselben Fragen gestellt werden, obwohl sie bereits zigfach 
gestellt und beantwortet wurden. Das Zurückblättern scheint sehr schwer zu 
sein und viele glauben mit ihrem Problem etwas völlig Neues zu posten, obwohl
 der Thread schon endlos lange läuft.

cp


----------



## SEP (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich nur ein wenig irritiert ist, dass immer wieder die gleichen Fragen gestellt werden, die in diesem Forum bereits mehrfach beantwortet wurden.


Leider ist das inzwischen in einer schnellen Zeit und einem schnellen Medium offensichtlich usus geworden.

Ich wollte es ja nicht, aber ich wurde gezwungen - ich habe einen Textbaustein gebastelt:

Hierzu verweise ich *auf meine Standardantwort zu dieser Frage mit der Bitte um Beachtung.*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Adele (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo SEP

Tolle Ideee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silviam (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich nur ein wenig irritiert ist, dass immer wieder die gleichen Fragen gestellt werden, die in diesem Forum bereits mehrfach beantwortet wurden. Ist es möglich, dass die Betreffenden trotz der Unzahl an Informationen durch ahnungslose Staatsdiener und der Praktiken von MCM und Allinkasso so verunsichert sind oder haben sie diesen Thread einfach nicht gelesen?


Sorry, Adele, hätte gerne früher geantwortet, konnte mich jedoch seit gestern nicht mehr anmelden. 
Ja, die ahnungslosen Staatsdiener verunsichern einen total. Die erklärten mir nämlich, dass ich beweisen müsse, dass mein Sohn nicht dort angerufen hat. Glaub mir, ich kann unsere Staatsdiener mit Gesetzen zutexten, aber die hören da irgendwie nicht hin. Trotzdem danke für Deine Antwort.
Und noch was zur Info: Ich habe alle mittlerweile 60 Seiten gelesen und würde es auch gerne mal unseren Staatsdienern empfehlen. Vielleicht würde dann der Letzte begreifen, dass MCM die Menschheit ver......!
Bis dann


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				silviam schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch was zur Info: Ich habe alle mittlerweile 60 Seiten gelesen ....


das ist noch nicht mal die Hälfte, im Teil 1  stehen  noch weitere 71 Seiten...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=35181
seit dem 04.03.2005 läuft das Thema hier 

cp


----------



## Adele (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

@ silviam

Das mit den Staatsdienern ist wohl eine ganz eigene Sache, bei der möglicherweise die Linke nicht weiß, was die Rechte tut. Ich kann mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass die Herrschaften auf den gehobenen Posten sich nicht selbst über Sachlagen informieren sondern dem Rat etc. diverser Berater und Referenten folgen. Das hat dann schon mal die Konsequenzen, dass Vorgänge ganz woanders landen, als sie hingehören. Eine Zeit lang war ich in Sachen MCM recht hoffnungsvoll in Kontakt mit dem für meine Region zuständigen Bundestagsabgeordneten und habe ihn und seinen von mir deutlich genervten Referenten mit dem MCM-Vorgang meiner Mutter zugeschüttet. Nur landete die Geschichte, bei dem es sich schlicht und ergreifend um einen Verstoß gegen das Vertragsrecht handelt, trotz Infos und Verweis auf dieses Forum letztlich bei der Internetbeauftragten der CDU / CSU, die mir in einer langen Mail schrieb, was die Bundesregierung alles zum Schutz gegen den Missbrauch von Mehrwertdienstnummern täte oder schlicht: Thema verfehlt. Auch meine Eingaben bei der Hessischen Staatskanzlei und mein Protest gegen die Einstellung meiner Strafanzeige (das war eine Masseneinstellung wegen eines laufenden Verfahrens gegen Frau H. § 154 Stpo) beim Generalstaatsanwalt in Frankfurt wurden zwar mit viel Papier beantwortet, aber abgelehnt.   

So viel Ignoranz seitens der Behörden machen so genannten Anbietern wie MCM die ungestörten Geschäfte erst möglich und die Verbraucher unsicher. Nur, wenn  Beamte selbst an Informationen und einer Situationsänderung interssiert sind, kann sich zumindest im regionalen Rahmen etwas ändern wie etwa  im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis, wo die agile Kreisdirektorin nebst zuständigen Komissaren die Präventionsarbeit der Kreispolizeibehörde gegen diese Art von Geschäftemacherei verstärkte.

Was für den Betroffenen übrig bleibt ist sich zu informieren, widersprechen, Ruhe bewahren und auf gar keinen Fall zahlen.


----------



## FIRE (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

hallo zusammen ich hab heute meine erste mahnung bekommen und werde denen meinen widerspruch jetzt noch als einschreiben schicken denn auf meinen ersten brief haben sie nicht reagiert was könnte sollte ich denn noch machen oder soll ich einfach warten bis der braune brief vom gericht kommt??? gruß


----------



## pasmaster (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				FIRE schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen ich hab heute meine erste mahnung bekommen und werde denen meinen widerspruch jetzt noch als einschreiben schicken denn auf meinen ersten brief haben sie nicht reagiert was könnte sollte ich denn noch machen oder soll ich einfach warten bis der braune brief vom gericht kommt??? gruß




Hier im forum gibt es dazu viele Infos.
Also die Mühe einen Widerspruch zu schreiben brauchst du nicht zu machen.
Der Landet dort in der Ablage P.
Reagiere einfach garnicht, bzw. erst dann wenn ein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt, dies aber hat hier und auch woanders noch niemand erlebt.

Also es werden noch einge Briefe kommen von Inkasso etc. aber damit kannst du dir den verlängerten Rücken abwischen.


----------



## kre (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo,

auch bei mir ist heute die Mahnung eingetroffen. 
Sicherlich ist es richtig, dass inzwischen auf mehr als 100 Seiten fast alles zu dem Thema gesagt wurde, aber als "Neu"betroffener, der fast alle Beiträge quergelesen hat, fehlt trotzdem soetwas wie eine Zusammenfassung.
Derzeit bin ich am Überlegen das Ganze mal mit meiner Rechtschutzversicherung und dann mit einem Anwalt zu besprechen, schon allein deshalb um evt. nachweisen zu können, dass ich alles versucht habe das Thema zu klären.

MfG
kre


----------



## silviam (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Ok, den ersten Teil über MCM habe ich nicht ganz gelesen. Lag wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich damals noch dachte, die Polizei würde die Anzeige ernster nehmen. Na ja, bin jetzt eines Besseren belehrt! Wollte meine Anzeige bei der Polizei schon zurücknehmen. Meine Begründung war "das scheinbare mangelnde Interesse MCM das Handwerk zu legen". Über diesen Vorwurf war die Polizei garnicht erfreut. Wat solls, noch haben wir sowas wie Meinungsfreiheit!
Außerdem: Wir sind Papst, wir werden Weltmeister und irgendwann lassen wir auch so ne Firma wie MCM verschwinden!


----------



## Der Jurist (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				kre schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ....  Sicherlich ist es richtig, dass inzwischen auf mehr als 100 Seiten fast alles zu dem Thema gesagt wurde, aber als "Neu"betroffener, der fast alle Beiträge quergelesen hat, fehlt trotzdem soetwas wie eine Zusammenfassung. ....
> MfG
> kre


Hier ist Initiative gefragt: Mach es und viele werden Dir dankbar sein. :sun:


----------



## Girgel (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Und hier nun die gewünschte Zusammenfassung. Mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht zu wissen.


1. Die MCM stellt Forderungen, die mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit niemals zu realisieren sind.

2. Die MCM schreibt Mahnungen, die sich im Ton immer weiter verschärfen. Dann schaltet sie noch ein Inkassobüro aus München (Allinkasso) ein, das seinerseits auch noch ein paar „Drohbriefe“ loslässt. Ein gewisser Teil der Betroffenen lässt sich durch diese Vorgehensweise einschüchtern und zahlt. 

3. Es gibt keinen verifizierten Fall, bei dem die MCM/die Allinkasso versucht hat irgendwelche Forderungen gerichtlich durchzusetzen. Der Spuk endet voraussichtlich von selbst durch „Aussitzen“, wenn man sich nicht einschüchtern lässt.

4. Für diejenigen, die aktiv an die Sache herangehen möchten, gibt es den Weg der sog. Negativen Feststellungsklage, mit der man gerichtlich feststellen lassen kann, ob die Forderung der MCM gerechtfertigt ist, oder nicht. 
Dieses Vorgehen hat noch den angenehmen Effekt, dass der MCM im Falle des Unterliegens (was m.E. mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit immer der Fall sein wird) ordentlich Kosten überbürdet werden. Wenn genug Betroffene diese Vorgehensweise einschlagen würden, könnte man der MCM recht einfach finanziell das Wasser abgraben.

4. Die Behörden –insbesondere die StA Fulda- sind entweder hoffnungslos überfordert oder aber sie haben schlicht und einfach keine Lust, sich des Problems anzunehmen. Daher werden jegliche Anzeigen mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit unter Angabe von fadenscheinigsten Gründen eingestellt und auch sämtliche anderen Versuche, Behörden oder aber die Politik dazu zu bewegen, tätig zu werden, im Keim erstickt.


Grüsse aus Ufr.


----------



## kre (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier nun die gewünschte Zusammenfassung. Mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht zu wissen.
> .... gelöscht ....
> Grüsse aus Ufr.


Super. Danke.

Ich werd wohl mal mit meiner RV telefonieren. Ich hoffe die unterstützt das, habe schliesslich genug Beiträge gezahlt.

Gruss
kre


----------



## WerthersEchte (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=153934#post153934


			
				Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Für diejenigen, die aktiv an die Sache herangehen möchten, gibt es den Weg der sog. Negativen Feststellungsklage, mit der man gerichtlich feststellen lassen kann, ob die Forderung der MCM gerechtfertigt ist, oder nicht.
> Dieses Vorgehen hat noch den angenehmen Effekt, dass der MCM im Falle des Unterliegens (was m.E. mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit immer der Fall sein wird) ordentlich Kosten überbürdet werden. Wenn genug Betroffene diese Vorgehensweise einschlagen würden, könnte man der MCM recht einfach finanziell das Wasser abgraben.


Sorry! Bin neu hier und hab -technisch gesehen- noch nicht ganz den Durchblick.. :-/
Habe nun ein paar Abende geopfert, um hier ALLES durchzulesen und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, die Sache aktiv anzugehen. Mit einer negativen Feststellungsklage. 

In unserem Fall war's angeblich mein Sohn, der "irgendeine" der Nummern gewählt haben soll. Ein Anruf von der Telekom in der letzten Woche, verhieß ihm ein WM - Trikot, woraufhin er freudig unsere Adresse preisgab. :-(
Wir stehen also noch ganz am Anfang - und daher jetzt meine Frage an "Girgel":
Wie muss ich vorgehen, um die o.g. Klage zu erheben? 
Warte ich bis zur 1. Mahnung? Oder bis zum Mahnbescheid? Brauch ich einen RA?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Die Echte


----------



## pasmaster (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Warte ich bis zur 1. Mahnung? Oder bis zum Mahnbescheid? Brauch ich einen RA?
___________________________________________________________________


Du wirst zwar einen Haufen Mahnungen erhalten, ggf. Briefe von Inkassoabzockern oder Anwälten, spare dir aber das Geld für den Antwort, denn   die Firmen werden diese Forderung nicht per Gericht durchsetzen , zumindest gab es hier im Forum kaum ein Fall , wo eine dieser [edit] Firmen einen Mahnbescheid per Gericht beantragt hat. 

Also Ruhig Blut.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				pasmaster schrieb:
			
		

> zumindest gab es hier im Forum kaum ein Fall , wo eine dieser [edit] Firmen einen Mahnbescheid per Gericht beantragt hat.


Korrektur: ersetze  "kaum ein"  durch "keinen"  

Selbst wenn das geschehen würde,  zum x-ten Mal:  erst danach kommt (nach erfolgtem Widerspruch per Kreuzchen) die Stunde der Wahrheit.
Den Gang zum Gericht und einem deutschen Richter in die Augen zu sehen hat 
noch nie einer  von denen  gewagt.
Im Gegenteil:  bei Girgel haben sie schmählich gekniffen  (negative Feststellungsklage) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=153934#post153934


----------



## WerthersEchte (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Vielen Dank für die prompte Antwort! Ich werde also der Dinge harren, die da kommen.. Sowas  kann ich gut!!  
Außerdem werde ich die Telekom anrufen - mal sehen, was die davon halten, dass in Ihrem Namen Adressen erschlichen werden.. 

Viel Glück alle Miteinander!


----------



## Girgel (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				WerthersEchte schrieb:
			
		

> Habe nun ein paar Abende geopfert, um hier ALLES durchzulesen und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, die Sache aktiv anzugehen. Mit einer negativen Feststellungsklage.
> 
> ..............
> 
> ...



Hi Echte,

zu Deinen Fragen:

Ich glaube, Du musst nicht warten.........allerdings kann ein Einspruch nie schaden........

Meines Erachtens brauchst Du keinen Anwalt ( bin kein Jurist, falls das so nicht richtig ist, bitte ich die Juristen im Forum, mich zu verbessern..... ist ja keine Rechtsberatung, sondern eine theortische Frage.....)

In meinem Fall habe ich einen Anwalt eingeschaltet, da ich mir sicher war, dass die Angelegenheit zu  meinen Gunsten entschieden wird. 

Die Anwaltskosten durfte daher unsere Freundin in Petersberg dann auch noch begleichen.

Also, warum sich selbst rumärgern???

Viele Grüsse


----------



## korsberg (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				WerthersEchte schrieb:
			
		

> Habe nun ein paar Abende geopfert, um hier ALLES durchzulesen und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, die Sache aktiv anzugehen. Mit einer negativen Feststellungsklage.



In "meinem" Fall ist es der minderjährige Sohn eines Freundes. "Wir" sind z.Z. bei ersten Allinkasso-Schreiben angelangt.

"Wir" stehen also nicht mehr ganz am Anfang - und daher jetzt meine Frage an "Girgel":
Wie müssen "wir" vorgehen, um die o.g. Klage zu erheben?
Warten bis zum Mahnbescheid? Braucht man einen RA?


----------



## Girgel (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				korsberg schrieb:
			
		

> "Wir" stehen also nicht mehr ganz am Anfang - und daher jetzt meine Frage an "Girgel":


Eigentlich ist im Forum alles nachzulesen.............

SEP hat es mit seiner Standardantwort genau auf den Punkt gebracht:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=149279#post149279


			
				korsberg schrieb:
			
		

> Wie müssen "wir" vorgehen, um die o.g. Klage zu erheben?


Eine konkrete Fallberatung darf und wird Euch hier niemand geben......

Zu negativer Feststellungsklage guckst Du hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feststellungsklage


			
				korsberg schrieb:
			
		

> Warten bis zum Mahnbescheid?


Nicht nötig.


			
				korsberg schrieb:
			
		

> Braucht man einen RA?


Einen Anwalt benötigt man vor dem Amtsgericht nicht. Es genügt sein Ansinnen schriftlich vorzutragen.


Viele Grüsse


----------



## korsberg (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Oh Mann, Wikipedia.
Hätte ich auch selber mal drauf kommen und gucken können.

Habe heute erst einmal dem Inkassobüro geantwortet, dann gegen MC Multimedia Strafanzeige (versuchter Betrug, versuchte Nötigung, versuchte Erpressung, versuchte Wucherei und Verstoß gegen das Jugendschutzgesetz) bei zwei StA's gestellt (Ich habe nämlich noch zwei andere Anschriften und eine davon gehört nicht zur StA Fulda). Gegen das Inkassobüro habe ich ebenfalls Strafanzeige gestellt, wegen Beihilfe zu den ersten vier Punkten.

Mit der negativen Feststellungsklage muss ich erst meinen Kumpel überzeugen. So recht will er noch nicht.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				korsberg schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute erst einmal dem Inkassobüro geantwortet, dann gegen MC Multimedia Strafanzeige (versuchter Betrug, versuchte Nötigung, versuchte Erpressung, versuchte Wucherei und Verstoß gegen das Jugendschutzgesetz) bei zwei StA's gestellt (Ich habe nämlich noch zwei andere Anschriften und eine davon gehört nicht zur StA Fulda). Gegen das Inkassobüro habe ich ebenfalls Strafanzeige gestellt, wegen Beihilfe zu den ersten vier Punkten.


Bisher hat sich  Fuldaer Strafverfolgung und Justiz als ziemlich wirkungslos erwiesen, dem Treiben  Einhalt zu gebieten.
Wir lassen uns  dennoch gerne  überraschen, was diese Anzeigen bringen werden.


----------



## FIRE (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

hallo 
ich habe heute wieder post von mcm bekommen dort steht auf der ersten seite ewas das ich jetzt 190 euro zahlen soll und auf der zweiten seite ein personalstammblatt hat das auch schonmal jemand bekommen ??? wenn ja bitte melden und was habt ihr gemacht. gruß jan


----------



## Reducal (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				FIRE schrieb:
			
		

> ....personalstammblatt ....hat das auch schonmal jemand bekommen?


Ettliche Seiten zuvor wurde dieses Käseblatt schon öfter gepostet, das scheint jeden Rechnungsempfänger zu ereilen, der nicht zahlen will. Lies´ dich mal hier im Thread durch, dann erfährst du (zumindest zwischen den Zeilen) wie man mit diesem Ungemach umgehen kann.


----------



## FIRE (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

ich hab grade mit einer anwaltskanzlei gesprochen die behandeln sowas erst garnet ich solle mich an die verbraucherzentrale wenden super oder


----------



## SEP (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass es mehr als 120.000 Anwälte in DE gibt - da findet sich sicherlich noch ein anderer, oder?


----------



## pasmaster (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Wozu Anwalt?????
Wer hier gelesen hat, wird festgestellt haben, das Aussitzen billiger und sinnvoller ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				FIRE schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab grade mit einer anwaltskanzlei gesprochen die behandeln sowas erst garnet ich solle mich an die verbraucherzentrale wenden super oder


wo ist das Problem?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=152569#post152569


			
				FIRE schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> ich hab nach meiner erswten rechnung mir bei der verbraucherzentrale einen musterbrief geholt und diesen an MCM geschickt bisher ist nich keine antwort gekommen.* Bei der VBZ meinten sie aber ich müsste darauf nicht reagieren solange nichts vom Gericht kommt *dieser Brief ist nur zu meiner Beruhigung gewesen also laut VBZ nicht zwingend erforderlich bis dann mal:sun:


hat sich irgendwas entscheidendes geändert?


----------



## FIRE (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

nur das ich jetzt bei dem dritten brief bin und die jetzt 190 euro haben wollen es einen anruf gibt von ca. einer minute zu einer der nummern und das ich jetzt ein personalstammblatt habe


----------



## FIRE (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

außer das ich jetzt bei dem dritten brief bin ich 190 euro zahlen soll und es eine verbindung gibt die ca eine minute dauerte und ich jetzt ein personalstammblatt habe sonst nichts


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				FIRE schrieb:
			
		

> außer das ich jetzt bei dem dritten brief bin ich 190 euro zahlen soll und es eine verbindung gibt die ca eine minute dauerte und ich jetzt ein personalstammblatt habe sonst nichts


nochmal wo ist das Problem? Papier ist geduldig. Offenbar zählst zu denjenigen, die sich ins 
Bockshorn jagen lassen
Darauf baut dieses "Unternehmen". Lies  die  beiden Threads mal wirklich gründlich durch. 
Dann solltest du klarer sehen


----------



## Girgel (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				pasmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu Anwalt?????
> Wer hier gelesen hat, wird festgestellt haben, das Aussitzen billiger und sinnvoller ist.



....und nimmt damit billigend in Kauf, dass die MCM ihre Geschäftsmethoden noch recht lange unbehelligt weiterbetreiben kann.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Das ist genau einer der Gründe, warum das Modell MCM offensichtlich recht gut funktioniert und auch auch relativ lukrativ zu sein scheint.

Es gibt nicht nur wohlinformierte Internetnutzer, wie pasmaster, sondern auch genug Menschen, die über diese Informationsquelle nicht verfügen, aus welchem Grund auch immer.

Aus dieser Personengruppe lassen sich genug Betroffene durch das Gebaren der MCM einschüchtern, oder zahlen einfach aus Scham, weil sie nicht mit Sexdienstleistungen in Verbindung gebracht werden möchten.

Wie sinnvoll es ist, dabei einfach - getreu dem Motto: Heiliger Sankt Florian, verschon mein Haus, zünd andre an. - zuzuschauen , darüber lässt es sich vortrefflich diskutieren.

Nachdenkliche grüsse aus Ufr


----------



## Sam23 (7 August 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Folgender Sachverhalt
Laut TELE2 haben meine Schwiegereltern im März angeblich 5 Gespräche mit MCM geführt mit einer Dauer von 0,06min bis 2,36 min. 
3 Gespräche wurden in von MCM in Rechnung gestellt. 
2 Rechnungen erhielten die 1. Mahnung
1 RG erhielt die 3 Mahnung

alle 3 Rechnungen wurden von Allinkasso mit drei Rechnungen in einem Brief angemahnt, wobei eine Rechnung von einer Detektei überprüft wurde was nochmal 100,- Euro mehr kosten soll. 

Tatsache ist das die Nummern tatsächlich auf der Rechnung von Tele2 erschienen und Tele2 behauptet meine Schwiegereltern haben dort wirklich angerufen was NIE passiert ist. 

Frage: 

Wenn sie die Tele2 Rechnung voll bezahlen ist das ein eingeständnis???
Kann MCM behaupten aufgrund der Tele2 Rechnung der Tatbestand ist erfüllt und können sie auf Bezahlung der Rechnungen bestehen???

Bisher haben sie noch nichts unternommen aber jetzt werden sie langsam nervös. Hier im Forum habe ich auch noch nichts über jemanden gelesen, der seit dem letzten Gerichtsschreiben nichts mehr von MCM gehört hat. 

Ich danke euch für eine Antwort. 

LG Yvonne


----------



## Captain Picard (7 August 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Sam23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier im Forum habe ich auch noch nichts über jemanden gelesen, der seit dem letzten Gerichtsschreiben nichts mehr von MCM gehört hat.


Dann hast du nicht gründlich genug gelesen. Lies mal die Postings von Girgel 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/member.php?u=3326
Er hat sich wohl bisher am intensivsten und erfolgreichsten zur Wehr gesetzt 

cp


----------



## pasmaster (7 August 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Ich kann ihnen nur raten:

Sich nicht bange machen zu lassen [edit] 
Einem ev. MB widersprechen , der aber nicht kommt.

Hier gibt es ellenlange Beiträge zum Thema Hamburg /Dänemark Telefon [ edit] , die immer besagen, das die Forderungen von TH unberechtigt sind.

Also [ edit] , lieber mal ausgehen von dem gesparten Geld.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Reducal (7 August 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

...das ist hier aber nicht Hamburg und nicht TH (Tele Hansa). Ansonsten dürftest du richtig liegen.


----------



## Sam23 (7 August 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Sam23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Picard, 

ichhab leider keine Rechte zum lesen 

aber wenn ich es noch richtig in Erinnerung habe warten wir jetzt einfach bis zum schreiben vom Gericht und werden dann unser Kreuzchen machen. Was sollen wir hinschreiben warum wir nicht bezahlen wollen? Wir können ja schlecht sagen das dort nicht hintelefoniert wurde, denn beweisen können wir es ja doch nicht. Reicht es zu sagen das man keinen Vertrag mit MCM eingegangen ist und man nie darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass ein Gespräch 60 Euro kostet?? Welche Begründung kommt in das Gerichtsschreiben??


----------



## Captain Picard (7 August 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Die Postings von Girgel findest  du ganz einfach, indem du den Thread gründlich liest, auch Hinweise wie man 
effizient vorgeht. ansonsten:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


> Allerdings dabei beachten: Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz). Wenn die Lektüre der hier allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen  nicht ausreicht, wird anheim gestellt, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
> Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.


cp


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (7 August 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Einem Mahnbescheid kann man ohne Angaben von Gründen innerhalb von 14  Tagen widersprechen.


----------



## Sam23 (7 August 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Dann dank ich euch schonmal und wir werden auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid warten und dann widersprechen und hoffen das der Spuk dann ein Ende nimmt. 
Danke Euch LG Yvonne


----------



## Captain Picard (7 August 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Du wärst der/die  erste, der/die  einen bekäme 

cp


----------



## Sam23 (7 August 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

und ich dachte immer das wäre dann das letzte Schreiben was man bekommen würde. Wieviel Schreiben von Allinkasso bekommt man eigentlich??

Ist es zulässig das die alle Rechnung einfordern obwohl nur eine Rechnung 3mal und eine 2 mal und die letzte garnicht angemahnt wurden??

Macht es einen unterschied wenn meine Schwiegereltern die Tele2 Rechnung jetzt voll bezahlen? Dort stehen ja auch ca. 5 Anrufe von MCM drauf. Die wollen immer ein paar Cent für jeden Anruf haben?

LG Yvonne


----------



## Captain Picard (7 August 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Sam23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es zulässig das die alle Rechnung einfordern obwohl nur eine Rechnung 3mal und eine 2 mal und die letzte garnicht angemahnt wurden??


Mahnen können die bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag. Papier ist geduldig. Papierkörbe sind groß.
Ernstzunehmen (zum x-ten Mal) wäre  ein *gerichtlicher* Mahnbescheid 
(wie oft willst du das eigentlich noch erklärt bekommen? ) 


			
				Sam23 schrieb:
			
		

> Macht es einen unterschied wenn meine Schwiegereltern die Tele2 Rechnung jetzt voll bezahlen? Dort stehen ja auch ca. 5 Anrufe von MCM drauf. Die wollen immer ein paar Cent für jeden Anruf haben?


Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.

cp


----------



## Sam23 (7 August 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> (wie oft willst du das eigentlich noch erklärt bekommen? )
> cp




Solange bis ich es verstehe!    Keine Angst ich glaube jetzt hab ich wirklich alles geschnallt. Vielen Dank für die Geduld.


----------



## sandra (16 August 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo!

Mein Vater bekommt diese Briefe mehrmals das heißt jedesmal wenn diese Schreiben 3 BRiefe und das gleich mit 60€! ICh finde dies eine unverschämtheit wie man so dreist sein kann!!!!:wall: 

ich kann so leute irgendwie nicht verstehen......
Sie hatten keine Nummer aufgelistet die er angerufen haben soll und gar nichts!
Wurde mit der masche angerufen, sie haben bei einer Verlosung eine neue Sim KArte gewonnen und weredn Ihnen diese im LAufe der Woche zuschicken ,stattdessen kamen dann drei Briefe, da habe ich schon gedacht wie man nur so dreist sein kann und die meisten unternehmen noch nicht mal was dagegen!!!

Lg Sandra


----------



## Adele (16 August 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Dass MCM keine angeblich angerufenen Nummern aufgelistet haben, kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen. Bislang hatte man ja als Betroffener eine ganze LIste von Nümmerchen, von denen man eine angerufen haben soll. Womit sollten die denn sonst ihre Forderung begründen, auch wenn Dreistigkeit ohnehin zu deren Geschäftmethoden gehört?


----------



## silviam (23 August 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallöchen alle miteinander! Mein Sohn hat heute auch endlich das langersehnte Briefchen von Allinkasso bekommen. Die Gesamtforderung aus drei angeblichen Telefonaten, nebst Nebenkosten und angeblicher Detekteikosten beläuft sich nunmehr auf 522.75 €. Freu!! Wat solls, weiter aussitzen is angesagt! Ich hab laange Zeit für solche Scherzkekse.
Gruss an alle Betroffenen


----------



## Reducal (23 August 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

...eine gute Entscheidung, finde ich!


----------



## FIRE (31 August 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

hallo also hab gestern mal wieder post bekommen. Hat diesmal etws lang gedauert finde ich aber die sind ja richtig nett die geben mir jetzt eine letzte chance die 190 euro zu überweisen und sie schreiben das sie davon ausgehen das ich gerichtliche schritte wünsche mal abwarten ob was kommtbis dann 
lg fire


----------



## Nixda (31 August 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				FIRE schrieb:
			
		

> hallo also hab gestern mal wieder post bekommen. Hat diesmal etws lang gedauert finde ich aber die sind ja richtig nett die geben mir jetzt eine letzte chance die 190 euro zu überweisen und sie schreiben das sie davon ausgehen das ich gerichtliche schritte wünsche mal abwarten ob was kommtbis dann
> lg fire



Dann schieß doch einmal quer und drohe denen selber die Vornahme rechtlicher Schritte an. Seit Girgel dürfte MC-Multimedia ja entsprechend gewarnt sein.


----------



## Nixda (31 August 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

[.......] Wie bereits gesagt, Girgel ist damit durchgekommen. Er konnte ferner einen nicht unerheblichen Teil der durch die Beauftragung eines Anwalts entstandenen Kosten auf den damaligen Klagegegener abwälzen. Allerdings bleibt es dir überlassen, ob du diesen Schritt wagen willst.

IHMO dies dürfte der beste Weg sein. um solchen Anbietern das Wasser auf dauer abzugraben.

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (Verstoß gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz) entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Nixda (31 August 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Sorry, 
dann einmal ganz allgemein und für jeden im Internet nachlesbar. Wer sich gegen einen Anspruch einer Person wehren will, die behauptet, ihr eine bestimmte Geldsumme zusteht, der kann im Wege einer sog. negativen Feststellungsklage durch ein Gericht feststellen lassen, ob der von der  Gegenseite behauptete Anspruch tatsächlich besteht. Dies ist auch kein besonderes Geheimnis, sondern Grundlage unseres Rechtsstaates.

mfg Nixda


----------



## Reducal (31 August 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Das hatten wir schon. Gucke mal zuvor, was Girgel erlebt hat.


----------



## Nixda (31 August 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Genau dazu wollte ich ja ermutigen. Denn warum soll man sich alles gefallen lassen, wenn entsprechende Gegenmaßnahmen durch unsere Justiz vorgesehen sind.
Wer entsprechend versicher oder verägert ist, kann sich ohne weiteres gegen solche Forderungen wehren, denn dazu sind meiner Ansicht nach Anwälte oder auch Rechtsschutzversicherungen da.


----------



## Nixda (31 August 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

sollte heißen "versichert und verärgert"


----------



## korsberg (1 September 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				korsberg schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Mann, Wikipedia.
> Hätte ich auch selber mal drauf kommen und gucken können.
> 
> Habe heute erst einmal dem Inkassobüro geantwortet, dann gegen MC Multimedia Strafanzeige (versuchter Betrug, versuchte Nötigung, versuchte Erpressung, versuchte Wucherei und Verstoß gegen das Jugendschutzgesetz) bei zwei StA's gestellt (Ich habe nämlich noch zwei andere Anschriften und eine davon gehört nicht zur StA Fulda). Gegen das Inkassobüro habe ich ebenfalls Strafanzeige gestellt, wegen Beihilfe zu den ersten vier Punkten.
> ...



Also die StA München hat die Strafanzeige gegen Allinkasso abgeschmettert. Dafür hat Allinkasso sich wieder gemeldet.

Aber die Strafanzeigen bei den beiden anderen StA's haben bewirkt, dass die Kripo da war und alles nochmal aufgenommen hat.


----------



## Adele (3 September 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Ich fürchte nur, das nichts weiter positiv Bemerkenswertes für die Betroffenen geschieht, so lange die hessische Staatsanwaltschaft dieses Geschäftsmodell unter "ferner liefen" oder Lapalien behandelt. So lange kann Frau H. unbehelligt und parallel zu ihrem angeblich übergeordneten Verfahren locker weiter ihren Geschäften nachgehen. Wenn ich mich kreuz und quer durch das Forum lese habe ich ohnehin den Eindruck, dass die Hessen Straftaten aus dem Kommunikationsbereich ohnehin mit einer eher gemütlichen Lässigkeit behandeln. Da dürfte auch die Kripo, sofern sie ihre Ermittlungen ernst nimmt, gegen bürokratische Wände laufen. Was, abgesehen von Zahlungsverweigerung  und negativen Feststellungsklagen meines Erachtens nach bleibt ist, wenn die Geschädigten, oder besser die, die man zu schädigen versucht, so viele Menschen wie möglich informiert, um Frau H. schlicht und ergreifend den Nährboden für ihre Geschäfte zu entziehen. Sprich: Wenn sie niemand zurückruft, dann gibt es auch keine Kohle.


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich kreuz und quer durch das Forum lese habe ich ohnehin den Eindruck, dass die Hessen Straftaten aus dem Kommunikationsbereich ohnehin mit einer eher gemütlichen Lässigkeit behandeln.


Ein paar wenige Gegenden in D gibt es, da ist das Pflaster für dubiose Geschäftsmodelle heißer als anderswo. Leider braucht es überall seine Zeit, bis gerichtsfeste Maßnahmen getroffen werden können. Aber was in Hessen, Hamburg, Berlin und vor allem in ländlichen Gegenden da so getrieben wird, kann einen manchmal schon echt sprachlos machen.


----------



## Girgel (4 September 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



			
				Nixda schrieb:
			
		

> [.......] Wie bereits gesagt, Girgel ist damit durchgekommen. Er konnte ferner einen nicht unerheblichen Teil der durch die Beauftragung eines Anwalts entstandenen Kosten auf den damaligen Klagegegener abwälzen.



Ich habe sämtliche Kosten ersetzt bekommen.

Frau A.H. hat auch sehr schnell und anstandslos bezahlt.

Eigentlich schade, sonst hätte ich den Spieß mal umdrehen können........


----------



## Rene Wegner (4 September 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hi

Ich konnte leider nicht alle Beiträge zu diesem Thema lesen und hoffe hier nicht schon oft gehörtes zu erzählen.

Ich habe letztens auch eine Rechnung von MCM bekommen. Ich soll am 03.08.06 eine Sex-Hotline angerufen haben. Der Witz ist nur, die angebene Telefonnummer mit der ich das gemacht haben soll habe ich schon seit Dezember 05 nicht mehr. Bin umgezogen und habe nur durch einen alten Nachbarn das Schreiben überhaupt in die Finger bekommen. Ha, schreibe den [ edit]  die tage mal zurück und bin gespannt auf die Antwort. Vielleicht habe ich glück und die [ edit]  nerven nicht mehr. 

In diesem Sinne!

Gruß René

_editiert, Contenance , auch wenn´s schwer fällt, modaction _


----------



## Reducal (4 September 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Warum schreiben? Du hast nicht alles gelesen aber wenn du hättest, wüsstest du, dass alle Schreiben ignoriert werden.
Dein Fall ist doch geklärt, bloß willst du denen das auf die Nase binden, wo sie´s eigentlich nicht interessiert? Deine alte Nummer wurde neu vergeben und nun hat der neue Inhaber oder jemand, der die Nummer bei ihm nutzte, sich bei einem MCM-Angebot eingewählt. Es ist schon blöd aber auch, dass MCM sich immer noch keine aktuellen Telefonauskunftdateien leisten will.


----------



## Guenni2603 (9 September 2006)

*MC Multimedia*

Inzwischen habe ich die letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor dem Mahnbescheid erhalten. 256,28€ für 16 sec. Telefonverbindung!
Werde berichten ob jetzt Schluß ist, oder ob eine Zwangsvollstreckung, Offenbahrungseid, Lohnpfänung und Schufa-Eintrag etc. erfolgen!
Armes Deutschland...wo so eine [ edit]  ungestraft einen 83 jährigen alten Mann belästigen darf!

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (9 September 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia*



			
				Guenni2603 schrieb:
			
		

> oder ob eine Zwangsvollstreckung, Offenbahrungseid, Lohnpfänung und Schufa-Eintrag etc. erfolgen!


Wie kommst du auf diese abenteuerlichen Vermutungen? Lies  den Thread, insbesondere 
die Postings von Girgel, der seinerseits den Gegenangriff ( negative Feststellungsklage )
 erfolgreich durchgezogen hat, dann sollte  klar sein, dass außer (leeren) Drohungen nichts passiert.

cp


----------



## DieFrauohne (13 September 2006)

*MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo, will mich heute auch mal im "MCM-Fanclub" anmelden. Habe gestern meine erste Rechung über 60 € erhalten. Soll von meinem Kartenhandy eine der schon hier so oft genannten Nummern angerufen haben (ist nie passiert,  Handy ist nämlich defekt). Meine Anschrift habe ich leider selbst verraten bei einem Anruf, ich habe einen Gutschein einer namhaften Drogeriemarktkette gewonnen. Mein Rechtsanwalt hat bereits MCM angeschrieben (habe gkücklicherweise eine RV ohne Selbstbeteiligung), parallel dazu habe ich bei der örtlichen Polizei Anzeige erstattet. Bin mal gespannt, was sich tut.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 September 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Lies dir mal  die Postings von Girgel durch  
er hat wohl den bisher  größten Erfolg gegen MCM erzielt  :thumb:

eine  (auszugsweise)  Liste der wichtigsten  Postings 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=130915#post130915
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=136149#post136149
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=153934#post153934
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=156144#post156144
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=164651#post164651


----------



## FIRE (22 September 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

moin zusammen hab heute meine erste rechnung von allinkasso bekommen soll ich damit genauso verfahren wie mit den briefen von mcm???


----------



## SEP (22 September 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hierzu verweise ich *auf meine Standardantwort zu dieser Frage mit der Bitte um Beachtung.*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Girgel (26 September 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



FIRE schrieb:


> moin zusammen hab heute meine erste rechnung von allinkasso bekommen soll ich damit genauso verfahren wie mit den briefen von mcm???



Guckst Du auch hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=153934#post153934

Grüsse


----------



## jerichoholic41 (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

So Leute, mal ne Frage: Wenn man da nicht angerufen hat und bekommt die Forderung, ist ja klar, dass man nicht belangt weren kann. Nun aber der Fall, dass auf unserer Telefonrechnung zu den genannten Zeitpunkten von MCM doch diese Rufnummern (040 ...) stehen und dort eben ganz normale 0,19 EUR pro Minute kosten (war ja alles unter einer Minute). Nun ist zwar eine Berechnung ja durchaus gerechtfertigt, aber ich meine doch, dass ein Telefonat von unter einer Minute Dauer keine 60 EUR kosten kann, oder !? Also, sollte ich in meinem Fall nun zahlen oder auch so vorgehen, dass ich nicht gewillt bin, für so wenig Zeit soviel Geld zu zahlen und daher nichts zu machen ??ß Ode rwie muss ich vorgehen ??? 

Danke für eure Hilfe !!! (auch wenn das vielleicht schonmal gefragt und beantwortet wurde, bitte ich um eure Hilfe!)

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



jerichoholic41 schrieb:


> Ode rwie muss ich vorgehen ???


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

Im  Thread steht alles drin, lesen mußt du schon selber. Jedem immer wieder alles einzeln 
vorkauen ist nicht drin.
(und außerdem unerlaubte Rechtsberatung)

Wenn dir das zu mühsam ist, geh zu einem Anwalt


----------



## ErwinZ (3 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Ich habe nun seit einem halben Jahr nichts mehr von denen bekommen, auch keine Mahnungen 1. 2. 3. 


_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert Modaction _


----------



## DieFrauohne (7 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Habe auch nach der 1. Mahnung nichts mehr bekommen, hat noch mal jemand eine Mahnung oder ein Schreiben erhalten. Ich hatte nämlich die Polizei eingeschaltet, die sich darum kümmern wollte.


----------



## DNA2 (7 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



DieFrauohne schrieb:


> ... hat noch mal jemand eine Mahnung oder ein Schreiben erhalten. Ich hatte nämlich die Polizei eingeschaltet, die sich darum kümmern wollte.


:vlol:

Die von dir eingeschaltete Polizei wollte sich um Mahnung oder Schreiben kümmern? :rotfl:

:lol:


----------



## fussely (7 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hi, ich habe heute zwei weitere Rechnungen bekommen je über 60€ und hatte vor einer woche schonmal 6 stück bekommen, also hab jetzt insgesamt 8 Rechnungen die ich nicht bezahlen werde denn ich habe keine dieser Nummern angerufen und auch sonst nix mit denen zu tun!!! Ist mir auch ein Rätsel wo die meine Daten her haben! Hab hier einiges gelesen und es ist wirklich krass was diese [ edit]  hier mit einem abziehen!!!Also von mir bekommen die keinen cent!!Also dann, haltet die Ohren steif!!!

_aus rechtlichen Gründen ein Wort editiert, modaction _


----------



## DieFrauohne (7 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Habe Schreiben und 1. Mahnung an die Kripo, Abt. Betrug geschickt. Die wollten die Angelegenheit der Bundesnetzagentur melden, um dieser Firma das Handwerk zu legen.


----------



## Reducal (7 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

...was totaler Unsinn wär, da die BNetzA dafür nicht zuständig ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Die Telefonnummern werden doch eher in Printmedien beworben, oder? Wie kommt die Polizei denn auf die Bundesnetzagentur?


----------



## Reducal (7 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Nicht DIE sondern einzelne Vertreter dieser Gattung, jene nämlich, die keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## VwBoraTDI (8 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo! 
Habe nach dem üblichem Zirkus von MCMultimedia heute auch eine Mahnung von ALLINKASSO München (wäre bloß 25km weit weg von mir.....) bekommen! Werde  morgen gleich beim Amtsgericht Dachau Zivilklage einreichen! 
[...]

_[Überflüssiges entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## fussely (14 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo Leute,
habe heute 6 Mahnungen bekommen über je 90€!! Also ich kann da echt nur noch drüber lachen weil das ist ja den ihr geld was die jedesmal für den Brief ausgeben aber mir egal, ich zahle nicht!! Liebe Grüsse


----------



## ErwinZ (14 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



fussely schrieb:


> Also ich kann da echt nur noch drüber lachen weil das ist ja den ihr geld was die jedesmal für den Brief ausgeben



Die MCM haben es doch:-D


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



fussely schrieb:


> habe heute 6 Mahnungen bekommen über je 90€!!


Papier ist geduldig. Gerüchten zufolge wird das demnächst als Massendrucksache 
verschickt um Porto zu sparen...


----------



## Pia (14 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hall zusammen,
mein Vater hat im Juli auch eine Rechnung bekommen, die wir der Polizei gaben.Diese wollte dem nachgehen und fanden wohl auf der Rechnung eine 180 Nummer und wurde von der Polizei schon merkwürdig abgefertigt.Die Staatsanwaltschaft nun wieder behält sich vor bzw hat der Polizei geraten eine Anzeige gegen meinen Vater zu schalten.
Die Inkassogebühren mit allem drum und dran ist bei 600 Euro , eine 2. Rechnung liegt der Polizei vor und die dritte liegt im Briefkasten.
Da mein Vater mittlerweile auch 70 ist und jedem Streit aus dem Weg geht möchte er nun am liebsten alles bezahlen. Wo soll das aber bitte hinführen denn da kommen ja welche am laufenden Band?


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

erstaunlich,  bisher las sich das völlig anders...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=153934#post153934


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft nun wieder behält sich vor bzw hat der Polizei geraten eine Anzeige gegen meinen Vater zu schalten.


Die Sta rät der Polizei eine Anzeige zu schalten,  was soll das denn heißen?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

...war das nicht die Empfehlung der Polizei in Fulda, Anzeigenerstattern, die sich wegen der Rechnungen dem Verdacht des zumindest versuchten Betruges an die Behörden wandten, postwendend mit einer Empfehlung zur Anzeige wegen dem *Vortäuschen einer Straftat* zu begegen? In so einem Fall sollte man auch überlegen, ob hier nicht die *Verfolgung Unschuldiger* durch die Behörden greift, nur weil sich einer nicht anders zu wehren weiß und sein gutes Recht in Anspruch nimmt. Dem Behördenmitglied, das so eine Empfehlung verzapft, könnte man dahingehend auch wegen der _*Anstiftung*_ zu diesem Straftatbestand gegenhalten, von _*Strafvereitelung im Amt*_ mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## jupp11 (14 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Die Fuldaer Polizei scheint, zumindest  mehreren  Berichten zufolge, ein
merkwürdiges Rechtsverständnis zu besitzen....


----------



## ErwinZ (14 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Die Fuldaer Polizei scheint, zumindest mehreren Berichten zufolge, ein merkwürdiges Rechtsverständnis zu besitzen.



Stecken die unter einer Decke? :-D


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



ErwinZ schrieb:


> Stecken die unter einer Decke? :-D


Das wäre dann doch wohl zu viel hinein interpretiert, obwohl ....:gruebel:


----------



## Timster (14 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Pia schrieb:


> ... Diese wollte dem nachgehen und fanden wohl auf der Rechnung eine *180 Nummer* und wurde von der Polizei schon merkwürdig abgefertigt. ...


Was meinst Du mit "180 Nummer" und warum sollte die für die Polizei Anlass sein, sich seltsam aufzuführen?



Pia schrieb:


> ... Die Staatsanwaltschaft nun wieder behält sich vor bzw hat der Polizei geraten eine Anzeige gegen meinen Vater zu schalten. ...


Um welche Staatsanwaltschaft handelt es sich?

Ansonsten: Lass Dich nicht einschüchtern! Die Ablage P ist geduldig und MCM hört auch wieder auf, sich zu melden.


----------



## babba (15 November 2006)

*MCMultimedia e.K.*

Guten Tag,
vor 2 Tagen erhielt meine Frau einen Brief von einer MCMultimedia e.K., in der sie angeblich von ihrem Anschluß folgende kostenpflichtige Servicenummern "in Anspruch genommen" haben soll. 0221-XXXX, 040-XXXX, 0521-XXXX, 069-XXXX, 07951-XXXX, oder 0511-XXXX.
Der Rechnungsbetrag beläuft sich auf exakt 60 €. Witzigerweise läuft der Anschluß auf meinen Namen und nicht den meiner Frau, zumal wir nicht den gleichen Nachnamen haben. Hat jemand schon mal was derartiges von dieser MCMultimedia e.K. gehört oder vergleichbare Post bekommen? Die Mitarbeiter von  T-Online haben mich an dieses Forum verwiesen, da sie mir mitteilten, dies wäre eine [ edit] 

_nicht nachprüfbare Behauptung editiert, Telefonnummern neutralisiert. modaction _.


----------



## SEP (15 November 2006)

*AW: MCMultimedia e.K.*



babba schrieb:


> Die Mitarbeiter von  T-Online haben mich an dieses Forum verwiesen, da sie mir mitteilten, ...


Es ist doch immer wieder nett zu sehen, von wo überall Empfehlungen kommen. Vielen Dank, liebe Magenta-Mitarbeiter!

@babba: Lesen Lesen Ärgern Weiterlesen Wissen ...


----------



## Pia (16 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

So kann euch nun mal den neusten Stand melden;bei Nummer 180 hatte ich die 0 vergessen;es war eine Staatsanwaltschaft in Baden Württenberg;
hatte gestern bei T- Com angerufen und die Dame war sehr nett;hat mir geraten Widerspruch gegen telefonrechnung einzulegen mit der Prüfung der hier bekannten Nummern da Verdacht auf Betrug; das es nicht heißen muß wenn eine T.Nr. auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis erscheint, dass diese auch zwangsläufig von diesem Anschluß auch getätigt wurde.Ihr war dieses Problem nicht unbekannt.Mal sehen was T- com zurückschreibt!
Nach der Reaktion mit unserer örtllichen Polizei bin ich dann auf einen guten Bekannten zugegangen der auch bei der Polizei ist, habe ihm alle Unterlagen gefaxt und erzählt was da so alles war mit Staatsanwalt usw., )Anzeige gegen meinen Vater wurde übrigens eingeleitet). Er meinte soll mir keine Sorgen machen, wichtig wäre Widerspruch gegen Allinkasso und MCM- auch wenn keine Antwort zu erwarten ist;er hat dies alles weitergeleitet an Betrugsdezernat;Dann werden wir der Dinge mal harren  :-p


----------



## Reducal (16 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Pia schrieb:


> 0180


Woher wusste diese Staatsanwaltschaft eigentlich, dass die 0180er Nummer der MCM gehört - ist dem tatsächlich so? Normaler Weise haben wir es mit anderen Nummern zu tun: 





			
				babba schrieb:
			
		

> 0221-XXXX, 040-XXXX, 0521-XXXX, 069-XXXX, 07951-XXXX, oder 0511-XXXX






Pia schrieb:


> ....bei T- Com angerufen ... hat mir geraten Widerspruch einzulegen, da Verdacht auf Betrug; das es nicht heißen muß wenn eine T.Nr. auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis erscheint, dass diese auch zwangsläufig von diesem Anschluß auch getätigt wurde.


War die wirklich von der T-Com oder eine Wahrsagerin? Es geht doch eher um die separate Rechung der MCM und nicht um die Abrechnung der 0180er Nummer - womöglich hat das eine mit dem anderen gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Pia (16 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Reducal schrieb:


> Woher wusste diese Staatsanwaltschaft eigentlich, dass die 0180er Nummer der MCM gehört - ist dem tatsächlich so? Normaler Weise haben wir es mit anderen Nummern zu tun:
> keine Ahnung,ich habe die anderen Rechnungen nicht da, liegen bei der Polizei und mein Vater hat sich keine Kopie machen lassen,
> Ich hätte vom Oktober noch eine andere Nummer zu bieten die 0544
> 
> ...


Was auffallend war, war dass die angeblichen Nummern immer 2x aufgetaucht sind in der Telefonrechnung und zwar zur selben Uhrzeit z.B. 16:41:00 mit einem Tarif ZVCxxl darunter dann selbe Uhrzeit 16:41:00 selbe Nummer als Tarif DeuCxxl beide Male Zielort Hamburg,dann 4 angebliche Gespräche mit den bekannten Vorwahlen je 30- 45 Sekunden Ziel in in Köln und Diepholz und dann wieder ein angemahnte Nummer 16:46:00 eine Nummer mit ZVCxxl und gleich darunter selbe Uhrzeit wieder gleiche Nummer mit DeuCxxl Tarif mit Ziel Hannover. Und das kann ja wohl nicht sein, habe bei T- Com angerufen und sie gefragt ob man das nachprüfen kann worauf sie  mir eben erklärte, dass dies möglich sei  über den Weg des Widerspruchs der Telefonrechnung wegen Betrugverdacht.Da würde dann geprüft ob dies vom eigenen Anschluß gewählt wurde oder ob sie sich jemand fremd eingewählt hat.Denke mal einen Versuch ist es wert, vielleicht bringt es ja was


----------



## Der Jurist (17 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

@ Pia

Die zur Rückverfolgung notwendigen Daten werden gespeichert. Einzelheiten dazu hier, einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## duck34626 (21 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Anonymous schrieb:


> Ich bin auf evtl. Anrufe schon sehr gut vorbereitet, in dem man mich unter dem Vorwand ich hätte etwas gewonnen zur Herausgabe meiner Anschrift bewegen will. Ich melde mich falls die Anrufen mit der Firma MC Multimedia.



noch besser, man sollte die Adresse der Kripo in Fulda angeben, dann könnten die auch an dem Spaß teilhaben:sun:


----------



## duck34626 (21 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo MCM Fangemeinde,
heute habe ich mich mal bei Euch angemeldet.
Mein Sohn hat am Fr. den 13,10,06 eine 040 xxxx Nummer von MCM angerufen.
Der Vertrag läuft auf meinen Namen.
MCM hat Ihm dann zu seinem Gewinn gratuliert und so seine Adresse festgestellt.
Ab diesem Zeitpunkt, oder eigentlich seit dem die Rechnung gekommen ist, lese ich eure Beiträge mit wachsendem Interesse.
Einen Anruf bei der Kripo in Fulda habe ich auch schon hinter mir und ich muss sagen, dass ich leider die Erfahrungen von einigen von Euch nur bestätigen kann. Die haben entweder das Interesse verloren, für das Geld was Sie von uns Steuerzahlern bekommen unsere Interessen zu vertreten, oder die MCM bewegt sich zwar am Rande der Legalität, aber noch auf der Seite, wo sie Strafrechtlich noch nicht Verfolgt werden können.
Eine sehr interessante Aussage des Beamten:
Es lohne nicht, eine Strafanzeige zu stellen:wall: 
Gegenüber der MCM wären mehr als 1200 Strafanzeigen gestellt worden. 
Zu 99,9% würden die Anzeigen wieder zurückgezogen, weil sich herausstelle, das doch irgendeiner aus dem Familienkreis angerufen hat.:scherzkeks: 
Heute sind wir in eine neue Spielrunde eingestiegen, von R1 in die M1.
Schade nur , das passives Spielen keinen Spaß macht.
Ich machs wie Ihr, nicht zahlen und über jedes schreiben freuen, weil MCM auf die Briefe immer so schöne bunte Bildchen draufklebt.
Ich bleibe bei euch und berichte.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Unregistriert (22 November 2006)

*MCMUltimedia Rechnung!*

Hallo miteinander!

Ich habe ein Problem.
Vor einem Monat hat mich eine Dame angerufen und mir gesagt, dass ich 50 Eurp Guthaben für mien Handy gewonnen hbae und ich solle meinen Namen und Adresse angeben, natürlich hab ich dies auch getan, weil mien gewinnt ja nicht jeden Tag etwas!
Vor kurzem bekam ich eine Rechnung in Höhe von 60€ und das gleiche SChireben genau nzweimal von MCMulitmedia!
Ich soll bestimmt NUmmern gewählt haben, ich habe schon ein paar mal Telefonsexnummern angerufen, aebr diese wurden ja mit miene Prepaidkarte bezahlt!
Ihc weiß nicht ob eine dieser NUmmern, die die MCM-FIrma angegeben hat, darunter war!
Was ist, wenn ich ihre NUmmer angerufen hbae, muss ich dass dann bezahlen, weil ich ja eignetlich nix von Nebenkosten wusste, sondern nur von 1,99 € pro MInute für diese DIenstleistung.
UNd was ist, wenn ich keine dieser Nummern angerufen habe?
Meint ihr ich sollte jedes Schrieben einfach komplett ignorieren?
Könnten sie mich dann vor Gericht zerren.
Ich bin wirklich in Sorge und cih würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!

_anonymes Posting mit defekter Tastatur geschrieben  an bestehenden Thread gehängt 
modaction _


----------



## Gorilla (22 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo, ich bin der Anonyme Benutzer von oben, hab es mittlerweile geschafft, mich anzumelden:-D 
Naja, eigentlich ist mir garnicht zum Lachen zumute!
Ich hab bei meinem Handyanbieter angerufen und herausgefunden, dass ich um die genannte Zeit(im ersten Brief 13:33 im zweiten 13:39) eine Festnetznummer in Hannover, die mit 0511 anfängt, angerufen habe!
Leider,..,,.,.,.,.
Was passiert jetzt?
Muss ich die Rechnung jetzt bezahlen, weil ich nur da angerufen habe(obwohl es nur eine Festnetznummer ist)?
Der Mitarbeiter meines Anbieters hat mir geraten zur Polizei zu gehen, jedoch, zum ersten lese ich hier, dass viele die Briefe einfach ignorieren und zum zweiten will ich auch nich Lügen:Wenn ich meinem Vater sage, dass ich zu der Zeit bei einer Sexhotline angerufen habe, dann bin ich eigentlich TOD(nett gesagt^^), selbst wenn es eine [......] ist und ich dafür nix kann, denn bei meinem Vater kommt es eher auf diese Dienstleistung an, die ich beanspruchen wollte :scherzkeks: !
Also ich stecke in einer Zwickmühle,.,.,.,.,.
Das beste wäre, ich würde das aus der Welt schaffen, ohne das mein Vater erfährt, dass ich eine Telesexhotline angerufen habe, aber wenn es nicht anders geht, muss ich auch eine andere Variante annehmen!
Ich würde mich sehr doll darüber freuen, wenn ihr mir irgendwie helfen könntet!


----------



## it-franky (22 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Wenn Du noch nicht 18 Jahre alt bist sollte das hier schon mal einiges klären.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

cu - Franky


----------



## SEP (22 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Gorilla schrieb:


> Das beste wäre, ich würde das aus der Welt schaffen, ohne das mein Vater erfährt, dass ich eine Telesexhotline angerufen habe, aber wenn es nicht anders geht, muss ich auch eine andere Variante annehmen!


Das geht natürlich immer: zahlen. Nicht dass ich sage, dass es einen Rechtsgrund gäbe - aber dann ist's erledigt.


Gorilla schrieb:


> Ich würde mich sehr doll darüber freuen, wenn ihr mir irgendwie helfen könntet!


Wie jetzt - Geld spenden?
Lies dir mal *auf meine Standardantwort zu dieser Frage *durch ..._ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Gorilla (22 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Ja gut, Geld spenden wäre eine gute Lösung:-D 
Nein Quatsch, natürlich mit einer hilfreichen Antwort, damit könntet ihr mir helfen.

@SEP
Ja du hast recht, natürlich kann ich suchen.
Ich habe auch schon über 15 Seiten gelesen, nur ich weiß trotzdem cnith was ich machen soll!
Der eine sagt dies, der andere sagt das und vielleciht ist es ja von Problem zu Problem anders.
UNd ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht 80 Seiten durchlesen, da ich auch noch grad in der Klausurenzeit bin!
Ich hoffe ihr habt ein bisschen Verständnis.

Also könnten die mich vor Gericht bringen, wenn ich einfach die Rechnungen ignoriere, denn ich mein ich hab ja da angerufen, aebr es waren ganz normale Festnetznummern!
Ich würd mich freuen, wenn irh mir noch ein paar Tipps gebt.


----------



## DNA2 (22 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Gorilla schrieb:


> Also könnten die mich vor Gericht bringen, wenn ich einfach die Rechnungen ignoriere, denn ich mein ich hab ja da angerufen, aebr es waren ganz normale Festnetznummern!


Die können dich sogar vor Gericht bringen, wenn du bezahlst.
 Dann verlieren sie dort zwar, aber vor Gericht seid ihr.
Entweder du willst geräuschlos deinen Frieden - dann zahle und merke dir's für die Zukunft und lebe damit, dass manche sich darüber ärgern, weil ggf. ein System funktioniert, Leuten Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.
Oder kämpfe um dein Recht. Was länger dauert und mehr Aufwand ist.
Oder finde einen dritten Weg. Und den darfst du auch gerne hier erläutern.


----------



## technofreak (22 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Gorilla schrieb:


> Ich würd mich freuen, wenn irh mir noch ein paar Tipps gebt.


jetzt zum Mitschreiben: "Tipps" wie du es nennst, fällt unter unerlaubte Rechtsberatung.
Wenn dir die allgemeinen Hinweise  nicht reichen, geh zur Verbraucherzentrale oder einem  Anwalt.

PS: lies dir die Postings von Girgel durch, die bieten  ein mustergültiges Beispiel,
wie man vorgehen kann 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=153934#post153934
Stichwort: negative Feststellungsklage


----------



## Gorilla (22 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Girgel schrieb:


> Und hier nun die gewünschte Zusammenfassung. Mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht zu wissen.
> 
> 3. Es gibt keinen verifizierten Fall, bei dem die MCM/die Allinkasso versucht hat irgendwelche Forderungen gerichtlich durchzusetzen. Der Spuk endet voraussichtlich von selbst durch „Aussitzen“, wenn man sich nicht einschüchtern lässt.
> 
> ...




OK, ich danke allen für die Hilfe!
Letzte Frage, da ich ein Verständnisproblem habe, bedeutet dieser Punkt 3 von Girgel, also genauer gesagt das Wort "Aussitzen" einfach nur das ignorieren der Rechnungen?
Wenn es wirklich so ist, kann ich ja jeden Brief ignorieren und am Ende passiert nix,.,.,.,.
Oder hab ich das falsch verstanden.
Ich hoffe es fährt mich keina wieder an:-p , aber ihr könnt nicht verstehen, dass es das letzte ist was ich will, dass mein Vater von der Sexhotlinegeschichte mitbekommt, deswegen diese eine Frage noch.
Wäre nett, wenn sie einer nochmal für mich beantworten würde.
Danke


----------



## Captain Picard (22 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

"etwas aussitzen" war eine  Spezialität unseres  vorletzten Bundeskanzlers. 
Soll heißen:  man tut nichts  und wartet, dass ein Problem sich von alleine erledigt...


----------



## BenTigger (23 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

@Gorilla, mal ne allgemeine Frage an dich... wie alt bist du?

Meine Tochter ist auch grade in der Klausurenphase und die ist 19. Die darf von mir aus anrufen wo sie will, auch bei Sexhotlines. Nur zahlen muss sie das dann selbst 
Sie hat mal von einem Chatfreund seine Tel.Nr. bekommen und sich blöderweise verwählt. Tja, das hat sie dann sofort erzählt und so konnten wir diesen "Gewinnanrufen" entsprechend entgegentreten. Denn die gewollte Telefonverwähldienstleistung hatte sie ja mit der Telefonrechnung bezahlt und das andere war ungewollt und daher habe ich mich geweigert, dies für sie zu begleichen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war sie allerdings noch 17.


----------



## silviam (23 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hurra, die Ausgabe der Bild-Zeitung fürs Saarland is auf MCMultimedia aufmerksam geworden. Hoffentlich rüttelt das mal langsam die Staatsdiener wach.
Bei meinem Sohn ist jetzt nach sieben Monaten die zweite Mahnung von Allinkasso eingetroffen. Gähn, ich habe Zeit zum warten.


----------



## Reducal (23 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

_...Frage am Rande: _was sollen deiner Meinung nach die Staatsdiener machen, wenn sie von einer regionalen Bild aufgeweckt worden sind?

Angesichts dem Fass ohne Boden (das die MCM schon lange ihr Eigen nennt) und hunderter Strafanzeigen im gesamten Bundesgebiet scheint es doch mMn etwas vermessen zu behaupten, dass in Fuldaer Amtsstuben geschlafen wird.


----------



## Gorilla (23 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

@BenTigger

Bin erst 17!


Also ich denke, dass ich erstmal die Rechnungen aussitzen werde, obwohl der MItarbeiter meines Anbieters geraten hat, direkt zur Polizei zu gehen.
Wenn so  ein Mahnbescheid(ich weiß noch nicht einmal so recht was das ist)kommt, dann werde ich dem wie ihr die ganze Zeit sagt, entgegentreten, egal ob ich meinem Vater das mit der Sexhotline erzählen muss.
Ich hoffe ich hab eine gute Wahl getroffen,.,.,.,.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Gorilla schrieb:


> Wenn so  ein Mahnbescheid(ich weiß noch nicht einmal
> so recht was das ist)kommt, dann werde ich dem wie ihr die ganze Zeit sagt, entgegentreten,


"entgegentreten" ist nicht mehr als innerhalb von 14 Tagen mit einem Kreuzchen
 versehen ans Amtsgericht zurückzuschicken...
so sieht er aus, du wirst ihn mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit  (jedenfalls  in dieser
 Angelegenheit) nicht zu Gesicht bekommen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


----------



## Der Jurist (24 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Reducal schrieb:


> ....  scheint es doch mMn etwas vermessen zu behaupten, dass in Fuldaer Amtsstuben geschlafen wird.


Koma wäre sicher zutreffender als Tiefschlaf.


----------



## Stadionmaus (28 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

hallo bin neu hier, habe aber heute ebenfalls von dieser firma gleich 2 briefe erhalten selber inhalt.

ich soll im jan. 06 ne sexhotline angerufen haben und jetzt wollen die 90 euro von mir. habe nie eine rechnung erhalten und der telefonanschluss läuft auf den namen meines freundes. habe vorhin strafanzeige bei der polizei gestellt, hoffentlich wird diesen [ edit]  das handwerk gelegt ich werde auf keinen fall bezahlen.

sorry wegen kleinschreibung aber ich kann nicht richtig schreiben weil meine katze auf dem arm schläft

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert  modaction _


----------



## horstpeters11 (29 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo!
Habe auch das Pech in solch einer Kostenfalle zu stolpern. Habe von einem Preepaidhandy meiner Firma drei mal a drei minuten eine 040 iger Nr angerufen mit einer Preisansage von 2Euro die Minute. Mein Konto wurde mit 20Euro belastet und die Karte war abtelefoniert. Als ich das Handy an meinem kollegen weitergab kam ein Anruf das er gewonnen hätte. Er gab die Firmenadresse an und bekommt seid dem Mahnungen der Firma MCM. Er hat zwar widersprochen aber es half nichts. Was soll er tun?


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



horstpeters11 schrieb:


> Er hat zwar widersprochen aber es half nichts. Was soll er tun?


Standhaft bei seiner Meinung bleiben.


----------



## Sentinel2003 (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Anonymous schrieb:


> hmmm, ALLES WIE IM WILDEN WESTEN.
> 
> NUR ein W mehr.
> 
> ...






Geanauso war das bei mir!! Angerufen, 2sek. gehört, SOFORT wieder aufgelegt, aber muss 60,- bezahlen - sogar 120,-, da  mir beim ersten mal nicht bewusst war, ob ich im falschen Film war.........aufgrund des 2 kurzen 2 sekunden Anrufes hatte ich dann ne tolle Rechnung von 120.-!! Das alles passierte irgendwann im  Mai!! und zieht sich bis heute hin!! Die Forderungen sind kurioserweise trotz der 2mal 60,- sehr unterschiedlich!! Einmal wollen Sie  jetzt seit 13.6. volle 233,- ......was jetzt mit Zinsen auf 264,- gestiegen ist!! Die anderen 60,- sind  anfangs 141,- gewesen, jetzt mit Zinsen auf 167,-!!
So, und jetzt wills das Inkassobüro wohl richtig wissen, laut Herrn [......], wahrscheinlich der Chef des ganzen....??
Er    D R O H T  mir an, dass, wenn ich nicht binnen 8 Tagen zahle, dass O H N E weitere vorankündigung das G E R I C H T L I C H E Mahnverfahren eingeleitet wird mit nicht unerheblichen Gesamtkosten für den Mahn-Vollstreckungsbescheid und evtl. Vollstreckungsmassnahmen ( eines Besuches des Gerichtsvollziehers!!!) Und diese Kosten würden ca. 155,- betragen, die NATÜRLICH ICH zu zahlen hätte!!!:wall: :wall: 
Mein Anwalt sagte noch zumr erst letzten Mahnung des Herrn [.......], ich müsste mir überhaupt keine Sorgen machen, die hätten KEINE Chance vor Gericht!!


Kann mir viel. evtl. jemand sagen, ob mein Anwalt Recht hat, und ob ich nicht viel. doch dieses blöde Geld bezahlen muss???? Bitte um möglichst schnelle Antwort!!:-D


----------



## Reducal (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Sentinel2003 schrieb:


> Kann mir viel. evtl. jemand sagen, ob mein Anwalt Recht hat...


Ob er Recht hat (mit seiner Vermutung) würde sich erst vor Gericht heraus stellen. Ich persönlich neige unbedingt dazu, dem Anwalt beizupflichten. Zeige ihm doch die neuen Schreiben und lass dich nochmal beraten/beruhigen. Bevor die Kette an unschönen Möglichkeiten gegen einen (vermeintlichen) Schuldner einsetzt, steht zuerst lediglich der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid. Dieser wiederum tut nicht weh und ist auch sonst recht harmlos - blos gesehen hat den in Sachen MCM anscheinend noch niemand.


----------



## cooper2003 (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Mhh, das Schreiben habe ich heute auch bekommen. Das merkwürdige ist allerdings das vorher bestimmt über ein halbes Jahr Ruhe war. Bei euch auch ?

Soweit hat man von diesem Schreiben noch nix gehört; oder hat jemand schon so ein Schreiben bekommen ? Oder sogar noch darauf folgende ?

Wie sollte man sich verhalten ? Anwalt einschalten oder weiter aussitzen ?

VG Heiko


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



cooper2003 schrieb:


> Wie sollte man sich verhalten ? Anwalt einschalten oder weiter aussitzen ?


Die Frage darf dir keiner  beantworten, da es unter unerlaubte Rechtsberatung fällt.
Ein Hilfe können  aber die Beiträge von  Girgel sein: u.A 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=136149#post136149
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=158464#post158464
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=153934#post153934

er hat die Forderung mit einem erfolgreichen Gegenangriff = negative Feststellungsklage beantwortet


----------



## jupp11 (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



cooper2003 schrieb:


> Mhh, das Schreiben habe ich heute auch
> bekommen. Das merkwürdige ist allerdings das vorher bestimmt über ein halbes Jahr Ruhe war.


was ist daran merkwürdig? Das ist ein gängige Vorgehensweise in dieser Branche.
Es wird auf "Wiedervorlage" gesetzt und erneut ausgetestet, ob man die Forderung durchkriegt.
Wenn auch nur ein kleiner  Teil sich dadurch beeindrucken läßt, sind die 
Postokosten "drin" (und ein bißchen mehr)
Zum Weichkochen gehören aber immer zwei: einer, einer  der weichzukochen 
versucht und einer, der sich weichkochen läßt oder nicht.

Ob  und wie man sich verhält, ist jedermanns eigene Entscheidung ggf mit Hilfe 
eines  Anwaltes oder einer Verbraucherzentrale
(oder den Thread mal gründlich lesen...)


----------



## Sentinel2003 (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Also, ich habe in sehr unterschiedlichen Abständen jetzt diese nunmehr schon 3. oder 4. Mahnung vom allseits bekannten ALLINKASSO Büro aus München bekommen!! 
Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass mein Anwalt sagte, dass wir erst mal bis zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid warten, ehe er was gegen diesen Bescheid was unternimmt!! Und, ich glaube, dass er auch sagte, dass diese Filrma kaum ne Chance hat gegen mich zu gewinnen, denn es hat ja nix stattgefunfden, ausser, dass ich für je ca. 2/3 sek. ne Ansage von ner Computerstimme gehört habe!! 
Trotzdem werde ich mich nochmal am Montag von ihm "beruhigen" lassen......


Oder, sieht das jemand hier anders, hat MC Multimedia bei so einer omonösen Sache gegen mich ne Chasnce das Geld zu bekommen???
Ich meine, wenn die jetzt vor Gericht gehen, da fangen die Kosten erst mal richtig an zu steigen!!:wall: :wall:


----------



## Hobiestar (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo Leute,

auch ich habe nach nunmehr über 1/2 Jahr "endlich" wieder Post vom Inkassobüro bekommen. Auch mir wird mit dem Mahnverfahren gedroht, sollte ich nicht innerhalb von 8 Tagen zahlen. Ich für meinen Teil werde diese Geschichte weiterhin aussitzen und gucken, was passiert. 
Lustig ist, dass es nach anfänglich drei Briefchen mit Forderungen nun mal wieder nur noch zwei sind...ich bin schwer gespannt und halte euch auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## Sentinel2003 (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Also, mein Anwalt sagte heute ganz gelassen, dass wir erstmal abwarten, was passiert, und er glaubt nicht, dass die Firma vor Gericht geht, denn, da müssten sie dann auch erstmal Geld hinlegen, was die wahrscheinlich garnicht in Überhand haben!! Er sagte, diese DROHUNG jetzt mit den 8 Tagen, bevor sie dann angeblich vor Gericht gehen, ist pure Einschüchterung, weil die ganz genau wissen, dass irgendjemand darauf reinfällt, und vor viel Angst dann das Geld bezahlen wird!! Also, werden auch wir erstmal wieder abwarten, was denn jetzt passieren wird!


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Sentinel2003 schrieb:


> Also, mein Anwalt sagte heute ganz gelassen,
> dass wir erstmal abwarten, was passiert, und er glaubt nicht, dass die Firma vor Gericht geht, !


erscheint mir höchst unwahrscheinlich, wenn sie bereits bei einer negativen 
Festellungsklage klein beigeben haben. 
Kann immer   immer wieder auf Girgels Vorgehensweise verweisen. Es lohnt sich 
den Thread gründlich zu lesen. Kann erheblich zur Gemütsruhe beitragen 
Immer wieder das Rad von neuem zu erfinden, ist wenig effektiv 
Dein Anwalt sollte sich auch mal den Thread insbesonders Girgels Postings durchlesen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=176470#post176470


----------



## Sentinel2003 (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> erscheint mir höchst unwahrscheinlich, wenn sie bereits bei einer negativen
> Festellungsklage klein beigeben haben.
> Kann immer   immer wieder auf Girgels Vorgehensweise verweisen. Es lohnt sich
> den Thread gründlich zu lesen. Kann erheblich zur Gemütsruhe beitragen
> ...





Willst Du mir damit sagen, dass ich das ganze Geld bezahlen soll, weil ich vor Gericht gegen die keine Chance habe??? Da wird mir echt jetzt Angst und Bange!! Ich sehe nicht ein, dass ich an solche S******  Firma ca. 500,- zahle, nur weil ich ca. 4sek. ein Tonband gehört habe, und nix passiert ist!!! 500,- für ca. 4 sek!!!
Welche postnummer hat dieser Betrag von diesem Girgel........ich habe den nicht gefunden........
Und, wenn man denn sehen kann, dass diese Firma schon total viel gesät ist negativ bei google.......unfassbar!!!:wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=153934#post153934
? ist der gemeint?

der war auch nett
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=128238#post128238

ansonsten verstehe ich Dein Posting nicht. Geh mal in Dich,
 falls nötig mit Unterstützung eines Anwalts.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Sentinel2003 schrieb:


> Willst Du mir damit sagen, dass ich das ganze Geld bezahlen soll, weil ich vor Gericht gegen die keine Chance habe???


 Nichts  davon steht in meinem Posting. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=176470#post176470
Irgendwie werd  ich den Eindruck nicht los, dass du nicht verstehst,  
was eine negative Feststellungsklage ist.  Laß es dir von deinem Anwalt erklären. 

Wie du vorgehen willst, mußt du schon selber entscheiden.


----------



## Sentinel2003 (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

@Aka-Aka + Captain Picard!!!!

Wie ich festellen muss!!!!! Seit ihr 2 ja totale Experten und ich muss mich von Euch echt anmachen lassen, warum ich nicht weiss, was eine Festellungsklage ist!! ICH weiss das echt nicht, also, wenn ihr 2 Juristen seit, oder von Fach was versteht, dann ist das toll für Euch, aber ich habe mich damit noch nicht befassen können, ich habe auch kein Jura studiert!!
Is ja ein echt tolles Forum hier, da muss man sich von 2 Experten anmachen lassen, wenn man ein Wort nicht versteht, dann machts jut, meine Herren, ihr könnt mich hier entfernen, habe echt keinen Bock mehr auf dieses Forum!!!
Ich fasse es nicht, da streite ich mich hier mit 2 Juristen herum, na, wat soll's, man sieht sich im nächsten Leben, Tschüssikowski!!!!!!!!!:wall: :wall:


----------



## jupp11 (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Sentinel2003 schrieb:


> ihr könnt mich hier entfernen, habe echt keinen Bock mehr auf dieses Forum!!!


_Geschieht meiner  Mutter ganz recht, wenn ich an die Finger frier, was kauft sie mir keine Handschuhe. _
Du bist schon ein seltsamer Vogel. Meinst du alle haben zu deiner  sofortigen Verfügung zu stehen? 
werd mal was bescheiden, du willst was, nicht umgekehrt


----------



## peter1304 (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



jupp11 schrieb:


> _Geschieht meiner  Mutter ganz recht, wenn ich an die Finger frier, was kauft sie mir keine Handschuhe. _
> Du bist schon ein seltsamer Vogel. Meinst du alle haben zu deiner  sofortigen Verfügung zu stehen?
> werd mal was bescheiden, du willst was, nicht umgekehrt


hallo 
reisende soll man nicht aufhalten. ein sehr ominöser zeitgenosse
gruß aus berlin
peter


----------



## Dirki22 (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

ich habe am 29.11 gleich 3 schreiben von der firma allinkasso bekommen nun soll ich auch ein gerichtliches mahnverfahren bekommen na ich bin gespannt so eine [ edit ] firma dann stimmt noch nicht mal der nachname des schreibens was kann ich nun machen meine email adresse ****@aol.com
_
emailaddi und  rechtlich bedenkliche Äußerung gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Dirki22 schrieb:


> nun soll ich auch ein gerichtliches mahnverfahren bekommen


zwischen drohen und tatsächlich durchführen liegen Welten.


----------



## holger (12 Dezember 2006)

*MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

hallo. ich habe heute 3 briefe dieser firma bekommen. muß ich den gesamtbetrag von 180€ zahlen? zugeben muß ich das ich da angerufen habe aber nie wurde mir gesagt wie teuer dieser spaß wird.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



holger schrieb:


> muß ich den gesamtbetrag von 180€ zahlen?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
den Thread lesen, da steht alles drin, was du wissen willst.


----------



## fussely (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Gorilla schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin der Anonyme Benutzer von oben, hab es mittlerweile geschafft, mich anzumelden:-D
> Naja, eigentlich ist mir garnicht zum Lachen zumute!
> Ich hab bei meinem Handyanbieter angerufen und herausgefunden, dass ich um die genannte Zeit(im ersten Brief 13:33 im zweiten 13:39) eine Festnetznummer in Hannover, die mit 0511 anfängt, angerufen habe!
> Leider,..,,.,.,.,.
> ...


hallo, also ich habe in letzter zeit auch wieder nette briefe von denen bekomm wo ich jedesmal 90 oder 60 € zahlen soll. Ich hab auch diese nummern auf meiner handyrechnung stehen, aber es sind normale festnetznummern und da ich bei vodafone minuten paket habe von 150 min., steht also hinter der nummer der betrag 0,0000... , weil ich halt nichts zahle dafür!Dann habe ich vorsichtshalber mal bei vodafone angerufen und sie sagten mir das ich nur das zahlen müsste was mir vodafone in rechnung stellt und nicht irgendeine andere firma,also totaler quatsch, nicht einschüchtern lassen,einfach nich reagieren und weiter nette briefchen sammeln!! Grüsse aus Bayern!!


----------



## peanuts (15 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Meine Frau hat vor ein paar Tagen zwei nette Schreiben mit absolut identischem Inhalt von MCM bekommen. Sie soll Anfang September 2005(!) eine der einschlägigen Nummern angerufen haben. Die sind noch nicht mal in der Lage, das genau zu spezifizieren. Die Nummer von der aus angerufen worden sein soll, gehört definitv nicht zu unserem ISDN-Anschluss. Sämtliche Nummern fangen mit 326... oder 329... an, die fragliche Nummer aber mit 420...

Weil an dem Schreiben überhaupt nichts stimmt, erwäge ich ernsthaft negative Feststellungsklage.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



peanuts schrieb:


> Weil an dem Schreiben überhaupt nichts stimmt, erwäge ich ernsthaft negative Feststellungsklage.


wie  Girgel es erfolgreich und richtungweisend vorexerziert hat :thumb:


----------



## VwBoraTDI (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hey Leute! 

Hatte im Juli anzeige wegen betrugs gegen MCM erstatten und das verfahren wurde von der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda wegen irgendeinem Grund eingestellt! Heute bekam ich Post von meiner Polizei da ich von der STA Fulda eine Anzeige wegen Falscher Anschuldigung erhalten habe! Bei wem war das schon mal der Fall? Also ich find alles soo lächerlich und würde mir am liebsten mit dem Papier den ....auswischen!


----------



## Reducal (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Du bist anscheinend nicht der einzige. Lass mich raten - du hattest einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis vorgelegt, auf dem tatsächlich eine oder mehrere Einwahlen zu den Nummern der MCN aufgelistet waren.


----------



## VwBoraTDI (21 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

ja hatte ich! Diese nummer hatte mich mal um halb 11 nachts angerufen! und als ich zurückgerufen habe ging beim ersten mal keiner hin und beim 2. mal ein anrufbeantworter deshalb die kurze verbindungsdauer von 28 sek! Was soll ich nun machen gegen diese Anzeige?


----------



## Reducal (21 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



VwBoraTDI schrieb:


> Was soll ich nun machen gegen diese Anzeige?


Nichts, dagegen ist kein Kraut gewachsen. Wenn tatsächlich jmd. was von dir will, wird er sich schon melden. Du wärest damit ein Beschuldigter und kannst zur Sache Angaben machen oder das sein lassen. Da aber die Klärung der zivilen Sache eigentlich nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolger ist (die du allerdings mit deiner Anzeige angestoßen hattest), wäre zu prüfen, ob hier nicht gar der Tatbestand der Verfolgung Unschuldiger durch die Behörden in Frage kommt.


----------



## VwBoraTDI (21 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

das heisst auf deutsch?


----------



## Geisterfrank (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Schönen Guten Abend alle zusammen!

Ich verfolge nun schon seit längerem die Beiträge in diesem Forum. Und wie kann es anders sein auch ich habe eine Rechnung dieser Firma erhalten! Doch die Beiträge von vielen die hier regelmäßig schreiben haben mich dazu bewogen sowohl Widerspruch als auch Anzeige wegen Betrugs zu stellen. Bei der Anzeigenerstattung habe ich auch angegeben dass ich diese Nummer zu der genannten Tageszeit gewählt habe um ja ich sage es klar und deutlich Telefonsex zu haben. Jedoch meldete sich eine automatiche Ansage mit dem Hinweis das dieses Gespräch 60 Euro kostet! Ich legte sofort auf! Nach 4 Tagen hatte ich die Rechnung! Ich schrieb daraufhin den Widerspruch gegen die Forderung der MC Multimedia mit dem Hinweis auf Erstattung einer Anzeige wegen Betrugs wenn keine Stornierung der Rechnung erfolgt! Dies habe ich nun auch erledigt. Die Daten meiner Telefonanlage habe ich auch gleich gesichert und ausgedruckt. Die Ansage dauerte ganze 2 Sekunden und dafür soll ich jetzt 90 Euro bezahlen! Ha Ha Ha . Denn heute habe ich die  1. Mahnung erhalten, auf die ich nicht reagieren werde! Erst mit dem ersten Brief von ALL Inkasso- München werde ich wieder einen Widerspruch schreiben mit dem Hinweis auf die Anzeigenerstattung.  Das Inkasso-Unternehmen werde ich daraufhin weisen dass bei weiteren Forderungen ich Anzeige wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug stellen werde. Ich kann nur jedem raten sich gegen solche Firmen aktiv zu wehren da die Besitzer in aller Regel fette Autos fahren und mehrere Villen besitzen! Ich möchte lieber nicht wissen wie viele einfach nur bezahlen und das Leben dieser Leute finanzieren.
Ich wünsche Euch allen ein Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2007!


----------



## Eddylein (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Moin moin. 
Ich bin auch einer von den vielen die Post bekommen haben von der Firma MC Multimedia. Ich hatte einen anruf in abwesenheit und habe diese Festnetznummer zurückgerufen. Nach kurzem klingeln ging ein Band ran und meinte das der anruf 60€ kosten sollte, da habe ich aufgelegt. Und am selben tag bekam ich einen anruf von einer unterdrückten nummer, wo die nette dame meinte ich hätte 100e gewonnen und sie bräuchte nur meine adresse. Also doof wie man is rückt man die adresse raus. 1 Woche später bekam ich post von MC Multimedia und habe diese ignoriert da ich nie etwas mit denen zu tun hatte, dachte ich. Heute kam die erste mahnung in höhe von 90€ und dem Hinweis (Zitat: In jedem Fall des weiteren zahlungsverzuges werden wir die erforderlichen Maßnahmen konsequent durchführen lassen!) Daraufhin habe ich bei Vodafone angerufen und gefragt wie das is, wenn man so eine rechnung bekommt. Die auskunft von Vodafone ist eindeutig NEIN, da ich ein minutenpaket habe und solche "Sexhotlines" grundsätzlich über den Netzbetreiber abgerechnet werden. Heißt die höhe der rechnung von MC Multimedia müsste als gesprächskosten auf der Handyrechnung auftauchen.
Auch ich werde denen von MC Multimedia jetzt einen netten brief per einschreiben mit rückschein senden mit der auskunft von vodafone. mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## peter1304 (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

hi leuts
 antwortet nicht auf irgend einer rechnung oder drohbriefe wegen inkasso oder etwas ähnliches.
wenn es wirklich darauf ankommt, muß ein mahnbescheid vom gericht kommen. dann braucht ihr nur noch auf diesen bescheid wiederspruch
ankreutzen und der antragsteller ist in der beweispflicht.:-p 
ich habe bisher noch nirgendswo gelesen oder gehört, daß ein gerichtlicher-mahnbescheid jemanden zugestellt wurde.
also freunde abwarten und tee trinken und laßt euch nicht mit irgendwelchen drohschreiben verrückt machen und NICHT antworten.
gruß aus berlin
peter


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Oder man macht es wie Girgel und dreht den Spiess rum, ( mit großem Erfolg )
dann kostet es den Laden sogar noch richtig Geld  

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=153934#post153934


----------



## Geisterfrank (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Guten Morgen !

Picard hat recht, habe mir alle Beiträge von Girgel durchgelesen und werde genau diese Linie fahren! Vielen Dank nochmal für die Hilfe  an Girgel und Picard!

An alle anderen Wehrt Euch und lest erst mal bevor Ihr Fragen stellt !

Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr 2007!


----------



## fussely (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hi Leute,

Ich habe jetzt schon 8 Rechnungen und 8Mahnungen von denen bekomm,hab die einfach abgeheftet und fertig,dazu kam jetzt nochmal eine Rechnung/Mahnung über einen Betrag von 190,00€ die wir zahlen sollen.Also ich werd da überhaupt nix machen,ich werd doch nich so schön blöd sein wie die und zahl noch für Umschlag und Briefmarke,nö nö,die sehen von mir kein cent!Ich lach mich schon immer halb tod wenn von denen wieder Post im Briefkasten liegt!! Also dann, Liebe Grüsse aus Bayern und Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2007!!Bis denn!


----------



## Geisterfrank (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



fussely schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich habe jetzt schon 8 Rechnungen und 8Mahnungen von denen bekomm,hab die einfach abgeheftet und fertig,dazu kam jetzt nochmal eine Rechnung/Mahnung über einen Betrag von 190,00€ die wir zahlen sollen.Also ich werd da überhaupt nix machen,ich werd doch nich so schön blöd sein wie die und zahl noch für Umschlag und Briefmarke,nö nö,die sehen von mir kein cent!Ich lach mich schon immer halb tod wenn von denen wieder Post im Briefkasten liegt!! Also dann, Liebe Grüsse aus Bayern und Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2007!!Bis denn!


Schönen Guten Abend alle zusammen!

Wie schon in meinen vorangegangenen Beiträgen angekündigt werde ich meine Erfahrungen in diesem Forum posten um alle anderen vor dieser Firma zu warnen.
Heute war ich bei meinem Anwalt und wollte eine negative Feststellungsklage einreichen. Mein RA sagte dazu, dass er erst in Aktion treten möchte wenn diese Firma gerichtlich gegen mich vorgehen wird. Im Klartext erst wenn irgend ein Schreiben von einem Gericht kommt lohnt es sich etwas dagegen zu unternehmen! Dies setzt jedoch voraus dass man Widerspruch gegen diese Forderung per Einschreiben mit Rückschein eingereicht hat! Ich habe dies getan und auch Anzeige wegen Betrug gestellt! Dies wird zwar nicht sonderlich Eindruck hinterlassen aber zumindestens ist man auf der sicheren Seite! Abgesehen davon kann jeder beim Amtsgericht eine negative Feststellungsklage gem. ZPO auch ohne Anwalt einreichen. Diese dient dann dazu,  festzustellen ob überhaupt ein Vertragsverhältnis zu Stande gekommen ist, und dies ist in den meisten Fällen garnicht der Fall. Ferner ist bisher kein Fall bekannt dass diese Firma mit Ihren Forderungen vor Gericht gezogen ist, weil denen ja wahrscheinlich auch klar ist das sie verlieren werden. Also keine Angst machen lassen und nur auf Briefe reagieren die vom Gericht kommen!! Alles klar! Und wer es so wie Girgel 100% machen will der reicht eine negative Feststellunggsklage beim Amtsgercht ein! Das kostet Euch zwar ersteinmal Geld, aber das würdet Ihr bei Erfolg von Eurem Prozessgegner wiederbekommen! 

Viele Grüße aus Thüringen !


----------



## Girgel (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> Mein RA sagte dazu, dass er erst in Aktion treten möchte wenn diese Firma gerichtlich gegen mich vorgehen wird.



.......und in der Zwischenzeit zahlen genügend andere Betroffene aus Scham, oder weil sie sich nicht so gut über die MCM informieren können, oder aus Bequemlichkeit, oder ..... , oder.....

Genau deswegen funktioniert das Geschäftsmodell der Frau H. so lange und scheinbar auch recht lukrativ.

Hauptsache mir passiert nix.............


----------



## Geisterfrank (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hi Girgel !

Ich habe den Eindruck dass Du sauer bist. Leider habe ich nur das posten können was mein RA gesagt hat, was mich nicht davon abhalten wird nächste Woche selber zum Amtsgericht zu gehen und die Klage einzureichen!
Ich glaube dass ich versucht habe im Forum jeden einen Tipp zu geben wie er mit dieser Firma verfahren sollte! Das geht so glaube ich aus dem Beitrag auch hervor! Entscheiden muss dann jeder selber! Und aus diesem Grund finde ich Deine letzte Bemerkung als Antwort auf meinen Beitrag ziemlich unangebracht   Zitat: " Hauptsache mir passiert nix............." Zitat Ende! Wenn dem so wäre dann hätte ich mir mit Sicherheit nur die Beiträge im Forum durchgelesen und hätte mein Ding einfach durchgezogen ohne eigene Beiträge zu dieser Sache zu machen! Wenn ich das ganze jetzt überbewerte, dann tut es mir leid, aber dass ist nun mal meine Meinung! Ansonsten vergiß es einfach!!!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Geisterfrank


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Nu mal nicht so hitzig.  Der Feind liest mit und freut sich  :-?


----------



## Girgel (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Nanana...............bleib mal ein bißchen locker.

PN wäre angebrachter, wenn man sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlt.

Grüsse

Girrgel


----------



## Geisterfrank (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hi!

Geht schon klar wegen der Info mit der PN ! Aber genau dass hätte ich ja auch von Dir erwartet! Eigentlich wollte ich es auch als PN schreiben, aber schließlich hatest Du ja auch öffentlich gepostet! Aber Schluß damit, von meiner Seite her ist alles o.k.

Nun zum eigentlichen Thema: Am Dienstag werde ich persönlich zum Amtsgericht gehen und die negative Festellungsklage ohne meinen Anwalt einreichen! Ich werde  die Infos. über Kosten usw. dann hier posten! Denn wen ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe hat es bei Girgel der RA gemacht, und dort sind erstmal keine Kosten entstanden, zumindestens nicht für Girgel direkt,Oder?
Aber egal, die Kohle kriege ich eh wieder und die Dame zahlt dafür! Auch für Fahrtkosten und Aufwand etc. Die Sache ist es mir ganz einfach wert!

Viele Grüße aus Thüringen
Geisterfrank


----------



## Reducal (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> ...werde ich persönlich zum Amtsgericht gehen und die negative Festellungsklage einreichen! Ich werde  die Infos über Kosten usw. dann hier posten!


Prima! und wenn möglich, dann scanne doch mal anonymisiert die entsprechenden Formblätter ein und hänge sie hier an, damit man das auch bildlich erleben kann.


----------



## tokake41 (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

:-p 





Reducal schrieb:


> Prima! und wenn möglich, dann scanne doch mal anonymisiert die entsprechenden Formblätter ein und hänge sie hier an, damit man das auch bildlich erleben kann.



Hallo
Von mir wollen diese [ edit]  auch Geld haben,werden es aber nicht bekommen.Das komische ist nur,dass in diversen Foren über MCM berichtet wird,aber nichts passiert.Ich rate nur jedem,[........]Ich kann aber auch nicht begreifen,dass man anhand der Bankgeschäfte von MCM nichts unternimmt.Der Bank müssen die Zahlungseingänge von MCM doch merkwürdig vorkommen.
Bis zum nächsten Mal
_
Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Die Bank ist ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen und keine entscheidungsführende Exekutive. Dem Unternehmen kann der Zahlungsfluss doch nur recht sein, so lange der Verdacht einer Geldwäschehandlung nicht gegeben ist.


----------



## tokake41 (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Reducal schrieb:


> Die Bank ist ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen und keine entscheidungsführende Exekutive. Dem Unternehmen kann der Zahlungsfluss doch nur recht sein, so lange der Verdacht einer Geldwäschehandlung nicht gegeben ist.



Hallo nochmal
Trotzdem sollte die Bank Interesse daran haben,dass etliche Bürger ihr Geld auf ein Konto ihres Kunden überweisen,dass dieser nicht auf legale Weise erhalten hat.Bei einer anderen Bank in Fulda ist MCM aufgeflogen und wurde gekündigt.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



tokake41 schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal
> Trotzdem sollte die Bank Interesse daran haben,dass etliche Bürger ihr Geld auf ein Konto ihres Kunden überweisen,dass dieser nicht auf legale Weise erhalten hat.Bei einer anderen Bank in Fulda ist MCM aufgeflogen und wurde gekündigt.


Solange die Staatsanwaltschaft und die Polizei  in Fulda keinen Straftatbestand 
sehen, wie  hier immer wieder berichtet wird, hat eine  Bank keine  Veranlassung 
selber tätig zu werden.
Die Behauptung, es sei  nicht legal, erfüllt damit sogar  den Tatbestand der Verleumdung.

 Das ist nicht meine Meinung, sondern  die der Strafverfolgungsbehörden in Fulda.


----------



## tokake41 (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

OK
Du hast Recht.Ich habe auch nicht bezahlt und bin in sofern nicht betroffen.
Aber soll man das alles so hinnehmen und so tun als wäre nichts gewesen?


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



tokake41 schrieb:


> Aber soll man das alles so hinnehmen und so tun als wäre nichts gewesen?


Man   könnte es wie Girgel machen und  den Spiess rumdrehen.  ( negative Feststellungsklage) 
Das  kostet die Firma richtig Geld. Aber das mußt du selber entscheiden.


----------



## tokake41 (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Man  könnte es wie Girgel machen und  den Spiess rumdrehen.  ( negative Feststellungsklage)
> Das  kostet die Firma richtig Geld. Aber das mußt du selber entscheiden.



Ich möchte mich für den Hinweis  bedanken.
Hast du denn Informationen,ob MCM bei Nichtzahlung jemanden vor Gericht gebracht hat?Ich persönlich halte das für ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



tokake41 schrieb:


> Hast du denn Informationen,ob MCM bei Nichtzahlung jemanden vor Gericht gebracht hat?


Nach allen uns zur Verfügung stehenden Informationen niemals. Es wäre auch wie 
ein Lauffeuer rundgegangen


----------



## tokake41 (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Nach allen uns zur Verfügung stehenden Informationen niemals. Es wäre auch wie
> ein Lauffeuer rundgegangen



Danke nochmals und noch einen schönen Abend.
Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## fbredy (7 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo
bin heute ganz neu bei euch eingetreten. Bei mir sieht es so aus das ich erst 4 Rechnungen a 60,00 Euro bekommen habe, bzw. mein Minderjähriger Sohn, ( war zum Zeitpunkt der angeblichen Anrufe 14 Jahre alt) und er hat nur eine Abtelefonier Karte. Wo ich mich nun frage wie geht das und wie kamen die an seine Daten. Auf jeden Fall habe ich darauf hin einen Anwalt eingeschalten. Nun habe ich, bzw mein Sohn wieder vier Rechnungen von einen Inkassounternehmen bekommen. Diese Rechnungen belaufen sich auf sage und schreibe 810,69 Euro, jetzt mal ganz ehrlich merken die noch was? 
Und nun werde ich das wieder meinem Anwalt geben.     
Gruß 
fbredy


----------



## tokake41 (7 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



fbredy schrieb:


> Hallo
> bin heute ganz neu bei euch eingetreten. Bei mir sieht es so aus das ich erst 4 Rechnungen a 60,00 Euro bekommen habe, bzw. mein Minderjähriger Sohn, ( war zum Zeitpunkt der angeblichen Anrufe 14 Jahre alt) und er hat nur eine Abtelefonier Karte. Wo ich mich nun frage wie geht das und wie kamen die an seine Daten. Auf jeden Fall habe ich darauf hin einen Anwalt eingeschalten. Nun habe ich, bzw mein Sohn wieder vier Rechnungen von einen Inkassounternehmen bekommen. Diese Rechnungen belaufen sich auf sage und schreibe 810,69 Euro, jetzt mal ganz ehrlich merken die noch was?
> Und nun werde ich das wieder meinem Anwalt geben.
> Gruß
> fbredy


Du fragst dich, wie die an deine Daten gekommen sind. Ihr habt sicherlich in letzter Zeit einen Anruf mit einem Gewinnversprechen erhalten und dann eure Adresse angegeben.Diesen Gewinn wird ihr aber nie erhalten.Das ist die Masche von denen.


----------



## Geisterfrank (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Guten Abend !


Wie ich bereits angekündigt habe war ich heute beim Amtsgericht und habe die negative Festellungsklage eingereicht. Über Kosten kann ich leider noch nichts sagen, weil diese nach dem Streitwert berechnet werden! War eigentlich alles ganz easy. Hat gerade mal eine halbe Stunde gedauert, musste den Sachverhalt schildern und das wars. Hier nochmal zur Erklärung: Die negative Feststellungsklage dient dazu festzustellen ob überhaupt ein Vertrag zu Stande gekommen ist oder nicht!Gem. ZPO. Das ganze beurteilt ein Richter. Áls nächstes werde ich eine Rechnung vom Gericht bekommen und dann wird ein Gerichtsermin  festgelegt zu den beide Seiten zu erscheinen haben! Bin ja gespannt ob ich die Dame dann persönlich kennenlerne????? Habe das Ganze auch in schriftlicher Form, weiß aber nicht wie ich es hier hochladen kann! Über Hilfe wäre ich dankbar! Über die Fläche Grafik einfügen geht es jedenfalls nicht! Wie es bei mir weitergeht werde ich auf alle Fälle posten !
Nicht unterkriegen lassen!


Viele Grüße aus Thüringen
Geisterfrank


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> Habe das Ganze auch in schriftlicher Form, weiß aber nicht wie ich es hier hochladen kann!


kommt drauf an, was du für Software zum Scannen  und Abspeichern hast.


> Erlaubte Dateierweiterungen: *bmp* doc *gif jpe jpeg jpg * mp3 *pdf png psd *rar txt wav wmv zip


----------



## Girgel (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> Áls nächstes werde ich eine Rechnung vom Gericht bekommen und dann wird ein Gerichtsermin  festgelegt zu den beide Seiten zu erscheinen haben! Bin ja gespannt ob ich die Dame dann persönlich kennenlerne?????



Hallo zusammen,

ich denke nicht, dass sie erscheinen wird.

Guckst Du hier:  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=128238#post128238

Meine Sache wurde letztlich auch im schriftlichen Verfahren entschieden.

Deine Initiative wird erheblich zur Klärung der Rechtslage beitragen, weil Dein Fall offensichtlich
 nicht so eindeutig ist, wie der meinige.

Grüsse


Girgel


----------



## Geisterfrank (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hi Girgel!

Freue mich von Dir zu lesen! Warum denkst Du dass mein Fall sich so sehr von Deinem unterscheidet??

Grüße aus Thüringen
Geisterfrank


----------



## Girgel (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> Hi Girgel!
> 
> Freue mich von Dir zu lesen! Warum denkst Du dass mein Fall sich so sehr von Deinem unterscheidet??
> 
> ...



Du hast die Nr. tatsächlich gewählt, wie Du schreibst.

Bei mir hat nicht einmal die Telefonnummer gestimmt, von der aus angerufen wurde, die hat zu einem anderen Haushalt gehört.

Daher ist Dein Fall der interessantere....


----------



## Geisterfrank (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Guten Abend nochmal!

Alles klar! Die Sache rollt nun, und wir werden sehen was bei rauskommt!
Ich werde auf alle Fälle den Ausgang meines Verfahrens hier posten!
Die Anhänge zu meiner Klage werde ich den Moderator technofreak schicken dass er sie veröffentlicht,
 leider darf ich das nach den Regeln im Forum noch nicht machen!

Viele Grüße aus Thüringen
Geisterfrank


----------



## greywind1 (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Moin,
wollte im Internet ma nach dieser merkwürdigen MC Multimedia firma schauen und bin hier auf euch gestoßen.
Mir wurde ne Rechnung gestellt über 60€ für ein anruf bei einer angeblichen Telefonsexnummer.
Hab da aber nie angerufen und dachte die wollen mich abzocken.
Hab zwei schreiben ignoriert und jetzt wollen die _(...)_schon 190€ von mir.
Was kann ich machen ? 
Hat jemand das schon bis zum ende durchgefochten?
Hätte nich gedacht das soviele von den _(...)_
Das beruigt ein wenig, zu wissen das es wohl wirklich _(...)_ist.
Bitte helt mir !!


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



greywind1 schrieb:


> Was kann ich machen ?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


greywind1 schrieb:


> Hat jemand das schon bis zum ende durchgefochten?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=153934#post153934
vor allem mal den Thread* gründlich *durchlesen


----------



## Girgel (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

@ C.P.

Ich bewundere Deine stoische Gelassenheit..........:respekt:


Grüsse

Girgel


----------



## carkons (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

@ C.P.

Ich kann meinen Vorredner (-schreiber) nur bestätigen. Das gleiche habe ich mir schon lange gedacht.

Viele liebe Grüße und auch meinen Respekt an die unverdrossenen Kämpfer für Gerechtigkeit und gegen MCM, was natürlich auch für Girgel selbst gilt.

Und neben diesen guten Geistern im Netz, ohne andere wie Reducal, aka-aka, usw. zu vergessen, gibt es jetzt auch noch einen echten Geist(-erfrank), der entschlossen genug war es Girgel nachzumachen und gleich auch noch eine Anzeige eingereicht hat. Auch nach Thüringen deshalb meinen Respekt.

Einen schönen Abend noch allerseits

Euer Mainfranke


----------



## Reducal (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Maio, du bist aber nett!


----------



## Geisterfrank (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

@ carkons!

Vielen Dank für die Blumen!:-p 

Viele Grüße aus Thüringen!
Geisterfrank


----------



## praxishildebrandt (15 Januar 2007)

*AW: MCM Petersberg*

Hallo,
vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. Mein Bruder hat jetzt den dritten Brief von MCM bekommen. Den wir dieses mal nicht geöffnet haben. In dem letzten stand eine Zahlungsaufforderung mit der Begründung dass er beim Sextelefon angerufen hat. Auf seiner Telefonrechnung hat er bei der von MCM angegebenen Uhrzeit aber keinen angerufen.- Mein Anwalt hat gesagt wir sollen die Briefe verweigern. Oder Und eine Anzeige machen. Ich habe gehört dass im Süddeutschen Raum diese "Firma" bekannt ist. Wir kommen aus Niedersachsen. Jetzt versuchen diese [ edit]  es auch bei uns. UNVERSCHÄMTHEIT. Könntet ihr mir noch einen Tip geben?

MFG


----------



## carkons (15 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo praxishildebrandt.

Ja, ich hätte da einen Super Tipp.
Einfach mal den Thread lesen!!!  
Die letzten ca. 10 Seiten reichen völlig aus. Dabei verweise ich besonders auf die Eintragungen von Captain Piccard und die darin enthaltenen Querverweise.

Viele Grüße aus Mainfranken


----------



## Titanic-Leser (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Gorilla schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin der Anonyme Benutzer von oben, hab es mittlerweile geschafft, mich anzumelden:-D
> Naja, eigentlich ist mir garnicht zum Lachen zumute!
> Ich hab bei meinem Handyanbieter angerufen und herausgefunden, dass ich um die genannte Zeit(im ersten Brief 13:33 im zweiten 13:39) eine Festnetznummer in Hannover, die mit 0511 anfängt, angerufen habe!
> Leider,..,,.,.,.,.
> ...


Lieber Gorilla, genau das ist der Punkt, worauf die ganze [ edit] masche aufbaut. Die Leute wollen nicht dass die Ehefrau, Freundin Eltern etc. was davon mitkriegen und zahlen zähneknirschend. Ich hab Strafanzeige bei der Polizei (die es dann an die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda weiterleitete) gestellt und nix bezahlt. Ich denke, an Deiner Stelle würde ich (um Aufsehen zu vermeiden) MCM wahrheitsgemäss aber frech und bestimmt antworten (zwar angerufen aber keine Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen und auch nicht über Kosten informiert worden deshalb keine Zhalung) und abwarten. Wahrscheinlich kommt ausser weiteren Drohbriefen nix. Die versuchen es eben!! Liebe Grüsse Riccardo


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Titanic-Leser schrieb:


> Ich denke, an Deiner Stelle würde ich (um Aufsehen zu vermeiden) MCM wahrheitsgemäss aber frech und bestimmt antworten


Was soll der Unfug mit dem kein Aufsehen erregen?  Wir leben (noch) in einem Rechtsstaat
und jedermann  kann daher die  Möglichkeiten, die dieser Rechtsstaat  zur Verfügung stellt, auch einsetzen 
z.B in Form einer  negativen Feststellungsklage, wie es Girgel erfolgreich praktiziert hat 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=153934#post153934
vor allem mal den Thread* gründlich *durchlesen


----------



## Titanic-Leser (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Was soll der Unfug mit dem kein Aufsehen erregen?  Wir leben (noch) in einem Rechtsstaat
> und jedermann  kann daher die  Möglichkeiten, die dieser Rechtsstaat  zur Verfügung stellt, auch einsetzen
> z.B in Form einer  negativen Feststellungsklage, wie es Girgel erfolgreich praktiziert hat
> 
> ...


Sorry Captain, wollte eigentlich dem Gorilla "direkt antworten" (also PN), wie es auf dem Button steht. Kein Aufsehen erregen nur wegen den Problemen mit dem Vater. Aber auf keinen Fall [.......]! das is doch wichtig

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Titanic-Leser (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo Leute, ich wusste gar nicht, das die Fa. MCM soviele "Fans" hat. Die Inhaberin ist ja wirklich eine "Edit" 
Bei mir fing alles am 29.7.05 um 9:57 Uhr an: In der Satirezeitschrift "Titanic" war eine Blöd-Zeitungs-Satire mit einer "Sexhotline" (normale Mobilfunknummer 0176-XXXXXXXX) abgebildet. Da Titanic schon manchmal Aktionen gemacht hat, wo man Nummern anrufen kann und dann Witziges zu hören bekommt (z.B. mal eine Lucky S.-Anzeige)

Ich will mich hier nicht als Unschuldslamm darstellen, auch ich hatte schon mal Sex   (sogar ein paar Mal Bezahl-S. im Rotlichtmilieu und 2x in meinem Leben Telefonsex mit einer 0190-Nr.), in diesem Fall ging es mir aber nicht um Befriedigung, sondern um Belustigung, zumal die Anzeige auch noch mit "Oma-Sex" warb (oh, näh, danke!).
Ich hörte mir das Gelaber genau 1Min 1Sek (lt. Einzelverbundungsnachweis der Telekom) an und legte dann auf. Dachte natürlich damit wär es erledigt.
Am 11.8.05 erhielt ich den berühmten Brief mit der *Rechnung über €60.- *Ich widersprach - promt kam am 22.8. die *Mahnung über € 90.-! *Allein die *50% "Mahnkosten" sind m.E. nicht zulässig *zumindest nicht üblich.
Am 3.9.05 sprach ich dann bei der Münchner Polizei (Dienststelle Pasing) vor und erstattete eine *Anzeige wegen Betrugs*. Der wachhabende Beamte war sehr freundlich und nahm den Fall mit grosser Geduld auf.
29.9.05: Das allseits bekannte Schreiben der *"Allinkasso" mit einer Forderung über € 234,03!*Freundlich aber bestimmt zurückgeschrieben und Zahlung natürlich verweigert - Hinweis auf Staatsanwaltschaft.
Am 22.12.05 kam dann Post aus Fulda (Saatsanwaltschaft) mit der Mitteilung, dass mehrere Verfahren gegen die "Edit" wegen versuchten Betrugs vorliegen und die Strafe aus "meinem" Fall gegenüber der beantragten Strafe nicht beträchtlich ins Gewicht fallen würde.
Dann sah ich im *TV diesen Bericht über MCM mit dem tätlichen Angriff auf den Reporter *und dachte mir, ok, das geht jetzt seinen Gang.

Über ein Jahr war Ruhe - heute(!) kam ein erneutes Schreiben von MCM (wie dreist is das denn?) mit der Mitteilung, ich solle *innerhalb 8 Tagen € 195.- *bezahlen (gleicher Fall) ansonsten gerichtliche Schritte blabla.
Ein Anruf bei der auf dem Schreiben abgedruckten Mobilnr. ergab nur eine Mailboxnachricht v. O2, der Name der "Edit" ist mir mittlerweile bekannt (A.H.), sie ist aber in keinem Telefonverzeichnis zu finden.
*Mir ist unbegreiflich, wie so eine Firma über Jahre ihr "Handwerk" ungestört weiter betreiben kann, trotz der vielen Anzeigen. Mir tun nur alle die leid, die aus "Diskretionsgründen" nichts unternehmen (können/wollen) und aus Angst bezahlen.*
Durch meine Recherchen bin ich heute auf Eure Seite gestossen. ich bin dankbar, dass es so ein Forum gibt und froh, dass viele sich auch wehren.
*Besonderen Dank natürlich an den Moderator, an Captain Picard und Girgel.
Viel Erfolg bei Euren Vorhaben*. Wir halten uns gegenseitig auf dem Laufenden.
Liebe Grüsse
Riccardo


----------



## MUGIN (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo liebe Leute!:tach: 

Ende November  habe ich eine Rechnung von MCM über 60,- EUR erhalten, adressiert an meinen seit drei Jahren verstorbenen Vater.
Von meiner Mobilfunknummer soll  Anfang August irgendeine von 8 (in Worten: Acht) Nummern gewählt und eine Leistung in Anspruch genommen worden sein. ( Adresse falsch geschrieben, kein Ansprechpartner, keine Telefonnummer, also augenscheinlich alles schon mal sehr professionell) 

Ich habe diese Firma dann im Internet gesucht, keine Seite, keine Telefon-Nummer gefunden, aber zum Glück: DIESES FORUM! :smile: 

Bin auch kein Unschuldslamm, habe auch schon mal TEL-Sex gehabt, bei dem das Telefonat ordnungsgemäß über die Telefonrechnung nach Minuten abgerechnet wurde, genau wie ich schon mal im Bordell war.
Aber da habe ich für etwas bezahlt, was ich dann auch bekommen habe.

Da ich hier erfahren habe ( habe allerdings nur die älteren Beiträge gelesen), 
daß es sich wohl um eine [ edit]  handelt, habe ich zunächst nichts unternommen, bis die erste Mahnung über insgesamt 90,-EUR kam, wo dann auch explicit auf eine "Telefonsex-Serviceleistung" (um das Weibchen gegen den Mann aufzuwiegeln! ) hingewiesen wurde.

Dann habe ich bei der örtlichen Polizei Anzeige erstattet.

Es lag hier auch schon eine Anzeige eines Münsteraner-Krankenhauses gegen MCM vor. :krank: 

Letzte Woche kam dann eine Rechnung über 190,- EUR samt "Personalstammblatt".
Genau wie die vorherige Mahnung unter Androhung weiterer Maßnahmen im Falle des Zahlungsverzugs.

Nun habe ich der MCM noch keinen Widerspruch mitgeteilt, ich dachte so eine [ edit] Unternehmensform (ist "MC Multimedia e.K." überhaupt eine korrekte Firmierung, gehört vor ein e.K. nicht ein Personen-Name?) ignoriere ich komplett.
*Oder sollte ich lieber Widerspruch erheben, geht das überhaup*t* noch?*

 Gruß Mugin


----------



## Wembley (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Ich find es interessant, dass hier in so kurzer Zeit zwei aufeinanderfolgende Poster sich mit Bekenntnissen, sie seien keine Heiligen, übertrumpfen. Das nenne ich einen interessanten Zufall. Diese Frage ist nicht einmal tertiär wichtig, da es nur darum geht, ob es hier und nur bei diesem einen Vorgang (sofern man überhaupt von einem sprechen kann) einen gültigen Vertragsabschluss gegeben hat oder nicht. Weitere "Vorlieben" sind egal.
Oder soll der Geruch des "Sie wollten es ja, aber jetzt wollen sie nicht zahlen" verbreitet werden?

Gruss
Wembley


----------



## MUGIN (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Das hatte ich damit nicht beabsichtigt.:wall: 
Aber es geht ja auch um die Fakten, und die sprechen nun mal gegen die mcm...

Wollte noch erwähnen, daß mir ebenfalls zuvor über ein Geschenkversprechen persönliche Daten entlockt worden sind.

Für einen Ratschlag währe ich dankbar.


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



MUGIN schrieb:


> Das hatte ich damit nicht beabsichtigt.:wall:
> Aber es geht ja auch um die Fakten, und die sprechen nun mal gegen die mcm...
> 
> Wollte noch erwähnen, daß mir ebenfalls zuvor über ein Geschenkversprechen persönliche Daten entlockt worden sind.
> ...


Ich habe eine Bitte: Fakten nur soweit notwendig. Die Fakten aus Vorgeschichte eignen sich zum Beichten. Dazu ist es hier der falsche Ort.


----------



## dvill (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Wenn die mitgeteilten Fakten wenigstens zueinander passen würden:


MUGIN schrieb:


> ..., adressiert an meinen seit drei Jahren verstorbenen Vater.





MUGIN schrieb:


> Wollte noch erwähnen, daß mir ebenfalls zuvor über ein Geschenkversprechen persönliche Daten entlockt worden sind.


Ich halte die vorstehende Geschichte für frei erfunden und die abschließende Frage nach dem Widerrufsrecht für den Versuch, das Forum in die Versuchung unerlaubter Rechtsberatung zu bringen.


----------



## Titanic-Leser (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Ich hatte *keine "Beichte" *abgelegt (wozu auch?), sondern wollte nur dem allgemeinen Tenor "das kennen wir schon, 'zufällig' solche Nummern wählen" etwas zuvorkommen  .
Das mit der Rechtsberatung ist ja echt krass (dass dazu nur Anwälte befugt sind und andere Personen bestraft werden können, wenn sie jmd. beraten).
Wenn das in meiner Branche (Gartenbau) gelten würde, wäre also ein Hobbygärtner, der in seinem Privat-Blog Pflanztipps gibt, ein Krimineller?
In was für einem Land leben wir eigentlich? Und sind Staatsanwaltschaften wirklich so überfordert, dass sie in so einem eindeutigen Fall von "Edit" nicht härter und schneller durchgreifen können? Man müsste mal eine "einstweilige Verfügung" gegen diese "Edith" versuchen.
*Nur mal so in den Raum reingesagt, ich bin absoluter juristischer Laie*


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Titanic-Leser schrieb:


> sondern wollte nur dem allgemeinen Tenor "das kennen wir schon, 'zufällig' solche Nummern wählen" etwas zuvorkommen


Muß ein anderes Forum gewesen sein oder das falsche Umfeld, hier im Forum 
wurde  noch nie dergleichen geäußert und würde auch nie unwidersprochen bleiben.


----------



## Geisterfrank (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Schönen Guten Tag alle zusammen!

Wie ich bereits angekünigt habe werde ich alle Neuigkeiten in meinem Verfahren hier posten! Die Rechnung die mir von dem freundlichen Rechtspfleger auf dem Amtsgericht angekündigt wurde ist heute gekommen und schon bezahlt! Ich hoffe natürlich dass das die einzige Rechnung bleibt die ich in dieser Angelegenheit bezahle! Und 75 Euro sind ja  für die eindeutige Klärung dieses Sachverhaltes vor Gericht ja eigentlich nicht zuviel! Jetzt meine Frage an unsere Juristen im Forum: Kann ich die 75 Euro wenn ich denn den Rechtsstreit gewinne mit Zinsen von Frau H. zurück verlangen?? Wenn ja, dann welcher Zinssatz ?? Was kann ich noch verlangen?? Hoffentlich fallen meine Fragen nicht unter die unerlaubte Rechtsberatung! Aber da ich das ganze ohne Anwalt durchziehe, weiß ich nicht wo ich die Info herkriegen soll! Ihr seht ich bin mir sehr sicher zu gewinnen, alles andere wäre eine Frechheit! Ich werde die Rechnung wieder technofreak schicken mit der Bitte um Veröffentlichung! 


Viele Grüße aus Thüringen
Geisterfrank


----------



## KatzenHai (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Anspruch auf Kostenerstattung: § 91 ZPO.
Anspruch auf Zinsen von 5% über Basiszins: § 104 (Abs. 1 S. 2) ZPO.


----------



## MUGIN (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Sehr geehrter dvill!

Auch ich bin juristischer Laie, ein Grund warum ich hier im Forum bin.

Meine Geschichte beruht auf der Wahrheit.

Warum meine Aussagen nicht stimmig sein sollen mußt du mir echt mal erklären!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Titanic-Leser schrieb:


> Das mit der Rechtsberatung ist ja echt krass (dass dazu nur Anwälte befugt sind und andere Personen bestraft werden können, wenn sie jmd. beraten).


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rechtsberatungsgesetz


> Das am 13. Dezember 1935 beschlossene Gesetz (RGBl. I S. 1478 ) ist im Zusammenhang mit den Nürnberger Gesetzen zu sehen.


Ein Gesetz was  von den Nazis  erlassen wurde und de facto bis heute unverändert gilt.
siehe auch 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=44089

PS: Ausnahmen gelten für Verbraucherzentralen


----------



## dvill (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



MUGIN schrieb:


> Warum meine Aussagen nicht stimmig sein sollen mußt du mir echt mal erklären


Hatte ich schon.

Eine Rechnung an einen längst Verstorbenen kann man lochen und abheften.

Wenn noch eine Rechnungsanschrift per Anruf ermittelt wurde, dann sicherlich nicht die des Verstorbenen.

Das passt nicht.


----------



## SEP (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



MUGIN schrieb:


> Auch ich bin juristischer Laie, ein Grund warum ich hier im Forum bin.
> 
> Meine Geschichte beruht auf der Wahrheit.


Dann kann ich ja guten Gewissens wie folgt replizieren:
*Meine Standardantwort zur Frage zum weiteren Vorgehen mit der Bitte um Beachtung.*_ - modaction.sep_



MUGIN schrieb:


> Warum meine Aussagen nicht stimmig sein sollen mußt du mir echt mal erklären!!!


Wurde getan.
Ist aber auch egal - denn hier wird eh keine Rechtsberatung betrieben, sondern höchstens Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe. Also: Lesen, Überlegen, Entscheiden, Handeln.

THX.


----------



## technofreak (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> Schönen Guten Tag alle zusammen!
> Ich werde die Rechnung wieder technofreak schicken mit der Bitte um Veröffentlichung!


done 
Gruß 
tf


----------



## Titanic-Leser (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rechtsberatungsgesetz
> 
> Ein Gesetz was  von den Nazis  erlassen wurde und de facto bis heute unverändert gilt.
> siehe auch
> ...



das ist ja gleich noch krasser: Ein altes asiatisches Glückssymbol (Swastika) wird verboten, weil vom Massenmörder Hitler missbraucht. Ein Gesetz, das der gleiche Massenmörder erlässt, hat heute noch Gültigkeit:wall:


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Titanic-Leser schrieb:


> das ist ja gleich noch krasser: Ein altes asiatisches Glückssymbol (Swastika) wird verboten, weil vom Massenmörder Hitler missbraucht. Ein Gesetz, das der gleiche Massenmörder erlässt, hat heute noch Gültigkeit:wall:


1. Das war nicht nur ein Typ, der 12 Jahre ein ganzes Volk ganz alleine unterjocht hat, alle Gesetze alleine erließ und alle Symbole alleine annektierte ...

2. Diese Diskussion passt überhaupt nicht zum Thema hier.

3. Seit 1949 ist an Hand vieler Urteile der Status "nach-konstitutionell" für das RBerG von unserer GG-konformen Justiz festgestellt worden. Das Gesetz gilt weiter - aus anderen Motiven als bei Erlass.
Was übrigens für viele Gesetze gilt ...

EOE (end of exkurs), bitte.


----------



## Titanic-Leser (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Die Fa. "Allinkasso" in München hat im Gegensatz zu MCM sogar eine Homepage (w*w.allinkasso.de)
Sie befindet sich in der Oberföhringer Str.93 81925 München. Inhaberin eine Frau M*[...]* H*[...]*. Diese Fa hat sogar AGBs und Konditionen. Ich wurde ja nur einmal von denen *[...]*, jemand von Euch öfters? Eine einmalige Anmahnung ist nämlich für den Auftraggeber kostenlos, falls ohne Erfolg. Anscheinend war MCM sogar für die €30.- zu geizig, die ein mehrstufiges, vorgerichtliches Mahnverfahren kosten würde (bei Misserfolg).
Die Vorgehensweise von MCM erinnert mich an eine Geschichte von Roald Dahl (der Archivar/the Bookseller), wo ein gerissenes Gaunerpärchen Rechnungen an  Witwen verschickt (Todesanzeigen wurden studiert). Der holde verstorbene Gatte hätte noch eine Buchrechnung offen (darunter einige Sex-Titel). Die Witwen bezahlten natürlich aus Scham ohne murren. Die gingen aber etwas schlauer vor als MCM.

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Geisterfrank (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

@ Katzenhai!


Vielen Dank für die Infos, habe schon eine Kostenrechnung gemacht die ich dem Gericht vorlegen werde!


Viele Grüße aus Thüringen !
Geisterfrank


----------



## booster (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt meld ich mich auch mal zu wort, verfolge dieses thema schon ein weilchen und bin selbst "Kunde" bei MCM.

Habe damals nen Gutschein für 50eur bei Saturn gewonnen, mir ist allerdings gleich nach dem anruf die masche klargeworden. Ich war im ersten Moment einfach zu verduzt über den "angeblichen" Gewinn.

Meine Geschichte das selbe:
Rechnung-60€_09/2006;
1.Mahnung-90€_10/2006;
2.Mahnung(mit "Personalstammblatt")-190€_11/2006;
3.Mahnung-190€_12/2006.
Forderung Allinkasso-X€_01/2007

Habe ein Gespräch zur angegebenen Nummer lt. Verbindungsnachweis 1,27min geführt. Habe damals mehrere solcher Nummern angerufen und kann mich nicht erinnern was sich genau bei dieser Nummer abgespielt hat. Was ich allerdings sicher weiß ist, dass ich keine Einwilligung zu einer kostenpflichtigen Leistung gegeben hab.
Wenn ich mich recht an die BGB-Basics im Studium erinnere, erfordert so ein Vertragsabschluß doch immer eine gegenseitige Willenserklärung, oder?
Naja, hab auf jeden fall mal Widerspruch zur Rechnung eingelegt (Einschreiben m. RS), der natürlich nicht beachtet wurde.
Mittlerweile ist jetzt auch ein Schreiben von Allinkasso da, bin nur die nächste Zeit nicht zuhause, deshalb hab ich's noch nicht gelesen.

Meine Frage ist eigentlich nur ob's was bringt denen von Allinkasso auch ein Widerspruchsschreiben zu schicken bzw. ob die darauf reagieren? Hat da jemand Erfahrung?
Wie ich hier gelesen habe tut sich bei ner Anzeige ja auch nicht viel außer, das es in manchen Fällen zu ner Gegenanzeige kommt (worauf ich nicht unbedingt wert lege).

Danke schon mal für die Antwort


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



booster schrieb:


> Wie ich hier gelesen habe tut sich bei ner Anzeige ja
> auch nicht viel außer, das es in manchen Fällen zu ner Gegenanzeige kommt.


In diesem Forum nicht bekannt.  
Ansonsten der  übliche Hinweis auf das erfolgreiche Beispiel  von Girgel
 in Form einer  negativen Feststellungsklage 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=153934#post153934
vor allem mal den Thread* gründlich *durchlesen


----------



## booster (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Weiß nicht ob ich das hier gelesen habe, ist scheinbar in diesem zusammenhang schon passiert!
Das mit der neg. Feststellungsklage hab ich schon gelesen gehabt, eigentlich sollte jeder so verfahren. Ich habe allerdings keine lust mit knapp 100€ in vorleistung zu gehen (das soll die bearbeitung ja zunächst mal kosten).
Desweiteren bin ich mir über die genaue Rechtslage nicht bewußt, ich mein ich hab definitiv dort angerufen.

Was anderes:
Diese angebliche "Firma" schickt ja sicher zig Briefe pro Tag raus, wieso haben die sich dann nicht mal ne Frankiermaschine rausgelassen? - Die lecken sich ja die Zunge wund. Das muß sicher der kleine Kötte aus der bizz-reportage sein (habs leider nicht gesehen) - aber die Unterschrift auf meinem Rückschein schaut mir auch sehr nach Förderschulniveau aus. Wahrscheinlich ist er der Leiter der Poststelle!


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



booster schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob ich das hier gelesen habe, ist scheinbar
> in diesem zusammenhang schon passiert!


Hier nicht. Falls  woanders,  Quelle nennen.


----------



## booster (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

ganz schön auf zack c.p.

ok, hab jetzt geschaut und nur das hier gefunden:

http://www.themen-scout.de/blog/ind...versprechen_und_mc_multi&more=1&c=1&tb=1&pb=1

das szenario ist allerding ein bischen anders, da hier schon gezahlt wurde und danach die anzeige geschaltet, siehe

[......]
http://www.themen-scout.de/blog/ind...echen_und_mc_multi&more=1&c=1&tb=1&pb=1#c3336
_
Text durch Link ersetzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## booster (20 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

aber nochmal zu meiner frage ob's was bringt bei allinkasso widerspruch einzulegen? zumindest machen die meiner ansicht nach ein seriöseren eindruck wie mcm, wenn man das von nem inkassounternehmen überhaupt behaupten kann.

was auch wirklich bitter ist, dass manche die rechnungen bezahlt haben, aber trotzdem laufend gemahnt werden - das ist ja schon [.........]

siehe:

http://forenzeit.de/phpbb124/betrug-oder-nichtbetrug-t25-15.html
_
Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



booster schrieb:


> das szenario ist allerding ein bischen anders, da
> hier schon gezahlt wurde und danach die anzeige geschaltet, siehe


Der Blogeintrag stammt vom  17.09.06 und was daraus geworden sein soll, 
erfährt der geschätzte Leser nicht, ansonsten versucht dort ganz frisch ein Troll anonym zu verunsichern: 


> Kommentar von: Unglaublich [Besucher]
> ...._.[Völlig merkbefreiter Kommentar]_
> Permalink* 20.01.07 @ 00:01 *





> aber nochmal zu meiner frage ob's was bringt bei
> allinkasso widerspruch einzulegen?


Hellseher ist hier niemand und zum x-ten Mal Rechtsberatung ist nicht gestattet.
  Die Schlüsse muß jeder selber ziehen  oder sich anwaltlich  oder durch eine  
Verbraucherzentrale beraten lassen.

PS: empfehle dieses Posting mal gründlich zu lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=123262#post123262


----------



## redmaster1234 (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo ich habe ja mittlerweile auch schon sämtliche Schreiben bekommen die es gibt , nach dem Bericht in Prosieben ,hatte ich auch lange ruhe bis vor kurzem nochmal ein Schreiben von Mc Multimedia kam ,mit einer geringeren Forderung als davor ,heute allerdings habe ich ein Schreiben von der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda bekommen in der mir mitgeteilt  wurde , das das Strafverfahren gegen  A.H.  (jeder weiss denke ich mal wer gemeint ist )  eingestellt wurde da der Inhaberin in keinerlei Form  ein Betrügerisches Vorgehen nachgewiesen werden konnte , das Schreiben ist vier Seiten Lang und erläutert sämtliche Sachverhalte . Heisst das jetzt das die Firma Narrenfreiheit hat und  man doch bezahlen muss ??


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



redmaster1234 schrieb:


> Heisst das jetzt das die Firma Narrenfreiheit hat und  man doch bezahlen muss ??


Strafrecht hat nichts mit Zivilrecht zu tun.


----------



## peter1304 (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

hi all´s
wie der capt. und ich schon des öffteren gepostet haben, wer bezahlt ist
sebst dran schuld. 
N O C H M A L S : warten auf den GERICHTLICHEN MAHNBESCHEID
                            WIEDERSPRUCH einlegen und zurück an das GERICHT
                            wo der MAHNBESCHEID ausgestellt wurde!!!!!!!!!!!!
so nun warte mal ab was passiert, denn jetzt ist der ANTRAGSTELLER
in der beweispflicht, daß ber MAHNBESCHEID seine richtigkeit hat.:wall: 
es gab bislang noch KEINEN GERICHTLICHEN MAHNBESCHEID in dieser
angelegenheit. wie sagte mal olle helmut kohl ??? " man muß es aussitzen "
also keine panik und stöber mal die postings in dieser sache durch.
gruß aus berlin
peter


----------



## Titanic-Leser (29 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hab auch das Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda bekommen. Auch wenn wir nicht zahlen müssen, finde ich die Argumentation der STA vollkommen an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Der Fall ist sowas von eindeutig, dazu brauch ich nich Jura zu studieren. Meiner Meinung nach sind unsere teuren Steuergelder da sowas von verschwendet.:wall: .... Jetzt ist der "Schaden" für uns Betroffene noch ein relativ geringer (Zeit, Ärger, Porto, Telefonkosten) ausser jemand ist so ängstlich und zahlt, das Schlimme ist, dass man von derartig lachhaften Entscheidungen auch bei Gewalttaten hört. Und da hört für mich der Spaß auf:wall:


----------



## peter1304 (29 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

@titanic
da kann ich dir nur von ganzen herzen zu stimmen
gruß
peter


----------



## Gerhard (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo,
wir sind leider auch auf die MC Mulitmedia hereingefallen. 
Unser Sohn hat vor ein paar Tagen € 190,00 an diese Firma überwiesen. Laut vorliegendem Einzellverbindungsnachweis wurden keine kostenpflichtigen Telefonate mit dieser Firma geführt.
Weis jemand wie wir gegen diese Firma vorgehen können, und ev. unser Geld wieder zurückholen können?
Danke.
mfg


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Gerhard schrieb:


> Laut vorliegendem Einzellverbindungsnachweis wurden keine kostenpflichtigen Telefonate mit dieser Firma geführt.
> Weis jemand wie wir gegen diese Firma vorgehen können, und ev. unser Geld wieder
> zurückholen können?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
Eine individuelle Rechtsberatung ist in Deutschland (als dem einzigen Land auf der Welt)
 verboten. 
Es scheint ein Mißverständnis vorzuliegen. Die Verbindungen sind (wenn überhaupt) keine Mehrwertdienstnummern. 
Das Unternehmen stellt völlig unabhängig "Leistungen" in Rechnung (wie immer die sein mögen)
Die Frage: Warum hat der Sohn (wie alt ist er?) die 190€ überwiesen?  Hat er eine entsprechende
 Leistung erhalten? Geld zurückholen ist ungleich schwieriger als Zahlungen zu verweigern.


----------



## peter1304 (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

hallo gerhard
schau dir doch mal das posting 804 an.
wenn noch nicht zu spät, zur bank und eine rücküberweisung veranlassen.
ansonsten kann ich dir nur raten sich die postings vom capt. durchzulesen. dauert zwar etwas, sind aber sehr hilfreich 
gruß aus berlin
peter:-p


----------



## A-Wax (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Um mich dem Thema auch einmal anzuschließen, ich habe auch vorkurzem wieder Post von den [*edit*] erhalten wobei vorher ein ganzes Jahr Ruhe war, nachdem ich Ihnen mal die Meinung gegeigt habe. Ich habe damals im Internet einen super Brief gefunden, den ein [* edit*]  mal verfasst hatte. Darin soll MCM aufdecken wie die Kosten entstanden sind bzw. welchen Willensvertrag, Angebot ich angenommen haben soll. Der war so gut das Allinkasso sowie MCM. erstmal still waren. Nun da sie wieder schreiben, habe ich auch einen Anwalt eingeschaltet. Aber sollte alles nichts helfen, und ich wohne in der Nähe von Fulda, [* edit*]. Ich glaube die werden sich das alles dann nochmal überlegen 

So das mal zu mir. Werde heute Abend mal das Anschreiben posten, das ich MCM und ALLINKASSO geschickt habe.

_rechtlich bedenkliches gelöscht _


----------



## carkons (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Zitat von booster :
Wie ich hier gelesen habe tut sich bei ner Anzeige ja 
auch nicht viel außer, das es in manchen Fällen zu ner Gegenanzeige kommt.  


Captain Picard schrieb:


> In diesem Forum nicht bekannt.


@ c.p.

Hallo Captain.

Zu Deiner Aussage habe ich folgendes gefunden:
VwBoraTDI schreibt am 20.12.06 (Thread 730), dass er selbst eine "Anzeige von der STA Fulda wegen Falscher Anzeige" erhalten hätte.
Reducal antwortet darauf, dass er nicht der Einzige sei.

Unter der Adresse: 
http://www.themen-scout.de/blog/ind...versprechen_und_mc_multi&more=1&c=1&tb=1&pb=1
berichtet ein Betroffener am 17.09.06 ebenfalls von einer Gegenanzeige.
Lässt sich irgendein solcher Fall verifizieren, bzw. wie soll es dort weiter gegangen sein. Die Betroffenen sollen doch einmal posten!

Grüße aus Mainfranken


----------



## Lenz0211 (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo, wir bekommen auch ständig solche Rechnungen auf die erste über 60€ habe ich schon geantwortet und war sehr empört darüber, dass es überhaupt Möglich sein darf anhand der Telefonnummer die Adresse ausfindig zu machen und sich einfach mit solchen Schreiben an einen zu wenden. Auf mein Schreiben hat sich die MCM e.K. aus Petersberg gar nicht gemeldet , nein es wurde einfach eine Mahnung ausgestellt mit der Drohung die Firma würde die erforderlichen Maßnahmen konsequent durchführen lassen. Wie soll man darauf reagieren? MfG Lenz0211


----------



## peter1304 (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

hi lenz0211
schau doch einfachmal auf die seite 804 besser kann ich es nicht beschreiben ohne rechtliche beratung zumachen
gruß aus berlin
peter


----------



## Lenz0211 (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

@Peter1304

Wie gelange ich auf diese Seite804 ? Habe mich nur eben ganz schnell in diesem Forum angemeldet um Hilfestellung zu diesem Thema zu bekommen. In der ersten Rechnung stand "Sie haben diese...diese...oder jene Nummer gewählt" Ich hatte keine von den auf der Rechnung angegebenen Nummern gewählt, im Einzelverbindungsnachweis habe ich jedoch eine ähnliche Nummer (eine Zahl hat sich unterschieden) stehen. Diese habe ich nicht gewählt, lebe jedoch nicht allein in diesem Haushalt, bin aber durch den Anschluss, der auf meinen Namen läuft wohl nun die Angesch...ene - habe bereits ein Schreiben an dieses [.....] Unternehmen geschrieben mit der Reaktion einer Mahnung über nun 90€. Habe mir hier mal das eine oder andere durchgelesen und gewisse Dinge mit in meinem neuen Schreiben erwähnt (z.B das keine Bestätigung meinerseits erfolgt ist, derartige Dienstleistungen in Anspruch nehmen zu wollen). Zugegebener Maßen ist mir ein wenig mulmig dabei, weil ich dennoch nicht weiß ob ich irgendwann, komme was wolle, trotzdem dazu verdonnert werde diesen Betrag zu zahlen. Bis jetzt habe ich jegliche Forderungen die dieses Unternehmen an mich stellt abgewiesen und natürlich nicht gezahlt. Schlimm auch, dass auf den Rechnungen nicht einmal Telefonnummern geschweige denn ein Gerichtsstand für dieses Unternehmen vermerkt sind. Ich hab die Nase voll und im Grunde keinen Bock mehr darauf.
_
Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## peter1304 (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

hi gehe mal auf den eintrag 804, mußt nur etwas zurück blätter        gruß peter:-p :-p :-p


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hiie meine eltern haben eine rechnung bekommen und sollten 60€ zahlen. Aber die größte [ *edit*]  war die nummer gehört einen arbeitskollegen von meinen vater, er hat war da angerufen an den tag und uhreit aber die nummer die auf denn brief steht hat eine 0 in der mitte sonst ist alles gleich die nummer nur in der mitte haben sie iene 0 rein gesetzt meine eltern  lassen das nicht auf sich sitzten und schreiben einen brief zurück 



mgf sebastian


----------



## peter1304 (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

hallo
nicht zurückschreiben, darauf warten doch diese BRÜDER nur.
lese dir doch mal den posting 804 durch, ein paar seiten zurück.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=183289#post183289

gruß aus berlin
peter:-p :-p


----------



## tokake41 (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Lenz0211 schrieb:


> Hallo, wir bekommen auch ständig solche Rechnungen auf die erste über 60€ habe ich schon geantwortet und war sehr empört darüber, dass es überhaupt Möglich sein darf anhand der Telefonnummer die Adresse ausfindig zu machen und sich einfach mit solchen Schreiben an einen zu wenden. Auf mein Schreiben hat sich die MCM e.K. aus Petersberg gar nicht gemeldet , nein es wurde einfach eine Mahnung ausgestellt mit der Drohung die Firma würde die erforderlichen Maßnahmen konsequent durchführen lassen. Wie soll man darauf reagieren? MfG Lenz0211


Hallo
Selbst wenn man bei MCM Widerspruch per Einschreiben und Rückschein einlegt,bringt das gar nichts.In der 2.Mahnung(190Euro) wird in einen beigefügten Personalstammblatt!! behauptet,man habe einen leeren Einschreibbrief erhalten.Ich hoffe,dass  die Staatsanwaltschaft endlich vernünftig ihre Arbeit macht und das Thema MCM bald erledigt ist.
MFG.
tokake


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



tokake41 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe,dass  die Staatsanwaltschaft endlich vernünftig ihre Arbeit macht ...


Welche denn? Mir ist keine bekannt, die hier ihre sachliche Zuständigkeit bewiesen hätte. Die örtlich zuständige scheint sich dafür ja anscheinend nicht zu interessieren.


----------



## tokake41 (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Reducal schrieb:


> Welche denn? Mir ist keine bekannt, die hier ihre sachliche Zuständigkeit bewiesen hätte. Die örtlich zuständige scheint sich dafür ja anscheinend nicht zu interessieren.



Genau das ist das Problem,da schaufeln die Leute von MCM auf [ edit] Weise
etliche tausende Euro zusammen und die Staatsanwaltschaften gucken seelenruhig zu.
Armes Deutschland

_ aus rechtlichen Gründen ein Wort editiert _


----------



## Girgel (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



tokake41 schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem,da schaufeln die Leute von MCM auf [ edit] Weise
> etliche tausende Euro zusammen und die Staatsanwaltschaften gucken seelenruhig zu.
> Armes Deutschland
> 
> _ aus rechtlichen Gründen ein Wort editiert _



tja.... alles schon bekannt.......da hilft es auch nicht, wenn man sich gebetsmühlenartig andauernd die selben Sachen erzählt.......

Lest mal dieses Posting  von mir:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=153934#post153934

Diese Ausführungen sind heute noch genauso aktuell, wie damals....

Nach wie vor sehe ich nur einen Weg, dieser Dame anständig auf den Schlips zu treten........


Viele Grüsse

Girgel


----------



## carkons (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Girgel schrieb:


> tja.... alles schon bekannt.......da hilft es auch nicht, wenn man sich gebetsmühlenartig andauernd die selben Sachen erzählt.......
> 
> Nach wie vor sehe ich nur einen Weg, dieser Dame anständig auf den Schlips zu treten........




Hallo Leute,

ich kann Girgel nur beipflichten. Dies ist offensichtlich die einzige Möglichkeit gegen dieses Unternehmen, das uns alle immer wieder beschäftigt, vorzugehen, nachdem unsere Staatsgewalt sich hierzu nicht bemüßigt fühlt.
Besonders 'booster' und 'Titanic-Leser' empfehle ich, sich nicht unnötig aufzuregen und diesen Weg einzuschlagen.  :dafuer:  

Gruß aus Mainfranken :sun:


----------



## coluche (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

ich habe mal als Unbeteiligter mitgelesen.

@Girgel,
1. gratuliere ich dir für deinen Einsatz hier! 
Helfen, daß möglichst viele Leute ihre Angst und Unwissenheit überwinden, ihre Rechte erkennen und die Forderungen dieser "Vereine" nicht zahlen. Vielleicht auch in Zukunft erreichen, irgendwann den Leuten das Handwerk legen, da die Staatsanwaltschaften mit den Händen in der Hosentasche zukucken.

Ich schreibe in anderen Threads und versuche zu helfen (Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe), da ich selbst mal betroffen war. Wenn ich sehe, was abgeht, kann ich nicht aufhören zu :kotz: 
Viele Leute sind auch sowas von naiv! Schreiben "was soll ich tun" ohne eine Zeile vorher zu lesen.

Wie ist es denn bis jetzt gelaufen?
Hat die MCM schon ein paar negative  Feststellungsklagen bekommen und musste vor Gericht?
Oder ist es noch nicht soweit?


----------



## tokake41 (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



coluche schrieb:


> ich habe mal als Unbeteiligter mitgelesen.
> 
> @Girgel,
> 1. gratuliere ich dir für deinen Einsatz hier!
> ...



Ich möchte auch gerne wissen,wie die Sache mit der negativen Feststellungsklage von Girgel ausgegangen ist.Soviel wie ich weiß, ist eine solche Klage mit Kosten verbunden.Diese erhält man nur wieder bei Gewinn der Klage.Also ist die Klage ein Risiko.Wenn ich falsch denke,berichtigt mich bitte.
MfG.Tokake 41


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



tokake41 schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch gerne wissen,wie die Sache mit der negativen Feststellungsklage von Girgel ausgegangen ist


Wenn doch einmal wirklich gründlich gelesen würde.  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=136149#post136149
und hier nochmal die Zusammenfassung 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=153934#post153934


----------



## tokake41 (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wenn doch einmal wirklich gründlich gelesen würde.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=136149#post136149
> und hier nochmal die Zusammenfassung
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=153934#post153934



Das stimmt, da habe ich mir nicht alles gründlich durchgelesen.
Bitte um Verzeihung.
Das mit der negativen Feststellungsklage werde ich mir jetzt überlegen.
Das scheint wirklich der richtige Weg zu sein.
MfG.tokake 41


----------



## peter1304 (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

oh CAPT. ich danke dir für deine großmut.
ich bin es langsam leid, jedesmal die gleichen hinweise zugeben
es kann doch nicht SO SCHWER SEIN, mal den ganzen block sich anzusehen. kostet doch nicht, außer eure zeit aber wenn ihr hilfe haben möchtet, dann SCHAUT EUCHN DAS BITTE AN es wurde soviel geschrieben, daß eiige USER schon die finger glühen.:wall: 
in diesem sinne, gruß an den capt.
peter aus berlin:-p


----------



## Girgel (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



coluche schrieb:


> ich habe mal als Unbeteiligter mitgelesen.
> 
> Wie ist es denn bis jetzt gelaufen?
> Hat die MCM schon ein paar negative  Feststellungsklagen bekommen und musste vor Gericht?
> Oder ist es noch nicht soweit?



Nach meinen Informationen habe bislang nur ich die neg. Feststellungsklage bis zur Entcheidung durchgezogen.

Vor Gericht ist die Dame erst gar nicht erschienen, sondern hat vorher schon "gekniffen". Die Angelegenheit wurde im schriftlichen Verfahren entschieden.

Geisterfrank hat mittlerweile ebenfalls die neg. Feststellungsklage eingereicht, über den weiteren Verlauf ist momentan noch nichts bekannt.


Grüsse Girgel


----------



## Geisterfrank (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Guten Abend !

Meine neg. Feststellungsklage läuft bereits! Bisher waren 75 Euro für die Gerichtskasse fällig! Auslagen die ich hatte werden der Frau H. in Rechnung gestellt! Wurde aufgefordert den Sachverhalt genau zu beschreiben! Ich habe alle Vordrucke sowie die Rechnung vom Gericht in diesem Forum gepostet!
Ende Februar gibt es den ersten Gerichtstermin mit Frau H. Ihr seht also unser hiesiges Gericht arbeitet sehr schnell! Alle Neuigkeiten in meiner Sache werde ich hier veröffentlichen!
Ich versuche es wie  Girgel  zu machen!
Und ich bin mir sicher dass ich gewinne, denn noch glaube ich an unseren Rechtstaat, auch wenn er sich manchmal sehr schwer tut mit solchen Sachen!

Geisterfrank
Viele Grüße aus Thüringen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Euch beiden hier mal ein ganz dickes :thumb:
!!!


----------



## Girgel (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> Ich versuche es wie  Girgel  zu machen!
> Und ich bin mir sicher dass ich gewinne, denn noch glaube ich an unseren Rechtstaat, auch wenn er sich manchmal sehr schwer tut mit solchen Sachen!
> 
> Geisterfrank
> Viele Grüße aus Thüringen!



........da würde ich auch darauf wetten!!!!

und........ der Ausgang Deines Verfahrens bringt -wie schon gesagt- viel Licht ins Dunkel........

Ich hoffe und erwarte, dass sich dann noch mehr "Betroffene" trauen, diesen Weg einzuschlagen und damit dieser "Dame" endlich Ihr Geschäftsmodell vermiesen!!


Auch von mir ein fettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





für Geisterfrank!!


Grüsse

Girgel


----------



## Geisterfrank (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Guten Abend!

Vielen Dank für die Blumen!:-p :-p :-p :scherzkeks:


Viele Grüße aus Thüringen!
Geisterfrank


----------



## carkons (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Guten Abend zusammen.

Für unseren gemeinsamen MCM-Fanclub habe ich einen Hinweis.
'Coluche' hat an anderer Stelle in diesem Forum einen sehr informativen Link gepostet, der auch für uns hilfreich ist. "Sehr einfach zu lesen und aufbauend."

http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/

Vielen Dank dafür an _Coluche_. Aber der Königsweg ist natürlich immer noch _Girgels_ Vorgehensweise.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showt...934#post153934


Viele Grüße aus Mainfranken 

Carkons  :sun:


----------



## Gerhard (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo Geisterfrank,
hast Du bisher nur Rechnungen und Mahnungen erhalten, oder hast Du, wie leider unser eingeschüchteter Sohn, auch bezahlt?
Ich überlege auch, ob wir eine "negative Feststellungsklage" gegen MCM anstreben sollen.
Gerhard


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Gerhard schrieb:


> Hallo Geisterfrank,
> hast Du bisher nur Rechnungen und Mahnungen erhalten,


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=179349#post179349
das erste Posting von Frank, steht alles drin


----------



## Gerhard (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo Zusammen,
wenn ich die Beiträge so lese, kommt es mir vor, dass wir die Einzigen sind, die dähmlicherweise bezahlt haben?
Gerhard


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Gerhard schrieb:


> wenn ich die Beiträge so lese, kommt es mir vor, dass wir die Einzigen sind, die dähmlicherweise bezahlt haben?


Das glaube  ich nicht. Ich vermute, dass es sehr viele gibt, die bezahlt haben und  bezahlen, 
aber aus nachvollziehbaren  Gründen (Scham, Unwissenheit usw.) sich hier nicht melden und 
 dies nicht  posten. Andernfalls würde dieses "Unternehmen" nicht so ungebremst weitermachen


----------



## Mika78 (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Das glaube  ich nicht. Ich vermute, dass es sehr viele gibt, die bezahlt haben und  bezahlen,
> aber aus nachvollziehbaren  Gründen (Scham, Unwissenheit usw.) sich hier nicht melden und
> dies nicht  posten. Andernfalls würde dieses "Unternehmen" nicht so ungebremst weitermachen



ich bezahle garantiert nicht.die letzte nummer meiner handynummer stimmt ja nicht und auf meiner telerechnung ist so etwas auch nicht aufgeführt.sollen sie doch schreiben sind doch deren kosten und nicht meine.hab ja beweise die für mich sprechen


----------



## VwBoraTDI (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Wie ich schon Anfang Januar geschrieben habe, habe ich eine Anzeige wegen falscher Verdächtigung bekommen von der STA! Nach ewigen Überlegen habe ich nun am Montag keine Aussage dazu gemacht! Die Polizistin meinte das es eh eingestellt wird!


----------



## Geisterfrank (10 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Guten Tag !

Wie versprochen werde ich alle Neuigkeiten in meinem Verfahren posten um Euch alle auf dem Laufenden zu halten! Als erstes Entschuldigung, dass ich auf Eure Fragen diese Woche nicht geantwortet habe, aber ich hatte Nachtschicht und da gehe ich nicht mehr an den Rechner!
Diese Woche kam ein Brief vom Amtsgericht, den ich dem Moderator technofreak geschickt habe, mit der Bitte um Veröffentlichung! Wie Ihr dort lesen könnt wird entgegengesetzt der Info der Justizangestellten ein schrifliches Verfahren durchgeführt! Ein wenig ärgert mich dass, weil ich gehofft hatte der Dame persönlich zu begegnen. Also läuft es bisher genau so wie bei Girgel mit hoffentlich dem selben Ausgang! Ferner werde ich von der Richterin aufgefordert den Klageantrag nochmal genauer zu fassen! Ich dachte eigentlich dass wäre so in Ordnung! Aber jetzt werde ich mir das mal in einer Rechtsberatung beim Anwalt genau erklären lassen! Obwohl ja meine Klage ein Justizbeamter aufgenommen hat! Und weiter steht in dem Brief,   dass für dieses Verfahren kein RA notwendig ist! Die Kosten für die Rechtsberatung wird eh die gute Dame übernehmen, mit Zinsen natürlich!
O.K Das wars erstmal von mir!

Viele Grüße aus Thüringen !
Geisterfrank


----------



## technofreak (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> Diese Woche kam ein Brief vom Amtsgericht, den ich dem Moderator technofreak geschickt habe, mit der Bitte um Veröffentlichung!


der  Brief


----------



## Mika78 (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

das heisst er muss jetzt mit seinem rechtsanwalt dagegen angehen oder heisst das das er diesen fall erneut anzeigen muss


ich persönlich erwarte ja erst bis ende nächster woche meine zweite mahnung und laut polizei soll ich nix unternehmen


----------



## pittl2 (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Ja, es ist ärgerlich, dass sich die Gerichte und Staatsanwaltschaften sich oftmals die Sache zu einfach machen. Sollte ich auf meine Anzeigen hin ähnliche Post erhalten, werde ich Beschwerde einlegen und eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde einreichen. Im übrigen habe ich auch gegen die Inkassogesellschaft Anzeige erstattet, da aus meiner Sichts davon auszugehen ist, dass hier Beihilfe zum Betrugs gegeben ist.


----------



## Reducal (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



pittl2 schrieb:


> Staatsanwaltschaften ... werde ich Beschwerde einlegen und eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde einreichen.


Dienstbeschwerde heißt das und ergänzen könnte man das noch mit einer Strafanzeige wegen "Verfolgung Unschuldiger" nach § 344 StGB.

Die Anzeige gegen das Inkassounternehmen halte ich persönlich für nicht sinnvoll, da es nicht Aufgabe des Inkassounternehmen ist, die Rechtmäßigkeit einer Forderung zu prüfen - das ist die Aufgabe ziviler Gerichte. Ein Straftatbestand wegen der Beihilfe ist nur äußerst schwer zu konstruieren, da es nunmal die Aufgabe von Inkassounternehmen ist, Schuldner zur Zahlung zu bringen.


----------



## pittl2 (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Dem kann ich so nicht zustimmen. Die Zulassungsvoraussetzungen für ein Inkassounternhmen sind zwischenzeitlich recht streng und setzt unter anderem die Zuverlassigkeit des Unternehmens voraus. Wird also, wider besseren Wissens, eine Forderung angemahnt oder gar eingeklagt, sind diese Voraussetzungen nicht mehr gegeben mit der Folge, dass die Zulassung zumindest zu überprüfen ist. Ggf. wird die Zulassung widerrufen und den eigentlich hinter der Aktion stehenden Personen ein Instrument der Einschüchterung entzogen. Sollten wirtschaftliche oder persönliche Verbindungen zwischen diesen Personen nachweislich gegeben sein, werden die Strafverfolgungsbehörden einen solchen kausalen Zusammenhang feststellen und die geeigneten Maßnahmen einleiten!


----------



## Immo (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Im Bereich Fulda sind Zweifel  an dieser Zuversicht angebracht.


----------



## Geisterfrank (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Mika78 schrieb:


> das heisst er muss jetzt mit seinem rechtsanwalt dagegen angehen oder heisst das das er diesen fall erneut anzeigen muss



Guten Tag !

Jungs bitte lest meine Beiträge genau durch, denn ich habe diese neg. Feststellungsklage eingereicht und nicht die Frau H., die in meinem Fall die Beklagte ist und ich der Kläger!!!!!! Somit ist sie im Zugzwang und nicht ich!!
Sie muss jetzt nachweisen dass ein rechtsverbindlicher Vertrag zu Stande gekommen ist!


Viele Grüße aus Thüringen
Geisterfrank


----------



## technofreak (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> denn ich habe diese neg. Feststellungsklage eingereicht


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46190
dort stehen einige Links zum Thema negative Feststellungsklage, die ausführliche 
Informationen dazu bieten


----------



## batman (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Also ich lese hier ständig von MCTelemedia, bei uns trudelte heute ein identischer Brief (Struktur, Adresse, Postfach, etc...) ein, doch der Firmenname lautete TRCTelemedia, daher konnte ich zuerst im Internet nicht wirklich etwas über diese "Firma" finden.
Wie bei anderen wurden auch hier 60€ für einen wohl nie geführten Anruf gefordert. 
Da ich denke, dass es sich um diesselbe Firma unter anderem Namen handelt, frage ich hier zum x-ten Mal in diesem Forum:

Was kann passieren wenn ich nicht zahle? (was ich nicht vorhabe)
Ist simples Ignorieren der Briefe zu emfehlen oder sollte ich rechtliche Schritte einleiten, was mich allerdings in ein fananzielles Dilemma treiben würde, da dies wiederum auch Geld kostet...

Also kann mir jemand kurz und knapp sagen, ob ich mein Geld behalten kann?


----------



## Stitch (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Habe heute mit dem Inkassounternehmen telefoniert, erklärt, daß die Forderung nicht rechtens ist und meinerseits eine Anzeige gegen MC Mulitmedia gemacht wurde. Solange sich Multimedia nicht dazu äußert, wann und wie der Vertrag geschlossen wurde, mein Mann und ich nicht bereit sind, diese Forderung zu zahlen! 

Alles mit Lautsprecher und Zeugin! 

Ein recht unfreundlicher mürrischer Mann erklärte mir, daß es ihn überhaupt nicht interessiert... und die Forderung weiter besteht! Und wir doch ruhig auch ihn Anzeigen könnten! 

Fakt ist, daß mein Mann dort angerufen hat.... 
Bandansage: " Dieser Anruf kostet € 60,00 " worauf er sofort auflegte!! und somit kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist! 

Eigentlich könnte man das Inkassounternehmen wegen Gerichtsbetrug belangen, sobald es zum Versuch einer Zwangsvollstreckung kommen sollte! 

und nun??


----------



## Wembley (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Stitch schrieb:


> Eigentlich könnte man das Inkassounternehmen wegen Gerichtsbetrug belangen, sobald es zum Versuch einer Zwangsvollstreckung kommen sollte!


So läuft das nicht. Wenn eine Firma über ein Gericht Geld vom Schuldner eintreiben möchte, muss vorher ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid (Firma beantragt diesen bei Gericht) dem Schuldner zugeschickt werden. Der Schuldner hat eine gewisse Frist zu widersprechen. Wenn er dies tut, kommt es zu einem Gerichtsverfahren, außer eine der beiden Seiten kneift vorher. Wird dem Mahnbescheid *nicht *widersprochen, kommt dann ein Vollstreckungsbescheid vom Gericht. Auch diesem kann der Schuldner widersprechen. Erst wenn dies nicht geschieht, ist früher oder später der Gerichtsvollzieher an der Reihe.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Es ist ganz undramatisch, ein gerichtlicher  Mahnbescheid http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
wird ohne Prüfung der Rechtmäßigkeit  ausgestellt und verschickt 


> Man beachte auch die Belehrung am Ende des Dokuments:
> *"Das Gericht hat nicht geprüft, ob dem Antragsteller der Anspruch zusteht."*


wird das Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle gesetzt, muß der Forderungssteller seine Forderung 
in einem  Prozess vor Gericht beweisen.  Bisher sind nicht mal Mahnbescheide bekannt, geschweige den Prozesse...
außerdem kann man auch den Spieß rumdrehen und eine negative Feststellungsklage erheben 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46190
so wie es Girgel mit Erfolg durchgezogen hat 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=136149#post136149
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=153934#post153934


----------



## Timster (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



batman schrieb:


> Also ich lese hier ständig von MC*Tele*media, ...


Nein, Du liest hier von MC *Multi*media.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Jack_T schrieb:


> Nein, Du liest hier von MC *Multi*media.


er scheint auch sonst etwas verwirrt zu sein


batman schrieb:


> frage ich hier zum *x-ten Mal *in diesem Forum:


wie kann jemand mit dem ersten und  einzigen Posting bisher zum x-ten Mal 
gefragt haben :gruebel:


> batman  Rookie
> Registriert seit: 14.02.2007
> *Beiträge: 1*


----------



## Girgel (15 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



batman schrieb:


> Also ich lese hier ständig von MCTelemedia,



.....er hat ja auch ständig von MCTelemedia gelesen.......


@ batman:

Lese Dir die Beiträge hier mal durch, da findest DU x-mal die Antworten auf Deine Fragen.

Grüsse

Girgel


----------



## peter1304 (15 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

hi capt.
hi girgel
ich bin es leid mich laufend wiederholen zu müssen.
warum, in drei-teufels-namen, lesen den die USER nicht mal ein paar
postings vorher?????? :wall: 
im prinzip ist es doch schei.... egal von welchen unternehmen diese
zahlungsaufforderungen kommen es ist doch fast immer der  gleiche text und masche :wall: 
bis dann
gruß aus berlin
peter :-p


----------



## tokake41 (15 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Ich lese hier immer von einer negativen Feststellungsklage.Das ist sicherlich ein guter Weg.Die Dame von MCM wird hier zur Kasse gebeten.Trotzdem wird sie weiter unbeeindruckt ihre Masche durchziehen.Es wäre sicherlich gut,wenn viele Geschädigte eine solche Klage einreichen würden.Aber selbst dann würde die Dame von MCM nicht dazu verurteilt werden,wozu sie eigentlich bestraft werden müsste.Nämlich wegen versuchten und vollzogenen B..... ! Dann darf man sich doch wirklich fragen:In was für einen Staat leben wir hier eigentlich.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



tokake41 schrieb:


> Dann darf man sich doch wirklich fragen:In was für einen Staat leben wir hier eigentlich.


lies mal meine Signatur


----------



## carkons (15 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



pittl2 schrieb:


> Ja, es ist ärgerlich, dass sich die Gerichte und Staatsanwaltschaften sich oftmals die Sache zu einfach machen. Sollte ich auf meine Anzeigen hin ähnliche Post erhalten, werde ich Beschwerde einlegen und eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde einreichen. Im übrigen habe ich auch gegen die Inkassogesellschaft Anzeige erstattet, da aus meiner Sichts davon auszugehen ist, dass hier Beihilfe zum Betrugs gegeben ist.



@ Adele

Hi Adele,

was hältst Du eigentlich von diesem Versuch? Das hast Du ja schon alles durchexerziert und sogar noch weit mehr versucht. Wer (wie ich) dieses Thema verfolgt und vor allem Deine ganzen Bemühungen und Postings gelesen hat (habe ich inzwischen gemacht - :respekt: an Dich), weiß, dass da wohl nicht viel damit erreicht wird. Da dieses nette Spiel schon einige Jahr geht und auch im kompletten vergangenen Jahr nichts von der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda unternommen wurde, um rechtliche Klarheit zu schaffen, ist davon auszugehen, dass unsere Staatsgewalt offensichtlich nicht wirklich darum bemüht ist, den sich "gesetzmäßig verhaltenden Bürger nicht wie ein Idiot" (in Anlehnung an cp) vorkommen zu lassen. Statt dessen dürfen unser aller Freundin und deren Sprößling scheinbar unbehelligt weiter ihre 'Bettelbriefe' verschicken.

Wie ist eigentlich bei Dir der Stand der Dinge? Gibt es was neues von den vielen Leuten, die Du eingeschaltet hattest. Bekommst Du noch Post aus Petersberg bzw. München?

Macht's gut miteinander und viel Spaß bei der Altweiberfastnacht :magic: 
wünscht
Carkons :sun:


----------



## Geisterfrank (15 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Guten Abend!

Ich hätte mal eine Frage an unsere Juristen im Forum !!
In den letzten Postings habe ich viel von der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda gelesen und deren offensichtlichem Desinteresse an dieser Sache. Könnte man nun gegen diese Staatsanwaltschaft eine Untätigkeitsklage gem. § 75 VwGO einreichen oder nicht? Diese muss sich natürlich auf einen Verwaltungsakt beziehen, was in diesem Fall ja die Anzeigeerstattung wäre! Oder? Könnte man das dann in einer Sammelklage machen ! Bin gespannt auf Eure Antwort !!

Viele Grüße aus Thüringen!
Geisterfrank


----------



## Reducal (15 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> ...habe ich viel von der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda gelesen und deren offensichtlichem Desinteresse an dieser Sache.


So würde ich das nicht bezeichnen (eher schlimmer). Aber wahrscheinlich hat sich die StA Fulda zu dem Thema bereits ihre Gedanken gemacht und es wäre eben gut, diesen folgen zu können. Nur, müsste man dazu Gedanken lesen können oder mal was schriftliches in Händen halten.



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> ...habe ich ... gelesen ...


...und hattest du auch eine Anzeige erstattet und eine Mitteilung über den Ausgang des Verfahrens erhalten? Wenn nein, dann haben sich die weiteren Fragen für dich erübrigt.


----------



## Geisterfrank (15 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...und hattest du auch eine Anzeige erstattet und eine Mitteilung über den Ausgang des Verfahrens erhalten? Wenn nein, dann haben sich die weiteren Fragen für dich erübrigt.



Guten Abend!

Ja ich hatte Anzeige erstattet und bisher noch nichts gehört!
Jedoch habe ich auch eine neg. Feststellungsklage eingereicht bei der sich Frau H. in dieser Woche beim Amtsgericht zwecks ihrer Verteidigung melden muss!!
Habe ich in diesem Forum auch mit den dazu gehörigen Briefen gepostet!

Viele Grüße aus Thüringen !
Geisterfrank


----------



## Reducal (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> Habe ich in diesem Forum auch mit den dazu gehörigen Briefen gepostet!


Sorry, das war mir entgangen. Bei der Vielzahl der Themen und Postings bite ich mir den Lapsus nachzusehen.



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> Ja ich hatte Anzeige erstattet und bisher noch nichts gehört!


Dann ist die Frage, wohl, wo deine Anzeige überhaupt bearbeitet wird. Wenn die aufnehmende Dienststelle den Fall richtig bewertet hat, dann wird sie ihn zuständigkeitshalber nach Hessen senden und dort müsste sich in der Tat die StA Fulda drum kümmern. Erfahrungsgemäß kann man aber annehmen, dass der Vorgang, mit dem Hinweis darauf, den Fehler erstmal beim Anzeigenerstatter zu suchen, wieder nach Thüringen zurück geht und dann dort einer völlig unbeteiligten StA zu weiteren Entscheidungen vorgelegt wird. Rein virtuell gesehen, könnte damit dann das Rennen vor Wände für dich losgehen.


----------



## Insider (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

...was der wieder erzählt! 

Der richtige Weg wäre eine schriftliche Anzeige bei der StA Fulda. Dabei ist niemand (z. B. in deinem Fall, Frank) daran gehindert, den gleichen Sachverhalt bei zwei verschiedenen Behörden anzuzeigen. Keines Falls sollte man dabei jedoch auf eine bereits bestehende Anzeige Bezug nehmen, da das zur Zusammenführung des Falls führen muss.


----------



## Stitch (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Guten Morgen,

habe gestern von der StA Fulda Post bekommen! Da wurde meine Anzeige fallen gelassen (nicht anerkannt).
MC hat eine Telefonliste vorgelegt, (von Ihrem Telefonanlagenbetreiber)! Da war unsere Nummer drauf mit der Länge von 40 sec.

Ab 40 sec. würde es kostenpflichtig werden... er hätte auch die 1 drücken müssen, um eine Kostenansage zu überspringen! Hat er nicht, er weiß ja, was es gekostet hat! 

Leider hab ich keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweiß! 

Jetzt werde ich langsam mürbe... was soll ich machen?:cry:


----------



## Teleton (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Kannst Du mal den (anonymisierten) Wortlaut des Schreibens reinstellen? Nur weil nach 40 Sekunden ein Preishinweis kommt bedeutet dies doch lange nicht dass dadurch ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Wie auch, durch "Nichtauflegen"?


----------



## Stitch (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Also hier der Schrieb. (hab leider kein Scanner (Sorry)):roll: 


Das Ermittlungsverfahren 
gegen Frau H. (MC Multimedia)
wegen des Verdachts des versuchten Betruges
wird eingestellt (§ 170 Abs. 2 Strafprozessordnung)
Es besteht kein begründerter Tatverdacht mehr
Gründe:
Ein Tatnachweis konnt durch die Ermittlungen nicht mit der erforderlichen Sicherheit geführt werden. Die Beschuldigte legt eine ihr von dem Telefonanlagenbetreiber übersandte Liste der auf ihren Anschlüssen eingegangenen und von der Telefonanlage registrierten Anrufe vor. Hieraus ist ersichtlich, dass das fragliche Telefonat von dem Anschluss XXXXX/xxxxx erfolgte. Die Verbindungsdauer betrug 40 Sekunden.
Ein Einzelverbindungsnachweis des Anzeigeerstatters liegt nicht vor, so dass ein für das Verfahren wesentliches Beweismittel nicht zur Verfügung steht.
Es kann daher nicht mit der erforderlichen Sicherheit widerlegt werden, dass der verfahrensgegenständliche Anruf mit der von der Beschuldigten dokumentierten Dauer erfolgte.
In ähnlich gelagerten Verfahren konnte insoweit festgestellt werden, dass die von der Beschuldigten vorgelegten Aufzeichnungen der auf ihren Anschlüssen eingegangenen Gespräche im Wesentlichen mit den Daten in Einklang gebracht werden konnten, die sich aus den von den Anzeigeerstattern eingereichten Einzelverbindungsnachweisen ergaben. Die Listen können demgemäß nicht als fiktiv gewertet werden. Im Übrigen habn die in Parallelverfahren durchgeführten Ermittlungen ergeben, dass Manipulationsmöglichkeiten der Beschuldigten hinsichtlich der in den Listen verzeichneten Gesprächsdaten nicht vorlagen. 
Die Beschuldigte hat des Weiteren angegeben, dass bie Anruf eine automatische Bandansage über die Kosten informiert. Wenn die Rufnummer des Kunden erkennbar ist, wird der Anrufer darüber informiert,dass durch Drücken der 1 überspringen kann. Wenn das Gespräch fortgesetzt wird, erfolgt der Kostenhinweiß und es entsteht ab einer Verbindungsdauer von 40 sec. Kostenpflicht mit der Folge, daß die gesprächsdauerunabhängige pauschale Gebühr duch gesonderte Rechnungsschreiben in Ansatz gebracht wird. Eine Einziehung der Telefonrechnung findet nicht statt, so dass es eines Kostenhinweises in der Zeitungsanzeige nicht bedurfte.
Die Kostenpflicht entfällt, falls das Gespräch nach dem erfolgten Hinweis abgebrochen wird.
Die von der Beschuldigten dargelegte Verfahrensweise wurde durch das Polizeipräsidium Osthessen bereits mehrfach überprüft.
Es muss daher auch im vorliegendem Fall davon ausgegangen werden, daß in der genannten Weise verfahren wurde. Der Anzeigeerstatter bestätigt auch die Erteilung des Kostenhinweises.
Bei der Gesamtsachlage ist ein Tatnachweis eines versuchten Betruges nicht mit der erforderlichen Sicherheit zu führen.
Das Verfahren musste daher eingestellt werden, wodurch etwaige zivilrechtliche Ansprüch jedoch nicht berührt werden.

und was jetzt??


----------



## Reducal (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Die StA Fulda macht es sich mMn einfach. Sie stellt eine Telefonverbindung als Nachweis für einen bestehenden Mehrwertvertrag dar, ohne die Zusammenhänge zwischen Telekommunikation und dem Bestand des zivilen Vertrages zwischen den Parteien zu prüfen. Sie nimmt die Zustimmung des Telefonierer (egal wer das war) zur Vertragsnahme an und verweist im übrigen auf den zivilen Klageweg.

Hattest du, stitch, tatsächlich dort angerufen?


----------



## jupp11 (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Reducal schrieb:


> Die StA Fulda macht es sich mMn einfach. ?


Dass die StA  Fulda nicht gerade unter Arbeitswut leidet, ist hinlänglich deutlich geworden


----------



## Geisterfrank (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Stitch schrieb:


> Wenn das Gespräch fortgesetzt wird, erfolgt der Kostenhinweiß und es entsteht ab einer Verbindungsdauer von 40 sec. Kostenpflicht mit der Folge, daß die gesprächsdauerunabhängige pauschale Gebühr duch gesonderte Rechnungsschreiben in Ansatz gebracht wird. Eine Einziehung der Telefonrechnung findet nicht statt, so dass es eines Kostenhinweises in der Zeitungsanzeige nicht bedurfte.
> Die Kostenpflicht entfällt, falls das Gespräch nach dem erfolgten Hinweis abgebrochen wird.
> Die von der Beschuldigten dargelegte Verfahrensweise wurde durch das Polizeipräsidium Osthessen bereits mehrfach überprüft.


Guten Abend !

Ich glaube ich bin im falschen Film gelandet!! Wie hat den unsere Polizei dass überprüft, möchte ich mal gern wissen! Sollen die doch bei der guten Frau H. mal anrufen, und nach der besagten Info. über Kosten auflegen so wie die meisten das von uns ja gemacht haben. Die Polizei wird überrascht sein wie schnell eine Rechnung ins Polizeipräsidium geflatert kommt!Aber vieleicht haben die ja eine  Flatrate mit der Firma und bekommen es für einen Festpreis.Die Kostenpflicht entfällt eben nicht so wie die Dame dass dargelegt hat. [...........] Wie kann ich denn eigentlich als Anzeigenerstatter die Ermittlungsmethoden unserer Polizei bzw. Staatsanwaltschaft überprüfen? Denn die Praxis sieht doch hier wirklich anders aus!


Viele Grüße aus Thüringen!

Geisterfrank
_
Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Insider (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> Wie kann ich denn eigentlich als Anzeigenerstatter die Ermittlungsmethoden unserer Polizei bzw. Staatsanwaltschaft überprüfen?


Gar nichts oder zumindest würde der Ansatz einer Prüfung im Ergebnis nichts für dich bringen. Hast du schon ab hier gelesen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Generalstaatsanwalt?
http://www.thueringen.de/thgsta/lexikon/beschwerde_sta.htm


> Natürlich kommt es immer wieder vor, dass man als Anzeigeerstatter der Auffassung ist, die Staatsanwaltschaft arbeite schlecht oder treffe falsche Entscheidungen.
> 
> Zumeist wird hier die Einstellung eines Ermittlungsverfahrens beanstandet.
> Dann besteht die Möglichkeit der Beschwerde. Diese kann bei der betreffenden Staatsanwaltschaft selbst - dort übt der Leitende Oberstaatsanwalt die Dienst- und Fachaufsicht über die bei seiner Behörde tätigen Staatsanwälte aus - oder bei der übergeordneten Generalstaatsanwaltschaft (die die Dienst- und Fachaufsicht über alle in ihrem Zuständigkeitsbereich befindlichen Staatsanwaltschaften ausübt) eingereicht werden. Die Thüringer Generalstaatsanwaltschaft in Jena ist daher für die vier Thüringer Staatsanwaltschaften in Erfurt, Gera, Meiningen und Mühlhausen zuständig.
> ...


(Da steht zufällig Thüringen im link)


----------



## Stitch (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Reducal schrieb:


> Hattest du, stitch, tatsächlich dort angerufen?



Mein Mann hat dort angerufen! und nach der Bandansage "Dieses Gespräch kostet € 60,00 sofort wieder aufgelegt!

Es kam kein Hinweis vorher, welche Taste man drücken muss oder nicht!


----------



## Reducal (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Stitch schrieb:


> Mein Mann hat dort angerufen! und nach der Bandansage "Dieses Gespräch kostet € 60,00 sofort wieder aufgelegt!


Somit würde es die Aufgabe eines zivilen Gerichtes sein, eine Prüfung über gerechtfertigten Kosten vorzunehmen, wenn der Rechnungsempfänger nicht bezahlen will.



Stitch schrieb:


> Es kam kein Hinweis vorher, welche Taste man drücken muss oder nicht!


Da kommt zwar ein Hinweis darauf, dass ein Taste zu drücken sei, es funktioniert aber auch ohne. Die Rechnung wird einige Sekunden nach der Einwahl ausgelöst, egal, ob eine Taste gedrückt worden ist oder nicht.



Fragen in die Runde:

Warum hat eigentlich die BNetzA die Zuständigkeit für dieses Sache abgewiesen. Warum ist das kein Teledienst nach den TDG?


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Stitch schrieb:


> Fakt ist, daß mein Mann dort angerufen hat....
> Bandansage: " Dieser Anruf kostet € 60,00 " worauf er sofort auflegte!! und
> somit kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist!


Frage: Woher hatte stammte  die Nummer und warum hat er überhaupt dort angerufen? 
Aus den bisherigen  Postings geht das nicht hervor.


----------



## Timster (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> ... Ich glaube ich bin im falschen Film gelandet!! Wie hat den unsere Polizei dass überprüft, möchte ich mal gern wissen!





Geisterfrank schrieb:


> ... Die Kostenpflicht entfällt eben nicht so wie die Dame dass dargelegt hat. ...


Tja, das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen. "Überprüft" wurde das in meinem Fall offensichtlich durch eine entsprechende Stellungnahme seitens der Rechtsanwälte von MCM (siehe Anlage "Stelllungnahme"). Das ist nun schon zwei Jahre her. Vielleicht sind seitdem tiefschürfendere Proben genommen worden?

Anbei auch das Antwortschreiben des Staatsanwalts, nachdem ich mich über die Einstellung des Verfahrens beschwert hatte. Sehr ermutigend und erhellend.

@ Stitch: Lass den Kopf nicht hängen. Wie Du am Datum in den Anhängen erkennen kannst, ist die Angelegenheit bei mir jetzt schon über zwei Jahre her - und aus meiner Sicht ausgestanden ohne zu zahlen.


----------



## Stitch (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Warum er dort angerufen hat! Mmmmhh gute Frage! Langeweile??!!  

Mich ärgert nur unser Telefonanbieter .... mein Mann hatte dort nämlich angerufen und wollte genau für diesen Tag einen Nachweis! Dort hieß es, die Verbindung dauerte 36 sec. und er bekommt es schriftlich zugeschickt! Leider hab ich nicht ständig danachgefragt, ob er schon was bekommen hat! und als ich dann letzte Woche nochmals anrief: "Tut uns leid, die Daten sind schon gelöscht!" 

Also soll ich (er?) weiterhin nicht bezahlen?


----------



## Stitch (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Ach so, hatte ich vergessen! Aus einem Wochenblatt, dass hier in unserer Gegend verteilt wird!

Habe seit dem jedes Mal nach dieser Nummer geschaut! Ist nicht mehr drin...


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Stitch schrieb:


> Ach so, hatte ich vergessen! Aus einem Wochenblatt, dass hier in unserer Gegend verteilt wird!


und wie wurde das beworben? aus der Erinnerung


----------



## Stitch (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Wie meinst du das? Beworben? Ohne Anzeige der Kosten...

"Pornotelefon!" Tel. ...........


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Stitch schrieb:


> Ohne Anzeige der Kosten...


Das wollte ich wissen


----------



## Geisterfrank (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Insider schrieb:


> . Hast du schon ab hier gelesen?



Guten Abend!

Danke für diese Infos an Insider. Ist ja wirklich interessant wie man heute sein Geld verdienen kann, mit einem Geschäftsmodell was äußerst fragwürdig ist. Ich drücke mich extra so vorsichtig aus um nicht Opfer der Zensur zu werden!
In meinem Verfahren gibt es nichts neues, werde euch aber auf dem Laufenden halten!
Noch eine Frage an Stitch: Ist in den 36 Sekunden  Gesprächsdauer nur auf die Kosten hingewiesen worden? Ich frage deshalb weil mein Gespräch ganze 2 Sekunden gedauert hat und ich dort schon hörte das dieser Sevice 60 Euro kostet!Ich legte daraufhin sofort auf und habe trotzdem eine Rechnung bekommen!

Viele Grüße aus Thüringen!
Geisterfrank


----------



## technofreak (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> Ich drücke mich extra so vorsichtig aus um nicht Opfer der Zensur zu werden!


Zensur ist das falsche Wort. Vorsichtsmaßnahme gegen Abmahnanwälte.


----------



## Geisterfrank (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



technofreak schrieb:


> Zensur ist das falsche Wort. Vorsichtsmaßnahme gegen Abmahnanwälte.



Guten Abend!

Ist ja auch richtig! Ich finde es auch  gut, dass sich Leute wie Ihr nochmal richtig Gedanken machen über dass, was so alles gepostet wird und rechtlich bedenkliche Sachen entfernen!
AUS DIESEM GRUND EIN FETTES DANKE AN ALLE MODERATOREN! IHR MACHT KEINEN LEICHTEN JOB!:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

Viele Grüße aus Thüringen!
Geisterfrank


----------



## Stitch (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hier aber der Ausschnitt von meinem Brief der Staatsanwaltschaft: 



Stitch schrieb:


> Eine Einziehung der Telefonrechnung findet nicht statt, so dass es eines Kostenhinweises in der Zeitungsanzeige nicht bedurfte.



Was ist jetzt richtig? Muss es gekennzeichnet sein oder nicht?


----------



## jupp11 (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Stitch schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt richtig? Muss es gekennzeichnet sein oder nicht?


Strafrechtler (wie die StA) sind nicht immer sattelfest  was Zivilrecht betrifft. 
Es wird nur nach strafrechtlichen Gesichtpunkten be/geurteilt, was möglicherweise 
zutrifft. Zivilrechtlich  ist es IMHO Unfug hoch drei.


----------



## Reducal (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Stitch schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt richtig? Muss es gekennzeichnet sein oder nicht?





jupp11 schrieb:


> Zivilrechtlich  ist es IMHO Unfug hoch drei.



Das ist auch meine Meinung! Gemäß dem BGB hat ein Kostenhinweis bei Vertragsabschluss "deutlich" zu erfolgen. In den Annoncen steht (so wie ich sie vorliegen habe) kein Preis und aus dem Geseusel der Ansprache mit stöhnendem Hintergrund geht die Preisansage gut und gern unter, zumal niemand bei einer Festnetz- oder Handynummer mit erweiterten Kosten rechnen muss.

Der Anbieter nuschelt über seine Sprecherin mal eben einen Preis dahin und meint damit einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag ausgelöst zu haben? Nein, meiner Meinung nach nicht. Mit wem besteht denn eigentlich der vermeintliche Vertrag? Mit dem Telefonanschlussinhaber, einem seiner Kinder, der Ehefrau, dem Opa? Das alles sind Fragen, die nachhaltig zu klären wären, wenn einer seine Forderung vor einem zivilen Gericht durchfechten will - nur, wollte das dieser Anbieter bislang ein einziges Mal? Ich nehme an, eher nicht.


----------



## carkons (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo Leute!

Wie recht Reducal hat, zeigt sich am heutigen Gerichtsurteil von Augsburg.
Ein Internetanbieter (Lebenserwartung) hat doch tatsächlich erstmals gewagt vor Gericht zu ziehen und ist prompt gescheitert. Dies dürft sich ziemlich genau auch auf diesen Thread und unsere 'Freunde' aus Petersberg übertragen lassen. Alle Betroffenen können somit beruhigt sein!!!
Ich finde, heute ist ein großer Tag der Freude für die Macher und Nutzer dieses Forums.  :thumb: 

Man kann jetzt umso entspannter und fröhlicher in den Faschingsendspurt einsteigen. :-p 

Viele Grüße aus Mainfranken
Carkons :sun:


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Amtsgericht München  nicht Augsburg, aber sonst stimmt die Information.


----------



## Stitch (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Also, dann sitz ich die Sache mal aus! Meinem Mann hab ich gesagt, wenn er nochmal so ne Nummer anruft, hack ich ihm die Hand ab :-D! Bin mal gespannt, wie es weiter geht! Wie lange dauert es eigentlich, um vom Inkasso das 2. Schreiben zu bekommen?


----------



## coluche (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Stitch schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es eigentlich, um vom Inkasso das 2. Schreiben zu bekommen?


2-3 Wochen habe ich so in Erinnerung.


----------



## enrico (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

hallo,

ich habe anfang november eine anzeige gegen die besagte firma gemacht und anfang januar gegen das inkassobüro erweitert.

ich habe ein preapaid handy und hatte zu der zeit, wo ich beschuldigt werde , kein guthaben auf meiner karte gehabt und kann dadurch nicht angerufen haben. desweiteren musste ich mir vom inkassobüro anhören, das ich ihnen den buckel runterrutschen solle, deshalb habe ich die anzeige erweitert gehabt.

jetzt habe ich ein brief von der staatsanwaltschaft fulda bekommen, das ich ihnen ein einzelverbindungsnachweis zusenden soll, wo ich dann bei mein netzbetreiber anrief und dieser ihn mir zuschickt, sie konnten aber schon am telefon sagen, das zur besagten zeit kein telefonat gemacht wurde.

ich bin mir eigentlich sicher das es bei mir weiter gehen wird, da ich im anzeigetext direckt verlange das es vors gericht geht.

mfg enrico


----------



## Reducal (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



enrico schrieb:


> ...da ich im anzeigetext direckt verlange das es vors gericht geht.


Du hast als Anzeigenerstatter kein Recht dazu, sowas zu verlangen. Du bist nur Zeuge und Herrin eines Strafverfahrens ist die Staatsanwaltschaft. Nur ihr obliegen derartige Entscheidungen gemäß dem Stand ihrer Ermittlungen und dem Verfahrensstand.


----------



## enrico (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Reducal schrieb:


> Du hast als Anzeigenerstatter kein Recht dazu, sowas zu verlangen. Du bist nur Zeuge und Herrin eines Strafverfahrens ist die Staatsanwaltschaft. Nur ihr obliegen derartige Entscheidungen gemäß dem Stand ihrer Ermittlungen und dem Verfahrensstand.




hallo, so direckt steht es auch nicht drinn, der polizist hat es geschrieben, das ich mein recht auf ein gerichtliches verfahren in anspruch nehmen will, da es schon mehrere anzeigen gegen diese firma gibt. desweiteren hat er zu mir gesagt das ich mein anwalt einschalten soll, da er der meinung ist das es jetzt vors gericht geht, da dieser satz so gut wie immer zum gerichtsverfahren führt.

mfg enrico


----------



## coluche (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

interessant!
halte uns bitte auf den Laufenden!


----------



## Sternburg (20 Februar 2007)

*...Ruhe bewahren und aussitzen!*

Hi!


Ich hab, genauso wie die meisten hier, auch ein Schreiben von MCM bektommen, was jetzt ein Jahr zurückliegt.
Daraufhin kamen auch immer schön im abstand von 4-6 wochen die Zahlungsaufforderungen von MCM bzw zuletzt über ihr Inkasso-Unternehmen.

Die letzte Zahlungs"aufforderung" vom Inkasso-Büro (Diejenige, die mit Gerichtsbeschluss droht) liegt nun über 2 Monate zurück.

Ich hoff einfach mal, ich freue mich nicht zu früh...

... ich habe kurz nach dem 1. Brief dieses Forum hier gefunden und muss eigentlich sagen:

MCM = Hunde, die bellen, beißen nicht!!!

Also mein Rat an alle Betroffenen:
[.......]

mfg der Sternburg :-D

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## Sternburg (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

....okay war wohl nich lupenrein, mein letzter Absatz 

also 2. versuch:

Ich für meinen Teil hatte Erfolg indem ich das Ganze ausgesessen habe.
Quasi Probleme lösen durch Ignorieren. zumindest in meinem Fall die beste Option & hat sich offensichtlich ausgezahlt...

mfg Sternburg


----------



## tokake41 (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo
Du hast vollkommen Recht.Doch leider wird es immer Leute geben,die aus irgendwelchen Gründen trotzdem zahlen.Aufhören wird diese Sache wohl erst,
wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft endlich vernünftig ihre Arbeit macht.Die Leute von MCM müssen endlich vor Gericht gezogen werden.Hier würden sie mit Sicherheit auch verurteilt werden.Alles andere schreckt diese Leute nicht ab,auch nicht eine negative Feststellungsklage,denn auch hierbei bekommt man nicht alle Opfer unter einem Hut.Wenn alles so weiter läuft wie bisher hat Frau H.... einen Freifahrtsschein.[ edit]


----------



## Timster (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



tokake41 schrieb:


> ... Alles andere schreckt diese Leute nicht ab, auch nicht eine negative Feststellungsklage, denn auch hierbei bekommt man nicht alle Opfer unter einem Hut. ...


Eine nicht, aber viele schon, denn jede negative Feststellungsklage, die für MCM schlecht ausgeht, kostet sie auch Geld. Und damit wäre das Geschäftsmodell von MCM ziemlich schnell ausgehebelt.


----------



## Sternburg (23 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

hmm, ja wenn jeder jene neg. Feststellungsklage durchführen würde, wären die Geschäfte jener ominösen Frau sehr, sehr schnell erledigt. 

Allerdings befürchte ich, dass wohl viele der Betroffenen keine Rechtsschutz Versicherung besitzen und wohl auch, wie in meinem Fall, keine Rücklagen um die Prozesskosten auszulegen, die man ja, wie in girgels Fall, erstattet bekommt.

Dazu eben noch jene, die aus Scham direkt zahlen...der alte Hut eben...


Das alles macht dieses Geschäft wohl so lukrativ; bin mal gespannt, ob jene ominösen Anzeigen noch lange in Zeitungen zu sehen sind....hoffentlich nicht!!!


mfg Sternburg


----------



## bebbolas (23 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Tja ich habe auch ein Telefonat geführt und nach der ansage aufgelegt .ich verfolge das ganze schon seit November und wollte nun per Einzelverbindungsnachweis sehen wie lange das ganze gedauert hat um es dann geisterfrank gleich zu tun und die negative Feststellungsklage durchzuziehen. jetzt sagt aber mein Handyanbieter das alle Daten nach 80 tagen gelöscht werden stimmt das?.
habe bereits die letzte Mahnung bekommen und freue mich schon mit voller Freude auf post aus München. die andere frage ist doch warum drucken die Zeitungen , insbesondere die größte Boulevardzeitung diesen mist eigentlich hat denen noch keiner bescheid gesagt?

grüße aus bayern


----------



## Adele (23 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Aber natürlich wissen auch die Macher "der größten deutschen Boulevardzeitung", dass nicht alle geschalteten Anzeigen blütenrein sind, und das sicher nicht nur von mir. Aber sie verdienen nun mal gut daran, und das pro gedrucktem Millimeter.


----------



## Marc (24 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hi Leute!

Ich habe mich jetzt sämtliche Beiträge des Jahres 2005 gelesen und dann mal einen Sprung zum Ende des Forums gemacht.

Bitte um Hilfe!

Ich habe aus Neugierde eine der berühmten 069... Nummern von MCM aus einer der größten Boulevard-Zeitungen gewählt Dachte es wäre ne Festnetznummer und ich könnte auflegen bevor es gebühren kostet.
Naja.. irgendwann kam der obligatorische Anruf.. ich hätte was gewonnen... ihr wisst ja wie es abläuft.
Nun habe ich ja circa ne Minute auch wirklich eine dieser Nummer angerufen und überlege einfach die 90 Euro zuzahlen damit sie mich in Ruhe lassen.  
Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand in Sachen MCM.. können die mir echt wegen der minute 90 euro berechnen? In 5 Monaten ziehe ich eh um.... deswegen hab ich überlegt einfach gar nichts zutun.

Ich weiss Mails dieser Art gibt es hunderte, und man ist es leid ständig wieder fragen zubeantworten... weiss nur echt überhaupt nicht was ich tun soll...
Darf nicht wahr sein... 

HIlfe


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Marc schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt sämtliche Beiträge des Jahres 2005 gelesen und dann mal einen Sprung zum Ende des Forums gemacht.


und damit die wirklich wichtigen Postings übersprungen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=136149#post136149
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=153934#post153934

und  der Hinweis:


SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen
> darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).
> * Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen  nicht ausreicht, wird anheim gestellt,
> ...


----------



## Marc (24 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

@Captain!

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe. Ich werde jetzt dann mal auch abwarten auf die nächsten Mahnungen und Drohbriefe. Vielleicht schicke ich der netten Frau mal einen Brief, dass ich ihre Geschäftsmethoden kenne und sie sich die briefmarken an mich sparen kann, da sie von mir keinen CENT sehen wird. In 5 Monaten zieh ich eh um, dann ist der terror vorbei. 

Was ich allerdings immer noch nicht verstehen kann, warum es rechtlich so schwer ist dieser Frau bzw. Firma das Handwerk zulegen. Kann doch echt nicht angehen.... und warum macht die Bildzeitung bei sowas mit?? unverständlich!

Gruß an alle und Ohren steif halten!


----------



## Spirale99 (25 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Naja, ich hab vor einiger Zeit sogar einen kleinen Artikel in einer Zeitung gelesen, wo vor MC Multimedia bzw. diesen "Ortsvorwahl Hotlines" und den Methoden gewarnt wird. An sich nix besonderes, aber ich bin mir eigentlich sehr sicher das diese Zeitung damals die Bild am Sonntag war........:wall:


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

In Dänemark ist diese Art des "Billings" verboten, in Deutschland nicht. Was funktioniert im Kopf dänischer Verantwortlicher anders als bei deutschen Verantwortlichen? Oder haben die Anbieter dieser Dienste in Deutschland angesichts des größeren Marktes mehr Investitionsmöglichkeiten im Dienste der Meinungsbildung bei den Verantwortlichen? Fragen, Fragen, Fragen,...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=37943


----------



## enrico (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



bebbolas schrieb:


> Tja ich habe auch ein Telefonat geführt und nach der ansage aufgelegt .ich verfolge das ganze schon seit November und wollte nun per Einzelverbindungsnachweis sehen wie lange das ganze gedauert hat um es dann geisterfrank gleich zu tun und die negative Feststellungsklage durchzuziehen. jetzt sagt aber mein Handyanbieter das alle Daten nach 80 tagen gelöscht werden stimmt das?.
> habe bereits die letzte Mahnung bekommen und freue mich schon mit voller Freude auf post aus München. die andere frage ist doch warum drucken die Zeitungen , insbesondere die größte Boulevardzeitung diesen mist eigentlich hat denen noch keiner bescheid gesagt?
> 
> grüße aus bayern



hallo,

die daten werden nach 80 tagen aus der zentrale genommen wo du anrufst, dies ist koreckt. ich habe jetzt aber von der staatsanwaltschaft den brief bekommen das ich ihn nachsenden soll und bei meinen anbieter bescheidgegeben.

mein anbieter hat mir gesagt das ich per fax den brief hinsenden sollte und der nachweis mir zugeschickt wurde. sämtliche daten bleiben für mehrere jahre für polizei und staatsanwaltschaften aufgehoben.

mfg enrico


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

was ist das denn für ein unkoordiniertes Gefasel?


----------



## enrico (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> was ist das denn für ein unkoordiniertes Gefasel?



ok, ich versuche es nochmal besser zu schreiben.

ich hatte von der staatsanwaltschaft fulda ein brief bekommen, das ich ein einzelverbindungsnachweis für den tag, wo ich angerufen haben soll , nachschicken solle.

dieser tag war im august, also schon mehr als 6 monate her.

ich habe daraufhin bei meinen anbieter (e-plus) angerufen, damit ich diesen einzelverbindungsnachweis bekomme. da wurde mir gesagt , das nach 80 tagen die einzelverbindungsnachweise bei der servicehotline nichtmehr einzusehen sind, diese aber mehrere jahre für die polizei und staatsanwaltschaften aufgehoben werden müssen und bei der hauptzentrale dann angefordert werden. 

dazu braucht man aber eine anforderung von einer staatsanwaltschaft oder der polizei. diese sollte ich halt hinfaxen, damit ich ihn bekomme.

ich hoffe das es jetzt besser geschrieben ist.

mfg enrico


----------



## Reducal (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

...verständlich geschrieben, ja! Aber - diese Anforderung muss die StA selbst machen, dafür bedient man sich keinem Zeugen.

Außerdem, stellt sich heraus, dass eine der Nummern auf dem EVN drauf stehen, dann werden die Angaben des Anzeigenerstatters geprüft und womöglich gegen ihn ein Verfahren angestoßen - das "Fuldaer Modell". Steht keine der Nummern von MCM drauf, dann sollte sich die StA Fulda mal was einfallen lassen.


----------



## enrico (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

dann frage ich mich aber, warum sie mich angeschrieben haben. ich hatte ja im anzeigetext reinschreiben lassen, das e-plus , falls die staatsanwaltschaft es verlangt, den einzelverbindungsnachweis macht, nachdem ich mich damals schon erkundigt habe.

ich will nur noch dazu sagen, das ich eine prepaidkarte habe, wo man normalerweise keine einzelverbindungsnachweise erhält.

mfg enrico


----------



## enrico (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

ach ja, ich habe was vergessen. eine nummer von mcm kann nicht drauf stehen, da ich zu den zeitpunkt seit 2 monaten kein geld auf meiner karte hatte


----------



## Stitch (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Ist es eigentlich möglich, daß Inkasso-Büro wegen Beihilfe zum versuchten Betrug zu belangen?


----------



## jupp11 (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Stitch schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich möglich, daß Inkasso-Büro wegen Beihilfe zum versuchten Betrug zu belangen?


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beihilfe_(Strafrecht)


> Eine Beihilfe im Sinne des deutschen Strafrechts (§ 27 Abs. 1 StGB) liegt dann vor, wenn jemand (der Gehilfe) vorsätzlich einen Täter bei der Begehung einer Straftat (erfolgreich) unterstützt.


Das dürfte ja wohl kaum nachzuweisen sein


----------



## Reducal (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Stitch schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich möglich, daß Inkasso-Büro wegen Beihilfe zum versuchten Betrug zu belangen?


Theoretisch ja aber praktisch ehr nicht. Das Büro (oder besser deren Mitarbeiter) müssten Kenntnis von eine Straftat und dem strafbaren Tun haben. Da Inkassofirmen jedoch nur Daten übernehmen und im Auftrag des Kunden oder im abgetreteten Besitz der Forderung Mahnungen versenden, ohne sich über den tatsächlichen Bestand der Forderung Gedanken machen zu müssen, scheitert ein Vorwurf zumeist.
Wenn du nun aber her gehst und meinst, dass die schon so oft von Problemen Wind bekommen haben und doch 1+1 hätten zusammen zählen können, dann ist die Rechnung nicht ohne den Wirt gemacht.

Erstattet man eine Anzeige, insbesondere gegen die Inkasso führende Gesllschaft und deren Macher, dann mussen sich ein Ermittler (i. d. R. von einem Anwalt) den Vorwurf gefallen lassen, dass er in zivilen Angelegenheiten nichts zu suchen hat. Da steht er dann, der kleine Wicht, und muss sich (einschließlich einer Beschwerde beim Vorgesetzten) von dem Anwalt anhören lassen, dass der Eingriff in zivile Rechte nicht seine Aufgabe sei. Da müssen Beweise her - aber richtige und keine unbewiesenen Tatsachenbehauptungen!


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Stitch schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich möglich, daß Inkasso-Büro wegen Beihilfe zum versuchten Betrug zu belangen?


Geldwäsche passt besser.


----------



## Geisterfrank (1 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Guten Abend!

Es gibt Neues in meinem Verfahren gegen MC Multimedia!
Heute habe ich einen Brief vom Amtsgericht bekommen! 
Am Montag, den 12.03.2007 um 11.00 Uhr schlägt die Stunde der Wahrheit( für wen auch immer), denn dort ist der Hauptermin in meinem Rechtsstreit festgelegt worden! Ich werde mich jetzt mit meinem RA nochmal beraten und dann werden wir ja sehen was passiert! Den Brief werde ich wieder Technofreak schicken mit der Bitte um Veröffentlichung!
@Girgel: Es geht scheinbar in die letzte Runde obwohl ich nicht verstehe warum ich jetzt doch vor Gericht zu erscheinen habe, da doch eigentlich ein schriftliches Verfahren anberaumt wurde? Stören tut mich dass allerdings nicht! Ich glaube aber auch nicht, dass irgend ein Vertreter der Firma kommt und wenn doch wird es bestimmt lustig! Ich zieh es auf alle Fälle durch!


Viele Grüße aus Thüringen!
Geisterfrank


----------



## Reducal (1 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> ein Vertreter der Firma


...oder deren Anwalt. Macht aber auch nichts, da sich am Ort beauftragte Anwälte hin und wieder eh nicht so sehr engagiert mit der Materie beschäftigen.


----------



## arian (2 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo Leute,

ich weiss nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich suche einträge über eine Firma die MCM heisst, ist allerdings im Bankwesen und Immobillien Geschäft tätig mir kommt es vor als ob es eine von diesen [...] Firmen ist. Dieses Forum war das einzige was ich bei google finden konnte wegen MCM.

Was genau ist MCM für ein Unternehmen über das ihr hier diskutiert? und kennt jemand von euch das Unternehmen das ich suche? kommt anscheinend aus dem Norden von den neuen Bundesländern dort soll es sehr bekannt sein aber auch dort finde ich nichts. wäre für jede antwort dankbar.

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (2 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



arian schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht ob ich hier richtig bin


Bist du anscheinend nicht. Firmen mit "MCM" gibt es öfter, Parallelen sind da wahrscheinlich rein zufällig. Beispiel: MCM gab es auch mal als Taschenhersteller, das waren die, wo das Logo selbst auf dem kleinsten Zipfel noch darauf stand.


----------



## Evil123 (4 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Seid Ende Januar bin ich auch Opfer von MCM habe laut deren Brief Nachts um 3:00 eine von deren Nummern Angerufen was ich aber nicht nicht konnte da ich zu dieser zeit Arbeiten war und von dort aus keine tel verbindung habe.
Aus lauter Angst hat meine Freundin aber die 60 € zu denen überwiesen doch nun kam ein Schreiben es währe keine Zahlung eingegangen und ich solle nun 90 € Zahlen ( Zahlungsbeleg liegt vor das Geld ist eingegangen bei denen).

Nun liegt die nächste Mahnung von denen vor lohnt es sich eine Anzeige zu machen oder sollte man das jetzt in aller ruhe aussitzen.


----------



## BenTigger (4 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Evil123 schrieb:


> Nun liegt die nächste Mahnung von denen vor lohnt es sich eine Anzeige zu machen oder sollte man das jetzt in aller ruhe aussitzen.



Investiere etwas Zeit und lies in diesem Thread mal ein bischen. Da steht viel drin und beantwortet dir diese Frage. Dann entscheide für dich selbst, ob du bereit bist und es sich für dich lohnt, weitere Zeit zu investieren und eine Anzeige zu erstatten (weswegen auch immer), oder ob es für dich bequemer und befriedigender ist, einfach nichts zu tun. 
Diese Fragen kannst du dir nur selbst beantworten. Denn wer soll sonst entscheiden, was dir persönlich wichtig erscheint?


----------



## jogy (5 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

tja zeit abwarten!!??
habe ein ermittlungsverfahren eingereicht.
und (abgewiesen) bekommen.
habe nun ca 300 euro kosten an deren inkasso büro!
werde wiederspruch einlegen und anwalt einschalten!
aber alles für das was man nicht getan hat??
wer hat schon mal ein verfahren gegen MCM eingeleitet und wie ist es bei euch gelaufen??
hätte gern eure meinung wie man weiter vorgehen sollte!!
schon mal danken an euch.


----------



## sascha (5 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



> hätte gern eure meinung wie man weiter vorgehen sollte!!



Sagt er nach geschlagenen *93 Seiten * in diesem Thread, in dem Leute *
seit 14 Monaten *schreiben, was sie tun  :wall:


----------



## technofreak (5 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



sascha schrieb:


> Sagt er nach geschlagenen *93 Seiten * in diesem Thread, in dem Leute *
> seit 14 Monaten *schreiben, was sie tun  :wall:


du hast den 1. Teil mit weiteren 27 Seiten nicht berücksichtigt = insgesamt 120 * 10  = *1200 Postings*,
 der am 04.03.2005  vor exakt zwei Jahren gestartet wurde.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=35181


----------



## Geisterfrank (5 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



jogy schrieb:


> wer hat schon mal ein verfahren gegen MCM eingeleitet und wie ist es bei euch gelaufen??
> hätte gern eure meinung wie man weiter vorgehen sollte!!
> schon mal danken an euch.



Guten Abend!

Warum macht man sich dann eigentlich die Mühe und schreibt alles was dass eigene Verfahren angeht hier in dieses Forum ? Natürlich um anderen die Möglichkeit zu geben sich zu informieren wie es andere erfolgreich geschafft haben sich gegen solche Firmen zu wehren! Doch dazu muss man dieses Forum auch lesen lieber jogy !! Bitte verstehe dass nicht falsch, ich persönlich habe nichts gegen Fragen von Leuten wie Du die Hilfe suchen in Ihrer Entscheidungsfindung, jedoch sollte man sich vorher den Thread durchlesen und dann Fragen stellen, da die meisten schon beantwortet sind!


Viele Grüße aus Thüringen!
Geisterfrank


----------



## jogy (5 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



sascha schrieb:


> Sagt er nach geschlagenen *93 Seiten * in diesem Thread, in dem Leute *
> seit 14 Monaten *schreiben, was sie tun  :wall:



hör mal wenn du es genau gelesen hättest dan würdest du bestimmt auch erkennen das alle wieder von vorn anfangen .
bei der ersten mahnung dem zweitenschreiben, aber vom einspruchsverfahren ,keiner.!!
aufgefallen??
tja dann lies du die ganzen seiten bitte nochmal durch bevor du sinnlose ratschläge erteillst oder deine dummen gesichter verteilst


----------



## jogy (5 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

ja o.k nicht falsch verstanden, von dir zumindest1
aber ich habe durchgelesen und keine antwort auf meine frage bekomen.
oder war schon jemad so wiet mit der MCM?
wenn ja auch sorry an sasha!
aber mal schau was die verbraucher show am sonntagabend auf pro 7 darüber brinngt!!
danke dir für deine antwort!


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



jogy schrieb:


> tja zeit abwarten!!??
> habe ein ermittlungsverfahren eingereicht.
> und (abgewiesen) bekommen.
> habe nun ca 300 euro kosten an deren inkasso büro!
> ...


Das Thema läuft nun seit über 2 jahren
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=90416#post90416

- Du hast ein Ermittlungsverfahren eingereicht. Meinst Du: Strafanzeige?

- abgewiesen bekommen, heisst das: Verfahren eingestellt? (dagegen kann man - kosten-, aber nicht aufwandsfrei - Rechtsmittel einlegen)

- habe *nun* 300 Euro Kosten 
Warum? Das eine (eingestelltes Ermittlungsverfahren?) hat mit dem anderen (zivilrechtlicher "Anspruch" der Frau A*H* gegen Dich oder wen auch immer) nichts zu tun! (Daraus folgt: .......)

- Wer hat schon einmal ein Verfahren gegen mcm eingeleitet?
*Das* steht nun wirklich in dem Thread drin ("negative Feststellungsklage"). Und wenn Du damit "Strafanzeigen" meinst - ich meine mich auch an so etwas erinnern zu können. 

such mal hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search.php
nach Beiträgen mit den Stichworten "multimedia + strafanzeige"
vergiss nicht, unten "Beiträge" anzukreuzen

Was Dich persönlich angeht: Umgangsformen mangelhaft. Sascha "sinnlose ratschläge" vorzuwerfen ist schon... selten unverschämt.


----------



## BenTigger (5 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> - Wer hat schon einmal ein Verfahren gegen mcm eingeleitet?
> *Das* steht nun wirklich in dem Thread drin ("negative Feststellungsklage"). Und wenn Du damit "Strafanzeigen" meinst - ich meine mich auch an so etwas erinnern zu können.



Sorry AKA, aber Mann muss den Text nicht nur lesen können, sondern auch verstehen. Das scheint aber bei manchen nicht möglich zu sein.
Daher am besten nicht mal ignorieren


----------



## carkons (5 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

@ Aka-Aka
Danke für Deine Antwort an jogy. Du hast mir aus der Seele gesprochen. :thumb: 
Ich hätte es nicht treffender formulieren können. Obwohl - in Bezug auf die Umgangsformen hast Du noch untertrieben  

Grüße aus Mainfranken
Carkons :sun:


----------



## carkons (5 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Nachtrag von Carkons:
Hallo Ben,
hatte leider Deine Antwort nicht mehr lesen können, bevor ich geschrieben habe. Mein Posting war dann ja fast überflüssig gewesen - kann Deines nur unterschreiben!


----------



## sascha (5 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Leider greift immer mehr die Unart um sich, dass Menschen irgendwann in ein - ihnen fremdes - Forum/Blog stoßen, sich breit hinein setzen, und dann einfach mal mit einer gewissen Selbstverständlichkeit individuelle Hilfe anfordern. Dass andere in diesem Forum seit Jahren engagiert sind, interessiert sie nicht. Dass in dem fraglichen Thread Tipps und Anleitungen zuhauf vorhanden sind, ficht sie nicht an. Dass hunderte und gar tausende Beiträge schon geschrieben sind, ignorieren sie einfach mal. Warum auch nicht.

Sie kommen daher, setzen sich breit in das für sie fremde Forum und glauben mit einer gewissen Selbstverständlichkeit, die ganze Welt müsse sich um sie alleine kümmern. Geschieht das nicht, werden sie unverschämt und zickig. 

Merkwürdig ist das schon.


----------



## jogy (7 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*

Hallo Sascha!
ganz persönlich an dich gerichtet.
ENTSCHULDIGUNG!
auch an alle anderen die sich durch meine verbalen äusserungen angegriffen fühlten!
( SORRY ) an euch alle.
aber texte verstehen das kann ich wohl, wenn sie denn verständlich geschrieben wurden, nur am rande erwähnt.
also bitte ich euch in aller vorm um ENTSCHULDIGUNG!!
o.k??
hatte leider nen schlechten tag, was keine entschuldigung für mein verhalten hier im forum sein soll.


----------



## BenTigger (7 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Na das ist ja mal ein seltener aber feiner Zug von einem User.
Da macht das Diskutieren und Fragen beantworten wieder Spass...
Für mich ist der "Aussetzer" damit erstmal vergessen...


----------



## Stitch (7 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo ihr Lieben, die sich hier wirklich einsetzen und alle Fragen versuchen zu beantworten! 

Ich bin froh dass es euch gibt! Auch ich bin einer der neuen User... 
und dank euch sehe ich es nicht mehr ganz so verbissen!:wave:


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2*



jogy schrieb:


> ENTSCHULDIGUNG!


:thumb:
In der Sache:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=187441#post187441

Antworten würden mich interessieren, vielen Dank.


----------



## Geisterfrank (7 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Guten Abend !

Für mich ist die Sache auch aus der Welt!


Viele Grüße aus Thüringen!
Geisterfrank


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> Für mich ist die Sache auch aus der Welt!


Ähm, wurde stillschweigen vereinbart, da deine Postings hier für die Hessen nachvollziehbar waren? Das Forum hat da schon ein minimales Recht darauf, den Augang des Verfahrens zu erfahren.

Du kannst ja ankreuzen:


Frau H. oder Vertreter kam nicht
es wurde zu deinen Gunsten entschieden
der Richter befand auf Unsachlichkeit der Forderung
du hast dich einlullen lassen
sonstiges


----------



## technofreak (7 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das Forum hat da schon ein minimales Recht darauf, den Augang des Verfahrens zu erfahren.


Warte es doch ab, er wird schon noch mit Details aufwarten


----------



## Geisterfrank (7 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Guten Abend !

Mein letztes Posting hatte sich auf die User bezogen die hier im Forum alles gleich und jetzt beantwortet haben wollten, und sich im Nachgang dafür entschuldigten! Und nur wegen der Entschuldigung ( darauf bezog sich mein Posting) war die Sache für mich aus der Welt! Mein großer Termin ist wie schon gesagt am Montag, und gleich danach werde ich alles hier veröffentlichen!! Versprochen!!!
Also sorry! War auch ein wenig unter Zeitdruck weil ich noch einen Termin  hatte!


Viele Grüße aus Thüringen!
Geisterfrank


----------



## atina (11 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> Guten Abend !
> 
> Mein letztes Posting hatte sich auf die User bezogen die hier im Forum alles gleich und jetzt beantwortet haben wollten, und sich im Nachgang dafür entschuldigten! Und nur wegen der Entschuldigung ( darauf bezog sich mein Posting) war die Sache für mich aus der Welt! Mein großer Termin ist wie schon gesagt am Montag, und gleich danach werde ich alles hier veröffentlichen!! Versprochen!!!
> Also sorry! War auch ein wenig unter Zeitdruck weil ich noch einen Termin  hatte!
> ...


Hallo an alle die dieses Forum in dieser Weise aufgebaut haben!!! Bin selbst Ende Januar von MCM mit 3 Rechnungen a´60€ angeschrieben worden. Nach langem überlegen mit meinem Mann an diesem Datum kamen wir darauf daß wir 90 Km von zu Hause entfernt waren. Auch an den Rechnungen fehlte mir was, wie z.B. Steuernummer, die Tel.Nr. für Rückfragen zu dieser Rechnung usw.. Hab von dieser Firma noch nie was gehört, und darum wollte ich wissen "was machen die"  "welche Dienste hätten wir da in Anspruch genommen" . Aus diesem Grund hab ich mich einen Tag später im I-net schlau gemacht und bin auf euer Forum gestoßen und machte eine Stunde später eine Strafanzeige bei der Polizei. Es kam zwischenzeitlich auch die Mahnungen diese ich laut dem Herren von der Polizei ignorieren kann, aber trotzdem aufheben soll. Die Strafanzeige wurde weitergeleitet an die Ortansässige Polizeibehörde, hab aber seitdem nichts gehört das war am 31.Januar. Danke nochmals dies ersparte mir 180 €. Macht weiter so !!!!!

Schöne Grüsse aus Bayern
Atina


----------



## enrico (12 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

@ geisterfrank 
Schreibe doch bitte mal hier rein was bei deiner Verhandlung heute raus kam.

MFG Enrico


----------



## Geisterfrank (12 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Guten Tag alle zusammen!

Wie verprochen teile ich nun mit was heute bei meiner Verhandlung rausgekommen ist.Wie nicht anders zu erwarten war ist die gute Frau H.ohne Angaben von Gründen nicht zu diesem Termin erschienen, auch ein Vertreter oder Beaufragter war nicht anwesend. Dies hat die Frau Richterin auch so zur Kenntnis genommen. Dafür war eine Schulklasse der Gymnasialstufe  im öffentlichen Sitzungssaal dabei, was mir zumindestens im ersten Augenblick unangenehm war. Denn wer schildert schon gern einen Sachverhalt über Telefonsexangebote wenn Schüler in diesem Alter dabei sind. Jedoch sollte es soweit garnicht kommen.
Nun zum Thema : Die Richterin befragte mich nach meinen Personalien und forderte mich dann auf den Sachverhalt zu schildern! Wobei ich nicht von Telefonsex gesprochen habe sondern lediglich über eine telefonischen Serviceleistung.
Ich machte dabei deutlich, dass diese Leistung nie stattgefunden hat und somit der Beklagten kein Anspruch auf den aus der Rechnung geforderten Geldbetrag hat.Im Übrigen habe ich letzte Woche ein Schreiben bekommen in dem mir gerichtliche Schritte seitens der Frau H. angedroht werden, wenn ich nicht sofort 190 Euro bezahle. Ihr könnt euch sicherlich vorstellen wie sehr ich gelacht habe und wie konfus es bei Frau H. zu gehen muss!
Auf die Frage warum ich nicht warte bis diese Firma den geforderten Betrag einklagt, habe ich wie folgt geantwortet: Ich will diese Sache nicht aussitzen, sondern selber aktiv  werden, um anderen Mut zu machen es mir gleich zu tun!Denn es gibt im Internet mehere Geschädigte die aus Scham oder sonsigen Gründen zahlen und somit die Geschäftsgrundlage für diese Dame bilden.Nur wenn mehrere Leute diesen Weg einschlagen kann ihr diese Grundlage entzogen werden, weil es dann teuer wird für Frau H.
Zu guter letzt fasste die Richterin zusammen, dass sie  der Beklagten eine Frist setzt sich zu dieser Sache zu äußern. Sollte wieder keine Reaktion erfogen ergeht ein Versäumnisurteil gegen die Beklagte. Mit diesem Urteil könnte ich dann in die Vollstreckung gehen wenn Frau H. nicht freiwillig die entstandenen Kosten trägt. Mit diesem Urteil ist ca. Mitte April zu rechnen.
Das Ganze wird dann im schriftlichen Verfahren entschieden. Sollte sich aber Frau H. äußern wird ein neuer Termin anberaumt.
Wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich mir von dem Termin mehr erhofft, da ich dachte dass heute gleich ein Urteil gefällt wird, aber was solls ich denke im April ist es dann soweit.
Ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten.


Viele grüße aus Thüringen!
Geisterfrank


----------



## enrico (12 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Ist doch schon ein sehr gutes Ergebnis , Ich hätte nicht gedacht das es so gut läuft aber daran sieht man wieder das unsere Gerichte doch auch ein wenig im Internet nach solchen Firmen suchen wenn da schon mehrere Klagen sind. 

MFG Enrico


----------



## Timster (12 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

@ Geisterfrank: Etappensieg - weiter so! :respekt: 

Angesichts


Geisterfrank schrieb:


> ... ist die gute Frau H.ohne Angaben von Gründen nicht zu diesem Termin erschienen, auch ein Vertreter oder Beaufragter war nicht anwesend. ...


finde ich


Geisterfrank schrieb:


> ... Zu guter letzt fasste die Richterin zusammen, dass sie der Beklagten eine Frist setzt sich zu dieser Sache zu äußern. ...


ganz schön kulant (was daran liegen kann, dass ich als juristischer Laie falsche Vorstellungen hege).


Geisterfrank schrieb:


> ... Im Übrigen habe ich letzte Woche ein Schreiben bekommen in dem mir gerichtliche Schritte seitens der Frau H. angedroht werden, wenn ich nicht sofort 190 Euro bezahle. ...


:wall:


enrico schrieb:


> ... aber daran sieht man wieder das unsere Gerichte doch auch ein wenig im Internet nach solchen Firmen suchen wenn da schon mehrere Klagen sind.


Die Einschätzung kann ich jetzt nicht ganz nachvollziehen?


----------



## peter1304 (12 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

hi leuts
habe heute im wdr (22:00) eine interessant sendung gesehen über internet-
betrug. klicke bitte auf  www.wdr-markt.de und etwas runter skrollen
sind spezielle abo-fallen und ip-adressen im gespräch.:-p :-p :-p 
gruß aus berlin
peter

http://www.wdr.de/tv/markt/20070312/b_4.phtml
_Link eingefügt modinfo _


----------



## booster (12 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Da kannst Du ein drauf lassen, dass die Gerichte nach Firmen im Internet suchen. :roll: 

Das mit der Frist find ich auch ein bischen heftig. Das ist doch nicht normal, oder? Immerhin ist das ja ne Ladung zu oder vor oder wie auch immer Gericht.

Auf jeden Fall vollsten Respekt für Geisterfrank

Ich meinerseits habe neulich die 2te Mahnung von Allinkasso bekommen, mal wieder mit Androhung von gerichtlichem Vollzug. Bei mir vergehen immer fast 6 Wochen bis ich wieder was von denen höre.

Ich melde mich wieder.
Wenn die Sache ausgesessen schreibe ich nen Zeitplan wie das bei mir abgelaufen ist. Das ist das einzige das ich hier bisher vermisse.
Wenn mal ein erfolgreicher Aussetzer detailliert schreibt, welches Schreiben wann, wie oft gekommen ist bevor er nichts mehr von MCM gehört hat, würde sich vielleicht die beliebte "was soll ich tun"-Frage erledigen.
Ist so ne Theorie.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Reducal (13 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



booster schrieb:


> ...dass die Gerichte nach Firmen im Internet suchen.


Warst du schon mal bei Gericht? Sicher gibt es den einen oder anderen Richter, der im Internet stöbert aber verallgemeinern würde ich das nicht. Insbesondere die Meldungen in Foren, Bloggs oder auf privaten Seiten sind zumeist nicht dazu geeignet, dem interessierten Betrachter einen objektiven Eindruck zu vermitteln.
[/OT]


----------



## atina (13 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo, kann man der Dame nicht die Steuerfander schicken? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Frau H. die Zahlungseingänge alle ordungsgemäß versteuert.
Grüße aus Bayern


----------



## Reducal (13 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Eine einfache Anzeige bei dem für Fulda zuständigen FA ist dabei ausreichend. Allerdings ist die Versteuerung der leicht verdienten Umsätze sicher nicht das Thema. Die Annahme/Vermutung, dass da was nicht ordnungsgemäß läuft, teile ich nicht - das wäre ja auch in echt zu naiv.


----------



## Der Jurist (13 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



booster schrieb:


> Da kannst Du ein drauf lassen, dass die Gerichte nach Firmen im Internet suchen. :roll: ...


Kann ja sein, aber mit einem Gerichtsverfahren in Zivilsachen hat das dann nicht, aber auch garnichts zu tun.

In Zivilverfahren ist nur in der Welt, was die Parteien (Kläger bzw. Beklagter) vortragen. Ist das widersprüchlich, dann hat jede Partei für ihre Version Beweis anzubieten. Bieten beide Beweis an, wird Beweis erhoben und das Gericht folgt dann nach seiner freien Überzeugung der Version, die es nach der Beweislage für gegeben hält.
Bietet eine Seite keinen Beweis an, wird nach der sog. Beweislastregel entschieden. D.h. es wird gefragt, ob die Seite hätte Beweise beibringen müssen, etwa ein Service-Anbieter muss belegen, dass ein Service-Vertrag geschlossen wurde, wenn er Geld will.

Schweigt eine Partei im Verfahren oder sie erscheint nicht vor Gericht dann wird das Vorbringen der anderen Seite als wahr unterstellt. Ist der Vortrag, der als wahr unterstellt wird, schlüssig entweder anspruchsbegründend beim Kläger oder anspruchbestreitend beim Beklagten, dann wird aufgrund des vorgetragenen Sachverhaltes entschieden.

Insofern überraschte es mich schon, dass die Beklagte bei dem Verfahren noch eine Nachfrist für einen Schriftsatz bekommen hat.
Geisterfrank hast Du in der Verhandlung noch einen Schriftsatz überreicht oder neue Tatsachen zu Protokoll gegeben. Das würde das Verhalten des Gerichts erklären.


----------



## Hans Der Driver (13 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Reducal schrieb:


> ... Insbesondere die Meldungen in Foren, Bloggs oder auf privaten Seiten sind zumeist nicht dazu geeignet, dem interessierten Betrachter einen objektiven Eindruck zu vermitteln.
> [/OT]



Warum schreibst Du dann hier als einer der fleißigsten und engagierst Dich so?
Die Nachfrist, die der nicht erschienenen Beklagten gegeben wurde, ist schon ungewöhnlich. Aber es wird sicher eine Weile dauern, bis die Möglichkeiten und Unmöglichkeietn des I-Nets in Paragraphen gegossen werden. Bis es zu einer mehr oder weniger allgemein anerkannten Regelung des Autoverkehrs kam, hat es auch Jahrzehnte gedauert und fertig ist man damit immer noch nicht.


----------



## Geisterfrank (13 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Geisterfrank hast Du in der Verhandlung noch einen Schriftsatz überreicht oder neue Tatsachen zu Protokoll gegeben. Das würde das Verhalten des Gerichts erklären.


Guten Tag!

Ja dass habe ich getan. Ich habe dem Gericht die ausgedruckten Daten meiner Telefonanlage gegeben! Die Richterin wollte diese zu den Akten nehmen.Vielleicht war dass der Grund für die erneuete Fristsetzung? Was mich aber im Nachgang von gestern noch interessieren würde ist der Umstand ob Frau H. jetzt zumindesten für ihr Fernbleiben vom Gerichtstermin ein Ordnungsgeld auferlegt bekommt? In der Verhandlung war davon keine Rede, es wurde nur zu Protokoll gegeben dass sie ohne Grund fehlt!
Erfahre ich so etwas überhaupt als Kläger?


Viele Grüße aus Thüringen!
Geisterfrank


----------



## Reducal (13 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Hans Der Driver schrieb:


> Warum schreibst Du dann hier als einer der fleißigsten und engagierst Dich so?


...weil ich die Phänomene als solche analysiere und dies zur Schulung meiner Argumentationsfähigkeit an anderen Schauplätzen dient. Der Jurist hat es auf den Punkt gebracht - ein Richter wird sich in einem vorliegenden Fall nur dann ins Internet begeben, wenn die Prüfung eines Beweismittels dies erfordert.



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> Ich habe dem Gericht die ausgedruckten Daten meiner Telefonanlage gegeben!


Steht da die Einwahl mit den zwei Sekunden aufgelistet drin?


----------



## Girgel (13 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Hans Der Driver schrieb:


> Warum schreibst Du dann hier als einer der fleißigsten und engagierst Dich so?



Was hat denn da das Eine mit dem Anderen zu tun?

Tatsache ist doch wohl, dass jeder der Betroffenen seine Sicht der Dinge (=subjektiv) hier wiedergibt. Ich wüsste nicht, welche Informationen ein Richter hier zu diesem einen Fall von Geisterfrank finden sollte.

Und ausserdem: wenn es hier jemanden gibt, der die Angelegenheit wirklich objektiv betrachtet, ist es wohl Reducal.



Hans Der Driver schrieb:


> Aber es wird sicher eine Weile dauern, bis die Möglichkeiten und Unmöglichkeietn des I-Nets in Paragraphen gegossen werden.



Es geht doch hier nicht um "Möglichkeiten und Unmöglichkeiten des I-Nets".
Meines Wissens kann man sehr einfach mit der MCM in Konflikt geraten, ohne über "I-Net" zu verfügen.



Hans Der Driver schrieb:


> Bis es zu einer mehr oder weniger allgemein anerkannten Regelung des Autoverkehrs kam, hat es auch Jahrzehnte gedauert und fertig ist man damit immer noch nicht.



.....wo gerade beim STRASSENVERKEHR weiterer Regelungsbedarf bestehen soll, ist mir absolut unverständlich........aber das gehört hier nicht hin........


Grüsse aus Unterfranken

Girgel


----------



## enrico (13 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

hallo, bei mir sieht es jetzt nicht mehr so gut aus. ich habe heute ein anruf von meinen kontackbeamten bekommen und sollte wegen der anzeige nochmal hinkommen. die staatsanwaltschaft hat die akte an ihm geschickt, er hat mir geschildert was bisher alles geschah , unter anderen hat die staatsanwaltschaft schon kontackt mit e-plus  gehabt und nichts bekommen, daher soll ich es jetzt versuchen. dann hat mir mein kontacktbeamter vorgelesen was der anwalt von frau [edit]  ausgesagt hat und der staatsanwaltschaft gegeben hat. danach soll ich auf eine rufnummer angerufen haben, die in einer tagespresse stande und hätte eine tonbandansage mit den kosten zu hören bekommen. er geht jetzt davon aus das die staatsanwaltschaft es einstellt, wenn ich auch kein einzelverindungsnachweis vorlegen kann , weil frau [ edit]  anwalt ein zettel mit telefonnummern mit dazu gegeben hat.

er meinte aber schon zu mir, das ich wenn das verfahren eingestellt wird wiederspruch einlegen kann und soll.

mfg enrico


----------



## Immo (13 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Erstens ist es wieder Augenpfeffer und zweitens werden hier ständig 
zivilrechtliche und strafrechtliche Vorgänge miteinander vermanscht. 

Mit den Vorgehensweisen von Girgel und Geisterfrank hat das nichts das 
geringste zu tun. Ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist, entzieht sich mir.


----------



## Geisterfrank (13 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Reducal schrieb:


> Steht da die Einwahl mit den zwei Sekunden aufgelistet drin?



Ja, die stehen dort drin.

Viele Grüße aus Thüringen!
Geisterfrank


----------



## Geisterfrank (13 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Immo schrieb:


> Mit den Vorgehensweisen von Girgel und Geisterfrank hat das nichts das
> geringste zu tun. Ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist, entzieht sich mir.



Warum sollte es nicht sinnvoll sein der Dame auf diese Weise die Grundlage für ihr Geschäft zu entziehen?
Vorausgesetzt es entscheiden sich endlich mehrere für diesen Weg.
Ansonsten würde mich sehr dein Vorschlag zur Lösung des Problems interessieren! Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, aber wenn, dann bitte konstruktive Kritik!


Viele Grüße aus Thüringen
Geisterfrank


----------



## Captain Picard (13 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> Warum sollte es nicht sinnvoll sein der Dame auf diese Weise die Grundlage für ihr Geschäft zu entziehen?


sinnvoll sicher, aber wenig erfolgversprechend. Wie aus allen bisherigen Informationen zu entnehmen ist, sehen  offensichtlich die Ermittler und Sta in Fulda keinen Handlungsbedarf. Daran wird auch die Anzahl der Anzeigenden kaum etwas ändern.

PS: aus enricos Posting werd ich auch nicht ganz schlau...


----------



## Geisterfrank (13 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Anzahl der Anzeigenden kaum etwas ändern.



Hi Cap,

Über die Anzahl der Anzeigen läuft dass mit Sicherheit nicht aber auf die Anzahl der neg. Feststellungsklage wo jede einzelne der Frau Geld kostet schon!

Viele Grüße aus Thüringen
Geisterfrank


----------



## Captain Picard (13 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> Über die Anzahl der Anzeigen läuft dass mit Sicherheit
> nicht aber auf die Anzahl der neg. Feststellungsklage wo jede einzelne der Frau Geld kostet schon


genau darum geht es: Zivilrecht = negative Feststellungsklage =  kostet der Dame Geld   
  Strafrecht =  Strafanzeige = kostet der Dame nichts und raubt ihr vermutlich nicht mal Schlaf..


----------



## enrico (13 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

hallo, heißt das jetzt, das ihr dafür seid, das ich z.b. eine negative feststellungsklage noch mache? kann mir jemand per pn schreiben wie ich es mache und was ich alles dazu brauche? danke


----------



## Der Jurist (13 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> Was mich aber im Nachgang von gestern noch interessieren würde ist der Umstand ob Frau H. jetzt zumindesten für ihr Fernbleiben vom Gerichtstermin ein Ordnungsgeld auferlegt bekommt?


Nein, dafür bekäme sie das Versäumnisurteil, wenn nicht durch die Übergabe des Ausdrucks die Entscheidungsreife verhindert gewesen wäre.
Frau H. bekommt jetzt den Ausdruck in Kopie und kann dazu innerhalb der gesetzten Frist Stellung nehmen, danach wird entschieden.


----------



## booster (13 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

@ Reducal & Jurist

Dass man einen drauf lassen kann, dass Gerichte nach Firmen im Internet suchen, war ironisch gemeint. 

Ich hab mich auf das vorige Posting von Enrico bezogen, siehe



> Ist doch schon ein sehr gutes Ergebnis , Ich hätte nicht gedacht das es so gut läuft aber daran sieht man wieder das unsere Gerichte doch auch ein wenig im Internet nach solchen Firmen suchen wenn da schon mehrere Klagen sind.



Wollte das nur mal so klarstellen.


----------



## Geisterfrank (13 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



enrico schrieb:


> hallo, heißt das jetzt, das ihr dafür seid, das ich z.b. eine negative feststellungsklage noch mache? kann mir jemand per pn schreiben wie ich es mache und was ich alles dazu brauche? danke


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38081&page=76
Thread 759 

Da steht eigentlich alles drin!

Grüße aus Thüringen
Geisterfrank


----------



## Geisterfrank (13 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=180759

Jetzt kommst Du genau drauf Enrico und schreibe wie es bei Dir läuft!
Alternativ dazu kannst Du auch bei Girgel nachschauen weil er mit seiner Klage schon durch ist. Schaust Du hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=136149
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=158464
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=153934

Viele Grüße aus Thüringen
Geisterfrank


----------



## jogy (13 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo Zusammen!
Habe interessantes neues!
Nach einigen schreiben von MCM und Mahnungen der Fa Allinkasso, bertug sich der zu zahlende betrag bei ca.290 Euro!!!!!
habe dann Anzeige wegen versuchten Betrugs gegen MCM eingereicht.
Diese wurde vom Landgericht in Fulda eingestellt.
Begründung ( Es besteht kein begründeter Tatverdacht mehr)
also Kurz der Telefonanbieter von MCM hätte das telefonat bestätigt..,da ich kein Einzelverbindungsnachweis einreichen konnte wird das Verfahren bis auf wiederuf eingestellt.
Aber heute kam ein Schreiben von MCM , wo sie mir gelegenheit geben das geld, (heute nur noch) 195,00 euro binnen 8 tage zu überweisen.
Neu auch auf der Rechnung die umsatzsteuer nr / telefon Nr 0179-8128473 / richtige Adresse und man glaube es kaum denn der name der MC Multimedia wurde erweitert in MC Multimedia e.K.
Also Reuemütig und nun höflich wie ich nun mal bin.
 Mit freundlichem Gruss
jogy


----------



## Der Jurist (13 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



booster schrieb:


> @ Reducal & Jurist
> 
> Dass man einen drauf lassen kann, dass Gerichte nach Firmen im Internet suchen, war ironisch gemeint.  Wollte das nur mal so klarstellen.


Da Du die [Ironie] Tags  [/Ironie] nicht gesetzt hattest und ich mehrfach erleben musste, dass Fernsehplots falsche Vorstellungen von Verfahren vor den Zivilgerichten hervorrufen, sah ich mich aufgerufen, einiges klarzustellen. Das Feine daran ist, dass damit Aufklärung gegeben wird, ohne Rechtsberatung, die verboten wäre zu betreiben. :holy:


----------



## Stitch (13 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



jogy schrieb:


> Neu auch auf der Rechnung die umsatzsteuer nr / telefon Nr 0179-8128473 / richtige Adresse und man glaube es kaum denn der name der MC Multimedia wurde erweitert in MC Multimedia e.K.



Diese Rechnungsadresse stand bei mir schon die ganze Zeit drauf... einmal mit Postanschrift von Großenlüders, was bei dem Einschreiben mit Rückschein wieder zurückkam... und einmal die Einschreibeadresse von Petersburg...
auch MC Mulimedia e. K. und die Ust.IdNr. war bei mir (im Oktober) schon da...


----------



## enrico (13 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=180759
> 
> Jetzt kommst Du genau drauf Enrico und schreibe wie es bei Dir läuft!
> Alternativ dazu kannst Du auch bei Girgel nachschauen weil er mit seiner Klage schon durch ist. Schaust Du hier:
> ...



ok, dann werde ich in den nächsten tagen sie machen und meine andere anzeige trotzdem weiterlaufen lassen.


----------



## atina (14 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Aber heute kam ein Schreiben von MCM , wo sie mir gelegenheit geben das geld, (heute nur noch) 195,00 euro binnen 8 tage zu überweisen.
Neu auch auf der Rechnung die umsatzsteuer nr / telefon Nr 0179-8128473 /


----------



## atina (14 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



jogy schrieb:


> Aber heute kam ein Schreiben von MCM , wo sie mir gelegenheit geben das geld, (heute nur noch) 195,00 euro binnen 8 tage zu überweisen.
> Neu auch auf der Rechnung die umsatzsteuer nr / telefon Nr 0179-8128473 / jogy


Hallo, das ist merkwürdig, bekam auch vorgestern Post von allinkasso mit einem Betrag von 190 Euro zu zahlen, es wird immer günstiger. Da ich ja normaler Weise nach den Mahnungen 270 Euro zu zahlen hätte. Gruss atina


----------



## carkons (14 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Ich glaube denen geht die Muffe und sie sehen ihr schönes Geschäftsmodell den Bach runter gehen. Denn nach dem Gerichtsurteil von München und den erfolgreichen Bemühungen von Geisterfrank sehen sie wohl ihre Felle davon schwimmen und wollen schnell noch die "ausstehenden" Gelder eintreiben.

Bei mir ist es übrigens erstaunlicherweise bei der 1. Mahnung (direkt aus Fulda, Ende Dez.) geblieben. Ich habe es gar nicht bis zu allinkasso 'geschafft'.  
Ob dies daran liegt, dass ich sofort nach der ersten Rechnung eine Kopie dieser und eine Stellungnahme von mir dazu mit Bitte um Überprüfung sowohl an die Verbraucherschutzzentrale als auch an das Finanzamt (nichtqualifizierte Rechnung, z.B. ohne ausgewiesene Umsatzsteuer, die vermutlich nicht abgeführt wird) geschickt habe? Wäre gut denkbar, weil mit unseren Steuerbehörden ist nicht zu spaßen.

Viele Grüße aus Mainfranken
Carkons :sun:


----------



## amsl (14 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



carkons schrieb:


> Ich glaube denen geht die Muffe und sie sehen ihr schönes Geschäftsmodell den Bach runter gehen. Denn nach dem Gerichtsurteil von München und den erfolgreichen Bemühungen von Geisterfrank sehen sie wohl ihre Felle davon schwimmen und wollen schnell noch die "ausstehenden" Gelder eintreiben.
> 
> Bei mir ist es übrigens erstaunlicherweise bei der 1. Mahnung (direkt aus Fulda, Ende Dez.) geblieben. Ich habe es gar nicht bis zu allinkasso 'geschafft'.
> Ob dies daran liegt, dass ich sofort nach der ersten Rechnung eine Kopie dieser und eine Stellungnahme von mir dazu mit Bitte um Überprüfung sowohl an die Verbraucherschutzzentrale als auch an das Finanzamt (nichtqualifizierte Rechnung, z.B. ohne ausgewiesene Umsatzsteuer, die vermutlich nicht abgeführt wird) geschickt habe? Wäre gut denkbar, weil mit unseren Steuerbehörden ist nicht zu spaßen.
> ...


Hallo,

Hab auch den Weg in euer Forum gefunden und natürlich, wie könnte es anders sein auch ein paar Fragen an euch.

Der Bruder meines Freundes hat gestern von der TRC Telemedia Ltd. eine Rechnung in Höhe von 60 Euro bekommen und soll eine von fünf Nummern gewählt haben, die in dem Schreiben genannt wurden.

Und genau dabei kamen mir so einige Gedanken....

1. Ist der arme Junge gerade Mal 16 Jahre alt und taucht im Zusammenhang mit diesem Handy gar nicht auf, da sein Vater das gekauft hat und dem zu Folge natürlich auch seine Angaben dazu gespeichert wurden und nicht die des Bruders.

2. Hat der Bruder zu der angegebenen Zeit seelenruhig im Bett geschlafen weil er am nächsten Tag arbeiten musste.

und zu guter letzt stehen auch noch zwei verschiedene Adressen und drei verschiedene Orte auf dieser Rechnung und zwar die von euch bereits benannten und Nikosia(ein Ort in Griechenland)....

Jetzt aber meine Fragen: Könnt ihr mir sagen, was ich da jetzt am besten machen soll, denn auf der Webseite der Verbraucherzentrale finde ich zu diesem Thema nichts... Und geht es denn überhaupt schon, dass der Bruder eine Rechnung für sowas bekommt???

Wäre wirklich toll, wenn einer von euch mir helfen könnte... Danke schon im Vorraus...

Viele liebe Grüße aus Magdeburg


----------



## Captain Picard (14 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



amsl schrieb:


> Wäre wirklich toll, wenn einer von euch mir helfen könnte...


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
es ist alles aber auch alles schon zigmal geschrieben und  diskutiert worden und Lösungswege 
vorexeziert worden.

* lesen, lesen und  nochmals lesen *


----------



## Timster (14 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



carkons schrieb:


> Ich glaube denen geht die Muffe und sie sehen ihr schönes Geschäftsmodell den Bach runter gehen ...


Glaube ich nicht. Mein Eindruck ist eher, dass es in dem Laden (bzw. den Läden) keine stringente Buchhaltung gibt. Die Stochastik in den Beträgen ist schon häufig aufgetreten, auch auf meinen diversen Mahnungen. Bestes Beispiel für den Mangel an Überblick ist:


Geisterfrank schrieb:


> ... Im Übrigen habe ich letzte Woche ein Schreiben bekommen in dem mir gerichtliche Schritte seitens der Frau H. angedroht werden, wenn ich nicht sofort 190 Euro bezahle. Ihr könnt euch sicherlich vorstellen wie sehr ich gelacht habe und wie konfus es bei Frau H. zu gehen muss! ...


----------



## Juli (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo !!
mittlerweile bin ich schon seit September 2005 stille mitleserin, seitdem bekommen wir nämlich Post von MC, Allinkasso....usw. (Das Porto was die für Briefe an uns ausgegeben haben dürfte leicht 10 € betragen :-D ). Danke an dieses Forum, wir haben bis heute nicht bezahlt. Eine Woche vor Jahresende kam noch einmal Post von Allinkasso. Ich dachte mir, so jetzt versuchen sie es ein letztes mal bevor die ganze Sache verjährt. Gestern lag wieder ein Brief von MC Multimedia im Briefkasten, mit dem üblichen Inhalt. Also meiner Ansicht nach, müsste die ganze Sache verjährt sein. Hoffe ich mal. In Zukunft wird die Post von denen ungeöffnet in den Mülleimer wandern, sollen die doch Porto zahlen bis ins Jahr 2025 !!
LG Juli


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Juli schrieb:


> Hallo !!
> mittlerweile bin ich schon seit September 2005 stille mitleserin, seitdem bekommen wir nämlich Post von MC, Allinkasso....usw. (Das Porto was die für Briefe an uns ausgegeben haben dürfte leicht 10 € betragen :-D ). Danke an dieses Forum, wir haben bis heute nicht bezahlt. Eine Woche vor Jahresende kam noch einmal Post von Allinkasso. Ich dachte mir, so jetzt versuchen sie es ein letztes mal bevor die ganze Sache verjährt. Gestern lag wieder ein Brief von MC Multimedia im Briefkasten, mit dem üblichen Inhalt. Also meiner Ansicht nach, müsste die ganze Sache verjährt sein. Hoffe ich mal. In Zukunft wird die Post von denen ungeöffnet in den Mülleimer wandern, sollen die doch Porto zahlen bis ins Jahr 2025 !!
> LG Juli


Da die auch sonst nicht unbedingt mit dem BGB unterm Arm rumlaufen, dürfte 
denen  der  Begriff  Verjährung auch nicht viel sagen


----------



## Timster (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Juli schrieb:


> ... Also meiner Ansicht nach, müsste die ganze Sache verjährt sein. ...


Ich bin seit November 2004 dabei. Frage an die Experten: Wie lange dauert es bis zur Verjährung? (Wobei bei mir nichts verjähren kann, da es nie eine berechtigte Forderung gegeben hat. :-D)


----------



## Reducal (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Jack_T schrieb:


> Ich bin seit November 2004 dabei. Frage an die Experten: Wie lange dauert es bis zur Verjährung?





Der Jurist schrieb:


> Schau da: http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/199.html


Ein Mahnbescheid würde die Verjährung hemmen.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ein Mahnbescheid würde die Verjährung hemmen.


den (gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid )  hat ja wohl noch keiner gesehen und  wird es wohl auch nicht


----------



## Penelope Poe (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hier ist es auch noch mal ganz übersichtlich: 
http://www.frankfurt-main.ihk.de/recht/themen/vertragsrecht/verjaehrung/

Aber wie schon mehrfach erwähnt - es interessiert keine xxx ob man sich überhaupt irgendwo angemeldet hat, ob man einen Widerspruch eingereicht hat, ob man voll- oder minderjährig ist - warum sollte sich irgendjemand um Verjährungsfristen kümmern?
Sehr lustig und bezeichnend finde ich dieses Posting 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=188617#post188617
das zeigt wie sinnlos ein Schriftverkehr ist - wobei ich diesen jetzt zumindest für uns Leser nicht sinnlos sondern absolut amüsant finde. Das hat was von Don Quijote ...
Ebenfalls witzig finde ich diese Idee
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=188716#post188716
wirklich äußerst unterhaltsam


----------



## Timster (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

^^^ Danke.

Meine Interpretation der diversen Texte (Wikipedia habe ich am besten verstanden): Verjährungsfrist (in diesem Fall die regelmäßigen 3 Jahre) beginnt bei mir am 31.12.2004 um 24:00 Uhr und läuft - vorausgesetzt, ich bekomme keinen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid - dann mit Ende dieses Jahres ab.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Aber wie schon mehrfach erwähnt - es interessiert keine xxx ob man sich überhaupt irgendwo angemeldet hat, ob man einen Widerspruch eingereicht hat, ob man voll- oder minderjährig ist - warum sollte sich irgendjemand um Verjährungsfristen kümmern?


mit dem xxx meinst  aber bestimmt nicht die lieben Tierchen, von denen  so leckere 
Sachen wie Koteletts und Haxen stammen   man tut ihnen  echt unrecht, sie
damit in Verbindung zu bringen :-D 


Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Das hat was von Don Quijote ...


der mit den Windmühlenflügeln?  Fragt sich nur, wer hier der tumbe Tor ist. Don 
Quijote war reinen Herzens, aber eben naiv. Der IQ der Antwortmails enspricht 
aber tatsächlich dem einer  Windmühle...


----------



## Penelope Poe (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> der mit den Windmühlenflügeln?  Fragt sich nur, wer hier der tumbe Tor ist. Don
> Quijote war reinen Herzens, aber eben naiv. Der IQ der Antwortmails enspricht
> aber tatsächlich dem einer  Windmühle...



Na, das passt doch, sind wir nicht alle hier reinen Herzens? Und naiv in die Falle gestolpert? 
Und OK, das mit den rosa Tierchen nehm ich zurück, die sind ja auch gar nicht so unintelligent (bei manchen Menschen ist der Spruch: "Du Schwein" schon ein Kompliment an dessen Intelligenz.. aber das gehört nicht hierher :scherzkeks: )


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Na, das passt doch, sind wir nicht alle hier reinen Herzens? Und naiv in die Falle gestolpert?


Reinen Herzens ja  (abgesehen  von der rabenschwarzen Seele...)  in die Falle 
gestolpert nein, dazu bin ich zu lange dabei. Aber um denen mit Informationen 
zu helfen, die reingefallen sind, gibt es das Forum hier. Was mich allerdings 
erschreckt ist, wieviele trotz der mittlerweile doch recht  intensiven Berichterstattung
 in TV und Presse noch immer reinfallen.


----------



## Penelope Poe (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> in die Falle
> gestolpert nein, dazu bin ich zu lange dabei.



ok, es war wohl etwas voreilig von mir das zu verallgemeinen



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings
> erschreckt ist, wieviele trotz der mittlerweile doch intensiven Berichterstattung in TV und Presse noch immer reinfallen.



Diese Berichterstattung trifft im überwiegenden Maße doch die, die schon darauf hereingefallen sind. Denen sind die Sendetermine bekannt, die suchen nach Zeitungsartikeln zu dem Thema und diese Menschen suchen immer und immer wieder die Bestätigung, dass ihnen nichts passieren kann - alles wird gut! Alle anderen stoßen vielleicht zufällig drauf, wer interessiert sich für etwas von dem er glaubt, dass es ihm eh nicht passieren kann (damit meine ich ganz besonders mich selbst). Ich wußte zwar dass es Abzocke im Internet gibt, hab mich aber für schlau genug gehalten, dass DAS wirklich nur den armen Naiven passiert - pah, das hab ich jetzt davon. 
Aber : 





Captain Picard schrieb:


> Aber um denen mit Informationen
> zu helfen, die reingefallen sind, gibt es das Forum hier.


Yes Sir - und dafür bin ich megadankbar. Und genau deshalb fühle auch ich die Berufung (nehmt den Satz jetzt bitte nicht bierernst) den anderen Don Quijotes weniger mit sachlichen Fakten (die bekommen sie hier von kompetenterer Seite) als vielmehr mit gegenseitigem Schulterklopfen, Zuspruch und der Devise "durchzuhalten und sich nicht einschüchtern zu lassen" zu helfen.


----------



## technofreak (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb fühle auch ich die Berufung (nehmt den Satz jetzt bitte nicht bierernst)
> den anderen Don Quijotes weniger mit sachlichen Fakten (die bekommen sie hier von kompetenterer Seite) als vielmehr
> mit gegenseitigem Schulterklopfen, Zuspruch und der Devise "durchzuhalten und sich nicht einschüchtern zu lassen" zu helfen.


Das kommt hier  manchmal etwas zu kurz. Das hängt aber auch damit zusammen,  dass es immer eine  
Gratwanderung in den Formulierungen ist. Zuspruch wie "durchzuhalten und sich nicht einschüchtern 
zu lassen"  ist ok. Verweise auf andere Seiten z.B der Verbraucherzentralen helfen  und  Links auf die 
 allgemeine Erläuterungen in unserem Forum 

Wenn das aber in "Zahle nicht" oder konkrete Anweisungen "tu dies tu das" umschlägt, müssen wir eingreifen 
und editieren, da es gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz verstößt. Dass manche andere Foren es 
damit manchmal nicht so genau nehmen, ist deren Bier.   Ernstzunehmende und  bekannte  Foren gehen, wie ich beobachtet habe,  mittlerweile auch wesentlich vorsichtiger damit um.


----------



## Penelope Poe (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



technofreak schrieb:


> Wenn das aber in "Zahle nicht" oder konkrete Anweisungen "tu dies tu das" umschlägt, müssen wir eingreifen
> und editieren, da es gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz verstößt.



Liegt mir persönlich völlig fern, jemandem zu raten was er zu tun hat. Das muss ja nun jeder selber entscheiden. Wenn jemand seine soziale Ader zu einer der bekannten Firmen entdeckt und meint er müsse zahlen dann möge er das bitte tun, das kann hier wohl keiner verhindern, ist ja auch sein Geld. Vermutlich wird er dafür aber keine Spendenquittung erhalten. 
Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass hier nicht schon alle Links und Querverweise zur persönlichen Meinungsbildung gemacht wurden. Kostet ein bisschen Zeit das alles zu Lesen (immerhin gibt es Leute, die urkundlich nachweisen können, dass sie 90 Jahre alt werden, da hat man doch genügend Zeit alles zu studieren). Trotzdem, es gibt ängstlichere und weniger ängstliche Menschen. Wenn die Tour mit den Einschüchterungen und Drohungen nicht ordentlich funktionieren würde, wäre es schon lange kein Geschäft mehr. Und bei jeder Rechnung, Mahnung, Inkassoschreiben oder beim Brief vom Rechtsanwalt geht auch bei den coolsten erstmal der Blutdruck leicht in die Höhe. Und auch dafür sehe ich dieses und viele andere Foren. Man trifft "Leidensgenossen", die haben vielleicht den selben Brief auch schon bekommen und allein das beruhigt. You are not alone.


----------



## Juli (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Vielleicht hänge ich ein Schild an unseren Briefkasten " Keine Briefe der Fa. MC Multimedia ". Letztes Jahr habe ich bei so einem Schreiben die Adresse unleserlich durchgestrichen und mit dem Vermerk, zurück an Absender, Porto zahlt Empfänger wieder zur Post gebracht, in der Hoffnung nicht mehr belästigt zu werden. Wenn auf der Vorderseite der Briefe nicht das mit dem Telefonsex stehen würde, könnte ich die Rückseite wenigstens super als Malblätter für die Kinder verwenden. Ich denke mit der Angst der Menschen wird seit jeher ein gutes Geschäft gemacht, und mit nichts anderem spekulieren solche Leute.
LG Juli


----------



## Penelope Poe (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Juli schrieb:


> Wenn auf der Vorderseite der Briefe nicht das mit dem Telefonsex stehen würde, könnte ich die Rückseite wenigstens super als Malblätter für die Kinder verwenden.



ja, blöd wenn die Kinder schon lesen können lol


----------



## Juli (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

oder besser noch der geliebten Schwiegermami ein Bild schenken, die kann nämlich lesen .... und der ach so brave immer gute Sohn, dessen Adresse vorne drauf steht.... wird dann enterbt, verbannt etc... Sieht man mal, so ganz ungefährlich sind die dann doch nicht :-D


----------



## Ellie (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo!

Ich bin neu im Club der Geschädigten. Habe mich auch schon wacker durch fast alle Postings gekämpft.
Mir stellt sich allerdings eine Frage.
Hat man die Kostenpflicht anerkannt, wenn man unwissentlich oder auch durch eigene Blödheit die Ansage der Gebührenhöhe übersprungen hat?
Das hat mein Mann getan, allerdings gibt es noch andere Merkwürdigkeiten.
Name und Adresse wurden während des Anrufs nicht angegeben und auch nicht später in irgendeiner Weise erfragt (z.B. durch Rückruf oder Gewinnbenachrichtigung wie bei anderen). Außerdem sind Name und Anschrift vollkommen falsch geschrieben.
Auch ist mein Mann nicht der Anschlußinhaber.

Nun fragen wir uns, wie es hier aussieht. Insbesondere bezüglich der Kosten, da mein Mann lieber zahlen möchte, als irgendwann eine entsprechend hohe Forderung zu bekommen.

Bitte um schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Geisterfrank (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Ellie schrieb:


> Hallo!
> , da mein Mann lieber zahlen möchte, als irgendwann eine entsprechend hohe Forderung zu bekommen.


@ Ellie,
sich lieber nochmal durch die Postings lesen und dann selber für sich entscheiden welcher Weg der richtige ist!

Viele Grüße aus Thüringen!
Geisterfrank


----------



## jupp11 (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Ellie schrieb:


> Bitte um schnelle Antwort.


leider ist es nicht erlaubt, dies im Einzelfall zu beantworten


SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen  nicht ausreicht, wird anheim gestellt, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## Ellie (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Sorry, ich wollte keine explizite Auskunft zu dieser Sache haben.
Wollte nur allgemein wissen, ob ein Vertrag nur durch Anruf entstehen kann.
Mir ist auch wieder eingefallen, wie diese Herrschaften wohl an Name und Anschrift meines Mannes gekommen sind. Es gab kurz nach dem Anruf einer dieser "tollen" Nummern einen Anruf, man könne kostenlos eine Guthabenkarte fürs Handy über 50 € bekommen. Mein Mann war natürlich begeistert und hat alles angegeben.
Ich möchte das Ganze gern aussitzen, wie ihr es ja so schön nennt. Aber mein Mann hat schon das große P in den Augen und hat Angst vor einer Riesenforderung und einem Schufa-Eintrag.
Ich werde jetzt erst mal Anzeige erstatten und der Forderung widersprechen, d.h. mein Mann muß das ja tun.
Und dann warte ich auf die 2. Mahnung und all die anderen schönen Briefe, die noch kommen werden.

Nochmal sorry, wollte keine Rechtsberatung. Hab ich ja schon mehrmals gelesen, dass es nicht möglich ist.

Ellie    :roll:


----------



## Penelope Poe (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Ellie schrieb:


> Ich möchte das Ganze gern aussitzen, wie ihr es ja so schön nennt. Aber mein Mann hat schon das große P in den Augen und hat Angst vor einer Riesenforderung und einem Schufa-Eintrag.



Frauen an die Macht!!! :sun:


----------



## jupp11 (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Ellie schrieb:


> Ich möchte das Ganze gern aussitzen, wie ihr es ja so schön nennt. Aber mein Mann hat schon das große P in den Augen und hat Angst vor einer Riesenforderung und einem Schufa-Eintrag.


Ohne Rechtsberatung, dein Mann hat viel zu viel Angst.  Bis es dahin käme, 
müßte das vor Gericht durchgezogen werden und mein Eindruck ist, dass dieses "Unternehmen" genau das fürchtet wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Drohungen ausstoßen ist leicht, sich echten Herausforderungen zu stellen, ist ganz was anderes.


----------



## Ellie (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Ohne Rechtsberatung, dein Mann hat viel zu viel Angst.  Bis es dahin käme,
> müßte das vor Gericht durchgezogen werden und mein Eindruck ist, dass dieses "Unternehmen" genau das fürchtet wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Drohungen ausstoßen ist leicht, sich echten Herausforderungen zu stellen, ist ganz was anderes.


Ich denke dasselbe wie du, Jupp. Nur ist mein Mann nicht so leicht davon zu überzeugen. Aber mit Hilfe eures Forums schaffe ich es vielleicht ihn umzustimmen.
Ich für meinen Teil habe zumindest den 2. Teil jetzt komplett durchgearbeitet und werde ganz bestimmt nichts zahlen. Nur weiß ich noch nicht, ob eine Neg. Feststellungsklage das Richtige ist, weil auf meinem EVN schließlich 38 sec. Gesprächsdauer mit einer 0511er Nummer angegeben ist.
Aber die Entscheidung werde ich nicht allein fällen, mein Mann soll auch was dazu sagen.

Aber schon mal vielen Dank an euer Forum, ohne euch hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch gesagt, wir zahlen das Ganze, weil in der Mahnung ja die "Telefonsex-Serviceleistung" genannt war und ich die entsprechende Anzeige in der Zeitung gefunden habe.

Ellie


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

woher die 0511? Aus der BILD-Zeitung von letzter Woche?
Dass die Medien wie BILD und andere an den netten Geschäftsideen munter mitverdienen, ist eigentlich ein spannenderes Thema als die schon hundertfach geklärte Frage, was man tun und lassen kann...


----------



## Penelope Poe (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

"Grausamer Mörder drehte bildhübsche, junge Frau durch den Fleischwolf! BILD sprach zuerst mit der Frikadelle!!" (uralter Witz ich weiß) und da wundern wir uns noch, dass in diversen Zeitungen Telefonsex-Anzeigen gedruckt werden?? .. Also ich nicht! In Zeiten wo Prominente von Paparazzi zu Tode gejagt werden ist das wohl vergleichsweise harmlos. Was nicht heißt dass ich das gut heisse - bei weitem nicht, nur wie kommt man dem bei??


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

"Verrückter sprang vom Eiffelturm - BILD sprang bis zur Hälfte mit" - passt irgendwie besser 
(wer diese Ironie findet, darf meine Ostereier suchen)


----------



## jupp11 (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Ellie schrieb:


> Nur weiß ich noch nicht, ob eine Neg. Feststellungsklage
> das Richtige ist, weil auf meinem EVN schließlich 38 sec. Gesprächsdauer mit einer 0511er Nummer angegeben ist.


Die Annoncen mit diesen Telefonnnummern sind mir bekannt.  Wo steht dort ein Preis? 
 Wurde zu Beginn des Gesprächs auf den Preis hingewiesen? 
Für echte Telefonsexleistungen gibt es Mehrwertnummern (0900er) bei denen der Preis klar ersichtlich ist.
Ich kann mir kaum  vorstellen, dass dieses "Unternehmen" seine   merkwürdige Vorgehensweise
 dem Prüfstand eines  Prozess  unterziehen will. Insbesondere unter dem Aspekt 
dass ein Gericht, schon das Verstecken des Preises   auf einer  Webseite abgekanzelt hat,
 dürfte das totale Verheimlichen wohl kaum mit  der  Zustimmung deutscher Gerichte  rechnen  können.  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46304


> Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten


----------



## Penelope Poe (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> (wer diese Ironie findet, darf meine Ostereier suchen)



was meinst du mit "Ostereier"???


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

In Deutschland hat man sich - im Gegensatz zu Dänemark- entschieden, diese Masche zu tolerieren. Wie manch anderes.
@Penelope: das war schon wieder ein ironieoides Spässchen


----------



## jupp11 (21 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> In Deutschland hat man sich - im Gegensatz zu Dänemark-
> entschieden, diese Masche zu tolerieren. Wie manch anderes.


Das   hilft Ellie  nicht  weiter. Sie wohnt nun mal in Deutschland.  Was du 
ansprichst ist die strafrechtliche Seite.Es spielt bei dem vorliegenden Fall
keine  Rolle, ob die Ermittlungsbehörden etwas blind auf beiden Augen sind.
Hier geht es um Zivilrecht.


----------



## Ellie (22 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Die Anzeige stammt natürlich aus der Bild. Zwar nicht von letzter Woche, aber da wir die Zeitung nicht allzu oft haben, denke ich es dürfte genau aus dieser Ausgabe stammen. Und es steht tatsächlich nichts von Kosten drin.

Mein Mann sagt, er hat nichts davon gehört, dass dieser "Service" 60 € kostet. Er ist von einer "normalen" Telefonnummer ausgegangen und dass es höchstens soviel kostet wie die üblichen 0900er Nummern. Vor allem hat er aber gedacht, dass es über die Telefonrechnung abgerechnet wird. Er hat ja schon auf den Ärger gewartet, der aber ausblieb, weil es halt eine normale Festnetznummer war. Erst als dann die Rechnung kam, wurde er doch nervös.

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, wir sollten es drauf ankommen lassen und auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid warten. Wie ich hier bei euch ja feststellen konnte, haben andere Rechnungen bekommen, obwohl sie nachweislich gar nicht dort angerufen haben.

Ich für meinen Teil werde es jedenfalls aussitzen.

Liebe Grüße

Ellie


----------



## jupp11 (22 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Ellie schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen!
> 
> Die Anzeige stammt natürlich aus der Bild. Zwar nicht von letzter Woche, aber da wir die Zeitung nicht allzu oft haben, denke ich es dürfte genau aus dieser Ausgabe stammen. Und es steht tatsächlich nichts von Kosten drin.
> 
> ...


sagen wir es mal ganz diplomatisch, ich würde es auch tun 

PS: auf reichliche  Briefpost mußt du dich aber schon mal seelisch vorbereiten.
 Über das hinaus wird ziemlicher Sicherheit nichts geschehen.
Von einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid hat bisher noch niemand etwas gelesen
Selbst wenn dieser unwahrscheinliche Fall eintreten würde (Versuchsballon) 
würde ich dem gelassen entgegensehen, siehe 


hdus schrieb:


> Man beachte auch die Belehrung am Ende des Dokuments:
> "*Das Gericht hat nicht geprüft, ob dem Antragsteller der Anspruch zusteht.*"


----------



## Penelope Poe (22 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



jupp11 schrieb:


> sagen wir es mal ganz diplomatisch, ich würde es auch tun


dito


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> @Penelope: das war schon wieder ein ironieoides Spässchen


jaaahaaaa... das weiß ich!!! Ich dachte ich könnte dich in Verlegenheit bringen manno


----------



## swiss (25 März 2007)

*MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

auch ich habe mit dieser [ edit] firma MCM seit dezember 2006 zu tun und wollte auch mal was hier beitragen! beschäftigt hat es mich schon, denn auch ich bin auf der suche nach dem "so einfachen geld verdienen" !

die bisher "angelaufenen" kosten sind angeblich mittlerweile knapp 240 Euro und ich habe heute das erste schreiben der sogenannten allinkasso münchen bekommen. ich muss sagen, die haben eine tolle website. mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein, denn geld werden die von mir niemals sehen! ich kann nur nicht verstehen, wie ein angeblich so profiliertes inkassountenehmen für eine so, "der ausdruck fehlt in meinem vokabular" firma wie MCM arbeitet?? 

ich betreibe auch eine firma (seriös zu 100%!) und rufe am tag sehr viele kunden irgendwo und auch weltweit an, auch eingehende anrufe werden immer bearbeitet. es sind ja zu 99,99 % kunden, aber diesmal wollte der "kunde" wohl geld von mir haben, ohne eine leistung geboten zu haben. und da es eine augenscheinlich normale deutsche festnetznummer war, habe ich wahrscheinlich zurück gerufen. nur so kann ich es mir vorstellen, denn kostenpflichtige rufnummern sind bei mir nämlich grundsätzlich gesperrt! bewusst habe ich sicher nicht dort angerufen, denn für die zuerst von MCM geforderten 60,- euro hätte ich es bevorzugt, in den puff zu gehen! 

also, was kann denn nun noch passieren?  
ich habe einen telefonprovider und der zieht bei mir alle forderungen ein, die auch immer anstandslos bezahlt werden. sollte er kostenpflichtige "dienstleistungstelefonate" von 0900-nummern o.ä. einziehen, bekommt er auf die mütze, weil diese ja gesperrt sind. 
aber auch ich habe schon mehrwertanrufe (118xx) getätigt, wie z.B. die auskunft - das wurde mir von meinem provider abgerechnet, und zwar zu recht! ich habe im leben noch niemals eine rechnung von irgenwelchen leuten bekommen, die ihr telefonat persönlich abrechnen (+ den anfallenden kosten des providers)!

ich kann euch einfach nur raten - fallt nicht auf diesen trick rein und [ edit ] .... bei meiner mir zugestellten "rechnung" von MCM ist nicht einmal eine rechnungsnummer und wie auch bei allen vorher gelesenen beiträgen eine telefonnummer oder postalische anschrift drauf. ausserdem ist meine adresse auch noch falsch geschrieben. lasst euch nicht von drohungen in die zahlung treiben!!

und das beste ist doch das sogenannte "stammblatt": ich bin mit einem male mitarbeiter dieser firma! also wo nehmen die denn ihre kompetenz her, mich einzustellen? ich habe mich nicht einmal beworben. x,y,z -jetzt bist du bei uns und los gehts! was ist das denn nun ?? 

leid tut mir das "prof. inkassounternehmen", denn wie kommen die zu ihren vorauslagtem geld? zahlt dann etwa MCM, denn der auftraggeber muss ja dann die entstandenen kosten irgendwann mal zahlen, und wenn es 2026 ist. von mir und hoffentlich allen anderen angeschriebenen bekommen die jedenfalls nur 0 euro !!! oder es kommt zu einem gerichtsverfahren, was eigentlich sehr anstrebenswert wäre, denn dann würde denen endlich mal das handwerk gelegt werden. also, bitte verklagt mich doch wegen schuldung von geldern an MCM!!!!! 

ich hoffe, "MCM" und "Allinkasso" lesen auch diesen beitrag, ihr seit ja immer sehr präsent hier! Gern können wir noch so einige zeit im postalischem verkehr bleiben, ich schreibe euch definitiv nicht zurück und eure unberechtigten forderungen werde ich auch niemals zahlen....!  so sehen wir uns vielleicht mal vor gericht und ich hoffe, ihr gewinnt - denn dann habe ich ausgesorgt und benutze meine telefonnummern auch als geldeinbringendes gewerbe..., sollte es denn nach deutschen recht sein!!!

merci und recht vielen dank für diesen tipp, euer swiss!!:-p

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaCTION _


----------



## Captain Picard (25 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



swiss schrieb:


> oder es kommt zu einem gerichtsverfahren, was eigentlich sehr anstrebenswert wäre, denn dann würde denen endlich mal das handwerk gelegt werden.


Sehr genau scheinst du die beiden Threads nicht durchgelesen zu haben. Sonst würdest du gelesen haben, 
dass dieses "Unternehmen" nicht ein einziges Mal von sich aus geklagt hat, und bei der Gegenklage
 ( negative Feststellungsklage von   Girgel) jämmerlich gekniffen hat und verdonnert worden ist. 
Solange aber aber die STA Fulda  an der Vorgehensweise dieses "Unternehmens" nichts
 tadelnswertes findet, es genügend Menschen gibt, die aus welchen Gründen auch immer bezahlen 
und bisher nur einer  (Geisterfrank) dem Beispiel von Girgel  gefolgt ist, warum sollte dieses "Unternehmen"  
 seine lukrative Tätigkeit einstellen?  Es liegt an dir selbst tätig zu werden. Je mehr von sich aus 
aktiv werden, umso eher besteht die Chance, dass dem Treiben  ein Ende gesetzt wird. 
Meckern ist zuwenig, Handeln ist angesagt.


----------



## swiss (26 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

doch, ich habe mir alles durchgelesen und es auch verstanden!
Doch warum soll ich mit dieser billigen Nummer diskutieren?? Morgen kaufe ich mir eine Telefonkarte und werde aus Telefonzellen eine der mir angegebenen Nummer anrufen. Sicher verklagen sie dann die deutsche Telekom! oder zumindest bekommen die dann eine mahnung von ALLINKASSO !!! Die sind so was von lächerlich, kaum zu glauben.


----------



## swiss (26 März 2007)

*MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

......


----------



## peanuts (26 März 2007)

*Mrs. Peanuts hat Post bekommen*

Die Firma "Space Collect" aus München schreibt:



> Sehr geehrte Frau Peanuts,
> 
> wir, die Space Collect GmbH Inkassobüro sind bevollmächtigt und beauftragt, die nachstehende Forderung einzuziehen, die unserer Mandantschaft gegen Sie zusteht und fällig ist.
> 
> ...


Unsere Antwort hierauf:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Ihre Forderung weise ich zunächst gemäß §174 BGB bzw. §410 BGB wegen mangelnder Bevollmächtigung bzw. fehlender  Abtretungserklärung zurück.
> 
> ...


Mal sehen, was da auf uns zukommt. Aber ein paar Fragen drängen sich auf:

Wenn die Space Collect  schreibt, dass schuldbefreiend nur noch an sie zu leisten ist, hiesse das, man könnte per negativer Feststellungsklage gegen Space Collect vorgehen?

Die Space Collect behauptet, "als Inkassobüro zugelassen" zu sein. Wo kann ich das überprüfen lassen? Amtsgericht München?


----------



## Der Jurist (26 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Zulassung: Landgericht oder Amtsgericht, telefonisch erfragen, wer. Dafür gibt es bestimmt eine Telefonzentrale der Justiz in M.

"Schuldbefreiend nur noch an mich." = Der alte Schulder (wenn es denn je gab) hat mir die Forderung übertragen und nichts mehr mit der Sache zu tun.

Nur genau deshalb die Urkunde nach § 410 BGB oder die Erkläruing des alten Schuldners.


----------



## peanuts (26 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, könnte ich gegen "Space Collect" auf Feststellung klagen und MCM bleibt komplett aussen vor? Ist ja ungerecht, dass immer nur MCM verklagt wird 

Hab gerade beim Amtsgericht M. angerufen. Zuständig ist der Präsident, "Space Collect" hat laut telefonischer Auskunft eine Zulassung. Für Beschwerden ist ebenfalls der Präsident zuständig. Wenn "Space Collect" die angeforderten Urkunden nicht oder nicht formgerecht rausrückt, dann wird wohl eine Beschwerde fällig.


----------



## technofreak (26 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



swiss schrieb:


> doch, ich habe mir alles durchgelesen und es auch verstanden!.....





swiss schrieb:


> ......


Irgendwas scheinst  du in den völlig falschen Hals bekommen zu haben. Rechtlich 
bedenkliche Vorgehensweisen dürfen nicht ihrerseits mit illegalen Mitteln bekämpft werden.
 Das zweite Posting war völlig daneben 
Lies  dir das  durch  und denk demnächst vorher gründlich nach, bevor du nochmal postest.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40724
insbesondere den Punkt 2


----------



## Maja (27 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Teufelin schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander.Ich bin die Neue. Eigentlich bewege ich mich in Foren eher aus angenehmeren Dingen.Bei uns ist das blanke Chaos, weil in meiner Tel. auflistung(Flat) eine dieser Nummern als Ausgang drin ist. Wir bekamen heute diese tolle Rechnung.Das Problem keiner war zu Hause. Gibt es dafür auch eine Erklärung, die eine Frau versteht. Es kam auch kein Anruf rein, falls das wichtig ist.


Hallo,
nur keine Sorge, die machen viel Wind um nix. Habe jetzt nach fast 1,5 Jahren wieder eine neue Zahlungsaufforderung *lach* erhalten, soll jetzt 195, -- berappen und das nachdem schon vor gut einem Jahr ein Inkassounternehmen eingeschaltet wurde. [ edit] , Post aufbewahren und lächeln.


----------



## enrico (28 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo Leute.

Es gibt bei mir wieder etwas neues.

Heute habe ich post von der Staatsanwaltschaft bekommen, und wie es so üblich ist haben sie die Klage fallen lassen. Somit geht es nun endgültig mit der Negativen Feststellungsklage bei mir weiter und die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda wird von mir ein Wiederspruch bekommen. Am Dienstag habe ich nun ein Termin bei meinen Anwalt, um zu klären ob noch mehr möglich ist.

Mfg Enrico


----------



## Captain Picard (28 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



enrico schrieb:


> Somit geht es nun endgültig mit der Negativen Feststellungsklage bei mir weiter und die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda wird von mir ein Wiederspruch bekommen.


:thumb: :dafuer:


----------



## peanuts (28 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



enrico schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Es gibt bei mir wieder etwas neues.
> 
> Heute habe ich post von der Staatsanwaltschaft bekommen, und wie es so üblich ist haben sie die Klage fallen lassen. Somit geht es nun endgültig mit der Negativen Feststellungsklage bei mir weiter und die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda wird von mir ein Wiederspruch bekommen. Am Dienstag habe ich nun ein Termin bei meinen Anwalt, um zu klären ob noch mehr möglich ist.


Nimm's mir nicht übel aber die ganze Anzeigerei scheint so gut wie nichts zu bewirken. Gibt's denn keine anderen Möglichkeiten Druck auszuüben? BNetzA, Gewerbeaufsicht, Finanzamt? Kreativität ist gefragt 

Ich für meinen Teil werde mir den Inkassoladen vorknöpfen und nötigenfalls vor Gericht zerren. Da gibt's auch einige mögliche Ansatzpunkte. Außerdem sind die hier vor Ort, was es für mich bequemer macht.

Hatte leider keine Zeit mich mit MCM direkt zu beschäftigen weil ich 6 Wochen im Ausland war.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



peanuts schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil werde mir den Inkassoladen vorknöpfen und nötigenfalls vor Gericht zerren.


Genau das tut enrico und zwar zivilrechtlich gegenüber MCM. Dem Inkassoladen dürfte 
kaum an die Karre fahren zu sein . Strafrechtlich sollte wohl endgültig geklärt sein, 
dass dort nichts  drin ist. Jedenfalls laut STA Fulda 
Was bitte schwebt dir sonst vor?


----------



## enrico (28 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



peanuts schrieb:


> Nimm's mir nicht übel aber die ganze Anzeigerei scheint so gut wie nichts zu bewirken. Gibt's denn keine anderen Möglichkeiten Druck auszuüben? BNetzA, Gewerbeaufsicht, Finanzamt? Kreativität ist gefragt
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil werde mir den Inkassoladen vorknöpfen und nötigenfalls vor Gericht zerren. Da gibt's auch einige mögliche Ansatzpunkte. Außerdem sind die hier vor Ort, was es für mich bequemer macht.
> 
> Hatte leider keine Zeit mich mit MCM direkt zu beschäftigen weil ich 6 Wochen im Ausland war.




Hallo peanuts,

ich werde dazu auch die presse einschalten. wie z.b. das mdr bei uns (ein fall für escher) und pro7 taff (haben schon darüber berichtet) sowie sat1 (akte 07)


----------



## Captain Picard (28 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



enrico schrieb:


> ich werde dazu auch die presse einschalten. wie z.b. das mdr bei uns (ein fall für escher) und pro7 taff (haben schon darüber berichtet) sowie sat1 (akte 07)


kannst ja mal drauf  hinweisen, wielange das schon läuft 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=35181
das erste Posting hier am 04.03.*2005 *


----------



## enrico (28 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob es möglich ist den brief der staatsanwaltschaft hier reinzusetzen. da es einige sehr schöne aussagen der staatsanwaltschaft darin gibt, die mir nicht begreiflich sind.z.b. der satz: es ist der Unterzeichnerin bisher allerdings nicht bekannt geworden , das die FA. MC MULTIMEDIA ihre Forderungen eingeklagt hätte.

 oder : Eine Einziehung durch die Telefonrechnung findet nicht statt, so das die Anrufe grundsätzlich auch mit einem Prepaid-Handy geführt werden können.


 oder: Ein etwaiger Rückruf der FA. MC MULTIMEDIA bei den Anschlußinhaber unter der Legende eines Gewinnversprechens , der Zeitlich nach dem Sextelefonat erfolgt, dient lediglich der Anschlußinhaberermittlung zwecks Rechnungsstellung und erfüllt den Betrugsstraftatbestand nich, da in diesem zusammenhang keine Vermögensverfügung getroffen wird.

 seit wann bekommt man für ein prepaid handy eine rechnung zugeschickt? denn so schreibt es die STA auch.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



enrico schrieb:


> z.b. der satz: es ist der Unterzeichnerin bisher allerdings nicht bekannt geworden , das die FA. MC MULTIMEDIA ihre Forderungen eingeklagt hätte.


hat sie auch nicht....


enrico schrieb:


> seit wann bekommt man für ein prepaid handy eine rechnung zugeschickt? denn so schreibt es die STA auch.


nicht automatisch, aber auf Wunsch


----------



## peanuts (28 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Genau das tut enrico und zwar zivilrechtlich gegenüber MCM. Dem Inkassoladen dürfte
> kaum an die Karre fahren zu sein . Strafrechtlich sollte wohl endgültig geklärt sein,
> dass dort nichts  drin ist. Jedenfalls laut STA Fulda
> Was bitte schwebt dir sonst vor?


Beschwerde beim Amtsgericht, Feststellungsklage. Wenn der MCM Betrug nachzuweisen wäre, könnte man auch an Geldwäsche denken. Ich nehme auch gerne Vorschläge entgegen


----------



## enrico (28 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



peanuts schrieb:


> Beschwerde beim Amtsgericht, Feststellungsklage. Wenn der MCM Betrug nachzuweisen wäre, könnte man auch an Geldwäsche denken. Ich nehme auch gerne Vorschläge entgegen



ich glaube, dass es das ist,  was ich gerade vorhabe. ich habe geschrieben dass ich einen Widerspruch gegen die Einstellung des Verfahrens mache und eine negative Feststellungsklage.

ich habe jetzt eine Produktionsfirma von zdf erreicht, die sich schonmal mit mc multimedia auseinandergesetzt haben, sie wollen nochmal darüber sprechen und wahrscheinlich auch nochmal was bringen. desweiteren habe ich auch an sterntv geschrieben. andere habe ich bisher noch nicht erreicht, werde aber versuchen noch das mdr und pro7 einzuschalten


----------



## Teufelin (29 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Guten Morgen! Ich bekam Mo.. Post, mit 5  aufgeführten Nummern, eine muß-sollte es sein und 60 € bitte. Allerdings steht bei mir oben drüber TRCte.....(Großl...).
Geld darf ich senden an Petersb... oder einen Nachnamen mit H. Gut .Man riet mir um einen Überblick zubekommen, alles zulesen hier im Forum. Was ich jetzt bis gestern -besser heute morgen halb 2) auch tat.Ich benötige einige klare Auskünfte , weil das las ich nicht rauß.
1.Steht bei den Nummern (Zeitungen usw.)ein Hinweis was für Kosten entstehen? 
2..wird eine Angabe wärend des Gespräches gemacht, über kosten von sek. 3,....oder so ähnlich.?
3.Gibt es da Unterschiede bei den Nummern, generell?

Viele Wege ans ziel und machmal der Einfachste.Ich hoffe nach der Beantwortung,mehr schreiben zu können.


----------



## Reducal (29 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Teufelin schrieb:


> 1.Steht bei den Nummern (Zeitungen usw.)ein Hinweis was für Kosten entstehen?


Nein, wie man an diesem Beispiel gut erkennen kann: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=107852#post107852



Teufelin schrieb:


> 2..wird eine Angabe wärend des Gespräches gemacht, über kosten von sek. 3,....oder so ähnlich.


Beim ersten Anruf an eine der Nummern schon. Ob dieser Kostenhinweis allerdings geeignet ist, einen Vertragsschluss zu untermauern, wage ich zu bezweifeln.



Teufelin schrieb:


> 3.Gibt es da Unterschiede bei den Nummern, generell?


Ob bei den einzelnen Nummern, weiß ich nicht. Es gibt aber unterschiedliche Reaktionen der Technik (verschiedene Ansagen), wenn man mit unterdrückter Nummer anruft oder die Nummer von der Technik erkannt werden kann.


----------



## peanuts (29 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Teufelin schrieb:


> Geld darf ich senden an Petersb... oder einen Nachnamen mit H. Gut .



Geld per Nachnahme schicken hat was. Steuerhinterziehung ist da Tür und Tor geöffnet...


----------



## enrico (29 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo leutz,

ich habe gerade ein Anruf von der Produktionsfirma von Pro7 und ZDF bekommen, Sie versuchen nochmal die Erlaubnis zu bekommen und wollen sich bei mir nochmal melden. Sie schauen sich auch hier im Forum um.

Mfg Enrico

Ps: Akte07 auf Sat1 habe ich nun auch angeschrieben


----------



## carkons (30 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Gut gemacht enrico, super Einsatz! :thumb: :respekt: 

Viele Grüße
Carkons :sun:


----------



## Girgel (30 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



enrico schrieb:


> Hallo leutz,
> 
> ich habe gerade ein Anruf von der Produktionsfirma von Pro7 und ZDF bekommen, Sie versuchen nochmal die Erlaubnis zu bekommen und wollen sich bei mir nochmal melden. Sie schauen sich auch hier im Forum um.
> 
> ...



Kleiner Tip:

Schaut  mal in den Postings von Adele nach, was sie so seinerzeit unternommen hat und was dabei rausgekommen ist..................

Akte 07 hat auch schon über den Fall berichtet.


----------



## Adele (30 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

MCMultimedia und kein Ende, das ist schon gebetsmühlenartig. Da fragen sich Naivchen wie ich, was eigentlich bei der hessischen Staatsanwaltschaft los ist und wieso man Frau H. nicht das Handwerk legen kann oder will.... Dennoch freue ich mich, dass auch in meinem Käseblatt zunehmend vor Geschäftsmethoden in MCM-Manier gewarnt wird.


----------



## joehanne (3 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Tja auch wenn es schon zig male hier diskutiert worden ist, hätte ich da doch nochmal ne Frage:

Muss oder sollte ich da vorher was unternehmen, denn ich hab jetzt auch die ersten Rechnungen bekommen, doch bevor sich Allinkasso einschaltet, oder drohen die nur und nicht mehr??


----------



## Reducal (3 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Das kannst du halten, wie du magst. Den Rechnungslauf wirst du mit Gegenschreiben nicht aufhalten - ob die aber Geld von dir sehen, liegt ganz an dir allein.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



joehanne schrieb:


> , oder drohen die nur und nicht mehr??


hast du irgendwo gelesen, dass  mehr als    bedrucktes Papier versandt wurde?


----------



## atina (3 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



joehanne schrieb:


> Tja auch wenn es schon zig male hier diskutiert worden ist, hätte ich da doch nochmal ne Frage:
> 
> Muss oder sollte ich da vorher was unternehmen, denn ich hab jetzt auch die ersten Rechnungen bekommen, doch bevor sich Allinkasso einschaltet, oder drohen die nur und nicht mehr??


@joehanne
Hi, mach eine Strafanzeige bei deiner Polizeibehörde dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite, so sagte mir mein Polizist der meine Anzeige aufnahm. Ob dabei etwas rauskommt kann er nicht sagen. Da diese schon öfter aus irgendwelchen Gründen auch immer eingestellt wurden.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



atina schrieb:


> Polizeibehörde dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite, so sagte mir mein Polizist der meine Anzeige aufnahm.


Was soll das für einen Sinn machen? (Ich geb es langsam auf, immer dasselbe  herzubeten)  Eine Anzeige ist Strafrecht, eine Forderung  Zivilrecht. 
Die STA Fulda  weigert sich konsequent, Anklage zu erheben. Sag das deinem Polizisten. Was die Forderung betrifft, auch das ist in den beiden Threads hunderte Male durchgekaut worden. Lesen müßt ihr schon alleine.


----------



## enrico (3 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

jo die anzeigen werden ständig eingestellt. das beste ist eine negative feststellungsklage, die werde ich, nachdem ich heute mit meinen anwalt gesprochen habe auch machen.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



enrico schrieb:


> jo die anzeigen werden ständig eingestellt. das beste ist eine negative feststellungsklage, die werde ich, nachdem ich heute mit meinen anwalt gesprochen habe auch machen.


:thumb: :dafuer:


----------



## Stitch (3 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Huhu alle zusammen!

Habe am 06.02.2007 das erste (und bis jetzt das letzte) Schreiben von Allinkasso bekommen. Seit ich dort angerufen habe (am 10.02.07) und gesagt habe ich würde sie mit anzeigen wegen versuchten Betruges ist nichts mehr gekommen! 

Bin mal echt gespannt! Also immer den Kopf hoch und weiter :sun:


----------



## peanuts (3 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Stitch schrieb:


> Huhu alle zusammen!
> 
> Habe am 06.02.2007 das erste (und bis jetzt das letzte) Schreiben von Allinkasso bekommen. Seit ich dort angerufen habe (am 10.02.07) und gesagt habe ich würde sie mit anzeigen wegen versuchten Betruges ist nichts mehr gekommen!
> 
> Bin mal echt gespannt! Also immer den Kopf hoch und weiter :sun:



Waaas? Die wollen nicht mehr mitspielen? Ist doch unfair, echt


----------



## peter1304 (4 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

das finde ich aber schade. habe ja nichts mehr zum schmunzeln:-p :-p 
gruß aus berlin
peter


----------



## enrico (4 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

jo das wundert mich auch, nachdem ich allinkasso anfang februar bescheidgegeben habe das ich sie mit angezeigt habe ist auch bei mir nichts mehr gekommen.

gestern war ich ja bei meinen anwalt. er meinte, das ich erstmal nicht die negative feststellungsklage machen soll, weil ich keine rechtsschutzversicherung habe und das mit der prozesskostenbeihilfe nicht so gut ist, denn wenn ich in den zeitraum arbeit finden würde, muß ich alles zurückzahlen. er fordert jetzt die nette dame auf, es doch einzuklagen, denn dann muß sie es vor gericht beweisen. 

also, wer eine rechtschutzversicherung hat, kann ohne bedenken eine negative feststellungsklage machen. denn da fallen definitiv keine kosten für einen selbst an.

ich werde jetzt mit mein anwalt abwarten was passiert, denn ich hab kein bock wegen der firma noch mehr geld zu verlieren.

ich bleibe euch aber hier treu, werde weiterhin an den fehrnsehsendern drann bleiben und euch auch informieren wie es bei mir weitergeht.

mfg enrico


----------



## enrico (4 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

wollte nur schnell bekannt geben, das sterntv mir gerade abgesagt hat. leider können sie das thema nicht noch einmal aufnehmen.

mfg enrico


----------



## peanuts (4 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Ich hab zwar keine Rechtsschutzversicherung aber eine gut gefüllte Kriegskasse. Wenn die geschätzte Frau H. aus M. nicht zügig mit der angemahnten Aktivlegitimation rüber kommt, werde ich meinen Anwalt in Marsch setzen.


----------



## technofreak (5 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Diskussionen  über artgerechte Haltung eines Ehegatten
können hier fortgesetzt werden 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=47224


----------



## Stitch (5 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



technofreak schrieb:


> Diskussionen  über artgerechte Haltung eines Ehegatten
> können hier fortgesetzt werden
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=47224



Danke lieber technofreak, 

für alle die es nicht verstanden haben... es war reine Ironie...
Entschuldigung!


----------



## seoK (14 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

hallo Ihr mitbetroffen,

habe heute post von TRC bekommen und wollte euch mal um rat fragen....

und zwar muss ich aber warscheinlich im Urschleim anfangen  

Mein kleiner Bruder (16) hat mit seinem D2-Prepaid Telefon mit eingeschalteter nummer bei oben genannter Firma angerunfen (keinen namen und keine adresse angegeben) So wie er mir erzählt hat hat 1oder 2 tage später jemand angerufen (unbekannte nummer) und meinter er hätte etwas gewonnen ... sie bräuchten nur noch seine adresse die er natürlich bereitwillig rausgerückt hat ...:wall: 
er hatte auch was gewonnen und zwar ne RECHNUNG :scherzkeks:

(im groben und ganzen stand drin 60€ zahlen 8 tage zeit ...) was laut meinem Kentnissstand schonmal nicht rechtens ist ... WIEDERSPRUCH eingelegt

keine reaktion sondern MAHNUNG (30€ gebühren)

heute mache ich den Briefkasten auf und was finde ich post von TRC



> --------------------------------------------------
> Briefkopf ...
> 
> 
> ...


zu dem Schreiben lag ein weiteres Blatt mit der Überschrift Personalstammblatt mit der Adresse usw. meines Bruders ...

unter dem Punkt existent Sonstiges Beihilfe/Telef. Anschluß-Inh. steht Leerer Einschreibebrief

bei Strafanzeige ist ein X und bei Beweismittel/ Prüfung: b) c) d) und h) ist auch ein X

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich am besten weiter vorgehen soll ...:-?


----------



## peanuts (14 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



seoK schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich am besten weiter vorgehen soll ...:-?


Nein, das wäre unerlaubte Rechtsberatung. Ich kann dir nur sagen, wie's wahrscheinlich weiter geht. Es dürften noch ein, zwei Mahnschreiben von TRC kommen, dann bekommst du Post von Allinkasso München. Natürlich hauen die dann auch Mahngebühren oben drauf.

Meine Reaktion auf das Schreiben der "Space Collect" kannst du hier http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=189579&postcount=1016 nachlesen.

Nachdem ich bisher keine Antwort bekommen habe, habe ich vor einer Woche nachgelegt:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> mit Schreiben vom 22.03.2007 berühmen Sie sich einer Forderung aus abgetretenem Recht über EUR 245,11. Mit Schreiben vom 26.03.2007 habe ich sie darauf hin aufgefordert, Ihre Aktivlegitimation nachzuweisen. Leider sind die geforderten Dokumente bis heute nicht hier eingegangen. Ich fordere Sie zum letzten Mal auf, die angebliche Bevollmächtigung bzw. Abtretung durch Ihre Mandantschaft nachzuweisen Hierzu setze ich Ihnen eine Frist bis zum
> 
> ...


Bis heute hat sich der Laden nicht gerührt, diese Woche war auch telefonisch oder per Fax niemand erreichbar. Naja, eine Woche Zeit haben sie ja noch.


----------



## seoK (15 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

hab mich mal mit ner Jura Studentin unterhalten und sie meint man könnte eventuell gegen sie vorgehen wegen

1. Keiner Preisansage
2. Kein Preis auf Ansage

und wegen Formerfordernissen bei Elektronisch erstellten Briefen (keine Unterschrift bzw der Hinweis das es keine benötigt)

ist das richtig??


----------



## jupp11 (15 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Was stellst du dir  den unter "vorgehen" vor?  Strafanzeige, kannste vergessen.
Eine Forderung erheben? Wegen was denn? Die wollen was von dir, so what.

 Entweder sie begründen ihre Forderung vor Gericht (mit vorherigem gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid), 
etwas noch nie passiert ist, oder du gehst in die Offensive und erhebst negative Feststellungsklage. 

Alles hier im Thread nachzulesen. Das Rad  muß nicht ständig  neu erfunden werden.


----------



## seoK (15 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Was stellst du dir  den unter "vorgehen" vor?  Strafanzeige, kannste vergessen.


Warum das denn?


----------



## Reducal (15 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

...weil die Firma anscheinend von den für sie zuständigen Behörden einen Freifahrtschein bezogen haben und das Thema an sich noch viel komplizierter ist, als man meinen mag.


----------



## seoK (15 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Ich habe von jemandem gehört das TRC in der Bild ne Anzeige (sex-Hotline) hatte ... vieleicht interessiert sich ja die Bild dafür was sie dort abdrucken ... die sind ja eigentlich für alles offen


----------



## jupp11 (16 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



seoK schrieb:


> Warum das denn?


wenn du den Thread gelesen hättest, wüßtest du es 


seoK schrieb:


> Ich habe von jemandem gehört das TRC in der Bild ne Anzeige (sex-Hotline) hatte ... vieleicht interessiert sich ja die Bild dafür was sie dort abdrucken ... die sind ja eigentlich für alles offen


glaube ich kaum


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Anzeigen in der BILD? Nicht nur da... Aber was steht da in der Signatur eines Branchenkenners in einem Branchenforum? Geld stinkt nicht...
BILD Dir Deine Meinung...


----------



## seoK (17 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

meines Wissens war die Anzeige in der Bild am 09.02.2007 definitiv im Kreis Merseburg drin !!! Es stand kein Minuten / Anrufpreis dabei und es wurde keine Preisansage am telefon gemacht !!!!
könnte man damit was anfangen?


----------



## jupp11 (17 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



seoK schrieb:


> könnte man damit was anfangen?


Nochmal was willst du damit anfangen? Das ist seit mindesten zwei Jahren bekannt. 
Zu dem Zeitpunkt beginnt hier im Forum der Thread Nr 1 zu dem Thema.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=35181
Die STA Fulda weigert sich beharrlich irgendetwas zu unternehmen. Damit ist strafrechtlich
absolut nichts "drin".
Du bist auf dich gestellt um es ganz deutlich zu sagen, die Hinweise was du zivilrechtlich 
unternehmen  kannst sind bis zum Abwinken in diesem Thread aufgeführt. Tu dir und uns
 den Gefallen und lies ihn endlich mal gründlich durch.


----------



## peanuts (22 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Die Allinkasso will offensichtlich nicht mehr mitspielen und stellt sich tot. 

Auf meine beiden Schreiben mit der Aufforderung die Aktivlegitimation nachzuweisen (http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=189579&postcount=1016 und http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=191629&postcount=1054) kam keinerlei Reaktion. Das lässt tief blicken. Entweder ist die Allinkasso nicht in der Lage, Vollmacht und Abtretung vorzulegen oder es ist ihnen die Mühe nicht Wert.

Beide Schreiben wurden per Post _und_ Fax an Allinkasso gesendet.

Die Beschwerde beim Präsidenten des Amtsgerichts München über dieses saubere Inkasso-Unternehmen ist in Vorbereitung. Desweiteren werde ich die Allinkasso auffordern, umfassenden Forderungsverzicht zu erklären.


----------



## peanuts (24 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hier die Aufforderung an die Allinkasso, Forderungsverzicht zu erklären.



> Allinkasso GmbH
> ...
> 81925 München
> 
> ...


Ich hab's diesmal nur noch gefaxt. Umschlag und Porto sind doch viel zu schade für diese Bude... Ich rechne auch nicht mit einer Antwort.

Meine Beschwerde an den Präsidenten des AG München ist in Arbeit. Hierzu bräuchte ich noch ein wenig Futter (ladungsfähige Anschrift der MC Multimedia, Aktenzeichen der StA Fulda etc.), gerne per PN.


----------



## Conaldo77 (25 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo,

bei mir war es die freundliche Dame von der Baumarktzentrale zu Köln, die mir einen Gutschein über 100 €, der für alle Baumärkte gilt:-D , als Gewinn versprach, wofür sie natürlich meine Adresse brauchte, und diese dank meiner geistigen Umnachtung zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch bekam. 

Bin jetzt seit 2,5 h am lesen.

Hiermit möchte ich mich bei all Jenen bedanken, die sich die Mühe gemacht haben, immer so ausführlich zu antworten.

Das weitere Vorgehen ist mir nun, nach anfänglicher Verwirrung, mehr als klar.

An alle Newbies: UNBEDINGT DEN THREAD VON BEGINN AN LESEN, LIEST SICH TEILWEISE WIE EIN KRIMI UND IST ZUDEM ÄUSSERST ERKENNTNISREICH:::


----------



## atina (25 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hi an alle, hab zum wiederholten male Mahnung bekommen. Zum einen was mir aufgefallen ist, ist die Straße zum ersten mal richtig geschrieben. Zum Text: trotz merhmaliger Mahnungen/Zahlungsaufforderungen haben sie keine Zahlung geleistet. Das werden wir nicht weiter hinnehmen.
Wir gehen davon aus, dass sie gerichtliche Schritte wünschen.

Dachte das ich schon ein schreiben von allinkasko beim letzten mal bekam, aber es war nur ein Pc Druck von der besagten Firma so eine Art Verbindungsnachweiß ihrer seits.

Bin ich jetzt soweit daß, beim nächsten schreiben allinkasko schreibt?????
Danke grüße aus Bayern


----------



## peanuts (25 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



atina schrieb:


> Bin ich jetzt soweit daß, beim nächsten schreiben allinkasko schreibt?????
> Danke grüße aus Bayern


Yep, ca. in 2 Wochen isses soweit  Bei mir lagen 10 Tage dazwischen. 

Du weisst, was dann zu tun ist...


----------



## Stitch (25 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Ich hab immer noch nichts... seit 06. Februar 2007 

bin fast traurig darüber....


----------



## Geisterfrank (25 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Guten Abend !

Endlich habe ich erfreuliche Nachricht, denn heute habe ich das Versäumnisurteil unseres Amtsgerichts erhalten und wie kann es anders sein ich habe auf der ganzen Linie Recht bekommen. Ich hänge das Urteil mit dran, dass es jeder schwarz auf weiß lesen kann dass man sich erfolgreich gegen solche Firmen wehren sollte und auch Erfolg hat!
Bedanken möchte ich mich in diesem Zusammenhang bei Technofreak und Girgel sowie den Cap. die mich bei dieser Sache immer unterstützt und auch motiviert haben. Deshalb:  -D :-D :-D 

Viele Grüße aus Thüringen!
Geisterfrank


----------



## peanuts (25 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf und vielen Dank für deinen Einsatz. Mal sehen wie weit ich mit Allinkasso komme


----------



## technofreak (25 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> Bedanken möchte ich mich in diesem Zusammenhang bei Technofreak und Girgel sowie den Cap. die mich bei dieser Sache immer unterstützt und auch motiviert haben. Deshalb:  -D :-D :-D
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Thüringen!
> Geisterfrank


Das ist unser schönster Lohn, wenn ein User auf voller "Breitseite" sein Recht bekommt.
Mögen viele deinem  Beispiel folgen und den Herrschaften das Geschäft vermiesen. :thumb:


----------



## Captain Picard (25 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Das ist doch mal ein Grund zum Feiern  :respekt: :magic:


----------



## Der Jurist (25 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

@ Geisterfrank

:tach: :magic:  :thumb:

für die Gegenseite
:splat: :bash:


----------



## Timster (25 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> ... Endlich habe ich erfreuliche Nachricht, denn heute habe ich das Versäumnisurteil unseres Amtsgerichts erhalten und wie kann es anders sein ich habe auf der ganzen Linie Recht bekommen. ...



Gratulation! :respekt:


----------



## carkons (25 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Klasse Geisterfrank,

du hast die Sache super couragiert durchgezogen. Wirklich allen Respekt dafür!!! 
Das motiviert ja absolut zum nachmachen. Hoffentlich sind noch viele so entschlossen, dann wird unseren 'Freunden' das Wasser finanziell abgegraben.

Grüße aus Mainfranken,
Carkons


----------



## technofreak (26 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



carkons schrieb:


> Klasse Geisterfrank,
> 
> du hast die Sache super couragiert durchgezogen.


Girgel gebührt dabei besonderer Dank und Anerkennung, da er der erste war, der es  durchgezogen
 hat und   den Beweis geliefert hat, dass er möglich ist, sich erfolgreich gegen 
dieses "System" zu wehren


----------



## Girgel (27 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo geisterfrank,

erst einmal auch von mir ein dickes, fettes Lob!!!!!!!!!!!

Endlich hat auch einmal jemand, bei dem der Sachverhalt nicht so klar war,  wie bei mir, die neg. Feststellungsklage erfolgreich durchgezogen!!

Es war zu erwarten, dass auch in Deinem Fall die MCM schmälich kneift und sich lieber ein Versäumnisurteil einhandelt, als vor Gericht Detailfragen, wie z.B. Anspruchsgrundlage, klären zu lassen.

Aber auch Dein Versäumnisurteil ist ein Erfolg auf ganzer Linie, zeigt es doch, dass die MCM offensichtlich -trotz Einsatz eines höchst befähigten Anwaltes -keinerlei Möglichkeit sieht ihre (unberechtigten) Forderungen durchzusetzen.

Ich hoffe es, dass sich nach Deinem so erfreulichen Einsatz sich jetzt endlich genügend andere Betroffene aufraffen, diesen Weg zu gehen und diesen netten Menschen ihr Geschäftskonzept zu vermiesen, indem sie der MCM finanziell das Wasser abgraben.

Spätestens jetzt müsste es auch den Langsamsten (STA Fulda) dämmern, dass die MCM versucht, sich unrechtmäßig Vermögensvorteile zu verschaffen!!

Es stellt sich mir daher noch die Frage, ob es nicht doch noch gelingt, die zust. Behörde in Fulda dazu zu bewegen, sich der Sache anzunehmen.

Was meint Ihr dazu????

Viele Grüsse aus Unterfranken

Girgel


----------



## peanuts (27 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Vollste Zustimmung. Allerdings werde ich mir zunächst die Allinkasso vorknöpfen. Die meinen wohl auch, die Angelegenheit aussitzen zu können. Bisher haben die auf meine gesetzte Fristen zum Nachweis der Aktivlegitimation nicht reagiert.


----------



## Geisterfrank (27 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Girgel schrieb:


> Es stellt sich mir daher noch die Frage, ob es nicht doch noch gelingt, die zust. Behörde in Fulda dazu zu bewegen, sich der Sache anzunehmen.


Guten Abend !

Ich glaube eher nicht daran, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda dieses Thema ernsthaft aufgreift, denn ich habe am Anfang meines Verfahrens im Dezember 06 auch Anzeige gestellt und habe bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nichts gehört.Ich sehe auch kleinen Sinn darin das Versäumnisurteil in Kopie an die Staatsanwaltschaft zu senden, weil dass ja mit dem Strafrecht nichts zu tun hat.Oder wäre es   für den bearbeitenden Staatsanwalt von Bedeutung zu wissen, dass ich im Zivilrecht das Verfahren gewonnen habe?????
Ich glaube jetzt sind unsere Juristen wieder am Zug.

Viele Grüße aus Thüringen!
Geisterfrank


----------



## Der Jurist (28 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Ein Urteil im Zivilverfahren, aus dem sich gewissermaßen ergibt, dass zivilrechtlich nie und nimmer ein Anspruch bestand, müsste auch Auswirkung auf das Verfahren bei der StA haben.
Problem ist nur, wenn es nur zum Aktenzeichen überreicht wird, sieht es keiner außer dem, der eingestellt hat. Der sieht das weiterhin so wie bisher.

Leiter der StA Fulda oder falls Beschwerde eingelegt war, den Generalstaatsanwaltschaft beglücken.
sonst als den Leiter:
An den 
Leitender Oberstaatsanwalt 
als Behördenleiter der
Staatsanwaltschaft bei dem Landgericht Fulda
Am Rosengarten 4
36037 Fulda


----------



## Insider (28 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> ...dass zivilrechtlich nie und nimmer ein Anspruch bestand, müsste auch Auswirkung auf das Verfahren bei der StA haben.


Der Meinung bin ich auch. Insbesondere kann man Unternehmen unter dieser Betrachtung durchaus eine gewerbsmäßige Strafbarkeit ihrer Geschäftshandlung unterstellen, da sie ihr Produkt systematisch auf Täuschung ausgelegt haben und dabei dafür verantwortlich sind, dass eben niemand getäuscht wird.
Diese Meinung vertrete ich übrigens bei den meisten hier im Forum diskutierten Problemen, insbesondere den Abofallen. Nur leider ist es schwer, mit dieser Auffassung bei Entscheidungsträgern Gehör zu finden - warum das so ist, ist zwar nachvollziehbar aber für mich nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## peanuts (28 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Ok, dann her mit den Aktenzeichen. Ich schreibe gerade meine Beschwerde an den Präsidenten des AG München gegen die "Space Collect" und brauch noch ein wenig Futter. :smile:


----------



## Geisterfrank (28 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Guten Tag,

@ Der Jurist

Vielen Dank für die Antwort! Ich werde ein Schreiben an den Leitenden Oberstaatsanwalt Fulda schicken  mit einer Kopie des Versäumnisurteils, und dann bin ich mal gespannt ob da was bei rauskommt. Ist der eigentlich verpflichtet mir zumindestens zu antworten, oder kann er das Ganze trotzdem geschickt unter den Tisch fallen lassen?


Viele Grüße aus Thüringen !
Geisterfrank


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> ...ein Schreiben an den Leitenden Oberstaatsanwalt Fulda schicken...


War deine Anzeige schon in Fulda? Wenn ja dann hast du entsprechende Aktenzeichen. Ansonsten müsste deine alte Anzeige auf den Aktenzeichen in Thüringen aufbauen und der Widerspruch zur Einstellung des Verfahrens an den dortigen OStA gerichtet werden oder du erstattest einfach eine neue Anzeige in Fulda. Letzteres hat aber den Nachteil, dass die wahrscheinlich erstmal wieder von einem einfachen StA oder Amtsanwalt in Fulda abgearbeitet wird und du erst nach deren Einstellung dich wirkungsvoll an den OStA wenden kannst.


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (29 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> Ist der eigentlich verpflichtet mir zumindestens zu antworten, oder kann er das Ganze trotzdem geschickt unter den Tisch fallen lassen?


Das kann er dann nicht mehr, wenn du eine Kopie deines Schreibens samt aller bohrenden Fragen an die Fuldaer Zeitung schickst und die für den Fall zu interessieren sind. Wenn er dir nicht antwortet: der Presse gegenüber wird er sich irgendwie äußern müssen.

Schicke der Zeitung eine Kopie, erwähne das auch im Brief und rufe nach ein, zwei Tagen in der Redaktion an.

Wuschel


----------



## Der Jurist (30 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> ....  oder kann er das Ganze trotzdem geschickt unter den Tisch fallen lassen?  ....


.... bitte ich, mich über den Ausgang des Verfahrens zu unterrichten.


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (30 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> .... bitte ich, mich über den Ausgang des Verfahrens zu unterrichten.


Müsste im Normalfall funktionieren. Ich hatte bei meinem gestrigen Beitrag eher an Protektion gedacht, wollte es aber vorsichtshalber nicht schreiben.

In so einem Fall kann öffentlicher Druck sehr wirksam sein - aber beweisen lässt sich ein Protektionsverdacht nur ganz selten.

Wuschel


----------



## Resse (2 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Zu dieser ominösen Firma TRCTelemedia habe ich eine Frage. Ich betreue einen alten Herrn, welcher nun schon zum zweiten mal eine Rechnung von diesen erhält. 

Wo kann ich mich hinwenden, damit der alte Herr nicht weiter geschädigt wird.

Können sie mir näheres zu dieser "Firma" mitteilen, da ich davon ausgehe, dass hier [ edit] im großen Stil betrieben wird.

mfg


----------



## Reducal (2 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Was heißt "geschädigt"? Kann es sein, dass der ältere Herr Anrufe zu Telefonerotik getätigt hat oder schließen sie dass in jedem Fall aus? Darüber hinaus gibt es keine Stelle, die den Herrn offiziell vor weiteren Schreiben bewahrt, das ist zwar sehr unbequem aber nicht zu ändern.


----------



## peanuts (2 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Die offizielle Stelle heisst "Amtsgericht" und die Prozedur "negative Feststellungsklage".


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Resse schrieb:


> Können sie mir näheres zu dieser "Firma" mitteilen, da ich davon ausgehe, dass hier [ edit] im großen Stil betrieben wird.


Die beiden Threads lesen, es steht alles wissenswerte drin  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=35181
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38081


Reducal schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der ältere Herr Anrufe zu Telefonerotik getätigt hat


solche Unterstellungen/Hypothesen  sind wenig hilfreich 


peanuts schrieb:


> Die offizielle Stelle heisst "Amtsgericht" und die Prozedur "negative Feststellungsklage".


ACK


----------



## Flipps-81 (15 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



amsl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hab auch den Weg in euer Forum gefunden und natürlich, wie könnte es anders sein auch ein paar Fragen an euch.
> 
> ...


HALLO!
Habe Heute genau wie dein Bruder eine Rechnung über 60Euro bekommen.
kann ich etwas machen?
Mfg. Tobias


----------



## conair2004 (15 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hier eine Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale zum Thema:
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/UNIQ117924821932273/link306672A.html


----------



## Immo (15 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



conair2004 schrieb:


> Hier eine Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale zum Thema:
> http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/UNIQ117924821932273/link306672A.html


das ist ja höchst interessant:  


			
				Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Firma (MC Multimedia  ) wurde mit Urteil vom 04.12.2006 des Landgerichtes Fulda untersagt, Ortsrufnummern oder Mobilfunknummern ohne Preisangabe für Werbezwecke für Sextelefonate zu nutzen.


Das dürfte mit  erklären, warum die negativen Feststellungsklagen von Girgel und Geisterfrank  so völlig problemlos durchgingen.


----------



## Immo (15 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Flipps-81 schrieb:


> HALLO!
> Habe Heute genau wie dein Bruder eine Rechnung über 60Euro bekommen.
> kann ich etwas machen?
> Mfg. Tobias



Den Thread lesen. Es stellt alles, aber auch alles drin, was es dazu zu sagen gibt 
Einzelauskunft wäre unerlaubte Rechtsberatung.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## Girgel (16 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Immo schrieb:


> Das dürfte mit  erklären, warum die negativen Feststellungsklagen von Girgel und Geisterfrank  so völlig problemlos durchgingen.



Die Klagen sind nicht nur problemlos durchgegangen, sondern die freundliche Dame aus Fulda hat sich noch nicht einmal zum Sachverhalt geäußert und sich somit ein Versäumnisurteil eingefangen.

Hier sieht man überdeutlich, dass die MCM/TRC selbst keinerlei Möglichkeit sieht die (erwiesenermaßen ungerechtfertigten) Forderungen einzuklagen.

Der Versuch, sich durch Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, wird in § 263 (1) StGB als Betrug bezeichnet.

Wer absichtlich ganz oder zum Teil verhindert, dass jemand dem Strafgesetz gemäß wegen einer rechtswidrigen Tat bestraft wird, begeht gem. § 258 (1) StGB STRAFVEREITLUNG.

Hat schon einmal jemand in diese Richtung nachgedacht???

Grüsse

Girgel


----------



## Reducal (16 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Strafvereitelung in einem Verfahren gegen sich selbst gibt es nicht - jeder Beschuldigte kann lügen,
 bis sich die Balken biegen  oder so lange nix aussagen, wie er mag.


----------



## Der Jurist (16 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Reducal schrieb:


> Strafvereitelung in einem Verfahren gegen sich selbst gibt es nicht - jeder Beschuldigte kann lügen,
> bis sich die Balken biegen  oder so lange nix aussagen, wie er mag.


Ich glaube Girgel denkt nicht an Frau H, sondern an Amtsträger.


----------



## Reducal (16 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

...na daran denke ich immer wieder, wenn ich Fulda lese. Da gibt es dann noch  die Steigerungsform, nämlich Strafvereitelung im Amt.


----------



## rlinden (17 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo, beisammen.

Ich hatte schon lange nichts mehr von MC Multimedia gehört und dachte mir: "Schau mal, was es Neues gibt".

Na, so viel Neues gibt es ja nicht, außer, daß es offenbar eine neue Firma in Großenlüder gibt. Wo denn da genau? Ich fahre jeden Tag mindestens zweimal an Großenlüder vorbei und könnte problemlos mal abzweigen und mir den Laden anschauen. Bitte um nähere Information!

Ach, noch was: Ich finde es traurig, daß sich viele Leute einfach so veräppeln lassen und bei irgendwelchen Briefen von Inkasso-Firmen gleich die Hosen voll haben. Echt traurig. 

Ich kann auch verstehen, daß der Staatsanwaltschaft in Fulda Untätigkeit vorgeworfen wird, aber jetzt mal ehrlich: Wenn sich die Staatsanwaltschaft mit jeder Firma beschäftigen würde, die Nonsens-Rechnungen in die Welt bläst, dann hätte sie sonst nichts anderes mehr zu tun.


----------



## enrico (17 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

hallo leute,

erstmal noch glückwunsch an frank, freue mich das es bei dir geklappt hat.

bei mir gibt es nichts neues, mein anwalt hat bisher auch noch nichts von der firma erfahren.

und die fehrnsehsender wollen anscheinend auch nichts mehr darüber bringen, von einigen habe ich ne absage erhalten und andere melden sich erst garnicht.

mfg enrico


----------



## Girgel (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...na daran denke ich immer wieder, wenn ich Fulda lese. Da gibt es dann noch  die Steigerungsform, nämlich Strafvereitelung im Amt.



Nur mal so ins Unreine gedacht:

Könnte man so eine Strafvereitelung im Amt nicht auch mal zur Anzeige bringen??   Wäre das nicht einen versuch wert??

Grüsse Girgel


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Girgel schrieb:


> Könnte man so eine Strafvereitelung im Amt nicht auch mal zur Anzeige bringen?



Natürlich! Hierzu wäre der gesamte Vorgang beizufügen, von der Rechnung über Anzeige bis zur Einstellungsverfügung. Im Sachverhalt sollte man darlegen, warum man nun davon ausgeht, dass hier womöglich behördliche Schlamperei oder gar eine gezielte Straftat vorliegt.


----------



## Adele (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Und wer wäre ein potentieller Ansprechpartner für so eine Anzeiger? Wohl kaum das Amtsgericht Fulda und noch nicht einmal die Hessische Staatskanzlei, die mir gegenüber ja ebenfalls das Vorgehen der Fuldaer Richter für korrekt erklärten.


----------



## Immo (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Adele schrieb:


> die mir gegenüber ja ebenfalls das Vorgehen der Fuldaer Richter für korrekt erklärten.


Wieso Richter? Denke es geht um die Strafverfolgungsbehörden oder gibt es ein  Gerichtsurteil, was die Legitimität der Vorgehensweise  des Unternehmens bestätigt?  Ganz im Gegenteil: Ein Gericht in Fulda hat explizit das Vorgehen untersagt 
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/UNIQ117924821932273/link306672A.html


			
				Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Firma (MC Multimedia  ) wurde mit Urteil vom 04.12.2006 des Landgerichtes Fulda untersagt, Ortsrufnummern oder Mobilfunknummern ohne Preisangabe für Werbezwecke für Sextelefonate zu nutzen.


Das dürfte mit  erklären, warum die negativen Feststellungsklagen von Girgel und Geisterfrank  so
 völlig problemlos durchgingen.

Es muß aber auch klar zwischen zivilrechtlichen und strafrechlichen Aspekten unterschieden werden


----------



## Adele (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Dass MCM nun nicht mehr die Nümmerchen verwenden darf, habe ich inzwischen auch mitgekriegt. Mein Schriftverkehr mit der Hessischen Staatskanzlei etc. war im Jahr 2005. Wann genau, weiß ich nicht mehr, da ich alle entsprechenden Unterlagen einem befreundeten Kriminalbeamten überlassen habe, nachdem Allinkasso nach einem entsprechend begründeten scharfen Anschreiben meinerseits meine Mutter letztlich doch in Ruhe ließ.

Aber damit ist für diejenigen, die tatsächlich eine Anzeige wegen Strafvereitelung im Amt starten wollen, die Frage nach einem potentiellen Ansprechpartner immer noch nicht beantwortet.


----------



## Immo (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Adele schrieb:


> Aber damit ist für diejenigen, die tatsächlich eine Anzeige wegen Strafvereitelung im Amt starten wollen, die Frage nach einem potentiellen Ansprechpartner immer noch nicht beantwortet.


Dies  ist in der Tat problematisch
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strafvereitelung


> Problematisch ist jedoch die Vereitelung durch Unterlassen. Dafür müsste der Täter der Strafvereitelung eine Garantenstellung für die Strafverfolgung innehaben. In der Regel obliegt diese Garantenstellung nur den Strafverfolgungsbehörden, sodass in solchen Fällen ohnehin § 258a StGB (Strafvereitelung im Amt) anwendbar wäre.


Grundsätzlich müßte es ebenfalls eine STA sein. Die  Frage ist, welche dafür zuständig wäre.


----------



## peanuts (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Adele schrieb:


> Dass MCM nun nicht mehr die Nümmerchen verwenden darf, habe ich inzwischen auch mitgekriegt.



Gibt's da evtl. ein AZ?


----------



## kop1 (23 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hi also mal eine ganz einfach Frage wenn ich einen Nummer 01805 usw.
angerufen habe wo 3 cent 30 tag jeden tag 1 stunde = 60 euro kosten!
Und ich gleich aufgelegt habe können die mir dann was in Rechnung stellen bzw. von der tele Rechnung abziehen?
Und wenn sie mir eine Rechnung schicken und ich nie Bezahle oder irgendwas machen können die dann was gegen mich machen?

Danke


----------



## Reducal (23 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

...wenn du gleich wieder aufgelegt hast, dann ist deren Maschine wahrscheinlich gar nicht angesprungen. Anscheinend gibt es da einen Vorlauf von so 20-40 Sekunden, erst danach wird die Rechnung ausgelöst. Auf der Telefonrechnung erscheint nur der Posten für die Anwahl der 0180er Nummer. Diese Anbieter setzen aber einen Technik ein, die es ihnen ermöglicht, die Nummer des Anrufers zu erkennen und an den Anschlussinhaber oder irgend jemand anderem, dessen Anschrift durch Rückrufe ermittelt werden, die Rechnung über die angebliche Restforderung zu zu senden - die kommt separat mit der Briefpost.

Da Telefonmehrwertdienste (und was anderes ist das nicht) nach dem TDG über 0900er Nummern in D abgerechnet werden, ist meiner Meinung nach diese Art der Abrechnung über die Nutzung einer anderen Nummerngasse unzulässig. Dass auch die Anbieter (und davon gibt es neben der MCM in D zwischenzeitlich noch einen Sack voll) um die unklaren Lage ihres Geschäftsmodells wissen, zeigt allein die Tatsache, dass hier im Forum noch nie was von einem gerichtlichen Durchsetzen der Forderung zu vernehmen war - im Gegenteil, immer dann, wenn einer zurück schoss und den vermeintlichen Vertrag sich von dem Anbieter über eine negative Feststellungsklage erklären lassen wollte, nahmen in den hier bekannten Fällen die Anbieter ein Versäumnisurteil in Kauf.


----------



## kop1 (23 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Okay danke allso wenn ein Brief kommt mach ich einfach nichts danke danke.


----------



## Immo (23 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Reducal schrieb:


> ist meiner Meinung nach diese Art der Abrechnung über die Nutzung einer anderen Nummerngasse unzulässig.


vor allem nach Meinung des Gerichtes in Fulda 
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/UNIQ117924821932273/link306672A.html


			
				Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Firma (MC Multimedia  ) wurde mit Urteil vom 04.12.2006 des Landgerichtes Fulda untersagt, Ortsrufnummern oder Mobilfunknummern ohne Preisangabe für Werbezwecke für Sextelefonate zu nutzen.


----------



## atina (23 Mai 2007)

*AW: Mrs. Peanuts hat Post bekommen*



peanuts schrieb:


> Die Firma "Space Collect" aus München schreibt:
> 
> 
> Unsere Antwort hierauf:
> ...



Hallo, habe gestern Schreiben von Allinkassso bekommen, allerdings nicht von "Space Collect" so wie Girgel. Sondern Allinkasso GmbH Inkassobüro in München. Es ist haargenau der gleiche Text wie es auch Peanuts schrieb. Arbeitet Fr. H. mit mehreren Büro´s zusammen? Die Anzeige bei der Polizei ist mittlerweile eingestellt worden. Hat jemand nach der Aufforderung von Allinkasso noch mal´s irgendwelche schreiben bekommen? Gruss


----------



## atina (23 Mai 2007)

*AW: Mrs. Peanuts hat Post bekommen*



atina schrieb:


> Hallo, habe gestern Schreiben von Allinkassso bekommen, allerdings nicht von "Space Collect" so wie Girgel. Sondern Allinkasso GmbH Inkassobüro in München. Es ist haargenau der gleiche Text wie es auch Peanuts schrieb. Arbeitet Fr. H. mit mehreren Büro´s zusammen? Die Anzeige bei der Polizei ist mittlerweile eingestellt worden. Hat jemand nach der Aufforderung von Allinkasso noch mal´s irgendwelche schreiben bekommen? Gruss




Hi, SORRY meinte nicht Girgel sondern Peanuts.


----------



## tokake41 (23 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Adele schrieb:


> Dass MCM nun nicht mehr die Nümmerchen verwenden darf, habe ich inzwischen auch mitgekriegt. Mein Schriftverkehr mit der Hessischen Staatskanzlei etc. war im Jahr 2005. Wann genau, weiß ich nicht mehr, da ich alle entsprechenden Unterlagen einem befreundeten Kriminalbeamten überlassen habe, nachdem Allinkasso nach einem entsprechend begründeten scharfen Anschreiben meinerseits meine Mutter letztlich doch in Ruhe ließ.
> 
> Aber damit ist für diejenigen, die tatsächlich eine Anzeige wegen Strafvereitelung im Amt starten wollen, die Frage nach einem potentiellen Ansprechpartner immer noch nicht beantwortet.



Das MCM die Nümmerchen nicht mehr verwenden darf ist schön und gut,doch halten tun die sich aber nicht dran.Die Nummern sind weiterhin in Tageszeitungen veröffentlicht.Toll,wie die sich an Gerichtsurteile halten.Solange diese Leute nicht hinter Schloss und Riegel kommen,werden die,ihre Masche weiter durchziehen.Da helfen auch keine negativen Feststellungsklagen.Die wissen ganz genau,dass nur wenige Leute diesen Schritt machen würden.Es gibt nur eine Möglichkeit.Die Leute von MCM müssen endlich rechtskräftig verurteilt werden und zwar hart.


----------



## Girgel (23 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



tokake41 schrieb:


> .............Da helfen auch keine negativen Feststellungsklagen.



Wenn Du einen besseren Weg weisst, bitte hier veröffentlichen. Dann werden Dir viele
 Betroffene sehr dankbar sein.
Momentan sehe ich zumindest keinen anderen Weg, sich aktiv zur Wehr zu setzen.



tokake41 schrieb:


> ............Es gibt nur eine Möglichkeit.Die Leute von MCM müssen endlich rechtskräftig verurteilt werden und zwar hart.



.............Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang!!  Darüber, wie man die Zuständigen dazu bringen kann, 
Ihren Job zu machen, wird hier schon sehr lange diskutiert. Vielleicht weißt Du ja Rat.........


Grüsse

Girgel


----------



## peanuts (23 Mai 2007)

*AW: Mrs. Peanuts hat Post bekommen*



atina schrieb:


> Hallo, habe gestern Schreiben von Allinkassso bekommen, allerdings nicht von "Space Collect" so wie Girgel. Sondern Allinkasso GmbH Inkassobüro in München. Es ist haargenau der gleiche Text wie es auch Peanuts schrieb. Arbeitet Fr. H. mit mehreren Büro´s zusammen? Die Anzeige bei der Polizei ist mittlerweile eingestellt worden. Hat jemand nach der Aufforderung von Allinkasso noch mal´s irgendwelche schreiben bekommen? Gruss


Herzchen, übersetz mal All Inkasso in's Englische  Davon ab hat sich Allinkasso nicht mehr gerührt. Meine Beschwerde beim Amtsgericht ist in Arbeit...


----------



## Geisterfrank (23 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



tokake41 schrieb:


> Da helfen auch keine negativen Feststellungsklagen.Die wissen ganz genau,dass nur wenige Leute diesen Schritt machen würden.Es gibt nur eine Möglichkeit.Die Leute von MCM müssen endlich rechtskräftig verurteilt werden und zwar hart.



Guten Abend ,

Nun musst Du Dir aber auch die Frage gefallen lassen warum dass so ist? Ich denke die Meisten hier in diesem Forum sind einfach zu faul diesen Schritt zu gehen, denn an den geringen Kosten an dieser Klage kann es nicht liegen. Und wie Girgel und ich es gemacht haben beweisst ja auch, dass diese Klagen problemlos durchgehen mit dem Fazit dass es Frau H. selber an den Geldbeutel geht! Ihr könnt nicht immer nur jammern und Fragen über Fragen stellen wenn im Prinzip schon alles im Thread drin steht. Wenn jeder Betroffene ( allein hier im Forum ) eine neg. Festellungsklage bei seinem Amtsgericht einreichen würde, wäre die gute Frau H. ihr Geschäft in kürzester Zeit los! Darauf zu hoffen, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda irgendwann etwas unternimmt und in unserem Interesse handelt halte ich persönlich mit meinen gemachten Erfahrungen für ziemlich aussichtslos. Aus diesem Grund, Entschuldige Lieber tokake41, finde ich Deinen Beitrag als ziemlich realitätsfern.

Viele Grüße aus Thüringen 
Geisterfrank


----------



## Girgel (24 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

@ geisterfrank:

:thumb:


----------



## tokake41 (24 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> ...
> Entschuldige Lieber tokake41, finde ich Deinen Beitrag als ziemlich realitätsfern.
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Thüringen
> Geisterfrank


Ich finde nicht das mein Beitrag realitätsfremd ist.Die paar Leute die hier im Forum schreiben reichen sicher nicht aus,dass Frau H. ihr Geschäft wegen mehrerer negativen Feststellungsklagen aufgibt.Das ist nämlich realitätsfremd.Es gibt etliche tausende Betroffene,die dieses Forum gar nicht kennen und bezahlen.Im Prinzip ist eure Klage richtig,aber leider für eine angemessene Bestrafung nicht ausreichend.
Viele Grüße tokake41


----------



## Immo (24 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



tokake41 schrieb:


> .Im Prinzip ist eure Klage richtig,aber leider für eine angemessene Bestrafung nicht ausreichend.



Dein Klagelied bzw Racheforderung  ist ja gut und schön aber davon ändert sich gar  nichts. 
Geh doch selber zur STA Fulda  und hau auf den Tisch. Dann wirst du merken, was  es heißt
 gegen die Wand zu rennen.
"Es muaß was gschgn" ist ja gut und schön, aber was handfestes hast du nicht anzubieten.





Girgel schrieb:


> ............Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang!!  Darüber, wie man die Zuständigen dazu bringen kann,
> Ihren Job zu machen, wird hier schon sehr lange diskutiert. Vielleicht weißt Du ja Rat.........


----------



## Girgel (24 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



tokake41 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist eure Klage richtig,aber leider für eine angemessene Bestrafung nicht ausreichend.



Na, wenn da mal nicht wieder jemand Zivil- und Strafrecht durcheinanderwirft.....

Nochmal: Für die von Dir so vehement eingeforderte Bestrafung ( Strafrecht)ist die STA in Fulda zuständig. Die unternimmt bekanntlich nichts und es kann sie auch keiner dazu bewegen..... 

Die Feststellungsklagen regeln nur den zivilrechtlichen Aspekt, mit der angenehmen Begleiterscheinung, dass unserer Frau H. ordentlich Kosten entstehen. Leider kann man momentan offensichtlich nicht mehr unternehmen und gerade deshalb wäre es wichtig, dass möglichst viele Betroffene diesen Weg einschlagen.

Nur jammern und eine "harte Bestrafung" forden bringt garantiert garnichts, ausser, dass Frau H. noch recht lange Ihren Geschäften nachgehen kann.


Grüsse

Girgel


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Wo Girgel Recht hat, hat er Recht. Negative Feststellungsklage ist derzeit das einzige Mittel, das wirklich greift.


----------



## J.D. (26 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo,
auch ich habe vor einem Jahr eine Rechnug von MC erhalten, habe dann über Google dieses Forum entdeckt und aus den Beiträgen bin ich Schlau geworden.
Ich habe nichts bezahlt, obwohl drei Mahnungen von Allinksso kamen, hat mich das einen Dreck gescherrt, nach der dritten Mahnung habe ich denen per Einschreiben selbst eine Rechnung zugesandt, um mir die Mühe und Kosten(grins) erstatten zu lassen. und was kam...nichts mehr. Also , zahlt nichts, was wollen die denn, wenn man ein reines Gewissen hat, die Mahnungen die die schreiben, sind das Papier nicht wert auf dem sie stehen und und an eine gerichtliche Mahnverfügung trauen die sich eh nicht ran.


----------



## Reducal (26 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



J.D. schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts bezahlt, obwohl drei Mahnungen von Allinksso kamen, hat mich das einen Dreck gescherrt, nach der dritten Mahnung kam nichts mehr.


Mehr als drei Mahnläufe sind offensichtlich ohnehin nicht vorgesehen. Noch niemand hat hier von weiteren Beitreibungsversuchen berichtet, das heißt, nach dem dritten Schreiben vom Inkasso ist Schicht im Schacht. Das gilt wohl auch für den jenigen, der kein reines Gewissen hat, da der rechtmäßige Vertragsablauf in jedem Fall sehr umstritten und längst nicht zweifelsfrei ist.


----------



## Immo (26 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das gilt wohl auch für den jenigen, der kein reines Gewissen hat,


Der gesamte Procedere  ist von Anfang an nicht rechtmäßig:
Illegale Werbung für "Dienste" mit  normalen Telefonnummern. 
Was soll also  "nicht reines Gewissen" heißen?


----------



## tokake41 (28 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Immo schrieb:


> Dein Klagelied bzw Racheforderung  ist ja gut und schön aber davon ändert sich gar  nichts.
> Geh doch selber zur STA Fulda  und hau auf den Tisch. Dann wirst du merken, was  es heißt
> gegen die Wand zu rennen.
> "Es muaß was gschgn" ist ja gut und schön, aber was handfestes hast du nicht anzubieten.



Ich möchte nur mal wissen,was Racheforderung mit Gerechtigkeit zu tun hat.
Eine negative Feststellungsklage ist meiner Meinung eher Rache.Unter den Motto"Denen hab ich es aber gezeigt".Ich will die negative Feststellungsklage gar nicht schlecht reden,finde es sogar gut das es Leute gibt ,die sich gegen MCM zur Wehr setzen.Es ist nur traurig,dass die STA Fulda nicht gegen MCM
vorgeht.Das ist leider das entscheidende Problem.


----------



## Timster (28 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



tokake41 schrieb:


> ... Eine negative Feststellungsklage ist meiner Meinung eher Rache. Unter den Motto "Denen hab ich es aber gezeigt". ...


Einspruch: Solche Gefühle mögen vielleicht nach einer erfolgreichen negativen Feststellungsklage aufkommen (nachvollziehbar!), sind aber nicht deren Motivation. Dieser Weg ist schlicht die richtige Art und Weise, sich einer unberechtigten Forderung zu erwehren, die man nicht aussitzen will. Dazu kommt: Es kostet den Verlierer Geld, was sein Geschäftsmodell in Frage stellt, vor allem dann, wenn dieser Weg von vielen beschritten wird.


tokake41 schrieb:


> ... Es ist nur traurig, dass die STA Fulda nicht gegen MCM vorgeht. Das ist leider das entscheidende Problem.


Klar, wäre schön, aber Jammern hilft nix, sondern nur, Eigeninitiative zu ergreifen.


----------



## rlinden (30 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



tokake41 schrieb:


> Eine negative Feststellungsklage ist meiner Meinung eher Rache.Unter den Motto"Denen hab ich es aber gezeigt".Ich will die negative Feststellungsklage gar nicht schlecht reden,finde es sogar gut das es Leute gibt ,die sich gegen MCM zur Wehr setzen.Es ist nur traurig,dass die STA Fulda nicht gegen MCM vorgeht.Das ist leider das entscheidende Problem.


Letztendlich stellt sich doch die etwas ketzerische Frage, wo denn da die Öffentlichkeit geschädigt wurde? Meines Wissens ist niemand von der besagten Firma mit einer Pistole zu Kunden nach Hause gekommen und hat Geld eingesammelt. Nein, die Leute haben von sich aus bezahlt, weil sie irgendeinen Wisch Papier bekommen haben, auf dem "Rechnung" stand.

Ist es strafbar, Rechnungen zu verschicken? Ich glaube: Nein. Es ist grenzwertig, ganz ohne Zweifel, aber ist es strafbar? 

Ganz egal, wie man das nun sieht: das Treiben der Firma sollte gestoppt werden, weil es erstaunlich viele Dummbatzen gibt, die Nummern wählen, die in einer Zeitung abgedruckt sind oder die glauben, man würde sie kostenlos Produkte testen oder Lotto spielen lassen.


----------



## Girgel (30 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



rlinden schrieb:


> Ist es strafbar, Rechnungen zu verschicken? Ich glaube: Nein. Es ist grenzwertig, ganz ohne Zweifel, aber ist es strafbar?



Guckst Du hier: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/stgb/__263.html



rlinden schrieb:


> Meines Wissens ist niemand von der besagten Firma mit einer Pistole zu Kunden nach Hause gekommen und hat Geld eingesammelt. Nein, die Leute haben von sich aus bezahlt, weil sie irgendeinen Wisch Papier bekommen haben, auf dem "Rechnung" stand.



Wird nach Deiner eigenartigen Rechtsauffassung erst jemand geschädigt, wenn er in Wildwestmanier mit Waffen bedroht wird???




rlinden schrieb:


> .........weil es erstaunlich viele Dummbatzen gibt, die Nummern wählen, die in einer Zeitung abgedruckt sind oder die glauben, man würde sie kostenlos Produkte testen oder Lotto spielen lassen.



.....und was ist mit den Leuten, die dort nie angerufen haben und aus Scham oder Angst gezahlt haben??? 

Sind das auch "DUMMBATZEN"?????


----------



## rlinden (30 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Girgel schrieb:


> .....und was ist mit den Leuten, die dort nie angerufen haben und aus Scham oder Angst gezahlt haben???
> 
> Sind das auch "DUMMBATZEN"?????


Was denn wohl sonst?

Wer aus Scham oder Angst Geld auf den Tisch legt, den sollte man entmündigen.


----------



## KatzenHai (30 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Ist ja man gut, dass das Leben so einfach ist und nur in schwarz und weiß statt findet.

Sonst bräuchte man am Ende noch Farbdisplays ...


----------



## kalle71 (30 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo,
ich habe heute drei Rechnungen erhalten der* TRCTTelemedia AG* in Großenlüder, jeweils über *60Euro*, jeweils mit der Info, wann ich ihre Nummer angerufen habe. 

Tatsächlich wurde mein *handy gestohlen*, und auf meinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis tauchen die Nummern passend zur Rechnung auf. Das SIM Karte habe ich erst später sperren lassen, da ich den Verlust erst nicht gemerkt habe. 

Einen Anruf von einer Dame bekam ich auch, mit dem Hinweis, daß mir ein Gewinn zugesandt werden soll, doch meine Adresse bekanntzugeben. (Die wurde in der Rechnung auch prompt falsch geschrieben.

Ich habe das Forum schon durchgeschaut und habe vor auf die Rechnungen nicht zu reagieren. Hat sich für irgendjemanden hier im Forum Passivität auf die Flut von Rechnungen und Mahnungen im Endeffekt als negativ herausgestellt? 

vielen Dank für Antworten,
kalle


----------



## Reducal (31 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



kalle71 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich wurde mein handy gestohlen...
> 
> Einen Anruf von einer Dame bekam ich auch....


...auf das gestohlene Handy? :gruebel:



kalle71 schrieb:


> Hat sich für irgendjemanden hier im Forum Passivität auf die Flut von Rechnungen und Mahnungen im Endeffekt als negativ herausgestellt?


Nein, im Gegenteil! Das scheint die Strategie zu sein, die sich empfehlen lässt.


----------



## Girgel (31 Mai 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



rlinden schrieb:


> Was denn wohl sonst?
> 
> Wer aus Scham oder Angst Geld auf den Tisch legt, den sollte man entmündigen.



@rlinden:

Ist es Dir bekannt, dass der häufigste Grund für eine Entmündigung (heisst heutzutage übrigens rechtliche Betreuung...) eine psychische Erkrankung oder eine geistige Behinderung ist??

Grüsse Girgel


----------



## Geisterfrank (10 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

@rlinden,

Ist dass allen ernstes Deine wirkliche Meinung zu diesem Thema, oder willst Du nur provozieren? Kannst Du Dir vorstellen, dass es Leute hier im Forum gibt die vielleicht nur ihren Spaß haben wollten, und dann auf der ganzen Linie verarscht worden sind. Viele von den Leuten die hier Fragen stellen, suchen Hilfe in diesem Forum und wollen mit Sicherheit nicht solche Stammtischweisheiten lesen.
Ich habe Deine 9 Beiträge hier in diesem Forum gelesen und frage mich : Was willst Du eigentlich hier?? Helfen auf gar keinen Fall! Du kritisierst andere, bietest aber keine konstruktive Lösung an!
Viele wehren sich wenigstens mit mehr oder weniger Erfolg. Versuche bitte in Zukunft weniger pauschal Dein Urteil über Leute zu fällen deren Bewegründe Du nicht nachvollziehen kannst!





rlinden schrieb:


> Wer aus Scham oder Angst Geld auf den Tisch legt, den sollte man entmündigen.



Viele Grüße aus Thüringen!
Geisterfrank

P.S. Entschuldigung dass ich so Spät antworte, ich war die letzten 10 Tage in Rostock!


----------



## Stitch (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo Alle Zusammen... hier bin ich wieder!

Nach langer Funkstille seitens ALLINKASSO (nach Drohung mit Anzeige, wegen versuchten Betruges) kam gestern ein nicht allzu netter Brief.

Aus diesem geht hervor, dass Sie mit allen Mitteln das Geld eintreiben werden!

Also hab ich doch noch nicht meine Ruhe.... war aber immer mal wieder hier um zu schaun, auf welchem Stand wir hier sind!

Jetzt hab ich folgende Fragen: 

1. kann ich eine negative Festellungsklage machen lassen, auch wenn ich keinen Verbindungsnachweis meinerseits habe?

2. mit wieviel Kosten muss ich in etwa rechnen und vorauszahlen? (habe keine Rechtschutzversicherung!)


----------



## Immo (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Stitch schrieb:


> 1. kann ich eine negative Festellungsklage machen lassen, auch wenn ich keinen Verbindungsnachweis meinerseits habe?


Der Gegner  hat Beweise für seine  Forderungen  vorzulegen. 
Du mußt doch nicht deine  Unschuld beweisen.

Was die Kosten betrifft, sind Girgel und Geisterfrank sicher informiert


----------



## Reducal (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Stitch schrieb:


> ....dass Sie mit allen Mitteln das Geld eintreiben werden!


...was sich bislang nur auf streng formulierte Briefe beschränkte - ist so, wie mit Wattebäuschchen zu werfen.


----------



## Stitch (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Sie können wohl nachweisen, dass angerufen wurde... 36 sec.
Laut ihrer Telefonanlage! 

Reicht das oder müssen Sie mehr nachweisen?


----------



## Immo (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Stitch schrieb:


> Sie können wohl nachweisen, dass angerufen wurde... 36 sec.
> Laut ihrer Telefonanlage!


Und  wenn schon.  Was sollte  das beweisen, außer dass angerufen worden wäre. 
Vielleicht hat die Hauskatze die Nummer gewählt :scherzkeks:


----------



## enrico (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

man hat doch bei girgel und geisterfrank gesehen, dass die keinen Mut haben, um zum Gericht zu gehen.

was die Kosten betrifft, kann ich dir leider nichts sagen


----------



## sascha (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Diskussionen zu diesem Thema/Geschäftsmodell laufen hier im Forum seit knapp *zweieinhalb Jahren*. Es gibt *gut 3000 Stellungnahmen*/Beiträge dazu.

Preisfrage: Wie viele davon haben zum Inhalt, dass ein Betroffener vor Gericht gelandet wäre - oder wenigstens einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen hätte?


----------



## Penelope Poe (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



sascha schrieb:


> Preisfrage: Wie viele davon haben zum Inhalt, dass ein Betroffener vor Gericht gelandet wäre - oder wenigstens einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen hätte?



was gibts denn zu gewinnen???


----------



## Immo (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

aus den Fuldaer Nachrichten  vom 02.02.2006

http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=130802

Die Sta Fulda ist eben nicht die Sta Osnabrück (um es ganz vorsichtig auszudrücken) 
Seitdem ist nichts  geschehen. Die Sta sieht es anscheinend noch immer so wie damals.
Ist ja auch ungeheuer bequem.


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Stitch schrieb:


> ...
> 2. mit wieviel Kosten muss ich in etwa rechnen und vorauszahlen? (habe keine Rechtschutzversicherung!)


Das hängt vom Streitwert ab, da mit dem Gerichtskostenrechner  erfährst Du mehr.


----------



## Timster (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



			
				Fuldaer Zeitung schrieb:
			
		

> ... Denn bislang hatte die Fuldaer Staatsanwaltschaft alle Verfahren eingestellt. *Grund: Alle Kläger räumten irgendwann ein, am Telefon in das kostenpflichtige Telefonerotik-Angebot eingewilligt zu haben.* ...


----------



## Reducal (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



			
				Fuldaer Zeitung schrieb:
			
		

> ....am Telefon in das kostenpflichtige Telefonerotik-Angebot eingewilligt zu haben. ...


...in dem man z. B. eine Festnetzummer anruft? Ich glaube zwischenzeitlich, dass es irgendwann mal jemand bei der StA Fulda so richtig zerreißt - und womit? Mit Recht!


----------



## Timster (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Stitch schrieb:


> Sie können wohl nachweisen, dass angerufen wurde... *36 sec*. ...





			
				Fuldaer Zeitung schrieb:
			
		

> ... Dem widerspricht der Anwalt, der MC Multimedia vertritt. „Die Darstellung von Pro Sieben ist schlichtweg falsch. Es ist nichts dran an den strafrechtlichen Vorwürfen.“ Nach seiner Darstellung dauert der „Anmachetext“ 15 bis 20 Sekunden, danach werde darauf hingewiesen, dass der Anruf kostenpflichtig ist. „Erst ab *40 Sekunden* Anrufdauer wird eine Rechnung geschrieben.“ ...


Dann scheint im Fall von Stitch ja wohl was schief gegangen zu sein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Immo schrieb:


> Seitdem ist nichts  geschehen.


Die Probleme des Abrechnungsmodells an sich wurden erstmals in Veröffentlichungen amerikanischer Verbraucherschutzorganisationen und des FTC analysiert - und zwar etwa 1996. Seither wurde die Art der Abrechnung (über die nachträgliche Identifikation anhand der Übergabe der Caller-ID) in vielen Ländern verboten. Nicht nur arbeitet Fulda offenbar "anders" als Osnabrück, sondern auch Deutschland anders als Dänemark, Australien, UK usw...


----------



## Immo (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Es ist aber schon sehr seltsam, dass dieser Laden    seit mittlerweile fast zwei Jahren 
völlig unbehelligt von der Fuldaer Justiz seinem "Geschäftsbetrieb"  nachgehen kann.
Mir ist kein zweites Unternehmen in Deutschland  bekannt, das derartig lange mit dieser Masche fährt.


----------



## peter1304 (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

hi 
so lagsam kommt mir diese staatsanwaltschaft in fulda auch verdammt merkwürdig vor (ein schelm der böses denkt)  :scherzkeks: 
gruß aus berlin
peter


----------



## ghostrider001 (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo,

ich habe gestern auch so eine schöne Rechnung erhalten, das ich am 16.02.2007 eine von vier Festnetznummer angerufen haben soll. Nach 4 Monaten verschicken die ne Rechnung???

Leider hab ich keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis und um die Uhrzeit 12:46 Uhr, war ich auch nicht mehr auf Arbeit (dank Zeitnachweis) - deshalb könnt ich noch nichtmal beweisen, das ich definitiv nicht angerufen hab. 

Das hab ich auch so nicht. 

Nun weiß ich nicht ganz, ob ich einfach die Zahlungsaufforderungen ignorien soll oder oder oder...

Soweit ich mal gelesen hab, wird es bei jeder Zahlungsaufforderung mehr! 
Der Brief ging noch an die Adresse von meinen Eltern - wo ich bis 28.02.07 gewohnt habe.

Die neue Adresse haben Sie nicht. Wenden die sich auch an die Mledebehörde??? Das dumme ist nur, das die Postfrau weiß das meine Eltern die Briefe annehmen, deswegen wird da kein Aufkleber draufgemacht und zurück an Absender.

Ich hab absolut keine lust, die 60 euro zu zahlen.

Wo haben die eigentlich meine Anschrift her??? Melden die sich bei meinem Provider???


----------



## Immo (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Empfehle dringend den Thread zu lesen, es sind bereits alle Fragen zigmal durchgekaut worden, 
spätestens  ab hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=130915#post130915

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## Geisterfrank (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Guten Abend,

von meiner Seite gibt es heute leider wenig erfreuliches zu melden. Ich habe der Frau H. mit dem Verweis auf die gewonnene Feststellungsklage ein außergerichtliches  Angebot auf Kostenerstattung gemacht. Diesen Brief habe ich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein an sie gesendet. Dieser Brief ist mit folgendem Vermerk durch die Post gestern zurückgekommen: Der Empfänger wurde informiert, der Brief wurde jedoch nach der abgelaufenen Frist nicht abgeholt. Also hat sie mit Sicherheit schon geahnt was auf sie zu kommt.
Ich habe nun ebenfalls gleich gestern gem. § 104 ZPO einen Antrag auf Kostenfestsetzung beim Amtsgericht gestellt mit der Bitte um eine vollstreckbare Ausfertigung. Ich habe dass alles selbst im Internet recherchiert und denke, dass das der richtige Weg ist um an mein Geld zu kommen. Ihr seht so einfach wie bei Girgel ist es bei mir nicht, aber ich gebe nicht auf. Ich bin nun soweit gekommen da werde ich jetzt auf gar keinen Fall zurückstecken. Die Dame zahlt und wenn es noch Jahre dauern sollte.
Notfalls mit Gerichtsvollzieher!!


Viele Grüße aus Thüringen
Geisterfrank:unzufrieden:


----------



## Reducal (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> Also hat sie mit Sicherheit schon geahnt was auf sie zu kommt.


Hast du die Sendung gesehen, als das "das Fass ohne Boden" übergeben werden sollte? Da erkannte der geneigte Zuschauer, mit welchem "sozialem" Potential man es in der Sache zu tun hat. Womöglich hat der kräftig beleibte Akteur aus der Sendung, der anscheinend im Namen der Frau H. handelt, auch die Aufgabe, Zusendungen gleich beim Amt zu filtern. Die wollen keine Einschreiben, dann braucht es eben ein Postzustellungsurkunde oder eine Vorladung zur Verhandlung. Erst bei letzterem haben die Betroffenen zu erscheinen (oder ihr Anwalt).


----------



## Geisterfrank (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Reducal schrieb:


> eine Vorladung zur Verhandlung. Erst bei letzterem haben die Betroffenen zu erscheinen (oder ihr Anwalt).



Guten Abend ,

Sie hatte eine Vorladung zur Verhandlung ist aber ohne Angeben von Gründen dieser fern geblieben. So ist es auch  zu Protokoll gegeben worden.Es war auch kein Anwalt der Gegenseite anwesend. Sie fährt ganz einfach die Taktik alles ignorieren bis es nicht mehr geht. Mal sehen wie lange dieses Spiel geht, denn bei Girgel hat sie ja auch gezahlt! Ich gebe jedenfalls nicht auf.


Viele Grüße aus Thüringen
Geisterfrank


----------



## peter1304 (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

hi geisterfrank  :-D :-D 
etwas besseres hätte dir garnicht passieren können.
im amtsdeutsch heißt es : NICHT ACHTUNG DES GERICHTS 
die nächste vorladung dieser P...... wird schon etwas anders aussehen.
halte den kopf steiff und bleibe cool
gruß aus berlin
peter


----------



## Girgel (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



peter1304 schrieb:


> hi geisterfrank  :-D :-D
> im amtsdeutsch heißt es : NICHT ACHTUNG DES GERICHTS
> die nächste vorladung dieser P...... wird schon etwas anders aussehen.
> peter



.........das ganze bedeutet schlicht und einfach, dass sich die Dame ein Versäumnisurteil eingefangen hat, was für sie taktisch wesentlich günstiger ist, als ihre Geschäftspraktiken einmal einer gerichtlichen Überprüfung unterziehen zu lassen.

Eine nächste Vorladung wird es nicht geben, solange sich nicht genug Betroffene zur Wehr setzen.



Grüsse 

Girgel


----------



## Girgel (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> Ihr seht so einfach wie bei Girgel ist es bei mir nicht, aber ich gebe nicht auf. Ich bin nun soweit gekommen da werde ich jetzt auf gar keinen Fall zurückstecken. Die Dame zahlt und wenn es noch Jahre dauern sollte.
> Notfalls mit Gerichtsvollzieher!!



@ Geisterfrank:

Ich denke mal, es lief bei mir etwas reibungsloser, weil ich gleich von Anfang an einen Anwalt beauftragt habe, die Sache durchzuziehen.

Der angenehme Nebeneffekt war, dass unsere liebe Frau H. den Anwalt auch noch zahlen durfte.

Du könntest  auch jetzt noch einen Anwalt einschalten. Warum machst Du Dir den Stress?? Um Frau H. kosten zu ersparen???

Grüsse 

Girgel


----------



## peter1304 (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

hi girgel
bist du dir sicher, daß es eine nächste vorladung nicht geben wird?????
habe da andere infos. wenn der richter so angepiekt ist, wegen der nicht-achtung, kommen auf diese damen noch erhebliche unbequemlichkeiten auf sie zu. 
werde mich mal mit meinen bekannten in verbindung setzen (richter im
kammergericht berlin) um noch mehr infos zubekommen. schaden kann es ja nichts. bis dahin,
gruß aus berlin
peter :-p :-p


----------



## Girgel (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



peter1304 schrieb:


> hi girgel
> bist du dir sicher, daß es eine nächste vorladung nicht geben wird?????
> habe da andere infos.



welche Infos?? Was soll denn verhandelt werden?? Es gibt doch in Geisterfranks angelegenheit bereits ein Urteil.



peter1304 schrieb:


> wenn der richter so angepiekt ist, wegen der nicht-achtung, kommen auf diese damen noch erhebliche unbequemlichkeiten auf sie zu.



Welche Unbequemlichkeiten??



peter1304 schrieb:


> werde mich mal mit meinen bekannten in verbindung setzen (richter im
> kammergericht berlin) um noch mehr infos zubekommen. schaden kann es ja nichts.
> peter :-p :-p



Bitte Deine infos hier posten. Bin schon mächtig gespannt.

Grüsse

Girgel


----------



## Geisterfrank (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

@ Girgel

Ich war mit dem Versäumnisurteil bei 2 Rechtsanwälten, beide wollten die Sache nicht übernehmen, weil sie zum einen daran angeblich nichts mehr verdienen und zu anderen weil ich das Urteil bereits ohne Anwalt bekommen habe. 
Entweder habe ich mit der Auswahl der Rechtsanwälte voll in die Sch... gegriffen, oder die Sache ist einfach zu klein für die Herren gewesen. Auf jedenfall wollte ich nicht an Kosten sparen für Frau H. Ich habe dann ins Internet geschaut und in der ZPO ein wenig gelesen und habe den § 104 ZPO gefunden und  einen Antrag an das Amtsgericht gestellt, und warte nun was dabei heraus kommt.Ich hänge das Schreiben mal dran zum durchlesen,beim AG ist es allerdings schon!


Viele Grüße aus Thüringen !
Geisterfrank


----------



## starkiGS (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo!
Ich bin neu hier.Mein Sohn hat 6 verschiedene Rechnungen von MC erhalten.Mittlerweile auch schon die 2 Mahnung von einen Inkassounternehmen.Wie soll ich mich verhalten?


----------



## Immo (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



starkiGS schrieb:


> Wie soll ich mich verhalten?


Den Thread gründlichst durchlesen, insbesondere  die Postings von Girgel und Geisterfrank. Es steht alles mehrfach durchgekaut drin.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
Einzelratschläge sind auf Grund des Verbots der Rechtsberatung  in Deutschland 
für Nichtanwälte nicht möglich


----------



## die 3 lustigen 2 (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo,

ich bin der neue hier.

Seit Februar diesen Jahres werde ich auch von TRC-Telemedia belästigt.
Ich habe bis jetzt alle Mahnungen ignoriert (3Mahnungen / 1Schreiben vom Inkassobüro). Ich werde auch weiterhin nix bezahlen das steht fest.

*Jetzt kommt eigentl. das weshalb ich hier überhaupt Poste:*

Ich soll im November 2006 zwei Gespräche (Telefonsex)  von meinem Handy aus getätigt haben (1.Gespräch ca. 1min / 2Gepräch ca. 3min) in einem Abstand von ca. 1min.

Ich habe dann nach erhalt dieser beiden Rechnungen sofort Strafanzeige bei der Polizei gegen TRC-Telemedia gestellt. Dise sagten mir ich solle versuchen den Einzelverbindungsnachweis noch nachzureichen, was ich dann auch getan habe. Nur sind komischerweise beide Anrufe auf dem Nachweis zu sehen mit angegebener Nummer (2xdie gleiche Nummer)  aus den Rechnungen.
Der Beamte meinte dann nur das die beiden Gespräche bereits abgerechnet sind. Er sagte ebenfalls noch das jetzt allles nach Fulda geht.
Ich kann mich aber nicht daran erinnern jemals dort angerufen zu haben.
Meiner Meinung nach existiert kein rechtskräftiger Vertrag.

Außerdem gibts ja auch noch das Telekommunikationsgesetzt was besagt das Mehrwertdienste nur über bestimmte Rufnummerngassen (0900 etc) laufen dürfen und die beiden oben genannten Nummern waren festnetznummern in Hannover.

Naja und jetzt gute 4 Monate später bekomme ich von der Polizei eine Zeugenvorladung zu der oben genannten Strafanzeige.

Was könnten die jetzt von mir wollen ?
Mehr als bei der Strafanzeigenstellung kann ich ja auch nciht sagen.
Kann es evtl. sein das STA-Fulda jetzt das Verfahren doch weiter verfolgt und nicht einstellt ?

Würdet Ihr hingehen ?
Es gibt ja die Option in dem Schreiben das wenn man nicht zur Vernehmung kommt, die Polizei davon ausgeht das man sich zum Sachverhalt nicht äußern möchte.

Kann der ganze Mist jetzt doch vor Gericht (Strafprozeß) gehen ????

Danke
MfG Jan


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

@ Jan, du wurdest als Zeuge geladen und sollst anscheinend den Sachverhalt nochmal erklären. Gut möglich ist aber auch, dass man dich nach einer Empfehlung aus Fulda als Zeuge nach § 55 StPO belehren wird und dir einen Strick aus der Anzeige drehen will.Wie diese Anrufe von deinem Handy aus zu stande gekommen sind, solltest du nun schon erklären können.


----------



## die 3 lustigen 2 (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo,

wie soll ich das denn erklären können ?
Ich telefoniere rel. viel mit meinem Handy.

Außerdem kann ich zu 100% sagen das ich nie auf ein Gespräch eingewilligt habe was so viel Geld kostet. Außerdem handelt es sich ja um eine Festnetznummer und die ist über die Handyrechnung abgerechnet wurden.

Außerdem würde ich mich daran erinnern wenn ich am Telefon mal eine Preisansage gehört hätte von 60€ je Gespräch bzw. pro Minute oder was weis ich denn.

Wenn die mir doch nen Strick drehen sollten, was kann da so alles auf mich zu komen ???

Danke
MfG Jan


----------



## die 3 lustigen 2 (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo,

außerdem woher soll ich wissen was vor 7 Monaten mal war.

MfG Jan


----------



## Immo (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

empfehle diesen  Thread und den Teil 1 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=35181

 und dabei insbesondere  die Postings von Girgel und  Geisterfrank zu lesen. 

das bringt mehr als wilde Spekulationen...


----------



## michael19 (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo,

ich habe mir mal zum Spaß in der Arbeit mit meinen Kollegen in der Mittagspause nen Spaß erlaubt und bei ner Sex-hotline angerufen. Dachte ja die ist kostenlos, war ne Festnetznummer und ich hab ne Flatrate.
Die Frau am Telefon sagte: "Wenn sie mit unserem Tarif schon kennen(oder auch einverstanden sind.... weiß nicht mehr so genau) dann drücken sie die 1. Gut hab ich auch gemacht aber dann haben 2 männer zum reden angefangen und ich hab aufgelegt.
Später hab ich dann nochmal angerufen und hab weiter gehört. Dann hats geheißen der Anrufe koste 60 Euro!!!!!

Jetzt hab ich die 3te Mahnung von TRC, Pf 1107, 36094 Petersberg erhalten und bin bei 190(!!!) Euro angelangt....
Was soll ich machen?
Einfach nicht zahlen?
Ich wurde doch hinters licht geführt oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## die 3 lustigen 2 (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo,

da die Zeugenanhörung schon morgen ist hab ich ehrlich gesagt ein wenig Angst davor was auf mich zukommt.

Wenn es stimmen sollte das die mir nen Strick aus der ganzen Sache drehen wollen, würde ich das schon ganz schön beschissen finden.

Könnte ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt meine Strafanzeige zurückziehen um einem Strafprozeß o.Ä. aus dem Weg zu gehen, auf sowas hätte ich ganz und gar keinen Bock.

Danke
Mfg Jan


----------



## die 3 lustigen 2 (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo,

wäre es evtl. besser erst gar nicht hinzugehen ???

Danke
Mfg Jan


----------



## Immo (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



die 3 lustigen 2 schrieb:


> wäre es evtl. besser erst gar nicht hinzugehen


Das wird dir hier keiner beantworten können, aber was die Erscheinungspflicht betrifft, hab ich was gefunden 
http://forum.jurathek.de/showthread.php?p=100629


----------



## die 3 lustigen 2 (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo,

naja erstmal danke.

Ich werde denke ich schon hingehen.
Mehr als im Februar wo ich die Anzeige gemacht habe kann ich sowieso nicht sagen.

Danke
MfG Jan


----------



## die 3 lustigen 2 (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo,

also ich war gestern zur Zeugenvernehmung und ich wurde auch nach § 55 StPO als Zeuge belehrt.

Ich sollte nochmals alles schildern.

Die Firma TRC-Telemedia hat einen rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet als Reaktion auf meine Strafanzeige. In diesem Schreiben von dem Rechtsanwalt steht drin das ich die Nummern gewählt habe (was ja laut Einzelverbindungsnachweis auch richtig ist), ebenfalls steht noch drin das am Anfang von jedem Gespräch auf die Kosten hingewiesen wird. Angeblich kann man wenn man die "Tarife" schon kennt diese mit der 1 wegdrücken.
Das ist doch bestimmt auch schon gesetzeswidrig, meiner Meinung nach dürfte man solche Preisinformationen nicht wegdrücken dürfen.

Ich kann aber zu 100% sagen das ich nie eine Kostenansage in irgendeiner Form gehört habe, geschweige denn in so einer Höhe und weggedrückt habe ich bestimmt auch nix.

Ich habe von TRC-Telemedia nie eine Leistung in Anspruch genommen.

Das habe ich auch alles so bei der Polizei ausgesagt.

Ist das mit dem Rechtsanwalt auch nur Einschüchterung ?
Geht die STA Fulda jetzt evtl. doch weiter ?
Wäre es jetzt evtl. auch für mich an der Zeit nen rechtsanwalt aufzusuchen ?

Durch die eine erfolgreiche Neg. Feststellungsklage müsste doch eigentl. schon ein Grundsatzurteil bestehen, oder sehe ich das falsch.
Falls doch würde dies mir doch auch schon weiterhelfen, wäre super wenn mir das mal jemand per PN schicken könnte.

Danke
MfG Jan


----------



## Stitch (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Kann mir mal einer erklären, warum sie bei manchen überhaupt nicht reagieren und bei anderen dann wieder so?


----------



## Reducal (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Stitch schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer erklären, warum sie bei manchen überhaupt nicht reagieren und bei anderen dann wieder so?


Ich nehme an, dass die gar nicht reagiert haben, sondern alle Anzeigen von ihrem Anwalt abbügeln lassen und eine Rechtfertigungstheorie aufstellen.
Das Problem ist der "erste Anschein"! Z. B. die 3 lustigen 2 erklären, dass sie keinen Preis wahrgenommen haben und sich nun deshalb mit der Rechnung betrogen fühlen, zumal sie den dienst nicht genutzt haben wollen. Der Anbieter hingegen behauptet, sehr wohl den Preis erklärt zu haben und verweist wegen der Nutzung darauf, dass die 3 lustigen 2 immerhin die Hotline selbst angerufen hatten (Beweis ist der EVN).


----------



## Stitch (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Die 3 lustigen 2 sind ja aber nicht die einzigen, die keinen Preis wahrgenommen haben! laut Aussage meines Mannes kam ja auch gleich: " Dieser Anruf kostet € 60,00."

Leider habe ich die Zeitung zur Polizei.... würde mich doch mal interessieren, ob die Festnetznummer, die er (mein Mann) da angerufen hat nicht sogar mit einer 1 aufhört... 

Ich werde am Montag gleich mal bei der Polizei vorbeischaun


----------



## die 3 lustigen 2 (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo,

@reducal:

wie meinst du das hier ???


> (Beweis ist der EVN).



Können die mich jetzt rankriegen oder wie ???

Danke
MfG Jan


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

In der (spekulativ erörterten) Theorie der Fuldaer könnte der EVN ein Beweis dafür sein. Haben die Fuldaer so einen Anruf schon mal gehört? Und ist denen klar, dass sie einen Anruf dort, wenn sie ihn als Beweis sehen würden, einem "Täter" zuordnen müssten? 
Das kann doch nur mit einer Bauchlandung enden, egal auf welch hoher See der Richter unterwegs ist.


----------



## Immo (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



die 3 lustigen 2 schrieb:


> Können die mich jetzt rankriegen oder wie ???


wenn man davon ausginge, dass das  "Geschäftsmodell"  rechtens wäre, ja. 
Das hat  meines Wissens bisher noch kein Gericht in Deutschland bestätigt, auch wenn die STA  Fulda nach tiefstem  Schlaf sorry  Nachdenken noch immer keine Strafbarkeit erkennen kann.

Laß dich nicht durch Spekulationen irritieren.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



die 3 lustigen 2 schrieb:


> Ich soll im November 2006 zwei Gespräche (Telefonsex)  von meinem Handy aus getätigt haben (1.Gespräch ca. 1min / 2Gepräch ca. 3min) in einem Abstand von ca. 1min.(...)[A]
> beide Anrufe auf dem Nachweis zu sehen mit angegebener Nummer (2xdie gleiche Nummer)  aus den Rechnungen.*
> (...)
> Ich kann mich aber nicht daran erinnern jemals dort angerufen zu haben.[C]*


*@A:
Die Telefonate wurden mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit von dem Handy aus getätigt. Nur: von wem?

@B:
Daraus könnte man folgern, dass angerufen wurde und dass der Preis angesagt wurde. Eine Preisansage ist aber noch kein Vertragsschluß. 

@C:
Wenn man da angerufen hat, kann man sich auch erinnern. Wenn man sich nicht erinnern kann, hat man nicht angerufen. Es sei denn, die Erinnerung ist allgemein oder zum Zeitpunkt des Anrufs "beeinträchtigt" (gewesen).

Wenn das ein ganz normaler Vertragsschluß wäre und du würdest diesen jetzt bewusst bestreiten zum Schaden des Anbieters, dann könnte ein findiger Jurist daraus sicher einen Betrugstatbestand bauen - aber bei einem Geschäftsmodell, das international derartig verrissen wurde, ist das sehr fraglich. Es sei denn, die Welt ist in Deutschland eine komplett andere als in Dänemark, Finnland, Norwegen oder den USA. Völlig vom gesunden Menschenverstand lösen kann sich aber nicht einmal das deutsche Justizwesen. [...]*


----------



## die 3 lustigen 2 (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo,

ok, dann werde ich mal abwarten wie´s denn weiter geht.

Um das Zivilrechtliche mach ich mir weniger den Kopf, mir geht´s eher um das Strafrechtliche, aber naja abwarten.

Weshalb beruft sich hier eigentl. fast niemand auf das Telekommunikationsgesetz, das was da drin steht sagt doch eigentl. schon alles aus.

Mehrwertdienste dürfen nur über 0190 bzw. 0900 Nummern abgerechnet werden.

Außerdem gibt´s noch so einige andere Sachen die ganz schön dumm von TRC-Telemedia sind:

- Keine korrekten Briefköpfe und Adressfelder
- solche Rechnungen wie die Schreiben hab ich noch keine gesehen
- keine Steuernummern etc. auf der Rechnung
- keine richtige Anschrift
- keine E-mail Adresse
- komische Kostenzusammensetzung (1Mahnung +30€)
- angeblich in Anspruch genommene Leistung erfolgt 2006 also mit 16% Mwst. ,Rechnung im Ferbruar 2007 erhalten und ich soll 19% Mwst. bezahlen.
Seit wann bezahlt man die Mwst. wenn die Rechnung gestellt wird.
- usw.

Naja, dumm eben.

Danke
MfG Jan


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



die 3 lustigen 2 schrieb:


> Weshalb beruft sich hier eigentl. fast niemand auf das Telekommunikationsgesetz, das was da drin steht sagt doch eigentl. schon alles aus.
> Mehrwertdienste dürfen nur über 0190 bzw. 0900 Nummern abgerechnet werden.


das ist der BNetzA aber offenbar [*ziemlich*]EGAL - das ist es ja eben :wall:
Und was Fulda angeht: wenn die sich jetzt wirklich auf die Betroffenen stürzen, weiß ich, in welchem polizeilichen Zuständigkeitsbereich man sich als Bürger besser nicht aufhalten sollte.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> das ist der BNetzA aber offenbar [*ziemlich*]EGAL - das ist es ja eben :wall:


Mit der ihr eigenen arbeitssparenden  Logik interpretiert sie ihre Verantwortlichkeit  nur auf den 
tatsächlichen Einsatz von Mehrwertnummern. Was über normale  Nummern  an  
zweifelhaften  Geschäften abgewickelt wird, fällt demnach nicht in ihren 
Zuständigkeitsbereich. Selbst bei den Nummern, bei denen sie eindeutig zuständig ist,
ist der Begriff Schneckentempo bei der Bearbeitung und Lösung der Probleme eine
  atemberaubende Übertreibung.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Was über normale  Nummern  an
> zweifelhaften  Geschäften abgewickelt wird, fällt demnach nicht in ihren
> Zuständigkeitsbereich.


ergo faktisch in keinerlei Zuständigkeitsbereich. Aber trotzdem hat man ja alles im Griff, denn was man nicht zu seinem Zuständigkeitsbereich erklärt, ist ja laut Behörden-"Denke" nicht als Problem existent. Daher kann die A*H* hier oder der R*D* dort das ja sogar aus Deutschland betreiben. Risikolos. Zum Wohle der mitverdienenden Medienunternehmen. BILD Dir Deine Meinung und verkünde sie über sieben-und-ein-Medium. Deutschland, mir graut vor Dir. 
Uns hier ist ja sogar bekannt, wie das mit den Nummern läuft. Dank "Telefoninsider"...


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



die 3 lustigen 2 schrieb:


> Naja, dumm eben.


Was würde eine perfekt ausgestellte Rechnung an ihrer Rechtmässigkeit ändern? Oder andersrum: Welche Stricke kannst Du denen aus diesen Mängeln drehen? Falls es welche gibt, drehe sie! Gerne! Und berichte, was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## dvill (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Mit der ihr eigenen arbeitssparenden Logik interpretiert sie ihre Verantwortlichkeit nur auf den
> tatsächlichen Einsatz von Mehrwertnummern.Was über normale Nummern an zweifelhaften Geschäften abgewickelt wird, fällt demnach nicht in ihren Zuständigkeitsbereich.


Ob das wirklich zutreffend ist?


			
				[url=http://bundesrecht.juris.de/tkg_2004/__3.html]TKG[/url] schrieb:
			
		

> § 3 Begriffsbestimmungen
> 
> Im Sinne dieses Gesetzes ist oder sind
> 
> ...


Für Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdiensten gibt es Informationspflichten.

Der Behörde mit der Lobby-freundlichen Vizepräsidentin ist zuständig für  die Nummerierung. Da stellt sich die Frage, ob die Abrechnung von Telekommunikationsdiensten im Sinne des TKG über Rufnummern in Ortsbereichen zulässig sein kann.

Das Gesetz verlangt für schweineteure Zusatzdienste die Sperrmöglichkeit, z.B. für Eltern, die Kinder telefonieren lassen, oder Wirtschaften, die Gäste anrufen lassen. Wie will man schweineteure Ortsrufnummern sperren?


----------



## die 3 lustigen 2 (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo,

@aka-aka:



> Was würde eine perfekt ausgestellte Rechnung an ihrer Rechtmässigkeit ändern? Oder andersrum: Welche Stricke kannst Du denen aus diesen Mängeln drehen? Falls es welche gibt, drehe sie! Gerne! Und berichte, was dabei rauskommt.



Eine perfekt ausgestellte Rechnung würde an dem Sachverhalt sicherlich nicht viel ändern. Aber so wie die Rechnungen von denen aussehen merkt man ja sofort das es sich offensichtl. um ne [...]firma handelt (Gründe s.O.).

Aber wenn soetwas wie das Telekommunikationsgesetz existiert könnte man sich ja vor gericht eigentl. immer darauf berufen. Wozu hat man denn dann Gesetze wenn sie vor Gericht nix zählen ???
Dann könnte man ja gleich den angeblichen "Rechtsstaat" abschaffen und die "Anarchie" ausrufen.

Danke
MfG Jan

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## momax (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo an alle die mit TC Multimedia zu tun hatten und / oder noch zu tun haben,


ich bin Journalist und rechechiere über die hier geschilderten Vorwürfe für eine Hörfunksendung. Insbesondere interessieren mich hier zwei Dinge:
1.) ob unter den Betroffenen auch Minderjährige sind
2.) wie die Strafverfolgungsbehörden auf die Anzeigen der Geschädigten reagiert haben

Sollte jemand hier im Forum über entsprechende Informationen verfügen, wäre ich für eine kurze Nachricht dankbar.


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



momax schrieb:


> ...ich bin Journalist und rechechiere über die hier geschilderten Vorwürfe für eine Hörfunksendung. Insbesondere interessieren mich hier zwei Dinge:
> 1.) ob unter den Betroffenen auch Minderjährige sind
> 2.) wie die Strafverfolgungsbehörden auf die Anzeigen der Geschädigten reagiert haben



Natürlich gibt es Minderjährige, da das System keinen Jugendschutz vorsieht!

Zur zweiten Frage ist der Tenor eher ernüchternd:





Immo schrieb:


> ....dass dieser Laden    seit mittlerweile fast zwei Jahren völlig unbehelligt von der Fuldaer Justiz seinem "Geschäftsbetrieb"  nachgehen kann.


----------



## momax (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

@Reducal, 

Ich habe mich vermutlich mißverständlich ausgedrückt. Dass es Minderjährige als Betroffene geben dürfte, davon gehe ich auch aus. Um diese Fälle aber darstellen zu können, benötige ich entsprechende Informationen aus erster Hand. Sprich: es wäre toll, wenn sich die Betroffenen ( also Eltern ) bei mir melden könnten bzw. wenn mir jemand entsprechende Kontakte vermitteln  würde. Das selbe gilt auch für meine zweite Frage nach den Reaktionen der Strafverfolgungsbehörden. Wenn hier im Forum jemand Lust hat mir diese Fälle zu schildern, dann wäre ich auch dafür mehr als dankbar.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Um zu diesem Thema Informationen zu bekommen, müssen Sie sich schon mit 
etwas Geduld wappnen. Bedenken Sie, dass die  Problematik nicht unmittelbar 
mit dem Haupthema des Forums zu tun hat:  Computerbetrug.

Der gesamte Geschehen  findet im Prinzip ohne PC statt. Hier treffen  sich nur 
diejenigen,  die  über das Internet und  Google hierher finden. 
Das ist bei weitem für unsere Mitbürger/innen nicht so selbstverständlich, wie 
das manchem  erscheinen mag.
Außerdem läuft die Geschichte schon seit zwei Jahren, und diejenigen, die in 
der Vergangenheit betroffen waren, werden  nicht ständig hier nachlesen bzw 
nachlesen wollen, was  es in dieser Angelegenheit für Neuigkeiten und  Fortschritte gibt.

Fortschritte sind im Wesentlichen auf Einzelkämpferaktionen von Girgel, 
Adele , Geisterfrank und einigen wenigen  anderen beschränkt.
Alles andere ist wenig erfreulich und  regt nicht an,  hier immer wieder 
nur deprimierendes an völliger Unwilligkeit der Behörden  zu lesen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



momax schrieb:


> Insbesondere interessieren mich hier zwei Dinge:
> 1.) ob unter den Betroffenen auch Minderjährige sind
> 2.) wie die Strafverfolgungsbehörden auf die Anzeigen der Geschädigten reagiert haben


Die Masche gibt es in Deutschland bereits seit fast einem *Jahrzehnt!
Das Problem des fehlenden Jugendschutzes war dabei von Beginn an gegeben - sicherlich schon 1999, als die ersten Seiten der (damaligen) "Betreiberfirma" auf dem Index für jugendgefährdende Schriften landeten 
(Quelle: BAnz Nr 184 vom 30.09.1999)

*Staatsanwaltschaftliche _Ermittlungen_ gibt es bereits seit 2001 (gegen eine Firma mit identischem Modell)
http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/rewrite/TexteTelekommunikation/IBC.aspx


			
				Erklärung der Firma von 1999 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Automatische Identifizierung der Rufnummer
> 
> Wenn Sie unsere Dienste von einem ISDN-fähigen Telefongerät aus anwählen, so registriert der Computer automatisch Ihre bei uns im Display angezeigte Telefonnummer.
> 
> ...


Jugendschutz? Was ist das?
Rechtsgültiger Vertrag? Wozu das?
Dieses Modell entspricht wohl dem Vorgehen von MCM, so wie es hier beschrieben worden ist.


s.a.
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2001/kw49/s6755.html

Eine ähnliche Masche gibt es auch von anderen Firmen
zB
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=16333
(wobei es hier Verbindungen zu dem Uraltfall von oben gibt)

Im vorliegenden Fall gab es vor langer Zeit mal einen anonymen Hinweis darauf, von wem die Nummern stammen, über die die Rechnungen "kreiert" werden. Kann auf Anfrage erläutert werden.

Was noch?
In anderen Ländern ist dieses Geschäftsmodell übrigens nicht mehr möglich. Als Beispiel sei hier Dänemark erwähnt
-->
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=37943

Eine "Gesamtwürdigung" des Problems in einem kurzen Beitrag ist schwierig, aber durchaus möglich. Für mich dürfte in einem solchen Beitrag eine Beurteilung der Rolle der Behörden nicht fehlen. Neben den "_Ermittlungs_"behörden sei hier die *Bundesnetzagentur* erwähnt, die sich offenbar nicht sonderlich für das Thema interessiert, bzw. die sich schlicht raushält. Wie so oft.

*Außerdem wäre es auch mal ganz nett, sich um die Profiteure solcher Modelle zu kümmern, namentlich die Printmedien und Videotextanbieter, die gut an dem Modell verdienen via Werbeeinnahmen. *

Wenn Sie also ein schlüssiges Konzept für einen Beitrag haben und auch auf diesen Hintergrund einzugehen bereit sind, wenn es also mehr wird als die was-weiß-ich-wievielte Darstellung eines seit fast 10 Jahren bekannten Themas á la "seit 2 Jahren ist die Firma MCM bekannt, die..." - dann biete ich Ihnen alles an Unterstützung an, was geht.


----------



## bonsai199 (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo Momax, ich selbst bin nicht betroffen, aber der Sohn ( 12 ) meiner Freundin, die nach 3x 60 € jetzt das erste Schreiben ( in 3facher Ausführung ) von einem Inkasso-Büro aus München erhalten hat. Würde mich freuen, wenn irgenwann jemand hilft bze einschreitet, sei es von judikativer oder anderer Seite aus. Weiß nur nicht, wie wir kontakt aufnehemen könnten, da dies nicht erlaubt ist. 
Gruß Bernd


----------



## technofreak (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



bonsai199 schrieb:


> Weiß nur nicht, wie wir kontakt aufnehemen könnten, da dies nicht erlaubt ist.


 Informationsaustausch per PN ist immer erlaubt 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/private.php

tf


----------



## Geisterfrank (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Guten Abend,
@momax

Im Zusammenhang mit Ihrem Interesse an dieser Sache hätte ich drei Fragen an Sie:

1. Sind Sie ein freier Journalist?
2. Würde hier eine bundesweite oder eine regionale Berichterstattung erfolgen?
3. Wie genau sind Sie auf dieses Thema gekommen?

Ansonsten wäre ich gerne bereit Ihnen zumindestens meine Erfahrungen mit der Firma MC-Multimedia zu berichten.


Viele Grüße aus Thüringen
Geisterfrank


----------



## Rubberduck (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo habe auch das Problem mit TRC Telemedia.In dem 4.Brief von denen steht drin das ich trotz mehrmaliger Mahnung nicht gezahlt habe,und sie das nicht weiter hinnehmen.Sie würden davon ausgehen das ich gerichtliche Schritte wünsche.Ich hätte jetzt die letzte Gelegenheit 190 Euro zu zahlen.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob das auch so bei euch reingeschrieben wurde.Ob die jetzt ernst machen,oder soll das wieder so en Einschüchterungsversuch sein? 
Bitte um schnelle Antwort


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Bisher haben sie nach meiner Kenntnis noch nie "Ernst gemacht", im Gegenteil: 
Von Girgel und Geisterfrank vor Gericht gezerrt, haben sie  schmählich gekniffen und
sich per negativer Feststellungsklage ohne  jede Gegenwehr verurteilen  lassen.
Nachzulesen im Thread. Was dieser Verein  da reinschreibt ist uninteressant. 

Das dürfte ja wohl die Frage beantworten.


----------



## momax (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo an alle, 

ich bin ARD Redakteur. Der Beitrag soll eben kein bla,bla,bla Beitrag werden von 1.30. Davon gab es in der Vergangenheit zu diesem Thema mehr als genug. Geplant ist ein Kurzfeature. Ein längeres Format also in dem die Masche, die Vorgehensweise, die Zielgruppe vor allem aber der Aspekt der Minderjährigen im Vordergrund stehen soll. Juristen sollen erklären, in wie weit hier § 184 StGB relevant ist, wonach bereits das zugänglich machen von Bild oder Ton pornographischen Inhalts an Minderjährige unter Strafe steht. 

Worum es mir in dem Beitrag geht, ist also nicht nur die Tatsache, dass hier mit illegalen Mitteln Adressen besorgt werden, an die MCM Rechnungen verschickt, sondern dass offenbar auch Minderjährigen Pornographie zugänglich gemacht wird. Und zwar ohne zuvor zu überprüfen ob der Anrufer ein Kind oder ein Erwachsener ist. Der zweite Aspekt ist, dass - wenn die hier gemachten Behauptungen stimmen - die Strafverfolgungsbehörden auf die Anzeigen offenbar recht passiv reagieren. Und schließlich natürlich auch die bereits erwähnte Rolle der Regulierungsbehörde. 

Letzendlich soll der Beitrag auch dazu dienen, Betroffenen Eltern Angst vor Drohungen, sei es durch die Firma MCM oder Allinkasso, zu nehmen und ihnen klar zu machen, dass ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag gar nicht zustande gekommen sein kann, weil Minderjährige ohne Einwilligung ihrer Erziehungsberechtigten weder schriftliche noch mündliche Verträge abschließen dürfen. 

Wer hierzu beitragen möchte, kann mit mir jederzeit über pn Kontakt aufnehmen. 

Grüße  Momax


----------



## 118xx (13 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Ich habe in letzter Zeit keine Rechnungen der MCM mehr gesehen. Mir scheint es  dass das Geschäft vollständig von TRC Telemedia übernommen wurde. 

Als Anregung, nehmen Sie doch noch die absurd hohen Nebenforderungen - die wohl vor keinem Zivilgericht Deutschlands durchzusetzen wären- mit aufs Korn. Der massive Einzug einer offensichtlich nicht bestehenden Nebenforderung verdient m.E. durchaus einer eingehenden Prüfung durch die Ermittlungsbehörden, selbst wenn man dort -fälschlich- vom Zustandekommen eines Vertrages ausgeht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Ein schöner Überblick zu dem Thema steht auch hier
http://www.dialerschutz.de/kostenfallen-ortsnetznummer.php
auch wenn das hier vom Ablauf her nicht ganzu richtig ist 





> Die "neue" Masche: Inserate, Callcenter, Rechnungen
> Ungeachtet dieser rechtlichen Konsequenzen - und diversen Nachahmerfirmen - lief und läuft die Masche der Festnetz-Dienstleistungen mit anschließender Rechnungsstellung bis heute. Allerdings werden dabei in der Regel keine Dialer mehr eingesetzt


Historisch gesehen lief es umgekehrt: International agierende Firmen bewarben bereits in grauer Vorzeit "geographische Abrechnungsnummern", in Deutschland z.B. ausdrücklich über Hamburg. Die in diesen Firmen verantwortlichen Personen können durch einfache Handelsregisterabfragen teilweise mit Firmen in Beziehung gebracht werden, die auch iujn diesem Forum eine große Rolle gespielt haben (siehe auch unten). 
Etwas mehr Spekulationsbereitschaft muss man allerdings an den Tag legen, um eine konkrete Verbindung zu *konkret diesen Fällen hier* zu zeigen. Da gibt es nur den Hinweis auf die Herkunft der geographischen Nummern, siehe dazu:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=116117#post116117

Nochmnals zur Historie:
Seit mindestens 1999 sind Klagen darüber in Deutschland bekannt. Da die entsprechenden Firmen jedoch bereits 1996 gegründet wurden, ist davon auszugehen, dass die Masche schon seit über 10Jahren läuft.

Diese "geographischen Nummern" werden in Zeitungen mit vier und mehr Buchstaben ebenso beworben wie in Werbespots oder auf Videotexttafeln, hier nach meiner Beobachtung besonders durch einen bestimmten Anbieter von Videotextwerbung.

Hier übrigens ein Gerichtsurteil aus 1998 (!)
http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/19990075.htm



> Die Klägerin erhielt von der Beklagten zu 1) zwei Mahnungen vom *18. November1997 *(!)(Anlage K 1) über 120,00 DM und 37,50 DM. Auf ihre Bitte um Rechnungskopien und Einzelnachweise (Anlage K 2) übersandte die Beklagte zu 1) ihr zwei Rechnungen vom 10. September 1997 (Anlagen K 3 und 4) über 110,00 DM und 27,50 DM, jeweils für Gespräche mit der "Partyline".


Es ging in dem Fall nicht direkt um die hier interessanten Themen - aber das dürfte einer der ältesten Texte zu dem Thema sein.


> Auf der Rückseite der Rechnungen heißt es u.a.: Abs. 2
> 
> "SICHERHEIT IM SYSTEM!
> Das TBS-System *kann nicht mißbraucht werden*. Der Anruf wurde von dem Sonderdienst entgegengenommen, den Sie angerufen haben.
> ...


erneut: Jugendschutz? Was ist das?

Durchaus lesenswert auch
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=41008


----------



## Stitch (15 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Kurze Zwischenmeldung...

3. Allinkasso Rechnung (Mahnung oder Drohung) wie man es sieht!

Letztmalige Aufforderung zum Zahlen von € 260,00 vor dem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren!!

Auf Einspruch wieder keine Reaktion!

Don Quichote läßt grüßen :wall:


----------



## familienvater (21 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

* Hallo Leute,*

Ertensmal entschuldigungen für mein Deutsch, aber viel besser geht es nicht wan man 4 jahre 'neuses Bundesburger' ist Gutt, den eben uber das TRC Telemedia. 1e mal war unsere Sohn von 17 dran. 4x ein schreiben, hatte angst bekommen und zahlte. Und das von sein Azubi geld (a 0,50ct stunde..) Später beichte der lümml auf. 

   Der leute (TRC)hatten dan Blut gerochen dort in Petersberg, und 3 wochen zurück waren wir beide dran... Sohnlieb für 'nür' 1x und Vatie für 4x Sexleine angerufen zu haben. 

   Aber bei mir war etwas das -glaube ich- neu im unentliche story MC und TRC, namlich: Ich würde angerufen!  
   Wir haben kürtzlich ein Telefonflat, und dazu ein neues nümmer. Das alte nümmer ist FÜR der DSL splitter angeschlossen (verboten, ich weis:roll: ) und wurde seit der Telefonflat 1x gebraucht, namlich um der anbieter an zü rufen das dass DSL signal versagte, und kam tatsachlich auf der rechnung von T-com mit 1,67€. 

Gut, der anruf war von ein sympathise dame, und die teilte mit das von Tausente leute wir mit unseres NEUES nummer (uber Flarate also..!!) ein neuhe Nokia mit alle modernen Schnick-Schnack gewonnen hatten. NÜR das adresse wolte die dame eben gerne haben:wall:  und in 14 tagen solte onzer Sohn ein GROSSE UBERASCHUNG _(oder sagte die: Überärschung?) _warten. Das stimmt.. Der rechnung von TMC Telemedia das von dieses Neues nümmer usw usw (allen bekante bla bla von TRC)  

   Mein frau und ich (sagt der idiot) sofort züm Polizei, Chef inspektor himself. Der Mann war sehr vorkommend, typte eben Google ein und TRC Telemedia, und sagte: 'Ach ja, das sint die betrüger wieder...:roll:  Wolten Sie anzage machen?' Und wir haben TRC Telemedia angeklacht wegen Rufmort weil ich ein Sexlein angerufen haben soll (Und das mit so ein schöne junge ehefrau..:-D ) Der sache lauft, wir warten ab. 

   Aber inschwissen ware es nicht schlecht wen ein Scoreboard ergent ware wo wir ablesen konnen wie die 'TMC-fanedazuhängt'. 

   Hatte -bis heute- einmal einer von uns ein gerichtsferfahren mit erlebt mit TRC Telemedia (oder Mit-täter) und wurde georteilt das man zahlen muss durch ein gericht? Ist bekant ob diese [ edit] verbindung haben mit Drückerkaravanen usw? Sint dahinter al diese miese sachen die gleiche leute? 

   Ich komme drauf weil unsere Sohn mit ein (auf Google sehr bekänte) drückercaravane auch grosse elent erlebte und ausentlich auch 1245€ zahlen muss weil er 2 tage für ende vom vertrags wegent starben von Grossvater aus Friedberg (dort wurden diese kinder programmiert) zurück zu hause gekehrt war. Aber das ist ein andere (hoffen wir!) geschichte. 

    (Diese 121 seiten durchblattern ist mit zwei (gehandycapte) kinder noch zuhause und ein Job -nicht mein grosste hobby. 

    Frage noch am ADELE: Bist du Unsere 'Mosel' adele mit Wohnmobiel? So Ja, gerne ein reaktion am Weindorf! PC abgestuzt und dein Emailadresse weg.

    Noch ein ding an alle: Ist es Möglich zusammen ein prozes zu führen gegen
TRC und Konsorten? Ich habe ein Rechts-Schutz Versicherung namlich. Und auch nicht uninteressant: warum lassen wir BILD oder Wochenspiegel oder solche aus diese sachen belüste zeitungen nicht loss auf TRC und Konsorten?
Hatte einer das mal versucht? Wen nein, denn wolte ich das mal versuchen..

Gruss und haltet Mutt und die Ohren steif,
Familienvater

Entschuldige das mein beitrage X-mal drauf ist, wolte was Schreibefehlen nachbessern, und denn, aus unbekantheit passierte dieses.. 
Familienvater


----------



## Reducal (21 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



familienvater schrieb:


> Hatte -bis heute- einmal einer von uns ein gerichtsferfahren mit erlebt mit TRC Telemedia (oder Mit-täter) und wurde georteilt das man zahlen muss durch ein gericht?


Bislang ist kein Verfahren bekannt geworden, in dem ein Anschlussinhaber zur Zahlung der Forderung verdonnert wurde. Hier im Forum gibt es aber zwei Verfahren, bei denen sich die Firma nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert hat - sie hat bewiesen, dass sie ihre Ansprüche anscheinend nicht durchsetzen und beweisen will.



familienvater schrieb:


> Ist bekant ob diese ......... verbindung haben mit Drückerkaravanen usw?


...du meinst Drückerkolonnen? Sowas nennt man heute Call-Center-Mitarbeiter - ja, da muss es Verbindungen hin geben, da so ein Call-Center die Adressdaten erhebt.



familienvater schrieb:


> Ist es Möglich zusammen ein prozes zu führen gegen TRC und Konsorten?


Nein, jeder steht da für sich.



familienvater schrieb:


> ...warum lassen wir BILD oder Wochenspiegel oder solche aus diese sachen belüste zeitungen nicht loss auf TRC und Konsorten?


Auf ihre eigenen Kundschaft? TRC und Konsorten werben doch fleißig z. B. in der Bild mit ihren "feinen" Nummern. Drei Seiten zuvor interessiert sich aber zum widerholten Mal ein Journalist für die Sache, hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=198307#post198307.


----------



## Timster (21 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



familienvater schrieb:


> ... Aber bei mir war etwas das -glaube ich- neu im unentliche story MC und TRC, namlich: Ich würde angerufen!  ...


Nein, neu ist das nicht, sondern *die* Standardmethode der TSW/MCM/TRC um Adressen rauszufinden, die sie nicht irgendwo nachschlagen können.



familienvater schrieb:


> ... Hatte -bis heute- einmal einer von uns ein gerichtsferfahren mit erlebt mit TRC Telemedia (oder Mit-täter) und wurde georteilt das man zahlen muss durch ein gericht? ...


Hier im Forum ist kein Fall bekannt geworden, in dem TSW/MCM/TRC versucht hat, seine Forderungen vor Gericht durchsetzen. Es sind allerdings zwei Fälle ausführlich beschrieben, in denen sich Betroffene (Girgel und Geisterfrank) per sog. negativer Feststellungsklage erfolgreich gegen die Forderungen gewehrt und MCM vor Gericht gezerrt haben (auch wenn diese nicht erschienen sind).



familienvater schrieb:


> ... Ist bekant ob diese [ edit] verbindung haben mit Drückerkaravanen usw? Sint dahinter al diese miese sachen die gleiche leute? ...


In der Richtung ist noch nichts bekannt geworden. Nur die Inkassofirma Allinkasso wird sich melden, drohen (wie üblich) und irgendwann wieder aufgeben.



familienvater schrieb:


> ...  (Diese 121 seiten durchblattern ist mit zwei (gehandycapte) kinder noch zuhause und ein Job -nicht mein grosste hobby. ...


Ich glaube es gibt niemand, auch hier, der das als sein größtes Hobby ansieht (wäre auch komisch). Trotzdem würde ich an Deiner Stelle mal durchblättern (man muss nicht alles lesen), insb. die Beschreibungen der negativen Feststellungsklagen. 



familienvater schrieb:


> ... Noch ein ding an alle: Ist es Möglich zusammen ein prozes zu führen gegen ...


Kaum.

_[Edit: Reducal war schneller, und ich hab es nicht gemerkt. Aber besser zwei mal fast die gleiche Auskunft, als gar keine.]_


----------



## familienvater (21 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Ich danke alle die zo unheimlich Blitzschnell reagiert haben. 

Aufgeluftet bin ich leider nicht, da kommt noch was elent auf uns (und viele neuhe opfer) zu... 

Etwas muss toch zu tun sin das diese leute das handwerk legt? Glaube mehr und mehr das da oben EIN GROSSE organisation ist... 

Und das BILD verdient an unsere elent ist etwas was gegen BILD auszuspielen ist, hohe baumen fangen viel wind, oder? Ob wollen alle die dran verdienen später sagen das die von nichts gewüst haben? Das sagen die leute aus der Politiek auch wan man über der Schädlichkeit von Tabak sprecht, die WOLTEN auch nicht gewüst haben das bereits in 1955 bekant war das wir 'misbrauchte' generation Babyboomer am Rauchen starben solten wie Ratten. 

Aber das ist ein ander thema glaube ich...

Seit 2 jahre lauft diese diskussion über TMC Telemedia und konsorten, wir nimmen an das die sich selber auch via diese forum(s) informieren ob wir ratlos sint und bestimmen dan wie sie (TCM) der sache Feintunen konnen...
Bis heute haben die dort noch kein schlaflose nachten gehabt denke ich..

Kaum zu glauben das diese dreck einfach möglich ist in ein moderne zusammenlebung wo alles gesetzlich so (über) organisiert ist. 

Danke soweit, 
wir warten eben ab, etwas muss uns als forum und Denktank doch einfallen...


----------



## Timster (21 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



familienvater schrieb:


> ... Aufgeluftet bin ich leider nicht, da kommt noch was elent auf uns (und viele neuhe opfer) zu...


So groß ist das Elend nicht, das auf Euch zukommt: Ein paar Schreiben mit gewichtigen Worten, die getrost beiseite gelegt werden können.



familienvater schrieb:


> ... Etwas muss toch zu tun sin das diese leute das handwerk legt? Glaube mehr und mehr das da oben EIN GROSSE organisation ist...


Nee, so groß sind die vermutlich nicht. Und: Es gibt etwas, was man tun kann: Negative Feststellungsklage erheben. Mal den Anwalt fragen (Rechtsschutzversicherung ist ja vorhanden), was er davon hält, am besten auf den Beitrag hier im Forum verweisen.


----------



## Geisterfrank (21 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Guten Abend alle zusammen!

Heute habe ich die Einstellungsverfügung meiner Anzeige wegen Betrugs von der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda bekommen. Ich hänge das Schreiben wieder mit dran zum durchlesen, denn es ist eine interessante Sichtweise einer Oberamtsanwältin. Gerade unter unseren Juristen dürften die Gründe der Einstellung für Gesprächsstoff sorgen!
Das nächste was ich mit dran gehangen habe ist mein Antwortschreiben im Entwurf mit der Bitte an unsere Juristen mir ein wenig zu helfen, wenn es nötig ist  und nicht gegen geltendes Recht verstößt!!
Vielen Dank dafür!


Viele Grüße aus Thüringen
Geisterfrank


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Dieses Schreiben aus Fulda ist echt ziemlich krass... und ich glaube auch, dass einige Fehler drin sind. Aber ich muss es mir noch einmal in Ruhe durchlesen. Beim ersten Lesen musste ich immer wieder nach oben scrollen, ob das Schreiben wirklich von der Staatsanwaltschaft kommt und nicht von einem Referenten auf der Eurowebtainment.
Vielleicht ergeben sich dann noch ein paar Dinge, die Du in Deiner Beschwerde einbringen könntest. Bei uns geht gerade wettermässig die Welt unter, aber ich druck mir das jetzt mal aus.


----------



## Timster (22 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



			
				Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda schrieb:
			
		

> ... Sollte dies nicht möglich sein, erfolgt ein Rückruf unter der Legende eines Gewinnversprechens. Dieser Rückruf, der Folge und nicht Ursache des Sextelefonats ist und der der Anschriftenermittlung dient, erfüllt den Betrugstatbestand nicht, da in diesem Zusammenhang keine Vermögensverfügung durch den Angerufenen getroffen wird. ...


 Es wird also offenkundig von MCM gelogen (nennen wir es doch beschönigend "Legende"), um eine Anschrift zu ermitteln. Das wenigstens wird amtlichlicherseits festgestellt. Und offensichtlich als völlig normales betrugsfreies Geschäftsgebahren befunden?



			
				Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda schrieb:
			
		

> ... Die Rechnungen werden dann an die so ermittelten Anschlussinhaber übersandt, wobei es in diesem Zusammenhang auch vorkommen kann, dass einer Person eine Rechnung für ein Gespräch zugestellt wird, das durch eine andere Person geführt wurde, die ebenfalls Zugriff auf den fraglichen Telefonanschluss hatte, z.B. ein Famillienmitglied, Besucher etc. ...


:roll: Ach, das kann dabei vorkommen? Und? Dann dürfte die Aussage "an den so ermittelten Anschlussinhaber" dort gar nicht erst stehen, denn offensichtlich ist dies kein sicheres Verfahren, um einen Anschlussinhaber festzustellen. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass der Anschlussinhaber ja unter Umständen garnicht der richtige Adressat ist, da er nicht zwangsläufig das Gespräch geführt hat. 



			
				Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda schrieb:
			
		

> ... Die Kostenpflicht entfällt, falls das Gespräch nach dem erfolgten Hinweis abgebrochen wird. ...


 Komisch, dass immer wieder Anderweitiges behauptet wird, und sogar bewiesen werden kann?



			
				Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda schrieb:
			
		

> ... Die von der Beschuldigten dargelegt Verfahrensweise wurde durch das Polizeipräsidium Osthessen bereits mehrfach überprüft, ohne dass Abweichungen von der geschilderten Verfahrensweise feststellbar waren. ...


:roll: Vielleicht merkt die Beschuldigte einfach, dass sie von einem Polizeipräsidium aus angerufen wird? Bamberg lässt grüßen.

"Krass" ist die richtige Beschreibung dieses Schreibens. Komisches Deutschland.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

[selfmaulkorbed]


----------



## Geisterfrank (22 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,

§ 258 StGB
Strafvereitelung

(1) Wer absichtlich oder wissentlich ganz oder zum Teil vereitelt, daß ein anderer dem Strafgesetz gemäß wegen einer rechtswidrigen Tat bestraft oder einer Maßnahme (§ 11 Abs. 1 Nr. 8) unterworfen wird, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft. 

kommt jetzt hier nicht endlich die Strafvereitelung im Amt für die gute Oberamtsanwältin zum tragen, oder sehe ich dass als juristischer Laie falsch???


Viele Grüße aus Thüringen 

Geisterfrank


----------



## Geisterfrank (22 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Ein kleiner Nachtrag noch zu meinem obigen Beitrag soll aber eher ironisch verstanden werden!!

Denn im § 258 StGB steht auch folgendes unter (6) Wer die Tat zugunsten eines Angehörigen begeht, ist straffrei.
Man könnte ja mal Verwandtschaftsverhältnisse prüfen.  :-p :-p :-p 


Viele Grüße aus Thüringen
Geisterfrank


----------



## dvill (22 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Das Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda erzeugt deutliche Fassungslosigkeit.

Dort wird die klare Erkenntnis bekundet, dass ein Telefonschlussinhaber und ein Nutzer des Telefons verschiedene Personen sind. Das ist nicht nur in Familien so, sondern auch in Wirtschaften, Vereinen, Krankenhäusern, Firmen usw.. Telefonanschlussinhaber sind nicht für Gesprächsinhalte verantwortlich, wenn sie ihr Telefon anderen zur Verfügung stellen.

In Kenntnis dieser Umstände muss man also davon ausgehen, dass nach dem erläuterten Vorgehen regelmäßig Rechnungen an Unbeteiligte zugestellt werden. Darf man einfach so ohne Grundlage Rechnungen versenden? Wer zahlt, ist selbst schuld? Ich verstehe das nicht.

Weiter wird davon gesprochen, dass die Adressfindung gegebenenfalls mit der "Legende eines Gewinnversprechens" erfolgt. Hat die Staatsanwaltschaft hinterfragt, ob der versprochene Gewinn auch zugestellt wird?


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> kommt jetzt hier nicht endlich die Strafvereitelung im Amt für die gute Oberamtsanwältin zum tragen, oder sehe ich dass als juristischer Laie falsch???


mE nein, denn nach zwei jahren Überlegung kam man ja zu dem Schluß, dass kein Betrug (mit allen nötigen Betrugsbestandteilen) vorliegt. Das ist das eine. Ob die Schlussfolgerung hier richtig oder falsch ist, ist durchaus diskutabel. Aber sicher nicht ausreichend eindeutig für einen §258.
[selfmaulkorbed]


----------



## Geisterfrank (22 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Guten Tag alle zusammen,

Hier sind jetzt nochmal die beiden Briefe korrekt geschwärzt, da ich sie gestern Abend schnell ins Forum stellen wollte hatte ich 2 Namen vergessen zu schwärzen! Entschuldigung dafür! Trotzdem meine Bitte mir bei meiner Antwort vielleicht etwas zu helfen, da ich wie gesagt nur juristischer Laie bin. Vorausgesetzt es bricht nicht geltendes Recht!
Hier ist der interessante Lesestoff!


Viele Grüße aus Thüringen
Geisterfrank


----------



## familienvater (22 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo Geisterfrank, nichtmal gewüst das Deutsche sprache für mich so schwierig werden solte weil mein kinder es in 4 jahre muhelos sprechen und verstehen... Vieles was für ihnen normale altagliche worter und ausdrucken sint muss ich bei mein kinder nachfragen und erklaren lassen. Kanst du nachgehen was ein problem auf menschen wie ich (legosteniker auch nog) zu kommt in ein streit mit typen von Mc Multimedio und Konsorten. Eigentlich wolte ich fragen es für mich kurz Indian Talk zusammen zu fassen.. grinzel .
Du sagt 'unsere Juristen', meint ihr damit deiner oder aller unsere ebentuel einzuschalten Gesatsenfresser? Was ich vertehe is das Iht umgekipt bist bei lesen was ein so hohes tier meint über diese materie die uns beschaftigt haltet? Und das Juristen damit wol was, oder genau Nicht etwas anfangen konnen? Juridische sachen (in Niederlandisch oder Deutsch) sint sowieso durchspeckt mit wurter und tralala die mich der neckharen hoch bringen. Wir haben ein Buch mit der Niederlandische gesatsen auf 'Kinderbiebel' niveau für Simple Minds und Studenten ) Ein Schöne Sontag weiter ubrigens an alle! Familienvater.


----------



## Geisterfrank (22 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hi Familienvater,
ich meine mit "unsere Juristen" die Leute, die hier im Forum wirklich Ahnung von dem haben, was sie schreiben und versuchen, anderen mit ihrem Wissen zu helfen, ohne in die unerlaubte Rechtsberatung abzurutschen die es in Deutschland nun mal gibt.
An dieser Stelle Danke an die Juristen hier im Forum!!!!


Viele Grüße aus Thüringen
Geisterfrank


----------



## suse63 (22 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo,

es geht weiter mit TRC Telemedia. Mein Vater hat am Dienstag eine solche Rechnung bekommen. Wir sind uns sicher, zu der angegebenen Uhrzeit und Datum hat niemand von uns telefoniert (mitten in der Nacht). Ich warte noch auf den ENV der Telekom. Ich hoffe, die ENV legt klar, dass niemand angerufen hat. Dann wären sie beruhigt. Kann man solche Anrufe fingieren? 

Vielen Dank für alle Beiträge der letzten Jahre. Ich konnte so meinen Eltern (69/70) erklären, warum sie nicht zahlen sollen und das es in Ordnung ist, die Rechnung liegen zu lassen. Für ältere Menschen ist es eine enorme Belastung. 

Liebe Grüsse

Suse


----------



## familienvater (22 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> Hi Familienvater,
> ich meine mit "unsere Juristen" die Leute, die hier im Forum wirklich Ahnung von dem haben, was sie schreiben und versuchen, anderen mit ihrem Wissen zu helfen, ohne in die unerlaubte Rechtsberatung abzurutschen die es in Deutschland nun mal gibt.
> An dieser Stelle Danke an die Juristen hier im Forum!!!!
> 
> ...


HA! 'Wir' haben einige Juristen? Man davon wurde es mir auf einmal viel besser! Mein idee ist das wir uns treffen für ein (Grill) fest ergent wo mit alle  zusammen auf moment das dieses [........] (TRC & Konsorten) drunter ist ergent wo. 'Das ende von jeder Schwein ist immer das Schlachtfest' Oder? Wir wollen es erleben!
Aus mein keller kommen den eben 100 flashen von unsere halbtrocken/Lieblich wein... Hofnung tut leben doch..?
MfG Familienvater

_Ausdruck wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Geisterfrank (22 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Timster schrieb:


> :roll: Vielleicht merkt die Beschuldigte einfach, dass sie von einem Polizeipräsidium aus angerufen wird? Bamberg lässt grüßen.



Oder die Dame hat gute Informanten. 

Viele Grüße aus Thüringen
Geisterfrank


----------



## dvill (25 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Jedenfalls kann jeder noch als Beispiel dienen.

Die dort angehängte Rechnung richtet sich an den Telefonanschlussinhaber der Universität Hamburg. Die Universität beschäftigt allein 10.000 Vollzeitmitarbeiter.

Ob der Telefonanschlussinhaber auch zahlen muss, wenn jemand den Pizza-Dienst kommen lässt?


----------



## gabi44 (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Wir haben auch mehrere Rechnungen von Telemedia bekommen.
Sind damit gleich zur Polizei, die kümmern sich jetzt darum.

Doch nun haben wir ein neues Problem,

_In getrenntes  Posting verschoben_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=199387#post199387
modaction


----------



## Reducal (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



gabi44 schrieb:


> Wir haben auch mehrere Rechnungen von Telemedia bekommen. Sind damit gleich zur Polizei, die kümmern sich jetzt darum.


:kotz: ...lass dir nicht son Dummfug erzählen - neimand kümmert sich um diese Rechnungen und darum, wie sie zu Stande gekommen sind!


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



dvill schrieb:


> Jedenfalls kann jeder noch als Beispiel dienen.


Man lese auch den dänischen Zusatzbericht
http://www.bmelv.de/cln_045/nn_7571...perty=publicationFile.pdf/AbusePRSDenmark.pdf

auf S. 55


> 5.1. Phone Sex Services
> In October 2004 the Maritime and Commercial Court of Copenhagen227 upheld the claim presented by the Danish Consumer Ombudsman that a phone sex service provider, Nordic Media, *was not allowed to bill consumers on the basis of caller ID information* *as there was no guarantee that the adult person who is billed for using the services actually did so*.228 The Court thereby acknowledged a practise established by the Consumer Complaints Board.
> 
> The judgment stated that it is beyond dispute that Nordic Media had billed consumers *on the basis of caller ID information alone*. This, however, *was not sufficient to establish the identity and the age of the User of the phone sex services*, and that text boxes are little useful when people can easily proceed despite being under age. No prior agreement was made between the Content Provider and the User concerning the use and terms of the services for which Nordic Media had been charging. Nordic Media had thus
> ...


Was für Zustände bei unseren Nachbarn. Drum kamen die wohl die paar Kilometer runter und fanden südlich von Padborg abzockerfreundliche Gesetze (und Gesetzeshüter?)
[offtopic]
(*)
http://www.computerworld.dk/art/25636?cid=1&a=cid&i=1&o=13835&sNext
_Forbrugermanden har tidligere modtaget klager over firmaer som Telecollect, Yellow Tell-Production, *Secure Tele Transfer* og *Persolvo*. En række af telesex-firmaerne på Forbrugerombudsmandens advarsels-liste er gået konkurs. Det gælder selskaber som *IBC*, *Scanbill*, Televoice, *Telecom Billing*, Telebud, Telecollect og *Cavalo*._
[/offtopic]
Die deutsche Fassung mit ihren fast 300 Seiten scheint auch sehr interessant zu sein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sachsen.de/UNIQ118554807428995/link335922A.html


> Verbraucher, die eine Rechnung von TRCTelemedia erhalten, sollten auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis ihrer Telefonrechnung nachschauen, ob eine der in der Rechnung benannten Rufnummern angewählt wurde. Findet sich die Rufnummer dort nicht, sollte die Zahlung verweigert werden. Dasselbe gilt, wenn laut Einzelverbindungsnachweis die Gesprächszeit nur wenige Sekunden betragen hat, denn dann hat der Anrufer in der Regel nur die Preisansage abgehört und danach aufgelegt, die Leistung also gar nicht in Anspruch genommen. *Ob letztlich eine Zahlungspflicht besteht, kann jedoch nur für jeden Einzelfall beurteilt werden.*


Warum wird das Modell nicht gekippt wie beispielsweise in Dänemark? Ist der VZBV nicht bereit, dies ein für allemal zu klären oder ist sind die Verbraucherschützer sich sicher, dass die Gerichte in Deutschland das nicht so entscheiden würden wie in Dänemark und anderswo?
Momax, übernehmen sie.
Hier wird das Geschäftsmodell an sich wiederum bestätigt. Armes Deutschland!


----------



## keiner (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Nettes Forum hier und irgendwie fühlen ich mich gleich wie zu Hause bei all den Leidensgenossen. TRC war das Thema, wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre. Bitte seht es mir nach, dass ich bei so vielen Seiten nicht jeden Beitrag gelesen habe, daher schiesse ich einfach mal ins Blaue und hoffe, dass ich das folgende nicht zum x-ten Mal zum Besten gebe. 
Ich habe auch vor gut 3 Monaten Post erhalten von besagter Firma (Forderung über 60 € für ein angeblich geführtes Gespräch am *18.03.2006*). Sitz der Firma TRC laut  "Rechnung" ist Petersberg, gehört zu Großenlüder. Also Rathaus Großenlüder angerufen, zwecks Gewerbeamt. Wollte halt erstmal wissen, ob die Firma überhaupt existiert, was nicht bestätigt werden konnte mit Weiterverweis an Fuldaer Polizei. 
Da angerufen, konnte man mir zum Einen die Existenz von TRC und desweiteren weitere Anrufe von Betroffenen bestätigen. Der Polizeibeamte (Name leider nicht notiert) gab mir zwei Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl, IGNORIEREN oder ZAHLEN um Ruhe zu haben wie er sagte. 
Ich entschied mich für Tor 1. 
2 Wochen später erhielt ich eine Mahnung über 90 €. Generös wie ich bin, kein Einspruch sondern Zahlung in Höhe von 60 €, da mir die Mahngebühr von 30 € doch etwas hoch erschien. Folge des Ganzen war ein Schreiben 3 Monate später von Allinkasso über ~ 80 €. Was nun? Telefonrechnung von März 2006 rausgesucht (Gesamt ~ 60 €), beim Telefonanbieter angerufen wegen Einzelverbindungsnachweis, aber die Daten sind leider schon gelöscht, Kalender geholt, aha, 18.03.2006 war ein Samstag. Kene Ahnung, was ich da so gemacht habe, aber ist ja schon mal schön zu wissen.  Ja soll ich jetzt Einspruch beim Inkasso einlegen gegen die Rechnung oder was? Irgendwelche Ideen? Danke schon mal für die bisher gelesenen Beiträge, alles schon ziemlich informativ, aber die meisten wollen aussitzen, was sich bei mir schon erledigt hat.


----------



## Timster (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



keiner schrieb:


> ... 2 Wochen später erhielt ich eine Mahnung über 90 €. Generös wie ich bin, kein Einspruch sondern *Zahlung in Höhe von 60 €*, da mir die Mahngebühr von 30 € doch etwas hoch erschien. ...


Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, dann hast Du den eigentlichen Rechnungsbetrag gezahlt? Damit ist die eigentliche Forderung von Dir anerkannt worden (vermute ich), und es geht nur noch um die Mahn- und Inkassogebühren. Hinweise zu deren Angemessenheit findest Du z.B. > hier <.


----------



## keiner (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Timster schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, dann hast du den eigentlichen Rechnungsbetrag gezahlt? Damit ist die eigentliche Forderung von Dir anerkannt worden (vermute ich), und es geht nur noch um die Mahn- und Inkassogebühren. Hinweis zu deren Angemessenheit findest Du z.B. > hier <.


Tja was heißt anerkannt. Rein vom rechtlichen her wohl schon, denn ich hab ja gezahlt. Aber tatsächlich wollte ich einfach nur meine Ruhe haben und hab gezahlt. 
Frage ist jetzt nur, ob ich denn weiterhin zahlen muss, da ich die 60 € schon zahlte und ob eine Bearbeitungsgebühr von 32,25 €, wie sie im Inkasso-Schreiben angegeben ist, überhaupt in Ordnung ist. Wenn nicht, ist da noch der "Rest von 30 € Rechnungsgebühr (90-60) + Mahngebühr und Zinsen (Gesamt ~ 50 €). Und abschließend, wenn ich denn tatsächlich weiterhin zahlen muss und ich dem Schreiben des Inkasso-Unternehmen Folge leiste, ist es dann abgeschlossen?


----------



## keiner (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Im Eifer ist mir noch eins entgangen und zwar zu Verzugsfristen:

Erste Rechnung kam am 10.04., bezahlt habe ich am 09.05.2007. Ist doch eigentlich noch innerhalb der 30 Tage, nach deren Ablauf man nach dem Gesetz in Verzug gerät, oder nicht? TRC schrieb zwar unter die Rechnung "innerhalb von 8 Tagen zahlen", aber ist doch meines Erachtens nicht bindend, siehe auch BGB § 286 (3) :-? Und würde das wiederum bedeuten, dass die Mahnung nichtig ist bzw. der Betrag von 90 € und somit auch die noch ausstehende Differenz von 30 €?:-?


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



keiner schrieb:


> Der Polizeibeamte (Name leider nicht notiert) gab mir zwei Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl, IGNORIEREN oder ZAHLEN um Ruhe zu haben wie er sagte.


Frage: seit wann sind Polizeibeamte Berater in *zivilrechtlichen* Fragen? 
(Würde mich nie der unmaßgeblichen *Meinung *eines Dorfsheriffs in solchen Fragen anvertrauen)


keiner schrieb:


> aber ist doch meines Erachtens nicht bindend, siehe auch BGB § 286 (3) :-? ?


Frage: Wieso bezahlt  jemand, der sich so gut im BGB auskennt, "nur um seine Ruhe" zu haben?

und  die dritte  Frage: ist überhaupt ein Anruf/Gespräch geführt worden? wenn ja, wielange?


----------



## keiner (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Tja, jupp11, erst mal Danke für die Lorbeeren, aber das mit dem BGB war wohl ein Glückstreffer. Die andere Sache ist, wie ich schon im ersten Posting geschrieben habe, dass ich einfach nicht mehr nachvollziehen kann, was ich vor über einem Jahr um 18:11 Uhr getan habe, daher auch die Zahlung. Ich hab sicher schon mal so einen Service ausprobiert, aber da war ich 15 oder so und war einfach neugierig. Wie gesagt, ich kann es nicht mehr nachvollziehen und meine Telefongesellschaft hat auch keine Nachweise mehr. So ist es nun mal.:wall:


----------



## Immo (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Merkwürdig, wer von mir Geld haben will, muß das nachweisen. (Selbst wenn ich Gedächtsnisverlust hätte)
ganz offen: wer 60 Euronen mal so rausschmeißt,  muß  etwas davon zu viel haben:
Wie wär´s mit der Kontonummer: Ich kann immer was gebrauchen :scherzkeks:


----------



## dvill (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



keiner schrieb:


> [...], aber da war ich 15 oder so [...] meine Telefongesellschaft hat auch keine Nachweise mehr. [...]


Ich glaube kein Wort. So eine Kamelle wird hier selten aufgetischt.

15-Jährige pflegen selten eine Telefongesellschaft zu haben. Die rufen auch nicht beim Gewerbeamt an, um dort von einem Polizisten einen Rat zu erhalten. BGB-Kenntisse sind auch eher selten. Wenn man zahlt, um seine Ruhe zu haben, zahlt man ganz. Zahlen mit Abzügen erzwingt vorsätzlich Unruhe.

Das ist absurdes Theater, sonst nix.


----------



## webwatcher (29 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



keiner schrieb:


> Ja soll ich jetzt Einspruch beim Inkasso einlegen gegen die Rechnung oder was? Irgendwelche Ideen?


Aus den Beiträgen im Forum müßte deutlich hervorgegangen sein, dass hier keine individuelle 
Rechtsberatung stattfindet. Auf Hinweise in allgemeiner Form hat Timster hingeweisen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=199539#post199539 
Weitere fallbezogene Fragen  sind daher überflüssig und  werden auch nicht beantwortet.


----------



## tokake41 (29 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



keiner schrieb:


> Im Eifer ist mir noch eins entgangen und zwar zu Verzugsfristen:
> 
> Erste Rechnung kam am 10.04., bezahlt habe ich am 09.05.2007. Ist doch eigentlich noch innerhalb der 30 Tage, nach deren Ablauf man nach dem Gesetz in Verzug gerät, oder nicht? TRC schrieb zwar unter die Rechnung "innerhalb von 8 Tagen zahlen", aber ist doch meines Erachtens nicht bindend, siehe auch BGB § 286 (3) :-? Und würde das wiederum bedeuten, dass die Mahnung nichtig ist bzw. der Betrag von 90 € und somit auch die noch ausstehende Differenz von 30 €?:-?



Ich weiss nicht, was du willst?Meinst du etwa,die rücken das Geld freiwillig wieder raus?Selbst wenn du die 60Euro gleich nach Eingang des ersten Schreibens bezahlt hättest,hätten die weitere Zahlungen von dir gefordert.In diesen Forum wird  auch darauf hingewiesen,wie Girgel und Geisterfrank
vorgegangen sind. [ edit]


----------



## tokake41 (29 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo,
Mein Zitat bezieht sich auf Thread 1231 von keiner.Tut mir Leid,dass ich einen anderen Thread zitiert habe.Ist wohl noch etwas zu früh.


----------



## webwatcher (29 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Nochmal zum Mitmeißeln:  Der User behauptet aus welchen Gründen auch immer gezahlt zu haben.
Über Sinn oder Unsinn dieser Vorgehensweise zu diskutieren ist  müßig. 

Er stellt konkrete Fragen zum Inkasso. Dazu gibt es den allgemeinen Informationsthread 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38724
Die Antwort muß er sich entweder selber herauslesen oder einen Anwalt konsultieren 
Das Thema Inkasso  ist damit beendet.


----------



## keiner (29 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

So erst mal danke für die zahlreichen Antworten. Tut mir leid, wenn meine Geschichte als nicht glaubhaft erscheint oder als fragwürdige Handlungsweise. Ich erhebe auch keinen Anspruch darauf, ein Genie zu sein oder so ne coole Sau wie viele hier zu sein scheinen.Ich hätte auch einfach fragen können, wie es denn anderen ergangen ist, die gezahlt haben, wollte aber auch sagen, was mich dazu getrieben hat. Der Hinweis auf Girgel und Geisterfrank ist informativ gewesen, hat sich für mich aber schon erledigt, da ich schon gezahlt habe und die beiden haben wohl eher gleich rechtliche Schritte eingeleitet. Der wahrscheinlich beste Weg auf diese Schreiben zu reagieren, erfordert aber auch ne Menge Nerven, die nicht jeder hat. Wie gesagt, trotzdem danke für die Postings, ich glaube ich übergebe den Vorgang jetzt der Verbraucherzentrale. Mal sehen was die sagen.


----------



## Timster (29 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



keiner schrieb:


> ... Ich erhebe auch keinen Anspruch darauf, ein Genie zu sein oder so ne coole Sau wie viele hier zu sein scheinen. ...


:roll: 


keiner schrieb:


> ... Der Hinweis auf Girgel und Geisterfrank ist informativ gewesen, hat sich für mich aber schon erledigt, da ich schon gezahlt habe und die beiden haben wohl eher gleich rechtliche Schritte eingeleitet. [...] ich glaube ich übergebe den Vorgang jetzt der Verbraucherzentrale. Mal sehen was die sagen.


Aus meiner Sicht hat sich Girgels und Geisterfranks Weg für Dich noch nicht zwingend erledigt. Klär mal mit der Verbraucherzentrale ab (bitte nicht übergeben ), ob die Höhe der Mahn- und Inkassogebühren angemessen ist. Falls nein, kannst Du für den Teil der Forderung diesen Weg sehr wohl noch beschreiten.


----------



## keiner (29 Juli 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Timster schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht hat sich Girgels und Geisterfranks Weg für Dich noch nicht zwingend erledigt. Klär mal mit der Verbraucherzentrale ab (bitte nicht übergeben ), ob die Höhe der Mahn- und Inkassogebühren angemessen ist. Falls nein, kannst Du für den Teil der Forderung diesen Weg sehr wohl noch beschreiten.


Gut, so mache ich das. Frage: "Nicht übergeben!" heißt doch nicht, dass ich denen die ganzen Schreiben nicht zeigen soll, oder? Wie sollen die sich denn dann ein Bild machen?


----------



## Adele (1 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo "keiner"

"Nicht übergeben" heißt möglicherweise nicht, nicht lesen lassen", sondern nicht überlassen.......

Gruss

Adele


----------



## Timster (1 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

^^^ War ein Scherz und wurde per PN geklärt.


----------



## Stebe (6 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Ich bin auch nun mit dabei nach 5 Schreiben kam heute das erste AllInkasso Schreiben an .....

Hat noch jemand für mich den Verbraucherbeitrag von der Niedersächsischen Verbraucherzentrale ??

Gruss


----------



## Captain Picard (7 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Stebe schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand für mich den Verbraucherbeitrag von der Niedersächsischen Verbraucherzentrale ??



Nicht Niedersachsen , Sachsen..
http://www.vzs.de/UNIQ118647881919713/link197361A.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Man beachte aber: Das ist Stand 2005! Damals war der Ton noch ein anderer 





> In diesem Falle liegt kein Missbrauch von Mehrwertdienste-Rufnummern vor, weshalb die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post nicht befugt ist, einzuschreiten. *Lediglich der Staatsanwalt kann gegen die vermutlich betrügerisch agierende Firma ermitteln.* Deshalb empfehlen Sachsens Verbraucherschützer allen Empfängern der dubiosen Rechnungen von MCMultimedia, umgehend *Strafanzeige bei der Polizei zu erstatten* und sich auch von nachfolgenden Inkasso-Schreiben nicht zur Zahlung nötigen zu lassen.


 Diese Möglichkeit der "juristischen Verfolgung" gibt es. Man kann aber auch in der Kapelle im Wald um eine Strafe Gottes beten. Woran man halt glaubt. (--> Voodoo?)

Die Verbraucherzentrale *Nieder*sachsen (nicht Sachsen) formuliert übrigens (zu meiner Verwunderung) *erheblich vorsichtiger*. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich das zitieren darf, ohne die Quelle anzugeben. Die entsprechende Meldung finde ich bei der VZ nicht (mehr?), daher bin ich etwas unsicher.


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen
> 15.03.2007
> TRC Telemedia Ltd. stellt *angebliche Serviceleistung* in Rechnung
> Herr B. aus Oldenburg erhielt zwei Rechnungen der Firma TRC Telemedia Ltd. aus Petersberg über jeweils 60 Euro. Von seinem Handy aus habe er verschiedene Festnetz- und Mobilfunknummern angerufen und dabei eine kostenpflichtige Serviceleistung in Anspruch genommen
> ...


 Zweifel ergeben sich spätestens in den Fällen, in denen eine solche Nummer angewählt wurde (also wenn es nicht um eine _angebliche Serviceleistung_ geht, sondern um einen aus einem _angeblichen Vertrag_ stammende _angebliche Zahlungsverpflichtung_ für eine (wie auch immer erbrachte/genutzte) Serviceleistung _zu den von TRC dargestellten Bedingungen_). 

Zählt das nach Ansicht der VZ bereits zu den "Einzelfällen"? Lese ich daraus etwa eine Art von Zahlungsverpflichtung "in Einzelfällen" heraus? Muß ich etwa die VZ so verstehen, dass sie das Verhalten, das ich, wenn ich betroffen wäre (angerufen, Dienst [kurz?] genutzt, Preis nicht Vertragsbestandteil geworden, Vertragsschluß umstritten), als sinnvoll erachten würde (kein Vertrag, also lasst mich in Ruhe), in Einzelfällen *nicht* als richtig ansieht?
Leider findet sich keine *AKTUELLE* Stellungnahme einer VZ. Oder weiß jemand eine? Sonst würde sich direkt mal eine Nachfrage lohnen.

Vor allem nach dem Durcheinander, dass die Experten der StA Fulda hier präsentiert haben... :wall:
-->
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=199048#post199048


----------



## Captain Picard (7 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

am 15.05.2007 existierte sie noch, solange keine offizielle Stellungnahme der VZ existiert, 
warum sie die Meldung gelöscht hat,
würde ich kein Problem darin sehen aus der drei Monate alten Meldung zu zitieren.
Das Urteil  des LG Fulda wird ja wohl nicht aufgehoben worden sein 


> Dieser Firma wurde mit Urteil vom 04.12.2006 des Landgerichtes Fulda untersagt, Ortsrufnummern oder Mobilfunknummern ohne Preisangabe für Werbezwecke für Sextelefonate zu nutzen.



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=194100#post194100

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sh.de/UNIQ118648168021103/link307132A.html
diese  Meldung der VZ Schleswig-Holstein ist immerhin vom vorigen Jahr
mal sehen, ob sie auch verschwindet wie die aus dem Saarland 
http://verbraucherrecht.blogg.de/eintrag.php?id=446


> http://www.vz-saar.de/UNIQ116414255207172/link270262A.html


scheinen alle zu kneifen....

Fulda beherrscht Deutschland... ( Armes Deutschland..)


----------



## Stebe (7 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Was ratet Ihr mir ??

Awarten  bis der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid kommt ??

Leider ist meine Nummer die ich angerugfen haben soll nicht bei den 5 Nummer dabei....jeweils andere Endnummern...

Habe darauf hin Einspruch per Einschreiben eingelegt..nichts..... Ich hätte angeblich alles ignoriert........

Gruss :roll:


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Und selbst wenn da steht... 





> Dieser Firma wurde mit Urteil vom 04.12.2006 des Landgerichtes Fulda untersagt, Ortsrufnummern oder Mobilfunknummern *ohne Preisangabe* für Werbezwecke für Sextelefonate zu nutzen.


 sind sicher in dieses Verbot auch Fälle zu rechnen, in denen *mit nicht ausreichender Preisangabe* geworben wird.
Stichwort: Ein Verbraucher darf nicht erst rechnen müssen, was der Dienst kostet (Preisangabengesetz)


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Stebe schrieb:


> Leider ist meine Nummer die ich angerugfen haben soll nicht bei den 5 Nummer dabei....jeweils andere Endnummern...


Das ist etwas verwirrend dargestellt, zB 069-xxxxx668-760 (sind also alle Endziffern gemeint? 668,669,670,671,...,760?


----------



## Stebe (7 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Also die aufgelisteten Nummern stimmen nicht mit den Nummern auf dem EVN überein.........

Fakt. Desweiteren stimmt auch nicht mein Nachname mit dem der Anschrift überein.....sprich statt einem e in meinem Nachen taucht dort ein i auf......

Jedenfalls haben Sie meinen Brief entgegengenommen ( Einschreiben mit Rückschein) jedoch kam 5 Tage später die nächste Mahnung..genauso wie hier alles beschrieben ist ......und bin nun beim 1 Schreiben des AllInkasso Unternehmens....

Jemand einen Tipp für mich was ich nun machen muss ???

bin mom bei 245,xx € und 1XX,XX €

Gruss


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

schick mal die Nummern aus dem EVN per PN
und/oder anonymisiere die Rechnung und stell sie ein (Namen geschwärzt, deine Rufnummer geschwärzt)


----------



## Stebe (7 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

05119362****
06950959***


----------



## technofreak (7 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Stebe schrieb:


> 051193622***
> 06950959***


Nummern anonymisiert und  an Aka per PN geschickt


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> schick mal die Nummern aus dem EVN* per PN*


----------



## Stebe (7 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

danke:wall:


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Eine der Nummern ist im "Beispiel" enthalten, die andere nicht
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=199276#post199276

Die eine Nummer:
Rufnummer:    0511-93622***
Land:    Deutschland
Netz:    Hannover
Vorwahl:    0511
RN-Block:    9362
*Betreiber:    COLT Telecom GmbH*
Herriotstraße 4
60528 Frankfurt am Main
Zuteilung:    02.09.1999 00:00:00

Rufnummer:    069-509594***
Land:    Deutschland
Netz:    Frankfurt am Main
Vorwahl:    069
RN-Block:    50959
*Betreiber:    COLT Telecom GmbH*
Herriotstraße 4
60528 Frankfurt am Main
Zuteilung:    13.07.1999 00:00:00

Selber ausprobieren kann ich die Nummern derzeit nicht. Die Familie ist inzwischen wieder zu Hause 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=116094&highlight=colt#post116094


> die von mcm genutzten rufnummern werden über den carrier colt telecom in frankfurt betrieben. dieser hat die rufnummern an newtex aus hannover zugeteilt die dann wiederum die rufnummern an mcm überlassen vielleicht direkt vielleicht noch über die ein oder andere stelle.


s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=116117#post116117

Über die Hintergründe desjenigen, der mit COLT stritt, mag man streiten - das ändert nichts daran, dass COLT bei MCM mitmischt - damals *wie heute*!
Die damalige Aussage von COLT, dass nicht gegen den Verbraucherschutz und das Wettbewerbsrecht verstossen wird (Aussaqge vom September 2005) hat - insbesondere unter Berücksichtigung der Entscheidung des LG Fulda - durchaus "a Gschmäckle"


----------



## Stebe (7 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Was nun, warten auf den Mahnbescheid und dann zum Anwalt ??

mfg


----------



## jupp11 (7 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Stebe schrieb:


> Was nun, warten auf den Mahnbescheid


Da kannst du lange warten.  (gerichtlicher natürlich) 
Die andere  Möglichkeit ist, selbst aktiv zu werden,  wie es Girgel und Geisterfrank 
 mit einer  negativen Unterlassungsklage erfolgreich durchgezogen haben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

oder Du suchst Dir einen Konkurrenten und klagst dann auf Unterlassung oder Du bittest das Verbraucherschutzministerium, endlich zu der von ihnen selbst veröffentlichten Studie Stellung zu nehmen, in der MCM als Beispiel genannt wird ("Missbrauch von Mehrwertdiensterufnummern")  (siehe etwas weiter oben)


----------



## Reducal (7 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Ist schon bemerkenswert, wie so eine reporterrempelnde Clique es bis zur Aufmerksamkeit eines Ministeriums geschafft hat.


----------



## helge (7 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo!
Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem mit der TRCTelemedia AG.
Unser knapp 15-jährige Sohn meinte mal die ominösen Rufnummern aus diversen Zeitungen auszuprobieren. Nach diversen erfolglosen Versuchen (Rufnummernsperre) ist er dann bei einem Service der TRC angelangt, mit der Folge das ich zwei Rechnungen über jeweils 60€ bekommen habe.
Nun gut. 
Habe erstmal Widerspruch per Einschreiben mit Rückschein eingelegt, auch mit der Bitte mir genaue Vertragsdaten (Partner, Inhalt, Serviceart etc.) mitzuteilen.
Außerdem habe ich denen mitgeteilt das diese Telfonate nachweislich von einem minderjährigen geführt worden sind.
Drei oder vier Tage, nachdem das Einschreiben dort eingegangen ist, ruft mich eine Dame von TRC(von der Stimme her genau dieselbe die mir einen Baumarktgutschein andrehen wollte) an und fragt mich ob ich meine Rechnungen nicht bezahlen wollte.
Ich habe natürlich verneint und nochmals auf die fehlenden Angaben dieser ominosen Verträge hingewiesen. 

Nochmals drei bis vier Tage später kam wieder Post.
Merkwürdigerweise keine Mahnung, sondern die absolut identischen Rechnungen nochmals, nur mit geändertem Datum. Kein Mahnhinweis oder -gebühren.
Spinnt deren Buchhaltung, oder wollen die durch das neue Datum meinen Widerspruch aushebeln?
Was ist da los?


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Ich sprach nicht von Aufmerksamkeit... Aber die Studie ist sehr spannend. Und sie soll, sagt das BMELV, ins neue TKG eingegangen sein


> Der umfangreiche Abschlussbericht zum Projekt "Der Missbrauch von Mehrwertdiensterufnummern zulasten der Verbraucher - Missbrauchstatbestände in Deutschland und dem europäischen Ausland, grenzüberschreitender Vergleich von Lösungsansätzen" (Prof. Dr. Peter Mankowski, Universität Hamburg) analysiert die Missbrauchstatbestände in Deutschland und anderen europäischen Ländern und macht Vorschläge zur Verbesserung des deutschen Rechts. Zahlreiche dieser Vorschläge sind bei der Novellierung des Telekommunikationsgesetzes umgesetzt worden, wie etwa das sog. Handshake-Verfahren für SMS-Abonnements (d.h. der Vertrag kommt erst mit einer Bestätigungs-SMS des Bestellers zustande).


Der Mitverfasser, Prof. M*, ist kein Experte für das Thema - das macht die Studie aber IMHO gerade spannend, weil er das Thema ganz anders anpackt, als es jemand würde, der wie wir mit all unseren Scheuklappen rumläuft.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



helge schrieb:


> Spinnt deren Buchhaltung, oder wollen die durch das neue Datum meinen Widerspruch aushebeln?
> Was ist da los?



Glaube  nicht, dass in diesem Unternehmen  eine  Buchhaltung der uns  bekannten Art wirkt...
Jedenfalls hab ich diesen Eindruck nach  mittlerweile weit über zwei Jahren und  fast 2000 Postings 
 in denen dieses Thema hier behandelt wurde,  nicht bekommen.

Teil 1  beginnt am 04.03.*2005 *
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=35181 
Teil 2
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38081


----------



## helge (7 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Ich vermute auch das deren Buchhaltung aus einem Rudel arbeitsloser Hausfrauen besteht, die von zuhause aus mit dem PC Aufträge auf Provision abwickelt.
Form und Qualität dieser "Rechnungen" sind zumindest unter aller S**.

Neu ist mir allerdings das sie auf einen Widerspruch, zumindest telefonisch, reagieren.


----------



## Stebe (7 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



helge schrieb:


> Ich vermute auch das deren Buchhaltung aus einem Rudel arbeitsloser Hausfrauen besteht, die von zuhause aus mit dem PC Aufträge auf Provision abwickelt.
> Form und Qualität dieser "Rechnungen" sind zumindest unter aller S**.
> 
> Neu ist mir allerdings das sie auf einen Widerspruch, zumindest telefonisch, reagieren.



das stimmt...bei mir war nichts sondern es hies weiter ich hätte auf nichts reagiert


----------



## Timster (7 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



helge schrieb:


> ... Nochmals drei bis vier Tage später kam wieder Post. Merkwürdigerweise keine Mahnung, sondern die absolut identischen Rechnungen nochmals, nur mit geändertem Datum. Kein Mahnhinweis oder -gebühren. Spinnt deren Buchhaltung, oder wollen die durch das neue Datum meinen Widerspruch aushebeln? Was ist da los?


Buchhaltung?   

Die Masche besteht im wesentlichen im Versuch, vermeintliche Gläubiger unsicher zu machen. Die Methoden sind eher skurril (Detektivgebühren; Androhung von Anzeige; "Drohung", dass von anderen Telefonsexagenturen Informationen einholt werden würden; Personalstammblatt; die Behauptung, dass man leere Einschreiben geschickt hätte; etc.). Ich würde auch Deine Erfahrung als einen solchen Versuch werten. Und genau so wenig erstnehmen.


----------



## Timster (7 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



helge schrieb:


> Ich vermute auch das deren Buchhaltung aus einem Rudel arbeitsloser Hausfrauen besteht, die von zuhause aus mit dem PC Aufträge auf Provision abwickelt. ...


Nee, kein Rudel. Eine.


helge schrieb:


> Neu ist mir allerdings das sie auf einen Widerspruch, zumindest telefonisch, reagieren.


Mir hat die Gute auch mal einen Spruch auf dem AB hinterlassen. Hat da viel von Telefonsex geredet, wahrscheinlich in der Hoffnung, dass es meine bessere Hälfte abhört, und mir dann die Hölle heiß macht.


----------



## helge (7 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Es müssen auf jeden Fall mehrere sein.
Die Dame mit dem Handygutschein und die von der Deutschen Post AG wegen der unzustellbaren Briefsendung hatten andere Stimmen.
Und man beachte, das die Briefmarken auf den Umschlägen per Hand aufgeklebt wurden.
Das schafft eine nicht alleine, bei der Menge.


----------



## webwatcher (7 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Die Spekulationen   über die personelle Besetzung der Firma sind sicher ganz amüsant,
 helfen aber in der Sache nicht weiter.

Empfehle  wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukehren


----------



## Geisterfrank (8 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Guten Abend alle zusammen,

heute habe ich wie bereits angekündigt mein Rechtsmittel der Beschwerde beim Oberstaatsanwalt in Fulda gegen die Einstellung meiner Strafanzeige per Einschreiben abgeschickt. Ich bin gespannt was dabei herauskommt und werde Euch wie immer darüber informieren. Meine Frage an Euch : Hat jemand gegen seine Einstellung des Strafverfahrens schon mal Rechtsmittel eingelegt? Was ist dabei herausgekommen?

Viele Grüße aus Thüringen
Geisterfrank


----------



## technofreak (8 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo  Geisterfrank, 

deine Zähigkeit ist bewundernswert. Wünschte mir, es gäbe mehr User  mit  deiner Durchhaltekraft. :thumb: 

Gruß
tf


----------



## Reducal (8 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Die meisten Anzeigen waren irgendwo im Bundesgebiet und nur wenige davon in Fulda - das spekuliere ich jetzt mal. Rechtsmittel z. B. bei einer Hamburger Anzeige in Hamburg einzulegen ist sicher möglich, bringt den Beschwerdeführer aber nicht, da das Thema in Hamburg vom GeneraStA nieder gebügelt wird. Fuldaer Anzeigen sind da sicher schon an der richtigen Stelle, samt der Beschwerde.


----------



## Geisterfrank (8 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Guten Abend nochmal,

@ Technofreak :   Danke auch an Dich für die Hilfe !
@ Reducal :   Gilt in Deutschland nicht das Tatortprinzip? Und ist somit nicht der Tatort immer der Wohnort der Frau H.? Worauf ich hinaus will ist, dass doch eigentlich immer die Behörden in Fulda zuständig sind und deswegen auch jedes eingelegte Rechtsmittel nach Fulda geht. Oder? Denn ich habe meine Anzeige ja auch in meinem Wohnort gestellt und der Beamte sagte mir, dass geht eh nach Fulda.

Viele Grüße aus Thüringen
Geisterfrank


----------



## Reducal (8 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> Gilt in Deutschland nicht das Tatortprinzip?


Sicher, du hast Recht. Zuständig sind die Behörden am Ort der Tathandlung. Blöd ist nur, dass viele Anzeigen im Bundesgebiet gleich am Ort des geschädigten Anzeigenerstatters verpuffen, weil dort auch ein Tatort ist, nämlich der des Schadenseintritt. Und wenn die Behörden die Straftat bezweifeln oder keine Ahnung vom Sachverhalt haben, dann werden solche Vorgänge gleich vor Ort eingestellt.


----------



## Senor_19 (15 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

hallo alle zusammen...brauche dringend hilfe....es habe angeblich jemand von meinem Handy die seiösen numemrn angerufen....das Handy hatte ich nach einer Party bei jemanden vergessen und kann nicht genau sagen ob wirklich eine solche nummer angerufen wurde. letztens bekam ich dann einen ANruf ich hätte 50 euro gewonnen und sie wollten meine Adresse haben. Ich aber gebe ei solchen Sachen nie meinen richrigen Namen an und habe einen falschen Vornamen gegeben. nach 2 wochen finde ich einen Brief von über 60 euro und 2 wochen später iene Mahnung von üer 90 euro. meine Fragen an euch: soll ich es einfach bezahlen oder versuchen sie es dann immer wieder mit mir? und die wichtigste Frage...darf mein Kartenanbieter also O2, meinen Namen preisgeben???? ich brauche hilfe so schnell wie möglich...cih danke euch im voraus..


----------



## Reducal (16 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

O2 wird die Daten nicht heraus geben aber das hattest du ja schon selbst gemacht. Das Szenario mit dem vergessenen Handy bei einer Party ist gut - eine der üblichen Schutzbehauptungen. Das Problem ist damit bei dem Anbieter, der zu beweisen hat, dass er den strittigen Vertrag nun mit dir und nicht mit einem unbekannten anderen Partygast hat. Du hast das Verbindungsentgelt bezahlt und damit deine Obliegenheiten erfüllt - wer mehr will müsste Rechtsweg einschlagen, was aber gerade bei diesem Anbieter eher unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## Senor_19 (16 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

danke dir....ich bin nun am ueberlegen ob ich dieser firma einen Brief schreibe indem ich mmit einer Anzeige drohe und ihr klarmache dass ich nicht angerufen habe.ausserdem schreibe ich denen dass ich die nummer gar nicht kenne....ich habe einen anderen Vornamen gegeben und die Adresse meines grossen Bruders der nciht mehr mit uns lebt sondern schon verheiratet ist...so koennen sie mir gar nichts....das einzigste problem ist...dass ich angst habe dass O2 die daten rausgibt weil dann bin ich wirklich am arsch....

soll ich die schreriben von denen ignorienen oder den Brief nun schicken???

bitte antwortet mir


----------



## Captain Picard (16 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Senor_19 schrieb:


> danke dir....ich bin nun am ueberlegen ob ich dieser firma einen Brief schreibe indem ich mmit einer Anzeige drohe und ihr klarmache dass ich nicht angerufen habe.mir


Das ist völlig nutzlos. Die STA Fulda sieht keinerlei Handlungsbedarf.
nur zivilrechtlich könnte etwas ereicht werden. Stichwort negative Festellungsklage


----------



## Reducal (16 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Werter Senor, wenn du hier ein bisschen gelesen hättest, dann wüsstest du, dass weder ein Schreiben an das Unternehmen und schon gar nicht eine Anzeige fruchtet. Letzteres ist sogar Unsinn, da du ja selbst einräumst, dass angeblich jemand von den anderen Partygästen dein Handy genutzt haben könnte. Was soll da eine Anzeige bewirken, wenn der Anbieter hier gar als Geschädigter zu bewerten ist? Du hast dein Handy fahrlässig anderen Personen überlassen und einer von denen groben Unfug mit getrieben - der wiederum ist "leider" nicht strafbar, zumal der Verursacher erst zu ermitteln wäre. Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte - du hast über die Prepaidkarte oder deine Rechnung die Verbindungsleistung des Anrufes bezahlt. Wer mehr will, muss einen weiteren Vertragsschluss mit dir beweisen!


----------



## Senor_19 (16 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

ok ich danke euch....das heist aslo ich soll die schreiben einfach ignorieren???obwohl jemand da angerufen hat???Wenn O2 wirklich nicht meinen Namen preisgeben wird dann ist fuer mich die Sache geregelt...ich werde einfach alles ignorieren und wenn dann ein Ikassoschreiben kommt....was dann??....auch ignorieren??ausserdem habe ich in anderen Foren gelesen dass betroffene mit einer Anzeige drohten aber ich glaube die wiederum haben wirklich nicht angerufen....


D.H.bin ich aus dem schneider???

danke


----------



## Captain Picard (16 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Provider dürfen keine Namen an Privatpersonen herausgeben. Nur STAs oder das Gericht 
kann das verlangen und   der Laden wird sich  hüten an die heranzutreten


----------



## Senor_19 (16 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

na hoffentlich stimmt das....weil es wurde ja wirklich angerufen...vielleicht mact die ne ausnahem und geht wirklich vors gericht...


----------



## Captain Picard (16 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Es gibt keine  "Ausnahmen", wir sind nicht im orientalischen Basar. Du wärst der erste, 
bei dem der Laden sich vor Gericht traut.  Was machst du dir eigentlich für Sorgen?
 Hast  die die beiden Threads eigentlich mal gelesen? So wie du hier rumzitterst  anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Senor_19 (16 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

doch habe ich und ich danke euch dafuer....ich weis nciht was ich jetzt machen soll.......bezahlen auf keinen fall das weis ich...einfach abwarten und ignorieren???und was ist mit dem inkasso...auch ignorieren....und geht die firma nicht vors gericht obwohl da angerufen wurde???naja ich weis ich nerve aber ey ich hab kein plan was abgeht

sorry


----------



## webwatcher (16 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Einzelrechtsberatung ist verboten. das müßtest du, wenn  du die Threads  gelesen hast,
 eigentlich zur Genüge wissen. Lies wie es andere gemacht haben und wenn das nicht reicht, 
geh zu einer  Verbraucherberatung oder Anwalt. Mehr ist nicht drin. 
Niemand wird dir hier sagen:  "tu dies tu das" und  wenn, würde es sofort gelöscht werden.


----------



## Senor_19 (16 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

was ich frage ist eigentlich auf allen bezogen d.h. was ist besser......die criefe zu ignorieren oder wirklich zu antworten......is ne allgemeine frage


----------



## jupp11 (16 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Schon mal von dem Sprichwort gehört "Reden ist Silber, Schweigen ist Gold" ?

Das gilt auch fürs Briefeschreiben.  Wer viel schreibt, kann auch viel falsches schreiben.
Das muß jetzt reichen. Mehr gibt es nicht.  (sonst wird es editiert)


----------



## -=IMPERATOR=- (29 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo - alle zusamen :-p  jetzt hat es mich auch voll ärwischt!
:wall: :scherzkeks:  Morgen gehe ich zum Verbraucherzentrale NRW mal sehen was  die so sagen  Heute war ich bei polizei, da wurde mir gesagt "ignorieren" 
also morgen nachmittag melde ich mich nochmal hier, nach dem Gäsprech natürlich mit "Verbraucherzentrale"...


----------



## Stebe (29 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

..auch mal ein weiterer aus NRW....schön dich hier zu sehen !!!

Habe meinen Brief mit Rückschein an das ALL-Inkasso Unetrnehmen gesand bezüglich der Bevollmächtigung am 11.08.......  bis jetzt noch nichts wiedergekommen.....aber mal abwarten ob wohl die 8 Tage Frist schon vorbei ist.... :-D


----------



## peanuts (29 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Stebe schrieb:


> ..auch mal ein weiterer aus NRW....schön dich hier zu sehen !!!
> 
> Habe meinen Brief mit Rückschein an das ALL-Inkasso Unetrnehmen gesand bezüglich der Bevollmächtigung am 11.08.......  bis jetzt noch nichts wiedergekommen.....aber mal abwarten ob wohl die 8 Tage Frist schon vorbei ist.... :-D


Das war rausgeschmissenes Geld! Ein Fax mit Sendebestätigung hätte auch gereicht, oder ein einfacher Brief, unter Zeugen eingeworfen. Allinkasso kneift eh beim geringsten Anzeichen von Widerstand.


----------



## Stebe (29 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Ja das stimmt aber die kack Post jedesmal im Briefkasten die geht mich echt auf dem S...... :cry:


----------



## Adele (30 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



> Allinkasso kneift eh beim geringsten Anzeichen von Widerstand.




Kann ich nur bestätigen. Als ich denen neben weiteren diversen deutlichen Worten die Kopie der Strafanzeige meiner Mutter gegen ihre Klientin Fr. H... schickte, hatte, hatte der Spuk ein Ende. Doch so lange diesem und weiterem Treiben dieser Art nicht von amtlicher Seite aus entgegen getreten wird, hat wohl auch Allinkasso eine weitere, sprudelnde Geldquelle.


----------



## -=IMPERATOR=- (30 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo! 
die Sache ist so!
Ich war bei "Verbraucherzentrale NRW"
und ich soll da neD  bezahlen :-p  
Ich muss nur ein (Wiederschpruch)  "Einschreiben mit Rückschein" schreiben und fertig.
Alles was von "Inkasso" kommt aufbewahren und ignorieren, weil meistens hinter sogenannten "inkasso" steckt die selber Person die auch  Rechnung geschrieben hat...
und noch was ... (die gehen nie zum gericht)


----------



## jupp11 (30 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



-=IMPERATOR=- schrieb:


> (die gehen nie zum gericht)


Wenn du den Thread mal von vorne gelesen hättest, dann wüßtest du das längst
und wüßtest auch, dass sie schon zweimal selber vor Gericht gezerrt wurden 
und sich widerstandlos haben verurteilen  lassen
Stichwort negative Feststellungsklage
So furchtbar viel Neues gibt es nicht mehr dazu.  

Teil 1 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=35181
hat am  04.03.2005  begonnen, ist also anderthalb  Jahre und  2000 Postings her.


----------



## -=IMPERATOR=- (30 August 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Wenn du den Thread mal von vorne gelesen hättest


Sorry für "OffTop"  aber ich hab von Seite (1) bis (130) gelesen :-p 
danke für den Tip


----------



## masyme (20 September 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

hallo ich bin ganz neu hier und die firma trc telemedia raubt mir den letzten nerv
angeblich hat meine tochter eine dieser nummern angerufen das stimmt aber nicht richtig ist sie wurde von einem angeblichen mitarbeiter von O2 angerufen und hätte eine 50 euro karte gewonnen
kurze zeit später kam eine rechnung über 60 euro, wir also zur polizei und anzeige erstattet
jeden monat kommen neue rechnungen jetzt kam heute ein inkasso schreiben wir sollen 264 euro zahlen, 
hören die auch irgendwann auf und wie sieht es aus das man einfach bezahlt oder sollte man es auf eine gerichtsverhandlung ankommen lassen
es wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## jupp11 (20 September 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



masyme schrieb:


> hören die auch irgendwann auf und wie sieht es aus das man einfach bezahlt oder sollte man es auf eine gerichtsverhandlung ankommen lassen
> es wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


Nachdem du schon  mal den Thread gefunden hast, wäre es sinnvoll ihn auch zu lesen.
Insgesamt gibt es bereits   2000 Postings zu dem Thema. Es dürfte  nichts  gegeben, 
was hier nicht bereits mehrmals durchgekaut wurde. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


> Was soll ich jetzt tun? Bitte helft mir ...


----------



## masyme (20 September 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

vielen dank für die freundliche antwort jeder erzählt hier net bezahlen und abwarten aber ich will wissen wie weit die gehen ob die die frechheit besitzen und uns auch noch anzeigen und uns vorgericht ziehen


----------



## Captain Picard (20 September 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



masyme schrieb:


> vielen dank für die freundliche antwort jeder erzählt hier net bezahlen und abwarten aber ich will wissen wie weit die gehen ob die die frechheit besitzen und uns auch noch anzeigen und uns vorgericht ziehen


Niemand fordert hier zum Nichtbezahlen auf, da dies  eine unerlaubte Rechtsberatung wäre. 
Was in den Postings steht, sind die Erfahrungen der Betroffenen. Daraus kann jeder Schlüsse für sich ziehen. 
Bisher ist der Laden  nicht vor Gericht gezogen und ich bezweifle  sehr stark, dass sie es jemals tun werden, 
aber Hellseher sind hier keine  angemeldet. In den Fällen  wo User den Spiess rumgedreht  haben und eine 
 sogenannte negative Feststellungsklage eingereicht haben, hat sich die  Firma sang-  und klanglos  verurteilen lassen.

Nochmal Einzelrechtsberatung ist in Deutschland verboten. Wenn du damit nicht zufrieden bist, mußt du
 zu einer  Verbraucherzentrale oder einem Anwalt gehen.


----------



## masyme (20 September 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

vielen dank für deine antwort, ich hab mit einem ra telefoniert, der hat gesagt erst wenn ein mahnbescheid kommt kann ein ra aktiv werden vorher nicht, 
nichts anderes bekomm ich auch von einer verbraucherzentrale gesagt, da war ich auch schon
im übrigen hab ich es hier sehr wohl schon gelesen das jemandem geraten wurde er solle nicht zahlen sondern erst mal warten


----------



## webwatcher (20 September 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



masyme schrieb:


> im übrigen hab ich es hier sehr wohl schon gelesen das jemandem geraten wurde er solle nicht zahlen sondern erst mal warten


wo? dann  muß es sofort editiert werden, gelegentlich geht so etwas durch.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 September 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



masyme schrieb:


> ich hab mit einem ra telefoniert, der hat gesagt erst wenn ein mahnbescheid kommt kann ein ra aktiv werden vorher nicht,


Kann,  muß aber nicht, das Kreuzchen an die  richtige Stelle zu setzen  und den Wisch  in  den Briefkasten zu werfen, kann noch jeder selber. Erst wenn tatsächlich Klage erhoben würde, sollte man einen Anwalt hinzuziehen. Bisher ist es noch nicht mal dazu gekommen. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


----------



## opfernicht (21 September 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



masyme schrieb:


> hallo ich bin ganz neu hier und die firma trc telemedia raubt mir den letzten nerv
> a



Ich bin auch neu, und habe den Thread gelesen.  Diese [...] können und werden nichts tun, ausser Briefe Schreiben.  Das hat keine Konsequenzen für uns, aber es kostet ihnen Postbühren, und das ist gut.  Ich schmeisse jetzt die Briefe weg und denke nicht mehr daran.  

Vielen Dank hiermit an Jupp und Captain Picard und allen anderen hier, die geholfen haben!

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## tokake41 (21 September 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



opfernicht schrieb:


> Ich bin auch neu, und habe den Thread gelesen.  Diese [...] können und werden nichts tun, ausser Briefe Schreiben.  Das hat keine Konsequenzen für uns, aber es kostet ihnen Postbühren, und das ist gut.  Ich schmeisse jetzt die Briefe weg und denke nicht mehr daran.
> 
> Vielen Dank hiermit an Jupp und Captain Picard und allen anderen hier, die geholfen haben!
> 
> ...



Genau richtig,das ist die beste Lösung.Nur schade,das es immer Leute geben
wird,die leider aus Angst und Scham bezahlen.Die negative Feststellungsklage,
ist auch eine gute Lösung,doch hier wird man noch weniger Leute unter einen Hut bekommen.Ich habe mich entschieden,alle Schreiben von TRC und Allinkasso zu ignorieren.


----------



## Adele (21 September 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Wäre es nicht angemessen, wenn jene, die cool genug sind, die "Briefe" von MCM und Allinkasso zu ignorieren, ihre Erfahrungen und auch den Hinweis auf dieses Forum an möglichst viele ihrer Freunde und Bekannte weiterzugeben, die möglicherweise weniger cool sind, quasi als Vorbeugung? Denn so eine Rechnung kann einen schneller ereilen, als einem lieb ist. Und da die Meisten erst Hilfe in diesem Forum suchen - so sie überhaupt darauf kommen - wenn das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen ist wäre es zumindest nett, aus purer Freundschaft die Sinne des Bekanntenkreises für derartige Geschäftsmodelle zu schärfen, statt sich nur um den Ausstieg aus dem eigenen Fettnäpfchen zu kümmern. So lange der größte Teil dieser Maschen für die Justiz etc. offensichtlich nicht so interessant, zieht möglicherweise eine großflächige Information diesen Firmen von vorne herein die Kunden unter dem Hintern weg.


----------



## tokake41 (21 September 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Ich möchte am liebsten allen Medien der Welt berichten,dass ich diese Briefe
einfach ignoriere,doch die interessieren sich nicht dafür.Ich bin deshalb auch nicht cool,sondern bestehe nur auf mein Recht.Die Justiz fühlt sich in dieser 
Sache ja scheinbar überfordert.Ich habe mir anfangs sehr viele Gedanken gemacht,was passiert wenn ich nicht zahle und bin auch auf Grund dieses
Forums,zu dem Entschluss gekommen nicht zu zahlen.Trotz allem bin ich der
Meinung das nur die Justiz diesen Leuten das Handwerk legen kann.Das passiert leider nicht.Die negative Feststellungsklage schreckt auch nicht ab,
da diesen Schritt nur wenige Leute wagen.Deshalb habe ich mich für ignorieren entschieden und fahre sehr gut damit.Ich freue mich über alle Briefe,die ich von denen erhalte,da sie unnötig Portogebühren ausgeben.
Jeder Betroffene muß allerdings alleine entscheiden,wie er vorgeht.


----------



## EWIGER KÄMPFER (23 September 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Kurz und knackig! War und bin noch betroffen.Möchte allen D A N K E  sagen,die sich die Mühe machen und seit längerem den nicht "sooo hellen" Leuchten , (mich inbegriffen),mit Rat und Tat und sehr viel Zeitaufwand zur Seite stehen!!! IDEE :Irgendwann mal ein GROßES Treffen organisieren? Ist schon Krass heutzutage,wie versucht wird Uns zu melken! Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil.


----------



## technofreak (23 September 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Die Postings zu der Grundsatzfrage ob unberechtigte Forderungen als Nötigung ausgelegt 
und  bewertet werden können, im  Rechtsforum als neuer Thread zusammengefaßt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49242


----------



## cooper2003 (24 September 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo

Also bei mir kam nach dem 3. oder 4. ALLINKASSO Schreiben erstmal nix...dann ein Angebot seitens MCM eine bestimmte Summe (deutlich weniger also vorher gefordert) zu zahlen......
Alles in die Tonne gekloppt...nun seit bestimmt ein dreiviertel Jahr nischt....denke das wars wohl :-D

VG Coop


----------



## peanuts (24 September 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Ja, denk ich auch. Irgendwie kneifen die bei Allinkasso beim geringsten Anzeichen von Widerstand. Widerlich, so viel Feigheit.


----------



## jupp11 (24 September 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



peanuts schrieb:


> Irgendwie kneifen die bei Allinkasso beim geringsten Anzeichen von Widerstand.


Wäre dir mehr Belästigungsverkehr lieber?


peanuts schrieb:


> Widerlich, so viel Feigheit.


Warum sollten sie? Die, die (fast) freiwillig zahlen (geschätzte 30%),   reichen doch.

Das ganze "Kostenlosgeschäft" ist doch auf Unerfahrenheit und Unwissenheit aufgebaut.


----------



## peanuts (24 September 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Wäre dir mehr Belästigungsverkehr lieber?


Hm, vielleicht. Auf meine mehrmalige Aufforderung Vollmacht und Abtretung vorzulegen, haben sie nicht reagiert. Das könnte man als konkludenten Forderungsverzicht interpretieren. Wenn ich jetzt per Feststellungsklage auf die los gehe, könnte das vielleicht nach hinten los gehen.

Mir wäre es lieber gewesen, sie würden ausdrücklich auf ihrer Forderung bestehen.


----------



## aimchr (29 September 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Heute die 2te Mahnung über 190 euro erhalten, bis jetzt keinen widerstand geleistet oder irgendwie versucht kontakt aufzunehmen.

lohnt es sich eine Schreiben an die Firma zu senden, das "wir" uns nicht bewusst sind eine kostpflichtige nummer angerufen zu haben?


andere frage die aber darauf aufbaut: es wurde von dem handy solch eine festnetznummer angerufen, für eine Minute. Wie sieht es damit aus? Nur weil wir eine deutsche Festnetznummer angerufen haben, können die keien 60 euro (mittlerweile 190) verlangen, oder?

Sollten wir dies weiter aussitzen (als nächstes sollte etwas vom Inkassobüro kommen, wenn ich die Ausführungen hier richtig verstanden habe und dann erst reagieren)?

Danke

Christian


----------



## tokake41 (30 September 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Ich habe mittlerweise auch schon die Mahnungen vom Inkassobüro.Das geht
jetzt schon über ein Jahr so.Widerspruch habe ich zwar eingelegt(Einschreiben+Rückschein),doch das interessiert diesen Leuten nicht.Die behaupten,ich hätte denen ein leeres Blatt Papier geschickt.Mich interessieren die Schreiben von denen nicht mehr,bei mir verschwenden, die
nur die Portogebühr.Vor Gericht gehen die sowieso nicht,weil sie wissen,dass sie sang und klanglos eine Niederlage einstecken müssten.


----------



## aimchr (30 September 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



tokake41 schrieb:


> ...Vor Gericht gehen die sowieso nicht,weil sie wissen,dass sie sang und klanglos eine Niederlage einstecken müssten.



Selbst wenn man eine ihrer deutschen Festnetznummern (für eine minute) angerufen hat?

Danke


----------



## Immo (30 September 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Vielleicht machen sie bei dir  eine Ausnahme.  :wall:

Hast du eigentlich die  Threads mal gelesen? Vermutlich nicht.


----------



## aimchr (30 September 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Ich habe teile davon gelesen, hab auch gelesen, dass diese abzocke nicht erlaubt ist. habe aber auch gelesen das die RegTP dagegen nichts unternimmt/unternehmen kann. 
Ich habe nichts davon gelesen, das jemand zugegeben hat, dort (auf einer deutschen Festnetznummer) angerufen zu haben und dann nach der kostenansage aufgelegt hat.

Ist es denn so schlimm das ich nochmal nachfrage? 
Entschuldige aber bitte, das ich als neueinsteiger in dieser Abzockmasche noch nicht alle 1000 postings lesen konnte


----------



## jupp11 (30 September 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



aimchr schrieb:


> Ist es denn so schlimm das ich nochmal nachfrage?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
insbesondere den vierten  Absatz beachten


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Zum Thema: MC Multimedia und Minderjährige
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=205460#post205460
ich habe den Beitrag leider noch nicht selbst gehört, evtl. ist es sinnvoller, darüber in einem eigenen Thread zu diskutieren. Falls sinnvoller, kann man ja alles wieder zusammen führen.
Gruß&Dank nach München an den BR und an alle Mithelfer hier!


----------



## dubdidu (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Zum Thema: MC Multimedia und Minderjährige
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=205460#post205460
> ich habe den Beitrag leider noch nicht selbst gehört, evtl. ist es sinnvoller, darüber in einem eigenen Thread zu diskutieren. Falls sinnvoller, kann man ja alles wieder zusammen führen.
> Gruß&Dank nach München an den BR und an alle Mithelfer hier!


hallöchen,
ich hab mich hier angemeldet, weil mich das problem mc multimedia aktuell eingeholt hat.
nachdem ich, auf den rat der polizei hin, abgewartet habe, kam auch von all inkasso nichts mehr.
freitag sitze ich auf der bank und was musste ich feststellen - ich habe einen schufa eintrag von diesen  [ edit] !
ich muss noch dazu erzählen das ich selbst nachweislich KEIN gespräch, was über die mc multimedia abgerechnet wird, geführt habe da der anschluss über den die gespräche statt gefunden habe, nachweislich schon seit 3 monaten nicht mehr existierte.
ich gehe davon aus das sie meine daten aus einem alten telefonbuch bezogen haben und mir auf gut glück eine rechnung geschickt haben.
wie soll ich es sagen - es kommt natürlich noch besser - ich habe vor gut einem monat alle unterlagen (rechnungen, mahnungen, nachweise der telekom weg geworfen).
mein fall müsste allerdings bei all inkasso noch aktenkundig sein.
wie komme ich an die am besten ran?
vielen dank schon mal im voraus,
dubdidu


----------



## Teleton (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Sorry dubdidu, aber das glaube ich nicht. 
Was genau haben die bei der Bank gesagt? Wer hat den Eintrag veranlasst? MCM oder allinkasso? Welcher Inhalt? Kann  möglicherweise eine Verwechslung vorliegen und der Eintrag stammt von einem ganz anderen Anbieter?

Besorge Dir schnellstens eine Schufaeigenauskunft und teile mal mit was drinsteht ggf per PN.

Schau mal hier rein wann Schufaeinträge zulässig sind:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=110259#post110259

Ich bezweifle aber schon das MCM/TRC ebenso wie allinkasso überhaupt Mitglieder bei der Schufa sind.


----------



## dubdidu (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

also ich habe mich bereits bei schufa registrieren zu lassen um zu sehen von wem der eintrag kommt, allerdings passt das datum des eintrages mit den schreiben der allinkasso genauso die höhe des betrages. 
abwarten heisst es jetzt, denn ich warte noch auf den pin um die anmeldung abzuschließen. halte euch natürlich auf dem laufenden


----------



## katzenjens (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo dubidu,

wenn ein Schufa-Eintrag dort "merkwürdig" ist, hat man online dort die Möglichkeit, ihn zu beanstanden. Wenn es wirklich so ist, dass dort ein Eintrag  ohne Rechtsgrundlage drinsteht, sieht es für die Firma, welche den Eintrag verursacht hat, schlecht aus. Auch die Schufa hat ein Interesse, schwarze Schafe rauszuwerfen.

Ich bitte Dich daher, auf jeden Fall den Eintrag zu beanstanden.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## MrSpok (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

hallo Leute
habe heute am 23.10.07 auch ein Schreiben bekommen von TRCTelemedia AG
Soll binnen 8 Tagen ein Betrag in Höhe von 75€ überweisen 
Hätte angeblich ein Telefonat geführt( es werden im Brief 5 Nummern mit Vorwahl angegeben) mit einer dieser Nummern am 21.12.06
Kann mir jemand von euch mal erklären was da nch kommen soll.
Habe bei einigen von euch was gelesen von Allinkasso Firma die sich da wohl melden wird ,wenn man nicht zahlt.


----------



## Wavestar0759 (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Jaja, ein befreundetes Ehepaar hat auch Post bekommen. Von deren Anschluß soll am 27.08. eine von 5 Rufnummern angerufen worden sein. Dumm nur, dass zu dieser Zeit beide auf der Arbeit waren. Rechnung kam am 19.10. 

Hatte gerade nach Recherche hier ein nettes Briefchen aufgesetzt, als ich heute von einer neuen Rechnung erfuhr. Gespräch soll am 18.10. erfolgt sein. Auch zu dieser Zeit waren beide arbeiten. Rechnung kam am 22.10. 

Habe den beiden empfohlen, sich den Einzelverbindungsnachweis vom Netzbetreiber anzufordern und werde mir mal den Telefonverteiler im Keller ansehen. Dann warten wir mal auf die Antwort von den lieben Nutzlos-Hechel-Anbietern.


----------



## enrico (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo leute, auch ich verfolge natürlich weiterhin was so passiert.

ich würde mich auch freuen wenn dubdidu uns auf laufenden hält, wäre ja echt der hammer wenn die nen schufaeintrag machen.

bei mir gibts soweit nichts neues, weder allinkasso noch mc multimedia haben meinen anwalt geantwortet und mein anwalt hatte auch nochmal die staatsanwalt eingeschaltet, die wiederrum es erneut fallen lassen haben.


----------



## Timster (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



dubdidu schrieb:


> also ich habe mich bereits bei schufa registrieren zu lassen um zu sehen von wem der eintrag kommt, allerdings passt das datum des eintrages mit den schreiben der allinkasso genauso die höhe des betrages.
> abwarten heisst es jetzt, denn ich warte noch auf den pin um die anmeldung abzuschließen. halte euch natürlich auf dem laufenden



*@ dubdidu*: Wie sieht es aus, bist Du inzwischen im Bilde? Wäre schön, wenn uns Bescheid gibst, auch und vor allem, wenn der Eintrag nicht von MCM kommt, denn sonst kriegen es ggf. manche Leser mit der Angst zu tun.


----------



## nanu71 (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo miteinander!
Ich verfolge nun auch schon seit einiger Zeit dieses Forum da ich 
Anfang September auch ein Schreiben dieser Firma bekommen habe.

ABER: Rechnung lautet auf Oktober 2006 !!! Von seiten der Telekom werden
        REchnungen nach einer gewissen Zeit gelöscht, d.h. wer seine
        Rechnungen nicht aufhebt, hat nichts in der Hand.
       Wir heben alle Rechnungen auf,  ausser Anrufe bei 0180 Nummern 
       war nichts dabei.
       2. Wir hatten bis August 2007 nur eine Rufnummer, die anderen
       beiden Nummern sind seit jeher ungenutzt, bzw. die zweite
      Rufnummer wurde August 2007 freigeschaltet.

      Die gewisse Nummer hätte ich aber mit der 3. ungenutzten Nummer
      gewählt.

    3. Die Rechnung lautet auf mich, sämtliche Telefonanschlüsse etc. laufen
      aber auf meinen Mann.

   4. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war nur ich im Haus (Mann ist unter der
      Woche  nie zu Hause) telfoniert hätten wir aber am Mo Mittag!
      d.h. keines der Kinder war auch im Haus.
     Sogenannte "WErbe und Gewinnanrufe"  beantworten wir auch nciht,
    geschweige denn geben wir unsere Adresse per Telefon weiter.

Nun denn nach dem 1. Brief war ich dann auch gleich bei der Polizei, die musste erst selbst recherchieren,  meine ANzeige wurde augenommen,
und nach geraumer Zeit bekam ich die zweite Rechnung.
Da ich nicht weiss ob mit der Anzeige was zu erreichen ist, habe ich dann
doch Einspruch erhoben, mit Hinweis auf meine Anzeige, meinen Einzelverbindungsnachweisen etc.
Nun bekam ich heut e wieder eine Mahnung mit Anhang d.h.
mein Personalstammblatt, in dem  3. ungenutzte Tel. nr. Adresse,
Datum des angebl. Anrufes vermerkt ist, zudem ein Vermerk
das Ausl- Behörde wegen Verdachts auf vorsätzlcihen Betruges eingschaltet 
wurde.

Nach lesen diese Forums finde ich es unglaublich, dass solche Firmen
einfach schalten und walten können wie sie wollen.

EIne Frage nur noch: Kann diese Firma einen Schufa Eintrag machen lassen,
bzw. haben diese schon einmal einen Schufa Eintrag machen lassen.
Solche Mahnbriefe etc, sind ja schon ärgerlich genug, aber
ein Schufa Einträg hätte ja dann doch aus Auswirkungen.

Liebe Grüße aus Bayern


----------



## tokake41 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



nanu71 schrieb:


> _[Fullqoute entfernt. (bh)]_



Ich möchte einmal darauf hinweisen,dass es völlig egal ist,ob man dort
angerufen hat oder auch nicht.Ich habe dort scheinbar angerufen und bin
nicht auf die Kosten hingewiesen wurden,also zahle ich bei meinen Telefonanbieter auch nur die ganz normalen Telefonkosten.Hätte ich nicht angerufen,hätte ich gar keine Kosten.Drohen können solche Firmen wie sie wollen aber vor Gericht zu ziehen,haben sie Angst.Warum wohl?
Wenn jemand hier im Forum behauptet,er habe von denen einen Schufaeintrag erhalten,frage ich mich,ob dieser Jenige, zu denen gehört und hier einige Leute einschüchtern will.Ich habe jedenfalls keinen Schufaeintrag erhalten.


----------



## MrSpok (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Habe vergangene Woche mit meiner zugehörigen Polizei telefoniert....da wurde mir gesagt
1.) Die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda nimmt keine Anzeigen mehr entgegen
2.) Es wird so sein das man einer der Telefonnr. nicht direkt angewählt hat
    sondern mit verbunden wurde und auf Sonderkosten hingewiesen wurde.
3.) Habe nach meinem Gespräch mit der Polizei das Geld überwiesen und hoffe darauf das nicht noch eine Rechnung kommt


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



MrSpok schrieb:


> 3.) Habe nach meinem Gespräch mit der Polizei das Geld überwiesen und hoffe darauf das nicht noch eine Rechnung kommt


Die Polizei als Rechtsberater für Zivilrecht und Internet  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=48423


----------



## tokake41 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



MrSpok schrieb:


> Habe vergangene Woche mit meiner zugehörigen Polizei telefoniert....da wurde mir gesagt
> 1.) Die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda nimmt keine Anzeigen mehr entgegen
> 2.) Es wird so sein das man einer der Telefonnr. nicht direkt angewählt hat
> sondern mit verbunden wurde und auf Sonderkosten hingewiesen wurde.
> 3.) Habe nach meinem Gespräch mit der Polizei das Geld überwiesen und hoffenoch eine Rechnun darauf das nicht g kommt



Ich kann kaum glauben,was ich da lese.
Zu1.)Über die Staatsanwalt Fulda brauchen wir nicht länger diskutieren.
Zu2.)Das ist Unfug.Es handelt sich hier ganz klar um Festnetznummern,sonst 
würde dein Telefonanbieter dir die Kosten auflegen.
Zu3.)Wenn dir die Polizei dazu geraten hat,dann ist das einfach unglaublich.
Wer nämlich zahlt spielt diesen Leuten in die Karten.Außerdem werden sie dich trotzdem mit weiteren Rechnungen bombadieren.Du bist ja zahlungswillig.


----------



## MrSpok (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Mir hat die Polizei zu gar nichts geraten ...aber es ist ganz klar eine Sex Hotline die man dort anruft 
Der Telefonanbieter berechnet nur ganz normale Gebühren ...aber bei der Verbindung wird man auf andere Kosten hingewiesen 
Die nicht auf der Telefonrechnung erscheinen


----------



## Timster (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



MrSpok schrieb:


> ... 2.) *Es wird so sein* das man einer der Telefonnr. nicht direkt angewählt hat sondern mit verbunden wurde und auf Sonderkosten hingewiesen wurde. ...





MrSpok schrieb:


> ... aber bei der Verbindung wird *man* auf andere Kosten hingewiesen ...


Wie war das jetzt genau: Wurdest *Du* darauf hingewiesen, oder nur *man*, bzw. *wird es so gewesen sein*?

Vielleicht ist das ja nur Zufall, aber plötzlich taucht ein vermeintlicher Schufa-Eintrag von MCM auf und es gibt gute Gründe zu zahlen ...


----------



## MrSpok (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

ich hatte mit der Polizei telefoniert ( die zu meinem Wohnort gehört) und da wurde mir gesagt es haben Testanrufe statt gefunden.Wo während der Verbindung darauf hingewiesen wurde.
ich selbst kann mich nicht mehr daran erinnern.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



MrSpok schrieb:


> Habe vergangene Woche mit meiner zugehörigen Polizei telefoniert....da wurde mir gesagt
> 1.) Die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda nimmt keine Anzeigen mehr entgegen
> 2.) *Es wird so sein das man einer der Telefonnr. nicht direkt angewählt hat sondern mit verbunden wurde und auf Sonderkosten hingewiesen wurde.*
> 3.) Habe nach meinem Gespräch mit der Polizei das Geld überwiesen und hoffe darauf das nicht noch eine Rechnung kommt





> ich hatte mit der Polizei telefoniert ( die zu meinem Wohnort gehört) und da wurde mir gesagt es haben Testanrufe statt gefunden.Wo während der Verbindung darauf hingewiesen wurde.


und selbst wenn es einen Preishinweis gab, heisst das nicht, dass der ausreichend ist. Was ausreichend ist, würde ein Gericht zu bestimmen haben. Keinesfalls ein Polizeibeamter. 

Kannst Du bitte den Polizeiexperten noch einmal dazu befragen, er soll das bitteschön schriftlich bestätigen. 
Vor allem das mit der angeblichen Weiterleitung. Das klingt für mich völlig neu und würde das Geschäftsmodell noch einmal anders darstellen.
Wenn eine Weiterleitung stattgefunden haben soll (zu den auf den Rechnungen angegebenen Nummern???) - woher hat die Polizei dann die Nummern, von denen dorthin weiter geleitet wurde? Ausgewürfelt? Kristallkugel? Bewusstseinserweiternde Mittel? Intuition?


----------



## Der Jurist (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



MrSpok schrieb:


> Habe vergangene Woche mit meiner zugehörigen Polizei telefoniert....da wurde mir gesagt
> 1.) Die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda nimmt keine Anzeigen mehr entgegen
> 2.) Es wird so sein das man einer der Telefonnr. nicht direkt angewählt hat
> sondern mit verbunden wurde und auf Sonderkosten hingewiesen wurde.
> 3.) Habe nach meinem Gespräch mit der Polizei das Geld überwiesen und hoffe darauf das nicht noch eine Rechnung kommt



Warum erinnert mich das nur immer  an so  etwas.


----------



## MrSpok (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> und selbst wenn es einen Preishinweis gab, heisst das nicht, dass der ausreichend ist. Was ausreichend ist, würde ein Gericht zu bestimmen haben. Keinesfalls ein Polizeibeamter.
> 
> Kannst Du bitte den Polizeiexperten noch einmal dazu befragen, er soll das bitteschön schriftlich bestätigen.
> Vor allem das mit der angeblichen Weiterleitung. Das klingt für mich völlig neu und würde das Geschäftsmodell noch einmal anders darstellen.
> Wenn eine Weiterleitung stattgefunden haben soll (zu den auf den Rechnungen angegebenen Nummern???) - woher hat die Polizei dann die Nummern, von denen dorthin weiter geleitet wurde? Ausgewürfelt? Kristallkugel? Bewusstseinserweiternde Mittel? Intuition?


Du brauchst nur durch denn Viedeotext zu schauen .....wenn da steht keine 0900 Rechnung auf der Telefonrechnung ..das könnte so was sein ..mein anruf ist 10 Monate her ...mir ist zwar ein Rätsel das ich erst jetzt Post bekomme ..aber was will ich machen


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



MrSpok schrieb:


> aber was will ich machen


Stichwort: negative Feststellungsklage 

ausführlich im Thread von zwei ( damit erfolgreichen) Mitgliedern dokumentiert

einfach alles schlucken ist bequem aber nicht sehr sinnvoll
( und  läßt den Link von Der Jurist auch für mich  recht plausibel erscheinen)


Der Jurist schrieb:


> Warum erinnert mich das nur immer  an so  etwas.


----------



## tokake41 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



MrSpok schrieb:


> Mir hat die Polizei zu gar nichts geraten ...aber es ist ganz klar eine Sex Hotline die man dort anruft
> Der Telefonanbieter berechnet nur ganz normale Gebühren ...aber bei der Verbindung wird man auf andere Kosten hingewiesen
> Die nicht auf der Telefonrechnung erscheinen



Hoffentlich fallen hier keine Leute auf deine Märchengeschichte rein.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



tokake41 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich fallen hier keine Leute auf deine Märchengeschichte rein.



Im Gegensatz zu diesen angeblichen Wintermärchen, die durch nichts belegt/belegbar sind, 
da laut Beschreibung alles  mündlich erfolgt ist,  sind die  Schilderungen von Girgel und Geisterfrank
  zu ihren  erfolgreichen negativen Feststellungsklagen schriftlich belegt. 
Was glaubwürdiger ist, kann sich jeder an den Fingern abzählen. Warum sollte 
sich der Laden verurteilen  lassen, wenn alles Rechtens ist?


----------



## tokake41 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Nur Mr.Spok baut auf die Leute, die keine negative Feststellungsklage machen
und das ist nun mal klar die Mehrheit.Daher hoffe ich, dass keiner auf die Märchen von Mr.Spok reinfällt.Ich jedenfalls glaube ihm  kein Wort. Nachtigal
ich hör dir trapsen.


----------



## dvill (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



tokake41 schrieb:


> Daher hoffe ich, dass keiner auf die Märchen von Mr.Spok reinfällt.


Wenn er mit seiner "zugehörigen Polizei telefoniert" und die dann weiß, was die StA in Fulda tut oder nicht tut, wird er wohl dort auch zugehörig sein. Solche Versuche gab es schon häufiger.


----------



## Heike Dongowski (1 November 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Ich habe heute 2 Rechnungen erhalten(jeweils 75 Euro).
Es stehen 5 Telefonnummer drin.Eine davon soll ich angerufen haben.
Ich kenne diese Nummern überhaupt nicht.Keine Gespächsdauer!!!
[ edit] Ich werde Anzeige erstatten.Welche Nummern stehen bei Euch drin.Vieleicht sind es ja immer die selben Nummern,die sie angeben.
Heike


----------



## uups (1 November 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Es ist unglaublich, wieviele Menschen von diesen Firmen abgezockt wurden. Und scheinbar kommen sie straffrei davon. Ich bin Fernsehjournalist und bin bei einer Internetrecherche aus TRC/ MCM gestoßen. Ich würde gerne einen Beitrag über diesen [...] machen. Wenn ein Betroffener Interesse hat, soll er mir bitte antworten. Vielleicht kann man ja durch eine breitere Öffentlichkeit, diesen Leuten Druck machen.

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (1 November 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



uups schrieb:


> Ich bin Fernsehjournalist .... Vielleicht kann man ja durch eine breitere Öffentlichkeit, diesen Leuten Druck machen.


Kannst dir ja Haue dort in Fulda abholen, wie der Moderator von Biz, der das "Fass ohne Boden" überreicht hat. Es haben sich schon etliche Medien mit dem Thema befasst, nur hat der vermeintliche Druck die Initiatoren des Geschäftsmodells offensichtlich kaum interessiert.


----------



## uups (1 November 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Die Haue ist Berufsrisiko und steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein. So merken diese Leute, daß sie nicht in Vergessenheit geraten.


----------



## aimchr (1 November 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Reducal schrieb:


> Kannst dir ja Haue dort in Fulda abholen, wie der Moderator von Biz, der das "Fass ohne Boden" überreicht hat. Es haben sich schon etliche Medien mit dem Thema befasst, nur hat der vermeintliche Druck die Initiatoren des Geschäftsmodells offensichtlich kaum interessiert.



Oh gibts den Mitschnitt von BIZ mit der Faßübergabe irgendwo?

Danke

Gruß Christian


----------



## enrico (1 November 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

ziemlich weit vorne (um die seite 100) müßte der link sein. ich glaube es ist bei youtube oder my video drinn. weiß es aber auch nicht mehr hundertprozentig.

@uups hast ne pn von mir


----------



## enrico (6 November 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

wollte mal nachfragen ob ihr mitbekommen habt , das auf rtl in rtl aktuell ein bericht drinn war.

es ging über einen aus bremen der auch drauf reingefallen ist. und sie meinten das man eine strafanzeige bei der polizei machen soll, als wenn das was bringt.

es gab kein wort darüber, das die sta fulda alle anzeigen abschmettert.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 November 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



enrico schrieb:


> wollte mal nachfragen ob ihr mitbekommen habt , das auf rtl in rtl aktuell ein bericht drinn war.


wenn Du da was hast, bitte link (bzw. PN, wenn es keine offizielle Quelle ist)


----------



## Franziska (6 November 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> wenn Du da was hast, bitte link



http://www.rtl.de/news/rtl_aktuell_artikel.php?article=14833&pos=14


----------



## Geisterfrank (10 November 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Guten Abend alle zusammen,

nach fast 2 Monaten gibt es in meinem Fall mal wieder etwas neues zu berichten. Wer mit meinem Fall vertraut ist wird sicherlich noch wissen, dass ich gegen die Einstellungsverfügung auf meine Strafanzeige Beschwerde eingelegt habe. Und gestern was soll ich sagen war endlich Post aus Fulda da. Doch zu früh gefreut, denn ich habe noch eine Einstellungsverfügung erhalten mit fast identischem Inhalt. Nun frage ich mich natürlich ob dass überhaupt o.k. ist. Weil ich wieder von der selben Oberamtsanwältin eine Antwort bekommen habe die das Verfahren eingestellt hat, obwohl meine Beschwerde eindeutig an den Leitenden Oberstaatsanwalt  gerichtet war. Können unsere Juristen in diesem Forum mir darauf eine Antwort geben?
Ich habe gestern gleich wieder eine Beschwerde geschrieben und auch schon abgeschickt, mal sehen was jetzt dabei heraus kommt. Jedoch Merkwürdig finde ich dass als juristischer Laie schon. Ist jemand anderer Meinung? Wie immer habe ich euch sowohl den Brief der Staatsanwaltschaft als auch meinen Beschwerdebrief mit dran gehangen. Ich bin auf Eure Meinungen gespannt. Ist ein wenig Lesestoff. Den Teil mit der Fritz-Box finde ich am besten.


Viele Grüße aus Thüringen!
Geisterfrank


----------



## Wavestar0759 (10 November 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo, es gibt neues von meinem befreundeten Paar: 
Trotz Widerspruch auf die Rechnung vom 27.08.kam jetzt(wen würde es wundern) eine Mahnung mit einer Forderung von 110 Euro. Da denen "Ihrerwegen Mehrkosten für Porto und Bürokosten entstanden sind, welche wir Ihnen in Rechnung stellen müssen".

Geht´s denen noch gut? 

Da zur angeblichen "Tatzeit" nachweislich keiner zu Hause war, wird es natürlich keine Zahlung geben! Aber es wird ein nettes Schreiben an die Raiffeisenbank in Biebergrund-Petersberg (bei Fulda) geben.Was bei Fabrik-Einkauf funktioniert, kann man doch hier auch anwenden!

Also wer meint, auch zu unrecht eine Rechnung von diesen ... erhalten zu haben, kann sich ja mal an die Bank wenden. Vielleicht gibt´s dann demnächst Post mit einer neuen Bankverbindung


----------



## Franziska (10 November 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> Ich bin auf Eure Meinungen gespannt.



Schick das doch mal an RTL (siehe oben)


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 November 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Der BR war auch schon dran  und Pro7 bekam in Fulda Prügel


----------



## Franziska (11 November 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Geisterfrank schrieb:


> Nun frage ich mich natürlich ob dass überhaupt o.k. ist. Weil ich wieder von der selben Oberamtsanwältin eine Antwort bekommen habe die das Verfahren eingestellt hat ...


Das scheint bei Hessischen Staatsanwaltschaften Standard zu sein.
Habe gestern (in einer anderen Sache, 2 Anzeigen wegen wiederholtem Betrugsversuch) auf meinen Widerspruch 2 mal die Kopie des letzten Einstellungsbescheids erhalten.
Ob Hessen deswegen das B*tr- "Paradies" ist?


----------



## opfernicht (11 November 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Alle Achtung, Geisterfrank, du tust genau das, was die Juristen vorschlagen.  Meine Peiniger heissen SC Adseller Media SRL bzw. w*w.p2p-paradies.com (s. andere Thread - nicht darauf klicken!), aber es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sie unter eine Decke stecken.  

Das Ganze scheint mir in der Tat eine grosse Story zu sein, besonders im Hinblick auf die technische Überwachungsinitiativen, die neulich aus bestimmten politischen Ecken vorgeschlagen werden.  Wenn die zuständigen Behörden nicht mal bereit sind, solche offensichliche kriminelle Aktivitäten nachzugehen, wie kann man behaupten, dass solche Initiativen etwas Gutes mit sich bringen werden.

Ein Fall für "Monitor"?


----------



## enrico (12 November 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

hallo, ich kann euch schonmal sagen das auch sat1 wieder an diesen thema drann ist. 

@ geisterfrank, melde dich mal bei uups, wenn er nicht reagiert dann melde dich mal bei mir, gebe dir dann die kontaktdaten. würde bestimmt sehr interessant für ihn sein.


----------



## housemeister (13 November 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

HAllO zusammen, 

wenn ich mir so die älteren Beiträge hier anschaue, wundere ich mich schon ein wenig, wie lange diese merkwürdige Tele....AG schon unbehelligt ihr Unwesen treiben kann, ohne das in einem Land wie dem unseren, wo es für jeden kleinen schiss-dreck irgendeine gesetzliche Regelung gibt, etwas "schlagkräftiges" dagegen unternommen kann, um [........] zu unterbinden.  
Sie reiten offensichtlich seit Jahren auf der gleichen Masche und ziehen (da bin ich mir ganz sicher) ohne Ende schuldlose Bürger ab. Wie man selbst aus der Geschichte am geschicktesten rauskommt, ist die eine Sache. Wie man denen ENDGÜLTIG das Handwerk legt, ist eine andere. Und dies ist die weitaus wichtigere. 
Ich kann hier nur an jeden appelieren blos nicht voreilig und unüberlegt eine Zahlung zu leisten, die mit an 100%ige Sicherheit grenzende Wahrscheinlichkeit unbegründet ist. 
Alle die sich hier treffen haben einen riesigen Vorteil: sie nehmen das, was ihnen an Unrechtmäßigkeit wiederfährt, nicht einfach so hin, sondern setzen sich zur Wehr. Das ist genau das Richtige. Und je mehr etwas dagegen tun, desto größer die Erfolgsgarntie. Lauft zur Verbraucherschutzzentrale, zum Anwalt, zur Polizei. Ballert die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda nur so mit Strafanzeigen zu. Sich an die Öffentlichkeit zu wenden (ich habe hier schon etwas derartiges gelesen) ist ebenfalls eine gute Idee. Die Macht der Medien ist immens. 
Nur nicht klein bei geben. KÄMPFEN ! ! ! ! ! 

Hier und jetzt wünsche ich allen schon mal eine gesegnete Weihnachtszeit

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## housemeister (13 November 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



uups schrieb:


> Es ist unglaublich, wieviele Menschen von diesen Firmen abgezockt wurden. Und scheinbar kommen sie straffrei davon. Ich bin Fernsehjournalist und bin bei einer Internetrecherche aus TRC/ MCM gestoßen. Ich würde gerne einen Beitrag über diesen [...] machen. Wenn ein Betroffener Interesse hat, soll er mir bitte antworten. Vielleicht kann man ja durch eine breitere Öffentlichkeit, diesen Leuten Druck machen.
> 
> _[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


Hallo
bin gerne bereit meinen Fall in allen Einzelheiten zu schildern. Lass mich wissen, wenn du noch Bedarf an weiteren "Probanden" hast. Kann mir jedoch gut vorstellen, dass man dir bereits die Bude eingerannt hat 

Gruß Mario


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



housemeister schrieb:


> Ich kann hier nur an jeden appelieren


Eben und gerade darin ist das Problem begraben - es gibt gesetzliche Regeln (hier im BGB und in dem StGB). Jeder kann jedem für irgendwas eine Rechnung stellen und sowas kann niemand regulieren - die Frage ist nur, ob im Einzelfall tatsächlich eine Zahlungsverpflichtung besteht oder nicht. Die Meinungen des Fuldaer Anbieters und der Beschwerdeführer gehen dabei auseinander und warum nur hat der/die Fuldaer das bislang nie gerichtlich prüfen lassen? Die Antwort dazu kann sich jeder selbst ausdenken.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 November 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Reducal schrieb:


> und warum nur hat der/die Fuldaer das bislang nie gerichtlich prüfen lassen? Die Antwort dazu kann sich jeder selbst ausdenken.


Im Gegenteil , hat sich zweimal widerstandslos  verurteilen lassen 
(negative Feststellungsklagen )


----------



## aimchr (14 November 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil , hat sich zweimal widerstandslos  verurteilen lassen
> (negative Feststellungsklagen )



wo kann man darüber was nachlesen? anklagepunkt(e), urteil der richter? Gibt es Presseartikel darüber?

Danke


----------



## jupp11 (14 November 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hier im Thread, user Girgel und Geisterfrank

gerade gesehen,  das hast du im September  auch schon gefragt,
 seitdem war ja wohl genug Zeit den Thread zu lesen.


----------



## uups (14 November 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



housemeister schrieb:


> Hallo
> bin gerne bereit meinen Fall in allen Einzelheiten zu schildern. Lass mich wissen, wenn du noch Bedarf an weiteren "Probanden" hast. Kann mir jedoch gut vorstellen, dass man dir bereits die Bude eingerannt hat
> 
> Gruß Mario


Hallo housemeister,
natürlich habe ich noch Interesse an weiteren Fällen. Ich gebe ihnen mal meine Mailadresse:[ edit] . Und obendrauf noch meine Handynummer: [ edit]  Schicken sie mir einfach eine Mail und schreiben mir kurz was ihnen passiert ist. Ihre Kontaktdaten bräuchte ich auch noch, um mich bei ihnen telefonisch zu melden. Ab Freitag bin ich bis Anfang Dezember erst mal im Urlaub. Und im Dezember kann ich nicht drehen, weil ich Spätdienste mache. Deswegen könnte ich im Januar dann mit einem Beitrag über die Machenschaften von TRC/MCM loslegen. 

Beste Grüße aus Berlin,
[ edit] 

_erstens gibt  es Private Nachrichten  dafür und  zweitens ist sowas erst nach Rücksprache
  und Genehmigung durch die Betreiber zulässig  _
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/impressum.php


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 November 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

for the record...
TRC TELEMEDIA LIMITED
C 176813
Current Name
Active
15/05/2006

Informationen über die Firma kriegt man evtl. über die zypriotische Botschaft / zypriotische Handelsvertretung


----------



## beetnic85 (29 November 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

hallo alle zusammen,
Ja das mit der TRC Telemedia oder auch bekannt als MC Multimedia ist schon eine leidige und nervende sache. Bei mir hat es letztes jahr auch so angefangen wie bei manchen anderen ein anruf mit der aussage sie haben etwas gewonnen, worauf die natürlich deine adresse brauchen um es dir zu zuschicken (bei mir war es ein angebliches ebay gewinnspiel mit dem tollen gewinn einer digital camera. die ich natürlich nie bekommen hab) und die gibt mann als gut gläubiger bürger bei sowas schonmal raus und denk sich nichts dabei. Auf jeden fahl kamm dann nach ein paar tagen schon die erste rechnung von MC Multimedia ins Haus geflatert, darauf hin hab ich mich gleich mal im netz über diese firma schlau gemacht mit dem ergebnis Das es genau das ist was ich mir schon dachte ein [.....] daraufhin hab ich auch gleich mit dem verbraucher schutz telefoniert und die sagten mir dann das ich das einfach ignorieren soll, was ich auch machte. Die ganze sache zog sich dann, erst kamm die zweite rechnug, mahnung usw. und natürlich meldete sich auch die Firma ALLINKASO. ich hab das alles so vor sich hin laufen lassen bis auf einmal nichts mehr kamm und ich meine ruhe hate. Das fand ich sehr erfreulich!!!!


Tja bloß die ruhe hat nicht lang angehalten! Jetzt hab ich vor ca. 2-3 monaten eine rechnung von TRC Telemedia eine in höhe von 70€ erhalten(MC Multimedia waren es damlas noch humane 30€ bei der ersten rechnung) und hab mich erst mal gewundert was das ist und für was das sein soll, ich schaute mir den brief etwas genauer an und da sprang mir auch gleich was ins auge, die adresse kamm mir sehr bekannt vor von TRC Telemedia. Da wusst ich auch schon das es wieder der gleich müll ist wie von MC Multimedia und das es die gleiche firma ist nur unter anderen namen, und TRC Fordert von mir genau das selbe, das ich das selbe telefonat bezahlen sollte was auch schon MC Multimedia gefordert hate. Ich bezahlte wieder nicht die rechnug und es ging wieder los 2 rechung, mahnung usw., jetzt kommt wieder in regel mäßigen abständen briefe von ALLINKASSO. Aber ich habe immer noch nicht die absicht zu bezahlen und ich werde es auch nicht tun!!
Verfolge das jetzt weiter und hoffe das das bald mal auf hört wenn ich es einfach ignoriere so wie es damals war. Und ich bin am überlegen ob ich wieder anzeige stel so wie ich es bei MC gemacht habe.


PS: Lasst euch nicht vonn solchen dubiosen Firmen klein kriegen, kämpft und zeigt ihnen das sich der normale bürger nicht alles gefallen lässt!

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



beetnic85 schrieb:


> ....bin am überlegen ob ich *wieder* anzeige stel so wie ich es bei MC gemacht habe.


Eine zweite Anzeige zum bereits vorliegenden Fall macht wenig Sinn. Siehst doch, was die erste Anzeige gebracht hat!


----------



## Dream-Girl75 (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo,
ich habe mich die letzten paar Tage damit beschäftigt, die Beiträge im Forum zu lesen. Mein Problem ist, das wir auch mittlerweile 1 Rechnung und 2 Mahnungen von TRC bekommen haben, und die jetzt Geld in Höhe von 190 Euro fordern. Da wir aber dachten, die Briefe wären nur Werbung haben wir sie nicht geöffnet (leichtgläubig, ich weiß) und am SOnntag haben wir dann alle 3 Briefe geöffnet, bevor wir sie dem Altpapier zuführen wollten, da sind wir aus allen Wolken gefallen. Und leider wurde tatsächlich eine solche Nummer von dem Handy meines Mannes gewählt, da es aber im oktober war, wußte mein Mann nicht mehr, wo und warum er da angerufen hat, aber eine Kostenansgae hat es nie gegeben, denn er telefoniert viel mit dem Handy halt auch unbekannte Nummer, bringt sein Job so mit sich. Im EVN ist die Nummer auch aufgeführt. Was tue ich jetzt? Ich habe jetzt erstmal nen Brief an TRC geschrieben, das sie nicht dazu berechtigt sind, ohne Kostenansage 75 Euro für das telefonat zu verlangen, vorlalem, weil er das Telefonat ja mit der Handyrechnung normal bezahlt hat. Auch wenn er tatsächlich für 60 Sekunden eine solche Nummer gewählt hat, ist es doch nicht rechtens, dafür soviel Geld zu verlangen. Wir sind finanziell sowieso am Ende und können uns auf keinen Fall nen Anwalt leisten. Seit 3 Tagen hocke ich am Rechner und serve im Net rum, um zu suchen, wie ich mich verhalten soll. 
Zahlen werden wir nicht, schliesslich ist das Telefonat ja schon bezahlt. 

Gruß
Dream-Girl75


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Dream-Girl75 schrieb:


> Seit 3 Tagen hocke ich am Rechner und serve im Net rum, um zu suchen, wie ich mich verhalten soll.


Ein konkrete (Einzel)rechtsberatung ist leider auf Grund des Rechtsberatunggesetzes verboten.

Als Hinweis:  noch nie  ( nach unserer Kenntnis )  ist der Laden  selber aktiv gerichtlich vorgegangen.
Im Gegenteil, bei zwei der Mitglieder im Forum, die den "Gegenangriff" gestartet haben 
( mit einer  negativen Feststellungklage ) ,  hat der Laden  gekniffen und  sich kommentarlos ohne  Gegenwehr  verurteilen  lassen. (im Thread dokumentiert)


----------



## Geisterfrank (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hi Dream Girl,

ich habe wie bereits erwähnt den Gegenangriff gestartet und gewonnen. Daher folgender Tipp: Strafrechtlich dagegen vorgehen bringt nichts!!!! Habe ich gemacht und bin bis zu einem Schreiben vom Oberstaatsanwalt aus Fulda gekommen der die ganze Sache abgeschmettert hat. Daher rate ich Dir entweder die ganzen Schreiben zu ignorieren ( So machen dass leider die meisten hier im Forum) oder selbst aktiv werden mit einer negativen Feststellungsklage, die Du, dass wage ich hier mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit zu sagen gewinnen wirst. Denn die gute Frau H. wird ihr Geschäftsmodell keiner richterlichen Überprüfung unterziehen und deshalb wie bei mir und Girgel kneifen! Alles nachzulesen hier im Forum, auch wie ich genau vorgegangen bin!!!!!!!
Die Kosten dafür belaufen sich je nach Streitwert auf ca.100 Euro. Dieses Geld kannst Du Dir aber von Frau H. zurück holen. Ich habe ihr gerade den Gerichtsvollzieher nach Hause geschickt der das Geld einziehen soll. An alle anderen hier im Forum: Näheres dazu auch das Schreiben vom Oberstaatsanwalt als Reaktion auf meine Beschwerde gibt es demnächst auch zum Nachlesen hier im Forum, da ich zur Zeit nicht viel am Rechner bin.
Nur auf diesem Wege kann das Geschäft der Frau H. gekippt werden da es ihr selber an den Geldbeutel geht.


Viele Grüße aus Thüringen
Geisterfrank


----------



## Betroffener (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Dieses [ edit]system funktioniert nur deshalb, weil die Leute wegen des sehr scharf und bedrohlich abgefassten Schreibens so sehr eingeschüchtert und verängstigt werden und gleichzeitig zu geizig sind wegen des zunächst kleinen angeforderten Rechnungsbetrags zum Anwalt zu gehen. Die Leute vergessen oder wissen jedoch nicht, dass der Anwalt wegen des sehr geringen Streitwertes billiger ist als Sie vielleicht denken. Es gibt deshalb nur eine Lösung: geht alle zum Anwalt. Seid nicht dumm, der Gang zum Anwalt erspart euch viele, viele schlaflose Nächte. Dies schreibt ein Betroffener.


----------



## Wavestar0759 (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

@ Geisterfrank

Halte uns doch bitte mal auf dem Laufenden, was der Gerichtsvollzieher erreicht hat.
Hat er das Geld eintreiben können, oder ist die gute Frau so arm, dass er nichts pfänden konnte???

Freunde von mir sind auf die selbe Tour reingelegt worden, haben aber nichts bezahlt, weil ich hier fleißig mitlese und die Infos hier aus dem Forum auch in meine Freundeskreis weitergebe. Sie waren beim Anwalt und der  meinte auch nur: Nix machen und alle Briefe aufheben, bis ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht kommt. Dann bei ihm vorbeikommen und er macht alles Weitere.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

alle Betroffenen möchte ich bitten, ihre Geschichte dem Bundesministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz mitzuteilen (Minister ist ja der Horst-Dampf-in-allen-Gassen-aber-nicht-im-Internet-Seehofer). Ich hatte dort eine Anfrage gemacht zu dem Thema. Ich kann bei Interesse per PN den Ansprechpartner mitteilen.
PS: Ich stelle das auszugsweise erwähnte Antwortschreiben bei Gelegenheit hier noch ausführlicher rein. Besonders für betroffene Eltern minderjähriger "Kunden" lesenswert


----------



## aimchr (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Mittlerweile haben "wir" ein zweites Schreiben von ALLInkasso bekommen in dem folgendes geschrieben steht:

"Bleibt auch diese Zahlubngsaufforderung unberücksichtig, sehen wir uns gezwungen, das gerichtliche Mahn- und Vollstreckungsverfahren einzuleiten."

Wir haben noch rein gar nciht sunternommen, lediglich das lesen dieses sehr informativen Threads. Sollen wir den Mahnbescheid abwarten? Jetzt (nach ca. 10 Briefen von den dubiosen und keiner Reaktion oder Aktion von uns) zur Verbraucherzentrale oder Polizei zu gehen macht wohl wenig sinn. Ich hör die Damen und Herren schon sagen "wieso sind sie nicht früher gekommen?".


Was meint Ihr?

Danke


----------



## Bento (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Was ist an dem Brief den anders als an all den anderen ??

Papier ist geduldig und man kann viele Drohungen drauf verewigen...

Aber wichtig ist doch nur das Gerichtliche Mahnschreiben, welches mit einem Kreuzchen versehen innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückgesendet werden muss.

Alles andere würde mich nicht von meinem bisherigen Kurs abweichen lassen, da ich ihn sonst ja gar nicht erst hätte einschlagen sollen.


----------



## tokake41 (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



aimchr schrieb:


> Mittlerweile haben "wir" ein zweites Schreiben von ALLInkasso bekommen in dem folgendes geschrieben steht:
> 
> "Bleibt auch diese Zahlubngsaufforderung unberücksichtig, sehen wir uns gezwungen, das gerichtliche Mahn- und Vollstreckungsverfahren einzuleiten."
> 
> ...



Der Mahnbescheid wird nie kommen.Das ist doch deren Masche,Leute einzuschüchtern.Leider finden sie noch genug Opfer.Ich selbst habe ungefähr
ein halbes Jahr nichts mehr von denen gehört und dachte endlich lassen die mich in Ruhe.Leider war das ein Irrtum.Vor ein paar Wochen bekam ich doch
wieder Post von denen,mit den bereits bekannten Standarddrohungen.
Von einer negativen Feststellungsklage habe ich bisher abgesehen.
Zu dieser habe ich noch eine Frage.Muß ich bei einer eventuellen Gerichtsverhandlung vor Ort sein,wenn ja,wo würde diese stattfinden?
Sollte diese in Hessen stattfinden,finde ich den Aufwand ziemlich hoch.


----------



## Geisterfrank (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



tokake41 schrieb:


> Zu dieser habe ich noch eine Frage.Muß ich bei einer eventuellen Gerichtsverhandlung vor Ort sein,wenn ja,wo würde diese stattfinden?



Guten Abend, tokake

Die Verhandlung hat in meinem Fall in dem AG stattgefunden in dem ich die Negative Feststellungsklage gestellt habe.
Ich war persönlich anwesend und habe dass auch Frau H. in Rechnung gestellt.

Viele Grüße aus Thüringen
Geisterfrank


----------



## Wavestar0759 (27 Januar 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

@ Geisterfrank
Und hast Du die Kohle bekommen, oder musst Du jetzt auch die allgewaltige Drohmaschinerie rausholen? Was hat der Gerichtsvollzieher für Dich erreicht?


----------



## ichdeppich (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Ich depp habe 2 mal kurz (je ca 1min 30sec) hinterinander vom handy aus angerufen. rückruf kam mit gewinnversprechen von 50Euro . ich wieder depp rücke meine adresse aus. jetzt2 mal brief über je 75Euro Forderung da mit 8 tagen frist. ich habe hier viel gelesen und weiss, dass ich nicht zahlen brauche, dass alles nach 4 bis 8 mahnschreiben aus muenchen irgendwann erledigt ist. ABER : ich will trotzedem noch innerhalb der frist bezahlen, da ich schiss habe, dass meine frau mal einen der künftigen mahnbriefe aus versehen öffnet, oder dass die firma mir auf meiner festnetznummer anruft und dort forderungen stellt (stand auch so hier zu lesen, dass das schon mal vorgekommen ist). meine frage: wenn ich jetzt noch innerhalb der frist zahle, kommt dann trotzdem noch irgendwas (briefe / anrufe ? ) oder ist der ganze spuk mit fristgerechter zahlung wirklich vorbei ?
Ich weiß, ich bin feige, aber es ist der schritt, zu dem ich mich entschieden habe - könnt ihr mir bitte sagen, ob dann schluss ist mit der trc telemedia - korrespondenz ? bitte schnell, sonst läuft die frist ab !! DANKE


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



ichdeppich schrieb:


> ... könnt ihr mir bitte sagen ... bitte schnell ...


geschrieben





> Heute, 05:08:28


Um diese Zeit ist hier üblicher Weise niemand mehr oder noch niemand wieder wirklich da. Was erwartest du? Die Frist wurde von denen gesetzt und nur die wissen, wie und ob sie sich an Fristen halten, ob sich der Buchungsprozess mit dem Schriftverkehr überschneiden könnte, wie sich der Mahnungslauf zur Kenntnisnahme der Zahlung entwickelt usw.



ichdeppich schrieb:


> ... da ich schiss habe, dass meine frau ....


Was hältst du davon, wenn du einfach mal mit deiner Frau das Problem besprichst?

[Rechtfertigungsmodus]... sage ihr doch einfach, dass dir ein Kollege/Spezl die Nummer gegeben hat, weil die einem gemeinsamen Kumpel gehören soll. Nach dem ersten Anruf dachtest du, du hättest dich verwählt und beim zweiten war klar, dass die Nummer falsch gewesen ist. [/Rechtfertigungsmodus]


----------



## blowfish (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



ichdeppich schrieb:


> da ich schiss habe, dass meine frau mal einen der künftigen mahnbriefe aus versehen öffnet,



Wenn du bezahl hast, ist es trotzdem noch möglich das du weitere Mahnungen erhälst.
Das ist halt bei den Nutzlosen so, dass die rechte Hand nicht weis was die linke macht.


----------



## Angelus (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo. Bin auch betroffen. Habe gestern meine 5 Forderung bekommen. Habe mich mehrmals mit dem Verbraucherschutz gemeldet. Die können mir dabei nicht helfen. An die Presse habe ich mich auch gewendet abber die sagten nur kein Interesse


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Empfehle  die  Threads zu lesen.   Es stehen Unmengen an Informationen drin

die beiden Threads  (Teil 1 und 2 )  enthalten rund 2000 Postings


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Angelus schrieb:


> Habe mich mehrmals mit dem Verbraucherschutz gemeldet. Die können mir dabei nicht helfen. An die Presse habe ich mich auch gewendet abber die sagten nur kein Interesse


Der Verbraucherschutz kann sehr wohl helfen und die Medien hatten das Thema schon wiederholt aufgegriffen. Sogar dem Ministerium für Verbraucherschutz ist die Firma bekannt (www.bmelv.de)

Aber: Das steht hier alles drin. Lesen ist anstrengend, aber: das alles haben ja auch Leute geschrieben


----------



## Reinhard (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Ein Artikel zur TRC Telemedia:

http://www.nn-online.de/artikel.asp?art=766619&kat=5&man=3


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Traurig daran ist, dass (ganz konkret!) diese Masche bis in die höchste Ebene der Politik gut bekannt ist, ohne dass daraus wenigstens die _Notwendigkeit_ geschlossen werden würde, dagegen etwas zu unternehmen. 
Die Verbraucher werden vom zuständigen Ministerium allein gelassen. Dass die Medien dies aussparen, enttäuscht mich eigentlich schon gar nicht mehr: es verbittert mich!


----------



## Roelliknoelli (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo,
auch wir sind "betroffene. Das Schreiben der Allinkasso kam heute. Wir werden weiter abwarten.... Es ist unglaublich dass hier von höherer Seite nix unternommen wird.
Wir sind sehr froh, dieses Forum gefunden zu haben, denn bei der 1. und 2. Mahnung waren wir doch arg erschrocken, auch zwecks dem extrem freundlichen Tonfall Die angegebenen Nummern wurden nachweislich nicht angewählt.
Bis zum nächsten Schreiben


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Roelliknoelli schrieb:


> Es ist unglaublich dass hier von höherer Seite nix unternommen wird.


bringe das unbedingt Deinem zuständigen Bundestagsabgeordneten gegenüber zum Ausdruck!

den erfährst du unter www.abgeordnetenwatch.de


----------



## Roelliknoelli (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo,
du bringst mich auf was..... Werde ich mal unserem Jugendfreund, der sich mittlerweile MdEP nennt, mal ne mail schicken. Bin ja gespannt ob da eine Antwort kommt.....


----------



## enrico (23 März 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

also bei mir ist weder bei meinem anwalt noch bei mir in den vergangenen monaten nochmal was gekommen. mein anwalt hat jetzt erstmal mir bescheid gegeben das er es abrechnet und ich meine unterlagen bekomme . er wird aber wohl demnächst wieder arbeit bekommen, denn jetzt fängt das theater bei nachbarschaft24.net an.  weiß jemand ob die vieleicht sogar zusammenarbeiten??? denn ich habe mich dort nicht angemeldet gehabt. habe nur mal ne e-mail gehabt wo ich draufgeklickt hatte. oder reicht den das schon???

mfg enrico


----------



## webwatcher (23 März 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



enrico schrieb:


> als  weiß jemand ob die vieleicht sogar zusammenarbeiten???


Dafür gibt es keine Belege


----------



## Unregistriert (8 April 2008)

*TSW-Kommunikationsservice*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bekomme ständig Post vom TSW-Kommunikationsservice, kann mir mal jemand sagen 
ob das Thema noch Aktuell ist mit den [ edit]  dieser Firma ?

Und hat sich e.w. der Name der Firma von TRC Telemedia zu TSW-Kommunikationsservice geändert ?

Nun liegt mir auch ein Inkasso schreiben vor, von der Firma ALLINKASSO und möchte einen sehr hohen Betrag haben.

Alles begann am 24.12.2007, ich bekam 8 Briefe a. € 75 ,- für eine Leistung, die ich nicht in Anspruch genommen hab.
Ich sollte innerhalb 8 Tage das Geld überweisen, nun habe ich einen Termin mit der Verbraucherzentrale am 07.01.08 gehabt und dort wurde mir gesagt nicht zahlen !
ok ich habe nicht gezahlt, nun geht der Terror weiter, ein Detektivbüro A. H [edit].  ermittelt nun der auch noch was vom Kuchen ab haben möchte und setzt seine Rechnung auch gleich dabei. 
Ende Januar bekam ich die Handy Rechnung und stelle fest, das die Telefonnummern nicht von meinem Handy gewählt wurden, ich dachte super und der [ edit]  bestätigte sich.

? Was habt ihr gemacht, und wie ist es ausgegangen ?

Mfg


----------



## Timster (8 April 2008)

*AW: TSW-Kommunikationsservice*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... Und hat sich e.w. der Name der Firma von TRC Telemedia zu TSW-Kommunikationsservice geändert ? ...


TSW gibt es schon lange, mindestens seit November 2004, denn da habe ich die erste Rechnung von dem Laden bekommen. Das "Firmen"trio TSW Kommunikationsservice, TRC Telemedia und MC Multimedia ist familiär verbunden und hat identische "Geschäftsmodelle".



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... Nun liegt mir auch ein Inkasso schreiben vor, von der Firma ALLINKASSO und möchte einen sehr hohen Betrag haben.  ...


Das ist der normale Gang der Dinge, kein Grund zur Panik.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... nun geht der Terror weiter, ein Detektivbüro A. H [edit].  ermittelt nun der auch noch was vom Kuchen ab haben möchte und setzt seine Rechnung auch gleich dabei. ...


Die Inhaberin von TSW heißt A. H. Der angebliche "Detektiv" ebenfalls A. H. Der Nachname ist gleich, der Vorname nicht (einmal weiblich, einmal männlich). Familienbande machens möglich. :sun:



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... Was habt ihr gemacht, und wie ist es ausgegangen ? ...


Das, was Dir die Verbraucherzentrale geraten hat: Nicht gezahlt. Darüber hinaus habe ich noch den ein und anderen Brief geschrieben, zunächst aus gerechtem Zorn, nach und nach eher der Erheiterung wegen. Und ich habe TSW wegen versuchtem Betrug angezeigt, was aber leider zu nichts geführt hat, da das Verfahren eingestellt wurde. Ausgegangen ist es wie in solchen Fällen fast immer: Nach diversen eher lächerlichen Drohungen, man werde mich vor Gericht schleifen und mich dort wie eine Zitrone auspressen, hat TSW und Allinkasso leise den Schwanz eingezogen. Wäre die Forderung berechtigt gewesen (was sie nicht war), dann wäre sie inzwischen verjährt. Würde mir so etwas heute noch einmal passieren, dann würde ich eine negative Feststellungsklage erheben (wie Girgel und Geisterfrank das erfolgreich vorgemacht haben). Das nicht, um die Forderung los zu werden (das geht von alleine), sondern um dem Verein finanziell zu schaden.


----------



## atina (10 April 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Hi an alle, hat sich ja einiges getan hier in diesem Forum. War auch betroffen letzes Jahr Januar  (war irgenwo auf Seite 75). Zu meiner Zeit hieß die Firma noch Mc Multimedia. Ich zahlte nicht´s und ließ alles auf mich zu kommen. Bekam Mahnungen bis hin zu Allincassoschreiben, zu dem zeitpunkt waren es mittlerweile über 300€ die sie von mir haben wollten. Da fand ich ein Schriftstück (weiß jetzt nicht mehr genau von wem....Girgel?Geisterfrank?Captan..?) an Allincasso das änderte ich mit meinen Daten um und schickte es dieserzeitpunkt besagten Allincasso und seitdem habe ich nichts mehr gehört. Das ist jetzt fast ein Jahr her. 
*Gebt nicht auf und [...........]*.

Gruss atina

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (11 April 2008)

*TSW - Kommunikationsservice*

Hallo 
Stammgast Timster und Rookie atina,
ich Danke euch für eure Hilfe.
Ich werde mich noch ein mal melden,
wenn ich keine Rechnungen mehr bekomme. 

Schade, das Dir atina nicht mehr einfällt,
wo Du das schreiben her hast was Du einst zum
Inkasso Dienst geschickt hast.

Mfg


----------



## webwatcher (11 April 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

@ unbekannter Poster

 melde  dich an, dann kannst  du in diesem Thread posten. Ausnahmsweise hier nochmal drangehängt 
Das nächste unangemeldete Posting  zu diesem Thema wird kommentarlos gelöscht


----------



## atina (16 April 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

:gruebel:Hallo unbekannter,
nach langem überlegen ist mir eingefallen, daß ich mir das Stück kopiert habe und zu den Unterlagen gelegt habe. 
An die Mod´s darf ich das Schreiben hier öffentlich posten?

Gruss atina


----------



## webwatcher (16 April 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



atina schrieb:


> An die Mod´s darf ich das Schreiben hier öffentlich posten?


hast PN


----------



## atina (17 April 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Das ist das Schriftstück das ich an Allincasso gesendet habe. Das war im Mai 07 und seitdem habe ich nichts mehr von denen gehört oder irgendwas per Post erhalten.




> Betreff: Mahnung vom sowieso vielten
> Rechnungsnummer
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## siriusradio (17 April 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

hi!

habe auch Anzeige beim Amtsgericht Fulda eingereicht: infos unter: 0921-5089xxx

wegen aktenzeichen!!!!





jogy schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> Habe interessantes neues!
> Nach einigen schreiben von MCM und Mahnungen der Fa Allinkasso, bertug sich der zu zahlende betrag bei ca.290 Euro!!!!!
> habe dann Anzeige wegen versuchten Betrugs gegen MCM eingereicht.
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 April 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



siriusradio schrieb:


> Anzeige beim Amtsgericht Fulda


Frage an Radio Eriwan: Ermittelt die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda in Sachen MCM?
Antwort: Im Prinzip ja, aber aus Prinzip ja nicht.
Da wunderte sich selbst der Referatsleiter im Bundesministerium für Verbraucherschutz.


----------



## Serious2050 (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Hallöchen zusammen, schade das ich das fORUM erst jetzt entdeckt habe...wurde auch angerufen sie haben was gewonnen etc usw... habe nun die erste rechnung erhalten mal sehen wie weit sowas geht bzw wann man ruhe hat.... ich werde es denke ich aussitzen da ich weder solch eine Firma noch so [ edit]  was dahinter steckt finanziere... 


MFG


----------



## Adele (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Never ending Story....................


----------



## Serious2050 (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

hab nun son komisches personal stammblatt erhalten  mit "angeblichen" Daten wie uhrzeit und Tag, einfach laufen lassen oder?  könnt mir auch gerne mal ne pn schicken wäre nett


----------



## Tim0121 (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Hallo zusammen,


erstmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Infos zu TRC Telemedia.
Ich habe getsern auch ein Schreiben der Fa. TRC Telemedia bekommen, mit einer Forderung über 75,- Euro. Zahlbar innerhalb 8 Tagen per Einschreiben oder auf ein Reifeisenbankkonto.

Ich sollte angeblich am *13.06.2006* eine von 4 Rufnummer gewählt haben.

Vor ca. 3 Wochen rief mich jemand an, der sich als "D....... Post" ausgegeben hat. Angeblich wäre ein Brief bei der Post wo nur noch mein Name zu lesen ist, und er benötigt zwecks Nachsendung meine Adresse. Dies habe ich abgelehnt, mit dem Hinweis ich bin bei der Post als Privat und Geschäftskunde registriert, er könne die Daten doch einsehen (Zumal er ja auch irgendwie an meine Handynummer gekommen sein muss). Danach habe ich aufgelegt, denn es kam mir schon etwas komisch vor.

Heute bin ich zur KriPo und habe eine Anzeige erstattet, unsere Polizeiinspektion leitet dies nach Fulda weiter.
Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass (Wie in anderen Postings berichtet) dies zu keinem Erfolg führen wird.

Wenn diese Firma mir weitere Briefe mit Mahnungen oder ähnlichem schickt, kann man da nicht noch weitere Rechtliche Schritte unternehmen??

Ich werde hier mal den aktuellen Verlauf posten.


Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## Serious2050 (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Wie du gelesen hast, wird die Anzeige dich nicht weiterbringen  den Verlauf zu "Posten" ist auch Sinnfrei da er stehts derselbe ist ....

1. Anruf von iwem "sie haben gewonnen oder brauchen ihre adresse"
2. danach erfolgt brief 1. mit einem Betrag "xx" € 
3. Mahnung 1. erfolgt...

usw usw usw...

Es wird einfach so weitergehen ohne wenn und aber und meiner Ansicht nach hat niemand Interesse diesen Leuten das Handwerk zu legen... Außerdem sind es nur Handlanger und man kann davon ausgehen das ein großes Netzwerk dahinter steckt.

Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten... entweder man ignoriert solche "Forderungen" oder man macht eine nicht feststellungsklage...

Aber ob man danach Ruhe hat lass ich mal im Raume stehen  

MFG


----------



## Reducal (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



Serious2050 schrieb:


> Wie du gelesen hast, wird die Anzeige dich nicht weiterbringen ....


Nicht ganz, in dieser Sache kann es sogar passieren, dass sich die Anzeige letztlich gegen den Anzeigenerstatter richtet. Sollte die Rufnummer der TRC auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis des Rechungsempfängers stehen, dann gibt es merkbefreite Behörden, die anregen, dass gegen den Anzeigenerstatter ein Verfahren wegen dem Vortäuschen einer Straftat eingeleitet wird - zumindest war das in 2007 noch so. Ehe man sich versieht, wird somit unter Umständen aus dem Geschädigten urplötzlich ein Beschuldigter.
:wall:


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



Reducal schrieb:


> dann gibt es merkbefreite Behörden, die anregen, dass gegen den Anzeigenerstatter ein Verfahren wegen dem Vortäuschen einer Straftat eingeleitet wird


Fulda lässt grüßen!


----------



## dvill (1 August 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Abzocke mit Sex, Strom und Speck


> „Aber zu einer Anklage ist es bisher nicht gekommen“, sagt der Staatsanwalt und ergänzt: „Das sind ganz üble Maschen, die da im Netz laufen. Aber es ist enorm schwierig, den Firmen eine Betrugsabsicht nachzuweisen.“


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



Serious2050 schrieb:


> ...meiner Ansicht nach hat niemand Interesse diesen Leuten das Handwerk zu legen... Außerdem sind es nur Handlanger und man kann davon ausgehen das ein großes Netzwerk dahinter steckt.


Ja. Die "old boys" und ihre Freunde von den Medien. Man könnte die durchaus namentlich benennen, wenn man dürfte...
MCM/TRC sind bis hinauf ins Verbraucherministerium bekannt. Die "dänischen" Erfinder des Modells bilden die internationale Speerspitze dessen, was bedingslos neuerungsergebene Menschen "innovative Dienste" nennen - querulantisch veranlagte Menschen wie aka-aka würden von legalisiertem Betrug sprechen wollen - wenn sie dürften.

PS: Das Verbraucherministerium wollte übrigens die Vorgehensweise der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda nicht kommentieren. Man könne das Vorgehen nicht beurteilen, hieß es dazu. Die Tatsache, dass in Dänemark das Abrechnungsmodell über die Anruferkennung nach erfolgreichen Gerichtsprozessen der staatlichen Verbraucherschützer komplett beerdigt werden konnte, ist dem deutschen Ministerium auch bekannt, man hat das aber wohl nicht ganz verstanden. Die Herren sollten mal die Studie lesen, die auf der ministeriumseigenen Internetseite steht (und in der MCM als schlechtes Beispiel erwähnt wird).


> Über die Jahre sind immer wieder Anzeigen eingegangen. „Aber zu einer Anklage ist es bisher nicht gekommen“, sagt der Staatsanwalt


Jaja, diese Anzeigen... Ein altes Hase der Branche hatte in einem Forum einen account, unter dem ein interessantes Posting gepostet wurde. Ich hatte das hier sogar mal zitiert und dann gelöscht, weil der "alte Hase" meinte, jemand habe seinen account missbraucht, um die Geschichte zu posten. Ich will sie mal nacherzählen... Er habe, schrieb der alte Hase, bisher 5000 Anzeigen gegen sich gehabt, die wurden alle eingestellt. Als Erklärung gab er an, er veranstalte regelmäßig teure Geschäftsessen mit den Ermittlern und spendiere denen an Weihnachten einige teure Flaschen Wein. Das war natürlich nur Spaß. Die Düsseldorfer Polizei wird sich ja wohl nicht von einem britischen Sexhotline-Veteran bestechen lassen... Wozu auch, wenn es eh kein Betrug ist? Gerade in Deutschland ist so viel "Betrug" "legal", dass man echte Betrüger echt dumm nennen müsste. Andererseits gibt es ja für massenhaften Onlinebetrug in Deutschland (ex Osnabrück) den "deutschen Tarif" von "zwei Jahren auf Bewährung" - das kann man bei Gewinnspannen im Millionenbereich schon mal einkalkulieren... Man frage mal bei diversen Dänen nach, wenn die nicht gerade ihr Geld auf 'ner Weltreise ausgeben...


----------



## technofreak (1 August 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> MCM/TRC sind bis hinauf ins Verbraucherministerium bekannt.


Sollte man annehmen. Immerhin läuft dieses Thema allein in diesem Forum seit dem 04.03.2005, 
also weit über drei Jahre. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/35181-mc-multimedia-petersberg-teil-1-a.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Ich nehme nicht an, ich weiß. Daher die Wut. Immer noch. Ich bin halt lernresistent 
Erfahrenen Bauernfängern waren ja auch die verantwortlichen Personen schnell bekannt, lange lange lange bevor das infotainmentmäßig seziert wurde - ausgerechnet von einem Privatsender, der... Videotext... mitprofitiert... scheinheilig... :stumm:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/35181-mc-multimedia-petersberg-teil-1-a.html#post91975
(Was mir, selbst nach einem Gespräch mit Herrn D*, noch nicht klar ist: Ist mcm/trc eine selbst initiierte Kopie des dänischen Originals oder doch eine Art "(red-)white label"-Ableger? Und: welche Rolle spielen denn die Nummernlieferanten aus Hannover(*)? Das ist auch eine noch ungeklärte Frage. Wie viel kassieren diese "deutschen old boys" bei dem Spiel??? (ob es nun die "Dänen" sind oder die niedersächsischen Ableger des "S... Kreisels").
sorry für die kryptischen Formulierungen.

(*) Die Firma, bei der unser Oberregulierer M*K* einst für Regulierung zuständig war, schrieb dazu ja nach Angaben des Telefoninsiders 





> nach ansicht der colt telecom sind die angebotenen dienste absolut nicht zu beanstanden. zitat colt
> "keine wettbewerbsverletzenden handlungen vorgenommen werden oder auch nur gegen den verbraucherschutz verstoßen wird."


Colt Telecom gehört also auch zu den Mitverursachern des Problems bzw. zu denen, die solche Modelle erst möglich machen. Legal, aber moralisch verwerflich. Man muß nicht jedes Geschäft tätigen und selbst wenn man beispielsweise keinen Weg wüsste, beispielsweise der Newtex die Verträge zu kündigen, könnte man doch Abstand davon nehmen, denen *weiterhin* Nummern zu geben. Hat jemand eine aktuelle Nummer von denen? Mal nachgekuckt, wem diese Nummern ursprünglich gehört haben? Ich bin da nicht mehr up-to-date.



Tim0121 schrieb:


> Ich sollte angeblich am 13.06.2006 eine von 4 Rufnummer gewählt haben.


was sind denn die aktuellen Nummern? Ich bin zu faul, mir die neueste Bild zu kaufen und mein DVB-T hat keinen Videotext (Insiderjoke)


----------



## dvill (1 August 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Hier der dritte Link von oben:

BMELV Übersichtsseite Telekommunikation und Neue Medien

Die Untersuchung war gut, der Minister hat den Text leider nicht begriffen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Untersuchung war gut, der Minister hat den Text leider nicht begriffen.


...und das gilt nicht nur für das MCM/TRC-Problem. Da steht nämlich noch viel viel mehr drin.
Und ob der Oberregulierer dem Verbraucherminister genau erklären würde, was da abläuft? Selbst wenn er gefragt werden würde, erscheint das unwahrscheinlich. Und Watte, um die Wahrheit zu verpacken, gibt's ja genug bei der Bundesnetzagentur.
Ich lass es wieder, hab heut schlechte Laune


----------



## Peter Berger (13 August 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Hallo zusammen.
Fakt ist: Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich im Bekanntenkreis Probleme mit einem Dialer, Kosten von 500.- Euro. Dazu hab ich zwei Sachen unternommen:Zum einen die Bundesnetzagentur (ehemals RegTP) in Mainz kontaktiert, hatte da den Herren dran, der die Regularien erstellt hat für Computerbetrug, Dialer und  ähnliches. Der hat mir weitergeholfen durch Paragraphen, etc. Dann habe ich mich mit der Kanzlei Hagen Hild (Anwalt Internetrecht, Onlinerecht, Wettbewerbsrecht, Rechtsanwalt Markenrecht Urheberrecht) in Augsburg in Verbindung gesetzt. Ergebnis: Herr Hild, der kompetenteste Anwalt, wie ich finde, hat das Verfahren gewonnen. Hilft nur, wenn man Rechtsschutzversicherung hat. Wichtig ist, wenn ich mich recht erinnere:
1) Einwahlen über 3.- Euro sind sitten- und gesetzeswidrig, also NICHTIG.
Entweder Widerspruch einlegen, wenn per EMail dann Adresse name(at)provider.de (Fritzchen(at)web.de). NIEMALS das @ angeben.
Mann kann auch nicht reagieren Sollte man reagieren; dadrauf warten die Idioten nur, dann wissen die, das der Anschluss und die Adresse stimmen.
Sollte ein Inkassounternehmen was schicken, dann dort darauf hinweisen, das man Widerspruch eingelegt hat. DANN DÜRFEN DIE NICHT tätig werden und müssen die Daten löschen.
Ist zwar jetzt nicht der Fall mit Dialern, fällt aber in denselben Bereich von wegen [......] etc.
Und wenn alle Stricke reissen: Hagen Hild hilft immer, wenn man im Recht ist und, wie in diesem Falle, unschuldig Mahnungen bekommt.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das ganze auch verjährt, ein Kumpel hat heute, 13.08.2008, eine rechnung vom 26.08.06 bekommen.
Viel Glück,
Peter Berger


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 August 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Guten Abend, Peter - außer der (richtigen) Aussage, dass Herr Hild ein empfehlenswerter Anwalt ist, verstehe ich eher nichts an Deinem posting... Vor einigen Jahren gab es Dialer mit 300 Euro pro Einwahl - das allein war noch nicht sittenwidrig. Zumindest nicht aus juristischer Sicht. Und hier geht es ünberhaupt nicht um Dialer, hier geht es um ein ganz anderes Geschäftsmodell, erfunden von einer international agierenden Gruppe von Mehrwert-Veteranen aus Frankreich, Schweden und England und bekannt als "Dänische Masche".


> ein Kumpel hat heute, 13.08.2008, eine rechnung vom 26.08.06 bekommen.


 Mahnung wofür?


----------



## Peter Berger (15 August 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Hallo Aka-Aka, ich wollte mit der Sache nur mal erklären, mit was für Maschen manche arbeiten. Speziell versuchen manche, an EMail Adressen dranzukommen. Ich weiß, hab bisschen viel geschrieben. Hat mich halt angekotzt, mit welcher MAsche diese [.......] arbeiten. ZORN :wall:
Die Mahnung ging drum, das mein Kumpel 4 Telefonnummern aufgelistet bekam, die er am 23.06.2006 angerufen hat. Diese wären ANGEBLICH nie bezahlt worden. Hab mit Telekom gefunkt, alles wurde ordnungsgemäß überwiesen, was an Fremdkosten entstanden ist. Punkt b) Datenschutz: Woher haben diese Är.... die Daten bekommen? Die haben nämlich gestimmt. Zum einen dürfen Verbindungsdaten max. 90 Tage gespeichert werden, also läge hier ein Verstoß gegen §113a, 113b ff. TKG vor. Zum anderen ist auf der "Rechnung" KEINE Bearbeitungsnummer oder ein sonstiger Bezug angegeben. Und es gibt sowohl eine Adresse in Fulda mit Strasse ohne Hausnummer, als auch ein Postfach in Petersberg bei Fulda. Briefkastenfirma? Und was auch nicht geht: Nach 2 JAhren wäre, selbst wenn die "Rechnung" stimmen würde, das ganze verjährt. 
Nochmal zum Punkt 300.-: Laut Bundesnetzagentur sind diese Einwahlen ab 3.- € sittenwidrig. Das unsere Politiker, Schäuble inklusive, keinen Plan haben und nicht wissen, was sie tun, ist klar. Nur muß unsereiner sehen, das wir das beste aus bestehendem Recht machen. Und das versuchen wir, vor Allem sind wir ja alles keine Juristen. Aber ist interessant, was so an Abzockern rumschwirrt. Können ja mal weiter posten, ich hab nen Brief geschrieben nach Fulda; mal sehn was kommt.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 August 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



Peter Berger schrieb:


> ich hab nen Brief geschrieben nach Fulda; mal sehn was kommt.Gruß Peter


Schreib eine Mail ans Ministerium vom Seehofer, die haben mir versichert, dass sie das weiter beobachten - na dann 
www.bmelv.de
Betreff: MC Multimedia / Missbrauch von Rufnummern


----------



## Peter Berger (15 August 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Glaubst Du die [ edit]  interessiert das da oben? Hauptsache die [ edit] kassieren dicke Kohle, unsre Probleme, vor allem das, was DIE DA OBEN verbocken, interessiert DIE doch nen [ edit] . Aber ich bleib am ball.....


----------



## TimTaylor (15 August 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



Peter Berger schrieb:


> Glaubst Du die *PIEP* interessiert das da oben? Hauptsache die *PIEP* kassieren dicke Kohle, unsre Probleme, vor allem das, was DIE DA OBEN verbocken, interessiert DIE doch nen *PIEP* . Aber ich bleib am ball.....



Meinst wirklich, mit einer Vulgären Sprache erreichst mehr als nichts?
ich denke nicht. höchstens erreichst dadurch, das deine Beiträge ignoriert werden,
weil die Leute meinen, es "geht wieder die Post ab".


Und wie immer der Hinweis: dies ist nur meine Bescheidene Meinung


----------



## Serious2050 (18 September 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Bei mir ist nun auch die erste AllINkasse Mahnung eingetrudelt  
Wäre schön wenn mir jemand mal per PN sagen muss was ich machen sollte (bitte nur ernstgemeinte und sachliche erklärungen) desweitern die Frage wann bin ich verpflichtet zu antworten? Nur wenn ein gericht sich meldet oder ein Anwalt oder? Wenn ja was hattet ihr als antwort parat?

Danke Grüße


----------



## wahlhesse (18 September 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Hallo,

Antworten per PN helfen leider nicht anderen Betroffenen.
Auch hilft es immer, etwas Eigeninitiative zu zeigen, im richtigen Forum bist Du bereits gelandet.

Erster Anfang zum Thema:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Und dann der Erste-Hilfe-Kasten zum anschauen:
Rechnung - Mahnung - Inkasso: Kostenfallen im Internet für eilige Leser: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Und wer nicht lesen mag:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## nonny100 (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo zusammen,auch ich habe Ärger mit der Firma Telemedia.bei uns trudelte mittlerweile eine Zahlungsaufforderung von Allinkasso ins Haus,sie fordern 279,77€.
Ich war schon bei der Polizei und der Verbraucherzentrale.Die Polizei sagte mir ich könnte keine Anzeige machen,da kein Tatbestand bestände.Die Verbraucherzentrale meinte ich soll es aussitzen. Und das alles nur weil ich am Telefon meine Adresse gesagt habe.Man rief mich an und sagte ich hätte bei Rossmann einen Gutschein gewonnen und man müsste meine Adresse haben,um Ihn mir zuschicken zu können.Da ich oft bei Rossmann einkaufen gehe habe ich mir nichts dabei gedacht.Der Gutschein kam natürlich nie hier an,nur die Rechnung über einen Anruf über 75€ mit einem Datum an dem bei uns keiner zu Hause war.Da meine Mutter zufällig an diesem Tag Ihren runden Geburtstag gefeiert hatte. Denn wer weiß noch, was vor eine Jahr war.Denn Telemedia schrieb mir ich hätte am 6.September 2007 diesen Anruf getätigt.Die Rechnung von Telemedia kam ein Jahr später.Das kam mir schon komisch vor. Gruß nonny100


----------



## nicole-anette1 (11 November 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Hallo 

Mein Mann ist auch ein Opfer dieser ominösen Firma. Haben in dieser Woche gleich zwei Schreiben von zwei verschiedenen Firmen erhalten mit fast dem gleichen Inhalt. der Brief von dieser firma TRCTelemedia ist eine Mahnung, aber nicht von einem Inkassobüro sondern von denen selbst. Denn angefangen hat das schon letztes Jahr am 15.07.07


----------



## Antiscammer (11 November 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Naja, Du musst halt wissen, dass die Weihnachtszeit naht. Und die Benzinkosten für die hochgetakelten Luxuskarossen drücken doch arg auf das Portmonee, mal ganz zu schweigen von den Leasingkosten.
Und zur schönen Weihnachtszeit braucht ja so manche wohlausgesuchte Edelschnepfe mal schnell ein glänzendes Halsgeschmeide. Oder der Herr innovative Unternehmer eine neue Platinuhr mit Brilliantring und satellitengestützter Anzeige der Wasserstände sämtlicher WC-Kästen des Nobel-Appartements.
Das alles kostet - fürchterlich.
Jetzt muss da aber natürlich schon irgendjemand helfen.
Also - warum nicht Du? 
Und schäm Dich. :scherzkeks: Seit dem 15.07.07 sitzt Ihr das aus. Und Ihr könnt ganz sicher sein: nur wegen der Hochanständigkeit, Ehrbarkeit, Rechtschaffenheit, Seriösität, Kulanz u.s.w. des innovativen Unternehmers hat der ein ganzes Jahr lang darauf verzichtet, seine doch sicher 127 % seriöse und rechtmä0ige Forderung gerichtlich beizutreiben. Nur, weil Ihr es seid, hat er Euch noch nicht vor den Kadi gezerrt.
Und Ihr habt jetzt noch nichtmal in diesen kalten vorweihnachtlichen Novembertagen ein Erbarmen.
Tsk.


----------



## webwatcher (11 November 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Nur, weil Ihr es seid, hat er Euch noch nicht vor den Kadi gezerrt.


Das Thema läuft seit  dreieinhalb Jahren, der erste Thread beginnt  am 04.03.*2005*
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/35181-mc-multimedia-petersberg-teil-1-a.html

Es dürfte  kaum ein  Thema im Forum geben, das nicht ausführlicher ( in über  2100 Postings)  und eindeutiger
 abgehandelt  wurde. 
Zwei User ( girgel und  geisterfrank ) haben negative Feststellungsklagen gegen den Laden losgelassen, die ohne  jede Gegenwehr geschluckt wurden.


----------



## nicole-anette1 (12 November 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Hallo

Habe kein Erbarmen. werden es aussitzen bis zum jüngsten Tag.:wall:
Und wenn es noch ein Jahr dauert.auserdem wollte ich damit sagen, 
das die sich komischerweise viel Zeit lassen eine Inkassomahnung zu schicken. Bei den anderen waren sie viel schneller.

Grüße Nicole-anette1


----------



## Tim0121 (18 November 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Hallo,


ich habe in den letzen Monaten auch Post von TRC Telemedia bekommen.
Diese Schreiben habe ich nicht beachtet, bzw. habe Strafanzeige wegen versuchten Betruges gestellt, diese wurde vom OLG Fulda abgewiesen und geschlossen.

Heute ist jedoch ein Schrieben der Firma Allinkasso GmbH, Oberföhringer Straße 93, München gekommen.
Ich möge doch bitte die Forderung in Höhe von 304,31 Euro zahlen.

Was soll ich nun tuen?

Muss ich dem widersprechen ?

Kann mir mehr passieren?


Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 November 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



Tim0121 schrieb:


> Was soll ich nun tuen?
> ...
> Muss ich dem widersprechen ?


was hat sich geändert? Ein neue Adresse. Was sollte sich durch einen anderen Inkassoladen an der Rechtslage ändern? 

Inkassobüros sind nichts weiter als mehr oder weniger überflüssige "Dienstleister" ohne  jede Sonderrechte.


Tim0121 schrieb:


> Kann mir mehr passieren?


Noch mehr Müll im Briefkasten. Wann kommt bei euch die Papiermüllabfuhr?


----------



## Tim0121 (18 November 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Danke !



...es hätte ja sein können das ich darauf reagieren müsste...
Mir kann also nur dann was passieren wenn ich einen Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekomme....??


Bin mal gespannt wieviele Schreiben von diesem Unternehmen kommen....


Achso, der Papiermüll wird alle 2 Wochen Donnerstags abgeholt....


----------



## Captain Picard (18 November 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



Tim0121 schrieb:


> ...es hätte ja sein können das ich darauf reagieren müsste...


Zur Frage der "Brieffreundschaften" 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


Tim0121 schrieb:


> Mir kann also nur dann was passieren wenn ich einen Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekomme....??


Da passiert erstmal gar nichts, selbst wenn dieses extrem unwahrscheinliche Ereignis eintreten sollte.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
Erst nach Rücksendung  mit dem Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle, käme die Stunde der Wahrheit 
(die hier noch nie bekannt geworden ist )


Tim0121 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wieviele Schreiben von diesem Unternehmen kommen....


unterschiedlich. Die Menge ist aber absolut kein Maßstab für die Seriosität. Eher umgekehrt...


----------



## sven170477 (20 November 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Hallo an alle da draußen,

hab so wie einige vo euch hier auch Probleme mit der TRC Telemedia AG und der ALLINKASSO.

Denn ich habe heute mal wieder ein Schreiben von Allinkasso bekommen wo sie 306,02 Euro und 197,57 Euro von mir fordern. Ein paar Tage voher kam schon ein Schreiben von TRC Telemedia wo sie vom Oktober 2007 von mir zweimal 75 Euro verlangen. Aber ich kann mit den Sachen einfach nix anfangen.

Hatte das Spiel schon letztes Jahr und habe die Schreiben alle ignoriert, so wie es in den meisten Foren gesagt wurde, denn wie ich erlesen konnte sind hier { edit] unterwegs.

Nun aber habe ich wie gesagt wieder von denen Post bekommen und
langsam nerven die mich!!

Kann mir den einer weiterhelfen, bzw. sagen was ich noch machen kann!!
Wäre über jede ernst gemeinte Antwort froh!!!

Viele Grüße sven170477


----------



## webwatcher (20 November 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



sven170477 schrieb:


> Kann mir den einer weiterhelfen, bzw. sagen was ich noch machen kann!!


Die Postings von Girgel und Geisterfrank  lesen. Dazu mal den Thread von hier an aufrufen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...il-2-trc-telemedia-post128238.html#post128238
 Es ist alles schon zigmal durchgekaut worden. 

Ein Stichwort: negative Feststellungsklage 
sorry  aber persönliche Rechtsberatung  ist nun mal verboten


----------



## Picasso (20 November 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Hallo alle zusammen, auch wir bekommen seit August 2007 Rechnungen und Mahnungen von TRC Telemedia und Allinkasso für ein Sexhotline Telefonat ,das mein minderjähriger Sohn geführt haben soll.Wir haben darauf nicht reagiert. Am Anfang dachten wir noch, ach die 50 Euro zahlt man halt und dann ist alles vorbei. Aber Gott sei Dank sind wir auf dieses Forum aufmerksam geworden und haben nicht gezahlt.
Komischerweise kam jetzt fast ein halbes Jahr nichts mehr. Haben uns schon gefreut. Doch gestern kam dann doch wieder eine Mahnung von TRC über  
195,-- Euro und heute kam ein Allinkasso Schreiben mit einer Forderung über 
290,98 Euro:-?
Ich glaub die schreiben einfach so Zahlen hin ,die denen einfallen.
Auf jeden Fall kommen die 2 "Zettel" zu den anderen in eine Klarsichtfolie. Vielleicht braucht man sie ja mal wieder. Würde mich über einen Mahnbescheid freuen, aber glaube nicht das es dazu kommt.:grins:


----------



## webwatcher (20 November 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



Picasso schrieb:


> Würde mich über einen Mahnbescheid freuen, aber glaube nicht das es dazu kommt.:grins:


du  müßtest  schon selber aktiv werden, siehe mein vorheriges Postings


----------



## schluk5 (24 November 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Hallo,

Ich bekomme auch seit knapp einem jahr post von trc telemedia, später dann von allinkasso gmbh in münchen.
Inzwischen habe ich mich damit eigentlich damit abgefunden, alles abzusitzen und erst zu reagieren, wenn ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid bei mir ankommt (mit dem sie inzwischen drohen).
Jetzt denke ich mir aber, ich würde lieber etwas tun, um mitzuhelfen, dem ganzen ein ende zu setzten.
ich denke gerade ängstlichere Leute, bezahlen doch lieber als sich zu wehren und da sollte man doch etwas dagegen tun!
Kann ich also irgendwas dazu beitragen? - Anzeige?? Wenn ja, kann jemand einen link posten, wo steht, was da alles beachtet werden muss und für wie sinnvoll er eine anzeige hält.


Vielen Dank
schluk5


----------



## Reducal (24 November 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Eine Strafanzeige macht keinen Sinn, da die für die Initiatoren zuständigen Behörden in Hessen in der Vergangenheit keinen Straftatbestand erkennen konnten.


----------



## webwatcher (24 November 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Lies einfach mal mein Posting vor deinem.  Es ist frustrierend immer dasselbe  posten zu müssen. Lesen müßt ihr schon alleine. Wenn euch das zu 
mühsam ist:  Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 November 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



schluk5 schrieb:


> Jetzt denke ich mir aber, ich würde lieber etwas tun, um mitzuhelfen, dem ganzen ein ende zu setzten.


Was meinst du, wieviele hier auch liebend gerne etwas tun würden? Aber die zuständigen Ermittungsbehörden in Fulda haben ja das Verfahren eingestellt.

Es gab auch schon schlagkräftige Argumente im TV!


----------



## helge (30 November 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Habe jede Menge Backgound, 
Wäre nett wenn sich ein Fachanwalt melden würde. Mir gehen die Typen langsam auf den Sender!!!!


----------



## aimchr (30 November 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Hallo,

ich melde mich seit längerer Zeit auch mal wieder... :scherzkeks:

Hat von den betroffen hier schon mal jemand Post von einem Rechsanwalt und Notar Dr. L. M. aus Fulda bkeommen?
Bei uns ist es mittlerweile "so" weit!

Interessant ist ja, dass das Inkassobüro sich 5 Monate nicht gemeldet hat und nun, so kurz vor Weihnachten, wieder... 

Zitat:
"Trotz wiederholter Mahnung durch meine Madantin udn trotz Einschaltung des Inkassobüros haben Sie die Forderung bis heute nicht augeglichen.
Ich habe Sie heirmit letztmals au´ßergerichtlich aufzufordern, den Betrag *blablabla* binnen 10 Tagen auf Kontao *blablabla* zu überweisen."

Hat as schon seriösität bzw. muss man angst haben, dann doch von diesem Anwalt über das Gericht Piost zu bekommen?
Macht ein Widerrufsschreiben an den Anwalt sinn? Oder vielleicht etwas anderes?

Dankew

Gruß


----------



## Antiscammer (30 November 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass ein wie auch immer gearteter Briefwechsel mit Betreibern der Nutzlos-Branche zu nichts führt.
Es ist so ziemlich egal, was man schreibt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html

Es sei hier nur noch angemerkt, dass speziell von diesem Anbieter, um den es hier geht:

 kein einziger Fall eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids bekanntgeworden ist (obwohl das in den Mahnungen angedroht wird)
 kein einziger Fall eines Prozesses bekanntgeworden ist
 bisher noch nicht der Inkasso-Beelzebub des Bundeskanzleramts gekommen ist
 bisher noch kein Schufa-Eintrag bekanntgeworden ist
 bisher noch kein Lokusdeckel, keine Unterhose und keine Kaffemühle gepfändet wurde.


----------



## Girgel (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Hallo erst mal,

aus Neugierde habe ich mich auch mal wieder hierher verirrt.

Es ist traurig, wie wenig sich in den letzten 2 Jahren getan hat......

Eigentlich wiederholen sich nur die Beiträge und ein paar mit endloser Geduld gesegnete "Veteranen" geben immer wieder die gleichen Antworten.

Es weiß doch jetzt jedes Kind, dass die Behörden (Liebe Grüsse an die StA Fulda....) nichts unternehmen und dass auch ständiges Jammern hierüber nicht weiterbringt.

Jeder, der nur herumwundert trägt somit zum Gelingen des Geschäftsmodells der feinen Frau H. aus P. bei.

Wie schon so oft geschildert kann es nur einen gangbaren Weg geben, Frau H. das Geschäft zu vermiesen...........

Viele Grüsse aus Ufr 

Girgel


----------



## Teleton (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



Girgel schrieb:


> Wie schon so oft geschildert kann es nur einen gangbaren Weg geben, Frau H. das Geschäft zu vermiesen...........


Der ist ja leider wesentlich beschwerlicher geworden nachdem der Firmensitz jetzt Zypern bzw Belize ist. Die Zustellung einer Klage noch in dieser Dekade halte ich für kaum durchführbar.


----------



## burt4711 (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Habe jetzt auch sone Rechnung.
Mein Problem,die sind auf dem EVN. Ich war von denen angerufen worden, meine ich mich zu erinnern. Wartete auf nen Rückruf von nem Bekannten,der viel auf Geschäftsreisen ist. Daher rief ich zurück. Habe ne Eplus- Nummer,wo ich 60 Freiminuten im Monat habe. Da dauerten die Gebspräche 1 Minute bzw. 1 Min 10 Sek. Eins war nur Sekunden, das andere länger, weil der Freiton so komisch war und lange keiner ran ging. Dann war son Rauschen in der Leitung. Da ich nachts auf der Autobahn war, habe ich dabei nicht zu viel nachgedacht. 

Habe ich so überhaupt ne Chance oder muß ich unter den Umständen zahlen ?


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



burt4711 schrieb:


> Habe ich so überhaupt ne Chance oder muß ich unter den Umständen zahlen ?


Wenn du auch nur wenigstens einige der Vorgängerpostings gelesen hättest, wüßtest du die Antwort.
Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist im übrigen nicht erlaubt.


----------



## burt4711 (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Ich habe ja gelesen, aber da geht es ja immer darum, daß auf dem EVN eben keine der Nummern auftaucht.
Bei mir aber schon.

Deshalb meine Frage.


----------



## jupp11 (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



burt4711 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja gelesen


wow! 2200 Postings gelesen?   ( die beiden Threads zusammen)  
Starke Leistung. Ich wette,  dass auch User gepostet haben,  bei denen   die Nummer auf dem EVN auftaucht.
Was das für einen  Unterschied machen soll, verstehe ich aber eh nicht. Bisher haben die
 noch nicht einen juristischen Schritt unternommen die angeblichen Forderungen durchzusetzen.
 Im Gegenteil frontal angegriffen ( negative Feststellungsklage) haben sie sang und  klanglos gekniffen.

Lies  mal diesen Thread
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill-63.html#post261762

der Laden arbeitet mehr oder weniger  mit derselben Masche.


----------



## burt4711 (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Ne, alles gelesen habe ich nicht.
Aber so einige Seiten schon.

Wollte auch eher wissen,ob das für mich nachteilig ist, wenn die Nummer auf dem EVN auftaucht.

Hatte erst überlegt zu zahlen und Ruhe zu haben.
Aber wenn ich hier so gucke......ich werf das Dingen weg oder mach den Kamin damit an.


----------



## guddy (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

hallo ich bin erst seit heute hier Mitglied, aber vielleicht kann man ja was erreichen wenn man sich zusammen schließt.
Ich bin Mutter eines 13igen Sohnes der bei TRC angerufen hat vom Telefon seiner Oma. Er hat ganz normal über eine Ortskennzahl gewählt. Meine Mutter hat eine Rechnung über 75 Euro erhalten. Darauf hin hat mein Sohn unter meiner Aufsicht und vor Zeugen diese Nummer noch mal von meinem Anschluss angewählt und siehe da er musste eine Taste drücken(lt. VG Köln vom 16.04.2008 AZ 11
l 307/08) das ist nicht zulässig. Habe jetzt meine 1. Mahnung erhalten und leite alles komplett an die Bundesnetzagentur weiter. Aber vielleicht sollte man sich zusammen tun und mit mehreren Personen diese Firma und natürlich auch die Bundesnetzagentur anschreiben? lg gudrun


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Das mit der BNetzA hatten wir schon, die sehen sich in der Sache nicht zuständig, egal wie viele Beschwerden dort eingehen.

Im Gegensatz zum Anschluss bei der Oma ist wohl bei deinem Anschluss die Rufnummer unterdrückt. Das erklärt, warum ihr eine Ziffer drücken musstet. Dass das nicht zulässig sein soll, kann ich zumindest gerade nicht nachvollziehen.

Entscheidend für euch ist doch die Tatsache, ob es einen gültigen Vertrag für den "Mehrwert" gibt - das gilt es in Frage zu stellen.


----------



## guddy (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Erst einmal danke für die Antwort. Das ist frustierend das die BnetzA da nichts unternimmt.  Ob es einen gültigen Vertrag für den "Mehrwert" gibt kann ich nicht sagen weil ich gar nicht weiß was das ist. guddy


----------



## nonny100 (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

:-?





guddy schrieb:


> hallo ich bin erst seit heute hier Mitglied, aber vielleicht kann man ja was erreichen wenn man sich zusammen schließt.
> Ich bin Mutter eines 13igen Sohnes der bei TRC angerufen hat vom Telefon seiner Oma. Er hat ganz normal über eine Ortskennzahl gewählt. Meine Mutter hat eine Rechnung über 75 Euro erhalten. Darauf hin hat mein Sohn unter meiner Aufsicht und vor Zeugen diese Nummer noch mal von meinem Anschluss angewählt und siehe da er musste eine Taste drücken(lt. VG Köln vom 16.04.2008 AZ 11
> l 307/08 v) das ist nicht zulässig. Habe jetzt meine 1. Mahnung erhalten und leite alles komplett an die Bundesnetzagentur weiter. Aber vielleicht sollte man sich zusammen tun und mit mehreren Personen diese Firma und natürlich auch die Bundesnetzagentur anschreiben? lg gudrun


Hallo,ich war bei der Verbraucherzentrale und die haben mir ein Formular gegeben das ich ausfüllt habe, und von dort aus zur  Bundesnetzargentur geschickt wurde.
Habe aber bisher noch nicht von da gehört.
Egal wo ich bisher war, Polizei oder Verbraucherzentral alle sagen nicht reagieren und die Sache aussitzen. Gruß nonny100


----------



## Teleton (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Die VG Köln-Entscheidung betrifft Fälle in denen auf 0900-Nummern weitergeleitet wurde und dann die Abrechnung über die Telefonrechnung erfolgte. Das ist vorliegend nicht der Fall, hier wollen die TRCs Kohle für einen (angeblichen) über die Verbindungsleistung (also Herstellung der Leitung) hinausgehenden "Vertrag".
Das Geschäftsmodel ist uralt, gibt es schon seit mehr als 12 JAhren. Mir ist kein Fall bekannt in dem einer der betreffenden Anbieter jemals geklagt hätte. 

Zur Beruhigung könnt ihr auch noch die Texte zu Minderjährigen durchlesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


----------



## webwatcher (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



Teleton schrieb:


> Mir ist kein Fall bekannt in dem einer der betreffenden Anbieter jemals geklagt hätte.


Umgekehrt wird sogar ein Schuh  draus. Empfehlenswerter Lesestoff sind die 
Postings von Girgel und Geisterfrank, die beispielhaft mit negativer Feststellungsklage vorgeführt haben, wie man das Thema erfolgreich und  für den Anbieter schmerzhaft  beenden kann.


----------



## guddy (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Danke für die Antworten, aber die Rufnummer ist auch auf den Telefonrechnungen erschienen und mit 1,99 pro Min. abgerechnet worden was nun?


----------



## guddy (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Habe ich auch alles durch. habe jetzt aber an den Jugendschutzbeauftragten der Stadt Essen geschrieben und wenn ich keine Reaktion erhalte werde ich mich an die Presse (die gute Bild) und an andere Medien wenden. So geht es ja nun nicht Kinder sind neugierig und machen viel dummes Zeug, aber vor solchen Firmen muß man sie schützen


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



guddy schrieb:


> aber die Rufnummer ist auch auf den Telefonrechnungen erschienen und mit 1,99 pro Min. abgerechnet worden was nun?


Welche Rufnummer? Was steht dafür  im Einzelverbindungsnachweis? 1.99€/Min  müßte eine
  Mehrwertnummer im  0900-er Bereich sein. 
Davon war bisher in diesem Thread noch nie die Rede. Normale Teilnehmernummern 
können nicht  in dieser Höhe auf der Telefonrechnung erscheinen


----------



## Teleton (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



guddy schrieb:


> Er hat ganz normal über eine Ortskennzahl gewählt. Meine Mutter hat eine Rechnung über 75 Euro erhalten.





> aber die Rufnummer ist auch auf den Telefonrechnungen erschienen und mit 1,99 pro Min. abgerechnet worden was nun?



Dieselbe Verbindung ist also doppelt abgerechnet worden? Einmal als ABO und zusätzlich über die Rechnung Deines Netzbetreibers (ggf unter Beträge anderer Anbieter?).
Das wäre allerdings ungewöhnlich. Welche Nummer taucht denn im EVN auf, ich würde die gern mal ausprobieren (bitte per PN schicken).
Kann es sein, dass die Verbindung insgesamt mit 1,99 auf der "normalen" Telefonrechnung abgerechnet wurde? Welche Dauer hatte die Verbindung lt EVN über welche Gesellschaft wird abgerechnet und wieviel?


----------



## guddy (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

bei meiner Mutter ist der Anbieter die Telekom und ich bin bei unitymedia und bei meiner Mutter war die Dauer insgesamt ca. 10 min. und bei uns höchstens 2-3 min. unter der Nr. 069-24794020-29 wie man sieht ist die 069 eine ganz normale Ortsvorwahl. guddy


----------



## Teleton (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Und welcher Anbieter -Telekom oder Unitymedia- verlangt nun 1,99 pro Minute für die Anwahl einer Frankfurter Ortnetzrufnummer?
Telekom 19,90 für zehn Minuten?





> bei meiner Mutter war die Dauer insgesamt ca. 10 min.


oder Unitymedia 5,97 





> bei uns höchstens 2-3 min



Wie gesagt, der "Normalfall" ist folgender. Eine Ortsnetznummer -Inhaberin TRC- wird angewählt. Dafür berechnet Dein Netzbetreiber die üblichen Kosten für Ortsgespräche also i.d.R. wenige Cent pro Minute. Zusätzlich meldet sich TRC beim Anschlussinhaber und behauptet "Von Deinem Telefon wurde mein Telefon angeklingelt, jetzt musst Du viel bezahlen, weil anbimmeln erzeugt dicke Aboverträge". Soweit alles wie üblich, absurde Rechtsauffassungen halt.
In Deinem Fall soll aber -wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe- zusätzlich über die Telefonrechnung 1,99 pro Minute für Ortsnetz Frankfurt angefallen sein. 
Das wundert mich sehr und hätte eine völlig neue Qualität. 
Da würde ich meinen Netzbetreiber allerdings auch fragen wie derartige Tarife Vertragsinhalt geworden sein sollen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Mehrwerttarif über Ortsnetz geht nicht. Eine Lücke wären sogenannte "virtuelle Ortsnetze". Aber das liegt hier nicht vor.


----------



## Teleton (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Mehrwerttarif über Ortsnetz geht nicht. Eine Lücke wären sogenannte "virtuelle Ortsnetze". Aber das liegt hier nicht vor.


Sehe ich auch so, deshalb die Fragen um aufzuklären was schief gelaufen ist. 



> "virtuelle Ortsnetze"


.BTW: Für die Anwahl von NTR-Nummern der Gasse 032 fallen bei manchen Netzbetreibern um die 50 Cent pro Minute an, liegt ja schon in der Nähe von "Mehrwertdienstpreisen"


----------



## sascha (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Aktuell berichtet Spiegel TV ( RTL) über die Masche der TRC Telemedia...


----------



## webwatcher (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

deutliche Worte. Ob TRC Spiegel-TV für die Bezeichnung mit dem A-Wort abmahnt 
http://www.spiegel.de/sptv/magazin/0,1518,606335,00.html


> Miese Tricks: Telefon-Abzocker


----------



## passer (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Ja wie waren die Worte des Allinkasso Mitarbeiters ...



> Bei Nichtzahlung schicken wir den Mahnbescheid



Selten so gelacht . :scherzkeks:


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Ob TRC Spiegel-TV für die Bezeichnung mit dem A-Wort abmahnt


au weia, am Ende gibt's wieder Familienhaue...
in diesem Zusammenhang ein Zitat aus dem Gully


> Welches Gericht hat die Mc Multimedia als schuldig im hinblick auf eine abzocke gesprochen? KEIN GERICHT! Nur weil im Fernsehen jetzt gesagt wird ja abzocke glaubts gleich jeder so ist das Fernsehen es verblödet und hat zuviele anhänger... wenn einer im fernsehen sagt ma alle ausm fenster scheißen sonst trifft euch der schlag macht das bestimmt auch noch 90% aus deutschland ...


----------



## guddy (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Hallo ich hoffe ich bin ein Stück weiter gekommen ich habe nach Erhalt meiner 2. Mahnung bei der Kripo Bereich Jugendschutz und gegen Pornographie einen Strafantrag gestellt und auch über den Jugendschutz NRW . Bis jetzt habe ich nichts mehr von  Denen gehört mal abwarten. Auf keinen Fall irgendwas zahlen hat mir auch noch mal der nette Herr von Kripo gesagt.


----------



## jupp11 (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ein Zitat aus dem Gully


Warum kommen mir dabei immer so Assoziationen  wie Gülle und  Gulli ....


----------



## Jimbo (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet / bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?*

Hallo,

bin völlig neu hier und bitte daher um Nachsicht, falls die Sache doch in einen anderen Thread gehört.

Folgendes: Seit ein paar Wochen bekomme auch ich von TRC Telemedia Rechnungen, Mahnungen etc und habe mich auch ausführlich über diese Machenschaften informiert und bin daher auch völlig berührt. 

Parallel dazu bekomme ich ebenfalls seit ein paar Wochen immer monatlich die Zeitschrift "Sexnews-das scharfe magazin" aus Flensburg zugeschickt. Keine Ahnung woher die nun wieder meine Adresse haben. Im Impressum der "Zeitschrift" steht folgendes:

Tel: 01805/700870 Email: [email protected]
Herausgeber: NT Medien GmbH 
.
.
.
usw.

Kennt jemand diese Firma oder weiß etwas über die Machenschaften dieser? Die Suche in - sehr guten - Forum brachte leider nichts konkretes.

Über Eure Hilfe bzw. weitergehende Informationen bin ich dankbar!

gruß
jimbo


----------



## Hans-Peter (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Hallo,

keine Angst vor TRC Telemedia und Allinkasso. Diese Unternehmen bekommen inzwischen Gegenwind. Ein Freund von mir ist Anwalt, der im Auftrag eines Mandanten gegen Allinkasso klagt. Der Vorteil eines Urteils gegen die Allinkasso ist: Ihr bleibt nicht auf den (geringen) Kosten des Verfahren sitzen. Denn als Pfändungsobjekt steht das erwartungsgemäß gefüllte Geschäftskonto des Inkassounternehmens zur Verfügung. Um keine Kontenpfändung zu riskieren, wird Allinkasso die Gerichts- und Anwaltskosten freiwillig bezahlen. Das Gericht wird das Urteil in einigen Wochen verkünden. Die Entscheidung will mein Freund veröffentlichen, Betroffene können es auch per E-Mail anfordern. Diese können es dann zur Allinkasso oder der Telemedia schicken oder gleich mit zum Rechtsanwalt nehmen.
Wer wissen will, wer hinter der TRC Telemedia steckt, der sollte sich beim Amtsgericht Fulda einen Handelsregisterauszug ziehen (geht auch elektronisch, nämlich hier https://www.handelsregister.de/rp_web/welcome.do).


----------



## Timster (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet / bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?*



Jimbo schrieb:


> ... Parallel dazu bekomme ich ebenfalls seit ein paar Wochen immer monatlich die Zeitschrift "Sexnews-das scharfe magazin" aus Flensburg zugeschickt. Keine Ahnung woher die nun wieder meine Adresse haben. Im Impressum der "Zeitschrift" steht folgendes:
> 
> Tel: 01805/700870 Email: [email protected]
> Herausgeber: NT Medien GmbH ...



Kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 März 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



Hans-Peter schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir ist Anwalt, der im Auftrag eines Mandanten gegen Allinkasso klagt.


Darüber würde ich gerne mehr erfahren. Können Sie mir eine PN schreiben? Vielen Dank 
Bitte auch bei den postings von Girgel und Geisterfrank nachlesen (Negative Feststellungsklage - mit Vorbildfunktion? Aber bitte den jeweiligen Sachverhalt anschauen und vergleichen)

Hier in der Forensuche 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search.php

als Benutzername Girgel und dann auch mal Geisterfrank eingeben und jeweils anschließend unten links bei "Treffer anzeigen als" auf "Beiträge" gehen.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...imedia-petersberg-teil-1-a-14.html#post120723
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...rsberg-teil-2-trc-telemedia-4.html#post128238
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...rsberg-teil-2-trc-telemedia-6.html#post130915

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...sberg-teil-2-trc-telemedia-28.html#post219561
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...sberg-teil-2-trc-telemedia-24.html#post196214
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...sberg-teil-2-trc-telemedia-28.html#post218472


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 März 2009)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet / bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?*



Jimbo schrieb:


> Kennt jemand diese Firma oder weiß etwas über die Machenschaften dieser?


Wohl... 
kuck mal hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...sberg-teil-2-trc-telemedia-29.html#post245178 (auch die links lesen)


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 März 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Aus gegebenem Anlaß habe ich ein paar Fragen an Betroffene und Wissende :stumm:

1. Wer kennt die aktuell angegebenen/beworbenen Nummern der TRC?
2. Wer weiß, wo diese wie beworben werden und kann ggf. entsprechende Belege liefern oder Hinweise, wo man diese findet?
3. Wer kann genaue Angaben zum Ablauf der Anrufe dort machen?
4. Wie lange hat nach dem EVN das Gespräch mit der Firma gedauert? (ab wann wird eine Rechnung ausgelöst)?
5. Welche Angaben zur schriftlichen Wiedergabe der AGB werden bei den Anrufen gemacht?
6. Welche Maßnahmen zur Altersverifikation sind bekannt?

Bitte ggf. als PN.

Liebe Grüße
aka-aka


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 März 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Die VZ Rheinland-Pfalz zu TRC Telemedia


----------



## webwatcher (19 März 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Man kann den Spieß ja auch rumdrehen und den Laden mit einer negativen 
 Feststellungklage "beglücken"  wie es wie es Girgel und Geisterfrank erfolgreich 
durchgezogen haben. Wenn dem Beispiel viele folgen würden, hätte das 
wesentlich stärkeren  Einfluss auf deren Geschäftsbilanz als wenig erfolgreiche 
Strafanzeigen


----------



## Tischbein (26 März 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Hallo zusammen bin ein stiller mitleser eures forums.

Ich habe mir das jetzt lange genug angeschaut habe auch schon Rechnung und Mahnung den ganzen scheiss durch. Ich bin so vorgegangen wie ihr das hier beschrieben habt. So jetzt habe ich wieder mal eine Mahnung bekommen wo ein Stempel drauf ist mit : "Telefonsex von TRC mach Spass". ich wohne in einem kleinen Dorf und der Postbote ist auch in diesem Ort ansäßig. Der scheint das ausgeplaudert zu haben im Laden um die ecke werde ich komisch angeschaut von den Leuten. Mir ist das wirklich peinlich. Was soll ich den nun machen? Dürfen die das überhaupt mit diesem Stempel? Ich bin echt am verzweifeln jetzt bekommen das auch schon 3. mit.


----------



## jupp11 (26 März 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



Tischbein schrieb:


> Was soll ich den nun machen?


Eine negative Unterlassungsklage sollte dem Spuk ein schnelles  Ende bereiten.
( Als  Leser des Threads sollte bekannt sein, wie man dazu vorgeht )


----------



## passer (26 März 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



Tischbein schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen bin ein stiller mitleser eures forums.
> 
> So jetzt habe ich wieder mal eine Mahnung bekommen wo ein Stempel drauf ist mit : "Telefonsex von TRC mach Spass". ich wohne in einem kleinen Dorf und der Postbote ist auch in diesem Ort ansäßig. Der scheint das ausgeplaudert zu haben im Laden um die ecke werde ich komisch angeschaut von den Leuten. Mir ist das wirklich peinlich. Was soll ich den nun machen? Dürfen die das überhaupt mit diesem Stempel? Ich bin echt am verzweifeln jetzt bekommen das auch schon 3. mit.



Natürlich dürfen die das nicht, scheint aber eine Masche zu sein.
So ging und geht ja auch ein altbekanntes Inkassobüro vor, wo im Brief Fenster deutlich zu erkennen ist, das es sich um eine Mahnung handelt.


----------



## jupp11 (26 März 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



passer schrieb:


> Natürlich dürfen die das nicht, .


Wo steht das geschrieben? Nicht mißverstehen, aber solche Aussagen müssen 
schon belegt werden.


----------



## passer (26 März 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Wo steht das geschrieben? Nicht mißverstehen, aber solche Aussagen müssen
> schon belegt werden.




Datenschutz !?


----------



## webwatcher (26 März 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Etwas genauer bitte!


----------



## passer (26 März 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Verbraucherschutz: Vor zweifelhaften Geldeintreibern sei gewarnt !!! dokumentiert bei subventionsberater.de

http://www.datenschutz-berlin.de/news/Presseübersicht+/1902/8


----------



## Tischbein (26 März 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Eine negative Unterlassungsklage sollte dem Spuk ein schnelles Ende bereiten.
> ( Als Leser des Threads sollte bekannt sein, wie man dazu vorgeht )


 
Eine unterlassungsklage gegen eine Firma die nicht in Deutschland ansässig ist? Wie soll das funktionieren?


----------



## Tischbein (26 März 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Sorry aber eine Edit ist an den Beiträgen ja nicht möglich. Dieser Beitrag läuft schon so lange  Und es gibt kaum Erfolge gegen diese Firma. Wie lange soll das noch so weiter gehen? Jeder schreibt hier ja ich mach dies und jenes aber nichts passiert. Verstehe nicht warum,  so wie hier mannche schreiben müsste diese Firma ja schon längst untergegangen sein. Allein diese Antwort die ich jetzt bekommen hab. Von wegen Negative festellungsklage GEGEN WEN DENN? Hier in Deutschland ist doch niemand. Hier gibt es leider zu viele die meinen sie hätten Ahnung von irgendwas aber dabei kommt genauso wenig leistung rum wie bei der firma.


----------



## webwatcher (26 März 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



Tischbein schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht warum,  so wie hier mannche schreiben müsste diese Firma ja schon längst untergegangen sein. .


Wenn wie im Nutzlossektor  üblich 10-30 % der Betroffenen aus Unkenntnis oder Angst bezahlen,
 lässt sich davon ein durchaus angenehmer Lebenswandel finanzieren, der deutlichst  über dem 
Durchschnittseinkommen liegt.
Dies hier ist ein Forum, in dem  Fragen  gestellt und diskutiert werden, aber die Frage, warum so etwas 
möglich ist, bitte an die zuständigen Abgeordneten zu richten, die mit ihrer * Nicht*gesetzgebung 
 der Abzocke Tür und Tor öffnen.


----------



## carkons (26 März 2009)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet / bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?*

"Parallel dazu bekomme ich ebenfalls seit ein paar Wochen immer monatlich die Zeitschrift "Sexnews-das scharfe magazin" aus Flensburg zugeschickt. Keine Ahnung woher die nun wieder meine Adresse haben."



TRC Telemedia verkauft offensichtlich Adressen weiter. Nachdem meine Adresse bei Ihnen bekannt war, bekam ich umgehend ebenfalls Sexnews sowie zahlreiche Bettelbriefe von verschiedenen Organisationen. Exakt die gleichen wie ein Verwandter von mir, der ebenfalls in die Fänge von TRC geriet.

Sexnews kann man aber problemlos bei der im Impressum genannten Adresse abbestellen. (Die Bilder waren mir zu klein :-D)

Nicht bange machen lassen,
Carkons.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 März 2009)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet / bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?*



carkons schrieb:


> TRC Telemedia verkauft offensichtlich Adressen weiter.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher...
Denkbar wäre auch, dass die Firma, die der TRC die Ortsnetznummern zur Verfügung stellt, selbst aktiv wird. 
Das ist schon seit 2005 (!) hier Thema
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...imedia-petersberg-teil-1-a-11.html#post116232


			
				telefoninsider schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne ganz andere frage war das ein einzelfall das jemand der eine mcm rechnung erhalten hat kurze zeit später *nen ertik blättchen von newtex* bekommt oder hat das system ????



s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...imedia-petersberg-teil-1-a-11.html#post116094

also: Die Ortnsnetznummern kommen von Colt, deren Ex-Manager heute Chef der Regulierungsbehörde (aka Wattestäbchenarmee) ist und wurden vergeben an Newtex, deren Mailadresse bei dem Pornoheftchen auftaucht...

Die Aussage von Colt, dass Newtex die Nummern betreibt und Colt dagegen nichts unternimmt, weil Newtex erklärt, nichts Böses mit den Nummern zu treiben, steht hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/atta...672-mc-multimedia-petersberg-teil-1-colt1.pdf
Die Newtex, naja, dazu sage ich jetzt mal nix. Seligenstädter Kreisel und so halt.


----------



## Baden (31 März 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Hi,

ich habe 2 Fernsehbeiträge zu MC Multimedia gefunden.

[.....]

aber so richtig drankriegen tun die sie auch nicht.


----------



## Antiscammer (31 März 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



Baden schrieb:


> ...aber so richtig drankriegen...



Ich verstehe diese weitverbreitete Ehrfurcht vor dem Fernsehen nicht.
Das Fernsehen ist keine Polizei und kein Gericht. "Drankriegen" können die niemanden. Die können nur aufklären und informieren.


----------



## brina (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Hallo ich bzw mein vater hat ne rechnug von TRC bekommen 
er soll 75 euro zahlen er hat angeblich eine nummer angerufen die er nie angerufen hatte ich habe dann bei alice angerufen und habe mir die televon rechnung schicken lassen da stehen zwar nummer dennoch normal festensnummern die alle kostenlos waren nun war meine mam bei der polizei und hat eine anzeige gemacht.
da kam heute post von der gleichen firma trc eine mahnung von 110 euro er hätte angeblich eine sex nummer gewehlt haben wir schwarz auf weiß das es nicht so ist. frage was können wir noch machen????
:wall: hat jemand das gleiche bekommen???
lg Brina


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



brina schrieb:


> . frage was können wir noch machen????


Entweder weiter ignorieren oder theoretisch selber aktiv werden ( Stichwort negative 
Feststellungklage) wie  es zwei User mit dem Vorgängerladen Multimedia erfolgreich 
durchexerziert haben.
Leider hat  sich TRC formal ins Ausland verkrümelt, so dass dies kaum durchführbar ist
was aber auch zeigt, wie sie ihre rechtliche Position selber einschätzen.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/35181-mc-multimedia-petersberg-teil-1-a.html
Seit  dem *04.03.2005* läuft hier im Forum nun schon das Affentheater mit diesem Verein.
Noch nie haben sie irgendeine rechtliche Aktion begonnen, geschweige denn durchgesetzt
Was bleibt, ist einfach Ruhe bewahren und Mahnmüll entsorgen.


----------



## Tigerente (11 Juni 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Hallo zusammen!

Auch ich gehöre zu den Betroffenen. Unter einem Vorwand wurde telefonisch meine Adresse erfragt. Ich bekam dann auch 2 Rechnungen über je 75,- Euro, kurz danach 2 Mahnungen über je 110,- Euro. Ich habe Strafanzeige erstattet. Das Verfahren wurde jedoch mit sehr fadenscheinigen Begründungen der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda eingestellt. Ich werde Eisnpruch einlegen! 
Die Masche dieser Firma ist seit Jahren bekannt und der Staatsanwaltschaft liegen über 4000!!!!!!! Anzeigen vor. Tja, so ist das in unserem Rechtsstaat. :wall:Mein Rat an alle Betroffenen: [.........]

AM DIENSTAG, den 16.06.09 BERICHTET AKTE 09 IN SAT.1 ÜBER TRC MULTIMEDIA.!!!!!!!!!:handreib:


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juni 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



Tigerente schrieb:


> AM DIENSTAG, den 16.06.09 BERICHTET AKTE 09 IN SAT.1 ÜBER TRC MULTIMEDIA


Wie MCM/TRC an die Ortsnetznummern kommen, ist eine interessante Frage... Mal sehen, ob sie in dem Beitrag beantwortet wird. Falls nicht: es steht hier bereits im Forum...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...imedia-petersberg-teil-1-a-11.html#post116094
Man achte da vor allem mal auf die Firma aus Hannover. Hannover. Hannover. Hannover. Immer wieder Hannover.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/atta...672-mc-multimedia-petersberg-teil-1-colt1.pdf

wenn zufällig jemand die Macher des Beitrags kennt, soll er diese doch mal hier vorbei schicken. Danke.


----------



## pittl2 (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Fakt ist, dass sich die Beweislage problematisch (Betrug, veruschter Betrug...) als sehr problematisch darstellt. Fakt ist aber auch, dass diese Unternehmen bisher noch nie den Schritt vor Gericht gegangen sind, wie in der Regel bei allen solchen Versuchen der Abzocke, deshalb also ruhig Blut.
Widerspruch einlegen per Einschreiben ist vollkommen auseichend. Sollte tatsächlich und wider erwartend ein Mahnbescheid eintreffen kann diesem ebenfalls widersprochen werden, wobei dies schon recht unwahrscheinlich ist, da bereits hier Kosten für den "Kläger" anfallen. Nach Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid müsste die "Klägerin" dann den Sachverhalt nachweise, also die Forderung begründen, was sicherlich schwehr fallen dürfte und auch nicht sonderlich in deren Intersse liegt, da diese Unternehmen die Öffentlichkeit scheuen wie der Teufel das Weihwasser! Also, ruhig Blut!


----------



## Tigerente (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Natürlich reicht ein Widerspruch erst mal vollkommen aus. Nur bei einem Mahnbescheid muss man tätig werden. Trotz allem sollte jeder Betroffenen Strafanzeige stellen. Je mehr, desto besser. Und nicht von der Polizei abwimmeln lassen!!!!! Irgendwann muss unsere Justiz ja mal tätig werden............ Der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda liegen über 4000 Anzeigen vor!!!!!!!!!!!! Es ist wirklich unglaublich, was da passiert. 
Die Öffentlichkeit muss einfach über solche Machenschaften informiert werden. Es darf niemand, der Rechnungen von TRC erhält, nur 1 Cent bezahlen. Es geht um Aufklärung. Hier wird mit der Angst und Unwissenheit der Leute gespielt. Es gibt bestimmt einige, die bezahlen............:unzufrieden:
Diese Telefonsex-Hotlines gibt es wohl wirklich. Aber warum werden dann Leute unter einem Vorwand angerufen (privater Briefzusteller oder Gutscheingewinn) und Adressen erfragt? Das könnte man doch einfacher haben. Das Telefonbuch bietet mehr als genug Adressen...........


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Ob der Akte-Reporter diesmal auch mit einem - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - "blauen Auge" davongekommen ist, wie seinerzeit Norbert Dobeleit von BIZZ/Pro7?


----------



## webwatcher (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



Tigerente schrieb:


> Natürlich reicht ein Widerspruch erst mal vollkommen aus. Nur bei einem Mahnbescheid muss man tätig werden.
> .


Dieser Laden hat noch nie einen Mahnbescheid losgelassen geschweige denn geklagt. 
( was auch im Gegensatz zur landläufigen Volksmeinung auch ohne  MB geht) . 
Im Gegenteil hat er sich widerspruchslos den negativen Feststellungsklagen ergeben.
Wozu also Brieffreundschaften pflegen? 

Wenn   man allerdings zu den Mitbürgen zählt, die sich gegen Schneelawinen in der Sahara glauben 
versichern zu müssen, dann nur zu.


----------



## Tigerente (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Schreibst Du als Betroffener??
Die Polizei rät, auf jeden Fall Widerspruch einzulegen! Aber das muss ja jeder selbst wissen!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:44:31 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:41:48 ----------




Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ob der Akte-Reporter diesmal auch mit einem - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - "blauen Auge" davongekommen ist, wie seinerzeit Norbert Dobeleit von BIZZ/Pro7?


 
Soviel ich weiß, ist das Kamerateam wohl unbeschadet davon gekommen.........:sun:


----------



## webwatcher (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



Tigerente schrieb:


> Schreibst Du als Betroffener??


als  jemand der garantiert  mehr und längere Erfahrung hat als du 



Tigerente schrieb:


> Die Polizei rät, auf jeden Fall Widerspruch einzulegen!



seit wann ist die Polizei Berater in Zivilangelegenheiten bzw Außenstelle der Verbraucherzentralen?


----------



## Tigerente (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



> als jemand der garantiert mehr und längere Erfahrung hat als du


 Du brauchst Dich nicht angegriffen zu fühlen.........


> seit wann ist die Polizei Berater in Zivilangelegenheiten bzw Außenstelle der Verbraucherzentralen?


 Keine Ahnung........... In meinem Fall war das so. 

Zu dem Thema MB: Achtung! Die dubiosen Methoden der TRC Telemedia AG Abzocke, Mahnung, Methoden, TRC Telemedia CashBlog
Siehe Eintrag Nr. 60 von Frank am 15.04.09

Und woher weißt Du, dass noch nie ein MB beantragt wurde???


----------



## webwatcher (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



Tigerente schrieb:


> Und woher weißt Du, dass noch nie ein MB beantragt wurde???


Bei allen Recherchen dazu haben sich die wenigen ( angeblichen)  Mahnbescheide nicht
 verifizieren lassen, bzw als ganz gewöhnliche  Mahnungen herausgestellt.
Das Posting von Frank  kenne ich. Hat sich nie wieder gemeldet und ist
 nie als gerichtlicher  Mahnbescheid verifiziert worden. > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Selbst wenn einer käme, wäre es nicht der geringste Grund zur Aufregung:
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Mahnbescheidshysterie auf Grund einiger  ganz weniger  unbestätigter Berichte 
 ist völlig fehl am Platz.


----------



## Tigerente (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



> Mahnbescheidshysterie auf Grund eiiger  ganz weniger unbestätigter Berichte
> ist völlig fehl am Platz.


 
Da hast Du natürlich Recht. Ich kann mich natürlich auch nur auf das beziehen, was ich so im Internet nachgelesen haben. 
Also, dann warten wir mal ab...........

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 20:53:19 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 20:46:16 ----------

Homepage "Akte 09": Bei Anruf Abzocke! Wer Sie jetzt am Telefon ums Geld bringt

Beitrag wird am 16.06.09 gesendet!


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



Tigerente schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß, ist das Kamerateam wohl unbeschadet davon gekommen.........:sun:


Tja, das waren halt Profis, hehehe...
Keine Angst vor sündigen Regenschirmen und ein durchgeknallter Rumhauer ist eh kein Gegner


----------



## dvill (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Landkreis Uelzen - az-online.de


> Der Anrufer konnte die Sexhotline nicht als eine solche erkennen. Denn das Gestöhne verbarg sich hinter einer ganz normalen 0511-Vorwahl für Hannover. Es ist eine neue Masche, mit der das Unternehmen TRC Telemedia mit Sitz in Petersberg versucht,auch im Kreis Uelzen abzukassieren.


----------



## Timster (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



Tigerente schrieb:


> ... Trotz allem sollte jeder Betroffenen Strafanzeige stellen. Je mehr, desto besser. Und nicht von der Polizei abwimmeln lassen!!!!! Irgendwann muss unsere Justiz ja mal tätig werden............ Der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda liegen über 4000 Anzeigen vor!!!!!!!!!!!! Es ist wirklich unglaublich, was da passiert. ...


Ja, unglaublich aber wahr, und das schon seit bald 5 Jahren.  Anzeige ist schon ok, wird nur leider gar nichts bringen. Ich denke, die diversen Staatsanwaltschaften, insb. die in Fulda, machen an diese Anzeigen schon seit langem jeweils zügig einen standardisierten Knopf dran (und das, wenn man den Aussagen in der Fuldaer Lokalpresse glauben kann, durchaus mit Bedauern). Wer TRC (und/oder ihren Derivaten) wirklich das Geschäftsmodell madig machen möchte, der sollte zur negativen Feststellungsklage greifen.  

Was mir beim googeln nach TRC aufgefallen ist: M.E. wird der Versuch gemacht, durch Pseudoblogs bei diversen kostenlosen Blog-Anbietern (blogspot.com, blogtube.de, blogigo.de, etc.) den Suchergebnissen von Google möglichst viele seriöse erscheinende Seiten unterzumischen, um dem verzweifelnd nach Rat Suchenden den Eindruck zu vermitteln, er habe wirklich ein Problem.


----------



## Tigerente (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Ich habe gerade heute mit der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda telefoniert, weil mein Verfahren auch eingestellt wurde.
In meinem Fall wurden die Telefonlisten gecheckt und die angegebenen Nummern wurden auch zu dem angegebenen Zeitpunkt gewählt. Allerdings ist das schon 2 Jahre her und der Anschluss lief zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht auf mich. Nach so lange Zeit käme es dann natürlich schon mal vor, dass die Nummer inzwischen auf jemand anders läuft. 
Die Dame erklärte mir, dass es schon so lange dauern kann, bis die Anschlussinhaber ermittelt sind, weil viele ja im Telefonbuch nicht eingetragen sind. Deshalb auch so spät die Rechnungsstellung. 
Der Anruf "wir haben einen Brief für Sie" oder "Sie haben einen Gutschein gewonnen" sei nur ein Vorwand von TRC, um die Adresse zu erfragen. Man soll auch nicht alles glauben, was im Internet steht und keiner würde ja offen zugeben, dass er solche Hotlines anruft, meinte die Dame. Ich komme mir so langsam ver..... vor von der Staatsanwaltschaft. :wall:Moralisch wäre es zwar nicht in Ordnung, aber straftrechtlicht hätte man keine Handhabe.............
Das wurde alles so abgetan, als ob es ein Versehen war..........
Wie kann man so reagieren, wenn man so viele Anzeigen vorliegen hat. 
Ich kann Einspruch einlegen und das Ganze wird an die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft weitergeleitet. Mir wurde aber gleich gesagt, dass das alles in der Vergangenheit nichts gebracht hätte. Ich werde es trotzdem machen.........
Unglaublich, unsere Justiz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:unzufrieden::unzufrieden::unzufrieden:


----------



## Reducal (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Du hast das System nicht verstanden! Nicht die Justiz ist hier unglaublich und auch nicht der Anbieter - in deinem Fall wurde die Rechnung/Mahnung tatsächlich ordnungsgemäß versendet, nur eben an den falschen (nämlich den neuen) Anschlussinhaber. Das ist nun eine rein zivile Angelegenheit, denn der Anbieter muss den Nachweis darüber führen, mit wem er einen Vertrag hat. In deinem Fall kann er das nicht und das ist keine Straftat, deren Klärung die Aufgabe der StA wäre.


----------



## krennz (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Für den Sachverhalt der Internet- und Telefonabzocke hat unsere Bundesregierung, ausser Kosmetik bei einzelnen Gesetzten, bisher versäumt aus Ordnungswidrigkeiten Straftatbestände zu machen. Selbst der Nachweis von Ordnungswidrigkeiten gelingt nicht in ausreichedem Masse. Leider.

Ausserdem verschanzen sich die Macher hinter ausländischen Briefkästen und haben in den seltensten Fällen ladungsfähige deutsche Anschriften.

Ich habe selber schon die Erfahrung gemacht, dass, wenn man den Reiter nennt, der Justiz die Hände gebunden sind. Das war bei nem SMS-Zocker.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Tigerente (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



Reducal schrieb:


> Du hast das System nicht verstanden! Nicht die Justiz ist hier unglaublich und auch nicht der Anbieter - in deinem Fall wurde die Rechnung/Mahnung tatsächlich ordnungsgemäß versendet, nur eben an den falschen (nämlich den neuen) Anschlussinhaber. Das ist nun eine rein zivile Angelegenheit, denn der Anbieter muss den Nachweis darüber führen, mit wem er einen Vertrag hat. In deinem Fall kann er das nicht und das ist keine Straftat, deren Klärung die Aufgabe der StA wäre.


 
Das nennst Du "System"!? Na ja.......... Im Endeffekt hast Du ja recht . Aber da müssen in den letzten Jahren ja tausende von "Fehlern" passiert sein. 
Nach Jahren irgendwelche Rechnungen versenden? Und dann noch an einen anderen Anschlussinhaber......... Keine Kontaktdaten auf dem Briefkopf......... u.v. m. Das ist alles sehr dubios - aber nicht strafbar. Ja, ja..........


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Spiegel-TV berichtete über dieses "Unternehmen" und dessen Inkassobutzen:

Spiegel-TV vom 21.06.09 über die TRC Telemedia AG (e. K.) und die Allinkasso GmbH (Video) | Abzocknews.de


----------



## Tigerente (25 Juni 2009)

*TRC in Akte 09*

Akte 09 vom 16.06.09 über die Abzocke der TRC Telemedia AG des Herrn [edit] (Video) 

Hier der Link von Akte 09 vom 16.06.09


----------



## webwatcher (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Landkreis Uelzen - az-online.de


> Als schwarzes Schaf der Branche ist TRC Telemedia schon seit Jahren bekannt, diverse Internetforen sind voll mit Diskussionsbeiträgen verunsicherter oder geschädigter Telefonkunden, die in das Mahnverfahren der Firma geraten sind.





> *Womöglich* handele es sich hier sogar um Rufnummernmissbrauch, "dann *wäre* das ein Fall für die Bundesnetzagentur".
> 
> Dort kennt man die Firma TRC Telemedia tatsächlich schon: "Wir ermitteln", formuliert Rudolf Boll, Sprecher der Bundesnetzagentur, betont vorsichtig. "Mehr dürfen wir wegen des laufenden Verfahrens nicht sagen."


Ausgerechnet   unsere Wattestäbchenarmee will nach  *über vier *Jahren aktiv werden.
Wer´s glaubt,  wird seelig, wer nicht auch


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



> "Wir ermitteln", formuliert Rudolf Boll, Sprecher der
> 
> Bundesnetzagentur, betont vorsichtig. "Mehr dürfen wir wegen des laufenden Verfahrens nicht sagen."


Da sollte man nachhaken, denn das ist in meinen Augen Quatsch. Die Bundesnetzagentur hat sich seit Jahren völlig von dem Thema fern gehalten und es hat sich nichts wesentliches geändert. Zu sagen "man ermittle, könne aber nichts sagen", ist die typische Reaktion seit Jahren, um Fragen von Medien abzuwimmeln, die das Thema immer wieder einmal aufgreifen.
Ich bezweifle den Wahrheitsgehalt dieser Aussage und möchte diesem Zweifel in aller Deutlichkeit Ausdruck verleihen. Herr B* kann mich gerne kontaktieren. Ich für meinen Teil halte diese Aussage für unglaubwürdig. Meine Meinung, nur meine Meinung...

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:29:03 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:26:31 ----------




> Die Bundesnetzagentur nimmt die von Ihnen geschilderten Probleme sehr erst und prüft der Zeit mögliche Handlungsoptionen. Die Prüfung ist komplex, da die Thematik verschiedene Bereiche des Telekommunikationsrechts, vor allem aber auch des Zivilrechts betrifft und es auch Fälle gibt, bei denen ähnlich gelagerte Sachverhalte eine andere Bewertung erfordern
> (z. B. Abrechung des Telefonates zwischen einem Arzt und einem Privatpatienten).
> 
> Ich werde mich noch einmal bei Ihnen melden, wenn die Bundesnetzagentur entschieden hat, wie sie in Bezug auf die von Ihnen vorgetragenen Probleme weiter vorgehen wird.


O-Ton BNetzA aus März 2009 - wie lange soll man denn noch auf eine Antwort warten? Das Problem ist seit 1999 aktenkundig - also seit 10 Jahren. Das Problem ist also so alt wie die Bundesnetzagentur selbst 

Hier: aus einer Studie des Bundesministeriums für Trulala und Verbraucherschutz zum Missbrauch von Mehrwertdiensterufnummern:


> Ein neues Phänomen ist, dass klassische Mehrtwertdiensteangebote über Mobilfunk- und Ortsnetzvorwahlen angeboten werden. Die Anbieter werben mit einer geographischen Festnetzrufnummer (mit Ortsvorwahl) oder mit einer Mobilfunkrufnummer. Da dann nicht über den Teilnehmernetzbetreiber abgerechnet werden kann, kommen folgende beiden Abrechnungsmethoden zum Einsatz:
> 
> Methode 1 (Festnetzrufnummer):
> 
> ...


Als negatives Beispiel wird in der Studie eine Rechnung der MCM genannt (dvill hatte dazu geppostet, ich finde den Link nicht - das ist ja aber sicher schon Jahre her) (ich habe es noch einmal nachgeschaut: Die Studie ist *von März 2006*)

Was gibt es da denn zu diskutieren? Die Stellungnahme der BnetzA ist der Tradition dieser Behörde entsprechend.


Nachtrag: Im März 2007 wurde aus diesem Forum heraus eine Anfrage an die Bundesnetzagentur gestellt und es wurden seitens der BnetzA zunächst weitere Details erbeten. Man hat der Behörde das nötige Material zur Verfügung gestellt und bekam als Antwort, die Behörde sehe *derzeit keinen Handlungsbedarf gegen die Art und Weise eines möglichen Missbrauchs von Festnetznummern durch die xxx  GmbH *
Also was, Herr Boll, soll sich nun geändert haben? Ich bin empört über dieses Statement, das in meinen Augen eben nur eine Nebelkerze sein kann - denn seit 2007 hat sich weder an der Gesetzeslage noch am Vorgehen dieser Firma entscheidend etwas geändert. Warum also heißt es nun, es "werde ermittelt"???


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Da muss man eben Geduld haben.

Da wird zur Zeit wirklich ermittelt, ob ein eventueller Handlungsbedarf zwecks Erhebung von Tatsachen, die einen begründeten Anfangsverdacht auf möglicherweise vorliegende Tatbestände des potenziellen Mißbrauchs einer Festnetznummer, soweit diese zum Zeitpunkt der Entscheidungserhebung noch geschaltet sein sollte, eventuell in Betracht gezogen werden könnte.

Eine endgültige Vorentscheidung in dieser Angelegenheit wird definitiv auf der Bedarfsfeststellungsunterausschusssitzung des Referats XXIIIa getroffen werden, die aber leider aufgrund der Unabkömmlichkeit dreier sowie akuter Unpässlichkeit zweier weiterer Unterausschussmitglieder mangels Beschlussfähigkeit auf Montag, den 30. November 2009, 09:15 ct, vertagt werden musste.


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Juni 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Die BNETZA ermittelt - Antispam Wiki


----------



## webwatcher (27 Juni 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Vielleicht sollte sich die BNetzA frühere RegTP mal dieses Urteil anschaun

Könnte hilfreich sein:
Hanseatisches Oberlandesgericht (Hamburg), Urteil vom 17.12.98 (3 U 148/98 )


> Leitsatz (der Redaktion)
> 
> Der Inhaber eines geschäftlichen Telefonanschlusses kann nach §§ 823 Abs. 1, 826 BGB gegenüber dem Betreiber von "telefonischen Sonderdiensten", bei denen es sich um Telefonsex handelt, Unterlassung dahingehend verlangen, daß die Abrechnung von Gesprächen gegenüber dem Unternehmen unterbleibt, da zwischen dem Unternehmen und dem Betreiber erkennbar kein Vertrag zustandegekommen ist und auch eine Anscheinsvollmacht der Anrufer erkennbar nicht in Betracht kommt.


ist ja erst 10 Jahre her


----------



## webwatcher (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

NDR Online - Nachrichten - Schleswig-Holstein- Firma kassiert mit Sex-Hotline ab


> Die Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein warnt vor einem dubiosen Telefon-Anbieter, der mit Rechnungsbetrug Kasse machen will. Wie die NDR 1 Welle Nord am Dienstag berichtete, gab es im Raum Segeberg vermehrt Beschwerden über die Firma* TRC Telemedia.*
> ...
> Die Verbraucherzentrale rät Betroffenen dringend davon ab, die Rechnungen zu bezahlen. Das Unternehmen drohe zwar mit Pfändungen und Gerichtsverfahren, habe aber noch nie einen Prozess angestrengt. Betroffene sollten sich an die Rechtsabteilung der Verbraucherzentrale wenden.


----------



## krennz (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

vlt. ist es auch hilfreich wenn ich mich nicht nur an die VZ, sondern auch an die Bundesnetzagentur mit der gleichen Beschwerde wende. Insbesondere, wenn ich die Telefonnummer nachweislich nicht angeriufen haben kann, aber trotzdem eine Rechnung bekomme.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Die BNetzA ( auch als Wattebäuschenarmee bekannt ) hat mehrfach betont, 
dafür nicht zuständig zu sein. ( und das seit Jahren)


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Man ermittelt, ob man evtl. zuständig sein könnte.
Die BNETZA ermittelt - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Wenn  Weihnachten  und Ostern auf  einen Tag fallen. Wir verfolgen die 
Trägheit und  Interesselosigkeit der  BNetzA frühere RegTP schon etwas länger,
 um sich noch irgendwelchen Illusionen oder Wunschträumen hinzugeben.


----------



## krennz (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Gerade gefunden

www.vzhh.de Telefon+Inernet Vorsicht vor TRC Telemedia vom 10.7.09


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

wow,  hat es die VZ Hamburg auch schon nach über vier Jahren mitbekommen...

http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/TRCTelemedia.htm


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Die Bundesnetzagentur denkt seit Jahren über diesen Mißbrauch der Ortsnetznummern nach, zumindest erklärt sie, darüber nachzudenken. Dass dort tatsächlich darüber nachgedacht wird, ist bisher leider nicht empirisch nachzuweisen gewesen. Die Wattestäbchen arbeiten aber daran: wie ein Kugelblitz kommen sie immer wieder über die Anbieter herab.

Die Ergebnisse des Nachdenkens der Verbraucherzentralen wiederum sind seit ungefähr 10 Jahren tatsächlich greifbar gewesen - warum allerdings die deutschen Verbraucherzentralen nicht (wie ihre österreichischen oder dänischen Kollegen) versuchen, das Geschäftsmodell *an sich* gerichtlich beerdigen zu lassen, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis und ist nur im Rahmen von Hypothesenbildung zu interpretieren:

Hypothese: Da in Deutschland die Verbraucherzentralen sehr darauf angewiesen sind, für ihre Beratungsleistung von den Hilfesuchenden Gelder zu kassieren, könnte es finanziell betrachtet für die Verbraucherzentralen sinnvoll sein, diese Art der Abzocke nicht völlig zu verhindern. Gerade weil es um Telefonsex geht und die Betroffenen sich häufig schämen, wird auch von den Betroffenen selbst wohl kein offensiver Umgang ("negative Feststellungsklage") zu erwarten sein.

Marktwirtschaftlich eine win-win-win-Situation: Die Betroffenen, die sich hilfesuchend an die Vz wenden, können die Forderung leicht abwenden. Die Verbraucherzentralen kriegen (passend zu der Musik, die hier gerade läuft) _Money for Nothing _und die Anbieter dürfen weiter machen wie bisher, ach ja, manchmal drängt sie die Verbraucherzentrale mal zu einer anderen Formulierung, das ist aber auch alles.

Noch anders liegt der Fall wohl bei der Wattestäbchnearmee: Dort fehlt generell erkennbar die Motivation, *irgendeine *Abzockform nachhaltig zu bekämpfen.

Auch das Bundesministerium für Trulala und Verbraucherschutz sieht keinen Handlungsbedarf, auch deshalb nicht (so die etwas... krude Begründung), weil ja zivilrechtlich ohnehin keine gültigen Ansprüche entstehen würden. Dass der Jugendschutz hier unter den Augen des Ministeriums ausgehebelt wird, interessiert das Ministerium nicht. Und auch die Leyenprofessorin hat sich dazu noch nicht geäußert.


PS: Obwohl es so klingen könnte: hier gibt es keine Ironie.


----------



## webwatcher (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Zur Zeit geistert ein Urteil des BGH  durch das WWW:

BGH, Urteil vom 08.11.2007 - Az. III ZR 102/07 - Telefonsex - Entgeltforderungen für die Erbringung, Vermittlung und Vermarktung von Telefonsexdienstleistungen kann seit Inkrafttreten des ProstG nicht mehr der Einwand der Sittenwidrigkeit entgegengeh

Daraus schließen einige Leute den voreiligen Schluss, dass solche "Anbieter" ohne Probleme fordern dürften und  auch Recht bekämen. Dies  ist mitnichten der Fall:


			
				Verbraucherzentrale Hambur schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst, wenn man eine der Nummern tatsächlich angerufen hat, muss man ein erhöhtes Entgelt nur dann begleichen, wenn sich vorher Anrufer und Angerufener über einen Preis für die vereinbarte Dienstleistung geeinigt haben..


Dies   ist nach den Aussagen der Betroffenen regelmäßig nicht der  Fall 


> Wo nicht über € 75 gesprochen wurde, muss auch nicht € 75 bezahlt werden. Ob dann überhaupt eine Gegenleistung, die einen solchen Preis wert ist, erfolgte, ist ebenfalls anzuzweifeln


Negative Feststellungsklagen von Usern im Forum sind problemlos durchgegangen, bzw  die beklagte Firma ist ohne  Gegenwehr eingeknickt. Bei diesen Klagen stand das Thema ob  Telefonsex erlaubt ist oder nicht überhaupt nicht zur Debatte


----------



## krennz (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Wozu gibt es Abgeordnetenwatch? Oder wie heisst die Website, auf der man seinem Abgeordneten auf deutsch gesagt in den Allerwertesten treten kann?


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Also eigentlich eine klare Sache - und in fast allen Fällen besteht keine Zahlungsverpflichtung in Ermangelung eines Vertragsschlusses. Damit wäre *genau dann kein Problem gegeben, wenn keiner bezahlen würde*. Da aber ein unbekannter Prozentsatz zahlt, *existiert hier ein Problem* - und das Gefasel von BNetzA und Ministerium ist aktiver Schutz für ein Modell, dass man landläufig als Betrug bezeichnen muß, obwohl es strafrechtlich (siehe StA Fulda, StA HH, StA Düsseldorf) kein Betrug ist. 

Da am Beispiel Dänemark gezeigt werden konnte, wie man so ein Geschäftsmodell beerdigen kann und da dieses Vorgehen bekannt ist bei allen entscheidenden Stellen, bleibt die Frage, warum es dann nicht in Deutschland so gemacht wird.

*DAS* ist die entscheidende Frage, auf die es keine Antwort gibt. Alle anderen Fragen sind doch eigentlich längst ausreichend beantwortet - das nützt nur leider denen nichts, die nie in einem Forum wie diesem landen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



krennz schrieb:


> Wozu gibt es Abgeordnetenwatch?


Soll ich hier doch 'mal die Stellungnahme des Bundesministeriums einstellen? Ich wette, dass Du ähnliche Blubberphrasen in der Antwort jedes MdB finden könntest...

Aber abgeordnetenwatch ist prinzipiell eine gute Idee. Nur: welcher Betroffene, der schlau genug ist, die Forderung abzuwehren, hat genügend Motivation, sich hinzustellen und öffentlich zu fragen, warum nichts gegen Telefonsexangebote getan wird, die die Nutzer "betrügen"?
Er wird doch nur mit dem Killerargument bedient: _Wer es nötig hat, da anzurufen, ist selbst schuld._

Anhang: 
Auszüge einer Antwort des BMELV
Quelle: BOFAT, München
Weitergabe nur unter Angabe der Quelle


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

und es sei auch mal wieder die Studie "Missbrauch von Mehrwertdiensterufnummern zum Nachteil der Verbraucher" (BMELV) zitiert, bei der MCM ja als "Negativbeispiel" ausdrücklich erwähnt worden ist...


> Wie die Darstellung der Methoden zeigt, ist die Abrechnung deutlich schwieriger umzusetzen als über Mehrwertdiensterufnummern. *Es muss daher davon ausgegangen werden, dass zahlreiche Gespräche nicht abgerechnet werden können. Ungeachtet hoher Zahlungsausfälle scheint sich das Geschäft wegen der gewöhnlichen Telefonnummern und der hohen Blocktarife insgesamt zu rechnen.* Die Anbieter haben jedenfalls im Gegensatz zu ihren Mitbewerben den Vorteil, dass sie mit unverfänglichen Mobilfunk- und Ortsnetzvorwahlen werben können, was sicherlich Kunden veranlasst, diese Nummer anstatt der 0190/0900-Rufnummern zu wählen.  *Unzweifelhaft werden damit die für Mehrwertdienste bestehenden Vorschriften umgegangen.* Der Schutz, der bereits über die Erkennbarkeit einer teuren Rufnummer gegeben sein sollte, geht fehl.



Die Wattestäbchenarmee allerdings *ignoriert beharrlich* dieses illegale Vorgehen und zieht sich auf die Haltung zurück, man sei lediglich für Mehrwertnummern zuständig. Das ist falsch.

TKG §67

_Die Bundesnetzagentur kann *im Rahmen der Nummernverwaltung* Anordnungen und andere geeignete Maßnahmen treffen, um die Einhaltung gesetzlicher Vorschriften *und der von ihr erteilten Bedingungen über die Zuteilung von Nummern* sicherzustellen. 
_
Bei der Nummernverwaltung besteht keine Einschränkung auf irgendwelche Nummernbereiche! Die BNetzA könnte also sogar ein "Geschäftsmodellverbot" in Erwägung ziehen und beispielsweise ("...und der von ihr erteilten Bedingungen...") als Bedingung für die Vergabe von normalen Ortsnetznummern festsetzen, dass diese nicht zur Grundlage von Abrechnungen werden. Das will die Bundesnetzagentur aber nicht, weil (so sagt die BnetzA) damit z.B. die Abrechnung von Artzgesprächen nicht möglich ist. Nun ja, dann müsste man eben die Bedingungen für solche Verträge klar bestimmen oder der Arzt müsste auf andere Nummern ausweichen (da 0900er ja offenbar mit Unternummern versehen werden können, könnte man doch sicher eine billige Möglichkeit für jeden Arzt finden - oder man könnte einen neuen 0900er-Bereich für Ärzte einführen, oder,...,... - Man müsste es halt wollen)

TKG §67 sagt weiter:

_Insbesondere *kann* die Bundesnetzagentur bei Nichterfüllung von gesetzlichen oder behördlich auferlegten Verpflichtungen die rechtswidrig genutzte Nummer entziehen.
_

Sie kann! Wenn sie es nicht tut, *ist dies eine Willensentscheidung der Wattestäbchenarmee* und keineswegs Ergebnis mangelnder gesetzlicher Befugnis!

Der Gesetzgeber hat den Wattestäbchen aber nicht nur _Möglichkeiten_ gegeben, sondern auch _Aufgaben:_

_Sie *soll* ferner im Falle der gesicherten Kenntnis von der rechtswidrigen Nutzung einer Rufnummer gegenüber dem Netzbetreiber, in dessen Netz die Nummer geschaltet ist, die Abschaltung der Rufnummer anordnen._
Wenn sie das dann nicht tut, sollte dies Thema einer Anfrage sein, warum sie es nicht tut, wenn sie es doch *soll*.
Da die Bundesnetzagentur seit Jahren Kenntnis davon hat, kann man nur folgern, dass sie eben keine rechtswidrige Nutzung allein darin sieht, dass die Nummern Grundlage für Telefonsexabos sind. 
Aber dann wären die Möglichkeiten noch nicht ausgeschöpft, denn:



> "Zu den gesetzlichen Vorschriften, *über deren Einhaltung im Rahmen der Nummernverwaltung die Regulierungsbehörde* wacht, gehören insbesondere auch diejenigen des Gesetzes gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb (UWG). So ausdrücklich die Begründung zu § 43c TKG, BTDrs. 15/907, S.10. Die Behörde kann daher gegen jegliche Verstöße gegen das UWG bei der Nutzung von 0190er/0900er-Nummern einschreiten.


 (Quelle)

Ein UWG-Verstoß wird von der Studie des BMELV bejaht (siehe oben: "Die Anbieter haben jedenfalls im Gegensatz zu ihren Mitbewerben den Vorteil, dass sie mit unverfänglichen Mobilfunk- und Ortsnetzvorwahlen werben können, was sicherlich Kunden veranlasst, diese Nummer anstatt der 0190/0900-Rufnummern zu wählen.  *Unzweifelhaft werden damit die für Mehrwertdienste bestehenden Vorschriften umgegangen.*").

Also: Die Bundesnetzagentur hat auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit und sehr wahrscheinlich sogar eigentlich die gesetzliche Verpflichtung, dagegen vorzugehen.

Dies ist allerdings nur meine laienjuristische Sicht.

Es steht jedem Betroffenen frei, bei abgeordnetenwatch.de eine Frage zu stellen und diesen Beitrag hier zu verlinken und zu fragen: Warum passiert nichts??? Für mich ist das Thema aber eigentlich erledigt. Nehmt meine 5 Jahre Erfahrung damit als Inspiration und macht selber was damit.

---

Nachtrag: Noch ein wichtiger Link: Die Antwort des früheren Arbeitgebers des obersten Wattestäbchens auf die Beschwerde eines Konkurrenten wegen der Ortsnetznummern der MCM:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...imedia-petersberg-teil-1-a-11.html#post116117
lesenswert!


----------



## webwatcher (12 Juli 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Die Sache mit dem Latex-Anzug - Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger


> *Telefon-Betrüger*
> Die Sache mit dem Latex-Anzug
> Abzocke übers Telefon: Gerade ältere Menschen sind beliebte Opfer von Betrügerfirmen. So auch Familie Harf, die auf die Machenschaften der *TRCTelemedia* hereinfiel. Mit der Telefon-Rechnung kam dann die dicke Überraschung.


Wie "engagiert" die Sta Fulda vorgeht:


> In Internetforen beschweren sich etliche Opfer über das Vorgehen von TRCTelemedia. „Abzockermasche!“, schimpft einer. *Allein bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Fulda
> gingen 4000 Anzeigen ein - mangels hinreichenden Tatverdachts wurden alle Verfahren eingestellt.*



Die 


			
				Verbraucherzentrale NRW schrieb:
			
		

> Zahlungspflicht bestehe für den Kunden nur dann, wenn er diese Leistung tatsächlich bestellt oder ausdrücklich gewünscht


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Juli 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Wenn die Politik auch nur 30 Prozent ihrer Energie, die sie jetzt in schwachsinnige und nutzlose "Internetsperren gegen Kinderpornographie" investiert, einmal in die sinnvolle Bekämpfung der Kriminalität in der Telekommunikation aufwenden würde, dann wäre uns allen schon viel geholfen.


----------



## Andie22 (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Habe heute einen Brief von der Staatsanwaltschaft bei dem Landgericht Fulda bekommen:
Ich bekam auch Brief von TRC Telemedia und habe Anzeige wegen Betruges gemacht.

Das Verfahren wird eingestellt ( §170 Abs.2 Strafprozeßordnung ).
Gründe: Die Firma TRC Multimedia hat eine von dem Telefonanlagenbetreiber übersandte Liste und von der Telefonanlage registrierten Anrufe vorgelegt. Hieraus wird ersichtlich, dass am 08.04.2009 um 11:23 ein Anruf von dem Anschluß 0157/........ auf die Servicenummer der Beschuldigten erfolgt ist ( Dauer 67 Sekunden ). Die Beschuldigte .... hat sich zur Sache eingelassen und folgendes mitgeteilt:" Nachdem ich zu der Information gelangt bin, dass der Rechnungsempfänger nicht der Anschluwurde sogleich die Forderung storniert, auch bei dem Inkassobüro. Wie es zu dem Fehler bei der Ermittlung des Anschlussinhabers gekommen ist, lässt sich nachträglich leider nicht mehr mit der erforderlichen Sicherheit feststellen".
Der Anruf ist auf die Servicenummer der Beschuldigten erfolgt. Danach wurde der Anzeigenerstatter versehentlich als Anschlußinhaber  ermittel und zur Zahlung aufgefordert. Nach Kenntnis des Umstandes, dass der Anzeigenerstatter nicht Anschlussinhaber ist, wurde die Forderung storniert. Ein Betrug bzw. ein versuchter Betrug durch die Beschuldigten lässt sich in diesem Ermittlungsergebnis nicht mit einer Anklageerhebung erforderlichen Sicherheit nachweisen. Das Verfahren war daher einzustellen.

Ja ja das war es ja denn hoffentlich mit der TRC Telemedia, wollen wir es mal hoffen.

:wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Komisch nur, dass diese "bedauerlichen Irrtümer" jeden Tag offenbar vielfach passieren... wieviel Seiten hat dieser Thread hier? Wie lange geht dieses Theater jetzt schon? Alles "bedauerliche Irrtümer"? :scherzkeks:


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wie lange geht dieses Theater jetzt schon? Alles "bedauerliche Irrtümer"? :scherzkeks:


Seit dem ersten Posting fast viereinhalb Jahre mit ca 2300 Posting. Sind alle nur bedauerliche Irrtümer.
  Veräppeln sollen sich die Strafverfolger selber


----------



## dvill (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



Andie22 schrieb:


> ... dass am 08.04.2009 um 11:23 ein Anruf von dem Anschluß 0157/........ auf die Servicenummer der Beschuldigten erfolgt ist


Durch einen "bedauerlichen Irrtum" wird hier eine normale Ortsrufnummer mit einer Servicenummer verwechselt. Was soll's?

Warum ein Privatunternehmen nach persönlichen Daten von Telefonanschlussinhabern schnüffeln und diese Daten elektronisch verarbeiten darf, bleibt unklar. Der Begriff "Datenschutz" ist in Fulda unbekannt.

Ein Geschäftsmann könnte sich für Daten seiner Vertragspartner interessieren. Wobei ein Vertrag immer nur zwischen bekannten Partnern bestehen kann. Einen Vertrag zu behaupten, aber den Partner erst noch suchen zu müssen, klingt wenigstens ungewöhnlich.


----------



## lildream (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

Hallo ihr 

wir haben das selbe Problem.
Mein Partner erhielt einen Anruf von einer 0511XXX Nummer wo sich eine Frau meldete die sich als Private Briefzustellerin meldete. Sie sagte, sie hätte hier einen Brief für ihn, nur die Adresse sei nicht richtig zu erkennen un sie bat ihn daraufhin ihr seine vollständige Adresse zu geben.
Er fiel darauf rein und gab seine Adresse preis.

Eine Woche später kamen zwei Briefe dieser TRC Telemedia Firma!

Sie forderten zweimal 75 € weil er eine Servicedienstleistung am 17.07 einmal um 9:41 und einmal um 9:42 in Anspruch genommen haben soll.
Nummern: 0031XXX 0032XXX oder 062XXXX
Nunja öhm ich fragte meinen Partner ob er dort angerufen habe un er sagte, dass eine dieser Nummern bei ihm klingeln lassen hat und er darauf hin zurück gerufen hat.

es waren tatsächlich drei mal auf seinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis diese 0031XXX nummer aufgeführt.

17.07.2009 09:40:32 0031107110026 00:00:01 0,7479
17.07.2009 09:41:23 0031107110026 00:01:12 0,9972​17.07.2009 09:42:50 0031107110026 00:00:51 0,7479

Tatsächlich hat er dort zurückgerufen!

Naja jetzt sagte er, die Frau die dort gesprochen habe, hätte gesagt die erste Minute sei kostenlos.

Daraufhin hat er nochmals angerufen weil er wissen wollte was die nun von ihm wollten!

Wir haben auch im Briefkopf als Adressat einen falschen Nachnamen ...
also im Prinzip ist der Brief nicht mal an IHN addressiert OBWOHL seine Handynummer übereinstimmt?

Ich bin momentan ratlos und weiss nicht ob wir bezahlen müssen/sollen oder ach.. keine ahnung...

Kann mir jemand von euch weiter helfen?????

grüsse


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*



lildream schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand von euch weiter helfen?????T]


Du kannst dir  selber helfen, indem du den Thread mal gründlich studierst.
Dein Fall ist einer  von abertausend gleichgelagerten,  absolut nichts  neues  und  schon hundertemal 
gepostet. Das Thema ist über  ist vier Jahre alt  und  noch nie hat der Laden geklagt. Das sollte deine 
Frage nach der Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung  beantworten.  

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist ohnehin nicht erlaubt


----------



## Teleton (12 August 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia*

*Alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen.*

Seit neustem werden die Forderungen nicht mehr durch die TRC sondern eine Firma *MB Direct Phone Ltd*, ebenfalls wie TRC in Belize ansässig und mit Postfach in Petersberg geltend gemacht. Das Design der Rechnungen ist nahezu identisch wie bei der TRC. Die von MB Direct Phone abgerechneten Rufnummern sind:

040 809053790-99
069-509594890-99
0711 8946037-41
069-25472052-96
040-42236140-49
0511-93622990-99

Als Hinweis für Neueinsteiger. Bisher hat noch kein einziger Anbieter der mit gleichem/ähnlichem Geschäftsmodell tätig ist jemals einen Verbraucher verklagt. Ausser blöden Briefen mit absurden Drohungen und Mondgebühren kam bisher -zumindest in den letzten 10 Jahren- nix.


----------



## pittigrill (12 August 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Also ich muß ganz ehrlich sagen, die werden immer dreister.
Die Mutter unserer Vermieterin ist 87 Jahre und hat gestern 17 Rechnungen von MB Direct Phone Ltd Petersberg in Höhe von je 75 € erhalten. Sie hat für Notfälle ein Prepaid Handy, über dieses Handy wurde Sie angerufen und nach Ihrer Adresse gefragt. "Die Dame am Telefon war angeblich so freundlich", dass Sie ihr alle Fragen nach ihrer Adresse beantwortete. Die Mutter meiner Vermieterin war so fertig nach diesen ganzen Rechnungen, dass sie die ganze Nacht nicht geschlafen hat und aus Scham fast nichts erzählt hätte. Sie hätte fast bezahlt. 
Ich glaube, dass ganz gezielt nach älteren Menschen gesucht wird, da diese mit solchen Situationen überfordert sind


----------



## passer (12 August 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

17 Rechnungen ?:wall:
Wahrscheinlich hatte diese "Firma" Sondervereinbarungen mit der Post.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 August 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Das ist tatsächlich so. Bei Massenkunden gewährt die Post Sonderkonditionen, da kostet die Zustellung dann evtl. nur noch 30 ct pro Brief oder noch weniger.

Diese Mahnungen werden täglich waschkorbweise zur Post gefahren (d.h., der Kombi ist hinten voll mit Waschkörben).


----------



## pittigrill (12 August 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

es sind überall 55 cent Briefmarken darauf, ich habe gesagt ab demnächst Annahme verweigern


----------



## passer (12 August 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*



pittigrill schrieb:


> es sind überall 55 cent Briefmarken darauf, ich habe gesagt ab demnächst Annahme verweigern



Brief nicht öffnen und mit  "Annahme verweigert" auf dem Brief zurück.
Oder Empfänger verstorben,verzogen etc.


----------



## dvill (16 August 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Die üblichen Verdächtigen: "Wir wollen Leute warnen" - SauerlandKurier


> Einen Rückschein ihres Einschreibens hat sie nie erhalten, dafür aber einen weiteren Brief von All Inkasso.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 August 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*



> "Das ist Betrug", schimpfen die beiden Betroffenen.


So sieht  es jeder *rechtschaffende und vernünftige* Mitbürger, nicht jedoch die StA bei   der 
sich tausende Anzeigen stapeln.


----------



## christianmicha (16 August 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> So sieht  es jeder *rechtschaffende und vernünftige* Mitbürger, nicht jedoch die StA bei   der
> sich tausende Anzeigen stapeln.



Staatsanwalt ist, wie der Name schon sagt, Anwalt des Staates, und nicht des Bürgers. Und der Staat ist durch die Abzocker nicht geschädigt. Also was soll dann der Staatsanwalt?


----------



## Eifelanja71 (20 August 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Also ich hab heut per Post auch nen Rechnung von MB Direct Phone bekommen in Höhe von 75 Euro über besagte Telefonnummern die angeblich von meinem Anschluss an angerufen wurden sollten.
069-24794xxx
oder oo42024601xxx
oder 003110711xxx oder 003224011xxx

was mich stutzig gemacht hat das man die Rechnung  nur bar oder V-Scheck oder per Einschreiben zahlen kann,das klingt doch schon sehr komisch.

Hat jemand nen Tip wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll?


----------



## Antiscammer (20 August 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

So, wie man sich auch verhält, wenn hinter dem Zaun der Köter kläfft.


----------



## Eifelanja71 (20 August 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Wat soll ich denen denn schreiben?


----------



## pittigrill (20 August 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

gar nichts, Rechnungen definitiv nicht bezahlen


----------



## Eifelanja71 (20 August 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Und dann?flattern mir irgendwann Mahnungen ins Haus


----------



## jupp11 (20 August 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*



Eifelanja71 schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Tip wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll?



Was würdest du denn machen, wenn dich ein Wildfremder  auf der Strasse  anmacht 
"eh du, ich krieg 100€ von dir, weil du das Essen bei mir  nicht bezahlt hast"



Eifelanja71 schrieb:


> Und dann?flattern mir irgendwann Mahnungen ins Haus



na und, hast du keinen Mülleimer?

Wie wäre es denn  mal den Thread zu lesen? was du schreibst ist zigmal durchgekaut worden


----------



## Antiscammer (20 August 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*



Eifelanja71 schrieb:


> Und dann?flattern mir irgendwann Mahnungen ins Haus



Genau.
Und beim Bauern Wing-Tsiao in der Provinz Hunan fällt im Schuppen ein Reissack um.


----------



## bernhard (20 August 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*



Eifelanja71 schrieb:


> was mich stutzig gemacht hat das man die Rechnung  nur bar oder V-Scheck oder per Einschreiben zahlen kann


Das ist schon "kundenfreundlich". Die Mafia holt das Geld in bar an der Haustür ab.


----------



## krennz (20 August 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Ich glaube eher, dass die deutschen Kreditinstitute anfangen in den Verbraucherschutzforen mitzulesen. Der Verdacht liegt nahe, dass daher z.Zt. kein Konto für Überweisungen besteht.


----------



## Hansemann 1970 (20 August 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*



> Ich glaube eher, dass die deutschen Kreditinstitute anfangen in den Verbraucherschutzforen mitzulesen.


 
Unwahrscheinlich.Die reagieren nur wenn Beschwerden kommen.Geld stinkt net


----------



## webwatcher (25 August 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

NDR Fernsehen - Sendungen - Markt - Archiv- Bei Anruf Sex? Geschäftemacherei mit heiklen Nummern

das Video dazu:
NDR Fernsehen - Sendungen - Markt - Videos- Heikle Nummern


----------



## webwatcher (31 August 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Neuer Name, alte Masche


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein
> 27.08.2009
> Neuer Name, alte Masche
> Die Berichterstattung in den letzten Wochen über die dubiosen Machenschaften der TRC Telemedia hat Wirkung gezeigt. Bedauerlicherweise nicht in der Form, dass TRC die Tätigkeit einstellte oder die Strafverfolgungsbehörden diesem Treiben einen Riegel vorschoben. TRC Telemedia benannte sich vielmehr kurzerhand in MB Direct Phone um. Vermutlich haben zu viele Verbraucher mit dem alten Namen die bereits bekannte Masche in Verbindung gebracht und die unberechtigten Zahlungsaufforderungen ignoriert. Zudem liegen nach Medienberichten allein der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda über 4000 Strafanzeigen gegen TRC Telemedia vor.



Namensänderung in der Threadüberschrift und in den Suchstichwörtern schon vor einigen Tagen ergänzt


----------



## Teleton (8 September 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Es gibt Neuigkeiten bei den Freunden von der MB Direct Phone. Diese haben es geschafft eine Bankverbindung nutzen zu können. Statt mit Bargeld und Verrechnungsscheck darf jetzt auch auf ein Konto bei der Santander Bank gezahlt werden. Inhaber ist allerdings nicht die MB Direct Phone Ltd sonder eine 
*Instution de Investigacion de Pruduktos S.L.*


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 September 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Fast?

INSTITUTO DE INVESTIGACION DE PRODUKTOS SL
Calle Aridane
SANTA LUCIA DE TIRAJANA
Las Palmas
Gran Canaria

die Firma wird in diesem pdf der Sonderzone El Hierro erwähnt
siehe google


----------



## Teleton (8 September 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Die Schreibweise habe ich Buchstabe für Buchstabe aus einem Mahnschreiben abgepinnt. 
Da das Konto sich in Spanien befindet dürfte aber diese Firma gemeint sein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 September 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Deutscher Geschäftsführer. Die Firma heißt übersetzt ungefähr "Institut für Produktforschung" - ist das nur Zufall?


Ist bekannt, ob der Petersberger ab und an das Casino besucht?


----------



## bernhard (8 September 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Die Welt der Mafiosi ist ein Dorf.


----------



## cappucino (8 September 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Hallo ihr mitgeschädigten von mb direct phone bekam heute rechnung von dubiosen 75.00eur .Es ist eine bodenlose frechheit und ein verbrechen das ich gleich mit widerspruch ahndete mit rückschein.Sollte der verein keine ruhe geben stelle ich gegen die firma strafanzeige und informiere verbraucherzentrale und bundesnetzagentur . wenn wir denn alle gemeinsam stark sind können wir sie vielleicht in die knie zwingen


----------



## dvill (8 September 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*



Teleton schrieb:


> Statt mit Bargeld und Verrechnungsscheck darf jetzt auch auf ein Konto bei der Santander Bank gezahlt werden.


Stilistisch verliert das Angebot dadurch an Flair.

Früher kamen Piratenüberfälle sehr stimmungsvoll daher. Einem Banditen mit Augenklappe und Holzbein gab man gerne eine kleine Gage für eine gute Show.

Bargeld in Papierform ist auch sehr lieblos. Die sollten Golddukaten im Lederbeutel erpressen. Hätte eindeutig mehr Stil ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 September 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Deutscher Geschäftsführer. Die Firma heißt übersetzt ungefähr "Institut für Produktforschung" - ist das nur Zufall?


Wer da wohl wieder seine Fäustle drinstecken hat???


----------



## Captain Picard (8 September 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*



cappucino schrieb:


> .Sollte der verein keine ruhe geben stelle ich gegen die firma strafanzeige


Damit reihst du dich in den Aktenberg  von 4000  vorangegangenen  Strafanzeigen ein,
 die die StA Fulda entgegenommen hat, aber keine Möglichkeit zur Verfolgung sieht.


cappucino schrieb:


> und informiere verbraucherzentrale


Denen ist das seit Anfang 2005 bekannt 


cappucino schrieb:


> und bundesnetzagentur .


Die Wattestäbchenarme sieht sich nicht zuständig


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 September 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Die Welt ist wirklich klein!


----------



## michael.knight.1984 (11 September 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Hallo zusammen!

Eigentlich wollte ich mich hier anmelden, um zu fragen, was ich nun am besten machen soll, wenn ich einen Brief von MB Direct Phone bekomme. Dank eurer tollen Hinweise muss ich das aber nicht mehr, denn da ist alles nochmal schön dargelegt. Ich war zunächst etwas stutzig, weil ich bei Stern TV mal so eine alte Dame gesehen habe, die auch nicht widersprochen hat und plötzlich Besuch vom Gerichtsvollzieher bekam.

Ich werde nicht widersprechen, weder per Brief noch per Einschreiben. Keinen Cent werde ich in eine Gegenmaßnahme investieren. Wie auch in den Hinweisen der Boardchefs geschrieben: "Das wäre ja noch schöner..."

Vielen Dank für euer tolles Forum!


----------



## webwatcher (11 September 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*



michael.knight.1984 schrieb:


> Ich war zunächst etwas stutzig, weil ich bei Stern TV mal so eine alte Dame gesehen habe, die auch nicht widersprochen hat und plötzlich Besuch vom Gerichtsvollzieher bekam.


Ich kenne den TV-Bericht nicht, weiß aber, dass solche Berichte oft sehr 
ungenau recherchiert  und aus Sensationshascherei noch ungenauer dargestellt 
werden.


----------



## Antiscammer (11 September 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Der Gerichtsvollzieher kommt nur, wenn vorher mehrere Fehler gemacht wurden (Mahnbescheid und Vollstreckungsbescheid ignoriert). Aber: die MC/TRC/Tralala/Wieauchimmer beantragt keine Mahnbescheide, sondern verschickt nur konventionelles Mahngekläff. Und das hat rechtlich den Stellenwert eines Kuhfladens.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 September 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Ich kenne den TV-Bericht nicht, weiß aber, dass solche Berichte oft sehr ungenau recherchiert  und aus Sensationshascherei noch ungenauer dargestellt werden.


Habe den betreffenden Bericht auch gesehen. Bei Antispam gibts Postings zu dieser Angelegenheit:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Juwelier von Bern


----------



## webwatcher (11 September 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Bei Antispam gibts Postings zu dieser Angelegenheit:
> Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Juwelier von Bern


Danke, wie ich mit gedacht hab,  hat das mit den hier diskutierten Problemen absolut nichts  zu tun.


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 September 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Und man hat schon wieder "umfirmiert", wie die Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein berichtet:
Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Alte Abzockmasche - neuer Name

Man nennt sich jetzt *Roxborough Management Inc.*, Headquater BVI (soll wohl British Virgin Islands heißen).


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

s.a.
Zweifelhafte Rechnungen von Roxborough Management - teltarif.de News


----------



## dvill (21 September 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Eine Vorrats-/Wegwerf-/Einweggesellschaft: BVI shelf ready made companies | BVI offshore Company


----------



## Teleton (22 September 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

90,-, das nenne ich Inflation. Anfang 2005 waren es noch 30,- Euro pro Anruf plus Mondgebühren.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/35181-mc-multimedia-petersberg-teil-1-a.html#post91969


----------



## MissOberbayern29 (22 September 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Hi, ich habe ein großes Problem.
Hier wird ja immer geschrieben, dass die Rechnungen über 75 Euro unrechtmäßig versendet werden.

In unserem Fall ist es aber leider so, dass mein Mann wirklich eine der angegebenen Nummern angerufen hat :wall:
Habe es mit der Handyrechnung verglichen.
Uhrzeit, Datum und Nummer stimmen überein.

Wir haben erst die Rechnung über 75 Euro bekommen, aber diese ignoriert, weil ich es hier so gelesen hatte.
Nun haben wir wie gesagt die Handyrechnung bekommen, wo die Nr wirklich auftaucht.
Auch die Mahnung über nun 110 Euro hat uns heute erreicht...

WAS NUN????
Trotzdem alles ignorieren, oder?

Liebe Grüße
MissOberbayern29


----------



## Antiscammer (22 September 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Es ist bisher in über 4 Jahren nicht bekanntgeworden, dass der Anbieter dieses halbseidenen "Geschäftsmodells" jemals versucht hätte, seine phantasievollen Forderungen vor Gericht durchzusetzen. Selbst dann, wenn eine Verbindung tatsächlich hergestellt wurde.

Man darf daraus angesichts wohl mindestens Zehntausender von Betroffenen schließen, dass er selbst nicht an die gerichtliche Durchsetzbarkeit glaubt.
Weil eben bei so einem windigen Geschäftsmodell kein wirksamer "Vertrag" nach dem BGB entsteht - auch, wenn tatsächlich dort angerufen wurde (und jedenfalls die "Dienstleistung", welche auch immer, nicht in Kenntnis der Kosten in Anspruch genommen wurde).

Denn es fehlt hier so gut wie an allem:

Schlüssiger und gleich erkennbarer Preishinweis - Fehlanzeige.
Anbieterkennzeichnung - Fehlanzeige.
Wirksame Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform - Fehlanzeige.
Schlüssige Beschreibung des Leistungsangebots vor Vertragsschluß - Fehlanzeige.
Etc.

Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage hier angeblich ein "Vertrag" zustandekommen soll, ist nicht ersichtlich.
Kurzum: rechtlich nichts als eine Lachnummer und nicht durchsetzbar.
Und das weiß der frechfeiste Herr Geschäftsführer im übrigen ganz genau.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Was wird passieren, wenn man nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert?
Ein paar Monate Mahn- und Droh-Kasperletheater wird man erdulden müssen.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln
Aber das war es dann auch schon.


----------



## Teleton (22 September 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*



MissOberbayern29 schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe ein großes Problem.


Nein, das ist kein echtes Problem, glaub mir.


> In unserem Fall ist es aber leider so, dass mein Mann wirklich eine der angegebenen Nummern angerufen hat :wall:


Dafür verdient er natürlich einen links und einen rechts. 
Und dann nochmal jeweils drei pro Seite  weil er sich hat erwischen lassen. Wenn schon Ohrinnendruckentlastung, dann so dass es die Partnerin nicht mitbekommt.

Rechtlich bedeutet der Anruf noch lange nicht, dass auch ein Vertrag zu den von TRC/MB  gewünschten/behaupteten/erträumten Bedingungen zustande gekommen ist. Die Nummern werden ohne Preisangabe beworben, erst im Band kommt dann eine Ansage. Dann wollen die aber schon Kohle.

In den letzten 12 Jahren hat aber noch keine einzige Firma die mit diesem Geschäftsmodel tätig ist einen Kunden verklagt. Ausser blöden Briefen mit immer höheren Mondforderungen kam nie irgendetwas. Nie!



> Auch die Mahnung über nun 110 Euro hat uns heute erreicht...


Da kommen schon noch ein paar mehr unter anderem von einem Inkassobüro aus München. Die angebliche Forderung steigt auf bis zu 300,- Euro. 
Wobei es ja keinen Unterschied macht ob man auf 300 oder 100 nicht verklagt wird.


Sieh es von der positiven Seite. Du hast Deinen Mann jetzt völlig in Deiner Hand. Ein freches Wort von ihm und Du brauchst nur einen imaginären Telefonhörer aufzunehmen und "Uh Ah" zu sagen.
Von dem gesparten Geld soll er Dir gefälligst was Schönes kaufen.


Edit: Antiscammer war schneller und gründlicher.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 September 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*



dvill schrieb:


> Eine Vorrats-/Wegwerf-/Einweggesellschaft: BVI shelf ready made companies | BVI offshore Company


Prima, Dvill!


----------



## Biker05 (25 September 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Nach 3-maligem Anschreiben von TRC und 2-maliger Post von Allinkasso im Zeitraum Aug.08 - Feb.09 hatte ich 7 Monate Ruhe.
Dachte schon es wäre ausgestanden.
Jetzt habe ich Post von PROINKASSO Hanau erhalten welches die angebl. Schuldsumme  für TRC eintreiben soll. Muß ich das jetzt ernster nehmen? Kennt jemand diese Firma?
Bin dankbar für eure Meinungen

Biker05


----------



## bernhard (25 September 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Die Firma ist bekannt: EILMELDUNG: Hausdurchsuchung bei newadmedia @ NETZWELT.de


> Die Firma war durch rüde Geldeintreiber-Methoden für ihre Mandantin newadmedia aufgefallen und aufgrund dessen jüngst erst aus dem Inkasso-Bundesverband entfernt worden.


Proinkasso: Hanau kündigt Internet-Kassierern fristlos | Frankfurter Rundschau - Hanau


> Die fragwürdigen Praktiken der Geldeintreiberfirma Proinkasso sollen nicht länger den Ruf des städtischen Technologie- und Existenzgründerzentrums in Hanau-Wolfgang belasten.


So kläffen die weiter: Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Reducal (25 September 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*



Biker05 schrieb:


> Post von PROINKASSO Hanau


Die Mahnpost kommt nicht mehr von der Münchener Allinkasso? :gruebel:


----------



## Timster (25 September 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*



Biker05 schrieb:


> ... Jetzt habe ich Post von PROINKASSO Hanau erhalten welches die angebl. Schuldsumme  für TRC eintreiben soll. Muß ich das jetzt ernster nehmen? ...


Nein.


----------



## dvill (9 November 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Neue OZ online: 450 Euro für fünf Telefongespräche


> An wen auch. Die Roxborough Management Inc. hat ihren Sitz möglicherweise auf den British Virgin Islands, im Schreiben steht jedenfalls „Headquarter BVI“. Chef soll ein gewisser N. A. M. sein. Das Geld ist aber per Scheck oder Einschreiben an ein Postfach in 36094 Petersberg bei Fulda in Hessen zu schicken. Eine Überweisung ist nicht möglich, weder Kontonummer noch Telefonverbindung oder Adresse sind angegeben.
> 
> Der Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein kommt das Vorgehen von Roxborough Management bekannt vor. Es ähnelt einer Mitteilung zufolge der Masche einer Firma namens TRC Telemedia, die ihr Postfach ebenfalls in Petersberg eingerichtet hatte und von den Adressaten ihrer Briefe 75 Euro forderte. Gegen TRC sollen mehr als 4000 Strafanzeigen vorliegen, weshalb sie sich umbenannt haben könnte.


----------



## dvill (14 November 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/ploen/117246-Rechnungen-fuer-teure-Telefonate.html


> Allerdings: Der Firma seien beim Schreiben der Rechnungen häufig Fehler unterlaufen. Das sei nach Anrufen per Handy der Fall gewesen, wo der Besitzer nicht korrekt ermittelt wurde. Die Rechnung aus Hessen ging dann einfach an eine falsche Adresse.
> 
> Er tröstet alle Angeschriebenen: Das Petersberger Unternehmen habe noch in keinem Fall seine Drohung wahr gemacht und die „Schulden“ per Gericht eingeklagt.


Bei so viel Trost von einem Behördensprecher sind die Empfänger von Zahlungserpressungsschreiben, die "einfach an eine falsche Adresse" gingen, wahrscheinlich sehr verständnisvoll. Es wurden ja nur Besitzer von Handys nicht korrekt ermittelt.

Häufige Fehler beim Schreiben der Rechnungen beleben schließlich das Geschäft.


----------



## dvill (14 November 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/ploen/119799-Tueuet-tueuet-tueuet-Kein-Geld-fuer-diese-Nummer.html


> Es gibt diverse Damen und Herren in Europa, die ihren Lebensunterhalt damit verdienen, einfach nur Rechnungen zu verschicken. Und zwar über fiktive Leistungen, die irgendwie rein theoretisch in Anspruch genommen worden sein könnten, es meist aber nicht sind. Wie bei einem Rentner aus Preetz.
> 
> Der ist 75 Jahre alt, glücklich verheiratet und weit davon entfernt, seinen Ruhestand mit dem Anrufen von Telefonsex-Anbietern zu vertändeln.


----------



## Eifelanja71 (14 November 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Also ich bin auf die zahlreichen Mahnungen von denen nicht eingegangen.Heute kam allerdings ein Brief von einem Inkassobüro ins Haus geflattert,die die Forderung von MB direct phone eintreiben wollen.Und was soll ich nun tun?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:52:08 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:47:12 ----------

Also falls einer nen Tip hat wie ich mich verhalten soll ?ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## Antiscammer (14 November 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Zur rechtlichen Wertung dieser Abzockfallen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-vision-communication-gmbh-49.html#post258545

Dieses Theater mit der TRC Telemedia/MB Direct/Roxborough Dingsbumsfallera/Haumichblau geht jetzt seit geschlagenen 4 Jahren, und der Thread hier hat inzwischen 160 Seiten. Aber noch niemals ist ein Fall bekanntgeworden, wo diese Kasperbude mal versucht hätte, ihre Phantasieforderung gerichtlich geltend zu machen. Auch Mahnbescheide vom Gericht (denen müsste man sofort widersprechen): bisher kein Fall bekannt.

Also: keep cool. :sun:
Denn alles andere ist lediglich Mahngepupse.

Inkassobüros sind bezahlte Schreibknechte ohne Sondervollmachten. 
Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Dieses Theater mit der TRC Telemedia/MB Direct/Roxborough Dingsbumsfallera/Haumichblau geht jetzt seit geschlagenen 4 Jahren, und der Thread hier hat inzwischen 160 Seiten.



Dieser Thread ist der zweite Teil. Der erste Teil beginnt am 04.03.2005 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/35181-mc-multimedia-petersberg-teil-1-a.html mit noch mal 71 Seiten.   Macht zusammen  230 Seiten  zu ingesamt 2300 Posting. In der gesamten Zeit gibt es nicht einen einzigen Bericht,  dass die  Läden von sich aus tätig juristisch geworden sind, aber selber zweimal erfolgreich mit negativen Unterlassungsklagen abgewatscht worden sind.

Jegliche Drohungen  dieser Läden sind nicht mal so  viel wert wie die Blähungen von Rindviechern.


----------



## webwatcher (20 November 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Gepfefferte Rechnung von alten Bekannten - jetzt mit dreisten Drohungen


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein
> 19.11.2009
> Gepfefferte Rechnung von alten Bekannten - jetzt mit dreisten Drohungen
> Über die TRC Telemedia und ihr dubioses Geschäftsgebaren haben wir bereits mehrfach berichtet. Inhaltlich hat sich an der Abzockmasche zwar nichts geändert, jedoch haben die Betreiber nach Kenntnis der Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein zum vierten Mal in diesem Jahr den Namen geändert. Hier die uns bekannten Namen in chronologischer Reihenfolge:
> ...



siehe auch 
Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Neuer Name, alte Masche


----------



## Adele (25 November 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Wobei ich immer noch nicht verstehen kann, warum die "Firma" weiterhin ihr dreistes Spiel unter den Augen einer Justiz spielen kann, die Klagen von Betroffenen und Berichterstattungen in den Medien offensichtlich weitgehend ignoriert. Als schwebte ein liebreizendes Schutzengelchen über Frau H. und Kumpanen.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 November 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Das Schutzengelchen heißt: Desinteresse der Justiz und Politik.


----------



## KO-OK (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Hallo. Habe mich "versucht" durch die Threats zu lesen. Auch wenn diese Frage wahrscheinlich schon hunderttausend mal gestellte wurde, hier noch mal:

Habe von MB Direct Phone Ltd. Post bekommen mit einer Rechung. Habe auch bei so einer Nummer von denen angerufen, leider, da ich gemeint habe, das es zum Ortstarif wäre (leider anscheinend nicht). Dies ist jetzt ca 2 Monate her. In der Zeit habe ich immer wieder Rechnungen bekommen und heute einen Brief von AllInkasso mit der Bitte die Forderung in Höhe von 263,12Euro zu begleichen. 

Jetzt die Frage: Muss ich diese Bezahlen, da ich ja auch wirklich dort angerufen habe? 

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Lies mal mein vorletztes Posting in diesem Thread.

Was Du "musst"/"sollst" bzw. was nicht, dürfen wir Dir nicht sagen. Denn 1) bist Du volljährig und geschäftsfähig und im vollen Besitz Deiner geistigen Kräfte, 2) selbst, wenn nicht: dann wären wir nicht Dein Vormund, 3) dürfen wir keine unerlaubte Rechtsberatung tätigen, bezogen auf den Einzelfall, und 4) sollten die vielen Hinweise im Thread und in den Links eigentlich selbsterklärend sein, und 5) ist nach dem alten Philosophen Kant jeder Mensch aufgefordert, sich selbst seines eigenen Verstandes zu bedienen.


----------



## KO-OK (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Danke schon mal für die Antwort, die mir eigentlich nicht wirklich weiterhilft. Dann formuliere ich sie mal anderst.

Bin ich gesetztlich dazu verpflichetet, die Rechnung zu bezahlen? Habe ja da auch wirklich angerufen. Über eine Antwort bzw. Link wäre ich dann auch dankbar.


----------



## KO-OK (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Wenn ich so eine Nummer angerufen habe, das Telefonat, wenn man es so bezeichnen kann, dauerte ca 1,5 minuten, bin ich dann wirklich einen Vertrag mit denen eingegangen, bzw wenn ich bezahlen, hätte ich dann meine Ruhe oder kämen dann Monatlich noch Rechnungen ins Haus. Einfach ausgedrück, muss ich Kündigen?

Danke nochmals.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*

Die Frage, ob man bei einem Anruf auf eine normale Telefon- oder Handynummer ohne vorherigen sofort erkennbaren/hörbaren Preishinweis überhaupt einen Vertrag eingeht, wurde bereits mehrfach beantwortet. 

Ebenfalls mehrfach beantwortet wurde die Frage, ob man etwas bezahlen muss, obwohl es keinen Vertrag gibt. Diese Frage sollte man ab 18 Jahren für sich selbst beantworten können. Kann man das nicht, empfiehlt sich Rechtsberatung seitens eines Anwalts oder der Verbraucherberatung. Kann man es auch dann noch nicht beantworten, empfiehlt sich die Beantragung einer gesetzlichen Betreuung in finanziellen Angelegenheiten beim Vormundschaftsgericht.


----------



## webwatcher (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd*



KO-OK schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für die Antwort, die mir eigentlich nicht wirklich weiterhilft.



Wie wäre es zur Abwechslung mal mit Lesen? In mittlerweile  ca 2000 Postings ( zwei Threads zu diesem Thema ) 
ist es  bis zum Erbrechen durchgenudelt worden.

Um etwas Zeit zum Lesen  und  *vor allem Nachdenken* zu geben, wird der Thread mal wieder 
für ein Weilchen  geschlossen


----------



## jupp11 (18 Oktober 2013)

Aus den Tiefen der Vergangenheit zu neuem Leben erwacht:
Dauerbrenner seit März 2005
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/mc-multimedia-petersberg-teil-1.8532/
http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikatio...ng-kaver-plus-und-euro-inkasso-solutions.aspx
http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikatio...ng-kaver-plus-und-euro-inkasso-solutions.aspx


> Vorsicht vor Bohemia Factoring, Kaver Plus und Euro Inkasso Solutions!
> 
> Viele Verbraucher melden sich zurzeit bei uns und beschweren sich, dass sie eine – oder mehrere – Rechnung(en) von den Firmen TRC Telemedia oder MB Direct Phone, Czech Media, Pepper United, Roxborough Management sowie Bohemia Factoring, Kaver Plus und Euro Inkasso Solutions s.r.o., alle aus 36094 Petersberg, Postfach 1107, bekommen haben.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Oktober 2013)

All die schönen Tarn-Namen der Petersberger Telelümmel passieren hier nochmal Revue.

"Ach, wie gut, dass niemand weiß, dass ich Ha... Ha... Haaa... Haaaaatschiiiiauerhaaa..."

Das nächste Mal heißen sie dann vielleicht: Telekakerlak s.r.o. oder sonstwie. Namen sind bei denen Schall und Rauch.

Der Vollständigkeit nochmal der Hinweis an die Betroffenen: nicht zahlen, nicht reagieren.


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Oktober 2013)

Da gibbet doch auch noch ein lustiges Video über diesen Haufen:
https://www.google.de/search?q=mc multimedia fulda video&oq=mc multimedia fulda video&aqs=chrome..69i57.15211j0j4&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8

NB: Schnell das Video ansehen, bevor es aus dem Netz "gehauert" wird....


----------



## dvill (17 November 2013)

Der Hauer der Woche:

https://www.seevetal.de/portal/meld...11-2013--910002533-20200.html?rubrik=10000024


> 1 Adressat, 32 Mahnschreiben - Das gibt's doch gar nicht!
> 
> Doch das gibt es! Ein Verbraucher aus Aurich erhielt tatsächlich 32 Forderungsschreiben à 90 Euro von Euro Inkasso Solution s.r.o. Das Geld solle er innerhalb von acht Tagen überweisen. Ansonsten müsse er mit weiteren Mahnungen rechnen.


http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1811241A.html


----------



## dvill (17 November 2013)

http://www.hna.de/lokales/goettingen/sex-telefonate-opfer-sollen-zahlen-3222102.html


> Das Geld soll bar per Einschreiben an eine Postfachadresse in Petersberg bei Fulda geschickt oder überwiesen werden.


Bargeld an eine Postfachadresse?

Wie verbucht die "Firma" hinter dem Postfach das eingehende Bargeld? Auf welcher Basis werden wohl die Steuern abgeführt? Kurios.

Von Inkasso ist hier nicht die Rede:

http://translate.google.de/translat...hs=4u7&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&channel=np


----------



## Reducal (24 April 2014)

Ist jmd. schon mal aufgefallen, dass er lediglich einen entgangen Anruf auf dem Handy bemerkt hat und dann beim Rückruf es nur piepte, jedoch später die Rechnung der Euro Inkasso Solutions s.r.o. ins Haus flatterte?

Pingt da wer?


----------



## jupp11 (24 April 2014)

Die scheinen wieder aktiv zu werden : http://www.kreiszeitung-wochenblatt...nkasso-solutions-ist-wieder-aktiv-d34102.html


----------



## Reducal (24 April 2014)

...wieder aktiv ist relativ! Bei einzelnen Leuten scheint es so zu sein, doch für die Masse waren die Hessen nicht wirklich inaktiv. Das plätschert halt immer so dahin und das, meiner Erinnerung nach, schon seit mindestens 2005, ohne dass sich ernsthaft jemand mit den Verantwortlichen beschäftigt hätte.

Sollte jedoch tatsächlich gepingt werden/worden sein, bekäme das Geschäftsmodell womöglich einen besonderen Drive. Wenn ich mal kurz unken darf, so ist solcher Modus operandi schon eine prima Sache, da die "schlechten" Anrufe nicht von den "guten" zu unterscheiden sind. Setzt man dazu auch noch Callcentersoftware ein, wäre die Gewinnoptimierungsmaßnahme nahezu perfekt und kaum nachweisbar.

Noch doller wird es, wenn die Systemzeit der Anbieterin (siehe Foto hier: http://www.kreiszeitung-wochenblatt...des-inkassounternehmens-aus-m33864,34102.html) nicht korrekt eingestellt ist und deshalb dann mit den Angaben in verfügbaren EVN bei den Betroffenen _nicht übereinstimmen_ können.


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 April 2014)

Wie lange darf der Untote aus Fulda (früher Petersberg) eigentlich noch sein Unwesen treiben! Ah, stimmt ja, den "Persilschein" der StA Fulda hat er ja!


----------



## dvill (24 April 2014)

http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...arnt-vor-rechnung-einer-inkassofirma-aus-prag


> Die Polizei im Kreis Soest warnt davor Geld an diese Firma zu überweisen.


http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...utions-aus-Prag-erneut-auf-Beutezug-790181271


> Das Geld soll per Einschreiben an ein Postfach in 36094 Petersberg geschickt werden. Für Thüringer Verbraucherschützer sind die namenlosen und selbsternannten Geldeintreiber keine Unbekannten: Nahezu 200 Beschwerden gingen bislang in den Beratungsstellen ein. Rat der Verbraucherzentrale: Erstatten Sie Anzeige bei der Polizei. Lassen Sie sich nicht einschüchtern.





> Nur wer im Rechtsdienstleistungsregister steht, darf in Deutschland auch Inkasso betreiben. Euro Inkasso Solutions s.r.o. gehört mit Sicherheit nicht dazu.


----------



## Reducal (24 April 2014)

TAZ schrieb:
			
		

> Rat der Verbraucherzentrale: Erstatten Sie Anzeige bei der Polizei.


Aber warum drängt sich der Verdacht auf, dass keine einzige Anzeige ihr Ziel erreicht? Wieso kommt es einem so vor, als wären in Fulda nicht nur Schnarchnasen am Werk sondern auch ganz ausgebuffte Geschäftsleute, denen der Bürohengst so gar keine Angst einjagen mag? Ich fasse es nicht, so viel nur zum Thema "deutlich erkennbares Ermittlungsdefizit".


----------



## Antiscammer (24 April 2014)

Und wieder wird dort die Schreibselei empfohlen. Die ist in diesen Fällen völlig unnötig. Man muss einem Kojoten, der hinter dem Zaun herumgeifert, nicht erklären, warum er leider kein Leberwurstbrötchen bekommen wird. Dafür gibt es keine Rechtspflicht.


----------



## Infusorosso (10 Mai 2014)

Also ich habe seit knapp 3 Jahren Post von Euro Inkasso Solutions, TRC Telemedia und wie sie alle heißen Post bekommen. Seit knapp einem drei Viertel Jahr ist Pause und ich dachte schon, dass es jetzt mal endlich ein Ende hat. Scheinbar jedoch nicht, siehe oben.
Jetzt frage ich mich, warum diesen Leuten nicht jemand mal einen Riegel vorschiebt, weil ich habe nachweislich niemals so eine Hotline angerufen, die Handynr. auf deren schreiben stimmt mit den letzten drei Ziffern nicht mit meiner überein. Es dürfte wohl genug Menschen geben, die das einfach zahlen. Mittlerweile dürften sich die Abzocker ja dumm und dämlich verdient haben über all die Jahre??


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Mai 2014)

Seit Jahren pupst die Staatsanwaltschaft in Fulda in die Sessel. Die anhängigen Verfahren wurden bislang allesamt eingestellt, obwohl es tausende Strafanzeigen gegeben haben muss. 

Nach Auffassung der Staatsanwaltschaft in Fulda haben deutsche Verbraucher keinen strafrechtlichen Anspruch auf Schutz vor diesen Machenschaften, da angeblich "der Vorsatz nicht nachweisbar" sei, und so weiter und so fort.

Weitere Fragen an das hessische Justizministerium. Ob das Bundesland Hessen eine Sonderwirtschaftszone für Wirtschaftskriminalität ist. Teilweise hat es da schon den Anschein.


----------



## Infusorosso (10 Mai 2014)

Also übersetzt heisst das, dass man den Abzockern nicht nachweisen kann, dass diese bewusst Leute mit diesen schreiben "abziehen" wollen? LOL wo leben wir denn?


----------



## jupp11 (10 Mai 2014)

Infusorosso schrieb:


> Also übersetzt heisst das, dass man den Abzockern nicht nachweisen kann, dass diese bewusst Leute mit diesen schreiben "abziehen" wollen?


Man könnte es, aber "man" = Sta Fulda will es nicht. ( aus welchen Gründen auch immer )


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Mai 2014)

Deutsche Staatsanwälte legen bei der Strafverfolgung von Wirtschaftskriminalität leider häufig völlig überzogene Maßstäbe für den Beweis des Vorsatzes an.

Während ein einfacher Ladendieb nicht mit der Schutzbehauptung durchkommt, er habe die Ware "aus Versehen" in die Tasche gesteckt, gehen ähnlich dumme Schutzbehauptungen bei Wirtschaftskriminalität leider oft anstandslos durch. Es ist ganz offensichtlich in der deutschen Justiz nicht erwünscht, Wirtschaftskriminalität konsequent zu verfolgen. Es muss sich diesbezüglich hierbei um konkrete politisch motivierte Zielvorgaben der Justizbehörden handeln. "Kreative, innovative Unternehmen am Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland" genießen Welpenschutz und dürfen nicht durch "übertriebene Reglementierung gegängelt" werden. 

Liberalisierung. "Freier Markt mit Marzipan."


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Mai 2014)

StA Fulda ist schon ein besonderes Völkchen. Ich erinnere auch an die Machenschaften des "jungen Römers" und des "Medikamententesters" (steckten wohl auch der "junge Römer" und seine Kumpane dahinter, die sich eines Strohmannes bedienten). Da hat es wohl zu keiner Zeit Ermittlungen gegeben.

Wegen einer anderen Sache sitzt übrigens einer der Beteiligten in der JVA Hünfeld.


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Mai 2014)

Richtig. Aber der junge, ölige Römer durfte sich einige Zeit später dann immerhin an einem Strafverfahren am LG Göttingen erfreuen. Mit seiner Jura-Karriere dürfte es wohl aufgrund der Vorstrafe dauerhaft vorbei sein. Mit Vorstrafe kein Referendariat, und ohne Referendariat kein Staatsexamen. Wenigstens bleibt der uns als Organ der Rechtspflege erspart.

Aber der Bande vom Petersberg passiert seit Jahren überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Reducal (10 Mai 2014)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Aber der Bande vom Petersberg passiert seit Jahren überhaupt nichts.


Wie auch? Die dortigen Strafverfolger haben sich bekanntlich deren Argumentation zu eigen gemacht. Man schießt sich nicht grundlos selbst ins Knie, schon gar nicht, wenn man in Fulda sitzt.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (13 Mai 2014)

Unser täglich SuchBILD gib uns heute:


----------



## dvill (15 Oktober 2014)

Der Hauer der Woche:

http://www.pnp.de/region_und_lokal/...-Muenchner-Inkasso-Buero-treibt-Geld-ein.html


> Bei Allinkasso München wollte man sich bis Redaktionsschluss nicht offiziell äußern. Das Inkasso-Büro würde für den Mandanten R.M.I. nur die Forderungen eintreiben, teilte ein Sachbearbeiter mit, der seinen Namen nicht nennen wollte. Ob die Forderungen überzogen seien oder nicht, sei egal.


----------



## Reducal (15 Oktober 2014)

Stimmt, die sind völlig merkbefreit!



			
				PNP schrieb:
			
		

> Als er nicht gezahlt hat, habe ihm die Allinkasso GmbH nach eigenen Angaben sogar angedroht, ihm zu Hause einen Besuch abzustatten.


Das wäre völlig abwägig, da der eine Mitarbeiter von der Chefin wohl kaum wegen eines "Schuldners" bis nach Niederbayern gurkt. Die mahnen zwei oder vielleicht drei Mal - hat man das ausgesessen, kommt aktuell nichts mehr. 





			
				PNP schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat mittlerweile Strafanzeige gegen R.M.I. gestellt. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda ermittelt hier bereits in mehreren Fällen.


In mehreren Fällen? Man kann davon ausgehen, dass es tausende sind. Immerhin hat man in Fulda nun endlich erkannt, dass man dort den Berg zu verwalten hat und vielleich bekommt man dann auch das Gerücht mit der Ping-Sache geklärt.

Wenn die Fuldaer Träger des "Fass ohne Boden" die Leute zur Adresseermittlung anrufen, sollte man nichts drauf geben, dass sie sich als irgend was ausgeben, das sie gar nicht sind (Schwindeln ist nicht strafbar). Ich stelle mir immer wieder vor, dass die Jungs und Mädels von der Sexhotline die lästigen Adressermittlungen in freien Momenten ebenso mitmachen müssen. Ob dem tatsächlich so ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## dvill (15 Oktober 2014)

Der Mitarbeiter muss nicht rausfahren, er muss nicht einmal existent sein.

Die Vorstellung, ein Haustürdrücker könnte tagsüber bei der Ehefrau eine Mahnung über Telefonsex-Dienstleistungen inkassieren wollen, wird viele "Kunden" zur Zahlungsbereitschaft pressen.

Es geht nicht um Rechtsfragen. Inkassiert wird so eine Art Schweigegeld. Es darf nicht bekannt werden. Wirksam ist die Drohung, dass es rauskommt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Oktober 2014)

Immer, wenn die Stimmung aufgrund der derzeitigen Politik auf dem Nullpunkt ist, hilft das da recht gut, seinen Humor wiederzufinden....


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Oktober 2014)

Wanderer, kommst Du zum Petersberg - vergiss den Knüppel nicht.
https://www.google.de/search?q=escr...ucG6OkygOG_YCwBg&ved=0CDsQsAQ&biw=983&bih=514


----------



## dvill (19 Oktober 2014)

1 Sekunde Telefondienstleistung für 60 Euro

https://www.google.com/search?q="dauer+von+41+sekunden"+"verbindungsdauer+von+40+sekunden"


----------



## dvill (22 Oktober 2014)

Schade, der vorstehende Link geht nicht mehr zu der gewünschten Quelle. Die zeitlichen Abläufe liegen unter

http://www.rstroeder.de/Telefonbetrug/Telefonbetrug.htm

Das Schreiben über die 1 Sekunde für 60 Euro:

http://www.rstroeder.de/Telefonbetrug/2007-01-26 - Staatsanwaltschaft stellt Verfahren ein.jpg


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Oktober 2014)

Ein Jurist aus Fulda wird wahrscheinlich argumentieren, dass gerade im erzkatholischen Fulda ein orgiastisches Gestöhne (selbst, wenn es Fake ist) etwas sehr seltenes und damit wertvolles darstellt, und dass daher eine Sekunde dieser Petersberger Kostbarkeit durchaus mit 60 Euro veranschlagt werden darf.

Und dann geht er schön essen. Und er wird sicher nicht sagen, mit wem.


----------



## dvill (19 Februar 2015)

Die Untoten brauchen weiter Geld:

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/vorsichtfalle


> Verbraucher aus Braunschweig und Aurich legten uns diesmal "Aufforderungen zur unverzüglichen Zahlung" der Allinkasso GmbH vor. Sie sollen insgesamt 266,93 bezahlen, die Hauptforderung beträgt 90 Euro. Dabei soll es sich um einen im November getätigten Anruf handeln. Allinkasso gibt an, für R.M.I. in Tortola (Britische Jungferninseln) tätig zu sein.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Februar 2015)

Dann Strafanzeige wegen des Verdachts auf mögliche vorliegende Steuerstraftaten erstatten.

Die "Firma R.M.I." sitzt also angeblich in Tortola, aber die Gelder werden in Deutschland bei deutschen Kunden eingetrieben, die "Angebote" (welche auch immer) richten sich an deutsche Kunden.

In so einem Fall ist zumindest nicht auszuschließen, dass die "Firma" in Deutschland eine Zweigstelle unterhält. Zumindest ist die Firma, oder jemand, der für diese Firma Geld eintreibt, in diesem Fall gegenüber den Steuerbehörden  in der Nachweispflicht, darzulegen, dass die Firma eben gerade keine Zweigstelle in Deutschland betreibt. Es greifen die komplexen Regelwerke für die Fälle, bei denen die Bundesrepublik mit dem betreffenden Staat (hier: die Britischen Jungfraueninseln) kein Doppelbesteuerungsabkommen geschlossen hat. In solchen Fällen sind auch die Steuerermittler oft sehr interessiert. Erste Anlaufstelle für diese Ermittlungen ist dann immer das Konto, auf welches das Inkassobüro das Geld weiter überweist.


----------



## Reducal (20 Februar 2015)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Dann Strafanzeige wegen des Verdachts auf mögliche vorliegende Steuerstraftaten erstatten.


Immer und immer wieder! Es muss doch schon ganz viele Fälle dieser Art in Fulda geben - was ist in Fulda bis heute passiert? Nichts und immer wieder nichts!



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Erste Anlaufstelle für diese Ermittlungen ist dann immer das Konto, auf welches das Inkassobüro das Geld weiter überweist.


Bestimmt alles kein Problem, hinreichend bekannt und für willige Behördenvertreter transparent aufbereitet. Geldabflusskaskade über Tschechien nicht ausgeschlossen!


----------



## dvill (22 August 2015)

http://www.verein-vpt.at/index.php/AT/27_27/News.html?detail=958


> ACHTUNG: Nach Euro Inkasso Solutions folgt nun "Universal" mit einem Abzockversuch: NICHT ZAHLEN!





> Nach aktuellen Informationen der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda wird im Zusammenhang mit Forderungen der Euro Inkasso s.r.o. und der R.M.I gegen die Hintermänner A. H. und M. J. unter dem Az. 31 Js 15867/14 ermittelt. Wir raten Ihnen deshalb ergänzend, Ihre strafrechtliche Anzeige an die
> 
> Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda
> Postfach 18 52
> 36008 Fulda





> zu richten. A. H. und M. J. sind bereits seit Jahren mit u.a. mit folgenden weiteren (Schein-) Firmen in das Visier der Staatsanwaltschaft geraten:
> 
> BOHEMIA FACTORING s.r.o.
> 
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (22 August 2015)

Aha, vielleicht bewegt man sich dort endlich einmal. Bisher scheint ja die Petersberger Bande einen mit Weihwasser vom Fuldaer Dom gesprenkelten Welpenschutz gehabt zu haben. Mindestens geschlagene zehn Jahre lang.


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 August 2015)

Da gibts ja noch was lustiges über dieses "Unternehmen"


----------



## dvill (2 November 2015)

https://www.test.de/Inkasso-Wie-Sie-auf-Post-von-Geldeintreibern-reagieren-sollten-4927283-0/


> Konten in Bulgarien und der Slowakei
> 
> Unseriöse Eintreiber ohne Erlaubnis versuchen oft, mit falschen Inkassoforderungen Geld zu kassieren.





> Weiteres Beispiel: Aktuell kursieren Forderungsschreiben verschiedener Firmen, die Forderungen für angebliche Telefonsexdienstleistungen der Firma RMI aus Tortola (Karibik) eintreiben wollen. Das Geld, Beträge zwischen 90 und 260 Euro, sollen Empfänger beispielsweise auf slowakische Konten überweisen.


http://www.recht-hilfreich.de/inkas...er-e-i-s-r-o-eisro-aus-prag-praha-fuer-r-m-i/


> Die E.I.S.R.O. aus Prag / Praha mit Postfach in Petersberg versendet Inkassoschreiben für die R.M.I., Wickhams Cay, Road Town, Tortola.





> Wir haben bereits viele Fälle bearbeitet und halten die Forderung in den uns bekannten Fällen für nicht gerechtfertigt, auch wenn Mandanten im Einzelfall berichten, tatsächlich die genannten Nummern angerufen zu haben.


----------



## bernhard (8 Dezember 2015)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/telefon-und-internet


> Mehrere Verbraucher aus Niedersachsen legten uns Rechnungen der UNET S.R.O. aus Petersberg über jeweils 90 Euro vor. Angeblich haben die Verbraucher kostenpflichtige Serviceleistungen in Anspruch genommen. Zahlen sollen Sie in bar, per Einschreiben oder Verrechnungsscheck. Widersprechen Sie der Forderung! Zahlen Sie nicht!





> Ein Verbraucher aus Oldenburg teilte unserer Beraterin S. Sch. mit, dass er 2 Rechnungen der Firma U.N.I.D. Service aus Prag über jeweils 90 Euro erhalten hat. Danach folgten ergänzend 2 Mahnungen über 135 Euro. Ihm wird unterstellt, von seinem Telefonanschluss eine Telefon-Sex-Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen zu haben. Widersprechen Sie den Forderungen und zahlen Sie nicht!


----------



## bernhard (9 Dezember 2015)

http://www.bayregio-fuerstenfeldbruck.de/nachrichten/nachricht-2.php?id=96658


> Die angebliche Inkassofirma „UNET S.R.O.“ sucht sich anscheinend wahllos überwiegend männliche Opfer aus. Diese werden angeschrieben und für die Nutzung von kostenpflichtigen Servicenummern mit 90 Euro zur Kasse gebeten.





> Wenige Tage später kommt dann der nächste Brief, diesmal ist schon auf dem Kuvert deutlich zu lesen: „Telefonsex-Mahnung“. Jetzt sollen 155 Euro auf ein Tschechisches Konto überwiesen werden.


----------



## hauseltr (9 Dezember 2015)

Telefonsex-Mahnung

Das ist ja schon Erpressung!


----------



## passer (17 Dezember 2015)

Telefonsex; Sex mit einen Telefon ?
Kann man sich nur so vorstellen:


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Dezember 2015)

Diese Mumie aus Petersberg, die seit nunmehr über 10 Jahren von der Justiz unbehelligt ihr Unwesen treiben kann, lebt tatsächlich noch!

Legendäres Video


----------



## Teleton (29 Juni 2016)

Jetzt unter dem Namen Veneupa.


----------



## Reducal (29 Juni 2016)

Teleton schrieb:


> Veneupa


Das ist so taufrisch, das kennt noch nicht mal Tante Google! Haben sich auch noch andere Daten geändert?


----------



## passer (29 Juni 2016)

Gibt es immer noch Menschen, die sich von den .Jesindel. einschüchtern lassen ?


----------



## jupp11 (29 Juni 2016)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/vorsichtfalle


> Schmidt aus Petersberg jetzt für R.M.I.
> *03.06.2016*
> Niedersachsen: 90 Euro für erotische Telefondienstleistung
> Offensichtlich tritt Schmidt Inkasso aus Petersberg die Nachfolge von Euro Solution Inkasso, Allinkasso, Continental, UNET SRO, Plus und R.P.R.O. an. Mehrere Verbraucher aus Niedersachsen haben Zahlungsaufforderungen in Höhe von 90 Euro erhalten, da sie angeblich Telefonsexdienstleistungen der R.M.I. in Anspruch genommen haben. Wir berichteten bereits mehrfach. Zahlen Sie nicht! Zur Beratung per Telefon, E-Mail oder vor Ort.


----------



## Reducal (29 Juni 2016)

VZ NI schrieb:
			
		

> Offensichtlich tritt Schmidt Inkasso aus Petersberg die Nachfolge von Euro Solution Inkasso, Allinkasso, Continental, UNET SRO, Plus und R.P.R.O. an.


Die Reihenfolge ist wahrscheinlich nicht richtig. Allinkasso aus München war immer die letzte Instanz, danach kam nichts mehr. Alle anderen waren die Petersberger selbst, nur mit fremden Namen, also im Eigeninkasso, für das es keiner Inkassoerlaubnis bedarf. Nachdem Schmidtchenschleicher auch einen Briefkasten in Petersberg hat, nehme ich mal an, dass das immer noch die mehrfach mit dem "Fass ohne Boden" ausgezeichnete Anbieterfamile H. selbst ist.

Schade, dass die Fuldaer Strafverfolgungsbehörden diese Angelegenheit offensichtlich nicht ernst nehmen, anscheinend nicht mal um die Problematik transparent zu machen.


----------



## Teleton (30 Juni 2016)

Veneupa
Habe den Wisch nicht mehr, war glaube ich aus Richtung Slovenien. Venenpupser behauptet die Forderung per Factoring erworben zu haben. Dienstleistung nach §611 BGB, 90€, P.O. Box bla bla

Per SMS unter noch nem Namen sind die auch tätig (erkennbar an den 90 €, der p.o. Box und dem Hinweis auf § 611)
"Von diesem Handy wurden Sexdienstleistungen in Anspruch genommen, zahl 90 € usw)"


----------



## Hippo (30 Juni 2016)

In meinem näheren Dunstkreis zuckt auch immer wieder (seit 10 Jahren etwa) so ein Untoter auf - die AWT und ihre Flirtfever-Kundschaft.
Könnte man ja mal einen Altertümer-Museumsthread aufmachen.
Titel - "Die Untoten aus dem CB"


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2016)

Teleton schrieb:


> Jetzt unter dem Namen Veneupa.



und/oder_ [vorerst unbestätigt]_



> OPTIMA
> P.O. Box 4
> 33805 Mýto v Cechách
> CZE


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2016)

Eines muss man den Hessen lassen - sie sind beständig und auf deren bleibendes Layout bei den Rechnungen ist zur Identifizierung der Plage Verlass! Auch was die vermeintlichen Firmenbezeichnungen angeht, lässt sich eine zeitlose Dauerveralberung nicht leugnen. Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, würde ich meinen, die machen das nur meinetwegen. Hier der neueste Streich:



> *RSN*
> P.O. Box 4
> 33805 Mýto v Cechách
> Tschechische Republik


----------



## passer (15 Juli 2016)

Gibt es aktuell funktionierende 6 Nummern, um diese Trottel mal zu ärgern ?
Und so deren Aufwand zu erhöhen ?


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2016)

passer schrieb:


> um diese Trottel mal zu ärgern ?


Mich?

_[zischundweg]_


----------



## passer (15 Juli 2016)

Reducal schrieb:


> Mich?
> 
> _[zischundweg]_


 ja genau....
Ich bezog mich auf diese Firma, die komische Briefe schickt...


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2016)

Ich schicke dir demnächst vielleicht mal eine Nummer per PN, wenn ich sie gefunden habe. War schon lustig, als ich morgens um halb 6, in der S-Bahn stand und mich mit von einer rauchigen, älteren Stimme mit Süßer anreden lassen durfte. Als bekennender Bordellgänger war das aber nix neues - solcher Abfall passiert schon mal, wenn man nicht auf Qualität achtet.

Was mir aber immer wieder in den Sinn kommt ist das (mMn unvollständige) Urteil des LG Fulda, von vor 10 Jahren (Az: 2 O 228/06):



> ...am 4.12.2006 entschied das Landgericht Fulda in Sachen "MC Multimedia" wie folgt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du dann deinen Test aufzeichnen?

Jetzt haben die angeblichen Anbieterfirmen einen Briefkasten in der Tscheschichen Republik. Nur, bei dem augenscheinlich schnellen Wechsel der Firmennamen, ohne Gesellschaftsbezeichnung, kommt doch kaum noch einer mit. 





Reducal schrieb:


> Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, würde ich meinen, die machen das nur meinetwegen.



Aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass es gar nicht so einfach ist, in Tschechien eine "echte" Firma zu gründen und billig ist das auch nicht wirklich, abgesehen von den Steuermodalitäten aus den Umsätzen. Ich vermute mal, hinter der Bezeichnungen verbergen sich keine Firmen sondern "Projekte" oder einzelne Callerinnen. Für die Zuordnung der Buchungsläufe werden dann immer wieder neue Phantasiebezeichnungen kreiert.


----------



## Reducal (29 Juli 2016)

Stitch schrieb:


> Meinem Mann hab ich gesagt, wenn er nochmal so ne Nummer anruft, hack ich ihm die Hand ab :-D!


Das war 2007!

....und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier! Heute wieder in meiner Bild - man muss kein Hellseher sein, um erahnen zu können, wem die Hamburger Nummer in der Annonce Moneten in die Taschen spült:


----------



## passer (29 Juli 2016)

Danke @Reducal

Die Nummer die nur mir per PN geschickt hast, da war kein Automat dran, sondern eine echte Frau. Die leider nicht per Tasten auf den Handy zu steuern war.
Die letzte jetzt ist aber ein Automat - 1 gedrückt, und freue mich schon auf den Anruf von DHL wegen Paket, oder eines Gewinnes.
Natürlich nenne ich dann meine echte Adresse, will ja schließlich den Gewinn.


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2016)

passer schrieb:


> Danke @Reducal
> 
> Die Nummer die nur mir per PN geschickt hast, da war kein Automat dran, sondern eine echte Frau. Die leider nicht per Tasten auf den Handy zu steuern war.



Es kommt womöglich darauf an, WIE man anruft. Festnetz, mobil mit übertragener oder unterdrückter Nummer. Evtl. kann die Technik auch VoIP-Nummern filtern. Je nach dem, kommt MANN hinten raus.


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Juli 2016)

Es funktioniert so, wie es H I E R erklärt wird.


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2016)

Ja, jajajajaja, vielleicht auch! Das was wann? 2006 oder so? Da wird nicht nur an den Höschen sondern auch an der Technik gefeilt, bis hin (meine Behauptung) zu automatisierten Ping-Anrufen. Einfach mal so eben eine Nummer wählen ist für Otto Normal erleichternd, für den investigativ interessierten aber nicht wirklich aussagekräftig.


----------



## jupp11 (30 Juli 2016)

Das Thema Multimedia exitiert in diesem Forum seit mindestens dem 5.März 2005 also weit über 11 Jahre.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/mc-multimedia-petersberg-teil-1.8532/
Es gibt noch frühere Meldungen ( http://forum.computerbetrug.de/members/aka-aka.791/ weiß darüber sicherlich mehr )
Der Teil 1 wurde am 24.November 2005 geschlosssen, da er  mit 707 Postings und ca  165000 Aufrufen  alle damaligen Abzockermeldungsgrenzen   sprengte.
Der zweite Teil startete am selben Tag und hat bis heute in 11 Jahren  ca 1600 Postings und ca 420000 Aufrufe.
Nach mindestens zwei verlorenen Gerichtsverfahren im Jahre 2005 ( nachzulesen in Teil 1) sind nur noch verzweifelte Versuche der Fuldaer zu erkennen,  den Boom der  ersten Jahre weiterzuführen.


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2016)

Erstaunlich, wie sich ein Offlinebilling so prima halten kann. Der Markt scheint da längst nicht erschöpft zu sein, im Gegenteil - sonst würden die das nicht machen.


----------



## jupp11 (30 Juli 2016)

Reducal schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, wie sich ein Offlinebilling so prima halten kann.


Dank der passiven Mithilfe der Fuldaer Justiz....


Reducal schrieb:


> Der Markt scheint da längst nicht erschöpft zu sein, im Gegenteil - sonst würden die das nicht machen.


Da immer  wieder "Newbies" nachwachsen....


----------



## passer (8 August 2016)

https://www.werhatangerufen.com/0690654654-georg

Heute erste Anruf erhalten, war leider da nicht da.
Da kommen noch weitere, sicherlich...


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 August 2016)

Neues von der Petersberg-Bande:

https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sh...lichen-sperren&p=407789&viewfull=1#post407789


----------



## passer (30 August 2016)

Täterätä, die Rechnungen sind da.

Derer Anzahl gleich 3 Stück (unterschiedliche Rechnungsnummern), ich ging doch davon aus, 
das es eine Flatrate ist, sich die Bandansagen von der gleichen 
Telefonnummer anzuhören, aber dickes Denkste. 

Ich hätte wohl mit Flatrate 1000 mal dort anrufen sollen, dann hätte ich auch 1000 Rechnungen erhalten, und diese dann per Post Paket erhalten.  

Nun warte ich mal wie viele Mahnungen und ähnliches von den Betrügern bekommen.
Werden dann gleich auch hier eingestellt.


----------



## Cremation (19 Oktober 2016)

Hey. Bekomme immer und immer wieder Rechnungen und Mahnungen von Veneupa und Reno. Der Betrag wird immer höher.
Auch habe ich letztens Post von Debicom Inkasso erhalten. Wie soll ich weiter verfahren?? Weiß da nicht mehr weiter. Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## jupp11 (19 Oktober 2016)

Cremation schrieb:


> Wie soll ich weiter verfahren??


Nicht mal ignorieren.


----------



## Cremation (19 Oktober 2016)

Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Goblin (19 Oktober 2016)

Werf den Mist in den Müll und freu dich auf Weihnachten


----------



## Cremation (19 Oktober 2016)

Du hast gut reden. Habe keine Lust bis weihnachten noch 10 Briefe zu bekommen und ne Summe von 1000 Euro


----------



## Teleton (19 Oktober 2016)

Es gehört zum allgemeinen Lebensrisiko mit absurden Forderungen überzogen zu werden. Macht doch nix, es ist seit 15 Jahren kein Fall bekannt in dem der Laden (oder seine 2 Dutzend Vorgänger) je selbst geklagt hätten.
Freu Dich doch, je höher die Forderung die Du nicht zahlst desto höher Dein Gewinn


----------



## Hippo (19 Oktober 2016)

Cremation schrieb:


> Du hast gut reden.


Stimmt, der liest hier schon länger mit ...
Lies mal den Thread oder willst Du ihn vorgelesen kriegen?



Cremation schrieb:


> Habe keine Lust bis weihnachten noch 10 Briefe zu bekommen


Dann mußt den Briefkasten zunageln



Cremation schrieb:


> ... zu bekommen und ne Summe von 1000 Euro


Also ich würd mich freuen 1000.- € zu bekommen


----------



## jupp11 (19 Oktober 2016)

Teleton schrieb:


> es ist seit 15 Jahren kein Fall bekannt in dem der Laden (oder seine 2 Dutzend Vorgänger) je selbst geklagt hätten.


Selber haben sich die Petersberger  noch nie vor den Kadi gewagt und in den Fällen wo Betroffene den Spieß umgedreht habenn, haben sie sie sang und klanglos den Schwanz eingezogen. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...mb-direct-phone-ltd.11409/page-55#post-137744


----------



## Cremation (19 Oktober 2016)

D.h. ich warte was kommt. Auch wenn es noch vllt 20 Briefe werden und ignoriere alles? Und warun konnt alles aus Fulda? Die müssen doch auch den Porto bezahlen....


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2016)

Cremation schrieb:


> Und warun konnt alles aus Fulda?


Weil die Familie H., die das Ganze betreibt, dort ansässig ist und nicht im Ausland!


----------



## Cremation (19 Oktober 2016)

Nette Familie H.....

Dabei machen die doch Verlust mit dem ganzen scheiss Porto.. jedes mal ein neuer Brief einer neuen Firma. Gehören alle Firmen dieser Familie??


----------



## jupp11 (19 Oktober 2016)

Cremation schrieb:


> Die müssen doch auch den Porto bezahlen....


Solange es genügend Newbies gibt, die aus Unkenntnis oder Angst bezahlen, lohnt sich diese Abzockerei, sonst würden sie es nicht seit 15 Jahren mit immer neuen Fakeadressen durchziehen.


Cremation schrieb:


> . Gehören alle Firmen dieser Familie??


Ja


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2016)

Cremation schrieb:


> Dabei machen die doch Verlust mit dem ganzen scheiss Porto..


Überlege mal, warum du hier bist - du hattest Schiss und wusstest nicht weiter. Viele Leute, die auch diese Schreiben bekommen, bezahlen einfach und haben danach ihre Ruhe.



Cremation schrieb:


> Gehören alle Firmen dieser Familie??


Diese Bezeichnungen in den Briefen (Veneupa und Reno und die vielen anderen) sind meiner Meinung nach keine Firmenbezeichnungen. In Tschechien eine echte Firma zu gründen ist a) nicht einfach und b) wirklich mit Kosten verbunden. Einen Briefkasten aber irgendwie zu benennen, kostet auch dort nichts.


----------



## Cremation (19 Oktober 2016)

Da habt ihr Recht. Naja ich werde hier auf den laufenden halten. Hoffe die geben mal Ruhe. Ich werde aufjedenfall keinen cent bezahlen..
Dann.könnte man ja jeden Tag 20 mal anrufen ohne das einem was passieren würde?!?


----------



## Hippo (19 Oktober 2016)

Guck mal bei denen die Dir geantwortet haben in den Profilen auf die Beitragszahlen ...
... ich würde da sagen so eine gewisse Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet kommt zusammen


----------



## Teleton (19 Oktober 2016)

> Dann.könnte man ja jeden Tag 20 mal anrufen ohne das einem was passieren würde?!?



Im Prinzip ja, trotzdem würde ich Leute aus dem Rotlichtbereich nicht grundlos zanken.


----------



## Cremation (19 Oktober 2016)

Danke euch..
Und wenn Gericht was kommt?


----------



## BenTigger (19 Oktober 2016)

Dann Widerspruch einlegen.
Du kannst dann gerne noch mal hier nachfragen. Dann zeigen wir dir wie es geht.


----------



## Teleton (20 Oktober 2016)

Cremation schrieb:


> Und wenn Gericht was kommt?


Dann wärst Du der Erste und kannst damit im Zirkus auftreten.


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Oktober 2016)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Es funktioniert so, wie es H I E R erklärt wird.



Mal ansehen. Die treiben das Spielchen nun bereits seit einigen Jahren. Vor Gericht gingen die noch in keinem einzigen Fall. Die wollen nur spielen.....


----------



## Cremation (20 Oktober 2016)

Aber warum mc Multimedia? Heißt doch bei mir veneupa reno umd debicom inkasso?!


----------



## BenTigger (21 Oktober 2016)

Cremation schrieb:


> Aber warum mc Multimedia? Heißt doch bei mir veneupa reno umd debicom inkasso?!





Cremation schrieb:


> Nette Familie H..... jedes mal ein neuer Brief einer neuen Firma. Gehören alle Firmen dieser Familie??





jupp11 schrieb:


> Ja


Meinst du wirklich, dass sich seit Mittwoch etwas an der Lage geändert hat?
Meinst du wirklich, dass BenTigger mein einziger Nickname im Internet ist??
Meinst du wirklich, dass nur ein anderer Nickname eine andere Person oder einen anderen Mensch aus mir macht?

Bitte denke mal in RUHE über die bisherigen Antworten nach, lese es noch mal, denk nochmal nach und verknüpfe diese mit deinen Fragen....
Dann brauchst du nicht immer wieder das selbe zu fragen....


----------



## Cremation (1 November 2016)

Und schon wieder ist Post da .. schicke die Briefe nun ungeöffnet wieder zurück mit Aufschrift Empfänger nicht wohnhaft.

Oder wie lange ziehen die das durch mit solchen Briefen?


----------



## Reducal (4 November 2016)

Bis sie einsehen keine Lust mehr haben zu wollen, gefühlte zwei Jahre, +/- X.


----------



## Cremation (4 November 2016)

Erst dann? Und wrnn man die 1 gedrückt hat bei solchen Nummern??


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2016)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Bitte denke mal in RUHE über die bisherigen Antworten nach, lese es noch mal, denk nochmal nach und verknüpfe diese mit deinen Fragen....
> Dann brauchst du nicht immer wieder das selbe zu fragen....


----------



## Goblin (4 November 2016)

Werf die Briefe in den Müll und freu dich auf Weihnachten


----------



## Antiscammer (14 November 2016)

Cremation schrieb:


> Erst dann? Und wrnn man die 1 gedrückt hat bei solchen Nummern??



Das ändert in diesen Fällen überhaupt nichts. Wenn keine eindeutige Mitteilung über eine Preiskennzeichnung und auch keine Widerrufsbelehrung kam, dann "beweist" ein Druck auf die Taste 1 in etwa so viel, dass ein unbekannter Fuchs in irgendeinem nicht näher bezeichneten Wald eventuell eine Gans gestohlen haben könnterönntehumbahumbatäterätete. 
Mehr nicht.
Auf Deutsch: das interessiert keinen Richter. Und das wissen die Petersberger Halsabschneider auch genau. 

In der Beweispflicht für die Erteilung der Informationen wäre im übrigen der Petersberger Halsabschneider. Auch das weiß der.
Die Masche ist seit Jahren bekannt, und noch nie wurde jemand von der Bande verklagt - egal ob da eine Taste gedrückt wurde oder sonst was.


----------



## Teleton (30 November 2016)

Ist doch zum Kontzen 
der neue Name ist :        ConCen


Ja schon klar 5,- Euro in die unreine Reimkasse


----------



## Reducal (30 November 2016)

....die kriegen "koan Cent" - auf boarisch passts doch!


----------



## Cremation (14 Dezember 2016)

Habe jetzt von pro bi re aus Luxemburg was bekommen sogar mit zahlschein.. was nun???? Kriege mittlerweile schlechtes Gewissen


----------



## Teleton (14 Dezember 2016)

Gegen schlechtes Gewissen hilft Beten und Beichten, oder Drogen und Schnaps. Oder Spenden. Aber nicht an probire oder ne andere Firma der Frau H. sondern eine ordentliche Organisation die beim DZI gelistet ist.
Ansonsten ändern weitere Schreiben nichts am Sachverhalt.


Hier noch eine weitere Meinung:
https://www.facebook.com/vzniedersa...306379.69925.339624832739649/1048200071882118


----------



## Cremation (14 Dezember 2016)

Vielen dank. Also aber warum sogar zahlschein. Sieht diesmal echt professionell aus. Also nichts tum bzw Müll??


----------



## Hippo (14 Dezember 2016)

Gib mir mal Deine Adresse, ich schick Dir dann auch einen Zahlschein ...
... und ne böse klingende Mahnung dazu krieg ich auch noch gebastelt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Dezember 2016)

Die Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen warnt:
*



			Oldenburg: Aus 90 Euro werden 195 Euro und dann 266 Euro
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Noch im März 2016 haben wir gemeldet, dass das Inkassounternehmen Nandar Forderungen für R.M.I. eintreibt. Aktuell versendet die Firma *Schneider* aus Petersberg Schreiben. So erhielt ein Verbraucher aus Oldenburg zunächst Rechnungen / Mahnungen über 90 Euro bzw. 195 Euro, die auf ein tschechisches Konto überwiesen werden sollten. Als er dem nicht nachkam, erhielt er vier Monate später ein Schreiben der *Pro Bi Re* aus Luxemburg. Nun soll er insgesamt 266,32 Euro auf ein luxemburgisches Konto überweisen. Zahlen Sie nicht!



https://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1813272A.html


----------



## jupp11 (16 Dezember 2016)

Der Familienclan aus Petersberg wechselt seine Namen und Kontensilos öfter als andere ihre Unterwäsche.


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Dezember 2016)

Ob der Schläger noch aktiv ist, der seinerzeit vor dem "Geschäftslokal" des "Unternehmens" dem N. D. von BIZZ eine blutige Schramme verpasste und die TV-Kamera von Kabel 1 schrottete? 


Modedit: @Nicko1998 Du als Forenfossil solltest aber wissen daß keine Klarnamen genannt werden sollen


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Dezember 2016)

Naja, ich hielt N.D. von BIZZ für eine Person des öffentlichen Lebens. Er war ja jahrelang das Tv-bekannte Gesicht von BIZZ und Kabel 1, somit keine unbekannte Privatperson. Aber was solls - gut is......


----------



## Hippo (16 Dezember 2016)

Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste - auch das Abwehren von unberechtigten Angriffen kostet Geld ...


----------



## Teleton (2 Januar 2017)

Neues Jahr, neuer Name, neues Glück:
ZNT


----------



## Cremation (2 Januar 2017)

Bei mir ist momentan kosmischer Weise Ruhe...


----------



## jupp11 (2 Januar 2017)

Man ist halt creativ:
http://kanzlei-hoffmann-kiel.de/produkt/antwortschreiben-an-rmi/


> In jüngster Zeit tauchen wieder vermehrt Rechnungen auf, die im Auftrag der R.M.I. aus Prag/Praha für angebliche Telefondienstleistungen verschickt werden. Als Adresse angegeben ist dort immer ein Postfach in Petersberg. Der Name der Firma ändert sich dabei in regelmäßigen Abständen: Zetesccco, Averto, Aveco, Adex, Tesco, Adecto, Debicom Inkasso, Simex, LSM, Vemax, Optima, Prime, Real Payment, Direkt, Metro, Debicom Inkasso, United, Expert, Reinhardt, Schmidt, E.G.E.S. Inkasso, Universal, Pro Bi Re (Professional Billing Reminder), „R.P.S.R.O.“ sind nur einige Beispiele.


----------



## Cremation (2 Januar 2017)

Ich dachte man sollte nicht drauf reagieren?


----------



## jupp11 (2 Januar 2017)

Der zitierte RA will schließlich auch dran verdienen....


----------



## Cremation (2 Januar 2017)

alles klar.. also weiterhin nichts machen


----------



## BenTigger (2 Januar 2017)

Eben, man SOLLTE nicht darauf reagieren. 
Es wurde nie gesagt, man DARF NICHT darauf reagieren.
Natürlich kannst du dir den Widerruf für 24,95 € runterladen und versenden.
Das hat des selben Efekt, wie nicht reagieren. Nur dass man dann 24,95€ weniger in der Tasche hat.


----------



## jupp11 (2 Januar 2017)

Noch ein Mahnmüll kurz vor Weihnachten mit dem Phantasiekürzel  ENA:
https://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/vorsichtfalle


> 20.12.2016
> Göttingen: 90 Euro für erbrachten Erotikservice Die Rechnungs- und Mahnschreiben aus Tschechien mit immer neuen Firmennamen nehmen kein Ende. Dieses Mal erhielt ein Verbraucher aus Göttingen eine Rechnung von *ENA* aus Tschechien. Für einen angeblich in Anspruch genommenen Erotikservice soll er 90 Euro auf ein tschechisches Konto zahlen. *Zahlen Sie nicht! *


Der Betrag bleibt übrigens immer gleich: 90 €


----------



## Teleton (3 Januar 2017)

An den 90,- Euro, der erotischen Dienstleistung nach 611 BGB, der östlichen Herkunft des Briefes und dem Poststempel aus Fulda/Petersburg kann man sie erkennen.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (3 Januar 2017)

> tschechisches Konto


Mich beschleicht da doch prompt ein Generalverdacht. Und wenn einem was verdächtig vorkommt, dann kann man durchaus auch das zuständige *Finanzamt* informieren, durchaus auch anonym: https://finanzamt-fulda.hessen.de/irj/FA_Fulda_Internet. Allerdings müsste man in so einer Meldung auch beschreiben, warum gerade Fulda zuständig sein sollte. Aber diesen Zusammenhang kennt die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda, die auch für "Vergehen nach der Abgabenordnung" (Steuerhinterziehung) zuständig ist, hinreichend, z. B. unter dem Geschäftszeichen: _31 Js 15867/14_



> abzocknews.de schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hier mal zwei Konten als Beispiel: CZ6320100000002600789921, BIC: FIOBCZPPXXX (Sera) und SK0265000000000020556942, BIC: POBNSKBAXXX (RSN)


----------



## Cremation (3 Januar 2017)

Doch nicht Ruhe. Heute wieder ein Brief po box


----------



## jupp11 (3 Januar 2017)

Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> Aber diesen Zusammenhang kennt die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda, die auch für "Vergehen nach der Abgabenordnung" (Steuerhinterziehung) zuständig ist, hinreichend, z. B. unter dem Geschäftszeichen: _31 Js 15867/14_


Die Staubschicht auf dem Vorgang müßte mehrere Zentimeter betragen. Bisher hat sie m.W.  noch nie etwas konkretes in dieser Angelegenheit unternommen.


----------



## passer (4 Januar 2017)

Cremation schrieb:


> Doch nicht Ruhe. Heute wieder ein Brief po box


Wenn wieder so ein Wisch kommt, Brief zurück mit der Mitteilung "Annahme verweigert".


----------



## Cremation (4 Januar 2017)

Schicke inmer emEmpfänger nicht wohnhaft geht doch auch oder? Kommen aber trotzdem immer weiter


----------



## Teleton (4 Januar 2017)

Cremation schrieb:


> Kommen aber trotzdem immer weiter


Regen, Grippe, Schuppen, Schwiegermutter, Steuern auch. Da sind regelmäßig kommende blöde Briefe doch noch das harmloseste Übel.


----------



## Cremation (4 Januar 2017)

Sowas meine ich


----------



## jupp11 (4 Januar 2017)

Nach der letzten Aufforderung kommt die allerletzte und die allerallerletzte  usw:
https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sh...unzeln-amp-Kopfschuetteln&p=102121#post102121


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Januar 2017)

Vom "Erfinder", dem Pferdehändler aus Kalletal, im Hauptberuf Inkassobutzen, im Nebenberuf Pferdehändler und Schützenkönig, hörte man in den letzten Jahren aber auch nicht mehr das Geringste. Ob er sich auf seine Pferdezucht konzentriert?


----------



## jupp11 (7 März 2017)

Und weiter geht es mit den "Freunden" aus Petersberg
http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/30632/vorsicht-vor-zetescco.aspx


> Viele Verbraucher melden sich zurzeit bei uns und beschweren sich, dass sie eine – oder mehrere – Rechnung(en) von der Firma *Zetescco* erhalten haben. Wie schon mit Schreiben von *C.S.R.O.,* *TRC Telemedia* oder *MB Direct Phone, Czech Media, Pepper United, Roxborough Management* sowie *Bohemia Factoring, Kaver Plus *und *Euro Inkasso Solutions s.r.o.* – früher alle aus 36094 Petersberg, Postfach 1107, heute schreiben sie aus Tschechien –  werden die Betroffenen aufgefordert, 90 Euro oder mehr für ein Telefongespräch bezahlen, das angeblich vor Monaten stattgefunden hat.


----------



## Teleton (21 Juni 2017)

Neuer Name der fuldarer (fuldäischen,fuldischen,fulderischen?) feinsinnigen Innenohrentlastung:

Orrios


----------



## jupp11 (21 Juni 2017)

Teleton schrieb:


> Neuer Name der fuldarer (fuldäischen,fuldischen,fulderischen?) feinsinnigen Innenohrentlastung:
> 
> Orrios


https://verbraucherdienst.blogspot.de/2017/05/orrios-dobris.html


> Orrios – Hohe Rechnung für Telefonservice


----------



## passer (21 Juni 2017)

Wundert mich das dass Reihenhaus in Petersberg noch nicht einen Anschlag zum Opfer gefallen ist...


----------



## Reducal (13 September 2017)

....und sie _*pingen*_ eben doch! Ein Mobilfunknutzer sieht auf seinem Händie einen entgangenen Anruf und ruft die angezeigte Nummer zurück. Am anderen Ende meldet sich ein unfreundlicher Caller, der ihn als Stalker bezeichnet und auffordert nie wieder anzurufen.

Später bekommt er zuerst die Rechnung und dann Mahnungen mit seiner Telefonnummer. Letzes Schreiben mit 255 € kam von 





> CME Forderungsmanagement


 Siehe auch hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/mahnung-von-tschechischer-sexhotline.51725/page-2#post-396130
*
Modhinweis: Kommentieren ist nur noch hier möglich*


----------



## Teleton (27 September 2017)

Die Familie H. hat sich vorgenommen, die jahrhundertealte Tradition der "besonderen Sexdienstleistung" der Bevölkerung unter so vielen Namen wie möglich zu präsentieren.

*Senax*   und *Karwemo*


----------



## jupp11 (27 September 2017)

Teleton schrieb:


> *Senax*   und *Karwemo*


muß flammneu sein. Google kennt das (noch?) nicht in der Assoziaton.


----------



## Reducal (4 Oktober 2017)

Und die nächsten:

MBM / Graf Inkasso


----------



## passer (4 Oktober 2017)

Gibt es da immer noch welche, die sich von Abzockers bange machen lassen ?


----------



## Hippo (4 Oktober 2017)

Das wirds noch länger geben ...
... wie sagte Opa immer?
Mit jedem Zug kommt ein Depp - Du mußt nur rechtzeitig am Bahnhof sein


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Oktober 2017)

Immer wieder erheiternd: 




Unglaublich, wie lange manche Leute unbehelligt ihren "Geschäften" nachgehen können.


----------



## Teleton (22 November 2017)

*BRT* und *OSEDO* hätte ich im Angebot


----------



## passer (22 November 2017)

Jetzt auch per SMS, Forderungen die gestellt werden, mit Androhungen der Veröffentlichung der persönlichen Daten, wenn man nicht zahlt.
Was für Deppengeschiss.


----------



## Goblin (22 November 2017)

Damit wären wir bei dem Straftatbestand der Erpressung bzw Nötigung


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 November 2017)

Goblin schrieb:


> Damit wären wir bei dem Straftatbestand der Erpressung bzw Nötigung


Irgendwie wird man den Eindruck nicht los, dieses "Unternehmen" habe bei der StA Fulda einen gewaltigen Stein im Brett. Welches ähnliche "Unternehmen" könnte sonst über Jahrzehnte unbehelligt von der Justiz sein Unwesen treiben?


----------



## 118xx (21 März 2018)

Alles neu macht der März:
DACOR,
BERCO

Es gibt auch jeweils eine Internetseite
dacor-service.jimdo.com

Sehe grade, die Berco Jimdoseite ist schon defekt


----------



## 118xx (4 April 2018)

Über fünf Buchstaben kommen die net raus:

EZONA
SONEX


----------



## 118xx (18 Juli 2018)

VACOM


----------



## Reducal (18 Juli 2018)

Habe neulich mal wieder eine Mobilfunknummer von den Fuldaern angerufen und der Preis für den Spaß wurde genannt. Die 015**Nummer war freilich nur aus einem Mobilfunknetz erreichbar, *nix Festnetz*!

Da soll es Leute geben, die rufen dort lt. ihrem EVN mehrmals an und behaupten von nix wissen zu wollen. Die Abrechnung kommt mE ab einer Gesprächsminute zu Stande.


----------



## passer (18 Juli 2018)

Aber nur durch Drücken einer 1 am Telefon (selbst wenn der Preis genannt würde) käme kein Vertrag zustande.
Zudem müsste ja die Firma auch die Adresse des Anrufers wissen, wenn er nicht im Telefonbuch steht.


----------



## Reducal (18 Juli 2018)

passer schrieb:


> käme kein Vertrag zustande.


 Warum nicht?


----------



## passer (18 Juli 2018)

Überraschender Vertragsabschluss ?
Dann wäre noch der Präzedenzfall zu nennen, wo ein Anbieter erfolgreich Forderungen aus dieser Art von Vertragsabschluss geltend machen konnte; wohlgemerkt wo diesen nur die Telefonnummer des "Kunden" bekannt" war, und es sich bei der Nummer nicht um eine 0900er handelte.


----------



## Reducal (19 Juli 2018)

118xx schrieb:


> Über fünf Buchstaben kommen die net raus


Doch: LEVARO


----------



## jupp11 (19 Juli 2018)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Irgendwie wird man den Eindruck nicht los, dieses "Unternehmen" habe bei der StA Fulda einen gewaltigen Stein im Brett. Welches ähnliche "Unternehmen" könnte sonst über Jahrzehnte unbehelligt von der Justiz sein Unwesen treiben?


Der Thread MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 1  beginnt   im März  Anno Domini 2005
https://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/mc-multimedia-petersberg-teil-1.8532/


Antiscammer schrieb:


> Seit Jahren pupst die Staatsanwaltschaft in Fulda in die Sessel. Die anhängigen Verfahren wurden bislang allesamt eingestellt, obwohl es tausende Strafanzeigen gegeben haben muss.
> 
> Nach Auffassung der Staatsanwaltschaft in Fulda haben deutsche Verbraucher keinen strafrechtlichen Anspruch auf Schutz vor diesen Machenschaften, da angeblich "der Vorsatz nicht nachweisbar" sei, und so weiter und so fort.
> 
> Weitere Fragen an das hessische Justizministerium. Ob das Bundesland Hessen eine Sonderwirtschaftszone für Wirtschaftskriminalität ist. Teilweise hat es da schon den Anschein.





jupp11 schrieb:


> Man könnte es, aber "man" = Sta Fulda will es nicht. ( aus welchen Gründen auch immer )


Das war 2014. Seitdem hat sich wieder nichts getan


----------



## jupp11 (19 Juli 2018)

Der erste Teil des Threads wurde bisher ca 170.000  mal aufgerufen
Der zweite Teil ca  460.000 mal......


----------



## Reducal (20 Juli 2018)

Die Bezeichnungen gehen denen nicht aus.



			
				RA Dr. Hoffmann schrieb:
			
		

> _KAWORA, SEIWO, Winera, Sicom, ATORA, WERSO, Berida, Westbill Inkasso, Rivedo, Paynet Inkasso, TIMAX, Ribax, HARWICK, ELKOM, Paynet Inkasso, Rivedo, Lavaro, WRS Inkasso, Berco, Estrela, ARBO, WITAX, DSG Inkasso, ATECT, PERTOS, KARVEMO, Elcos, RKS Inkasso, DKM Inkasso, Norcom Inkasso, BVR, ML Forderungsmanagement, Bacoma, OSEDO, A.S.N.P, SD Inkasso, Monex, RLS Forderungsmanagement, MBM, Senax, Anax, Empower, ECOM Inkasso, CME Forderungsmanagement, Lexam, K.M.N. Inkasso, Reveda, Newcon, Beromax, Monera, Nova Ukara, Netnovert, OBL, UGS, Mitacord, Gramlick, R.M.I., JCM, Inkasso, Zetesccco, Averto, Aveco, Adex, Tesco, Adecto, Debicom Inkasso, Simex, LSM, Vemax, Optima, Prime, Real Payment, Direkt, Metro, Debicom Inkasso, United, Expert, Reinhardt, Schmidt, E.G.E.S. Inkasso, Universal, ProBiRe / Pro Bi Re (Professional Billing Reminder), „R.P.S.R.O.“_
> 
> Weiterlesen


----------



## jupp11 (20 Juli 2018)

118xx schrieb:


> Über fünf Buchstaben kommen die net raus:


https://www.anwalt.de/rechtstipps/v...chien-fuer-angeblichen-telefonsex_069531.html
Die  Liste enthält massenweise Tarnnamen   mit mehr als 5 Buchstaben.
Ra. Dr. Hoffmann und weitere Anwälte (  am Ende der Seite ) geben
Warnungen und Hinweise wie man sich verhalten sollte


----------



## passer (2 November 2018)

Die kennt man doch oder ?
http://www.lvz.de/Nachrichten/Panor...e-Betreiber-verschickt-gefaelschte-Rechnungen


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 November 2018)

Hoi! Nichts mehr mit dem langjährigen Fuldaer Welpenschutz??? Das hauert einem direkt um!


----------



## jupp11 (2 November 2018)

Das LG Fulda in Panik. Muss es sich  doch tatsächlich mit dem Chamäleonladen befassen 
Ob dabei was rauskommt steht in den Sternen....

PS: Der erste Teil dieses Themas beginnt vor 13 ( in Worten: dreizehn ) Jahren....
https://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/mc-multimedia-petersberg-teil-1.8532


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 November 2018)

Immer noch sehr amüsant wie am ersten Tag!


----------



## jupp11 (2 November 2018)

> BiZZ in Fulda MC Multimedia TRC Telemedia
> 7.801 Aufrufe
> Am 31.03.2009 veröffentlich


schade, das hätten viel mehr sehen müssen


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 November 2018)

Da gabs etliche gleiche Videos bei youtube und auch auf anderen Plattformen. Doch übrig blieb - wohl auf Intervention bestimmter Kreise - nur das eine.


----------



## passer (10 Dezember 2019)

Oh alte Bekannte wieder aktiv.






						TSW Kommunikationsservice Inhaberin Angelika Hauer e. K - Telekommunikation (Installateure Des Staatlichen Fernmeldewesens) in Fulda (Adresse, Öffnungszeiten, Bewertungen, TEL: 0661500...) - Infobel
					

Finden Sie Bewertungen, Öffnungszeiten, Fotos & Videos von TSW Kommunikationsservice Inhaberin Angelika Hauer e. K - Telekommunikation (Installateure Des Staatlichen Fernmeldewesens) in Fulda. TEL: 0661500... Suchen Sie andere Unternehmen aus der Kategorie Telekommunikation (Installateure Des...




					www.infobel.com
				




"Von ihren Telefonanschluss wurde eine kostenpflichtige Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen...Hauer Inkasso macht gemäss...Schnell zahlen, sonst gibt es unerwarteten Besuch"

Unkraut vergeht nicht.


----------



## jupp11 (10 Dezember 2019)

passer schrieb:


> Oh alte Bekannte wieder aktiv.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lang ist´s her...




__





						Angelika Hauer  aus Enger - Manager-Profile
					

Werdegang von Angelika Hauer: Prokurist (K) der Siebert GmbH & Co. KG, Inhaberin des Viva Werbung, Inhaberin Angelika Hauer e. K.




					www.companyhouse.de
				





> *Frühere Tätigkeit*
> Inhaber - Angelika Hauer MC Multimedia e. Kfr.




Der Link zu Teil1








						MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 1
					

Ich wurde kurz vor Weihnachten vom "Internetkaffee Köln" angerufen und habe angeblich 200,-Euro gewonnen. Der Gewinn sollte mir als Verrechnungsscheck zugehen. Daher habe ich meine Adresse angegeben. Daraufhin erhielt ich Anfang Januar 2005 eine erste "Rechnung" von MC Multimedia in Höhe von...




					forum.computerbetrug.de
				



      Erstellt am             4 März 2005


----------

